# Freireiter



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2007)

Es wurde jetzt Zeit, wir haben viel darüber gesprochen aber es nie gemacht  ..jetzt ist es passiert...

Der Name sagt alles Bilder sind erwünscht, GA ist verpönt


und jetzt schauen wir mal was passiert...


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Dezember 2007)

pssst: was ist ga?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Dezember 2007)

Luca, big hands.  

Ich beteilige mich aber nur an den Touren, wenn mir die 10 Meter Anfahrt vom Parkplatz zum Treffpunkt nicht als GA-Einheit angelastet werden.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> pssst: was ist ga?



Psst, das ist was ganz was unanständiges.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> pssst: was ist ga?



Grundlagen Ausdauer vielleicht


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Dezember 2007)

Hi Lugga,

a star is born! 

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2007)

Hi rizzo,
erwähn dieses wort hier drin nicht *lach*


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Luca, big hands.
> 
> Ich beteilige mich aber nur an den Touren, wenn mir die 10 Meter Anfahrt vom Parkplatz zum Treffpunkt nicht als GA-Einheit angelastet werden.




 die kannst du ja nun auch wirklich schieben, stell dich nicht so an


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hi rizzo,
> erwähn dieses wort hier drin nicht *lach*



Grundlagenausdauer 

Grundlagenausdauer 

Grundlagenausdauer 

Grundlagenausdauer 

Grundlagenausdauer


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Dezember 2007)

Ja, aber irgendwie habe ich diese lässige Schulterbewegung beim Schieben noch nicht raus. Ob ich mir mal 'ne Rolle vorn Spiegel stelle und übe? Vielleicht nehme ich es auch auf, dann kann ich beim Chillen die Bewegungsabläufe via DVD optimieren.


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Grundlagenausdauer :kotz:
> 
> Grundlagenausdauer :kotz:
> 
> ...



// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2007)

:kotz: 





wahltho schrieb:


> Grundlagenausdauer :kotz:
> 
> Grundlagenausdauer :kotz:
> 
> ...



ich werd mal mit dem Mod reden müssen....Frank komm doch mal her


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Dezember 2007)

So damit keine Beschwerden kommen, werden wir mal einen Termin für den nächsten Dienstag zum "Freireiten" in Ffm einstellen! 
Anschließender Besuch des Weihnachtsmarktes und Mainkaffee is pflicht! 

Treffpunkt 18:30Uhr Eiserner Steg Sachsenhäuser Seite.

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ja, aber irgendwie habe ich diese lässige Schulterbewegung beim Schieben noch nicht raus. Ob ich mir mal 'ne Rolle vorn Spiegel stelle und übe? Vielleicht nehme ich es auch auf, dann kann ich beim Chillen die Bewegungsabläufe via DVD optimieren.



Wichtig ist das du beide hände am lenker hast


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> So damit keine Beschwerden kommen, werden wir mal einen Termin für den nächsten Dienstag zum "Freireiten" in Ffm einstellen!
> Anschließender Besuch des Weihnachtsmarktes und Mainkaffee is pflicht!
> 
> Treffpunkt 18:30Uhr Eiserner Steg Sachsenhäuser Seite.
> ...



ich bin dabei....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Dezember 2007)

Geht's nicht auch am Donnerstag?  

Dienstag und Mittwoch muss ich mir auf Kosten der Company den Bauch voll schlagen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich bin dabei....



Ich komme um 18Uhr zu dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Geht's nicht auch am Donnerstag?
> 
> Dienstag und Mittwoch muss ich mir auf Kosten der Company den Bauch voll schlagen.



Du denkst nur an das eine......


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Geht's nicht auch am Donnerstag?
> 
> Dienstag und Mittwoch muss ich mir auf Kosten der Company den Bauch voll schlagen.



ich würd auch am do können...


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Dezember 2007)

ach so: grundlagenausdauer meint ihr..... soso, naja... ich bin bei ausfahrten immer gerne dabei, habe aber nächste woche GAr keine zeit. aber das ist evtl auch GAr nicht schlimm, da ihr burschen vermutlich ohnehin nur die nächsbeste GAstronomie aufsuchen werde, um dort enGAgement in sachen vernichtung hochprozentiger erfrischungsgetränke zu zeigen. ist es nicht so?

ich bin so GAGA....


----------



## Kulminator (7. Dezember 2007)

geht der Besuch des Weihnachtsmarktes auch ohne gemeinsames Freireiten??


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Dezember 2007)

Ok, dan eben Terminänderung!
Neuer Termin Donnerstag 13.12.2007. Treffpunkte wie gehabt, aber das kostet...... Gelle Bruder


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ach so: grundlagenausdauer meint ihr..... soso, naja... ich bin bei ausfahrten immer gerne dabei, habe aber nächste woche GAr keine zeit. aber das ist evtl auch GAr nicht schlimm, da ihr burschen vermutlich ohnehin nur die nächsbeste GAstronomie aufsuchen werde, um dort enGAgement i n sachen vernichtung hochprozentiger erfrischungsgetränke zu zeigen. ist es nicht so?
> 
> ich bin so GAGA....



Du hast es kapiert!!!!


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Dezember 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> geht der Besuch des Weihnachtsmarktes auch ohne gemeinsames Freireiten??



Komme doch mit dem Bike da hin, du kannst dann wärhend der Lugga versucht die Treppen zu fahren, dann Main auf und ab radeln!

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> geht der Besuch des Weihnachtsmarktes auch ohne gemeinsames Freireiten??



nochmal nen extra besuch oder an dem Do.?
Do sind ir ja nur für eins bis zwei Glühwein da und dann gehts auch schon weiter mit dem freireiten


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> ...wärhend der Lugga versucht die Treppen zu fahren...
> 
> // Rocky



du kleiner mieser blauer wackeldackel...


----------



## Kulminator (7. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Komme doch mit dem Bike da hin, du kannst dann wärhend der Lugga versucht die Treppen zu fahren, dann Main auf und ab radeln!
> 
> // Rocky



Vergiss es... du weisst doch: Spessartwolfsein verpflichtet   - ich halt mich an die Warmgetränke... 

Donnerstag passt perfekt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (7. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> nochmal nen extra besuch oder an dem Do.?
> Do sind ir ja nur für eins bis zwei Glühwein da und dann gehts auch schon weiter mit dem freireiten



Was hast du denn Sonntag nachmittag vor? Büdingen ruft...


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ach so: grundlagenausdauer meint ihr..... soso, naja... ich bin bei ausfahrten immer gerne dabei, habe aber nächste woche GAr keine zeit. aber das ist evtl auch GAr nicht schlimm, da ihr burschen vermutlich ohnehin nur die nächsbeste GAstronomie aufsuchen werde, um dort enGAgement in sachen vernichtung hochprozentiger erfrischungsgetränke zu zeigen. ist es nicht so?
> 
> ich bin so GAGA....



*ichlachmichweg*


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> du kleiner mieser blauer wackeldackel...



Hey alder komm mir nicht so sonst....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich würd auch am do können...



Das klingt doch GAnz gut. Jetzt muss Rocky nur noch ein gewisses Maß an Flexibilität an den Tag legen und schon wird's was.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Was hast du denn Sonntag nachmittag vor? Büdingen ruft...



Sonntag soll doch die welt untergehn...ich werd mal schauen....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ok, dan eben Terminänderung!
> Neuer Termin Donnerstag 13.12.2007. Treffpunkte wie gehabt, aber das kostet...... Gelle Bruder



Geht klar.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hey alder komm mir nicht so sonst....


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Das klingt doch GAnz gut. Jetzt muss Rocky nur noch ein gewisses Maß an Flexibilität an den Tag legen und schon wird's was.


Ich bin flexibel und sensibel wie eine Bahnschiene!
Bis du was merkst ist doch schon alles geklärt Bruder.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Was hast du denn Sonntag nachmittag vor? Büdingen ruft...




erzähl doch mal genaueres
ich war da noch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (7. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich bin flexibel und sensibel wie eine Bahnschiene!



.. echt? Hat aber noch keiner bemerkt, oder


----------



## Kulminator (7. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> erzähl doch mal genaueres
> ich war da noch nicht...



komm einfach mit - siehst schon ... 
Bruder und Rocky sind auch dabei ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich bin flexibel und sensibel wie eine Bahnschiene!



Mit der Bahnschiene verwechselst du was.

Du suchst ein stabiles Bike, welches aus zusammengeschweissten Bahnschienen besteht. Aber auch damit bist du auf der Dosso nicht schneller als ich laufen kann.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Dezember 2007)

Klären wir hier heute eigentlich noch die erste K-Frage?


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Mit der Bahnschiene verwechselst du was.
> 
> Du suchst ein stabiles Bike, welches aus zusammengeschweissten Bahnschienen besteht. Aber auch damit bist du auf der Dosso nicht schneller als ich laufen kann.



Niemand fährt so schnell den Berg runter wie du laufen kannst!
Das nächste mal bekommst du dafür "weiße Sidi Schuhe" und einen "weißen Einteiler" damit wir dich besser sehen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Dezember 2007)

Hast du nicht was vergessen? Neben dem WEISSEN Renneinteiler, den WEISSEN SIDI Schuhen, den WEISSEN DH-Handschuhen fehlt auch noch deine WEISSE Scott Mütze.

Die hattest du mir hoch und heilig versprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Hast du nicht was vergessen? Neben dem WEISSEN Renneinteiler, den WEISSEN SIDI Schuhen, den WEISSEN DH-Handschuhen fehlt auch noch deine WEISSE Scott Mütze.
> 
> Die hattest du mir hoch und heilig versprochen.



Du wirst sie bekommen!!


----------



## Kulminator (7. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Hast du nicht was vergessen? Neben dem WEISSEN Renneinteiler, den WEISSEN SIDI Schuhen, den WEISSEN DH-Handschuhen fehlt auch noch deine WEISSE Scott Mütze.
> 
> Die hattest du mir hoch und heilig versprochen.



ihr seid eklig...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Dezember 2007)

Du bist ja nur neidisch.


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Dezember 2007)

GAaaaaanz langsam junger padawan.. da kommt man ja GAr nicht mit.... mich würde überdies auch sehr interessieren was in büdingen ist, denn das ist ja quasi noch wetterau und somit unterliegt das meinem herrschaftsbereich. haben dort flegelnde untertanen etwa der kurzweil dienenden schnickschnack errichtet? mich dünkt, ich muss mich in den niederen landen wieder sehen lassen, auf das sich das volk an meinem anblick ergötzet und ablässt von schmählich niederträchtigem wirken.


----------



## Kulminator (7. Dezember 2007)

so ist es an den Stadttoren angeschlagen:

Büdinger Weihnachtszauber 
Dauer der Veranstaltung bis zum 9. Dez. 2007 
Weihnachtsmarkt in romantischer Kulisse 
Veranstalter: Magistrat der Stadt Büdingen 
 Büdingen / Historische Altstadt


----------



## Maggo (7. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Klären wir hier heute eigentlich noch die erste K-Frage?



sieht fast so aus.


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> sieht fast so aus.



Gegen dich haben wir da ja keine Chance.


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Dezember 2007)

0,5 hundert Frage geklärt!


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> sieht fast so aus.



Geiler avatar, ich mach mir in die hose



@Kulmi:kann man da freireiten????


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Dezember 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> so ist es an den Stadttoren angeschlagen:
> 
> Büdinger Weihnachtszauber
> Dauer der Veranstaltung bis zum 9. Dez. 2007
> ...



Ahh, Gaukler und Lumpenpack finden sich ein zum Feiern und Schmausen. Der Landvogt wird sich mit frechem Weibsvolk umgeben und meine Steuern verschleudern, anstatt sich amtlich zu zeigen und fürderhin dem radelnden volke geneigte abfahrtsmöglichkeiten zu erschliessen.

edit: Wer stiebitzt mir hier fortwährend die gross- und Kleinschreibung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Dezember 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> so ist es an den Stadttoren angeschlagen:
> 
> Büdinger Weihnachtszauber
> Dauer der Veranstaltung bis zum 9. Dez. 2007
> ...



Obacht mit Stadttoren. 

Um dem ein- und ausströmenden Volk Einhalt zu gebieten, haben macherorten die Stadtoberen Pfosten aufgestellt.

Mir kam zu Ohren, ...


----------



## Kulminator (7. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Kulmi:kann man da freireiten????



das ist keine Frage des Könnens (bei dir eventuell schon  ), sondern des Wollens....


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> das ist keine Frage des Könnens (bei dir eventuell schon  ), sondern des Wollens....



na dann mach doch jetzt mal ne korrekte ansage..wo und wann genau?


----------



## Maggo (7. Dezember 2007)

@lugga: beantwortest du mal meine pn?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Dezember 2007)

Glühwein aus'm Camelbag und Powerbar mit Lebkuchengeschmack. 

Wo bin ich hier nur gelandet?


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @lugga: beantwortest du mal meine pn?



ich hab dir heut schon zweimal ne pn geschickt, von dir hab ich noch keine gekriegt, jetzt soll ich schon wieder, ne ne das kannst vergessen, jetzt bist du mal dran


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Obacht mit Stadttoren.
> 
> Um dem ein- und ausströmenden Volk Einhalt zu gebieten, haben macherorten die Stadtoberen Pfosten aufgestellt.
> 
> Mir kam zu Ohren, ...



Was kann ich dafür wenn mein Lenker breiter als die Toröffnung ist!
Und das Bier hat das Tor auch viel großer erscheinen lassen.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was kann ich dafür wenn mein Lenker breiter als die Toröffnung ist!
> Und das Bier hat das Tor auch viel großer erscheinen lassen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Dezember 2007)

Mir fällt dazu nur Flipperkugel ein. 

Bingbingbingbingbing. Schon war der Highscore in Finalborgo geknackt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (7. Dezember 2007)

hey lugga....

ich habe in meine galerie noch ein paar ältere bilder der hometrails hochgeladen...  kannst ja mal reinschauen. daheim ists eben doch am schönsten.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Dezember 2007)

Schau an, schau an. Wenn jemand seine Galerie anpreist, dann schaut man doch gerne mal rein. Und was sehe ich, der Herr war ebenfalls in Finale unterwegs.

Wie klein die Welt doch ist.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> hey lugga....
> 
> ich habe in meine galerie noch ein paar ältere bilder der hometrails hochgeladen...  kannst ja mal reinschauen. daheim ists eben doch am schönsten.



ja dann wirds aber wirklich zeit das du und wotan endlich mal was anbietet


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Schau an, schau an. Wenn jemand seine Galerie anpreist, dann schaut man doch gerne mal rein. Und was sehe ich, der Herr war ebenfalls in Finale unterwegs.
> 
> Wie klein die Welt doch ist.



ja, 2006.. das war genial. der herr will da auch wieder hin, am besten mit anderen herren und deren frauen, dass das weibsvolk unter sich und die herren dem radsport fröhnen können.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Dezember 2007)

Rocky, was meinst du? Dann könnten wir den ausstehenden Drop in den Natobasetrail nachholen. So ganz vom Tisch ist der nämlich noch nicht.


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ja dann wirds aber wirklich zeit das du und wotan endlich mal was anbietet



der woDan und ich müssen jetzt sowieso GA trainieren, denn der herr fährt 2008 einen alpen x und braucht ein bisschen, wie sagt man, kondition. und da ich auch in die berge will, treten wir uns gegenseitig in den hintern.  es ist aber zu erwarten, dass wir eher in eure richtung radeln werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (7. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Rocky, was meinst du? Dann könnten wir den ausstehenden Drop in den Natobasetrail nachholen. So ganz vom Tisch ist der nämlich noch nicht.



welcher drop? auf welchem trail? nato 1, 2 oder 3?


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Rocky, was meinst du? Dann könnten wir den ausstehenden Drop in den Natobasetrail nachholen. So ganz vom Tisch ist der nämlich noch nicht.



Ok Ich bin dabei!


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> der woDan und ich müssen jetzt sowieso GA trainieren, denn der herr fährt 2008 einen alpen x und braucht ein bisschen, wie sagt man, kondition. und da ich auch in die berge will, treten wir uns gegenseitig in den hintern.  es ist aber zu erwarten, dass wir eher in eure richtung radeln werden...



AlpX geht auch ohne großes GA Training mit etwas Grundkondition klappt das schon.
Wir waren dieses Jahr auch in den Alpen mit ca.400km und 10000 HM und das ging.

// Rocky


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> welcher drop? auf welchem trail? nato 1, 2 oder 3?



weiß die Nummer nicht, aber es geht in einer Kurve über die Strasse und dann springt der Einstieg ca 70cm nach unten.
Bruder weißt du was das für eine Tour war?

// Rocky


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> AlpX geht auch ohne großes GA Training mit etwas Grundkondition klappt das schon.
> Wir waren dieses Jahr auch in den Alpen mit ca.400km und 10000 HM und das ging.
> 
> // Rocky



pssst! nicht dem wodan verraten, sonst kann ich den nicht aktivieren, lange touren zu fahren!


----------



## mzaskar (7. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wichtig ist das du beide hände am lenker hast


 
und die Schrift ueber dem Ventil


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ok Ich bin dabei!




und was ist mit mir????

hab auch frau und kinder...


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> weiß die Nummer nicht, aber es geht in einer Kurve über die Strasse und dann springt der Einstieg ca 70cm nach unten.
> Bruder weißt du was das für eine Tour war?
> 
> // Rocky



ah, ich weiss.... das ist im mittleren teil. das wo es 2006 gebrannt hat... das müsste, warte, das müsste der 3er sein. oder doch der vom hubschrauberlandeplatz? egal, ich weiss welchen ihr meint. der ist ein kopfkiller (mental)... physisch hat dieser drop ein knie gekostet!


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und die Schrift ueber dem Ventil



Ich bin entrüstet, das ist Insider Wissen wer hat gepetzt?


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und was ist mit mir????
> 
> hab auch frau und kinder...



klar, einer muss doch die reise bezahlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und die Schrift ueber dem Ventil



schau schau unser schweizer kamerad meldet sich zu worte. Ja das mit der schrift ist schon wichtig, sonst ists essig mit der stylepolizei....


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und was ist mit mir????
> 
> hab auch frau und kinder...


edit

nimm sie mit!


----------



## mzaskar (7. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> der woDan und ich müssen jetzt sowieso GA trainieren, denn der herr fährt 2008 einen alpen x und braucht ein bisschen, wie sagt man, kondition. und da ich auch in die berge will, treten wir uns gegenseitig in den hintern. es ist aber zu erwarten, dass wir eher in eure richtung radeln werden...


 
Alpen X ist doch out, nachdem alle Meier, Müller Schulzes durch dei Alpen radeln kommt es eher zu Stauungen 


http://www.bike-explorer.ch/grischatrail/default.htmhttp://www.gischatrailride.ch


----------



## mzaskar (7. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> schau schau unser schweizer kamerad meldet sich zu worte. Ja das mit der schrift ist schon wichtig, sonst ists essig mit der stylepolizei....


 
ich könnte ja eine Freireiterbasis in Alpennähe gründen 

muss mich mal nach geeigneten Behausungen auf die Suche machen

evtl. findet sich unter www.groups.ch etwas was man für ein WE oder so mieten kann


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> pssst! nicht dem wodan verraten, sonst kann ich den nicht aktivieren, lange touren zu fahren!



Locker bleiben. Wir sind in GAP auf ca. 600 Meter gestartet und in Torbole auf 65 Meter angekommen. Tendenziell ging's also nur bergab. 

Während der Tagesetappen gab's dann eine ganz klare Hierarchie. Bergauf haben Rocky und ich das Feld geschlossen vor uns hergetrieben. Oben hat die Gruppe dann auf uns gewartet, um uns standesgemäß für die Abfahrt den Vortritt zu lassen. 

Welche Bezeichnung der Trail trug weiss ich nicht.
Der Einstieg war am bzw. hinter dem Hubschrauberlandeplatz. Das ganze hat mich an 'ne Bobbahn erinnert. Irgendwann sind wir dann auf die Straße gestossen, die es zu überqueren galt. Der erneute Traileinstieg hatte dann den Absatz.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> edit
> 
> nimm sie mit!



ja meinst das geht  





mzaskar schrieb:


> ich könnte ja eine Freireiterbasis in Alpennähe gründen
> 
> muss mich mal nach geeigneten Behausungen auf die Suche machen
> 
> evtl. findet sich unter www.groups.ch etwas was man für ein WE oder so mieten kann



sicher nicht die schlechteste Idee...




Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Locker bleiben. Wir sind in GAP auf ca. 600 Meter gestartet und in Torbole auf 65 Meter angekommen. Tendenziell ging's also nur bergab.
> 
> Während der Tagesetappen gab's dann eine ganz klare Hierarchie. Bergauf haben Rocky und ich das Feld geschlossen vor uns hergetrieben. Oben hat die Gruppe dann auf uns gewartet, um uns standesgemäß für die Abfahrt den Vortritt zu lassen.
> 
> ...




ja bist du verrückt???


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Dezember 2007)

@ bruder jörn: so ähnlich war es bei mir in finale. hoch immer der letzte, mit 17 kg bike + camelbak + helm + protektoren... 

so und jetzt habe ich mal ein echtes oldschool-schmankerl in meine galerie gestellt.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich hatte schon die ganze Zeit so ein ganz komisches Gefühl. Irgendwas hatte nicht gestimmt. Jetzt fällts mir wieder ein.  Das gastronomische Angebot auf dem Weg zum Gardasee war's. Wir sind in Gasthäusern einkehrt und haben mittags auf den Gansbranten verzichtet. Nach den Nudeln gab's dann meistens einen Espresso.


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Dezember 2007)

Du hast den entgangenen Gamsbraten vergessen!
Da wo die Hütte geschlossen hatte!
So und jetzt bitte keine Bemerkungen zu "da wo die" verstanden!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich könnte ja eine Freireiterbasis in Alpennähe gründen
> 
> muss mich mal nach geeigneten Behausungen auf die Suche machen
> 
> evtl. findet sich unter www.groups.ch etwas was man für ein WE oder so mieten kann



Mach was aus für uns, wir werden da sein, bringen noch ein paar begnadete Schrauber und Biker aus München mit!
Aber bedenke, du wirst nachher froh sein wenn du uns wieder los bist!


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2007)

was hab ich hier nur gemacht


----------



## Maggo (7. Dezember 2007)

913


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Dezember 2007)

Mit dem Schrauber telefoniere ich gerade. Er fragt was er alles einpacken soll.


----------



## mzaskar (7. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Mach was aus für uns, wir werden da sein, bringen noch ein paar begnadete Schrauber und Biker aus München mit!
> Aber bedenke, du wirst nachher froh sein wenn du uns wieder los bist!


 
Ausserhalb der Hauptreisezeit sollte es eigentlich Möglichkeiten geben 

kann mich ja mal im nächsten Jahr umtun .... so ein kleines Chalet im Herzen der Alpen (Arosa / Lenzerheide) mit vielen Trailkilometer und Liftnutzung ....

Denke mal das könnt den Freireitern gefallen


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 913



  




Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Mit dem Schrauber telefoniere ich gerade. Er fragt was er alles einpacken soll.



ihr seid doch total durchgeknallt



mzaskar schrieb:


> Ausserhalb der Hauptreisezeit sollte es eigentlich Möglichkeiten geben
> 
> kann mich ja mal im nächsten Jahr umtun .... so ein kleines Chalet im Herzen der Alpen (Arosa / Lenzerheide) mit vielen Trailkilometer und Liftnutzung ....
> 
> Denke mal das könnt den Freireitern gefallen



Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajaajajaa....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> was hab ich hier nur gemacht



Du warst jung und brauchtest das Geld?


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ausserhalb der Hauptreisezeit sollte es eigentlich Möglichkeiten geben
> 
> kann mich ja mal im nächsten Jahr umtun .... so ein kleines Chalet im Herzen der Alpen (Arosa / Lenzerheide) mit vielen Trailkilometer und Liftnutzung ....
> 
> Denke mal das könnt den Freireitern gefallen



Du hast dich soeben selbst zum Organisator (Ehrenamtlicherweise) erklärt!
Wir danken dir.


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Dezember 2007)

was der lugga anpackt wird zu gold. siehe den plauscherfred!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> was der lugga anpackt wird zu gold. siehe den plauscherfred!


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Dezember 2007)

ups.... wie konnte mir das nur passieren... kennt ihr eigentlich den witz mit dem schotten und der GAbel?


----------



## Maggo (7. Dezember 2007)

nö. erzähl.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ups.... wie konnte mir das nur passieren... kennt ihr eigentlich den witz mit dem schotten und der GAbel?



mach jetzt hin erst alle spitz machen und dann passiert nix


das mit Lugga ist ja doof, ich fühl mich jetzt schlecht, höchststrafe für die buchstabenkombination im eigenen namen 



​


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Dezember 2007)

100


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Dezember 2007)

in lugga ist auch noch GGA enthalten?


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2007)

bruder hat die 10
rocky die 100​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Dezember 2007)

lugxx hat die 1
bruder hat die 10
rocky hat die 100​


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Dezember 2007)

der witz kommt nur auf englisch gut... das ende geht so: 
you're not gonna make a canu out of me!


----------



## mzaskar (7. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Du hast dich soeben selbst zum Organisator (Ehrenamtlicherweise) erklärt!
> Wir danken dir.


 
Bezahlung der ehrenamtlichen Leistungen werden in  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 entgegen genommen


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> lugxx hat die 1
> bruder hat die 10
> rocky hat die 100​




was alles so passieren kann:



​

grüsse vom lugxx


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Dezember 2007)

hey mr zaskar,

kennste? http://www.lynleon.com

sehr hübscher jazz/pop/easy listening sound aus den kantonen!


----------



## mzaskar (7. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> hey mr zaskar,
> 
> kennste? http://www.lynleon.com
> 
> sehr hübscher jazz/pop/easy listening sound aus den kantonen!


 
Wollte die mal im Kaufleuten anhören gehen, leider bekam ich keine Karte mehr 

wissentlich gehört hab ich aber noch nichts von denen ....

oder verwechsele ich die jetzt


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Dezember 2007)

weiss ich nicht... sind cool... intelektueller als sade, sehr europäisch.


----------



## mzaskar (7. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> weiss ich nicht... sind cool... intelektueller als sade, sehr europäisch.


 
Die Musik auf der Website hört sich gut an, muss am Abend mal in Itunes ran


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Dezember 2007)

jo, mache er das... kommt gut davor und danach - was auch immer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (7. Dezember 2007)

hmmm... (ohne worte)


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Dezember 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmmm... (ohne worte)



Was ist denn los, brauchst du eine Erklärung am Erklärstein?


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Dezember 2007)

nee aber auch in diesem fred fehlt mir die motivation was richtiges zu schreiben...aber freut mich trotzdem euch alle mal in einem fred zu finden - dafür gibts doppel


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Dezember 2007)

Du sollst hier auch nicht schreiben, sondern mit uns fahren!
Nächsten Donnerstag 18:30Uhr am Eisernen Steg.

// Rocky

mache jetzt Feierabend.......


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Dezember 2007)

da ist dunkel und meine lampe hat zu 50% den geist aufgegeben. warte mir fallen noch weitere ausreden ein 

da wäre der punkt der anreise
dann ach kein schloss
kalt/nass
dunkel hatte ich ja schon 

mehr?


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Dezember 2007)

kein rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (7. Dezember 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OT--hiLMWGs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ekh05DNoUI


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> kein rad?



doch die alte gurke hab ich noch. steht brav im warmen


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Dezember 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> doch die alte gurke hab ich noch. steht brav im warmen



na also: dann gibt es keine ausreden!!!


----------



## Hopi (7. Dezember 2007)

Lugga nenn das hier am besten in Freiplauscher um


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> na also: dann gibt es keine ausreden!!!



och...wenn ich so jung wäre wie du  aber so...


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Dezember 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Lugga nenn das hier am besten in Freiplauscher um



hast du einen hausmeister gefrühstückt?


----------



## Hopi (7. Dezember 2007)

ich bin Hausmeister


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2007)

Hab eben von meinem persöhnlichen berater gesteckt bekommen das ich nächsten Do auf ner weihnachtsfeier bin...




Hopi schrieb:


> Lugga nenn das hier am besten in Freiplauscher um




hier wird nicht gestänkert dafür ist der winterpokal fred da..


du alte lästerbacke


gruss vom Lugxx


----------



## Hopi (7. Dezember 2007)

ich wurde von Panzerfaust gebucht   sorry ich kann nix dagegen machen ich bin halt eine schlampe! Wer zahlt ist der Boss


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Dezember 2007)

du....du....du....

fotofuzzi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (7. Dezember 2007)

was willst Du Pinselfee  



So ich muss mal meine Bremse entlüften da hat sich eben wohl eine fette Luftblase in die Leitung begeben. Auf dem V Trail war der Bremspunkt genau am Lenker


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Dezember 2007)

kommt davon, wenn man so schnell fährt!


----------



## Hopi (7. Dezember 2007)

aber sonst kann ich jedem nur den Feldi an das Herz legen, super Grundlagen Training. Der H Weg ist eine Mischung aus Wasser und Schlamm  Sehr geil um bei speed Kurven fahren zu üben! Auf der DH geht es zwar noch krasser ab aber wegen der Schäden die man dem Boden zufügt, fahren wir dort nicht mehr wenn dieser so weich ist.


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Dezember 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> aber sonst kann ich jedem nur den Feldi an das Herz legen, super Grundlagen Training. Der H Weg ist eine Mischung aus Wasser und Schlamm  Sehr geil um bei speed Kurven fahren zu üben! Auf der DH geht es zwar noch krasser ab aber wegen der Schäden die man dem Boden zufügt, fahren wir dort nicht mehr wenn dieser so weich ist.



bergauf vor allem nehme ich an....

 

das ist hier bei uns aber ähnlich, man rutscht mehr als man rollt!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Dezember 2007)

Grundausdauer 

gelle Lugge du Bergabschleicher und Dropverweigerer


----------



## Maggo (7. Dezember 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ........verweigerer



vorsicht crazy, wer im schlachthaus sitzt sollte nicht mit schweinen werfen.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Grundausdauer
> 
> gelle Lugge du Bergabschleicher und Dropverweigerer



Wie Maggo schon gesagt hat, besser du bist ruhig. soweit ich mich erinnern kann, bremst der herr ichkandenbunnyhoppamhöchsten doch vor jedem ästchen das mehr 5cm im durchmesser ist und im weg liegt ab beilbt stehen steigt vom bike runter und trägt sein bike drüber weg, 
ich wär aber gaaaaaaaaanz ruhig!


----------



## Hopi (7. Dezember 2007)

Selbstportrait 


hast Du nun schon einen Überblick wegen morgen?


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2007)

ja sieht gut aus

zeit wie gehabt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (7. Dezember 2007)

wenn es nicht Eimerweise vom Himmel kommt  aber ich denke selbst dann wird uns das nicht hindern


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2007)

also dann high noon...


----------



## Hopi (7. Dezember 2007)

vergess deinen colt nicht


----------



## grecco86 (7. Dezember 2007)

was steht denn da so im programm?
weil hab da eigentlich keinen freireiter sondern nur einen hardtail!
wuerde das bei sachen die ihr vor habt auch reichen oder eher nicht???


----------



## Hopi (7. Dezember 2007)

Grundsätzlich ja nur Morgen würden Dir die Beine danach weh tun  (das ist dann DEINE FEDER)
Können die 180mm FW erstetzen


----------



## grecco86 (7. Dezember 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ja nur Morgen würden Dir die Beine danach weh tun  (das ist dann DEINE FEDER)
> Können die 180mm FW erstetzen



ja gut...ich muss ja net unbeindgt alles mitmachen bzw. mitspringen was ihr mit euren freeridern da macht 
aber fuer ne gechillte session in der stadt bin ich schon zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2007)

grecco86 schrieb:


> was steht denn da so im programm?
> weil hab da eigentlich keinen freireiter sondern nur einen hardtail!
> wuerde das bei sachen die ihr vor habt auch reichen oder eher nicht???



grecco morgen ist ein bischen doof, nicht böse sein...


nächste woche ist der nightride wahrscheinlich nicht am Di. 
natürlich kannst mit deinem Hardtail alles mitmachen, manches sogar noch besser wie mit nem fully. schau halt öfters hier rein...würd mich freuen wenn man sich endlich mal kennenlernt 




grecco86 schrieb:


> ja gut...ich muss ja net unbeindgt alles mitmachen bzw. mitspringen was ihr mit euren freeridern da macht
> aber fuer ne gechillte session in der stadt bin ich schon zu haben



morgen fahren wir nicht in der stadt


----------



## grecco86 (7. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> grecco morgen ist ein bischen doof, nicht böse sein...
> 
> 
> nächste woche ist der nightride wahrscheinlich nicht am Di.
> ...



ja gut..ehm  hatte mein statement eher auf die city-tour bezogen und net auf morgen  trotzdem, nichts fuer ungut!

wenn die city-session am donnerstag stattfindet koennte ich vielleicht auf der arbeit das so klaeren, dass ich den tag tausche mit jmd. anderen...
wie lange seit ihr denn immer unterwegs?also so ca.?


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2007)

grecco86 schrieb:


> ja gut..ehm  hatte mein statement eher auf die city-tour bezogen und net auf morgen  trotzdem, nichts fuer ungut!
> 
> wenn die city-session am donnerstag stattfindet koennte ich vielleicht auf der arbeit das so klaeren, dass ich den tag tausche mit jmd. anderen...
> wie lange seit ihr denn immer unterwegs?also so ca.?



ich weiß nicht obs nächsten do. sattfindet wenn ja dann ohne mich. so um die 22:00 sind wir meist auf dem rückweg


----------



## Hopi (7. Dezember 2007)

@grecco wenn Du willst kann man mal eine Feldbertour machen! Mit weniger Springen sondern mehr Technisch. DAS FÄHRT LUCA VOLL DRAUF AB  ich bin mehr der hopser


----------



## grecco86 (7. Dezember 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> @grecco wenn Du willst kann man mal eine Feldbertour machen! Mit weniger Springen sondern mehr Technisch. DAS FÄHRT LUCA VOLL DRAUF AB  ich bin mehr der hopser



feldi-tour...um diese jahreszeit? geht das ueberhaupt noch, ohne abgestrobene zehen oder finger? 
ja also technik hoert sich gude an...auch wenn ichs net drauf habe
und haette ich nen FR wuerde ich auch rumhopsen


----------



## Hopi (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin schon mit meinem Dirtbike am Feldberg gewesen  und ja man kann ihn super geil fahren, war doch heute da! man sollte nur nicht Wasserscheu sein   Aber sonst  1A


----------



## grecco86 (7. Dezember 2007)

mmmhhh....hab den ganzen tag nichts gefuttert...kantinen-automaten-essen hier ist eh so gut wie nicht zumutbar ...also muss ich raus in die kaelte und mich auf die jagt nach einem doener-tier machen....
bis gleich...


----------



## grecco86 (7. Dezember 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich bin schon mit meinem Dirtbike am Feldberg gewesen  und ja man kann ihn super geil fahren, war doch heute da! man sollte nur nicht Wasserscheu sein   Aber sonst  1A



ja das hoert sich doch mal gude an...dirtbike und feldi  passt doch 
mmmhhhh....bin mir jetzt auch net wirklich sicher ob ich da so wasserfester bzw. winter-taugliche Kleidung habe  weil da oben isses doch dann gut kalt oder net???


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab eben von meinem persöhnlichen berater gesteckt bekommen das ich nächsten Do auf ner weihnachtsfeier bin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So mein Freund,
du hast hier unter Zeugen für Donnerstag zugesagt, jetzt sehe mal zu wie du da wieder raus kommst.


----------



## Hopi (7. Dezember 2007)

quatsch waren 5° also schon fast Sommer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grecco86 (7. Dezember 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> quatsch waren 5° also schon fast Sommer



sag doch gleich...dann shorts und shirt und auf gehts!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> So mein Freund,
> du hast hier unter Zeugen für Donnerstag zugesagt, jetzt sehe mal zu wie du da wieder raus kommst.



fragt sich ob ich lieber bei der nächsten tour ne runde bezahlen oder lieber den kopf abgehackt zu bekommen....version eins ist zwar teurer mir aber doch angenehmer als die zweite...oder mir fahrn am XXXXXX....


----------



## Hopi (7. Dezember 2007)

grecco86 schrieb:


> sag doch gleich...dann shorts und shirt und auf gehts!!!



na dann können wir ja in shorts am Sonntag hoch radeln  so gegen 10:00 dann sind meine Muskeln noch warm vom Training das ich Morgens habe


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Dezember 2007)

Montag ginge evtl. auch frag mal den Rest!
Aber ums bezahlen kommst du nicht rum........


----------



## grecco86 (7. Dezember 2007)

ja montag waere mir sogar lieber 
da muss ich net arbeiten und ergo auch net fragen ob jmd. fuer mich einspringen kann...japp! montag ist subba


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Montag ginge evtl. auch frag mal den Rest!
> Aber ums bezahlen kommst du nicht rum........



wer hat hier was vom Montag gesagt ?????

mußte mir eben was anhören, rabenvater und worte die ich hier nicht wiederholen will, montag hat mein großer geburtstag da darf ich nicht
nächste woche ist glaub ich einfach nicht so gut bei mir....*schäm*


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2007)

was war den mit büdingen, um mal abzulenken, wann und wo soll den der treffpunkt sein?  bitte keine sufu empfehlen


----------



## Hopi (7. Dezember 2007)

Wie alt war dein großer? der ist doch bestimmt froh wenn der alte Sack den Jungs nicht auf den Sack geht  und so Sachen wie Topfschlagen machen will wenn die jungs lieber eine gepflegte Runde EgoShooter spielen wollen


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Dezember 2007)

15Uhr beim Bruder in Niederrodenbach!
Nimmst du deine Familie mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wie alt war dein großer? der ist doch bestimmt froh wenn der alte Sack den Jungs nicht auf den Sack geht  und so Sachen wie Topfschlagen machen will wenn die jungs lieber eine gepflegte Runde EgoShooter spielen wollen



der wird neun,  da is noch nix mit egoshooter, der will noch seinen papa haben...und die anderen kiddies kommen erst am freitag...da will er in die soccerhalle


----------



## Hopi (7. Dezember 2007)

das er dich noch will, sagt er nur um dich nicht zu kränken


----------



## grecco86 (7. Dezember 2007)

also ich klink mich mal aus fuer heute!
habe gleich feierabend!
also euch noch nen schoenen abend!

ps: mit 9 jahren oder frueher habe ich auf dem sega mega drive bei mortal kombat mit den finish-him moves die ersten herzen rausgerissen  ... also langsam wirds zeit


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> 15Uhr beim Bruder in Niederrodenbach!
> Nimmst du deine Familie mit?



ohne familie..


----------



## Hopi (7. Dezember 2007)

siehste  da hörst Du es Du bereitest deinen Jungen nicht schnell genug auf das reale Leben vor  Als ich 9 war, gab es ping pong  DAS KILLER SPIEL schlechthin


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> siehste  da hörst Du es Du bereitest deinen Jungen nicht schnell genug auf das reale Leben vor  Als ich 9 war, gab es ping pong  DAS KILLER SPIEL schlechthin



heut gibts POKEMON...und frag mich nicht was das ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (7. Dezember 2007)

stimmt da bin ich auch nicht durchgestigen   Max (5) wollte es mir immer erklären   aber das einzige was ich schnell verstanden habe ist das da jemand wieder eine Mega abzocke Idee hatte ohne Gegenwert


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Dezember 2007)

Mannomann, hier ist ja was los. Kaum meldet sich Hopi, die alte Spamschleuder zu Wort, schon steht die K-Frage im Raum. 

Nächste Woche scheinen wir arge Nöte zu haben. Mo&Do klappt's beim Lugxx nicht, Di&Mi bei mir nicht. Ich kann mich an Zeiten erinnern, da rief so mancher nach einer Abstimmung.


----------



## Hopi (7. Dezember 2007)

Das war schon der freeplausch freddy ich habe mich nur dem niveau angepasst


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Dezember 2007)

Mal was anderes. Spielst du diese Season eigentlich irgendwo Hockey? Ich "darf" noch bis Mitte Februar pausieren, erst dann darf ich wieder auf's Eis.


----------



## Hopi (7. Dezember 2007)

Jeden Sonntag mit gemischten Mannschaften zeitlich zwischen 8:00 und 9:00 auf dem Eis 1 Stunde lustiges zocken  
obwohl die vor 2 Wochen auf die glorreiche Idee kamen gegen die Greenlions zu Spielen   Du kannst Dir ja denken wie das ausgegangen ist  

Aber lustig war es (für die andern)  

Wenn Du willst und wieder kannst sag mir bescheid dann kommst Du einfach mal mit.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Dezember 2007)

Mach ich.  Aber die nächsten 5 Wochen halte ich mich noch an die Empfehlung der Mediziner und halt die Füße still. Dann geht's für 2 Wochen auf die Original Six Tour und dann will ich so langsam wieder anfangen.


----------



## Hopi (7. Dezember 2007)

was hast Du denn gehabt? Kniee?


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Dezember 2007)

was geht denn morgen bei euch warmen brüdern? @ hopi+lugga


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> was geht denn morgen bei euch warmen brüdern? @ hopi+lugga



Morgen ist heute?

BMX Bahn


----------



## wissefux (8. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen ist heute?



morgen ist morgen, wie das wort schon sagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> morgen ist morgen, wie das wort schon sagt










das sagst du, 
aber was sagt HKN?​


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Dezember 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> was hast Du denn gehabt? Kniee?



Kreuzband war im letzten Jahr, aber das ist erledigt.

Nee, Schien- und Wadenbein waren vor 2 Jahren durch. Vor ein paar Tagen kam endlich das Eisen raus. Aber der Knochen ist da, wo die Schrauben waren noch perforiert. Dem Doc ist alle Farbe aus dem Gesicht gefallen, als ich fragte ob ich vor Weihnachten wieder spielen kann. 

Auf dem Entlassungbericht stand dann in Bild-Schlagzeilegröße NO SPORT until Feb.


----------



## Kulminator (8. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> 15Uhr beim Bruder in Niederrodenbach!
> Nimmst du deine Familie mit?



Überschuhe nicht vergessen...


----------



## caroka (8. Dezember 2007)

Was geht den hier ab......
Ich hab nicht alles gelesen.  
Aber ich versuch morgen um 15:00 beim Bruder zu sein.


----------



## mzaskar (8. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Was geht den hier ab......
> Ich hab nicht alles gelesen.
> Aber ich versuch morgen um 15:00 beim Bruder zu sein.



Aber nicht zu wild durch den Wald....und mach dein Rad nicht schmutzig


----------



## mzaskar (8. Dezember 2007)

Die richtige Guten Morgenmusik

Johnny Cash - The Mercy Seat 

ja 

war das gut 

Sorry liebe Nachbarn .... musste sein


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2007)

@HKN: und was is jetzt mit dir, kommst du auch?


----------



## Hopi (8. Dezember 2007)

Der weichelt wieder   dann steht er wieder von einem Erdhügel mit 20 cm und denkt über die Brüche nach die er sich zu ziehen könnte


----------



## Hopi (8. Dezember 2007)

Luggi helf mir mal, ich habe ein Entscheidungsproblem weiß oder schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Luggi helf mir mal, ich habe ein Entscheidungsproblem weiß oder schwarz



weiß  ist doch klar..


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @HKN: und was is jetzt mit dir, kommst du auch?



kein auto...stefan ist am schaffen...


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Dezember 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Der weichelt wieder   dann steht er wieder von einem Erdhügel mit 20 cm und denkt über die Brüche nach die er sich zu ziehen könnte



hmm, brüche? nee nur du brichst dir irgendwelche sachen.


----------



## Hopi (8. Dezember 2007)

ich breche sie mir wenigstens  Du hast nur Angst davor *höhö*


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Dezember 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich breche sie mir wenigstens  Du hast nur Angst davor *höhö*



jedem wie er mag...du stehst auf brüche - ich eher auf meinen spaß


----------



## fUEL (8. Dezember 2007)

Na das ist aber ein schneller Fred hier, beinahe 200 posts in einem Tag da wird ja der Plauscherfred bald überholt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (8. Dezember 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> kein auto...stefan ist am schaffen...



Stimmt doch gar nicht


----------



## Lupo (8. Dezember 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Na das ist aber ein schneller Fred hier, beinahe 200 posts in einem Tag da wird ja der Plauscherfred bald überholt werden



seit über 3 std. kein post mehr  so klappt des net mim überholen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Dezember 2007)

Der Samstag ab 15:30 Uhr ist heilig.


----------



## Hopi (8. Dezember 2007)

SCHALKE SCHALKE SCHALKE  

sagte ich eigentlich schon mal das ich Fussball doof finde


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> seit über 3 std. kein post mehr  so klappt des net mim überholen



hee du frecher kerl,


unn geht das hier nicht ums überholen....wie gehts dir wolfgang???

sag der Martina mal nen gruß  



@Bruder: warst im stadion? Da hats ja heut richtig was gegeben fürs geld!


----------



## Lupo (8. Dezember 2007)

jetzt biste ja da dann wird ja alles wieder gut 

geht so weit ganz gut, un selbst??

gruss zurück von martina


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> jetzt biste ja da dann wird ja alles wieder gut
> 
> geht so weit ganz gut, un selbst??
> 
> gruss zurück von martina








mir gehts auch gut.... komm mal mit wenn wir nachts frankfurt unsicher machen, würd dir bestimmt auch spaß machen


----------



## Lupo (8. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> mir gehts auch gut.... komm mal mit wenn wir nachts frankfurt unsicher machen, würd dir bestimmt auch spaß machen



mir liegt die urbane hüpferei net so, hab auch aktuell während der woche wenig zeit


----------



## wissefux (8. Dezember 2007)

201


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> mir liegt die urbane hüpferei net so, hab auch aktuell während der woche wenig zeit



wir hüpfen in frankfurt net, mir fahrn nur rolltreppe und machen blöödsinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Dezember 2007)

Was Rolltreppen, das darf mer doch gar ned oder?


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was Rolltreppen, das darf mer doch gar ned oder?





​da hast du glaub ich recht, wir haben uns ja auch alle zusammengerissen, aber dann kam der kerl auf dem foto....der ist dran schuld!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Dezember 2007)

Ja, das Spiel hat mich wieder Nerven gekostet.

Unsere Eintracht mit Herzblut. Schlacke 06 sehr ökonomisch, hat auch die ein oder andere Chance. In der zweiten Hälfte machen sie zunächst gar nichts mehr und die Eintracht geht verdient in Führung. Das Spiel wogt hin und her, Benni Köhler hat den Sargnagel schon in der Hand, leider macht er den Sack nicht zu. Ausgleich, erneute Führung, Tumulte und ein glücklicher Ausgleich.

Insgesamt ein sehr unterhaltsamer Nachmittag. Vor dem Spiel wäre ich mit einem Punkt zufrieden gewesen, danach hadert man mit seinem Schicksal. Betrachtet man die Chancen, hätte Schlacke auch in Führung gehen können, dann sieht's anders aus. Fazit: Punkt gewonnen, absolut im Fahrplan.

In Erinnerung wird mir aber die Choreo der Ultras bleiben. Wer einmal im Stadion war, der kann es nachvollziehen. Das war GÄNSEHAUT. Allein deswegen lohnt es sich, ins Waldstadion zu pilgern.


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. Dezember 2007)

Ist das der Rocky auf dem Bild ? 

das geile Teil


----------



## Hopi (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin wach! wer noch?  

So Papa geht jetzt zum


----------



## wissefux (9. Dezember 2007)

moin


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Dezember 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ist das der Rocky auf dem Bild ?
> 
> das geile Teil



nie, kann doch gar nicht sein, der macht doch sowas nicht, ist doch verboten... 




Hopi schrieb:


> Ich bin wach! wer noch?
> 
> So Papa geht jetzt zum Anhang anzeigen 135729



bin auch wach


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ja, das Spiel hat mich wieder Nerven gekostet.
> 
> Unsere Eintracht mit Herzblut. Schlacke 06 sehr ökonomisch, hat auch die ein oder andere Chance. In der zweiten Hälfte machen sie zunächst gar nichts mehr und die Eintracht geht verdient in Führung. Das Spiel wogt hin und her, Benni Köhler hat den Sargnagel schon in der Hand, leider macht er den Sack nicht zu. Ausgleich, erneute Führung, Tumulte und ein glücklicher Ausgleich.
> 
> ...



Das hat hier aber wiklich nix verloren!


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Dezember 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ist das der Rocky auf dem Bild ?
> 
> das geile Teil



Den kenne ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Dezember 2007)

Hast du dir die Treppen im Stadion schon mal angesehen? [shy]


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Hast du dir die Treppen im Stadion schon mal angesehen? [shy]




innnen drin oder die von der brücke?




-----> PN *griiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnssssssssssss*


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Dezember 2007)

PN hab ich gesehn. Sieht nett aus.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Dezember 2007)

moin


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> PN hab ich gesehn. Sieht nett aus.


Ich will das auch sehen!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Dezember 2007)

Ist nicht jugendfrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (9. Dezember 2007)

@Rocky schade das du nicht dabei warst....


----------



## grecco86 (9. Dezember 2007)

nabend die herren 

wollte mal fragen wie es denn mit dem nacht-freireiten aussieht.
fuer wann ist denn der termin nun angesezt?
wird auch bei regen gefahren?


----------



## Kulminator (9. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Rocky schade das du nicht dabei warst....



ja echt schade, war ne nette Runde heute...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Dezember 2007)

grecco86 schrieb:


> nabend die herren
> 
> wollte mal fragen wie es denn mit dem nacht-freireiten aussieht.
> fuer wann ist denn der termin nun angesezt?
> wird auch bei regen gefahren?



Donnerstag.


----------



## Hopi (10. Dezember 2007)

Moin Kinners,
alles firsch am Tisch  


Also Bruder die neue Truppe ist genau das richtige um wieder rein zu kommen 50% sind dreibeiner weil sie vom Inlinehockey kommen und Eis doch etwas anders ist  
Aber es ist ein sehr lustiger Haufen und macht extrem viel Spaß mit denen  nur Körper sind sie nicht gewohnt   mir fuhr gestern einer in meinem Lauf   ich fuhr weiter, ER NICHT  

Also schön viel Calcium, das die Knochen wieder schnell ganz sind


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Rocky schade das du nicht dabei warst....





Kulminator schrieb:


> ja echt schade, war ne nette Runde heute...



Schön wenn es Euch gefallen hat!
Ich habe in Familie gemacht (Mutter 70 Geb.) 
Wir sehen uns ja spätestens am Samstag zur Feier (oh darf man das hier sagen?) 

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Schön wenn es Euch gefallen hat!
> Ich habe in Familie gemacht (Mutter 70 Geb.)
> Wir sehen uns ja spätestens am Samstag zur Feier (oh darf man das hier sagen?)
> 
> // Rocky



wir dürfen hier alles sagen...


----------



## Maggo (10. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wir dürfen hier alles sagen...



echt? auch das p****f****s eltern in wahrheit geschwister sind?


----------



## mzaskar (10. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wir dürfen hier alles sagen...


 
Na dann ..... war gestern GA mässig (mindestens 5 min) im Tessin unterwegs 


Salute nach Germanien


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> echt? auch das p****f****s eltern in wahrheit geschwister sind?



hier darfst du das...hab ich mich frank so besprochen...*lach*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Dezember 2007)

Morsche.

@Hopi - genau so ein Dreibeiniger war mein Verhängnis. Ich stand, er fiel (dummerweise auf mein Bein) und dann lag ich. Shit happens.

Wie soll eigentlich das Wetter in den nächsten Tagen werden? Wenn ich so auf den Main sehe, dann ist der vergleichsweise hoch. Die Treppen werden wir Do sicher noch gut fahren können. Aber die gemeinen Mainhaie kreisen in unmittelbarer Nähe und warten auf unbedachte Radler, die den Fluten zu nahe kommen.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Dezember 2007)

hab hier ein bild für zaskar,
aber die anderen können ja auch mal raten,
in welcher höhe ist es aufgenommen?


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Morsche.
> 
> @Hopi - genau so ein Dreibeiniger war mein Verhängnis. Ich stand, er fiel (dummerweise auf mein Bein) und dann lag ich. Shit happens.
> 
> Wie soll eigentlich das Wetter in den nächsten Tagen werden? Wenn ich so auf den Main sehe, dann ist der vergleichsweise hoch. Die Treppen werden wir Do sicher noch gut fahren können. Aber die gemeinen Mainhaie kreisen in unmittelbarer Nähe und warten auf unbedachte Radler, die den Fluten zu nahe kommen.



Dir kann doch mit deinem Plastik Bike nix passieren, das schwimmt sogar im Main!!


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Dezember 2007)

Was habe ich gestern in Büdingen denn verpasst?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Dezember 2007)

Uns.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dazu dann noch Glühwein, Knobibaquette, Champignonpfanne und jede Menge verbale Abenteuer.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wie soll eigentlich das Wetter in den nächsten Tagen werden? Wenn ich so auf den Main sehe, dann ist der vergleichsweise hoch. Die Treppen werden wir Do sicher noch gut fahren können. Aber die gemeinen Mainhaie kreisen in unmittelbarer Nähe und warten auf unbedachte Radler, die den Fluten zu nahe kommen.



Wetter soll do 6° haben und dunkel solls sein. frankfurt liegt übrigens nicht auf dem land gehört auch nicht zur hessichen seenplatte



@Rocky: wenn wir dir jetzt erzählen würden was gestern alles war, hätte das doch irgendwie was von neidisch machen, das ist nicht meine art...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Dir kann doch mit deinem Plastik Bike nix passieren, das schwimmt sogar im Main!!



Stimmt, ich da völlig entspannt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vielleicht ruf ich Pam noch mal, falls einer von euch ins Wasser fällt, dann könnte sie denjenigen retten.


----------



## mzaskar (10. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab hier ein bild für zaskar,
> aber die anderen können ja auch mal raten,
> in welcher höhe ist es aufgenommen?
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/443496


 
2987m über NN


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> 2987m über NN



zu hoch, das kostet ne flasche St. laurent *lach*

max. 2643 eher etwas drunter Weisshorn in Graubünden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Uns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was sind denn "verbale Abenteuer"?
Los macht mich neidisch........


----------



## _jazzman_ (10. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Freubeuter oder Freireiter,

ich habe mal ne Frage an die erfahrenen Spezialisten... Aber bitte für meine unqualifizierte Frage nicht gleich auslachen und steinigen...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fahrt ihr auf euren Freireitern zweifach oder dreifach Kettenblätter? Kann man ein Bike mit einer "Truvativ Husselfeld Kurbel 22/32 mit Bashring" problemlos durch eine andere Kurbel mit 3fach Blättern austauschen? Oder taugen die 22/32 auch zum bergauf fahren? Hab nämlich kein Bock immer und überall hochzuschieben...


Grüße
_jazzman_


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Dezember 2007)

SuFu benutzen!!! 

Kleiner Scherz....

Einige fahren mit 2 andere mit 3 Kettenblätter!
Ich verstehe die Frage aber nicht ganz? "Kann man ein Bike mit einer "Truvativ Husselfeld Kurbel 22/32 mit Bashring" problemlos durch eine andere Kurbel mit 3fach Blättern austauschen? Oder taugen die 22/32 auch zum bergauf fahren? Hab nämlich kein Bock immer und überall hochzuschieben..."

Mit 22/32 brauchst du doch nicht schieben! Oder ist es dir zu langsam? 

// Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was sind denn "verbale Abenteuer"?
> Los macht mich neidisch........



Das kannst du dir doch vorstellen, bei den meisten warst du doch dabei. 

Für alle anderen: FSK 18, sorry.


----------



## Maggo (10. Dezember 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hallo Freubeuter oder Freireiter,
> 
> ich habe mal ne Frage an die erfahrenen Spezialisten... Aber bitte für meine unqualifizierte Frage nicht gleich auslachen und steinigen...
> 
> ...



also, ich fahre an meinem enduro  zweifach plus bashring. was dir dann felht ist ja das große kettenblatt und darauf kann zumindest ich beim bergauffahren gut verzichten.


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Für alle anderen: FSK 18, sorry.



Die interessieren mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (10. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> SuFu benutzen!!!



Ich weiß, dass es sowas gibt, aber mir ist doch eure Meinung und Erfahrung wichtiger als die irgendwelcher anderen, daher gelaufenen Bikern...  [_schleimermodusaus_]




Maggo schrieb:


> also, ich fahre an meinem enduro  zweifach plus bashring. was dir dann felht ist ja das große kettenblatt und darauf kann zumindest ich beim bergauffahren gut verzichten.



Ok, ein Großes bergauf brauch ich nicht.... . Dann nehme ich mal an dass es die zwei Blätter für den Anfang tun... 

Grüße
_jazzman_


----------



## mzaskar (10. Dezember 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass es sowas gibt, aber mir ist doch eure Meinung und Erfahrung wichtiger als die irgendwelcher anderen, daher gelaufenen Bikern...  [_schleimermodusaus_]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
und denk daran, beim schieben immer beide Händer an den Lenker, sonst gibt es einen Verweiss vonder Stylepolizei


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Dezember 2007)

Was gibt es denn für ein Rad?


----------



## _jazzman_ (10. Dezember 2007)

@mzaskar

 Geht klar, ich kleb mir 'nen PostIt auf den Vorbau...


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Dezember 2007)

ja was wirds denn für ein rad?



hab auch nur zwei Kettenblätter,
das 32 er könnte aber ruhig ein 36 sein...


@zaskar: sauberer hinweis aus der schweiz, ich hab das auch schon vergessen...Postit ist keine schlechte idee...


----------



## oldrizzo (10. Dezember 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hallo Freubeuter oder Freireiter,
> 
> ich habe mal ne Frage an die erfahrenen Spezialisten... Aber bitte für meine unqualifizierte Frage nicht gleich auslachen und steinigen...
> 
> ...



hey,

zunächst einmal: als freireiter darfst du machen was du willst, hauptsache, du fühlst dich gut dabei. aber ein freireiter-bike ohne bashguard würde ich dir einfach aus pragmatischen gründen nicht empfehlen, die frage muss also nicht lauten, ob man sowas auch mit 3 kb fahren kann, sondern, ob das sinn macht. meine meinung dazu? nein, macht es nicht..... mit dem 22 kommst du gut bergauf. vielmehr solltest du darauf achten, dass deine sitzposition so komfortabel ist, um auch starke anstiege ohne rückenleiden zu bewältigen. fährst du häufiger alpines gelände, tut eine absenkbare gabel wunder. im taunus braucht man diese nicht unbedingt.


----------



## _jazzman_ (10. Dezember 2007)

Wenn ich die Augen zu mache sehe ich immer noch ein Nicolai Helius FR. Wenn ich die Augen wieder auf mache und in meinen Geldbeutel schaue sehe ich vor lauter  nichts mehr...
Also das Nicolai wird wohl noch eine ganze Zeit warten müssen, bis ich mal die paar Euro zur Seite geschafft habe... 

Es wird wohl irgendwas zwischen Canyon Torque und Ghost FR Northshore werden. Ewwer nix genaues waas mer noch ned...


----------



## Kulminator (10. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab auch nur zwei Kettenblätter,
> das 32 er könnte aber ruhig ein 36 sein...



ich hab auch ein Bike mit nur 2 Kettenblättern, darüber möchte ich aber hier mit euch nicht sprechen...  - ich hab die Zähne nie nachgezählt, aber das kleinere hat bestimmt nicht weniger als 40 Zähne...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Dezember 2007)

Toleranz auch gegenüber Hollandradbesitzern ist unsere große Stärke. 

Hast du auch ein Körbchen vorne am Lenker?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt wird's ernst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Dezember 2007)

Done!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Done!



Du machst auch blind was ich sage.  

Ist dir aufgefallen, dass ich zuerst versehentlich den Freitag drin hatte. Zum Glück ist mir der Fauxpas noch rechtzeitig aufgefallen und ich konnte es berichtigen. Puuh.


----------



## Kulminator (10. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Toleranz auch gegenüber Hollandradbesitzern ist unsere große Stärke.
> 
> Hast du auch ein Körbchen vorne am Lenker?



nee, hab die Standardausführung - nicht die FR Variante...


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Dezember 2007)

Dein Problem ich kann auch am Freitag...... 
Und für Dich sowieso immer! 

// Rocky


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Dezember 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> nee, hab die Standardausführung - nicht die FR Variante...



Die ohne Federweg!


----------



## Kulminator (10. Dezember 2007)

hinten schon... vorne richtig viel....


----------



## Hopi (10. Dezember 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hallo Freubeuter oder Freireiter,
> 
> ich habe mal ne Frage an die erfahrenen Spezialisten... Aber bitte für meine unqualifizierte Frage nicht gleich auslachen und steinigen...
> 
> ...




1 Blatt 36er bei einem 18 Kilo Bike geht super


----------



## Maggo (10. Dezember 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> 1 Blatt 36er bei einem 18 Kilo Bike geht super



tut es nicht. 18kilo bike und 36 t braucht definitiv richtig schmackes um bewegt zu werden, also aufhören unsinn zu erzählen und fragen ordnungsgemäß beantworten. es muss also heißen:"geht aber nicht super"


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Dezember 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> 1 Blatt 36er bei einem 18 Kilo Bike geht super


Deshalb schiebst du auch so oft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (10. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> tut es nicht. 18kilo bike und 36 t braucht definitiv richtig schmackes um bewegt zu werden, also aufhören unsinn zu erzählen und fragen ordnungsgemäß beantworten. es muss also heißen:"geht aber nicht super"



mhmm also ich kann mein Bike hochfahren dann solltest Du vielleicht ein Butterbrot mehr essen.


----------



## Hopi (10. Dezember 2007)

Also Uwe kennt mein neues und wenn Ihr wollt fahre ich auch gerne mit jedem um die Wette rauf und wieder runter.


----------



## oldrizzo (10. Dezember 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Also Uwe kennt mein neues und wenn Ihr wollt fahre ich auch gerne mit jedem um die Wette rauf und wieder runter.



wo rauf? runter ist ja egal.... wie gesagt: wer im kopf hat alpin zu fahren tut sich vermutlich mit einem kleinen blatt leichter. und auch einige anstiege im taunus sind mit dem 36er kein spass.

oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## Maggo (10. Dezember 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> mhmm also ich kann mein Bike hochfahren dann solltest Du vielleicht ein Butterbrot mehr essen.



jeder kann sein beik hochfahren. hochfahren beginnt ab 0,000001% steigung, da kann ich mir ein 54er blatt montieren und fahre das problemlos "hoch" interessant wirds bei ner steigung von mehr als 12% in trailigem gelände. da würden sicherlich alle ausser du und sipemue ein kleines blatt vermissen. deswegen sag ich ja, möglich iss alles, locker möglich eben nicht mehr ganz so viel.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> wo rauf? runter ist ja egal.... wie gesagt: wer im kopf hat alpin zu fahren tut sich vermutlich mit einem kleinen blatt leichter. und auch einige anstiege im taunus sind mit dem 36er kein spass.
> 
> oder täusche ich mich?



2 Kettenblätter eins 22 und eins 36

sicher kommt man auch nur mit 36 hoch, ich brauch aber meine kraft noch zum runterfahren


----------



## Hopi (10. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> wo rauf? runter ist ja egal.... wie gesagt: wer im kopf hat alpin zu fahren tut sich vermutlich mit einem kleinen blatt leichter. und auch einige anstiege im taunus sind mit dem 36er kein spass.
> 
> oder täusche ich mich?



in den Alpen gibt es doch Lifts oder Helis  wer will denn da schon hoch eiern  Hucken  ist das Zauberwort. Doch 36er ist Fun pure habe auch Zeugen  auch wenn ich mich gestern etwas schwerer getan habe. Aber ich hatte schon 1 1/2 Stunden Eishockey hinter mir. Bruder weiß was das bedeutet  Und ich hatte eine nette Dame die mich den Berg hoch geschoben hat 

ES GIBT KEINE GUTE KETTENFÜHRUNG ZUM SCHALTEN  

Ausserdem besser gut geschoben als schlecht gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Dezember 2007)

Jungs, gebt mit euren großen Kettenblättern nicht so an. Das Gejammer will ich nicht hören, wenn ihr über'n Stöckchen fahrt und mit dem Ding aufsetzt. 

Andererseits: Das wäre mal ne neue Disziplin für Shimano Timbersports.


----------



## Maggo (10. Dezember 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> in den Alpen gibt es doch Lifts oder Helis  wer will denn da schon hoch eiern  Hucken  ist das Zauberwort. Doch 36er ist Fun pure habe auch Zeugen  auch wenn ich mich gestern etwas schwerer getan habe. Aber ich hatte schon 1 1/2 Stunden Eishockey hinter mir. Bruder weiß was das bedeutet  Und ich hatte eine nette Dame die mich den Berg hoch geschoben hat
> 
> ES GIBT KEINE GUTE KETTENFÜHRUNG ZUM SCHALTEN
> 
> Ausserdem besser gut geschoben als schlecht gefahren



auf komm und jetzt nochmal mit sinn und ohne gelaber thematisch bezugnehmend ist deine aussage (falls man die als solche bezeichenne möchte) man kann auch ein bike ohne antrieb locker den berg hochkommen, zur not schiebt man einfach.


----------



## Hopi (10. Dezember 2007)

ich bleibe bei meinem 36er  für mich ist das hoch eh unwichtig nur das runter zählt  

Aber für alle die gerne ohne mühe fahren wollen sollte schon ein 22er dran  

Ich habe ja nie behauptet das es leicht wäre


----------



## Maggo (10. Dezember 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> 1 Blatt 36er bei einem 18 Kilo Bike geht super


----------



## oldrizzo (10. Dezember 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich bleibe bei meinem 36er  für mich ist das hoch eh unwichtig nur das runter zählt
> 
> Aber für alle die gerne ohne mühe fahren wollen sollte schon ein 22er dran
> 
> Ich habe ja nie behauptet das es leicht wäre



siehste! der mann hat ja ausdrücklich betont, dass er hochfahren möchte. machst hier alle wuschig....


----------



## Hopi (10. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


>



wo liegt dein Problem? wenn ich sage es geht gut heißt es das ich locker den Berg rauffahre. Aber vielleicht ist meine Grundeinstellung zu den Dingen halt eine andere als eure.

Also an den Fragesteller 
Klassisches FR: 1 Kettenblatt viel Federweg und dicke Eier.

Tour FR: 22/36 Kettenblatt am besten eine 11/34er Kassette, Schutzbleche Flaschenhalter, Verbandskasten, GPS, Barends, leichte Felgen, UST Reifen usw. usw. also fast wie CC nur etwas mehr Federweg.

So und nun habt Ihr vor mir ruhe ich muss nämlich was schaffen


----------



## mzaskar (10. Dezember 2007)

Ihr habt Probleme  

ich war gestern ganz schön froh mit meinem kleinen Kettenblatt und dem 32 Ritzel hinten ..... hätt mir manchmal auch gerne ein 34er gewünscht ...... 450hm auf 6 km sind schon anstrengend ... und dort gab es trotz Berge keinen Lift 

Dafür aber einen langen flowigen Trail

Vielleicht sollte ich auch etwas mehr von diesem Buzzwort machen


----------



## Maggo (10. Dezember 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> wo liegt dein Problem? wenn ich sage es geht gut heißt es das ich locker den Berg rauffahre. Aber vielleicht ist meine Grundeinstellung zu den Dingen halt eine andere als eure.
> 
> Also an den Fragesteller
> Klassisches FR: 1 Kettenblatt viel Federweg und dicke Eier.
> ...



mein problem ist dein dämlich überhebliches und überaus unqualifiziertes geschwätz wenn dus genau wissen willst.


----------



## Hopi (10. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mein problem ist dein dämlich überhebliches und überaus unqualifiziertes geschwätz wenn dus genau wissen willst.



schnaaaaaaaaaarchhhhhh geh wieder Plauschen mein kleiner

ach noch etwas Maggo, lass Dir mal vom crazy zeigen wie man richtig  fährt der kann es nämlich.


Sorry Uwe wollte nicht der unterspalter nach Dir werden aber wenn ich diese Longtravel CCler höre kommt es mir einfach hoch.

Ach Rizzo ich hoffe ich darf trotzdem bei deinem Dirt Projekt mal aufschlagen , hier findet gerade eine Entladung bei mir statt weil ich diese Typen die etwas von FR erzählen und beim kleinsten kicker die Windel voll haben nicht mehr ab kann. Da sind mir ja die Vollblut CCler noch lieber die gehen halt in ihrer Disziplin an Ihrer grenzen.


----------



## Maggo (10. Dezember 2007)

soweit kommts noch dass ich mir von dir sagen lasse in welchen teilen des forums ich mich aufzuhalten habe. du hast definitiv den falsche shit geraucht.

@lugga: es tut mir leid schlechte luft in deinem thread zu verbreten, wenn ich aber weiterhin gut drauf sein will muss dass hier mal gesagt werden. back to topic.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> .......
> 
> @lugga: es tut mir leid schlechte luft in deinem thread zu verbreten, wenn ich aber weiterhin gut drauf sein will muss dass hier mal gesagt werden. back to topic.



Wenn Lugxx das hört.  Das ist nicht sein Fred.


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wenn Lugga das hört.  Das ist nicht sein Fred.



Stimmt dieser Fred ist für alle da!! 
 Streiten ist ok macht Spaß mitzulesen.

// Rocky


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Dezember 2007)

@[email protected]

was ist denn mit dir am Donnerstag?
Lust auf Rolltreppen?

// Rocky


----------



## Maggo (10. Dezember 2007)

nö, hosen voll. ich kann am donnerstag nicht.......


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Stimmt dieser Fred ist für alle da!!
> Streiten ist ok macht Spaß mitzulesen.
> 
> // Rocky



Stimmt  Ich hol mir grad mal en Bier un 'ne Tüte chips.


----------



## Maggo (10. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Stimmt  Ich hol mir grad mal en Bier un 'ne Tüte chips.



mir machts jedenfalls keinen spaß und im grunde bin ich ja auch ein eher harmoniebedürftiger mensch aber ab und an platzt auch mir die helmschnur. bier wär allerdings toll.


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Stimmt  Ich hol mir grad mal en Bier un 'ne Tüte chips.



Bier und Chips wie verträgt sich das mit gesunder Ernährung?


----------



## KillerN (10. Dezember 2007)

Wir können dieses Problem durch einen kleinen Kampf, Mann gegen Mann am Offenbacher Wilhelmsplatz lösen 

Der Sieger bekommt die Bikes des Kontrahenten und die Ehre. 

Wer macht den LMB ?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Stimmt  Ich hol mir grad mal en Bier un 'ne Tüte chips.



Schon wieder Schibs? Du hast doch erst gestern eine ganze Tüte inhaliert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (10. Dezember 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Wir können dieses Problem durch einen kleinen Kampf, Mann gegen Mann am Offenbacher Wilhelmsplatz lösen
> 
> Der Sieger bekommt die Bikes des Kontrahenten und die Ehre.
> 
> Wer macht den LMB ?



ich trage keine duelle aus, schon gar nicht in offenbach.


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Bier und Chips wie verträgt sich das mit gesunder Ernährung?


Wer hat gesagt, dass ich mich gesund ernähre? 



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Schon wieder Schibs? Du hast doch erst gestern eine ganze Tüte inhaliert.


Du neigst zur Übertreibung.  Ich habe aufgehört, bevor ich richtig anfing.


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich trage keine duelle aus, schon gar nicht in offenbach.



Du könntest mir das gewonnene Bike schenken.


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wer hat gesagt, dass ich mich gesund ernähre?
> 
> 
> Du neigst zur Übertreibung.  Ich habe aufgehört, bevor ich richtig anfing.



Bestimmt hat der Bruder dir alles weggefuttert!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Dezember 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Wir können dieses Problem durch einen kleinen Kampf, Mann gegen Mann am Offenbacher Wilhelmsplatz lösen
> 
> Der Sieger bekommt die Bikes des Kontrahenten und die Ehre.
> 
> Wer macht den LMB ?



Da hab ich doch eine viel bessere Idee. Kommt es hier zu Meinungsverschiedenheiten, dann veranstalten wir für die Kontrahenten ein Tretbootrennen. Strecke Alte Brücke - Eiserner Steg, hin und zurück.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wenn Lugxx das hört.  Das ist nicht sein Fred.



   du sprichst mir aus dem herzen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (10. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Du könntest mir das gewonnene Bike schenken.



du gehst also fest davon aus dass ich den sieg nach hause tragen würde! sehr schön!! schenken würd ichs dir auf alle fälle, ich selbst könnte es ja gar nicht den berg hinauftreten, da müsste schon jemand wie hopi sipemue oder du her.


----------



## Maggo (10. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Da hab ich doch eine viel bessere Idee. Kommt es hier zu Meinungsverschiedenheiten, dann veranstalten wir für die Kontrahenten ein Tretbootrennen. Strecke Alte Brücke - Eiserner Steg, hin und zurück.



wieviel kettenblätter hat denn so ein tretboot???


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Bestimmt hat der Bruder dir alles weggefuttert!


 Genau, der hat mir nicht viel übrig gelassen und dann musste das auch noch mit Lugxx geteilt werden. Du kennst Ihn schon?


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du gehst also fest davon aus dass ich den sieg nach hause tragen würde! sehr schön!! schenken würd ichs dir auf alle fälle, ich selbst könnte es ja gar nicht den berg hinauftreten, da müsste schon jemand wie hopi sipemue oder du her.



Soviel Honig nach den Chips.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Dezember 2007)

Aha, der Herr Rocky Mountain und die Dame Caroka gedenken mich herauszufordern.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Erstens übertreibe ich nicht. Und zwar garniemalsnicht. Und zweitens esse ich niemandem die Schibbs weg.


----------



## oldrizzo (10. Dezember 2007)

@ hopi:

du darfst trotzdem vorbeikommen. 

my 2 cents:

kleine zwistigkeiten wie zwischen maggo und dir finde ich total Ã¼berflÃ¼ssig. 
zitat: â...weil ich diese Typen die etwas von FR erzÃ¤hlen und beim kleinsten kicker die Windel voll haben nicht mehr ab kann..." 

das definiert doch jeder, wie er es braucht. springen und droppen gehÃ¶ren zum freeriden m.e. nicht zwangslÃ¤ufig dazu, schliessen sich aber auch nicht aus. stylebattles sind hier total Ã¼berflÃ¼ssig.


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Genau, der hat mir nicht viel übrig gelassen und dann musste das auch noch mit Lugxx geteilt werden. Du kennst Ihn schon.



Beim Lugxx kann ich nix dazu sagen, aber den Bruder kenne ich!
Aber sei froh das es nur das Essen war, bei Getränken bleibt nix über.....


----------



## KillerN (10. Dezember 2007)

Ein 36 iger Blatt  

Ich möchte die Reifen haben...


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Aha, der Herr Rocky Mountain und die Dame Caroka gedenken mich herauszufordern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Beim Lugxx kann ich nix dazu sagen, aber den Bruder kenne ich!
> Aber sei froh das es nur das Essen war, bei Getränken bleibt nix über.....



[eisteemodus]Lern du erst mal einen Mojito zu bestellen. [/eisteemodus]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> [eisteemodus]Lern du erst mal einen Mojito zu bestellen. [/eisteemodus]


Warum lasst ihr mich auch alk.freie Getränke bestellen.
Und beschwere du dich nicht über den Eistee, ein zweiter und dritter hätte dir schwer zugesetzt, oder?


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Dezember 2007)

[Feierabendmodusan] Feierabend!!!!!!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Warum lasst ihr mich auch alk.freie Getränke bestellen.
> Und beschwere du dich nicht über den Eistee, ein zweiter und dritter hätte dir schwer zugesetzt, oder?



Wir werden es nie erfahren.  [martini_blanco]


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Dezember 2007)

ich will jetzt biken,
bei mir daheim ist es doof


----------



## mzaskar (10. Dezember 2007)

Da kann ich dir leider keinen anderen Vorschlag unterbreiten ..... wie wäre es mit einem Roten


----------



## Maggo (10. Dezember 2007)

mach ich auch gleich auf, hab aber leider kein icq.......


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mach ich auch gleich auf, hab aber leider kein icq.......



und ich geh jetzt biken...villeicht sollte ich mir den roten in die trinkflasche


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Dezember 2007)

na ihr babbsäck 
ich hab sogar drei Blätter!!! und ich find das auch gut so  jedem das mit dem er zurecht kommt


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und ich geh jetzt biken...villeicht sollte ich mir den roten in die trinkflasche


Na [email protected]@ nasse Füße bekommen bei dem schönen Wetter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Dezember 2007)

Damit zeig ich euch wie man fährt, passt bloss alle auf  oder gehts ums runter fahren??


----------



## Maggo (10. Dezember 2007)

ich kann das gps gerät und den verbandkasten nicht finden........kann mir mal jmd beim suchen helfen???bitte bitte bitte.


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Dezember 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Damit zeig ich euch wie man fährt, passt bloss alle auf  oder gehts ums runter fahren??



Das ist kein Bike zum runterfahren, das ist ja sauber!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich kann das gps gerät und den verbandkasten nicht finden........kann mir mal jmd beim suchen helfen???bitte bitte bitte.



Rucksack


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Das ist kein Bike zum runterfahren, das ist ja sauber!



da wars ja auch frisch aus dem Bike-Back-Schuppen  mitlerweile ist es etwas Wetterangepasst (mit Schutzblech und so)


----------



## Maggo (10. Dezember 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> (mit Schutzblech und so)



na also, danach wolte ich grad fragen, schlamm in der fresse und auf den stylishen klamotten ist doch aber eigentlich viel lässiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (10. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Na [email protected]@ nasse Füße bekommen bei dem schönen Wetter?



Nix nasse füße bekommen,
hab wenigstens ´ne stunde mit geiler mucke auf dem ohr, aber so laut das die ohren kaputt gehen....alles was geht in NI


----------



## Maggo (10. Dezember 2007)

mit diesen walkmans im ohr musst du aufpassen, das ist im strassenverkehr verboten. wenn da ein wachtmeister kommt musste blechen.


----------



## mzaskar (10. Dezember 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Damit zeig ich euch wie man fährt, passt bloss alle auf  oder gehts ums runter fahren??



runterfallen nach vorne is nicht .... spätestens am Lenker, besser gesagt am Steuerrohr, hakt man(n) mit den Dingenkirschen ein


----------



## mzaskar (10. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nix nasse füße bekommen,
> hab wenigstens ´ne stunde mit geiler mucke auf dem ohr, aber so laut das die ohren kaputt gehen....alles was geht in NI



Essen viel aus  die gute musste länger a******, hab halt mein Thai - Grün Curry selbst gegessen, jetzt brennt die Fr**** lichterloh


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Dezember 2007)

was der fred hier abgeht.

ich sehe das ähnlich wie bernd - FR heißt nicht unbedingt ständig springen zu müssen. jeder soll doch fahren was und wie er es möchte. wenn du hopi gerne springst, dann ist das vollkommen ok - in meinen bescheidenen möglichkeiten mache ich das auch gerne.

aber genauso geil ist es irgendwo im schneckentempo runter zu fahren und später hoch schauen zu können - GEIL da bin ich runter - unglaublich. hatte ich dieses jahr einpaar mal und uwe war dabei 

warum müssen sich die verschiedenen präferenzen immer in die quere kommen? RR zu MTB, FR/DH zu CC, Techno zu Heavy Metal - ich finde hauptsache spaß und wenn ich mal fahre freue ich mich wenn ich mit einem von euch zusammen fahren kann.

so wort zum sonntag ist fertisch


----------



## caroka (11. Dezember 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> was der fred hier abgeht.
> 
> ich sehe das ähnlich wie bernd - FR heißt nicht unbedingt ständig springen zu müssen. jeder soll doch fahren was und wie er es möchte. wenn du hopi gerne springst, dann ist das vollkommen ok - in meinen bescheidenen möglichkeiten mache ich das auch gerne.
> 
> ...



Das Wort zum Montag:

Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Dezember 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> RR zu MTB,



Also DAS kannst du nun wirklich nicht zum Vergleich ranziehen.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2007)

Donnerstag, hier nochmal der eintrag aus dem lmb:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5580


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Dezember 2007)

Das Wetter scheint sich auch zu bessern.  Ab morgen soll's endlich mal aufhören zu regnen. 

Das Sauwetter der letzten Tage hat schon genervt.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Das Wetter scheint sich auch zu bessern.  Ab morgen soll's endlich mal aufhören zu regnen.
> 
> Das Sauwetter der letzten Tage hat schon genervt.



das hat richtig genervt...hat mich ranzig gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (11. Dezember 2007)

Am Donnerstag ist Kaiserwetter und der [email protected]@ kann nääääädddddd!


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag ist Kaiserwetter und der [email protected]@ kann nääääädddddd!



ja, ja ärger mich nur...









dafür kann ich aber am samstag


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ja, ja ärger mich nur...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wehe du machst die Erstbefahrung wenn ich nicht dabei bin.


----------



## _jazzman_ (11. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und denk daran, beim schieben immer beide Händer an den Lenker, sonst gibt es einen Verweiss vonder Stylepolizei


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wehe du machst die Erstbefahrung wenn ich nicht dabei bin.



nur ne testfahrt...


@jazzman: der eiserne steg hat auch so ein geländer, das wär doch was fürn do. *grins*


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ja, ja ärger mich nur...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ach solche treppen habe ich ja um die ecke - treisberg/pferdskopf. da bin ich ja beim rauftragen schon hinüber und das feuchte holz ist bestimmt ein spaß


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ach solche treppen habe ich ja um die ecke - treisberg/pferdskopf. da bin ich ja beim rauftragen schon hinüber und das feuchte holz ist bestimmt ein spaß



ach babble, ich will doch eh nur davor rumfahren wegen der schönen kulisse...hast ein foto von dem turm...ich sammle die *lach*

wollen wir mal hin und vor dem ein wenig rumfahren, hast lust?


Los ein Bild...schnell...mach schon...


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Dezember 2007)

zu welchem? deinem oder den bei mir um die ecke?

man könnte das schon ausprobieren - aber der ist sackehoch und die geländer...hmm naja  ich sag nur freiflüge sind da glaub ich wenn es dumm läuft schon möglich. prinzipiell könnte man das ins auge fassen


----------



## Maggo (11. Dezember 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


>



wieso fährt der nicht??? iss doch easy mit 38t.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> zu welchem? deinem oder den bei mir um die ecke?
> 
> man könnte das schon ausprobieren - aber der ist sackehoch und die geländer...hmm naja  ich sag nur freiflüge sind da glaub ich wenn es dumm läuft schon möglich. prinzipiell könnte man das ins auge fassen



deinen...los ein bild...

hab hier noch einen, atzelbergturm 31m , auch ne schöne kulisse


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2007)

Hab ihn schon, turm am pferdkopf, 34 m


----------



## mzaskar (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich sach nur der Wahnsinn greift um sich


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich sach nur der Wahnsinn greift um sich



 kulisse nix als kulisse, wir wollen nur ein schönes foto mit dem turm im hintergrund machen  


@HKN: Wann?


gibts noch mehr türme die sich eigenen würden?


----------



## oldrizzo (11. Dezember 2007)

mir habbe hier aach noch son turm... net ganz so hoch.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Dezember 2007)

Nicht in euerer Umgebung





aber in meiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> mir habbe hier aach noch son turm... net ganz so hoch.



Hi rizzo,
cool machmal nen foto


@zaskar, der ist doch nicht aus holz...pah


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Dezember 2007)

Buchberg, Hahnenkamm und Fernblick haben auch schöne Türmchen. 

Rapunzel hab ich da allerdings noch nie getroffen.


----------



## oldrizzo (11. Dezember 2007)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/203301/cat/500/ppuser/31264


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/203301/cat/500/ppuser/31264



 danke


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> kulisse nix als kulisse, wir wollen nur ein schönes foto mit dem turm im hintergrund machen
> 
> 
> @HKN: Wann?
> ...



wann magste denn? aber ich möchte nochmal erwähnen das holz/nässe/mtb-mäntel nicht unbedingt DIE optimalen freunde sind. wir können ja nach dem foto, noch den minitrail runter eiern. der ist witzig nur viel zu kurz.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wann magste denn? aber ich möchte nochmal erwähnen das holz/nässe/mtb-mäntel nicht unbedingt DIE optimalen freunde sind. wir können ja nach dem foto, noch den minitrail runter eiern. der ist witzig nur viel zu kurz.



dieses we gehts nicht...nächstes evtl. klar, nur zum foto machen ist ja doof, kann man bei dir losfahren?


----------



## nikolauzi (11. Dezember 2007)

Wenn man Freud gelesen hat, sieht man das ganze hier in einem ganz anderen Licht 

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> dieses we gehts nicht...nächstes evtl. klar, nur zum foto machen ist ja doof, kann man bei dir losfahren?



natürlisch kann man von mir los  gibt mehrere wege da hoch - aber alle starten irgendwie bei mir^^

dann lass uns mal das nächste WE ins auge fassen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. Dezember 2007)

Mittagspause?


----------



## mzaskar (11. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Mittagspause?


 


*Bööörrrrpp*

schon fertisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (11. Dezember 2007)

Na geht doch!
Was macht eigentlich die Unterkunftsuche?


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2007)

nikolauzi schrieb:


> Wenn man Freud gelesen hat, sieht man das ganze hier in einem ganz anderen Licht
> 
> Der Nikolauzi



Du siehst das schon richtig, bei junx gehts doch um nix anderes

und hier im fred sind nur junx....


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. Dezember 2007)

Muss ich das verstehen?


----------



## mzaskar (11. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du siehst das schon richtig, bei junx gehts doch um nix anderes
> 
> und hier im fred sind nur junx....


 
Bist du dir da immer so sicher


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bist du dir da immer so sicher



hier bisher schon, wobei sich manche junx manchmal auch wie mädchen verhalten, dafür gibts hier auch zwei drei mädchen, die verhalten sich wie junx..


@Rocky: Ne mußt net, hauptsache nikolausi versteht es...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Dezember 2007)

Könnt ihr bitte auf diese kryptischen Worte verzichten und euch verständlich artikulieren?


----------



## Maggo (11. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Könnt ihr bitte auf diese kryptischen Worte verzichten und euch verständlich artikulieren?


ei, die caro beispielsweise hat fahrkünste am start wie ein richtiger kerl, die fährt sogar mit 38t die steilsten rampen locker lächelnd hoch. ich hingegen bin  ne absolute pussi die sich vor dem kleinsten kicker die windeln vollschei$$en. so einfach iss das.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ei, die caro beispielsweise hat fahrkünste am start wie ein richtiger kerl, die fährt sogar mit 38t die steilsten rampen locker lächelnd hoch.



Echt? [staun] So ein Flintenweib ist die Caro?  Unglaublich, mir fehlen die Worte, .........................(seht ihr, wie sprachlos ich bin?)


----------



## mzaskar (11. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ei, die caro beispielsweise hat fahrkünste am start wie ein richtiger kerl, die fährt sogar mit 38t die steilsten rampen locker lächelnd hoch. ich hingegen bin ne absolute pussi die sich vor dem kleinsten kicker die windeln vollschei$$en. so einfach iss das.


 
Was ist ein Kicker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (11. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was ist ein Kicker



muss wohl ein fussballer sein, so genau kenn ich mich da aber nicht aus.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> muss wohl ein fussballer sein, so genau kenn ich mich da aber nicht aus.


 
jetzt weiss ich's es heisst nicht Kicker sondern Kickers und vor denen hätt ich als Frankfurter die Hosen voll haben tun so alleine im OF Stadtwald


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> jetzt weiss ich's es heisst nicht Kicker sondern Kickers und vor denen hätt ich als Frankfurter die Hosen voll haben tun so alleine im OF Stadtwald


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Dezember 2007)

[singmodus]

Im Herzen von Europa liegt mein Frankfurt am Main.
Die Bundesliga gibt sich hier gar oft ein Stell-Dich-ein.
Hier gibt es eine Eintracht, die spielt Fußball ganz famos.
Man kennt sie nicht nur am Mainestrand - nein auf der ganzen Welt.
Und wenn sie gewinnt im Waldstadion, dann ist die Stimmung groß!

Eintracht vom Main, nur du sollst heute siegen! 
Eintracht vom Main, weil wir dich alle lieben! 
Schieß noch ein Tor, dem Gegner in den Kasten rein! 
Jeder wird sagen, ohne zu fragen in dieser schönen Stadt am Main 
Eintracht aus Frankfurt, du schaffst es wieder, Deutscher Meister zu sein! 

Der Eine liebt sein Mädchen, und der andre liebt den Sport. 
Wir schwören auf die Eintracht auch mit unserm Ehrenwort. 
Führt sie der Weg mal fort von hier in andre Stadien rein. 
Wir sind in Gedanken immer bei Dir, nie wird es anders sein. 
Begleiten wird sie unser Chor, drum stimmen alle ein.

Eintracht vom Main, nur du sollst heute siegen! 
Eintracht vom Main, weil wir dich alle lieben!
Schieß noch ein Tor, dem Gegner in den Kasten rein! 
Jeder wird sagen, ohne zu fragen in dieser schönen Stadt am Main 
Eintracht aus Frankfurt, du schaffst es wieder, Deutscher Meister zu sein!


[/singmodus]


----------



## mzaskar (11. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> [singmodus]
> 
> Im Herzen von Europa liegt mein Frankfurt am Main.
> Die Bundesliga gibt sich hier gar oft ein Stell-Dich-ein.
> ...


 
Ohjeh das gibt wieder Forumsschelte 

aber vonmit gibt es den


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. Dezember 2007)

[zurücksingmodusan]

Nebelschwaden in rot-weiß
das Flutlicht strahlt
der Ball auf dem Anstoßkreis

und wieder hab ich so'n Gefühl
kann man nicht beschreiben
kann man nicht erklärn.

Mauern ist zwecklos
Bälle schießen durch die Nacht
und der Geist vom Biebrer Berg
ist wieder erwacht.
OFC forever OFC
das feeling auf dem Biebrer Berg
das gibt's nur beim OFC.

Und wenn der Weg auch steinig ist
geh'n wir trotzdem weiter gradeaus
wir stehn immer wieder auf
wir kämpfen und fighten
wir jubeln und wir schrein.

Mauern ist zwecklos
Bälle schießen durch die Nacht
und der Geist vom Biebrer Berg
ist wieder erwacht.

OFC forever OFC
das feeling auf dem Biebrer Berg
das gibt's nur beim OFC.

ODC ole - dein Feeling ist OK
wir kämpfen und fighten
wir jubeln und wir leiden
denn du bist unser OFC.

OFC ole - dein Feeling ist OK
dann packen wir mit an
die Fans als 12.Mann
denn du bist unser OFC.

[zurücksingmodusaus]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Dezember 2007)

Damit sich's auch lohnt:

[singmodus]

Du wirst nun 100 Jahre alt, ziehst mich in deinen Bann
Meine große Liebe, seit ich laufen kann.
In guten wie in schlechten Tagen steh'n wir stets zu dir
Ob Niederlage oder Sieg, deine Fans sind immer hier

Wir haben die Eintracht im Endspiel geseh'n, mit dem Jürgen, mit dem Jürgen
Sie spielte so gut und sie spielte so schön mit dem Jürgen Grabowski

Schwarz-Weiß wie Schnee, das ist die SGE
Wir holen den DFB-Pokal und wir werden Deutscher Meister, Meister
Schwarz-Weiß wie Schnee, das ist die SGE
Wir holen den DFB-Pokal und wir werden Deutscher Meister

Auf geht's Eintracht schieß ein Tor, wir woll'n dich siegen seh'n
Schwarz-Weiß sind die Farben, auf jedes Spiel wir geh'n
Von Haching bis nach Wattenscheid, überall war'n wir dabei
nie mehr zweite Liga - ein einziger Schrei​
[/singmodus]


----------



## Maggo (11. Dezember 2007)

oh mein gott seid ihr heftig gestört


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> oh mein gott seid ihr heftig gestört



Das musst gerade DU sagen......


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2007)

Hab da auch noch eins, *lach*



[singmodus]


*Welche Münchner Fussballmannschaft kennt man auf der ganzen Welt?
Wie heißt dieser Club, der hierzulande die Rekorde hält?
Wer hat schon gewonnen was es jemals zu gewinnen gab?
Wer bringt seit Jahrzehnten unsere Bundesliga voll auf Trab? 
FC Bayern Stern des Südens, Du
wirst niemals untergehen weil wir in guten wie in
schlechten Zeiten zueinander stehen
FC Bayern, Deutscher Meister, ja
so heißt er, mein Verein
ja so war es und so ist es
und so wird es immer sein !!

Wo wird lauschend angegriffen, wo wird täglich spioniert?
Wo ist Presse, wo ist Rummel, wo wird immer diskuttiert?
Wer spielt in jedem Stadion, vor ausverkauftem Haus?
Wer hält den großen Druck der Gegner stets aufs neue aus? 
FC Bayern Stern des Südens, Du
wirst niemals untergehen weil wir in guten wie in
schlechten Zeiten zueinander stehen
FC Bayern, Deutscher Meister, ja
so heißt er, mein Verein
ja so war es und so ist es
und so wird es immer sein !!

Ob Bundesliga, im Pokal oder Champions League
ja gibt es denn was Schöneres als einen 
Bayern-Sieg?
Hier ist Leben, hier ist Liebe,
hier ist Freude und auch Leid.
Bayern München! Deutschland`s Bester!
Bis in alle Ewigkeit!
FC Bayern Stern des Südens, Du
wirst niemals untergehen
weil wir in guten wie in
schlechten Zeiten zueinander stehen
FC Bayern, Deutscher Meister, ja
so heißt er, mein Verein
ja so war es und so ist es
und so wird es immer sein !!*

[/singmodus]















































​


----------



## Maggo (11. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Das musst gerade DU sagen......



ich hab niggs gemacht!


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2007)

kaum betreten die bayern die bühne sind alle anderen ruhig  *lach*


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Dezember 2007)

Sach mal Luchsilein, wie kannst du die Farben unserer geliebten Eintracht mit diesem süddeutschen Provinzverein in Verbindung bringen?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Es macht dir wohl zu schaffen, dass du übermorgen keinen Ausgang kriegst.


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. Dezember 2007)

edit


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Sach mal Luchsilein, wie kannst du die Farben unserer geliebten Eintracht mit diesem süddeutschen Provinzverein in Verbindung bringen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab ja gar nix mehr mit fußball zu tun, aber euer gesinge hat mich in meiner vergangenheit wühlen lassen..


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Dezember 2007)

Hehehe. Rocky, was meinst du, wollen wir am Donnerstag während der Tour vor der Paulskirche einen Choral anstimmen. Ich bin ja mal auf unsere Backround Vocals gespannt.

Wahrscheinlich werden wir dann vom Fleck weg für FfddNussL* engagiert. 










*)Freireiter fahren durch die Nacht und singen schöne Lieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (11. Dezember 2007)

@ Bruder Joern,

hej Meister, wie siehst denn aus mit einem fred fuer die Spessartwoelfe?

Fuehle mich im Moment heimatlos da nur bedingt FREIREITER  - muss erst mal die Technics wieder lernen

Bis zum Buchberg Ausritt...
der Kombi


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. Dezember 2007)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> @ Bruder Joern,
> 
> hej Meister, wie siehst denn aus mit einem fred fuer die Spessartwoelfe?
> 
> ...



Warte mal die Woche ab!
Wir sehen uns ja am Samstag.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Dezember 2007)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> @ Bruder Joern,
> 
> hej Meister, wie siehst denn aus mit einem fred fuer die Spessartwoelfe?
> 
> ...



Gemach, gemach. Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat.
An einem neuen Nest wird bereits gebaut.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Dezember 2007)

ei servus!

warum fahrt ihr genau an dem WE auf die Türmchen wo ich bei Oma sitze 
vorm Atzelbergturm hab ich schon ein paar mal gestanden, mich aber nie getraut  ich glaub da brauchts den Nils als Motivationshilfe


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Dezember 2007)

hab grad stefan von dem "PLAN" erzählt und er meinste o-ton -> ihr habt sie nicht alle, er würde bei dem wetter schon ungern zu fuss da runter.

naja schauen wir mal wenn wir oben das foto machen


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hab grad stefan von dem "PLAN" erzählt und er meinste o-ton -> ihr habt sie nicht alle, er würde bei dem wetter schon ungern zu fuss da runter.
> 
> naja schauen wir mal wenn wir oben das foto machen



der stefan ist doch ein beckenrandschwimmer, was willst du von so einem erwarten...*lach*  sag ihm mal einen gruß von mir


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Dezember 2007)

werd ich ihm sagen...warte mal ab wenn du da bist...das wird schon ein ding...wir fangen am besten erstmal nach 3 treppeneinheiten an - da tut der freiflug übers geländer nicht ganz so weh *lachweg*


----------



## mzaskar (11. Dezember 2007)

Der Wahnsinn greift um sich, ich wuste es doch


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> werd ich ihm sagen...warte mal ab wenn du da bist...das wird schon ein ding...wir fangen am besten erstmal nach 3 treppeneinheiten an - da tut der freiflug übers geländer nicht ganz so weh *lachweg*




will am samstag hier schon mal üben...da werd ich sehen was wirklich geht. Oft sind ja theorie und praxis zwei paar schuhe. Ich denk da an den erklärstein *lach*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (11. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> will am samstag hier schon mal üben...da wer ich sehen was wirklich geht. Oft sind ja theorie und praxis zwei paar schuhe. Ich denk da an den erklärstein *lach*



ihr habt schmierige holztreppenstufen mit niedrigem geländer?

der erklärstein ist kult und das war ne tour die ich wirklich cool fand. haben wir da gelacht...auch wenn es bergauf manchmal zu schnell war


----------



## Maggo (11. Dezember 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ihr habt schmierige holztreppenstufen mit niedrigem geländer?
> 
> der erklärstein ist kult und das war ne tour die ich wirklich cool fand. haben wir da gelacht...auch wenn es bergauf manchmal zu schnell war


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ihr habt schmierige holztreppenstufen mit niedrigem geländer?
> 
> der erklärstein ist kult und das war ne tour die ich wirklich cool fand. haben wir da gelacht...auch wenn es bergauf manchmal zu schnell war



wir lachen jedesmal wenn wir unterwegs sind, das weißt du....nachts in frankfurt genauso wie sonst im taunus....


----------



## wissefux (11. Dezember 2007)




----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


>



immer diese pessimistisch eingestellten Miesmacher


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> immer diese pessimistisch eingestellten Miesmacher



ein wahres wort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Dezember 2007)

Um was geht's? 

Leutz, das frühe Dunkelwerden geht mir gewaltig auf die Nerven. Soll das wirklich noch 3 1/2 Monate so weitergehen?  

Ich will endlich wieder im Hellen (!), bei Sonnenschein (!!) und 2x Grad (!!!) auf trockenen Trails (!!!!)  eine Staubwolke (!!!!!) hinter mir herziehend zu Tale (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) cruisen.


----------



## mzaskar (12. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Um was geht's?
> 
> Leutz, das frühe Dunkelwerden geht mir gewaltig auf die Nerven. Soll das wirklich noch 3 1/2 Monate so weitergehen?
> 
> Ich will endlich wieder im Hellen (!), bei Sonnenschein (!!) und 2x Grad (!!!) auf trockenen Trails (!!!!)  eine Staubwolke (!!!!!) hinter mir herziehend zu Tale (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) cruisen.



Träum weiter, das gbt es ja selbst imSommer im Taunus nicht


----------



## grecco86 (12. Dezember 2007)

hi an alle,

wollte mich eben fuers LMB eintragen...geht aber nicht!
Also melde ich mich hierrueber  Bin auch am Start am Donnerstag!
Bringe eventuell den ein oder anderen Kollegen noch mit!


Gute Nacht,
hab jetzt Feierabend!

tsuuuu!

_grecco_


----------



## wissefux (12. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


>



ich hoffe mal, ihr habt alle ne gute lv für eure lieben und ne gute bu, falls ihr da doch lebend raus kommt


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich hoffe mal, ihr habt alle ne gute lv für eure lieben und ne gute bu, falls ihr da doch lebend raus kommt



Fux du weißt doch, alles im leben ist relativ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2007)

Moin Headbanger als im Grünen?


----------



## wissefux (12. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Fux du weißt doch, alles im leben ist relativ...



relativ im vergleich zu was    

wie auch immer es am samstag ausgeht, hauptsache es gibt nachher ordentliche fotos


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> relativ im vergleich zu was
> 
> wie auch immer es am samstag ausgeht, hauptsache es gibt nachher ordentliche fotos



Immer diese schaulustigen....


----------



## _jazzman_ (12. Dezember 2007)

Freireiter....  Freiflieger...?  Ist doch sowas ähnliches...

Ist doch auch ne nette Kombination. Mitm Bike den Turm rauf, Treppe runter, in der Mitte Abflug durchs Geländer, Paraschirm öffnen und zu Tal schweben... Und immer schön beide Hände am Lenker. 

Ggf. kann man ja nach der Landung den Schirm abwerfen und die Trails zu Tale cruisen.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> relativ im vergleich zu was
> 
> wie auch immer es am samstag ausgeht, hauptsache es gibt nachher ordentliche fotos



wird nicht so einfach sein mit dem fotografieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (12. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wird nicht so einfach sein mit dem fotografieren



doch doch doch...ich kann ja knipsen wenn du die treppe runterfällst


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Dezember 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Freireiter....  Freiflieger...?  Ist doch sowas ähnliches...
> 
> Ist doch auch ne nette Kombination. Mitm Bike den Turm rauf, Treppe runter, in der Mitte Abflug durchs Geländer, Paraschirm öffnen und zu Tal schweben... Und immer schön beide Hände am Lenker.
> 
> Ggf. kann man ja nach der Landung den Schirm abwerfen und die Trails zu Tale cruisen.



guter plan - dann muss ich mir wohl erstmal nen schirm kaufen, aber einer der extrem schnell aufgeht und sich auf kleinstem raum entfalten kann


----------



## _jazzman_ (12. Dezember 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> dann muss ich mir wohl erstmal nen schirm kaufen, aber einer der extrem schnell aufgeht und sich auf kleinstem raum entfalten kann



Geht doch bei nem Airbag auch... 
Also Gleitschirm und Airbagzündung in nen Camelbag reinbasteln und los gehts... Dann kannste beim Freiflug sogar noch an der Trinkblase nuckeln.


----------



## Maggo (12. Dezember 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> guter plan - dann muss ich mir wohl erstmal nen schirm kaufen, aber einer der extrem schnell aufgeht und sich auf kleinstem raum entfalten kann



bleib einfach auf deinem rad sitzen, die felgen verkraften das sicherlich.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wie auch immer es am samstag ausgeht, hauptsache es gibt nachher ordentliche fotos



Genau, Hauptsache man hat so tolle Freunde, die bis zum Ende fotografieren/filmen...


----------



## wissefux (12. Dezember 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Mitm Bike den Turm rauf, Treppe runter, in der Mitte Abflug durchs Geländer, Paraschirm öffnen und zu Tal schweben... Und immer schön beide Hände am Lenker.
> 
> Ggf. kann man ja nach der Landung den Schirm abwerfen und die Trails zu Tale cruisen.





_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Geht doch bei nem Airbag auch...
> Also Gleitschirm und Airbagzündung in nen Camelbag reinbasteln und los gehts... Dann kannste beim Freiflug sogar noch an der Trinkblase nuckeln.




also das würde ich mir dann doch lieber als video angucken   

was freu ich mich schon auf die samstagabend berichterstattung


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bleib einfach auf deinem rad sitzen, die felgen verkraften das sicherlich.



sicher, wie ein stein der den berg runtrollt



wahltho schrieb:


> Genau, Hauptsache man hat so tolle Freunde, die bis zum Ende fotografieren/filmen...



ja das ist wichtig, stell dir vor der hört auf mim fotos machen, alles für die katz




wissefux schrieb:


> also das würde ich mir dann doch lieber als video angucken
> 
> was freu ich mich schon auf die samstagabend berichterstattung



Samstag abend ist weihnachtsfeier, alle beteiligten sind beteiligt *lach*


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bleib einfach auf deinem rad sitzen, die felgen verkraften das sicherlich.



würd ich ja gern - nur ist die brüstung oder wie man das auch sonst bezeichnen würde nicht wirklich mit meiner länge kompatibel - auf dem bike knallst du nur gegen das holz mit vorderrad -> stopper -> highsider -> freiflug  

ich werde aber auf jedenfall mit uwe da mal hocheiern...schauen kostet ja nix und die bilder gibts auch


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> sicher, wie ein stein der den berg runtrollt



steinlavinen haben auch was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Dezember 2007)

Müssen wir den Srett umbenemmen? Freireiter und Hucker? 

Nein, ich glaube nicht. Der erste Drop durch's Geländer mag noch nicht die nötige Eleganz aufweisen. Aber das kommt. Und wenn dann erst mal in Reihe die shit-where's-my-seat-forget-the-grab-No-Hand-Landings gesprungen werden, dann ist die stets präsente Stylepolizei auch zufriedengestellt.


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Müssen wir den Srett umbenemmen? Freireiter und Hucker?
> 
> Nein, ich glaube nicht. Der erste Drop durch's Geländer mag noch nicht die nötige Eleganz aufweisen. Aber das kommt. Und wenn dann erst mal in Reihe die shit-where's-my-seat-forget-the-grab-No-Hand-Landings gesprungen werden, dann ist die stets präsente Stylepolizei auch zufriedengestellt.



Schade das ich kein Bild von deiner shit-where-is-my-bike-running-with-no-hand-on-handelbar Aktion habe die würde hier gut passen!


----------



## Kulminator (12. Dezember 2007)

Ein  OFC -Fan kommt in eine Kneipe.
Er legt seinen Fan-Schal auf die Theke und bestellt ein Bier.

Erst dann schaut er sich um und stellt entsetzt fest, dass er in einer
" Eintracht "-Kneipe gelandet ist.
Ruckartig reißt er seinen Schal an sich und will aus der Kneipe flüchten.
Doch der Wirt packt ihn am Kragen und sagt: "Moment Freundchen, jetzt wird
erst mal gewürfelt!"
"Ok, wie geht das Spiel?", fragt der Offenbacher.
"Bei 1, 2, 3, 4 oder 5 kriegst du eins auf die Fresse", so der Wirt.
"Und was ist bei 6?", fragt  der Offenbacher . 




"Dann darfst du noch mal würfeln!"


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Dezember 2007)

also ich kann ganz gut -> no foot no hand to ground <- recht gut


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. Dezember 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Ein  OFC -Fan kommt in eine Kneipe.
> Er legt seinen Fan-Schal auf die Theke und bestellt ein Bier.
> 
> Erst dann schaut er sich um und stellt entsetzt fest, dass er in einer
> ...



Den hast du aber schön verdreht, das Original ist andersrum!!!!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Schade das ich kein Bild von deiner shit-where-is-my-bike-running-with-no-hand-on-handelbar Aktion habe die würde hier gut passen!



Mit der Nummer wäre ich eine der Attraktionen im neuen Tigerpalast-Programm.

Wobei, deine ups-there's-no-bottom-under-my-feet-so-I-have-to-jump-down-the-wall gibt auch eine 9,8.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (12. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Den hast du aber schön verdreht, das Original ist andersrum!!!!



meinst du?


----------



## Kulminator (12. Dezember 2007)

so still hier? War der Mod wieder aktiv?


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Dezember 2007)

hat einer im canyon forum gepostet - das macht wieder bock aufs biken

http://biking-hiking.at/images/stories/BikingHiking07.avi

Org. hier -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4295524&postcount=7923


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. Dezember 2007)

@[email protected] wann können wir dich mal wieder in unserer Mitte haben?
Ich würde dir gerne mal wieder was erklären....


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> @[email protected] wann können wir dich mal wieder in unserer Mitte haben?
> Ich würde dir gerne mal wieder was erklären....



ach toll wäre das schon...aber mit fehlt extremst die motivation - wobei erklären natürlich weltklasse ist. wird schon wieder werden, wenn nicht dieses jahr, dann auf jedenfall nächstes


----------



## Maggo (12. Dezember 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> würd ich ja gern - nur ist die brüstung oder wie man das auch sonst bezeichnen würde nicht wirklich mit meiner länge kompatibel - auf dem bike knallst du nur gegen das holz mit vorderrad -> stopper -> highsider -> freiflug
> 
> ich werde aber auf jedenfall mit uwe da mal hocheiern...schauen kostet ja nix und die bilder gibts auch



und du gehst weshalb auch immer davon aus am geländer hängen zu bleiben


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Dezember 2007)

Der Lugxx darf morgen nicht mit, der HKN kann sich nicht aufraffen.

@Rocky - wir sollten die beiden mit einem SMS-Liveticker versorgen. Dann entgeht ihnen nichts.


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> und du gehst weshalb auch immer davon aus am geländer hängen zu bleiben



das kann ich dir sagen. die treppen sind recht steil, nass und aus holz. dazu kommt das die gerade flache (zwischen den einzelnen treppen) recht eng ist. aber wie gesagt - ich fahr mit uwe da hoch und dann schauen wir mal.


----------



## Maggo (12. Dezember 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das kann ich dir sagen. die treppen sind recht steil, nass und aus holz. dazu kommt das die gerade flache (zwischen den einzelnen treppen) recht eng ist. aber wie gesagt - ich fahr mit uwe da hoch und dann schauen wir mal.



ich gehe wie gesagt davon aus dass das geländer deiner wucht eh nicht standhält, du auf dem rad sitzen bleibst während es in tausend teile zersplittert und du unten angekommen locker im bequemen sattel sitzt.........


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich gehe wie gesagt davon aus dass das geländer deiner wucht eh nicht standhält, du auf dem rad sitzen bleibst während es in tausend teile zersplittert und du unten angekommen locker im bequemen sattel sitzt.........



*rofl* der war gut...ich denk an dich wenn ich die treppen hochsteige...vielleicht sollte ich kurz noch auf 200mm upgraden und mich in bender umbenennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (12. Dezember 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *rofl* der war gut...ich denk an dich wenn ich die treppen hochsteige...vielleicht sollte ich kurz noch auf 200mm upgraden und mich in bender umbenennen



200mm felgenbreite???


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 200mm felgenbreite???



dann kann ich wenigstens nicht mehr seitlich umfallen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Dezember 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich denk an dich wenn ich die treppen hochsteige




Wie hoch ist der Turm? Brauchst du einen Sherpa, wird es ohne Sauerstoff gehen?

Vielleicht wäre es ratsam, auf halber Höhe ein Basislager aufzuschlagen, ehe der Aufstieg in die Todeszone beginnt.


----------



## mzaskar (12. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist der Turm? Brauchst du einen Sherpa, wird es ohne Sauerstoff gehen?
> 
> Vielleicht wäre es ratsam, auf halber Höhe ein Basislager aufzuschlagen, ehe der Aufstieg in die Todeszone beginnt.


 
Du meinst wohl eher den Abstieg


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Dezember 2007)

das ihr alle so nen Zirkus um das bisschen Turmtreppen macht


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Dezember 2007)

Nee, für den Abstieg braucht's auf halber Strecke eine Landemöglichkeit für die Bergwacht.


----------



## mzaskar (12. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Nee, für den Abstieg braucht's auf halber Strecke eine Landemöglichkeit für die Bergwacht.


 
Ahh verstehe ...... hmmmm 

Ich sah da mal ein Video von einer Treppen am Feldbergturm da gab es zum Schluss ein schönes "POCK" wie sich das dann wohl bei der Tour anhört


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Dezember 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> das ihr alle so nen Zirkus um das bisschen Turmtreppen macht



Das Ding einfach runtercruisen kann jeder. [smokin]

Aber jede Stufe, jeden Absatz, die Beschaffenheit des Untergrunds, die Witterungseinflüsse und der Zustand des eigenen Materials genau zu analysieren, das macht den Unterschied aus.

Und jetzt stell dir noch vor, die Turmspitze ist sturmumtost, Nebelschwaden ziehen vorbei, das fahle Herbstlicht verbreitet eine düstere Stimmung, ...... 

Dieser epische Moment wird wohl ein einmaliges Erlebnis bleiben und auch nach Jahren noch für Gänsehaut sorgen, wenn du deinen Enkeln am Kaminfeuer davon berichtest.


----------



## mzaskar (12. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Das Ding einfach runtercruisen kann jeder. [smokin]
> 
> Aber jede Stufe, jeden Absatz, die Beschaffenheit des Untergrunds, die Witterungseinflüsse und der Zustand des eigenen Materials genau zu analysieren, das macht den Unterschied aus.
> 
> ...


 http://images.google.ch/imgres?imgu...=G%C3%A4nsehaut&svnum=10&um=1&hl=de&sa=N&um=1


Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> wenn du deinen Enkeln am Kaminfeuer davon berichtest.


 
Nur um das mal zu untermalen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (12. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> ...die Turmspitze ist sturmumtost, Nebelschwaden ziehen vorbei, das fahle Herbstlicht verbreitet eine düstere Stimmung, ......
> 
> Dieser epische Moment wird wohl ein einmaliges Erlebnis bleiben und auch nach Jahren noch für Gänsehaut sorgen, wenn du deinen Enkeln am Kaminfeuer davon berichtest.









Grüßt mir Saruman den alten Sack, wenn ihr mit euren 200mm Felgen an ihm vorbei bügelt...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Dezember 2007)

Ach was, dafür brauchts nicht viel Federweg, das regeln wir allein mit dem Reifendruck.


----------



## grecco86 (12. Dezember 2007)

hi leute alles klar?

da ich morgen bis 17:30 an der FH bin, komm ich wahrscheinlich mit ein wenig Verspaetung...wuerde so spaetestens gegen 19:00 uhr in der city sein...
koennte man eventuell handy-nummern austauschen, so dass man auch spaeter noch den anschluss zu gruppe findet???


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Dezember 2007)

grecco86 schrieb:


> hi leute alles klar?
> 
> da ich morgen bis 17:30 an der FH bin, komm ich wahrscheinlich mit ein wenig Verspaetung...wuerde so spaetestens gegen 19:00 uhr in der city sein...
> koennte man eventuell handy-nummern austauschen, so dass man auch spaeter noch den anschluss zu gruppe findet???



von der FH bis zum eisernen steg brauchst doch keine stunde


----------



## grecco86 (12. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> von der FH bis zum eisernen steg brauchst doch keine stunde



wer sagt, dass ich mit dem bike zur FH fahre! 
mit laptop, buechern und nicht-sportlicher kleidung etc., macht es nicht soooooo viel spass zu biken  oder?


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Dezember 2007)

grecco86 schrieb:


> wer sagt, dass ich mit dem bike zur FH fahre!
> mit laptop, buechern und nicht-sportlicher kleidung etc., macht es nicht soooooo viel spass zu biken  oder?



da hast wohl recht,
wenn so gefahren wird wie immer, gehts erst in richtung der fußgängerbrücker weiter flußabwärts...wenn du von da kommst solltest sie auch um 1900 noch treffen, ich kann leider nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grecco86 (12. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da hast wohl recht,
> wenn so gefahren wird wie immer, gehts erst in richtung der fußgängerbrücker weiter flußabwärts...wenn du von da kommst solltest sie auch um 1900 noch treffen, ich kann leider nicht



ja wenn sich keiner von den leuten hier bereit erklaert mir ne handy nummer zu geben, werde ich um ehrlich gesagt auch nicht nach ihnen suchen 
hab da nicht so viel lust drauf....da gehe ich doch lieber biken anstatt zu suchen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Dezember 2007)

Morsche,

hier ist heute ja gar nichts los? Seid ihr evtl. am Turm?


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Morsche,
> 
> hier ist heute ja gar nichts los? Seid ihr evtl. am Turm?



der anfangshype hat sich gelegt, es gibt aber auch gerade soviel andere interessante freds wo so richtig die post abgeht....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Dezember 2007)

Papperlapapp. Hier spielt die Musik. Noch gut viereinhalb Stündchen, dann rocken wir die City. 

Lt. LMB sind wir zu fünft, vielleicht findet sich noch der ein oder andere Kurzentschlossene. Müssen wir bei der TN-Zahl eigentlich 'ne Demo anmelden?

Vielleicht kann aber auch die Feuerwehr mit mobilen Flutlichtanlagen das Mainufer ausleuchten.


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Dezember 2007)

Wenn es zu dunkel wird können wir ja die "Pklastikfackel" anzünden....


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wenn es zu dunkel wird können wir ja die "Pklastikfackel" anzünden....



Da will ich aber ein foto von haben...


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Dezember 2007)

Fotos gibt es nicht nur Live sieht so etwas gut aus!
Du wirst ganz schön was verpassen.........


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Dezember 2007)

Nee, das ist überflüssig. Frag mal den Lugxx und den HKN.

Seit der Rinne wissen wir, dass Plastik bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten schmilzt. Deswegen gehe immer mal wieder zu Fuß den Hang ab.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> der anfangshype hat sich gelegt, es gibt aber auch gerade soviel andere interessante freds wo so richtig die post abgeht....



 Wo denn?


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wo denn?



du mußt nach osten schauen in richtung spessart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (13. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> du mußt nach osten schauen in richtung spessart



neidisch ?


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Dezember 2007)

Hey [email protected]@
ich war gerade mal bei meinem Bike das ist schon ganz aufgeregt.....


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Dezember 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> neidisch ?


wie sau, *lach*




rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hey [email protected]@
> ich war gerade mal bei meinem Bike das ist schon ganz aufgeregt.....


wollt ihr nicht meins mitnehmen, das würd sich freuen...grrrrrrrrrrr 


liveticker nicht vergessen


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wie sau, *lach*
> 
> 
> 
> wollt ihr nicht meins mitnehmen, das würd sich freuen...grrrrrrrrrrr



Das hast nur du unter Kontrolle!


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Dezember 2007)

ist ja auch ein wildfang...


vergess mir den samstag nicht...das ist mein strohhalm


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Dezember 2007)

Wann möchtest du los?
Wollte auch noch mit auf den Weihnachtsmarkt nach AB!
Scheiß Terminzwang.....


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wann möchtest du los?
> Wollte auch noch mit auf den Weihnachtsmarkt nach AB!
> Scheiß Terminzwang.....



allerspätestens 10:00 am turm, nils will auch mit, vielleicht auch noch früher. ich werd heut nochmal mit ihm reden

ich weiß aber nicht wann er aufgeschlossen wird. die ganze aktion sollte auch in eins bis max. zwei stunden vorbei sein...wir wollen ja auch nicht am samstag wegen groben unfugs an der weihnachtsfeier der polizei teilnehmen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Dezember 2007)

Vielleicht singt euch der Frankfurter Polizeichor ja besinnliche Lieder. 

Lugxx, ich seh gerade aus meinem Bürofenster direkt auf den Main. Da gibt's am Ufer zahlreiche Treppen, die rufen alle: "Fahr mich." 

Es sind keine 3 Stunden mehr.


Btw. - es bleibt bei nächstem Freitag?


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Btw. - es bleibt bei nächstem Freitag?



Was issn da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (13. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was issn da?



frag nicht so doof, da ist der 21. wir wollen mit dem schweizer kollegen biken und anschließend wein und käse vernichten


----------



## mzaskar (13. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> allerspätestens 10:00 am turm, nils will auch mit, vielleicht auch noch früher. ich werd heut nochmal mit ihm reden
> 
> ich weiß aber nicht wann er aufgeschlossen wird. die ganze aktion sollte auch in eins bis max. zwei stunden vorbei sein...wir wollen ja auch nicht am samstag wegen groben unfugs an der weihnachtsfeier der polizei teilnehmen


 
Das wird bestimmt lustig wenn ihr auf der Bühne präsentiert werdet 



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Vielleicht singt euch der Frankfurter Polizeichor ja besinnliche Lieder.


 
Ihr könnt singen ....... Dann macht doch einen Chor auf "The singing stair raiders"


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> frag nicht so doof, da ist der 21. wir wollen mit dem schweizer kollegen biken und anschließend wein und käse vernichten


Stimmt da war mal was mit Käse und Wein!
Aber bei dem tohuwabohu hier kann man doch auch mal was vergessen.
Wir sind ja auch nicht mehr die jüngsten.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wir sind ja auch nicht mehr die jüngsten.


 
Dann halt "The *OLD* singing stair riders" 

Auch bekannt unter *The OSSR's* Cool


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dann halt "The *OLD* singing stair riders"



Komm du nur her............


----------



## grecco86 (13. Dezember 2007)

salut 

also ich werde doch heute puenktlich sein! 
Werde mit dem niggo86 (siehe LMB) eintreffen...eventuell mit noch jmd. anderen...

bis spaeter dann 
wird bestimmt lustig werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Dezember 2007)

grecco86 schrieb:


> salut
> 
> also ich werde doch heute puenktlich sein!
> Werde mit dem niggo86 (siehe LMB) eintreffen...eventuell mit noch jmd. anderen...
> ...



Aber denkt daran wir sind alte Knöbbe!


----------



## grecco86 (13. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Aber denkt daran wir sind alte Knöbbe!



ja gut...so alt koennt ihr ja doch nicht sein...ihr fahrt ja alle noch fahrrad 
naja außerdem ist das ausgeglichen...meine kondition ist eh nicht die beste


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Aber denkt daran wir sind alte Knöbbe!



Du. 

Verallgemeinere nicht immer alles.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Du.
> 
> Verallgemeinere nicht immer alles.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Dezember 2007)

grecco86 schrieb:


> ja gut...so alt koennt ihr ja doch nicht sein...ihr fahrt ja alle noch fahrrad
> naja außerdem ist das ausgeglichen...meine kondition ist eh nicht die beste



Das mit der Kondition sollte nicht das Problem sein. Am Eisernen Steg gibt's einen Aufzug. Da kannst du dann shuttlen.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Komm du nur her............


 

Besser:

Auch bekannt unter *The OSSR's* Cool


Damit könnt ihr alle Groupies nördlich des Weisswurstäquators locken


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Dezember 2007)

Ist das der verschämte Wunsch nach Backstagekarten?


----------



## Kulminator (13. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wollte auch noch mit auf den Weihnachtsmarkt nach AB!
> .....



dazu musst du dich aber noch hier eintragen...


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Dezember 2007)

*Eine Stunde dreizehn minuten in NI
Eine Stunde dreiundvierzig minuten am Eisernen Steg*​


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Dezember 2007)

98 Minuten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Dezember 2007)

Hoffentlich ist genug Strom auf deinem Handyakku damit du die SMS'en alle bekommen kannst!

// Rocky


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich mache mich auf den Weg!!!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Dezember 2007)

Gib Gas, der letzte zahlt den Glühwein.


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Gib Gas, der letzte zahlt den Glühwein.



Nur mal so fürs Protokoll!
Ich habe den Glühwein nicht bezahlt.....


----------



## ratte (13. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich habe den Glühwein nicht bezahlt.....


 
Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht heute. 
Nächste Woche ist fest vorgemerkt.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Nur mal so fürs Protokoll!
> Ich habe den Glühwein nicht bezahlt.....



Jajaja, is ja gut.

Die kürzeste Anfahrt und trotzdem als Letzter am Treffpunkt. Tja, da musste ich eben durch. Aber euch gebe ich gern einen aus.

Ich habe übrigens eine Gemeinsamkeit zwischen Hopi und Rocky festgestellt. Es ist völlig egal was man bei ihnen zu Trinken bestellt, es kommt eh was anderes.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Dezember 2007)

Ach ja, noch was. Gegen den Anstieg vom Römer rauf zur Berger Straße ist das Rabbijoch flach wie der Mainradweg.  Statt gemütlich mit der U-Bahn zu fahren quäle ich mich da in einem Anflug grenzenloser Selbstüberschätzung hoch. Als ob ich jemals eine Bergziege würde.


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> allerspätestens 10:00 am turm, nils will auch mit, vielleicht auch noch früher. ich werd heut nochmal mit ihm reden
> 
> ich weiß aber nicht wann er aufgeschlossen wird. die ganze aktion sollte auch in eins bis max. zwei stunden vorbei sein...wir wollen ja auch nicht am samstag wegen groben unfugs an der weihnachtsfeier der polizei teilnehmen



was geht denn am samstag? bitte per PN


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaube der [email protected]@ hat keine Lust!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (13. Dezember 2007)

ja und erzählt wie wars?


von wg. live ticker


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ja und erzählt wie wars?
> 
> 
> von wg. live ticker



Bei den vielen Treppen brauchte ich beide Hände am Lenker!
Was soll ich sagen war super, nur die Rolltreppe haben wir ausgelassen zuviel los gewesen!


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Bei den vielen Treppen brauchte ich beide Hände am Lenker!
> Was soll ich sagen war super, nur die Rolltreppe haben wir ausgelassen zuviel los gewesen!



Hats allen spaß gemacht?


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich denke schon.
Die zwei Jungs mussten früher weg, dann haben wir den Hopi noch aufgelesen!
Der hat uns sehr eindrucksvoll gezeigt wie man mit einem Dirtbike Treppen hoch fährt. 
Er feilt aber noch etwas an der technik damit er danach nicht flicken muss.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Dezember 2007)

Schön war's. Super Tour und lauter nette Leute. 

Ok, ok., der Scherz war geklaut. 

Ich hatte mein Abenteuer gleich am Anfang zu bestehen. Anfahrt über den Eisernen Steg, unten stehen schon die anderen. Ich cruise geschmeidig die Treppe runter, da bleibt so eine verwirrte Mamasita direkt vor mir auf der Treppe stehen. Katzengleich wie Hans Rey in seinen besten Tagen umfahre ich das schier unüberwindliche Hindernis und bin dennoch zu spät. Der leichtsinnig ausgerufen Glühwein auf den als letzter Eintreffenden geht natürlich auf mich. Shit happens.

Wir fahren dann erst mal Richtung Holbeinsteg, unsere beiden Youngster brav im Schlepptau. Dort angekommen, geht's die erste Treppe runter, die Rampe wieder rauf, die Treppe wieder runter, die Rampe rauf, die Treppe wieder runter, die Rampe rauf, die Treppe wieder runter, die Rampe rauf, die Treppe wieder runter, die Rampe rauf, die Treppe wieder runter, die Rampe rauf, die Treppe wieder runter, HALT - STOPP - GANZ RUHIG BRAUNER. So oft war's dann doch nicht. 

Irgendwann über'n Steg auf die andere Seite, dort zum Mäuerchen. Auf dem Weg zur Schirn ändern wir spontan die Route und fahren erst mal zum Living und dann weiter durch den Park zur Alten Oper. 

Meine sehr verehrten Damen und Herren, bitte haben Sie Verständnis, wir unterbrechen unser Programm für ein paar Verbraucherhinweise.

Puuh, kann mal jemand weitermachen. Ich muß jetzt erst mal was trinken.


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Dezember 2007)

hört sich gut an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (13. Dezember 2007)

und ich hab gefehlt...naja wie immer halt. dafür war das schnitzel lecker


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Dezember 2007)

So, weiter geht's.

nach endloser Fahrt kommen wir an der Friedensbrücke an und inspizieren da erst mal die Location. Nett, aber easy going. Langsam regte sich der Durst, also Aufbruch zum Weihnachtsmarkt.

Dort erst mal ein Schöppchen aus einem echt sehenswerten Weihnachtsbembel. Becherpfand schier unbezahlbar. Zum Glück gewährt mir für mein charmantes Lächeln die Bank von England jeden Kredit.

Irgendwas war noch, richtig, die Schirn, da wollten wir ja auch noch hin. Wären wir auch, wenn der Dirtbikefahrer keinen Platten gehabt hätte. Selbstlos wie wir sind, hat Ratte Flickzeug und Pumpe zur Verfügung gestellt, in der Zwischenzeit haben Rocky und ich erst mal ein Fischbrötchen gegessen. 

Sehr verehrte Damen und Herren, wir unterbrechen an dieser Stelle erneut unser Programm für ein paar Verbraucherhinweise und sind in wenigen Minuten wieder für Sie da.


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Dezember 2007)

Bla bla bla............. 
Mach es nicht so spannend!


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Dezember 2007)

klasse 


weiter...los...mach schon


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Dezember 2007)

Beachten Sie auch unser Spielfilmhighlight am kommenden Samstag - In einer Eigenproduktion sehen Sie Wölfe & Friends beim EOS-Meeting am Buchberg.

Was bisher geschah - Treppen, Überbrückungsetappen, Glühwein und ein flickender Hopi.

Nachdem es dem wackeren Biker endlich gelungen ist, das marode Material wieder funktionfähig zu bekommen, setzt die Gruppe die Exkursion durch die nächtliche Stadt fort.

Am Übergang zwischen Römer und Paulskirche kommt erstmalig die Klingel am Rad eines der Protagonisten zum Einsatz. Der die Fußgängermassen koordinierende Staatsbeamte hält sofort alle Fußgänger an, damit die Bikegruppe ungebremst passieren kann. Warum er das tat, ist ihm bis heute schleierhaft. Es hat wohl noch nie jemand einen Polizisten im Dienst aus dem Weg geklingelt.

ist schon wieder Zeit für eine Werbeunterbrechung?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Bla bla bla.............
> Mach es nicht so spannend!



Wir sind hier nun mal nicht im Pay TV.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Dezember 2007)

ja aber so arm ist der sender auch nicht...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Dezember 2007)

Die Schirn - Zentrum des Frankfurter Kunstgeschehens.

Ein wahrer Künstler, der dort die Treppen baute. Ein Traum in Beton, eine Zierde moderner Ingenieurkunst. Wie geschaffen für wie entfesseld die Absätze herunterfegende Artisten auf zwei Rädern.

Erlauben Sie uns eine letzte Werbepause, bevor wir zum spannenden Finale kommen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Dezember 2007)

Die Pause ist ganz schön lange!


----------



## mzaskar (14. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Die Schirn - Zentrum des Frankfurter Kunstgeschehens.
> 
> Ein wahrer Künstler, der dort die Treppen baute. Ein Traum in Beton, eine Zierde moderner Ingenieurkunst. Wie geschaffen für wie entfesseld die Absätze herunterfegende Artisten auf zwei Rädern.
> 
> Erlauben Sie uns eine letzte Werbepause, bevor wir zum spannenden Finale kommen.



Wo ist das Finale

mist im Dunkeln Tippen .... 

gehe mal zurück zum roten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Dezember 2007)

Der ist eingeschlafen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich denke ich werde ihn mal anrufen!


----------



## mzaskar (14. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Der ist eingeschlafen.



vom Stuhl gefallen


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Dezember 2007)

Ne besoffen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Dezember 2007)

Die kurzen Treppenabsätze luden förmlich zum Springen ein. Aber auch die nach Süden ausgerichtet Folge aneinandergereiter Stufen, nach kurzen Auslauf an einer mässig von automobilen Fortbewegungsmitteln frequentierten Gasse sollte nicht unerwähnt bleiben. Auch diesem formvollendet gestaltenen Mittel zur Überwindung des Höhenunterschiedes widmeten wir unsere Aufmerksamkeit. 

Nach einigen Momenten der Entspannung galt es nun, den Abend auch in spiritueller Hinsicht ausklingen zu lassen. Eine kurze Runde führte uns wieder zu den gastronomischen Angeboten des Weihnachtsmarktes zurück. Hier, an diesem Ort der Ruhe und der Einkehr gelang es uns, die aufreibenden Momente der letzten Stunde Revue passieren zu lassen. Der andächtige Gedankenaustausch gesinnungsverwandter Seelen hatte zur Folge, dass jeder, ergriffen von den emotionalen Eindrücken, für sich den Zeitpunkt der individuellen Rückkehr zu definieren.


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Dezember 2007)

Du hast den netten Sicherheitsmann der DBank vergessen der sich dir todesmutig in den Weg stellte.


----------



## Hopi (14. Dezember 2007)

und die PopoClub Nummer


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe auch noch was anderes ausgelassen. Das zu schreiben verbot der Ehrenkodex.


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Dezember 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> und die PopoClub Nummer



Das war ein astreiner Wheele nur das Ende könnte man noch etwas verbessern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (14. Dezember 2007)

ich bin neidisch....


----------



## mzaskar (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich hasse euch


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Dezember 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> und die PopoClub Nummer


Fällt unter Ehrenkodex.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich hasse euch



Prost


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich bin neidisch....





mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich hasse euch



So Bruder wir können aufhören die Beiden sind sonst Suizid gefährdet.


----------



## Hopi (14. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Das war ein astreiner Wheele nur das Ende könnte man noch etwas verbessern!



Das war eher der Versuch eines flatland backflips


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> So Bruder wir können aufhören die Beiden sind sonst Suizid gefährdet.



Pah

Paaahhhh

255


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Die stand in Kapitel 1.
> 
> Mannomann, wenn sich die Rückansicht einer wenig grazilen Dame überlebensgroß vor einem auf der Treppe auftut, ist eine schnelle Entscheidung auf Leben und Tod gefragt.



Ich glaube er meint meinen Wheele wo mich die Ratte noch fast überrollt hätte.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich hasse euch



Mein Schnurzelhase, sei bitte nicht mehr böse.


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Dezember 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Das war eher der Versuch eines flatland backflips


Aber mit beiden Füssen eingeklickt das muss mir erst mal einer nach machen!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meint meinen Wheele wo mich die Ratte noch fast überrollt hätte.



Es hätte nicht viel gefehlt und wir hätten sie künstlich beatmen müssen. Ich hab das Lachen jetzt noch im Ohr.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Aber mit beiden Füssen eingeklickt das muss mir erst mal einer nach machen!



Double feed fixed heisst das. Nicht eingeklickt.

Hast du denn immer noch nichts gelernt?


----------



## mzaskar (14. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Mein Schnurzelhase, sei bitte nicht mehr böse.



gggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Double feed fixed heisst das. Nicht eingeklickt.
> 
> Hast du denn immer noch nichts gelernt?


Neudeutscher scheiß, ich war eingeklickt!!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Dezember 2007)

Wart nur ab, wenn dich die Stylepolizei erwischt. Das wird streng bestraft. Mindestens 10 Minuten xx-fahren, und das jeden Tag - lebenslang.


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Dezember 2007)

XX-fahren ist immer noch besser als GA-fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Dezember 2007)

Der [email protected]@ ist wohl ins Bett?
Was machst du denn morgen?


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Dezember 2007)

gn8  bis morgen...


----------



## mzaskar (14. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> gn8  bis morgen...



s´Nächtle


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> XX-fahren ist immer noch besser als GA-fahren!




Du weisst genau, dass mir eine gewisse Buchstabenkombination nicht über die Lippen oder die Tastatur kommt. 

Noch ein Vergehen und die Stylepolizei wird dich ins Fegefeuer dieser unsäglichen Betätigung verbannen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Dezember 2007)

edit


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Dezember 2007)

Hier wird nichts editiert. [nutzerhinweis47855124578]


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich hau ab!
Bis später.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Dezember 2007)

Gn8


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Dezember 2007)

jo auch von mir gute nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grecco86 (14. Dezember 2007)

salut 

ich melde mich auch mal zu Wort (nachdem ich mir bis eben pitch black angesehn habe - guder film)

Also die session heute, war schon gude!
Hat mir gut gefallen...neue Locations entdeckt  Nette Leute waren auch am Start...kurz und knapp: es hat auf jeden Fall Spass gemacht 

Auch wenn "wir" (also der niko und ich) nicht so mithalten konnten mit den anderen drei Muketiere, war es trotzdem sehr lehrreich! 
..mmmhhh...was man so alles mit einem Fully anstellen kann 

Leider mussten wir beide dann verfrueht abziehen...schade!
Trotzdem freue ich mich auf die naechste session! Vielleicht ist ja dann auch der "dirter" dabei 

Wann waere der naechste Termin??? Wieder Donnerstag? 

greetz,
grecco! and good night...

jetzt wird riddick - chroniken eines krieges geguckt


----------



## wissefux (14. Dezember 2007)

und hier die werbefreie zusammenfassung  



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ach ja, noch was. Gegen den Anstieg vom Römer rauf zur Berger Straße ist das Rabbijoch flach wie der Mainradweg.  Statt gemütlich mit der U-Bahn zu fahren quäle ich mich da in einem Anflug grenzenloser Selbstüberschätzung hoch. Als ob ich jemals eine Bergziege würde.





Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Schön war's. Super Tour und lauter nette Leute.
> 
> Ok, ok., der Scherz war geklaut.
> 
> ...





Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> nach endloser Fahrt kommen wir an der Friedensbrücke an und inspizieren da erst mal die Location. Nett, aber easy going. Langsam regte sich der Durst, also Aufbruch zum Weihnachtsmarkt.
> 
> Dort erst mal ein Schöppchen aus einem echt sehenswerten Weihnachtsbembel. Becherpfand schier unbezahlbar. Zum Glück gewährt mir für mein charmantes Lächeln die Bank von England jeden Kredit.
> 
> Irgendwas war noch, richtig, die Schirn, da wollten wir ja auch noch hin. Wären wir auch, wenn der Dirtbikefahrer keinen Platten gehabt hätte. Selbstlos wie wir sind, hat Ratte Flickzeug und Pumpe zur Verfügung gestellt, in der Zwischenzeit haben Rocky und ich erst mal ein Fischbrötchen gegessen.





Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was bisher geschah - Treppen, Überbrückungsetappen, Glühwein und ein flickender Hopi.
> 
> Nachdem es dem wackeren Biker endlich gelungen ist, das marode Material wieder funktionfähig zu bekommen, setzt die Gruppe die Exkursion durch die nächtliche Stadt fort.
> 
> Am Übergang zwischen Römer und Paulskirche kommt erstmalig die Klingel am Rad eines der Protagonisten zum Einsatz. Der die Fußgängermassen koordinierende Staatsbeamte hält sofort alle Fußgänger an, damit die Bikegruppe ungebremst passieren kann. Warum er das tat, ist ihm bis heute schleierhaft. Es hat wohl noch nie jemand einen Polizisten im Dienst aus dem Weg geklingelt.





Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Die Schirn - Zentrum des Frankfurter Kunstgeschehens.
> 
> Ein wahrer Künstler, der dort die Treppen baute. Ein Traum in Beton, eine Zierde moderner Ingenieurkunst. Wie geschaffen für wie entfesseld die Absätze herunterfegende Artisten auf zwei Rädern.





Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Die kurzen Treppenabsätze luden förmlich zum Springen ein. Aber auch die nach Süden ausgerichtet Folge aneinandergereiter Stufen, nach kurzen Auslauf an einer mässig von automobilen Fortbewegungsmitteln frequentierten Gasse sollte nicht unerwähnt bleiben. Auch diesem formvollendet gestaltenen Mittel zur Überwindung des Höhenunterschiedes widmeten wir unsere Aufmerksamkeit.
> 
> Nach einigen Momenten der Entspannung galt es nun, den Abend auch in spiritueller Hinsicht ausklingen zu lassen. Eine kurze Runde führte uns wieder zu den gastronomischen Angeboten des Weihnachtsmarktes zurück. Hier, an diesem Ort der Ruhe und der Einkehr gelang es uns, die aufreibenden Momente der letzten Stunde Revue passieren zu lassen. Der andächtige Gedankenaustausch gesinnungsverwandter Seelen hatte zur Folge, dass jeder, ergriffen von den emotionalen Eindrücken, für sich den Zeitpunkt der individuellen Rückkehr zu definieren.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Dezember 2007)

Moment, über die Rechte der Zweitverwertung wurde noch nicht verhandelt. 

Morsche ersdemal.


----------



## wissefux (14. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Moment, über die Rechte der Zweitverwertung wurde noch nicht verhandelt.



wozu verhandeln   

läuft doch auf dem gleichen sender


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Dezember 2007)

Arbeitet ihr noch das Geschehen der Nacht auf, oder warum ist's hier so ruhig?


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Dezember 2007)

Du hast uns gestern totgequatscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Dezember 2007)

Sagt mal, habt ihr auch die Gerüchte aus der Nachbarschaft gehört. Da wird gemunkelt, hier könnte es demnächst ggf. Zuwachs geben. 

Ich sag's ja immer, Federweg ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, ausser durch noch mehr Federweg. 

Und bevor der Hopi jetzt einen Einwand bringt: Erklär mir mal, wie ich auf dem Flipper sitzen soll. Da halte ich mir nämlich mit den Knien die Ohren zu.


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Dezember 2007)

mahlzeit!
man trifft sich direkt vor meiner haustür und meinereiner bekommt davon nichts mit!   ich hoffe diese aktion findet eine fortsetzung...

@bruder jörn: was macht dein plasterenner, wieder alles heile?

grüsse vom eisernen steg, d.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Dezember 2007)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> mahlzeit!
> man trifft sich direkt vor meiner haustür und meinereiner bekommt davon nichts mit!   ich hoffe diese aktion findet eine fortsetzung...
> 
> @bruder jörn: was macht dein plasterenner, wieder alles heile?
> ...



sicher gibts ne wiederholung

wahrscheinlich nächste woche..am freitag


----------



## Hopi (14. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Sagt mal, habt ihr auch die Gerüchte aus der Nachbarschaft gehört. Da wird gemunkelt, hier könnte es demnächst ggf. Zuwachs geben.



wer ist schwanger? zu dem andern sage ich nix 

Aber Du sahst schon sehr lustig auf dem Flipper aus


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Dezember 2007)

na bestens!


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Dezember 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> wer ist schwanger?



keiner schwanger...ein ccler mutiert...mal schauen was dabei rauskommt


----------



## Hopi (14. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> keiner schwanger...ein ccler mutiert...mal schauen was dabei rauskommt



wer denn?


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Dezember 2007)

mußt mal im spessartfred schauen...*zwinker*


----------



## Hopi (14. Dezember 2007)

besser spät als nie :d aber wenn das so weiter geht haben die CC Bike eh bald 200mm


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Dezember 2007)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> mahlzeit!
> man trifft sich direkt vor meiner haustür und meinereiner bekommt davon nichts mit!   ich hoffe diese aktion findet eine fortsetzung...
> 
> @bruder jörn: was macht dein plasterenner, wieder alles heile?
> ...



Hi D.

Ja, ich kann Scott nur loben. Neuer Rahmen und ein paar Detailupgrades auf Kulanz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (14. Dezember 2007)

der hopi... aber ja, ein umgekehrter trend ist zu verzeichnen. big bikes werden mit weniger, xc bikes mit mehr federweg gefahren. in relation versteht sich.... damit kann dann jeder überall runter. schreckliche vorstellung... es reicht doch, wenn ich bergauf immer der letzte bin.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Dezember 2007)

Tja, mit uns gings gestern nur bergab.


----------



## Hopi (14. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> der hopi... aber ja, ein umgekehrter trend ist zu verzeichnen. big bikes werden mit weniger, xc bikes mit mehr federweg gefahren. in relation versteht sich.... damit kann dann jeder überall runter. schreckliche vorstellung... es reicht doch, wenn ich bergauf immer der letzte bin.



das meinte ich doch rizzo selbst die Racebikes bekommen heute 100mm   das ist schon  die Hälfte  

Aber kauf dir doch eine Super Monster  dann hast Du eine Ausrede wenn Du hinten bist! Und es sieht gleich Bender OldSchool like aus


----------



## oldrizzo (14. Dezember 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> das meinte ich doch rizzo selbst die Racebikes bekommen heute 100mm   das ist schon  die Hälfte
> 
> Aber kauf dir doch eine Super Monster  dann hast Du eine Ausrede wenn Du hinten bist! Und es sieht gleich Bender OldSchool like aus



in der tat habe ich das vor. wenn es sich 2008 machen lässt, dann kaufe ich mir einen dh'ler für bikepark und co.... das whip ist mir irgendwie zu schade, das arme ding. aber bei 200 mm ist schluss, es frustet mich so schon genug, dass die 160 mm meine mangelnde fahrtechnik ersetzen. aber ich arbeite dran.... no suspension rules!


----------



## Hopi (14. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> .... no suspension rules!


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Dezember 2007)

boah rückenschmerzen sind auch toll *grummel*


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Dezember 2007)

auf der couch liegen rules auch. super bequem, keine schmerzen- auch bei längeren touren...


----------



## Hopi (14. Dezember 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> boah rückenschmerzen sind auch toll *grummel*



jetzt weichel hier mal nicht rum Du Jungspund


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Dezember 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> jetzt weichel hier mal nicht rum Du Jungspund



ein mir unbekanntes verb! herzlich willkommen. 

wo bleiben eigentlich die fotos deines neuen sofas, herr graf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (14. Dezember 2007)

ersten KEIN Sofa  zweitens waren die schon da   und drittens nun sind sie weeeecccchhhhh  

Aber Du wirst es bestimmt mal am Fuxi sehen


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Dezember 2007)

aha.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Dezember 2007)

@rocky: Morgen um 10:00 am turm...


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Dezember 2007)

Mal sehen
Was macht du denn jetzt?


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Mal sehen
> Was macht du denn jetzt?



noch nen halbe stunde kinder beaufsichtigen und dann wollt ich nochmal nach langen...das machen was ich heut mittag versäumt hab...wieso?


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Dezember 2007)

Sitze noch auf der Arbeit und suche noch eine Beschäftigung wenn ich jetzt dann bald Feierabend mache!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (14. Dezember 2007)

heut ist ganz schlecht

ich werd sicher heut nicht in langen fertig, d.h. ich muß am sonntag auch nochmal hin...hab bestimmt min. 8 std zu tun...alles wird am montag gebraucht..


kannst hier aber gerne vorbei kommen...ich wollt aber wie gesagt so um 19:00 nach langen..


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Dezember 2007)

Ok auf ein Hallo schaue ich mal schnell vorbei!
Fahre jetzt los.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Dezember 2007)

ei gude!



rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Aber mit beiden Füssen eingeklickt das muss mir erst mal einer nach machen!



ich habs vor über nem Jahr auf Pfastersteinen gemacht, merke ich heute teilweiße noch 



oldrizzo schrieb:


> no suspension rules!



doch hoffentlich nur hinten, vorne brauch schon was *rummemm*


----------



## Zilli (14. Dezember 2007)

Guude Uwe (und andere Federwegsjünger),


Lucafabian schrieb:


> @rocky: Morgen um 10:00 am turm...


Kann da leider ned, muß ab 9:00 en Baum säsche dun ... wir telonanieren bei Gelegenheit


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Dezember 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Guude Uwe ... wir tel*onanieren* bei Gelegenheit



is das ne Art des TelefonS.x?


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Dezember 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> jetzt weichel hier mal nicht rum Du Jungspund



der war gut - wie war das? ich war am end doch noch nen halbes jahr älter oder so


----------



## Hopi (15. Dezember 2007)

aber nicht als ich


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Dezember 2007)

hmm, weiß nicht - löcher im kopp. aber wenn du älter bist, dann war es nicht viel


----------



## Hopi (15. Dezember 2007)

stimmt  aber älter  



also JUNGSPUND


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Dezember 2007)

ok *freu* ich bin ein jungspund, kommt her ihr jungen hühner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Dezember 2007)

Hey Ralph, dann spielen wir ja in der selben Liga


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Dezember 2007)

puh, meine rückenschmerzen sind echt prima...vorhin ging sitzen, liegen oder krabbeln - laufen/stehen nicht. schmerztabletten sei dank gehts nun wieder besser.

das alter  ich sags ja schon die ganze zeit


----------



## fUEL (15. Dezember 2007)

@ lugxx 

Mxckers Bruder in der xxlerie wie versprochen

xruß Frxnk


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Dezember 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> @ lugga
> 
> Mackers Bruder in der Galerie wie versprochen
> 
> Gruß Frank



schick die kiste....die müssen wir mal zusammen quälen....


----------



## fUEL (15. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> schick die kiste....die müssen wir mal zusammen quälen....


 

Nix gegen XX aber G  und A ist trotzdem manchmal hilfreich, um Zusammenhänge zu verstehen.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Dezember 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Nix gegen XX aber G  und A ist trotzdem manchmal hilfreich, um Zusammenhänge zu verstehen.


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Dezember 2007)

Was gibt es neues vom Turm?


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Dezember 2007)

er sollte aber zu fahren sein...

wir haben dann die tour nachgeholt die wir am donnerstag verpasst haben


hkn dann ist deiner halt der erste oder der atzelbergturm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Dezember 2007)

So im nachhinein hätte ich es dir sagen können!
Habe letztes Jahr mit meinen Kindern auch vor dem Schild gestanden.
Aber nach dem lustigen Abend und dem Käse mit der grünen Masse habe ich nicht daran gedacht.
Wo wart ihr in der City?

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> So im nachhinein hätte ich es dir sagen können!
> Habe letztes Jahr mit meinen Kindern auch vor dem Schild gestanden.
> Aber nach dem lustigen Abend und dem Käse mit der grünen Masse habe ich nicht daran gedacht.
> Wo wart ihr in der City?
> ...



mainufer entlang bis zum maincafe, dort den obligatorischen heissen apfelwein, dann noch ein stück weiter am main und wieder richtung heimat


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Dezember 2007)

rocky was sagst wenn ich den bruder abhol...dann kann ich auch nix mehr falsch machen?!


----------



## oldrizzo (15. Dezember 2007)

hey ihr säcke,

was ein wetterchen, oder? s-e-n-s-a-t-i-o-n-e-l-l-! wir haben heute in einem waldstück ein bisschen müll gesammelt. unglaublich, was dabei zusammenkam... 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/444604/cat/500/ppuser/31264

wird zeit, dass ich wieder ein bike unter dem hintern habe, bin schon auf entzug!

haut rein!


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> hey ihr säcke,
> 
> was ein wetterchen, oder? s-e-n-s-a-t-i-o-n-e-l-l-! wir haben heute in einem waldstück ein bisschen müll gesammelt. unglaublich, was dabei zusammenkam...
> 
> ...





ihr habts ja wohl verdient, daß das foto nicht versteckt gezeigt wird: 





da kann man nur den hut vor ziehen, supergute nachahmungswerte aktion

   
​


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Dezember 2007)

Respekt [big_hands].


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Dezember 2007)

Respekt [big_hands].



Sch... Doppelposting. Eigentlich müsste ich's löschen. Aber die Buben haben es verdient doppelt erwähnt zu werden. Also bleibt's drin.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Dezember 2007)

bruder ich komm jetzt erst weg....werd direkt fahren...rocky holt dich ja ab


----------



## Maggo (15. Dezember 2007)

@rizzo und helfer:

r.i.s.p.ä.k.t. ich bin echt baff. hoffentlich habt ihr das foddo an den zuständigen weitergeleitet, die können ruhig mal wahrnehmen dass es nicht nur assis unter den beikern gibt.


----------



## oldrizzo (15. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @rizzo und helfer:
> 
> r.i.s.p.ä.k.t. ich bin echt baff. hoffentlich habt ihr das foddo an den zuständigen weitergeleitet, die können ruhig mal wahrnehmen dass es nicht nur assis unter den beikern gibt.



hey,
das ist in der tat eine gute idee...


----------



## grecco86 (15. Dezember 2007)

Salut wiedermal,

ich habe mich eben daran versucht die beiden Fotos vom Donnerstag hochzuladen...bin aber daran gescheitert! Es klappt irgendwie nicht...
Gallerie erstellt-->Fotos hochladen-->2 ausgewaehlt-->auf UPLOAD geklickt...anscheinend werden die Fotos hochgeladen, aber sind dann irgends zu sehen...woran kann das liegen ? mache ich was falsch???
Die beiden Fotos sind knapp 2,5 MB groß!

greetz,
grecco!


----------



## Zilli (15. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> hey,
> das ist in der tat eine gute idee...


Tu Gutes ....


                  .... und Rede davon. 

Hochachtung für Euren Einsatz


----------



## Zilli (15. Dezember 2007)

Hoffentlich konntet Ihr Euch von den Pfandflaschen n'en Kaffee spendieren  (unglaublich)


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Dezember 2007)

grecco86 schrieb:


> Salut wiedermal,
> 
> ich habe mich eben daran versucht die beiden Fotos vom Donnerstag hochzuladen...bin aber daran gescheitert! Es klappt irgendwie nicht...
> Gallerie erstellt-->Fotos hochladen-->2 ausgewaehlt-->auf UPLOAD geklickt...anscheinend werden die Fotos hochgeladen, aber sind dann irgends zu sehen...woran kann das liegen ? mache ich was falsch???
> ...



Mail mir die Bilder zu. Ich stell sie dann rein.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Dezember 2007)

hab den film jetzt das zweite mal geladen...er geht wieder nicht...vista....kotz


Edit: jetzt geht er...genau das was mir spaß macht...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Dezember 2007)

Bitte, was les ich da? Dir macht das Radbergauftragen Spaß???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (16. Dezember 2007)

gehts um den film aus at den hakan empfahl? den konnte ich mir nicht zu ende anschauen, nicht, weil die die jungs nichts können oder ich das nicht zu würdigen wüsste, sondern einfach weil sich da unzählige wiederholungen ähnlicher aktionen aneinanderreihen. da fehlt mir abwechslung.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> gehts um den film aus at den hakan empfahl? den konnte ich mir nicht zu ende anschauen, nicht, weil die die jungs nichts können oder ich das nicht zu würdigen wüsste, sondern einfach weil sich da unzählige wiederholungen ähnlicher aktionen aneinanderreihen. da fehlt mir abwechslung.



da hast schon recht, prinzipiel wird in dem film aber das gezeigt was mir spaß macht...


----------



## oldrizzo (16. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da hast schon recht, prinzipiel wird in dem film aber das gezeigt was mir spaß macht...



spass machen - klar! zugucken dabei macht aber irgendwie keinen spass, weil der nervenkitzel, den man hat, wenn man selber fährt, nicht rüberkommt....


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> spass machen - klar! zugucken dabei macht aber irgendwie keinen spass, weil der nervenkitzel, den man hat, wenn man selber fährt, nicht rüberkommt....



dann lass uns mal wieder fahren...wie ist das mit dem turm bei euch...hier der hat ja zu gehabt...


----------



## oldrizzo (16. Dezember 2007)

der hat auf..... ist aber vereist, also stellenweise. 

aber die aussicht ist klasse! habe kein bike.....


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> der hat auf..... ist aber vereist, also stellenweise.
> 
> aber die aussicht ist klasse! habe kein bike.....



sag wenn du es wieder hast...


----------



## caroka (16. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> hey ihr säcke,
> 
> was ein wetterchen, oder? s-e-n-s-a-t-i-o-n-e-l-l-! wir haben heute in einem waldstück ein bisschen müll gesammelt. unglaublich, was dabei zusammenkam...
> 
> ...


Genial  Liegt da echt soviel Schmodder rum? 



Maggo schrieb:


> @rizzo und helfer:
> 
> r.i.s.p.ä.k.t. ich bin echt baff. hoffentlich habt ihr das foddo an den zuständigen weitergeleitet, die können ruhig mal wahrnehmen dass es nicht nur assis unter den beikern gibt.


Ist einer sehr gute Idee.


----------



## oldrizzo (16. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Liegt da echt soviel Schmodder rum?



hey caroka,

das schlimme ist: da liegt noch viel mehr rum, unser hänger war nur voll und wir können den kram erst nächste woche entsorgen. 

bei der nächsten aktion werden wir uns einen anderen teil vornehmen, mal sehen, was wir dann zu tage fördern...


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> spass machen - klar! zugucken dabei macht aber irgendwie keinen spass, weil der nervenkitzel, den man hat, wenn man selber fährt, nicht rüberkommt....



trotzdem fand ich das filmchen schon sehenswert...aber dem herrn wohl nicht gut genug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (16. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> bei der nächsten aktion werden wir uns einen anderen teil vornehmen, mal sehen, was wir dann zu tage fördern...



alte panzer, zeltstangen, s-draht...


----------



## Maggo (16. Dezember 2007)

link zum film bitte, ich kanns nicht finden.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Dezember 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> trotzdem fand ich das filmchen schon sehenswert...aber dem herrn wohl nicht gut genug



So, jetzt hab ich ihn auch durch. Sehr nett. Mir mich wäre sowas aber nichts.

Wer weiss wie oft die Szenen gedreht wurden bis sie im Kasten waren. Für 20 Meter Strecke kommen da bestimmt mehrere hundert HM zusammen. Viel zu anstrengend.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Dezember 2007)

http://www.biking-hiking.at/


----------



## oldrizzo (16. Dezember 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> alte panzer, zeltstangen, s-draht...



panzer - naja, wir haben da was gefunden, die schaufel eines räumpanzers, die muss da schon sehr lange liegen, aber die ist ohne hilfsmittel nicht zu bewegen. wir hatten überlegt, die umzukippen, erde drauf und dann hätte man einen super kicker... äh, aber das ist ja nicht erwünscht im wald. 

zelt und fahnenstangen haben wir schon gefunden.


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> So, jetzt hab ich ihn auch durch. Sehr nett. Mir mich wäre sowas aber nichts.
> 
> Wer weiss wie oft die Szenen gedreht wurden bis sie im Kasten waren. Für 20 Meter Strecke kommen da bestimmt mehrere hundert HM zusammen. Viel zu anstrengend.



aber was hätten wir da toll fachsimpeln können...hier da musste so über den stein und dort da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (16. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> panzer - naja, wir haben da was gefunden, die schaufel eines räumpanzers, die muss da schon sehr lange liegen, aber die ist ohne hilfsmittel nicht zu bewegen. wir hatten überlegt, die umzukippen, erde drauf und dann hätte man einen super kicker... äh, aber das ist ja nicht erwünscht im wald.
> 
> zelt und fahnenstangen haben wir schon gefunden.



jo ist schon krass was da so rumliegt - wundert mich auch immer wieder wenn ich mal drüber eier...aber naja, die amis hat es eh nie gestört wie sie mit was umgehen und D-land macht ja auch gerne die hinterlassenschaften mit steuergeldern weg


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab den film jetzt das zweite mal geladen...er geht wieder nicht...vista....kotz



Hab ich dir doch gleich gesagt!

Und schön am arbeiten?


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hab ich dir doch gleich gesagt!
> 
> Und schön am arbeiten?



Hab genau jetzt fertig...


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. Dezember 2007)

Gut dann wünsche ich dir noch einen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Dezember 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> aber was hätten wir da toll fachsimpeln können...hier da musste so über den stein und dort da



Darin sind wir unschlagbar.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Dezember 2007)

klick


----------



## Zilli (16. Dezember 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> klick


is steil

Liegt das Bike unten ?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Dezember 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> is steil
> 
> Liegt das Bike unten ?



wartet auf Erstbefahrung *zwinker* und ich war heut mit dem HT-Liegerad da  damit is umsetzen ein Kinderspiel, soweit vorne wie man da eh schon sitzt


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Dezember 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wartet auf Erstbefahrung *zwinker* und ich war heut mit dem HT-Liegerad da  damit is umsetzen ein Kinderspiel, soweit vorne wie man da eh schon sitzt



wo ist das?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wo ist das?



1,3km von meiner Haustür weg  da war der Ralph schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (17. Dezember 2007)

wg. Freitag sagt doch bitte nochmal bescheid, am besten PN...


ach ja....rocky ich weiß nicht ob da nochwas vor freitag geht...wenn dann ganz kurzfristig...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Dezember 2007)

Freitag? [grübel]

Nee, das passt nicht. Da muss ich am Mainradweg spacken.


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Dezember 2007)

hmm, freitag? :wunder:


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Dezember 2007)

Lugxx hat jetzt der Trainingseifer gepackt. Aber weil er sich nicht traut, eine xx-Tour öffentlich auszurufen, verschleiert er seine neue Leidenschaft mit kryptischen Worten.


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Dezember 2007)

jo mich will er ja bei sowas nicht dabei haben...nur bei möglichst fiesen freiflug events  *scherz*


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Dezember 2007)

Upps, jetzt hab ich mich verplappert.


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Upps, jetzt hab ich mich verplappert.



nicht so schlimm...der vorsitzende des spaltervereins muss doch die vereinsregeln auch immer wieder umsetzen.

wenn er nicht spaltet, dann laufen ihm vielleicht noch die mitglieder weg


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. Dezember 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> jo mich will er ja bei sowas nicht dabei haben...nur bei möglichst fiesen freiflug events  *scherz*



Du kannst fliegen?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Dezember 2007)

Da helfen nur noch teambildende Maßnahmen.

Ich habe hier neulich mal so einen Incentivekatalog in die Hand bekommen. Der absolute Renner ist derzeit ein Kurs im Dönerschnellschneiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (17. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Du kannst fliegen?



zwar nicht elegant, aber JA ich KANN FLIEGEN...auf jedenfall schon mal auf die fr***e


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Da helfen nur noch teambildende Maßnahmen.
> 
> Ich habe hier neulich mal so einen Incentivekatalog in die Hand bekommen. Der absolute Renner ist derzeit ein Kurs im Dönerschnellschneiden.



och dönerschnellessen ging auch


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Dezember 2007)

So ein Teamevent ist eine ungeheuer spirituelle Erfahrung. Du musst die Energie mit jeder Faser deines Körpers und Geistes aufnehmen,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
....und nicht nur mit dem Magen denken.


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> So ein Teamevent ist eine ungeheuer spirituelle Erfahrung. Du musst die Energie mit jeder Faser deines Körpers und Geistes aufnehmen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



blub....


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> ....und nicht nur mit dem Magen denken.



hab nix anderes was denken kann...bleibt mir also nix anderes übrig


----------



## mzaskar (17. Dezember 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> jo mich will er ja bei sowas nicht dabei haben...nur bei möglichst fiesen freiflug events  *scherz*


 


rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Du kannst fliegen?


 


habkeinnick schrieb:


> zwar nicht elegant, aber JA ich KANN FLIEGEN...auf jedenfall schon mal auf die fr***e


 


Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> So ein Teamevent ist eine ungeheuer spirituelle Erfahrung. Du musst die Energie mit jeder Faser deines Körpers und Geistes aufnehmen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

AmPoPo Freiflug und Teamevent

http://www.tredz.co.uk/Game.asp

==> Dangerous Dave


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (17. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> AmPoPo Freiflug und Teamevent
> 
> http://www.tredz.co.uk/Game.asp
> 
> ==> Dangerous Dave



479,9 meter


----------



## mzaskar (17. Dezember 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> 479,9 meter


 
Pah 1113.20


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Dezember 2007)

772 m


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. Dezember 2007)

989,9m


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Dezember 2007)

148,5 und dann bis zu den Schultern kopfüber kerzengerade eingegraben. 

Ich kenne Leute, die sind bei 'ner Tour ähnlich eingeschlagen.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Dezember 2007)

138,5


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> 989,9m



Betrüger, ich hetzt die achse des bösen und die  panzerfaust auf dich!


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich kenne noch einen schlimmeren......


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich kenne noch einen schlimmeren......



ne ich bin schon ruhig, sag auch nix mehr...kann ich dir irgendwas gutes tun?


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ne ich bin schon ruhig, sag auch nix mehr...kann ich dir irgendwas gutes tun?


Nö schon alles ok!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (17. Dezember 2007)

*1148,5m*


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Dezember 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> *1148,5m*



Ob das mit rechten Dingen zugeht?


----------



## _jazzman_ (17. Dezember 2007)

Ein gutes Bike findet immer den Weg nach unten... 
Zur Not auch alleine... Klick mich





Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ob das mit rechten Dingen zugeht?



Aber sicher doch...


----------



## mzaskar (17. Dezember 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Ein gutes Bike findet immer den Weg nach unten...
> Zur Not auch alleine... Klick mich


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Dezember 2007)

noch mal zu der hiking biking seite...die bilder sind ja echt der hammer...


@hkn und die anderen südtiroler: ich wollt noch auf den gipfel aber ihr wolltet ja nicht, nächstes mal wenn ein gipfel in der nähe ist....dann gehts da auch hoch und es wird ein bild gemacht


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. Dezember 2007)

1182,7


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> noch mal zu der hiking biking seite...die bilder sind ja echt der hammer...
> 
> 
> @hkn und die anderen südtiroler: ich wollt noch auf den gipfel aber ihr wolltet ja nicht, nächstes mal wenn ein gipfel in der nähe ist....dann gehts da auch hoch und es wird ein bild gemacht



och dafür wolltest du net die katzenleiter und den jägersteig....also ruhe auf den billigen plätzen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. Dezember 2007)

Ruhisch isses, sehr ruhisch. Was'n los, Winterschlaf oder Weihnachtsstress?


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Dezember 2007)

manchmal hat man viel zu tun....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> manchmal hat man viel zu tun....


 
Wein einkaufen


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. Dezember 2007)

Nein trinken!!


----------



## mzaskar (18. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> manchmal hat man viel zu tun....


 
freitag 17:30 ???

Werde hoffentlich eine freie AB haben


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> manchmal hat man viel zu tun....



Wo denn? In den Nachbarforen treibst du auch kein Unwesen. 

Oder besorgst du gerade unsere Weihnachtsgeschenke? [shy]


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Dezember 2007)

ich hab thorsten schon mal heiß gemacht wegen freitag...muss nur gucken ob er wirklich dann mitfährt und mein rücken bis dahin nicht mehr weh tut. heute beim doc gewesen...naja was soll ich sagen - aktuell bin ich trotzdem nicht wirklich schmerzfrei


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. Dezember 2007)

Das wird schon.

Einstweilen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Dezember 2007)

Haaaaaaallooooooh, aaalloooh, alloooh, llooh, ooh. Ist hier jemand? emand, and, ... 


Hhmm, die kaufen wohl alle Geschenke für mich ein. 

Für den nächsten Ausritt habe ich übrigens eine repräsentative Location ausgemacht.  Vorm Frankfurter Hof haben sie 'ne Eisfläche aufgebaut, das ist doch ideal um mal die Spikes zu testen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Vorm Frankfurter Hof haben sie 'ne Eisfläche aufgebaut, das ist doch ideal um mal die Spikes zu testen.



Könnt Ihr auch auf der Burg in Eppstein haben, da habt Ihr dann gleich noch genug andere Spots im Umfeld...

... frage mich nur, was der zuständige Eismeister dazu sagt


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Dezember 2007)

Der Eismeister ist das kleinste Problem, um den kümmere ich mich.  Übernimm du bitte das anrückende Antiterrorkommando.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Dezember 2007)

hab aber keinen bock morgen noch spikes draufzuziehen...außerdem mit spikes kann das doch jeder...wenn dann fahren wir ohne spikes...


----------



## mzaskar (19. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab aber keinen bock morgen noch spikes draufzuziehen...außerdem mit spikes kann das doch jeder...wenn dann fahren wir ohne spikes...


 
und Barfuss


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> 1182,7



Was ist den los, kein Gegner?


----------



## mzaskar (19. Dezember 2007)

unverschämt 

http://www.sf.tv/sfmeteo/wetter_aktuell_meteorama.php


----------



## mzaskar (19. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was ist den los, kein Gegner?


 
Arbeite daran


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Dezember 2007)

Na dann noch viel Glück!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Dezember 2007)

Hast du keine Mails abzuarbeiten oder warum treibst du dich hier rum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Dezember 2007)

Schnautze lutscher!


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Dezember 2007)

@zaskar: ->17:30


----------



## _jazzman_ (19. Dezember 2007)

*1218,0 





*


----------



## mzaskar (19. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @zaskar: ->17:30



Hoffe ich schaffe es bis dahin ....  

Immo ist ziemlich was los auf der A***** von ständig Apero bis Projekttaskforces bis spät Abends ..... hoffe mal das ich alles soweit geregelt bekomme, dass ich gegen 12 in Zürich loskomme .....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Dezember 2007)

Egal, im Notfall warten wir eben die paar Minütchen auf dich. 

Fahren werden wir, ich habe mir heute neue Handschuhe gegönnt. Die gilt es zu testen.


----------



## Zilli (19. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoffe ich schaffe es bis dahin ....
> 
> Immo ist ziemlich was los auf der A***** von ständig Apero bis Projekttaskforces bis spät Abends ..... hoffe mal das ich alles soweit geregelt bekomme, dass ich gegen 12 in Zürich loskomme .....


Hey WP-Partner, keine Panik, dann hab ich auch noch ä bisserl Luft. I'm looking forward to seeing you on Fraidäi .


----------



## mzaskar (19. Dezember 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Hey WP-Partner, keine Panik, dann hab ich auch noch ä bisserl Luft. I'm looking forward to seeing you on Fraidäi .



Yoooh men


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Dezember 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> *1218,0
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da muss ich wohl noch etwas nachlegen!


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Dezember 2007)

1260.5




// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> 1260.5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Schuft 

hatte heute nur 1140.6 m


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Dezember 2007)

wg. morgen..pn t mich doch nochmal..damit wir so ungefähr wissen wieviel


----------



## Zilli (20. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wg. morgen..pn t mich doch nochmal..damit wir so ungefähr wissen wieviel


hier ne virtuelle pn: *meld*


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Dezember 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> hier ne virtuelle pn: *meld*



*lach* wir haben ja gestern telefont...


----------



## mzaskar (20. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wg. morgen..pn t mich doch nochmal..damit wir so ungefähr wissen wieviel



meld 

drück die Daumen das es klappt

meine Kunden spinnen gerade


----------



## mzaskar (21. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> meld
> 
> drück die Daumen das es klappt
> 
> meine Kunden spinnen gerade


 
Bin noch auf der Ar**** ....... wird vermutlich später, würde mich von unterwegs per Handy melden und dann zu euch stossen

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2007)

ja dann schick aber nochmal deine nummer per pn...


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. Dezember 2007)

Wer hat's erfunden?
Wenn's mal wieder etwas länger dauert!


----------



## mzaskar (21. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ja dann schick aber nochmal deine nummer per pn...


 
Done


----------



## mzaskar (21. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wer hat's erfunden?
> Wenn's mal wieder etwas länger dauert!


 
jaja erst beschwert man (ich) sich wegen zu wenig a***** dann wird es kurz vorm Jahresende hektisch .... und das zwischen all diesen Feiern


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Dezember 2007)

Anstatt hier zu posten könntest du deine Arbeit schaffen, dann wärst du auch pünktlich.


----------



## oldrizzo (21. Dezember 2007)

frohes fest ihr freireiter....


----------



## mzaskar (21. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Anstatt hier zu posten könntest du deine Arbeit schaffen, dann wärst du auch pünktlich.



Immerhin bin ich schon zuhause, spring noch durch die Dusche und dann ins Auto ....... halt, anziehen sollte ich mich noch zwischen Duschen und Auto


----------



## _jazzman_ (21. Dezember 2007)

@LugXX


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @LugXX



schöne schweißnähte, wie gewohnt...


----------



## _jazzman_ (21. Dezember 2007)

Gabel, Dämpfer, Steuersatz, Sattelstütze und Kurbel hab ich schon... Jetzt hoffe ich, dass ich den Rest auch noch bald möglichst zusammenbekomm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (22. Dezember 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Gabel, Dämpfer, Steuersatz, Sattelstütze und Kurbel hab ich schon... Jetzt hoffe ich, dass ich den Rest auch noch bald möglichst zusammenbekomm...



wenn du es dann mal zusammen hast mußt aber auch mal den ffm nightirde mitmachen...heut wars wieder extrem lustig und gut..schade das der weihnachtsmarkt beim nächsten mal nicht mehr auf hat....uns wird der glühwein fehlen


----------



## Zilli (22. Dezember 2007)

War sehr schee gestern .
Bin nur seit 0600 wach; was macht man da ?

879,3 *üb, üb, üb, üb, üb*


----------



## Zilli (22. Dezember 2007)

Hier die 1. Treppe, wo wir uns etwas länger aufgehalten haben


----------



## _jazzman_ (22. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wenn du es dann mal zusammen hast mußt aber auch mal den ffm nightirde mitmachen...



Da muss ich erst noch mal bissl üben vorher....




Zilli schrieb:


> Hier die 1. Treppe, wo wir uns etwas länger aufgehalten haben



Aber bitte beim nächsten Mal den GPS Track genau nachfahren...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Dezember 2007)

Mist, jetzt bin ich am 3. Wegpunkt falsch abgebogen.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Dezember 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Da muss ich erst noch mal bissl üben vorher....





unfug....wir fahren um zu üben!


----------



## _jazzman_ (22. Dezember 2007)

Na dann komm ich mal mit... 

Ist echt ätzend den Rahmen hier so rumliegen zu haben und ihn noch nicht fertigbauen zu können... Hoffentlich bekomm ich die restlichen Teile zwischen den Jahren zusammen...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Dezember 2007)

Sogar Treppenverweigerer dürfen die Tour weiter mitfahren. 

Du siehst, das ist 'ne sehr tolerante Runde.

Btw., die Pics stelle ich im Lauf des Tages ein. Ich muss erst mal die Zensur walten lassen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Btw., die Pics stelle ich im Lauf des Tages ein. Ich muss erst mal die Zensur walten lassen.



D.O.N.E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Dezember 2007)

wär ich ja auch gern mal dabei


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Dezember 2007)

guten morgen...


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Dezember 2007)

aus nem tagebuch:


8. Dezember 18:00

Es hat angefangen zu schneien. Der erste Schnee in diesem Jahr. Meine Frau und ich haben unsere Cocktails genommen und stundenlang am Fenster gesessen und zugesehen wie riesige, weiße Flocken vom Himmel herunter schweben. Es sah aus wie im Märchen. So romantisch  wir fühlten uns wie frisch verheiratet. Ich liebe Schnee.

9. Dezember

Als wir wach wurden, hatte eine riesige, wunderschöne Decke aus weißem Schnee jeden Zentimeter der Landschaft zugedeckt. Was für ein phantastischer Anblick! Kann es einen schöneren Platz auf der Welt geben? Hierher zu ziehen war die beste Idee, die ich je in meinem Leben hatte. Habe zum ersten Mal seit Jahren wieder Schnee geschaufelt und fühlte mich wieder wie ein kleiner Junge. Habe die Einfahrt und den Bürgersteig freigeschaufelt. Heute Nachmittag kam der Schneepflug vorbei und hat den Bürgersteig und die Einfahrt wieder zugeschoben, also holte ich die Schaufel wieder raus. Was für ein tolles Leben!

12. Dezember

Die Sonne hat unseren ganzen schönen Schnee geschmolzen. Was für eine Enttäuschung. Mein Nachbar sagt, daß ich mir keine Sorgen machen soll, wir werden definitiv eine weiße Weihnacht haben. Kein Schnee zu Weihnachten wäre schrecklich! Bob sagt, daß wir bis zum Jahresende so viel Schnee haben werden, daß ich nie wieder Schnee sehen will. Ich glaube nicht, daß das möglich ist. Bob ist sehr nett  ich bin froh, daß er unser Nachbar ist.

14. Dezember

Schnee, wundervoller Schnee ! 30 cm letzte Nacht. Die Temperatur ist auf -20 Grad gesunken. Die Kälte läßt alles glitzern. Der Wind nahm mir den Atem, aber ich habe mich beim Schaufeln aufgewärmt. Das ist das Leben! Der Schneepflug kam heute nachmittag zurück und hat wieder alles zugeschoben. Mir war nicht klar, daß ich soviel würde schaufeln müssen, aber so komme ich wieder in Form. Wünschte ich würde nicht so Pusten und Schnaufen.

15. Dezember

60 cm Vorhersage. Habe meinen Kombi verscheuert und einen Jeep gekauft. Und Winterreifen für das Auto meiner Frau und zwei Extra-Schaufeln. Habe den Kühlschrank aufgefüllt. Meine Frau will einen Holzofen, falls der Strom ausfällt. Das ist lächerlich  schließlich sind wir nicht in Alaska.

16. Dezember

Eissturm heute Morgen. Bin in der Einfahrt auf den Arsch gefallen, als ich Salz streuen wollte. Tut höllisch weh. Meine Frau hat eine Stunde gelacht. Das finde ich ziemlich grausam.

17. Dezember

Immer noch weit unter Null. Die Straßen sind zu vereist, um irgendwohin zu kommen. Der Strom war 5 Stunden weg. Mußte mich in Decken wickeln, um nicht zu erfrieren. Kein Fernseher. Nichts zu tun als meine Frau anzustarren und zu versuchen, sie zu irritieren. Glaube, wir hätten einen Holzofen kaufen sollen, würde das aber nie zugeben. Ich hasse es, wenn sie recht hat! Ich hasse es, in meinen eigenen Wohnzimmer zu erfrieren!

20. Dezember

Der Strom ist wieder da, aber noch mal 40 cm von dem verdammten Zeug letzte Nacht! Noch mehr schaufeln. Hat den ganzen Tag gedauert. Der beschissene Schneepflug kam zweimal vorbei. Habe versucht eines der Nachbarskinder zum Schaufeln zu überreden. Aber die sagen, sie hätten keine Zeit, weil sie Hockey spielen müssen. Ich glaube, daß die lügen. Wollte eine Schneefräse im Baumarkt kaufen. Die hatten keine mehr. Kriegen erst im März wieder welche rein. Ich glaube, daß die lügen. Bob sagt, daß ich schaufeln muß oder die Stadt macht es und schickt mir die Rechnung. Ich glaube, daß er lügt.

22. Dezember

Bob hatte recht mit weißer Weihnacht, weil heute Nacht noch mal 30 cm von dem weißen Zeug gefallen ist und es ist so kalt, daß es bis August nicht schmelzen wird. Es hat 45 Minuten gedauert, bis ich fertig angezogen war zum Schaufeln und dann mußte ich pinkeln. Als ich mich schließlich ausgezogen, gepinkelt und wieder angezogen hatte, war ich zu müde zum Schaufeln. Habe versucht für den Rest des Winters Bob anzuheuern, der eine Schneefräse an seinem Lastwagen hat, aber er sagt, daß er zu viel zu tun hat. Ich glaube, daß der Blödmann lügt.

23. Dezember

Nur 10 cm Schnee heute. Und es hat sich auf 0 Grad erwärmt. Meine Frau wollte, daß ich heute das Haus dekoriere. Ist die bekloppt? Ich habe keine Zeit  ich muß SCHAUFELN !!! Warum hat sie es mir nicht schon vor einem Monat gesagt? Sie sagt, Sie hat, aber ich glaube, daß sie lügt.

24. Dezember

20 Zentimeter. Der Schnee ist vom Schneepflug so fest zusammengeschoben, daß ich die Schaufel abgebrochen habe. Dachte ich kriege einen Herzanfall. Falls ich jemals den Arsch kriege, der den Schneepflug fährt, ziehe ich ihn an seinen Eiern durch den Schnee. Ich weiß genau, dass er sich hinter der Ecke versteckt und wartet bis ich mit dem Schaufeln fertig bin. Und dann kommt er mit 150 km/h die Straße runtergerast und wirft tonnenweise Schnee auf die Stelle, wo ich gerade war. Heute Nacht wollte meine Frau mit mir Weihnachtslieder singen und Geschenke auspacken, aber ich hatte keine Zeit. Mußte nach dem Schneepflug Ausschau halten.

25. Dezember

Frohe Weihnachten. 60 Zentimeter mehr von der !*?#@$. Eingeschneit. Der Gedanke an Schneeschaufeln läßt mein Blut kochen. Gott, ich hasse Schnee! Dann kam der Schneepflugfahrer vorbei und hat nach einer Spende gefragt. Ich hab ihm meine Schaufel über den Kopf gezogen. Meine Frau sagt, daß ich schlechte Manieren habe. Ich glaube, daß sie eine Idiotin ist.Wenn ich mir noch einmal Wolfgang Petry anhören muß, werde ich sie umbringen.

26. Dezember

Immer noch eingeschneit. Warum um alles in der Welt sind wir hierher gezogen? Es war alles IHRE Idee. Sie geht mir echt auf die Nerven.

27. Dezember

Die Temperatur ist auf -30 Grad gefallen und die Wasserrohre sind eingefroren.

28. Dezember

Es hat sich auf -5 Grad erwärmt. Immer noch eingeschneit. DIE ALTE MACHT MICH VERRÜCKT !!!

29. Dezember

Noch mal 30 Zentimeter. Bob sagt, daß ich das Dach freischaufeln muß, oder es wird einstürzen. Das ist das Dämlichste was ich je gehört habe. Für wie blöd hält der mich eigentlich?

30. Dezember

Das Dach ist eingestürzt. Der Schneepflugfahrer verklagt mich auf 50.000 DM Schmerzensgeld. Meine Frau ist zu ihrer Mutter gefahren. 25 Zentimeter vorhergesagt.

31. Dezember

Habe den Rest vom Haus angesteckt. Nie mehr Schaufeln.

8. Januar

Mir geht es gut. Ich mag die kleinen Pillen, die sie mir dauernd geben. Warum bin ich an das Bett gefesselt ?


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Dezember 2007)

*Frohe Weihnachten euch allen *


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Dezember 2007)

ich wünsch auch allen eine frohe weihnacht !


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Dezember 2007)

ich wünsch euch auch ne frohe Weihnacht! Und immer schön artig sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (24. Dezember 2007)

Euch allen auch schöne Festtage.


Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ... Und immer schön artig sein


... Nikolaus ist doch schon ein paar Tage her ... deshalb sind wir erst danach Rolltreppen gerattert


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. Dezember 2007)

Frohe und besinnliche Tage euch allen.

Geniesst die Zeit mit euren Lieben und tankt die nötige Kraft für anstehende Aufgaben.


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Dezember 2007)

hi
wünsche auch hier allen frohe weihnachten!


----------



## Maggo (26. Dezember 2007)

bei die freireiters iss noch totere hose als bei die plauschers....


----------



## mzaskar (26. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bei die freireiters iss noch totere hose als bei die plauschers....



Die haben ja auch frei .....


----------



## Maggo (26. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die haben ja auch frei .....



verstehe!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. Dezember 2007)

Haaalloooohh, alloooh, ooh, ...

Ist hier noch jemand? Oder hat euch die Weihnachtsgans überfordert?


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Haaalloooohh, alloooh, ooh, ...
> 
> Ist hier noch jemand? Oder hat euch die Weihnachtsgans überfordert?


 
Denke mal die Freireiter haben sich frei genommen und sind mit gefüllten Bäuchen auf dem Boden der Tatsachen aufgeschlagen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. Dezember 2007)

Daas Jahr neigt sich dem Ende. Es ist Zeit, aussergewöhnliche sportliche Leistungen im Winterpokal gebührend zu würdigen:

Winterpokal 2007/08

Das aktuelle Ranking (nach Zeiten)
2354   Lucafabian 0 1 min (00:01 h) 
2355   Bruder Jörn 0 1 min (00:01 h)


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. Dezember 2007)

@Lugxx - Bist du heimlich gefahren, oder warum stehst du im Ranking so weit vor mir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> aus nem tagebuch:
> 
> 
> 8. Dezember 18:00
> ...


 

Eyman ????


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> @Lugxx - Bist du heimlich gefahren, oder warum stehst du im Ranking so weit vor mir?



ich werd mich gleich beschweren...beim mod, der freut sich bestimm t wenn was von mir hört


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Eyman ????



ist doch alles nur geklaut...aber ich fands sooooooooooooo klasse....besonders der schluß


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. Dezember 2007)

Du stehst auf Fesselspiele? [staun]


----------



## oldrizzo (28. Dezember 2007)

watch:

http://www.rockriders.de/media/video/

der lugxx schaut ja nicht mehr in den anderen thread rein so wie es aussieht....


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Du stehst auf Fesselspiele? [staun]



und wie ich da drauf steh...die sind doch mega...stehst du nicht drauf...


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> watch:
> 
> http://www.rockriders.de/media/video/
> 
> der lugxx schaut ja nicht mehr in den anderen thread rein so wie es aussieht....



die kenn ich doch schon


ich such regelmäßig bei youTube nach rockrides....


----------



## oldrizzo (28. Dezember 2007)

ahhh, zefixx....

nagut, wir müssen viel drehen jetzt.... wo ich doch extra die kamera gekauft habe.... und wir müssen viel besser werden... ich möchte eine komplette abfahrt meer haben aus verschiedenen persepktiven und vor allem flüssig.... da werden wir einige tage opfern müssen.

und du musst mir den meli zeigen!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. Dezember 2007)

Ich liebe es, wenn die Firmen ihre Mitarbeiter vor solch subversiven Inhalten im Internet schützen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> nagut, wir müssen viel drehen jetzt.... wo ich doch extra die kamera gekauft habe.... und wir müssen viel besser werden... ich möchte eine komplette abfahrt meer haben aus verschiedenen persepktiven und vor allem flüssig.... da werden wir einige tage opfern müssen.



Wann?


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ahhh, zefixx....
> 
> nagut, wir müssen viel drehen jetzt.... wo ich doch extra die kamera gekauft habe.... und wir müssen viel besser werden... ich möchte eine komplette abfahrt meer haben aus verschiedenen persepktiven und vor allem flüssig.... da werden wir einige tage opfern müssen.
> 
> und du musst mir den meli zeigen!



von mir aus auch nächte...ich freu mich schon drauf...

so wie ich dich kenn hast du nicht irgendeine cam gekauft  

meli rinne wird dir natürlich gezeigt...ist doch ehrensache 

bin letzter zeit so wenig gefahren...víel zu wenig...hab nicht eine wunde...wo soll das nur hinführen...


----------



## oldrizzo (28. Dezember 2007)

...habe noch nicht mal ein bike. whippis sitzstrebe ist gerissen (guck einer an) und jetzt steht der rahmen bei den verschmelzern (fusionisten) in rodgau und harrt der dinge die da kommen mögen. 

ich will die nächste saison auf jeden fall viel früher starten als dieses jahr. die cam ist eine kleine, aber nicht schlechte mini dv... die hatte ich doch schon mal mit am meer. dazu holen wir noch einen weitwinkel vorsatz und eine fingercam für den helm... aber vorher erst mal viel fahren, damit sich das aufnehmen auch lohnt.


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> bin letzter zeit so wenig gefahren...víel zu wenig...hab nicht eine wunde...wo soll das nur hinführen...


 

*=====>>>>>> BAUCHANSATZ <<<<<<========*


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> *=====>>>>>> BAUCHANSATZ <<<<<<========*



psssssssssst verrat nicht alles....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe die Oregeon Scientific getestet. Ist nett, aber die Bilder machen nicht wirklich Spaß. Die Kamera ist schnell überfordert.

Wenn du willst, kannst du sie aber mal selbst testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (28. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich habe die Oregeon Scientific getestet. Ist nett, aber die Bilder machen nicht wirklich Spaß. Die Kamera ist schnell überfordert.
> 
> Wenn du willst, kannst du sie aber mal selbst testen.



habe ich schon... und die war echt nicht so schlecht! 

aber die samsung sportscam bot ein trauriges bild... :kotz:


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. Dezember 2007)

*Es folgt eine wichtige Verbraucherinformation:*

_An alle, die sich für erstklassige Sportaufnahmen interessieren und gern die eigenen Abenteuer filmen möchten.

Mit dem Modell Oregeon Scientific ....._



Schließlich will ich das Ding ja wieder halbwegs vernünftig verticken.


----------



## Maggo (28. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ahhh, zefixx....
> 
> nagut, wir müssen viel drehen jetzt.... wo ich doch extra die kamera gekauft habe.... und wir müssen viel besser werden... ich möchte eine komplette abfahrt meer haben aus verschiedenen persepktiven und vor allem flüssig.... da werden wir einige tage opfern müssen.
> 
> und du musst mir den meli zeigen!



ich will euer freund sein...nehmt mich bitte mit!!!!


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich will euer freund sein...nehmt mich bitte mit!!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich will euer freund sein...nehmt mich bitte mit!!!!





habkeinnick schrieb:


>



Ihr zwei seid schleimer, 
aber man muß euch einfach gerne haben  


@Maggo: das bist du doch schon

@HKN: und du auch


freunde fahren doch einfach mit, die muß man nicht groß auffordern...


----------



## Maggo (28. Dezember 2007)

subber sach, jetzt muss nur noch mein rad wieder da sein......


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ihr zwei seid schleimer,
> aber man muß euch einfach gerne haben
> 
> 
> ...



Bring den Käs mir


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ihr zwei seid schleimer,
> aber man muß euch einfach gerne haben
> 
> 
> ...



hey alder sack...das war nur ein lachen für maggo sein posting...ich schleim aus prinzip nicht...


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bring den Käs mir







habkeinnick schrieb:


> hey alder sack...das war nur ein lachen für maggo sein posting...ich schleim aus prinzip nicht...



ja, ja, da sagst ausgerechnet du....


selber alder sack...grad wg gestern schon einmal..doppelt alder sack


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> subber sach, jetzt muss nur noch mein rad wieder da sein......



reine Interessensfrage: wasn scho wieder mit deinem Rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (29. Dezember 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> reine Interessensfrage: wasn scho wieder mit deinem Rad?



des wo immer iss......  bolzen an der dämpferwippe gerissen. jetzt sollten alle bald mal neu sein.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Dezember 2007)

die hams ja drauf

fährst du morgen?


----------



## Zilli (29. Dezember 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> die hams ja drauf ...


... und die Kunden dafür manchmal ab. 

Steht was an in nächster Zeit  

Oder is neuerdings >>>>> Bauchtanz <<<<< angesagt  (frei nach einem Biker, der unerhört oft in der Schweiz schöne Trails fahren darf)


----------



## scottiee (29. Dezember 2007)

hallöle,

darf man fragen, worum es hier eigentlich geht? hab probiert n paar seiten zu lesen, aber ... 

ihr seid schon ein seltsames völkchen, nicht bös gemeint  

greetz


----------



## Maggo (30. Dezember 2007)

scottiee schrieb:


> hallöle,
> 
> darf man fragen, worum es hier eigentlich geht? hab probiert n paar seiten zu lesen, aber ...
> 
> ...



eigentlich gehts um nichts. dieser fred wird sozusagen vom freireitenden teil der plauscher wenn man so will gehostet. kannst dir alos ein bild machen.


----------



## Maggo (30. Dezember 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> ... und die Kunden dafür manchmal ab.



bös witsisch headbänger. komm du mir mal vors rad oder die faust gelaufen. dann hat der ar$ch kirmes.


----------



## Maggo (30. Dezember 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> die hams ja drauf
> 
> fährst du morgen?



hatte ich fest vor. also heute so.


----------



## Zilli (30. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bös witsisch headbänger. komm du mir mal vors rad oder die faust gelaufen. dann hat der ar$ch kirmes.


Nur zum dorschbligge: Du tust mir leid weil an Deinem Bike was abgeht/kabuddgeht, da es die Kanadier vllt. nicht in allen Einzelheiten bei der Konstruktion drauf hatten.

... ansonsten . Ich kenne es als "... spielen die Zähne im Ar$ch Klavier"

edit: hier auch noch: 40


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

ich wollte mich im alten Jahr auch noch mal melden!
Bei mir wird es dieses Jahr nix mehr mit "Freireiten" ab 1.1.2008 erst mal 1 Woche  zum Boarden.
Haltet die Ohren steif und macht Euert teures Material nicht kaputt! 
Im neuen Jahr werden wir wieder Rolltreppe fahren! 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hatte ich fest vor. also heute so.



sag mal wann und wo, dann sag ich dir ob ich mitkann


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Dezember 2007)

mal als Rechtfertigung warum wir teures Material fahren...und warum Idioten schei* Freunde sind  klick


----------



## caroka (30. Dezember 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> sag mal wann und wo, dann sag ich dir ob ich mitkann



1300 Türmchen, siehe PF.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Dezember 2007)

unsere Freireiter wärmen sich wohl schonmal fürs große Rutschen nachher vor  verdächtig still hier.


----------



## _jazzman_ (31. Dezember 2007)

So langsam füllt sich mein Teilelager...

Rahmen, Dämpfer, Gabel, Kurbel, Steuersatz, Sattelstütze, Sattel hab ich schon und mein Laufradsatz mit Naben wird hoffentlich in den nächsten Tagen auch eintreffen... Schleppend.. Aber es geht voran...  

Ich hoffe ich kann bald mit rattern...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Dezember 2007)

Niko, das hört sich doch sehr gut an.  

@all - Guten Rutsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (31. Dezember 2007)

nun denn. auch euch freiereitern einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr. möge die macht mit euch sein oder so!


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Dezember 2007)

von mir auch nen guten rutsch


----------



## Zilli (31. Dezember 2007)

Auch von mir alles Gute für Euch zum Start ins neue Jahr .


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Januar 2008)

So nun auch wieder einigermaßen fit.

wünsche euch allen ein erfolgreiches jahr 2008, mit möglichst wenig unfällen und blessuren.


----------



## mzaskar (2. Januar 2008)

Wünsche euch allen ein frohes Neues Jahr, Erfolg Glück und Gesundheit

Gruss aus der Schweiz 

Stefan


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Januar 2008)

Ruhisch isses, sehr ruhisch.


----------



## caroka (3. Januar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ruhisch isses, sehr ruhisch.



Nach Neujahr isses Pulwer verschosse.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Januar 2008)

ja aber demnächst wenn alles wieder so ist wie es sich gehört
dann wirds wieder besser


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Januar 2008)

Treppenrasseln ist im Moment eh nicht drin. In der City liegen noch immer überall Scherben rum, besonders an unseren bevorzugten Wirkungsstätten.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Am Wochenende soll's eh regnen, da bereite ich mich doch lieber auf den Urlaub vor und lass das Sofa im Keller stehen.


----------



## caroka (4. Januar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ja aber demnächst wenn alles wieder so ist wie es sich gehört
> dann wirds wieder besser


Ich warte auch schon drauf. 



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Treppenrasseln ist im Moment eh nicht drin. In der City liegen noch immer überall Scherben rum, besonders an unseren bevorzugten Wirkungsstätten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bin auch am Neujahrstag durch Scherben gefahren.  Früher hat jeder vor der eigenen Tür gekehrt. Auf die 1  Jobler ist einfach kein Verlass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (4. Januar 2008)

scherben bringen glück.


----------



## caroka (4. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> scherben bringen glück.



Noch in diesem Leben?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Januar 2008)

Zumindest machen sie den Fahrradflickzeugfachverkäufer glücklich.


----------



## caroka (4. Januar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Zumindest machen sie den Fahrradflickzeugfachverkäufer glücklich.



Hat der es gut.


----------



## Zilli (4. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> scherben bringen glück.


Ach, Du suchst danach  .... deshalb Dein 'leicht' höherer Wert in der Pannenstatistik .


----------



## randi (4. Januar 2008)

Wir haben für Sonntag eine Ronneburgtour ab HU Wolfgang geplant, alle sind herzlich willkommen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5673


----------



## Kulminator (4. Januar 2008)

randi schrieb:


> Wir haben für Sonntag eine Ronneburgtour ab HU Wolfgang geplant, alle sind herzlich willkommen.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5673



wenn du einen Shuttleservice bis zu den historischen Treppen organisieren kannst, wirst du hier eventuell Mitfahrer finden


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Januar 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> wenn du einen Shuttleservice bis zu den historischen Treppen organisieren kannst, wirst du hier eventuell Mitfahrer finden



 wenn mich dicken einer hochschleppt, verspreche ich mir auch bergab mühe zu geben.


----------



## Maggo (4. Januar 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wenn mich dicken einer hochschleppt, verspreche ich mir auch bergab mühe zu geben.



wenn dus so machst wie immer und eine allesvernichtende schneise in den weg schlägst hat das aber nichts mit mühe geben zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (4. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenn dus so machst wie immer und eine allesvernichtende schneise in den weg schlägst hat das aber nichts mit mühe geben zu tun.



hey sei nicht so - 1. haben die folgenden es dann einfacher und 2. liegen die steine im meer auch noch an ort und stelle


----------



## Maggo (4. Januar 2008)

ich bin nicht "so" wie bin ich denn??? ich finde deine art zu fahren halt relativ...........straight. und souverän.


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich bin nicht "so" wie bin ich denn??? ich finde deine art zu fahren halt relativ...........straight. und souverän.



wüsste schon gerne wissen für was die .... den platzhalter spielen. ich weiß ja das ich keine elfe auf dem bike bin


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wüsste schon gerne wissen für was die .... den platzhalter spielen. ich weiß ja das ich keine elfe auf dem bike bin



iss keiner, ausser der carsten.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Januar 2008)

Ja servus an die Bergabnation,

@ Ralph: wie gehts der Kefü? Läuft die noch? Sind die Felgen noch gerade? Wann hört das schlechte Wetter auf und wir lassens mal wieder zusammen krachen?


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Januar 2008)

wenn mein rücken wieder in Ordnung ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Januar 2008)

Kurier dich in Ruhe aus. 

Puuh, geschafft. Der Koffer ist gepackt, Paß und Dollares liegen bereit. Morgen noch mal ins Büro und dann geht's up über'n Teich.

Ich habe übrigens einen neuen potenziellen Mitstreiter für unsere Touren gefunden. Ist ein Kumpel aus meiner Hockeytruppe, der sich gegen seine 2 Buben behaupten muss. Wir haben uns gestern unterhalten und bei der Erwähnung des Wortes "Rolltreppe" sind wir unisono in schallendes Gelächter ausgebrochen.


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ja servus an die Bergabnation,
> 
> @ Ralph: wie gehts der Kefü? Läuft die noch? Sind die Felgen noch gerade? Wann hört das schlechte Wetter auf und wir lassens mal wieder zusammen krachen?



keine ahnung sebastian. mein bike steht ja nur. mein rücken schmerzt noch immer und mein bilinddarm zwickt hin und wieder. dann mein faulheit gibt zusammen 0 km die letzten 5 wochen.

aber ganz sicher werden wir dieses jahr noch das ein oder andere mal zusammen die hänge runterfliegen...


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Januar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wenn mein rücken wieder in Ordnung ist...



heißt du ralph?


----------



## Hopi (8. Januar 2008)

Sonntag auf der .... (den meisten bekannt) Strecke, Eis und Schlamm! sehr geil zu fahren. Und meine beste Schülerin, wenn sie so weiter macht dann aber hallo. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=IkSNxeyRsvI


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Januar 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> heißt du ralph?



hmmmmm jetzt wo du so fragst, ich bin mir nicht sicher...


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Januar 2008)

*so da wollen wir hier auch mal zum geburtstag gratulieren

euch beiden herzliche glückwünsche zum geburtstag

Maggo und Bruder Jörn

sollen hoch leben*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Januar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wenn mein rücken wieder in Ordnung ist...





habkeinnick schrieb:


> keine ahnung sebastian. mein bike steht ja nur. mein rücken schmerzt noch immer und mein bilinddarm zwickt hin und wieder. dann mein faulheit gibt zusammen 0 km die letzten 5 wochen.
> 
> aber ganz sicher werden wir dieses jahr noch das ein oder andere mal zusammen die hänge runterfliegen...



das mit dem Rücken scheint grad rumzugehen, mei Freundin kann ich in dem Zustand nicht bedienen  ganz zu schweigen von nem Bike.

@ Ralph: mein Torque hat die letzten Wochen auch nicht mehr als deins gefressen  bin jetzt mehr mit dem Liegerad unterwegs  3 oder 4x schon  ich glaub wenn ichs nächste mal aufm Torque sitz fall ich hinten runter weil der Lenker so hoch is  
mal abgesehen davon fährt sich die Gabel momentan einfach nur shice, die mag wohl diese Jahreszeit nicht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Januar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *so da wollen wir hier auch mal zum geburtstag gratulieren
> 
> euch beiden herzliche glückwünsche zum geburtstag
> 
> ...




Na da schließe ich mich doch mal an, alles gute ihr zwei  lasst krachen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Januar 2008)

Maggo - alles Gute. Ich hoffe, du hast dich schön feiern lassen.

@Rest - THX.

CU in 2 weeks.


----------



## eDw (11. Januar 2008)

Hi Freireiter,
vielleicht habt Ihr ja Lust im Februar bei uns vorbeizukommen. Wird sicher interessant:

************************************************** *****************************
18. Februar 2008 
Vortrag FRAX (Freeride AlpenX) im Martinushaus in Aschaffenburg

Wir haben's geschafft! Carsten Schymik http://www.schymik.de/ kommt uns besuchen und zeigt und seine beeindruckenden Bilder!
Hier könnt Ihr euch schon mal einen vorgeschmack holen: http://www.fraxn.de/
Carsten hat an der Trailskala fuer MTB mitgearbeitet und ist Admin hier im Forum.
Also, packt die Famile ein und kommt ins Martinushaus nach Aschaffenburg! 
More Info: http://www.AB-Biker.de

************************************************** *****************************


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (12. Januar 2008)

eDw schrieb:


> Hi Freireiter,
> vielleicht habt Ihr ja Lust im Februar bei uns vorbeizukommen. Wird sicher interessant:
> 
> ************************************************** *****************************
> ...



Hört sich doch ganz gut an.
Hat jemand interesse?

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Januar 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hört sich doch ganz gut an.
> Hat jemand interesse?
> 
> // Rocky



evtl. wär ich dabei...


----------



## Maggo (12. Januar 2008)

zu diesem zeitpunkt bin ich in hannover.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Januar 2008)

schade


----------



## Maggo (13. Januar 2008)

ja, sehr schade.


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Januar 2008)

Ja sehr sehr schade!


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Januar 2008)

och wenn sich von euch da einpaar einfinden würde ich auch mal schauen ob ich es dahin schaffe *planmach*

aber maggo - wirklich sehr sehr sehr schade


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Januar 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> och wenn sich von euch da einpaar einfinden würde ich auch mal schauen ob ich es dahin schaffe *planmach*
> 
> aber maggo - wirklich sehr sehr sehr schade



wär schön wenn du dabei wärst, mit maggo ist halt so richtig schade...


----------



## mzaskar (14. Januar 2008)

aber so richtig, richtig schade ..... wenn ich das mal so anmerken darf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (14. Januar 2008)

boah ey - ist das schade das der maggo nicht dabei ist. oh mann.... 

richtig gut sind meine zwei neuen freunde. das eine ist gelb und das andere schwarz. ich hoffe nur, das man mir nichts vormacht und ich sie wirklich nächste woche abholen darf.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Januar 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> boah ey - ist das schade das der maggo nicht dabei ist. oh mann....
> 
> richtig gut sind meine zwei neuen freunde. das eine ist gelb und das andere schwarz. ich hoffe nur, das man mir nichts vormacht und ich sie wirklich nächste woche abholen darf.



Was das wohl für Freunde sind


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Januar 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> boah ey - ist das schade das der maggo nicht dabei ist. oh mann....
> 
> richtig gut sind meine zwei neuen freunde. das eine ist gelb und das andere schwarz. ich hoffe nur, das man mir nichts vormacht und ich sie wirklich nächste woche abholen darf.



da bin ich aber mal gespannt...


----------



## mzaskar (15. Januar 2008)

Sehr gespannt


----------



## oldrizzo (15. Januar 2008)

..ich auch.. ich auch!


----------



## Maggo (15. Januar 2008)

erzählst noch nix?? dem kater sein neues rad iss ja auch schwarz und gelb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (15. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> dem kater sein neues rad iss ja auch schwarz und gelb.



 

sie sind nicht aus berlin! soviel kann verraten werden...


----------



## Maggo (15. Januar 2008)

wiggensbach?


----------



## oldrizzo (15. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> wiggensbach?



wiggensbach in baden würtenberg?


----------



## Maggo (15. Januar 2008)

wiggensbach in 87487 wiggensbach.


----------



## WODAN (16. Januar 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> richtig gut sind meine zwei neuen freunde. das eine ist gelb und das andere schwarz. ich hoffe nur, das man mir nichts vormacht und ich sie wirklich nächste woche abholen darf.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Januar 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> boah ey - ist das schade das der maggo nicht dabei ist. oh mann....
> 
> richtig gut sind meine zwei neuen freunde. das eine ist gelb und das andere schwarz. ich hoffe nur, das man mir nichts vormacht und ich sie wirklich nächste woche abholen darf.



wann probieren wir die denn aus

so ein tag am meer wär doch mal wieder was......


----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wann probieren wir die denn aus
> 
> so ein tag am meer wär doch mal wieder was......


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. Januar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wann probieren wir die denn aus
> 
> so ein tag am meer wär doch mal wieder was......



Ich komme auch mit ans meer! 

//Rocky


----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2008)

wenn der bernd mit dabei ist sind wir schon vier. reicht schon fast zum spaß haben. also:wann???


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenn der bernd mit dabei ist sind wir schon vier. reicht schon fast zum spaß haben. also:wann???



an nem Frei Tag wäre es gut.

Nils will bestimmt auch wieder fahren...das wär dann aber eher an nem sonntag und zwar ganz früh...was ist eigentlich mit Hakan ääääääähh tschuldigung natürlich HKN der will doch bestimmt auch mit. er hat mir fest zugesagt das er dieses jahr mal mit uns fahren will... und Zilli hab ich auch schon lang nicht mehr gesehen?

wer hat den noch lust mitzufahren?

was ist den mit unserem schwiezer kollegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2008)

ich!


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Januar 2008)

also fürs meer bin ich ja eigentlich auch immer zu haben


----------



## mzaskar (17. Januar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ......
> 
> was ist den mit unserem schwiezer kollegen?



der geht erstmal in den Schnee 

aber wenn ich mal wieder in FRA bin tät ich schon Lust haben tun


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Januar 2008)

Dienstag abend wenns wetter passt...biken


@HKN was ist jetzt mit dem turm bei euch, kein eis und man hört nix von dir?


----------



## Maggo (18. Januar 2008)

ich.


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich.



irgendwie sagst du immer dasselbe


----------



## Maggo (18. Januar 2008)

wer? was? ich???


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. Januar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> an nem Frei Tag wäre es gut.
> 
> Nils will bestimmt auch wieder fahren...das wär dann aber eher an nem sonntag und zwar ganz früh...was ist eigentlich mit Hakan ääääääähh tschuldigung natürlich HKN der will doch bestimmt auch mit. er hat mir fest zugesagt das er dieses jahr mal mit uns fahren will... und Zilli hab ich auch schon lang nicht mehr gesehen?
> 
> ...



Ich ich ich ich ich ich will auch mit.............


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Januar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Dienstag abend wenns wetter passt...biken
> 
> 
> @HKN was ist jetzt mit dem turm bei euch, kein eis und man hört nix von dir?



naja, keine ahnung. da mein rücken und bauch mich weiterhin nervt, denke ich zur zeit nicht wirklich an den turm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (19. Januar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> an nem Frei Tag wäre es gut.
> 
> Nils will bestimmt auch wieder fahren...das wär dann aber eher an nem sonntag und zwar ganz früh...was ist eigentlich mit Hakan ääääääähh tschuldigung natürlich HKN der will doch bestimmt auch mit. er hat mir fest zugesagt das er dieses jahr mal mit uns fahren will... und Zilli hab ich auch schon lang nicht mehr gesehen?
> 
> ...



ähmm ... ich würde auch gerne mal mitfahren - auch wenn ich freireiterisch eine absolute Niete bin ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Januar 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ähmm ... ich würde auch gerne mal mitfahren - auch wenn ich freireiterisch eine absolute Niete bin ...



Mache das ich biege dir dann deine Bremsscheibe wieder gerade! 

// Rocky


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Januar 2008)

Meer klingt toll, Turm eign. auch, nur Freitag nicht 

finds ja schade das du mich nicht vermisst lugga! *eingeschnappt*


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Meer klingt toll, Turm eign. auch, nur Freitag nicht
> 
> finds ja schade das du mich nicht vermisst lugga! *eingeschnappt*



ich vermiss dich doch auch...


----------



## Zilli (21. Januar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich vermiss dich doch auch...


... und mir fehlt auch Dein loses Mundwerk in meinen Ohren .

Tach auch mal ,
so langsam bin ich wieder da; war etwas heftig die letzten 3 Wochen. Werde zwar noch 2 Wochen mit Nacharbeiten gut zu tun haben, jedoch nicht mehr bis 2100 oder in der Spitze bis 2230 (Sa.+So. war ja nur am letzten Wochenende notwendig). 
Also wenn's mal wieder trockener ist, hätt ich auch wieder Lust mitzufahren.
Nächstes Wochenend gehts jedoch noch nicht.
Bis demnächst mal wieder.


----------



## oldrizzo (23. Januar 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> richtig gut sind meine zwei neuen freunde. das eine ist gelb und das andere schwarz. ich hoffe nur, das man mir nichts vormacht und ich sie wirklich nächste woche abholen darf.



hey,

es wird nur ein neuer freund. der andere war nur in größe m verfügbar und das nähme mir mein kreuz übel. vor allem auf längeren touren. aber den neuen freund in gelb hole ich sonntag ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> es wird nur ein neuer freund. der andere war nur in größe m verfügbar und das nähme mir mein kreuz übel. vor allem auf längeren touren. aber den neuen freund in gelb hole ich sonntag ab.



und wann wird er das erstemal gefahren?


----------



## oldrizzo (23. Januar 2008)

irgendwann nächste woche!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Januar 2008)

Na ihr Freireiter. Ganz schön wenig los hier. Wo versteckt ihr euch denn?


----------



## Zilli (26. Januar 2008)

Guude wie,


Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Na ihr Freireiter. Ganz schön wenig los hier. Wo versteckt ihr euch denn?


Jahresabschluss => in 3 Wochen 55 Übelstunden geschrubbt; jetzt schickt's aber erstma; die Prüfer sind abgezogen


----------



## mzaskar (26. Januar 2008)




----------



## mzaskar (27. Januar 2008)

wenn es die freireter mal ins Ausland treibt ....

http://www.bushpilotbiking.com

oder 

http://www.flowzone.ch/index.php?c=news&s=Canada


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Januar 2008)

heut ím taunus:




und auf besonderen wunsch:





schee wars!


----------



## Zilli (27. Januar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> heut ím taunus:
> [nice pics]
> 
> schee wars!



jo, heut hat's sogar auch bergauf Schbass gemacht (bergab natürlich erst reschd )


----------



## Roter Hirsch (27. Januar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> heut ím taunus:
> 
> 
> 
> schee wars!



Meine Rote Tuss und ich wären gerne dabei gewesen, aber manchmal muß ich auch mal was anderes tun.............


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> schee wars!



... vor allen Dingen, dass wir uns doch noch, wenn auch nur auf ein kurzes Schwätzchen, getroffen haben, auch wenn ich es nicht zur Tour geschafft habe 

Beim nächsten Mal werde ich versuchen dabei zu sein und vllt. klappt ja auch mal Felsenmeer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (27. Januar 2008)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Meine Rote Tuss und ich wären gerne dabei gewesen, aber manchmal muß ich auch mal was anderes tun.............





wahltho schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Mal werde ich versuchen dabei zu sein und vllt. klappt ja auch mal Felsenmeer



das wird sicher mal klappen


----------



## mzaskar (27. Januar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> heut ím taunus:
> ....Bildchen ....
> schee wars!



Hatte da etwa einer einen Plattfuss :


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. Januar 2008)

Scheint ne nette Runde gewesen zu sein. Bei meiner derzeitigen Kondition hätte ich aber einen Shuttle gebraucht.


----------



## Maggo (27. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hatte da etwa einer einen Plattfuss :



jaaaaaa..... und ausnahmsweise mal nicht bei mir.


----------



## Maggo (27. Januar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Scheint ne nette Runde gewesen zu sein. Bei meiner derzeitigen Kondition hätte ich aber einen Shuttle gebraucht.



sicher nicht, wir hatten nen schnitt von 7 oder so km/h. war also durchaus entspannt.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. Januar 2008)

Uuiih [staun]. Sooo schnell?


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. Januar 2008)

Hi Lugga,

wieder mal schlechtes Material gehabt?

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Januar 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hi Lugga,
> 
> wieder mal schlechtes Material gehabt?
> 
> // Rocky



da haben sie mich doch voll übers ohr gehauen
der schlauch war erst ganz neu drin und ist schon wieder kaputt


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. Januar 2008)

Dann mach doch einfach mal die Dornen aus dem Reifen.  
Was kann denn der arme Schaluch dafür, der hat schließlich nicht Fakir gelernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (28. Januar 2008)

der arme schaluch taugte nix....der nächste hat ja auch die luft gehalten

aber war wohl doch kein niederdruckschaluch, sonst wär er ja nicht gleich kaputt gegangen 

....und ich hab noch auf den felsen gedacht, war da nicht was  


niederdruckschaluch:  <  1bar
hochdruckschaluch:   >= 1bar


----------



## mzaskar (28. Januar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> der arme schaluch taugte nix....der nächste hat ja auch die luft gehalten
> 
> aber war wohl doch kein niederdruckschaluch, sonst wär er ja nicht gleich kaputt gegangen
> 
> ...


 
Hast doch nicht etwa Spikes montiert und den Reifen falschrum druff gemacht

und dann ganz wichtig ...... Die Schrift muss ueber dem Ventil stehen


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und dann ganz wichtig ...... Die Schrift muss ueber dem Ventil stehen



das kann es auch gewesen sein, wenn ich wieder zuhause bin werd ich das gleich mal kontrollieren


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. Januar 2008)

Das mit der Schrift ist gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz wischdisch!!!!!
Du bist vielleicht zu schwer?

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Januar 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Das mit der Schrift ist gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz wischdisch!!!!!
> Du bist vielleicht zu schwer?
> 
> // Rocky



beim hochfahren kam mir das so vor...


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. Januar 2008)

Wie sieht es denn diese Woche mal mit einem ride in der City aus?
Hat jemand lust und Zeit?
Mein Vorschlag wäre Freitag Abend

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (28. Januar 2008)

freitags kann ich nie....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. Januar 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn diese Woche mal mit einem ride in der City aus?
> Hat jemand lust und Zeit?
> Mein Vorschlag wäre Freitag Abend
> 
> // Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Januar 2008)

wenns nicht regnet wär freitag auch für mich O.K.

momentan ist aber für freitag abend regen angesagt


----------



## caroka (28. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> .......
> 
> und dann ganz wichtig ...... Die Schrift muss ueber dem Ventil stehen



So wie ich den kenne, hat der da nich dran gedacht.


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> So wie ich den kenne, hat der da nich dran gedacht.



doch hab ich, hab eben nachgesehen, ist alles vorschriftsmäßig  

daran kanns nicht gelegen haben


----------



## mzaskar (28. Januar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> doch hab ich, hab eben nachgesehen, ist alles vorschriftsmäßig
> 
> daran kanns nicht gelegen haben



hmmm  ..... ist der Maggo mit deinem Rad gefahren


----------



## Maggo (28. Januar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> doch hab ich, hab eben nachgesehen, ist alles vorschriftsmäßig
> 
> daran kanns nicht gelegen haben



spießer!



mzaskar schrieb:


> hmmm  ..... ist der Maggo mit deinem Rad gefahren



schnauze lutscher. ich bin wie immer unschuldig.


----------



## mzaskar (28. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ......
> 
> 
> schnauze lutscher. ich bin wie immer unschuldig.



Sag ich auch immer    


Dann tip ich mal auf falsch montierte Spikesreifen


----------



## Maggo (28. Januar 2008)

das sagen sie alle.


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> spießer!



selber spießer, verfroren noch dazu.... 



Maggo schrieb:


> schnauze lutscher. ich bin wie immer unschuldig.



glaub dem gar nix, wenn ich genau nachdenk, ist der mal nen mom vor mir gefahren, der hat bestimmt irgendwas auf meine linie geworfen, der maggo der macht sowas

@schwiz:hab nen wein und du?



jetzt mal im ernst: hat einer ne idee wie wir die zwei baumstämme die im ersten trail lagen wegkriegen können. motorsäge ist glaub ich nicht das richtige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (28. Januar 2008)

öffentlich drüber reden sicher auch nicht.


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> öffentlich drüber reden sicher auch nicht.



vielleicht könnten wir ja mit genügend leuten den baum wegheben


----------



## mzaskar (28. Januar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> selber spießer, verfroren noch dazu....
> 
> @schwiz:hab nen wein und du?



Bin erstmal auf die Diät  letzte Woche war anstrengend für so einen alten Sack wie mich 

schaue gerade VH1 Rock Classic 

nette alte Schlager von ACDC, Thin Lizzy, U2, Elvis und Konsorten aus den 7e0r und 80er ....


----------



## Maggo (28. Januar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> vielleicht könnten wir ja mit genügend leuten den baum wegheben



jajajaja jetzt wird wieder in die hände gespuckt.......


----------



## mzaskar (28. Januar 2008)

so ich hüpf mal von dannen 

GN8 @ all


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Januar 2008)

Wir könnten über Luxx's "Zaubertrank" herfallen und dann den Ast zu Seite schieben.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Januar 2008)

Sonntag soll gutes wetter sein,
da würde sich eine Tour anbieten
ich hab def. Zeit. 

Wer hätte den Lust?


----------



## Maggo (29. Januar 2008)

dann gäbe es sonntag jetzt ne headbanger und eine plauschertour. genau festlegen kann ich mich erst kurzfristig.


----------



## _jazzman_ (29. Januar 2008)

Am Sonntag? Wird dann wohl ne Pappnasen-Konfetti-Tour...
Wann und wo solls denn losgehen und wohin? Gibts da schon konkrete Vorstellungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (29. Januar 2008)

*wohin:* taunus altkönig und vielleicht auch feldberg, treffpunkt parkplatz hohemark
*wann:* bruder sagt nicht vor dem aufstehen, wann das ist muß noch eroiert werden


----------



## rocky_mountain (29. Januar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *wohin:* taunus altkönig und vielleicht auch feldberg, treffpunkt parkplatz hohemark
> *wann:* bruder sagt nicht vor dem aufstehen, wann das ist muß noch eroiert werden



Wenn es nach dem geht können wir nur ca 1 Std fahren da es dann schon wieder dunkel wird..... 
Wie wäre es denn am Meer? 

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Januar 2008)

was ist eigentlich mit rizzos neuem freund? ist der endlich da?


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Januar 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wenn es nach dem geht können wir nur ca 1 Std fahren da es dann schon wieder dunkel wird.....
> Wie wäre es denn am Meer?
> 
> // Rocky



meer wäre auch gut...aber sonntag soll tolles wetter sein...da ist bestimmt viel los am meer

Bruder hat sich grad geäußert und sagt elf wäre ne gute zeit, die schlafmütze!


----------



## mzaskar (29. Januar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich mit rizzos neuem freund? ist der endlich da?


 
Wahrscheinlich sitzt er verliebt und sprachlos davor


----------



## _jazzman_ (29. Januar 2008)

Elf Uhr Sonntag klingt ganz gut.

Muss noch abklären ob meine Anwesenheit an einem Fastnachtsumzug erwünscht ist oder nicht... Wenn nein, werd ich mal mitkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (29. Januar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> meer wäre auch gut...aber sonntag soll tolles wetter sein...da ist bestimmt viel los am meer
> 
> Bruder hat sich grad geäußert und sagt elf wäre ne gute zeit, die schlafmütze!



Das ist keine schlafmütze, sondern ein schlafsack!
Was versteht er unter 11Uhr?
Treffen oder aufstehen?
Bruder gib mal was von dir

// christoph


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Januar 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Das ist keine schlafmütze, sondern ein schlafsack!
> Was versteht er unter 11Uhr?
> Treffen oder aufstehen?
> Bruder gib mal was von dir
> ...



er versteht treffen drunter


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Januar 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Das ist keine schlafmütze, sondern ein schlafsack!


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Januar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich mit rizzos neuem freund? ist der endlich da?





ja, der ist da. seit sonntag. stubenrein ist er schon, fahrbereit auch, nur ich habe mir wohl was eingefangen (übelkeit usw.).

er ist noch nicht so, wie ich ihn gerne hätte, hat noch 2 kb, sc-gabel, usw., aber ich werde ihn so schon ausführen. schwer ist er, das kann ich euch sagen. er wiegt im leichten aufbau über 18 kg (mit nobby nic).

vllt. mache ich nachher mal ein bildelein und stelle es hier rein!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Januar 2008)

11.00 Uhr an der Hohemark scheint auch für mich eine realisierbare Zeit zu sein.


----------



## rocky_mountain (29. Januar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


>



Ist das deine einzige Reaktion?


----------



## rocky_mountain (29. Januar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> 11.00 Uhr an der Hohemark scheint auch für mich eine realisierbare Zeit zu sein.



Das glaube ich erst wenn ich dich um 11Uhr an der Hohemark sehe......


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Januar 2008)

...





...


----------



## Maggo (29. Januar 2008)

boah bernd, es ist ein trialfully.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Januar 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...
> bild vom gelben ding
> ...




Da wurde aber richtig geklotzt....was hast du denn vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (29. Januar 2008)

*Wg. Sonntag:*

d.h. also treffpunkt 11:00 parkplatz hohemark

wir werden nach möglichkeit die WAB meiden,
falls protektoren bei den mitfahrern vorhanden sind,
sollte sie die mitbringen. mann, weiß ja nie.

zur schulung des gleichgewichtsinns werden wir ganz langsam bergauf fahren.
bergab gehen wir es dann ein wenig schneller an, aber natürlich nur wenn es der weg zuläßt. 

wie immer gibts kein LMB eintrag

teilnehmer bisher:
Rocky M.
Bruder Jakob
Jazzmann - vielleicht
Maggo - großes vielleicht 
und meinereiner


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Januar 2008)

es begab sich aber zu der zeit, das sich in meinem kopf die idee manifestierte, ein dh-hobel würde mir gute dienste leisten und so zog ich los, um zu schauen, ob sich nicht adäquate zweiräder finden liessen. zur gleichen zeit etwa riss die sitzstrebe meines lieben freundes gevatter whiplash. sogleich übergab ich ihn der obhut fähiger männer die aus ihm, dem phönix gleich, ein neues gefährt machen sollten. nach wochen des wartens war ich dessen überdrüssig und ich verschärfte meine suche nach einem dicken bruder. meine suche führte mich bald darauf in die altehrwürdige stadt ulm, um dort meine höhenangst durch besteigung des dortigen münsters zu kurieren. auf dem weg dorthin begab es sich, dass ich in langenau abgebildetes gefährt zum verkauf sah und so kurz entschlossen zugriff, da der preis gar zu verlockend schien. und so nenne ich das gelbe ding nun mein eigen und hoffe auf viele lustige und schöne stunden auf seinem rücken. gevatter whiplash wird nach seiner kur einen etwas entspannteren dienst antreten können.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Januar 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Das glaube ich erst wenn ich dich um 11Uhr an der Hohemark sehe......



Wait'n see.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Januar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *Wg. Sonntag:*
> 
> d.h. also treffpunkt 11:00 parkplatz hohemark
> 
> ...



Bruder Jakob, Bruder Jakob, 
Schläfst du noch? Schläfst du noch? 
||: Hörst du nicht die Glocken? :|| 
Ding dang dong, ding dang dong.


----------



## rocky_mountain (29. Januar 2008)

Ich wette der Bruder kommt zu spät an die Hohemark, wer hält dagegen?


----------



## rocky_mountain (29. Januar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *Wg. Sonntag:*
> 
> d.h. also treffpunkt 11:00 parkplatz hohemark
> 
> ...



Was ist denn mit dem Nils?
Sein Rad ist doch wieder ok er hat also keine Ausrede.

// Rocky


----------



## Maggo (29. Januar 2008)

@rizzo: schöner luxus, ernsthaft ich bin mal auf bildchen vom gesamten gespannt. eigentlich ist gelb ja nicht so meine farbe.......iss ja aber auch deins.


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> eigentlich ist gelb ja nicht so meine farbe.......iss ja aber auch deins.



an und für sich auch nicht meine, aber

a) kaufe ich bikes nicht nach farbe und

b) gefallen mir die bikes meistens sehr gut, wenn sie erst mal bei mir im zimmer stehen.

jetzt ist aber auch schluss mit kaufen und ich muss mal ein paar sachen verkaufen, damit wieder geld in die kasse kommt.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Januar 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit dem Nils?
> Sein Rad ist doch wieder ok er hat also keine Ausrede.
> 
> // Rocky



Nils muß ich erst fragen....es ist aber relativ spät für ihn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. Januar 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/23267
> Bild vom gelben Freund
> ...


 
schöne Schweisnähte .... schönes Rad ..... Neu oder Occasion (gebraucht) ?

Werd da ja schon etwas neidig  wars ja schon bei dem rot weissen Freund


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Januar 2008)

edit - Doppelpost.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> eigentlich ist gelb ja nicht so meine farbe.......iss ja aber auch deins.



Deswegen gibt's ja auch nur einen kleinen Ausschnitt. Wahrscheinlich hat er den Bock einem Briefträger abgeschwatzt und muss erst noch die Taschen, den Gepäckträger und den Hauptständer abmontieren.


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> schÃ¶ne SchweisnÃ¤hte .... schÃ¶nes Rad ..... Neu oder Occasion (gebraucht) ?



gebraucht erstanden. die gabel ist wie neu, der rahmen hat wenige gebrauchsspuren und der rot weisse freund bekommt ein facelifting. das ist der lohn fÃ¼r:

- no alcohol since 2003 
- no cigarettes since 2005

ich habe mir mal spasseshalber ausgerechnet, was das in â¬ in summe ergibt. davon kann man sich mehrere bikes kaufen - auch neu, wenn es sein muss.

ps:sex habe ich aber noch! 




Bruder JÃ¶rn schrieb:


> ...Wahrscheinlich hat er den Bock einem BrieftrÃ¤ger abgeschwatzt und muss erst noch die Taschen, den GepÃ¤cktrÃ¤ger und den HauptstÃ¤nder abmontieren.


----------



## mzaskar (29. Januar 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> - no alcohol since 2003


Mann kann sich aber auch geisseln 



oldrizzo schrieb:


> - no cigarettes since 2005


 



oldrizzo schrieb:


> ps:sex habe ich aber noch!


 
na zum Glück, sonst könntest du ja gleich im Kloster ..... nee geht nicht, da brauen und trinken sie ja Bier


----------



## rocky_mountain (29. Januar 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ps:sex habe ich aber noch!



Macht die Beine müde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (29. Januar 2008)

damit hat mir rocky die beste aller ausreden für schlappmachen am berg geliefert!


----------



## rocky_mountain (29. Januar 2008)

Bitte gerne geschehen!
Ich bin auch immer auf der Suche nach Ausreden und diese macht so manchen auch noch neidisch......


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Januar 2008)

Das trifft aber nur bei älteren Herren zu. 

In jungen Jahren wirkt es belebend. [solange_ich_nicht_im_glashaus_sitz_kann_ich_noch_mit_steinen_werfen]


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Januar 2008)

Nils weiß bescheid,

und sagt bescheid


----------



## wissefux (30. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ... eigentlich ist gelb ja nicht so meine farbe



gelb is geil


----------



## wissefux (30. Januar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und auf besonderen wunsch:



soweit is es also schon gekommen  . der maggo lässt jetzt flicken


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. Januar 2008)

Das Bild erklärt, warum Luxx Protektoren für die Ausfahrt am Sonntag anregte. Da drückt der harte und unbequeme Waldboden beim Flicken nicht so.


----------



## WODAN (30. Januar 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> an und für sich auch nicht meine, aber
> 
> a) kaufe ich bikes nicht nach farbe und
> 
> ...



Naja, ich mußte Dich aber schon von den Vorzügen von Kalles Bikes überzeugen!

MfG
WODAN-der-seit-1999-Nicolai-fährt


----------



## _jazzman_ (30. Januar 2008)

Sonntag wird bei mir nix...
Wächtersbacher Faschingszug mit meinem Sohnemann steht auf dem Programm.

Vielleicht nächstes Wochenende oder mal unter der Woche dienstags oder donnerstags. Werde am Samstagnachmittag mein Bike mal bissl ausführen.

Wünsch euch nen sturz- und pannenfreien Tag im Taunus.

_jazzman_


----------



## wissefux (30. Januar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Das Bild erklärt, warum Luxx Protektoren für die Ausfahrt am Sonntag anregte. Da drückt der harte und unbequeme Waldboden beim Flicken nicht so.



aber schon merkwürdig, dass die freireiter auf einer *ga*-wab am flicken sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (30. Januar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> aber schon merkwürdig, dass die freireiter auf einer *ga*-wab am flicken sind


 
Deswegen sind sie ja teilweise maskiert, damit man sie nicht erkennt wenn sie ihren wahren Bestimmungen fröhnen


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Januar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> aber schon merkwürdig, dass die freireiter auf einer *ga*-wab am flicken sind



wir wollten ja nicht die trails blockieren


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. Januar 2008)

Sagt mal, hab ich den Wetterbericht richtig vernommen? Schnee in unseren Breitengraden?

Vielleicht sollte ich dann am Sonntag mal ein Sitzkissen mitnehmen. [grübel]  Wenn mal wieder geflickt wird, sitz ich wenigstens warm und weich.


----------



## caroka (31. Januar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Sagt mal, hab ich den Wetterbericht richtig vernommen? Schnee in unseren Breitengraden?
> 
> Vielleicht sollte ich dann am Sonntag mal ein Sitzkissen mitnehmen. [grübel]  Wenn mal wieder geflickt wird, sitz ich wenigstens warm und weich.



Genau, früher habe ich immer die Kirchgänger, an meinem Elternhaus vorbeigehend, beobachtet. Die hatten auch immer in der einen Hand die klappbaren Kissen und in der Anderen die Bibel.  
Du kannst ja noch die Bibel gegen Bike-Bravo oder DTN austauschen. Und Dein Nick..... der passt ja schon.     

Mensch, ich würde gerne mal wieder mit Euch reiten. 

Und weiter geht es.......


----------



## mzaskar (31. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Genau, früher habe ich immer die Kirchgänger, an meinem Elternhaus vorbeigehend, beobachtet. Die hatten auch immer in der einen Hand die klappbaren Kissen und in der Anderen die Bibel.
> Du kannst ja noch die Bibel gegen Bike-Bravo oder DTN austauschen. Und Dein Nick..... der passt ja schon.
> 
> Mensch, ich würde gerne mal wieder mit Euch reiten.
> ...


 
Na wenn das nicht Spielraum zur Interpretation lässt


----------



## caroka (31. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Na wenn das nicht Spielraum zur Interpretation lässt



Wir sind hier doch im Freireiterfred, da weiß jeder wie das gemeint ist.


----------



## mzaskar (31. Januar 2008)

Die Freireiter sind aber eher schreibfaule Gäule


----------



## caroka (1. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Freireiter sind aber eher schreibfaule Gäule



Im Moment scheint es so.


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. Februar 2008)

Wir sparen unsere Kräfte für Sonntag! 

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. Februar 2008)

Wie sind denn die aktuellen Bedingungen im Taunus? Reicht' schon für 'ne Schneeballschlacht, laufen die Lifte?


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. Februar 2008)

Du hast doch den besten Blick von uns auf den Taunus oder musst du dazu aufstehen?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. Februar 2008)

Nee, mein Büro ist Südhang. Ich habe freien Blick Richtung Saxnhousn, Main und Spessart. Um den Taunus zu sehen, müsste ich doch glatt 3 Büro's weiter gehen. Das ist ein weiter Weg, da ist das Befragen der Locals deutlich komfortabler.


----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2008)

meinereiner a**** amfuße des taunus. momentan isses far away from schnee, bedauerlicherweise denn aktuell gäbe es welchen wenns kälter wäre. so isses einfach nur regen


----------



## wissefux (1. Februar 2008)

ein kleiner blick auf die gipfel-webcam zeigt reichlich weisse pracht. zumindest ganz oben.
keine ahnung, ab wann das derzeit in etwa schon anfängt. vielleicht aktualisiert mal wieder jemand den wetterlage-fred ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> meinereiner a**** amfuße des taunus. momentan isses far away from schnee, bedauerlicherweise denn aktuell gäbe es welchen wenns kälter wäre. so isses einfach nur regen



Haben die gestern in der Hessenschau nicht was von Schnee sogar in der City gefaselt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Haben die gestern in der Hessenschau nicht was von Schnee sogar in der City gefaselt?



kann sein. seit ich weiß dass die in offenbach sitzen geb ich da aber solang niggs mehr drauf eh ichs nicht selbst gesehn hab.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. Februar 2008)

Jaja, unsere Froinde aus Bad Offenbach. Immer auf der Suche nach Heilklima.


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> kann sein. seit ich weiß dass die in offenbach sitzen geb ich da aber solang niggs mehr drauf eh ichs nicht selbst gesehn hab.



Obacht mein Freund, ich könnte das falsch verstehen!!!! 

// Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. Februar 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Obacht mein Freund, ich könnte das falsch verstehen!!!!
> 
> // Rocky



Unser Kurstädter.


----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Obacht mein Freund, ich könnte das falsch verstehen!!!!
> 
> // Rocky



brauchste nicht falsch verstehn, kannste ruhig richtig verstehn. iss gemeint wie ichs geschrieben habe.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. Februar 2008)

Maggo, tu mir doch bitte mal einen Gefallen.

Fahr nach Offenbach zum dortigen Wetteramt und erklär den Kachelmännern mal den Unterschied zwischen Regen und Schnee. Hier in der City regnet's, der Wasserpegel steigt und kurz unterhalb meines Bürofensters patroulliert bereits der Seenotrettungskreuzer.

Gestern noch behauptete dieses lichtscheue Gesindel, es würde SCHNEIEN. Und was ist passiert? Nix ist passiert. 

Richte den Herren also meine besten Wünsche aus, und wenn nicht bald Flocken statt Tropfen runterkommen, dann nehme ich denen ihr Wetterradar ab und stell ihnen einen Frosch im Glas hin.


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Februar 2008)

hier kurzer bericht am fuß vom feldi, auf den dächern bleibt der schnee langsam liegen und wenn ich die wiese gegenüber am berg anschaue wird die auch langsam aber sicher weißer...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. Februar 2008)

Hhmmm, wehe wenn das geflunkert ist.


----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Hhmmm, wehe wenn das geflunkert ist.



woher denn. der hkn zählt ja mehr zu taunus deluxe als wie zu dene babbische offebäscher.


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Februar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Hhmmm, wehe wenn das geflunkert ist.



ich mach auch extra für dich die schrift vom reifen über das ventil



Maggo schrieb:


> woher denn. der hkn zählt ja mehr zu taunus deluxe als wie zu dene babbische offebäscher.



taunus deluxe...*lach*...naja in schmitten ist es ja auch oft schon weiß, wenn anspach, oberhain und so nen kram noch grün sind...schneeloch^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. Februar 2008)

:d


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Februar 2008)

Wenn ich der Webbcam Glauben schenken darf, dann ist's oben auf Feldberg ganz leicht gepudert.  

Ich zieh heute mittag dennoch das Sofa vor und seh mir an was die Eintracht in Berlin macht. Ganz der bekennende Eurosportler eben.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Februar 2008)

- Sonntag 11:00 parkplatz hohemark -​


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Februar 2008)

Und dann, ...??? [shy]


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Februar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Und dann, ...??? [shy]



...und dann treiben wir dich den berg hoch


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Februar 2008)

R.A.U.F. ???? [shocked]

War hier nicht immer von runner die Rede?  

Auf was hab ich mich da nur eingelassen.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Februar 2008)

wir sollten kaffe und kuchen fürn fuxi einplanen.

das wäre doch eine motivationshilfe


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Februar 2008)

Eine weise Entscheidung.


----------



## caroka (2. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wir sollten kaffe und kuchen fürn fuxi einplanen.
> 
> das wäre doch eine motivationshilfe



Vorallem könnt Ihr Euch da aufwärmen. Heute war es tierisch kalt. Doch es lohnt sich. Ihr werdet sicher Euren Spass haben.  Da oben ist alles weiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (2. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> ... Heute war es tierisch kalt. Doch es lohnt sich. Ihr werdet sicher Euren Spass haben.  Da oben ist alles weiß.


Auf 800m hatte ich mich noch nie im Schnee umgezogen; kann ja spaßig werden


----------



## rocky_mountain (2. Februar 2008)

Auf was habe ich mich da eingelassen? 
Der babbische offebacher wirds euch morsche .............! 
11Uhr Hohemark die Messer sind gewetzt.

//Rocky


----------



## Zilli (2. Februar 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Auf was habe ich mich da eingelassen?
> Der babbische offebacher wirds euch morsche .............!
> 11Uhr Hohemark die Messer sind gewetzt.
> 
> //Rocky


Irgendwie verspüre ich eine negative Schwingung in Deinen Worten  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...

Ich hatte heut einen Offenbacher vor mir, der das Klischee eindrucksvoll bestätigt hat


----------



## rocky_mountain (2. Februar 2008)

Ich werde den Taunus in Schwingung bringen. 
Kommst du morgen auch?

// rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Heute war es tierisch kalt.



Wer bringt den Tee mit, wer den Rum? 

Gut, im Notfall kann ich auch auf den Tee verzichten.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Februar 2008)

Nils wird sich um 10:30 bei mir einfinden um mir auf dem weg in den taunus und uns bei unsere morgigen tour gesellschaft leisten zu können 

damit sind wir wenn mich nicht alles täuscht und ich das was ich in nachbarforen gelesen hab richtig interpretier, 
insgesamt 7 reiter plus einem der ganz wackelig ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Februar 2008)

Uuiih, das wird ja richtig voll.


----------



## mzaskar (2. Februar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Uuiih, das wird ja richtig voll.



Naja ader Taunus wirds verkraften


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Februar 2008)

meldung der bodenbeschaffenheit am fuße des feldbergs...hart vereist...ich würde für morgen reifen mit spikes empfehlen


----------



## wartool (2. Februar 2008)

jopp.. kann ich bestätigen.. ab der Saalburg ist afast alles weiß.. und meistens ziemlich glatt


----------



## mzaskar (2. Februar 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> meldung der bodenbeschaffenheit am fuße des feldbergs...hart vereist...ich würde für morgen reifen mit spikes empfehlen



Schaltafeln gehen auch  nur vorher die Kanten etwas nachschleifen 

Schneehöhe im Pistengebiet Maschgenkamm 2020m
140 cm

Schneehöhe im Pistengebiet Tannenboden 1400m
80 cm

Schneehöhe im Ort
80 cm

Juhu


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Februar 2008)

Mist falsches Sportgerät! 

// Rocky


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Februar 2008)

morsche...wie schauts aus...bei mir sieht es immer noch aus als ob man nur mit spikes fahren sollte. habt ihr die alle schon aufgezogen? hier am hang drehen drehen jedenfalls die winterreifen der autos schön durch


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Februar 2008)

Habe keine Spikes!
Was machen wir jetzt? Werde auf jeden Fall um 11Uhr am Treffpunkt sein, bringe vielleicht vorsichtshalber die Ski mit.....


//Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Februar 2008)

Ich hab zwar Winterreifen auf dem Auto, aber keine Spikes für's Bike.

So what, wird schon gehen.


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Februar 2008)

gut dann komme ich auch ohne. dann fahren probieren wir halt alle ohne unser glück. wobei wenn auf der anderen seite des bergs das wetter nicht grundlegend anders ist, sehe ich schwarz mit kontrollierten fahren. ich nehme dann auf jedenfall mal alle protektoren dieser welt mit (bzw. die die ich habe  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Februar 2008)

Soll ich dir meine Hockeyausrüstung mitbringen?


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Februar 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gut dann komme ich auch ohne. dann fahren probieren wir halt alle ohne unser glück. wobei wenn auf der anderen seite des bergs das wetter nicht grundlegend anders ist, sehe ich schwarz mit kontrollierten fahren. ich nehme dann auf jedenfall mal alle protektoren dieser welt mit (bzw. die die ich habe  )



Du kannst "kontrolliert" fahren? 

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Februar 2008)

das glatte treibt doch nur den schwierigkeitsgrad in die höhe...genau das was wir wollen


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Februar 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Du kannst "kontrolliert" fahren?
> 
> // Rocky



hkn findet immer die linie, ansonsten macht er ne neue...und da gehört ja kontrolliertes fahren dazu


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hkn findet immer die linie, ansonsten macht er ne neue...und da gehört ja kontrolliertes fahren dazu



ja immer die direkte...heute bestimmt öfters die falllinie


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Februar 2008)

ach das wird schon gut....wir werden viel lachen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Februar 2008)

Falllinie, soso. Du willst dich also nur vorm umsetzen drücken.


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Februar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Falllinie, soso. Du willst dich also nur vorm umsetzen drücken.



klar, was ich nicht kann muss umschifft werden


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Februar 2008)

Habe gerade mein Bike ins Auto geladen, man ist das kalt draussen........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (3. Februar 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Habe gerade mein Bike ins Auto geladen, man ist das kalt draussen........



weichei!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Februar 2008)

In der geheizten Stube ist's recht angenehm.


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Februar 2008)

na hut ab. wollte mich ja eigentlich noch von euch verabschieden, aber nachdem ich ne viertelstunde gewartet hatte wurde mir dann doch kalt.

bike ist schon sauber, jetzt muss ich mich noch reinigen und dann ist alles gut 

wobei ich bin ganz schön fertig und das obwohl ich ja heute der ständig schieber war. hat spaß gemacht und ich muss nun auch wieder mehr fahren. hat ja sonst alles keinen sinn


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Februar 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na hut ab. wollte mich ja eigentlich noch von euch verabschieden, aber nachdem ich ne viertelstunde gewartet hatte wurde mir dann doch kalt.
> 
> bike ist schon sauber, jetzt muss ich mich noch reinigen und dann ist alles gut
> 
> wobei ich bin ganz schön fertig und das obwohl ich ja heute der ständig schieber war. hat spaß gemacht und ich muss nun auch wieder mehr fahren. hat ja sonst alles keinen sinn



dafür das du solange nicht gefahren bist hast du dich doch wacker geschlagen...ich glaub alle waren fertig und ausgelaugt als wir unten ankamen...nils ist zu nichts mehr zu gebrauchen...der ist total am a****  


werd mich mal um die bilder kümmern....


----------



## Zilli (3. Februar 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ...wobei ich bin ganz schön fertig und das obwohl ich ja heute der ständig schieber war. hat spaß gemacht und ich muss nun auch wieder mehr fahren. hat ja sonst alles keinen sinn


Ich stimme Dir in allen Punkte zu ; wär schön Dich mal wieder öfters zu sehen.
Für uns WP-Jünger: 20,7 km /  2:47  netto / 609 hm /  Ø 7,4 km/h (damit wurde jener Schnitt von letzter Woche um 0,1 km/h unterboten)


----------



## Zilli (3. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ....
> 
> werd mich mal um die bilder kümmern....


mach dat *neugier*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Februar 2008)

So ihr Buben, meine Bilder stehen im Fotoalbum.


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Februar 2008)

erstmal bilder vom ralph beim schieben gucken und dann glaub ich ganz schnell ins bettchen.

@carsten - ja ich will auch wieder öfters mit euch fahren

@uwe - ja ja, net schönreden...es hat euch schon genervt...weil zum schluss seid ihr wenn ich grad angehechelt gekommen bin, gleich wieder losgefahren  also erholung pur


----------



## Maggo (3. Februar 2008)

@hkn: zum schluss sind wir bergab gefahren, sach blos da sollten wir warten. im ernst, ich fands auch toll dass du dabei warst und ich würde das jederzeit gerne wieder tun. ich kann dich aber auch verstehen, immerhin fahr ich ja auch oftmals irgendwo gaaanz hinten mit aber wie du so richtig sagst: von nix kimmt nix.


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Februar 2008)

so ich hau mich hin   GN8. klasse noch nicht 18 uhr und total im eimer. selbst futtern mag ich nix und das soll was heißen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Februar 2008)

Na ja, die Kälte ist auch nicht zu unterschätzen. Dann noch der Untergrund, das saugt die Energie raus.

Ich bin im Moment auch noch etwas träge, aber Hunger und Durst ist schlimmer als Heimweh, also geh ich gleich mal schauen das der Kühlschrank zu bieten hat.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Februar 2008)

meine bilder sind auch da:


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Februar 2008)

Schmuddelkind.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Februar 2008)

k-Frage 1.


----------



## caroka (3. Februar 2008)

Glühstrumpf Bruder


----------



## mzaskar (3. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Schaltafeln gehen auch  nur vorher die Kanten etwas nachschleifen
> 
> Schneehöhe im Pistengebiet Maschgenkamm 2020m
> 140 cm
> ...



5000 hm ==>> Powderday  (nur zwei Pistenabfahrten)

meine Schenkel brennen immer noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (3. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> meine bilder sind auch da:



wusste gar nicht das du ein braunes Velo hast 

schöne Bildchen in den diversen Fotoalben 

AmPoPo auf so einem blöden laufstück kamm heute so ein bekloppter Schweizer mit Mach 3 den Weg runtergeschossen ---- Respekt


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> 5000 hm ==>> Powderday  (nur zwei Pistenabfahrten)
> 
> meine Schenkel brennen immer noch



Sagg!


----------



## caroka (3. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sagg!



Jetzt pöbel ma nich hier rum. Du hast doch auch Dein Schbass gehabbt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Februar 2008)

ich wurd zwar auch eingeschneit, allerdings nur von Spachtelmasse die ich geschliffen habe


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Jetzt pöbel ma nich hier rum. Du hast doch auch Dein Schbass gehabbt.




aber boarden wär auch schön gewesen  

wobei der tag heute auch mit boarden schwer zu toppen ist


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Februar 2008)

So im Schnee das hat schon was, da passt auch Weiße Wand besser.

Geile Tour heute


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Februar 2008)

so, ersten schlaf hinter mich gebracht. aaahh, hat das gut getan. jetzt mal gucken was ich futtern kann


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Februar 2008)

Hey Jungs,
war eine super geile Tour gestern! 
Nachdem ich zu Hause war hat mich blitzschnell die Kraftlosigkeit überrascht und ich bin auf dem Sofa eingeschlafen. 

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Februar 2008)

Nils war gestern noch mal bei mir,
er hat sich vorm ofen aufgewärmt 

der war wirklich schlagfertig, hat aber immerhin das grinsen im gesicht gehabt 


hier noch ein bild vom Bruder, das ist dermaßen gut, das muß hier sofort zu sehen sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (4. Februar 2008)

sack... das wollte ich eben auch posten, da ich das so genial finde. 

GEILES BILD!!!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Februar 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> sack... das wollte ich eben auch posten, da ich das so genial finde.
> 
> GEILES BILD!!!!!


----------



## mzaskar (4. Februar 2008)

ein sehr schönes Bild .....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Februar 2008)




----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Februar 2008)

*sabber*
das fehlt bei mir noch... Altkönig im Schnee


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Februar 2008)

das bild fand ich auch gestern beim gucken gut...und da war ich sogar mal garnicht soweit dahinter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (4. Februar 2008)

hatt ich schon erwähnt das morgen ein city nightride stattfindet?


----------



## Maggo (4. Februar 2008)

zusag!wann?


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Februar 2008)

ich kann frühestens um 17:00

vielleicht aber auch früher...dann fahren wir aber alleine


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Februar 2008)

also ich fahr nicht mit


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Februar 2008)

fauler sagg!


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Februar 2008)

nö kein licht und kein trapo


----------



## mzaskar (4. Februar 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> nö kein licht und kein trapo


 
In der Stadt hats Licht


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Februar 2008)

wenn ich mir so die bilder hier ansehe, kommt zwangsläufig der gedanke das man ja eigentlich einen kalender machen könnte. 

mit den freireitern durch das jahr 2009...


----------



## Maggo (4. Februar 2008)

ich nehm morsche ma de foddo midd.


----------



## _jazzman_ (4. Februar 2008)

wann und wo trefft ihr euch morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wenn ich mir so die bilder hier ansehe, kommt zwangsläufig der gedanke das man ja eigentlich einen kalender machen könnte.
> 
> mit den freireitern durch das jahr 2009...


 
aber nicht nur beim flicken irgendwelcher Plattfüsse


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Februar 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> wann und wo trefft ihr euch morgen?



wir werden uns in Neu-Isenburg treffen..man könnte auch am eisernen einen zweiten treffpunkt ausmachen.  wieviel uhr wird noch entschieden. sag halt wann du kannst....


----------



## _jazzman_ (4. Februar 2008)

Ich denk morgen könnte es bei mir so ab 16.30 gehen? Kanns aber noch net genau sagen. Ist immer abhängig was hier so alles im Büro los ist.

Würde mein Auto bei Holly-Jane in Dreieichenhain abstellen und nach Neu Isenburg radeln, vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit.


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Februar 2008)

Also ich könnte um 18Uhr beim Lugga sein oder ist euch das zu spät?
Wenn ja komme ich in die City nach.

// rocky


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Februar 2008)

fahrt ihr von isenburg mit dem bike in die city?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Februar 2008)

Soso, morgen wollt ihr also fahren. Mal sehen wie ich aus dem Büro rauskomme.


----------



## Maggo (4. Februar 2008)

es wird voller!!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Februar 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> fahrt ihr von isenburg mit dem bike in die city?



jepp

wenn wir um 18:00 bei mir losfahren werden wir 18:30 bis 18:45 am eisernen steg sein


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Februar 2008)

es soll leicht regnen...aber wir sind ja harte junx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (4. Februar 2008)

wenns leicht regnet isses kein problem. wenns schüttet machts keinen spaß.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Februar 2008)

Man muss flexibel sein. Mir fällt spontan eine überdachte Variante ein.


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Februar 2008)

Also ich bin dann um 18Uhr beim Lugga!

//Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Februar 2008)

war eben bei HiBike, hab mir noch ne passenden dämpferfeder gakauft.  Daniel war auch da, hat zu mir gesagt wenn er soweit ist und sich umbringen will, fährt er mal bei uns mit...irgendwie hab alle die das gehört haben dann komisch geschaut....

wg. morgen, mal fakten festlegen....

18:00 bei mir, 18:45 eiserner steg, aber nur wenn sich jemand für dort anmeldet...

...und selbstverständlich wird der obligatorische besuch im Maincafe zum ende des reitens auch morgen stattfinden...


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Februar 2008)

....morgen könnten wir auch auf ummauerung des brunnen der alten oper....


----------



## Zilli (4. Februar 2008)

Hi zusammen,
die Bilder sind echt schön(er).
Morgen wird's wohl nichts mit mir wg. A*****. Ich wünsch Euch trockene Treppen pen pen pen pen pen pen pen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Februar 2008)

Ich muss sehen wie ich das zeitlich schaffe. Daher sage ich nur unter Vorbehalt zu. Wird's für die Anfahrt nach N.I. zu knapp, würde ich zum Eisernen Steg kommen. Ich sag morgen im Lauf des Nachmittags Bescheid.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Februar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich muss sehen wie ich das zeitlich schaffe. Daher sage ich nur unter Vorbehalt zu. Wird's für die Anfahrt nach N.I. zu knapp, würde ich zum Eisernen Steg kommen. Ich sag morgen im Lauf des Nachmittags Bescheid.



geb dir halt mal ein wenig mühe...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Februar 2008)

Noch bin ich guter Dinge. Aber wenn ich morgen wieder mal in mein Superheldenkostüm steigen darf um die Welt zu retten, dann kann's knapp werden.


----------



## mzaskar (4. Februar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Noch bin ich guter Dinge. Aber wenn ich morgen wieder mal in mein Superheldenkostüm steigen darf um die Welt zu retten, dann kann's knapp werden.



Ist das so ein enges mit Cape


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Februar 2008)

Weiser Einteiler mit weisen Schuhen!


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. Februar 2008)

Uäahhhh 
Habe gerade festgestellt das ich Heute um 17Uhr einen Termin mit einem Techniker habe.
Werde es nicht schaffen um 18Uhr beim Lugga zu sein, kommt darauf an wie es sich entwickelt komme ich dann nach.

// Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Februar 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Weiser Einteiler mit weisen Schuhen!




Du hast die weissen Handschuhe vergessen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. Februar 2008)

Die hast du doch schon!


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Februar 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Uäahhhh
> Habe gerade festgestellt das ich Heute um 17Uhr einen Termin mit einem Techniker habe.
> Werde es nicht schaffen um 18Uhr beim Lugga zu sein, kommt darauf an wie es sich entwickelt komme ich dann nach.
> 
> // Rocky



das ist aber gar nicht schön


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Daniel war auch da, hat zu mir gesagt wenn er soweit ist und sich umbringen will, fährt er mal bei uns mit...irgendwie hab alle die das gehört haben dann komisch geschaut....


Ah jo, entweder ich brech mir bei euren Tourn mit meinem Minimalfederwegsrad den Hals oder ihr brecht ihn mir, wenn ich bergauf drängele.  
Mal sehen, ob sich mal was ergibt, wobei mich die freie Natur mehr anspricht, als City. Wünsch euch viel Spaß heute abend! Angeblich soll der Regen weniger oder zumindest wärmer werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (5. Februar 2008)

tja, auf das thema regen wollte ich auch grad mal zu sprechen kommen. hier hat sichs glaub ich so richtig schön eingeregnet, selbst wenn der regen wärmer wird ist das ganz schön doof.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Februar 2008)

also hier regnets grad ziemlich doll,
mir eigentlich schon zu doll...


----------



## Maggo (5. Februar 2008)

lass ma nachher abwarten.wenn nicht dann halt die tage.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Februar 2008)

Zumindest führt der Main kein Hochwasser.


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. Februar 2008)

Als alternative könnten wir uns von innen bewässern.
Was haltet ihr davon?

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Februar 2008)

langen ist momentan zwar nass aber kein regen...ei vielleicht haben wir glück


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Februar 2008)

In der City laufen die Leute derzeit ohne Schirm rum. Aber die Gassen sind unverändert nass, die Treppen nicht minder.


----------



## mzaskar (5. Februar 2008)

Mann oder Memme ..... ist doch nur Wasser und ein guter Grund danach etwas von innen nachzufeuchten. So kann auch kein Defizit zwischen innen und aussen entsteht


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Februar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> In der City laufen die Leute derzeit ohne Schirm rum. Aber die Gassen sind unverändert nass, die Treppen nicht minder.



jetzt mach aber mal nen punkt,
wir sind am sonntag einen der anspruchsvollsten trails im taunus bei schnee gefahren und jetzt jammerst du weil die treppen nass sind   


...bis heut abend sind die trocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Februar 2008)

Was fallt ihr denn jetzt über mich her? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Da gebe ich nur einen Wetterindercitylivebericht und kurz drauf bin ich der Buhmann. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Was war am Sonntag anspruchsvoll? Der nichtendenwollende Anstieg vielleicht, aber der Rest, ...


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Februar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was fallt ihr denn jetzt über mich her?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[schleimmodus_an]

   

   

   

[schleimmodus_aus]


----------



## mzaskar (5. Februar 2008)

Neue Freireiter Diziplin:

http://www.spiegel.de/auto/fahrkultur/0,1518,532367,00.html


----------



## _jazzman_ (5. Februar 2008)

Bin gerade vom Büro zum Auto gelaufen und es war so eglisch nasskalt, dass ich heute dem Ruf meines Sofas im beheizten Wohnzimmer nicht widerstehen werden kann. 
Zumal es eh bissl [krankmodus] krazt im Hals [/krankmodus] und ich mich nächste Woche wieder zur Freundin nach Klagenfurt verabschiede, werde ich auf Grund der Wetterlage heute meine Fernsehfernbedienung penetrieren.

Sollte sich jedoch unverhoffter Weise noch der Himmel auftun und sich ein späktakulärer Sonnenuntergang über der Skyline ankündigen, komm ich vielleicht doch noch vorbei.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Februar 2008)

Komme jetzt endlich von der A***. Hier fängt's grad wieder an zu regnen. Bei dem Schmuddelwetter zieht's mich nicht auf den Bock, ich gebe kurzentschlossen der Couch und 'nem guten Roten den Vorzug.


----------



## Maggo (5. Februar 2008)

tja, dann will ich mich mal widerwillig meinen vorrednern anschließen. ich werd gleich mal bissi kosmetik am schwarzen machen und anschließend das essen für meine süße und ihre beste freundin machen. schad ihr leut, ich hat mich echt gefreut, mehr noch freu ich mich allerdings drauf sowas mal in kurzen hosen zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Februar 2008)

Du kochst in kurzen Hosen? [staun]

Jungs - da wartet demnächst wohl eine Riesenshow mit Maggo als Hauptattraktion auf uns.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Februar 2008)

ich wär natürlich gefahren, aber wenn ihr alle kneift werd ich das auch machen. ich will ja nicht als sonderling dastehen....


es ist eklig da draußen...geh mal holz holen und werd mir den platz vorm ofen reservieren


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich wär natürlich gefahren, aber wenn ihr alle kneift werd ich das auch machen. ich will ja nicht als sonderling dastehen....
> 
> 
> es ist eklig da draußen...geh mal holz holen und werd mir den platz vorm ofen reservieren



Habe noch einen Techniker im Haus wenn der fertig ist schaue ich mal kurz bei dir vorbei um zu sehen das du nicht eingeschlafen bist.

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Februar 2008)

gestern abend am lagerfeuer haben wir uns überlegt das wir heute abend eigentlich mal wieder in FFM ne schoppelocation besuchen könnten.

wer hat den lust...aber ohne bike


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Februar 2008)

18.30 Uhr Kanonesteppel Saxnhousn?


----------



## Maggo (6. Februar 2008)

ich wees noch nedd.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Februar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> 18.30 Uhr Kanonesteppel Saxnhousn?



da würd ich mich zu übereden lassen...


----------



## mzaskar (6. Februar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> 18.30 Uhr Kanonesteppel Saxnhousn?


 
Da würd ich ja fast vorbeikomme, leider ist mir die Anfahrt dann doch etwas lang  und dann noch ohne Rad 

Ansonsten könnte ich euch noch den Apfelwein Dax empfehlen, mit lecker Essen und lecker Stöffche


----------



## rocky_mountain (6. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da würd ich mich zu übereden lassen...



Ich bin überredet!
Wer reserviert einen Platz sonst haben wir das selbe Problem wie letztens! 

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Februar 2008)

bruder soll das machen...der kannt sich aus...der schafft auch in der stadt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Februar 2008)

Mach ich, bislang zähle ich 3 verbindliche Zusagen. Wer kommt noch?

Hier noch mal eine umfangreiche Information zur Location.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Februar 2008)

mir läuft grad das wasser im mund zusammen, hab mir eben das essen für heut abend ausgesucht...

...bruder bestellst du das auch gleich mit?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Februar 2008)

Ups, das hab ich zu spät gesehen. Der Tisch für 18.30 Uhr ist bereits reserviert.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Februar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ups, das hab ich zu spät gesehen. Der Tisch für 18.30 Uhr ist bereits reserviert.



grummblgrmmblgrumbel


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> grummblgrmmblgrumbel



Komm doch


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Februar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Komm doch


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Februar 2008)

lecker, lecker, aber ich muss grad mal auf meine (nicht)schlanke linie achten.

euch viel spaß


----------



## Maggo (6. Februar 2008)

ich passe. demnächst vielleicht mal.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Februar 2008)

rocky ruf mich mal an...kannst du mich abholen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (6. Februar 2008)

die woche südtirol wäre der 5. bis 12.7, da haben wir gebucht

die woche vorher wäre die entsprechende, Fabienne kann dummerweise erst ab dem 01.07


----------



## mzaskar (6. Februar 2008)

Gute Nachtgeschichte für die Freireiter 

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=1220916254177863787&q=mountainbike+tv

gefunden hier: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=264117

Habt Spass und schöne Träume 

Gruss aus der Schweiz


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> die woche südtirol wäre der 5. bis 12.7, da haben wir gebucht
> 
> die woche vorher wäre die entsprechende, Fabienne kann dummerweise erst ab dem 01.07



Das passt gar nicht.  Daddy und Bruderherz haben in dieser Zeit B-Day. Wenn ich da fehle, werde ich enterbt und vom Hof gejagd.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gute Nachtgeschichte für die Freireiter
> 
> http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=1220916254177863787&q=mountainbike+tv
> 
> ...



Jaja, die Schweiz.  

Davos den Spengler Cup gibt, Davos hohe Berge gibt, Davos schöne Abfahrten gibt, Davos teuer ist.


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Februar 2008)

was ST ohne mich? das geht ja garnicht


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Februar 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> was ST ohne mich? das geht ja garnicht



der Termin oben ist der an dem ich mit der Familie dort bin.

mach dir keinen kobb du bist auf dem verteiler  


was fürn wetter da draußen und ich sitz hier...am besten ich brech ab...und nix wie aufs bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2008)

Hoi Lug(ga)xx  (sorry musste sein)

Wo geht es denn hin in South Tirol ???


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi Lug(ga)xx  (sorry musste sein)
> 
> Wo geht es denn hin in South Tirol ???



ins dorf tirol 

auf den berg gehts mit der hirzer bahn
und mir der meran 2000 seilbahn

...und dann gehts runter [biggrins]


wir haben gestern getagt....und da ist uns doch glatt dein angebot wieder eingefallen



mzaskar schrieb:


> ich könnte ja eine Freireiterbasis in Alpennähe gründen
> 
> muss mich mal nach geeigneten Behausungen auf die Suche machen
> 
> evtl. findet sich unter www.groups.ch etwas was man für ein WE oder so mieten kann



hats du dir schon was überlegt???


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ins dorf tirol
> 
> auf den berg gehts mit der hirzer bahn
> und mir der meran 2000 seilbahn
> ...



wie geil, wobei die erste gondel echt nerven kostet 

aber dann wirds fast gleich gut. entweder nach einpaar metern links oder den berg hoch und dann flowig runter. 

*träum* grad mal schnell an die felsenplatten auf dem 2er denk...


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Februar 2008)

ach gut war auch die treppe lugga wo du meintest -> "die kann man schon fahren" - war ja nur 1,5 meter mit einer oder zwei stufen  was haben wir gelacht....


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Februar 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ach gut war auch die treppe lugga wo du meintest -> "die kann man schon fahren" - war ja nur 1,5 meter mit einer oder zwei stufen  was haben wir gelacht....



da steh ich jetzt auf dem Schlauch


----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hats du dir schon was überlegt???


 
für 3 * 2 Personen, wobei ich gerne alleine Schlafe oder ich darf anfassen 
könnt ich etwas in Scuol besorgen. Für grössere Gruppen müsste ich schauen. Da gäbe es z.B. etwas am Pizol, ist aber nicht das ganz grosse Radrevier. 
Aber ich kann mich ja mal schlau machen und einfach mal losfragen für Ende August ????

Für ein WE würde Arosa / Lenzerheide sich gut anbieten.


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Februar 2008)

ei ich weiß garnicht mehr wie der weg hieß...das war der, den wir an einem tag 2mal hochgefahren/geschoben haben  (über ne straße an deren ende eine baustelle war)...warte ich such mal ein bild. den konnte man in 2 versionen fahren und bei dem einen war relativ am schluss die möglichkeit so ne "art von treppe" zu fahren oder wie wir dran vorbei


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Februar 2008)

ach sehe ich das richtig das die alten fotos weg sind?

EDIT: auf dem hier ->


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Februar 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ach sehe ich das richtig das die alten fotos weg sind?



das siehst du falsch, 
geh auf dein profil
dort hast du die option ins alte oder auch ins neue fotoalbum zu gehen


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Februar 2008)

na gut..nur links steht halt nur noch der link zur neue galerie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (7. Februar 2008)

http://video.google.de/videoplay?doc...ntainbike +tv

bei 20:16 - dachte ich so, man ist der langsam...aber wenn man es kann


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Februar 2008)

ich weis jetzt welche treppe du meinst

die ist auf dem tail den wir gefahren sind als wir mit der hirzer bahn hoch sind

ich glaub das der 40er


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich weis jetzt welche treppe du meinst
> 
> die ist auf dem tail den wir gefahren sind als wir mit der hirzer bahn hoch sind
> 
> ich glaub das der 40er



nee nee, du meinst die treppe die zu dem wasserfall geführt hat. ich meine ne andere  aber die ist auch gut...und hatte glaub ich nur eine zwischenstufe auf 1,5 meter


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Februar 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ach sehe ich das richtig das die alten fotos weg sind?
> 
> EDIT: auf dem hier ->



da gings doch zum steilen weg runter!?


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da gings doch zum steilen weg runter!?



ja so hieß der glaub ich


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Februar 2008)

da wär ich jetzt gerne [schwelginerinnerung ]


----------



## Maggo (7. Februar 2008)

ich war zwar nicht dabei, wäre aber jetzt trotzdem auch gerne da.


----------



## Maggo (7. Februar 2008)

vorallem wenn du sagst es sei toll dort.


----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2008)

schlimm wenn ich sage, ich wäre nicht gerne dort  höchstens es hat 1m Pulverschnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Februar 2008)

Ich glaub dem Lugxx kein Wort. Uns erzählt er, es wäre *toll*.

In Wahrheit ist's bestimmt *ganz toll*. Ich könne mich da jetzt auch gut vorstellen. Den ganzen Tag freireiten und abend gemütlich in 'nem Wirtshaus bei Vino, Schlutzkrapfen, Speck, .... [schmacht]


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich war zwar nicht dabei, wäre aber jetzt trotzdem auch gerne da.



mit recht wärste da gerne...da kommt dann ne kehre die fahrbar ist und ab da gehts dann direkt geil los. schön steine, steil usw. fett. 

ich träum mal mit uwe...schnell mal zeit in den sommer vorgedreht und dann hin gebeamt


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Februar 2008)

aber richtig fett...und richtig geil


----------



## caroka (7. Februar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich glaub dem Lugxx kein Wort. Uns erzählt er, es wäre *toll*.
> 
> In Wahrheit ist's bestimmt *ganz toll*. Ich könne mich da jetzt auch gut vorstellen. Den ganzen Tag freireiten und abend gemütlich in 'nem Wirtshaus bei Vino, Schlutzkrapfen, Speck, .... [schmacht]



Ruhe jetzt!!!
Das kann sich doch keiner anhören.....ähh sehen.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ruhe jetzt!!!
> Das kann sich doch keiner anhören.....ähh sehen.



mmmmmmmmhhh, 
das war doch eins von den steilen stücken, ich glaub das ist auf dem 3er gewesen


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Februar 2008)

und dann zwischendurch immer wieder mal chillen:



​
das hat schon spaß gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (7. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und dann zwischendurch immer wieder mal chillen:
> 
> das hat schon spaß gemacht



  - ja ja ja da muss ich zustimmen...das chillen war aber auf dem 2er...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Februar 2008)

Faules Pack.


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> mmmmmmmmhhh,
> das war doch eins von den steilen stücken, ich glaub das ist auf dem 3er gewesen



Paahh



Lucafabian schrieb:


> und dann zwischendurch immer wieder mal chillen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Paaahhhhh*


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Paahh
> 
> 
> 
> *Paaahhhhh*



so so paahhh also


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> so so paahhh also



Na aus dem Bett gefallen?


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2008)

Hallo ihr Freibeuter, wollte mal Fragen wieviel Leutchen den Lust auf die Schweiz hätten? Datum so ende August (27.08.08 - 31..08.08). damit ich mal grob eine Vorstellung habe nach welcher Unterkunft gesucht wird. Als Gebiet kämme wohl Graubünden (Arosa, Lenzerheide) Innerschweiz (Schwyz) oder evtl. noch Bregenzerwald (A) dort Warth / Schröcken in die engere Wahl. Für weitere Vorschläge bin ich offen.


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2008)

http://www.groups.ch/de/k-0673-3524...ieb.html?SID=94c3746771e2f66987b132708eea04bc

http://www.groups.ch/de/k-8757-7782...ieb.html?SID=94c3746771e2f66987b132708eea04bc

http://www.groups.ch/de/k-0129-0073...ieb.html?SID=94c3746771e2f66987b132708eea04bc

Hab mal biserl rumgeschaut, nur um mal Anhaltspunkte zu geben


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Freibeuter, wollte mal Fragen wieviel Leutchen den Lust auf die Schweiz hätten? Datum so ende August (27.08.08 - 31..08.08). damit ich mal grob eine Vorstellung habe nach welcher Unterkunft gesucht wird. Als Gebiet kämme wohl Graubünden (Arosa, Lenzerheide) Innerschweiz (Schwyz) oder evtl. noch Bregenzerwald (A) dort Warth / Schröcken in die engere Wahl. Für weitere Vorschläge bin ich offen.



Ich!


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2008)

Achja

ich könnt auch versuchen ein Häuschen für eine ganze Woche zu bekommen. Ich selbst würde jedoch nur am WE aufschlagen, oder Abends zum trinken


----------



## oldrizzo (8. Februar 2008)

hat jemd lust vom 10.04. - 13.04. mit nach aix-la-bains zu kommen? dort findet eine grosse liteviller sause statt und ich fahre dahin. das ist ein tolles bikerevier. wenn man nett fragt, kann sich einer der damen und herren den touren auch anschliessen. es gibt verschiedene tourguides.

sagt an....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (8. Februar 2008)

bernd mit dir fahr ich fast überall hin  nur französisch kann ich nicht wirklich


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> hat jemd lust vom 10.04. - 13.04. mit nach aix-la-bains zu kommen? dort findet eine grosse liteviller sause statt und ich fahre dahin. das ist ein tolles bikerevier. wenn man nett fragt, kann sich einer der damen und herren den touren auch anschliessen. es gibt verschiedene tourguides.
> 
> sagt an....


 
heisst es nicht AIX-LES-BAINS oder gibt es das 2x


----------



## oldrizzo (8. Februar 2008)

stimmt.... aix-les-bains


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Februar 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> hat jemd lust vom 10.04. - 13.04. mit nach aix-la-bains zu kommen? dort findet eine grosse liteviller sause statt und ich fahre dahin. das ist ein tolles bikerevier. wenn man nett fragt, kann sich einer der damen und herren den touren auch anschliessen. es gibt verschiedene tourguides.
> 
> sagt an....



Danke für das Angebot, habe es auch schon gelesen hätte ja das richtige Bike. 
Fahren aber nach Finale das wird zuviel!!!!

// Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Februar 2008)

Genau in knapp 10 Wochen ist's soweit.


----------



## oldrizzo (8. Februar 2008)

wer von den herren war denn schon mal am gardasee? wo kommt man denn da gut unter wenn man zu viert ist und bikes dabei hat? riva? torbole? wir wollen da nämlich im september hinfahren. danke!


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Februar 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Na aus dem Bett gefallen?





mzaskar schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Freibeuter, wollte mal Fragen wieviel Leutchen den Lust auf die Schweiz hätten? Datum so ende August (27.08.08 - 31..08.08). damit ich mal grob eine Vorstellung habe nach welcher Unterkunft gesucht wird. Als Gebiet kämme wohl Graubünden (Arosa, Lenzerheide) Innerschweiz (Schwyz) oder evtl. noch Bregenzerwald (A) dort Warth / Schröcken in die engere Wahl. Für weitere Vorschläge bin ich offen.



da hat die geli geburtstag....das geht nicht...die bringt mich um


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da hat die geli geburtstag....das geht nicht...die bringt mich um



Datum ist relativ ..... Überlegt euch doch mal etwas und gebt laut. Ich werd dann versuchen auf Kaperfahrt zu gehen und Beute zu machen


----------



## Arachne (8. Februar 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> wer von den herren war denn schon mal am gardasee? wo kommt man denn da gut unter wenn man zu viert ist und bikes dabei hat? riva? torbole? wir wollen da nämlich im september hinfahren. danke!



Wieso sprichst Du denn nur die Herren an???   

Ich war da schon mit Bikerinnen und Bikern. Wir hatten in Torbole zwei Appartements mit je zwei Zimmern, die wir jeweils zu zweit belegten. Später kamen noch zwei in ein weiteres Appartement in diesem Haus (wieviele waren wir?  ). Die Bikes konnten wir in der Tiefgarage des Hauses wegschließen.

Die sind da aber mittlerweile fast alle auf Biker vorbereitet. Am Wochenende bei schönem Wetter geht es da zu, wie auf einem Bike-Festival...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> wer von den herren war denn schon mal am gardasee? wo kommt man denn da gut unter wenn man zu viert ist und bikes dabei hat? riva? torbole? wir wollen da nämlich im september hinfahren. danke!



vergiss Gardasee fahr ins Tessin oder Livigno oder Dolomiten, die Alpen sind gross und viele Skigebiete haben jetz Liftshuttle und alles schöne.....da hast du noch mehr für dich alleine und musst am Trail nicht anstehen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (8. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Freibeuter, wollte mal Fragen wieviel Leutchen den Lust auf die Schweiz hätten? Datum so ende August (27.08.08 - 31..08.08). damit ich mal grob eine Vorstellung habe nach welcher Unterkunft gesucht wird. Als Gebiet kämme wohl Graubünden (Arosa, Lenzerheide) Innerschweiz (Schwyz) oder evtl. noch Bregenzerwald (A) dort Warth / Schröcken in die engere Wahl. Für weitere Vorschläge bin ich offen.



Ich.........


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Februar 2008)

wie sieht es denn mit morgen und fahren aus. ich hab ganz unverhofft frei bekommen, kann entweder ganz früh zwischen und 8:00 und 9:00 und muß um eins wieder zuhause sein oder später sprich 14:00-14:30?


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2008)

[Lawinenbulletin]
Der Neuschnee diese Woche ist v.a. in hohen Lagen windbeeinflusst und gebunden. Lawinen können dort durch Einzelpersonen ausgelöst werden. Eine vorsichtige Routenwahl ist wichtig. Im Tagesverlauf sind v.a. an steilen Sonnenhängen Nassschneerutsche und vereinzelt -lawinen zu erwarten.
Gefahrenstufe 3 = Erheblich
[/Lawinenbulletin]

Als ich gehe Morgen Freireiten  um 8 Uhr gehts los  nur hab ich kein Rad dabei ....


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> [Lawinenbulletin]
> Der Neuschnee diese Woche ist v.a. in hohen Lagen windbeeinflusst und gebunden. Lawinen können dort durch Einzelpersonen ausgelöst werden. Eine vorsichtige Routenwahl ist wichtig. Im Tagesverlauf sind v.a. an steilen Sonnenhängen Nassschneerutsche und vereinzelt -lawinen zu erwarten.
> Gefahrenstufe 3 = Erheblich
> [/Lawinenbulletin]
> ...



SAGG!​


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2008)

Gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2008)

Arosa ..... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4463514&postcount=2


----------



## Zilli (9. Februar 2008)

Tach auch zusammen,
ich hab seit Mittwoch ne XXL-Erkältung (mein Chef hat mich sogar Do. + Fr. jeweils heimgeschickt ; a) um mich zu erholen, b) die Kollegen nicht anzustecken, c) damit ich wieder fit bin, wenn er übernächste Woche in Urlaub geht).
.... und nun is so'n gei***s Wetter, ich könnt  :kotz: und _*SCHEI***_ schreien.

Vllt. werde ich zur Förderung meiner Erholung das Speci in die Küche holen (is wärmer als in der Garage) und nach 9 Monaten mal alle Lager am Hinterbau ausbauen, säubern und fetten (hoffentlich muß ich danach keine SOS-Signale senden ).

Euch viel Spaß bei allem was Ihr abreitet . (nun past + copy bei de Freireiter)


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Februar 2008)

wenn mann sonntgas halb nagisch auf alden rumspringt ist das ja kein wunder 

ich wünsch dir gute besserung...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Februar 2008)

Gute Besserung.

@Oldrizzo - natürlich gibt's viele gute Reviere, aber der Lago ist eben der Lago.  Als Standort ist Torbole oder Riva m.E. am besten.
Schau mal hier, da findest du kompakt Hinweise zu Unterkünften und Touren.

Beste Reisezeit ist sicher der Juni, da ist die erste Welle abgeebbt, bevor es zur Ferienzeit wieder voll wird. Von Mitte Juli bis Anfang September ist's zu voll, erst ab Mitte September (zur Weinlese ) lohnt sich's wieder.

Wenn du Fragen hast, einfach melden.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (9. Februar 2008)

@ Zilli

auch von mir gute Besserung 

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2008)

@ Zilli 

Gute Besserung aus der Schweiz, kann dir ja einen Packen Ricola schicken 

Was soll ich sagen Schweinege**er Tag 4 500 HM Freigeritten und nun schmerzen die Schenkel 

Dabei fast in eine Gams gescheppert ..... die kam da auf einmal den Berg hoch und stand so 5 m vor mir 
So nah war ich dem Ding noch nie in freier Natur, und die sind verdammt gross 


Jetzt schnell duschen und dann der Einladung eines Freundes zum Curry Folgeleisten


----------



## fUEL (9. Februar 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> wer von den herren war denn schon mal am gardasee? wo kommt man denn da gut unter wenn man zu viert ist und bikes dabei hat? riva? torbole? wir wollen da nämlich im september hinfahren. danke!


 
Hi Bernd!
Ich kann Dir das Piccolo mondo empfehlen.
Die sind sehr nett da haben immer die Bude voll Biker und Rennradler und abschließbarer Fahrradkeller ist obligatorisch.
Der Laden ist in Torbole kurz vor der Brücke wo Meckys Bikestation ist und die Preise sind auch ok.
Bin da jetzt zum 3. Mal ab 23. April bis Anfang Mai übers Festival und freu mich drauf.

Würd allerding nur mit Frühstück buchen, denn Lokale gibt es jede Menge zu entdecken und zu viert ist das auch prima denn da kriegt Ihr auch nen Platz wenn Ihr kurzfristig nen Tisch wollt. 
Gruß Frank


----------



## oldrizzo (9. Februar 2008)

besten dank @ bruder und fuel... das hört sich sehr gut an. ich habe nochmal finale ins spiel gebracht, das war so toll da, dass ich gerne nochmal hinfahren würde. für die nicht radelnden mädels ist der lago vermutlich besser. ich halte euch auf dem laufenden.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Februar 2008)

In Dro gibt's einen recht großen Schuhmarkt, ...


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Februar 2008)

ähm wie soll ich sagen,
alle die freitag arbeiten müssen mal wegschauen

am Frei-Tag mittag
gehts ans meer 

genaue zeit wird noch bekanntgegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2008)

daaaaaa simmer dabei daaaat is priiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiima.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ähm wie soll ich sagen,
> alle die freitag arbeiten müssen mal wegschauen
> 
> am Frei-Tag mittag
> ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ähm wie soll ich sagen,
> alle die freitag arbeiten müssen mal wegschauen
> 
> am Frei-Tag mittag
> ...



Wer?
Wann?
Wo?


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Februar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


>


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Februar 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wer?
> Wann?
> Wo?





Wer:​bisher sind wir nur zu zweit

aber ich kann da noch einen bernd,
vielleicht kommt der auch mit,
dann war da noch die lawine,
der der die neuen lines zieht, der hat auch frei

mal sehen




Wann:​ich denk wir sollten so um 13:00 dort sein




Wo:​
Ei am Meer


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Februar 2008)

Hörst du jetzt bald auf.


----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2008)

meermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeer!


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Februar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Hörst du jetzt bald auf.




...und wenn ich ganz leise rede ?


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Februar 2008)

hier der erste lmb eintrag der freireiter:


FREI-TAG am Meer
​


.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...und wenn ich ganz leise rede ?



*Auch dann nicht.*


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Februar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> *Auch dann nicht.*



ups


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Februar 2008)

Na also, geht doch.


----------



## oldrizzo (11. Februar 2008)

ich bin am freitag biketechnisch schon verplant....


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> dann war da noch die lawine,
> der der die neuen lines zieht, der hat auch frei



die lawine kann wohl kommen - schaut gut aus. stefan ist krank


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Februar 2008)

damit wären wir zu dritt



sprich wir werden viel spielen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Hab ich da was gelesen, dass die Freibeuter am Freitag das Meer kapern und keine Gefangene machen


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hab ich da was gelesen, dass die Freibeuter am Freitag das Meer kapern und keine Gefangene machen



^^willst du damit dein interesse bekunden?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Februar 2008)




----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Februar 2008)

in den Osterferien hab ich viel Zeit  vllt ergibt sich da ja auch mal was *hoff*


----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hier der erste lmb eintrag der freireiter:
> 
> 
> FREI-TAG am Meer
> ...



hab mich mal angemeldet. harharhar.


----------



## Zilli (11. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> meermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeermeer!


klar m***, hiervon 


Gruß vom immernochundwahrscheinlichnochFreitagverschnupften
Zilli 







Ich wünsch Euch was *woismeinTemposchluchz*


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ^^willst du damit dein interesse bekunden?



Das heisst ihr geht ins so wunderschöner Felsenmeer im Odenwald? Dort wo man so wunderschön Freereiten kann und viel Spass mit Freunden hat?
Da würd ich ja schon gerne kommen, ......
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Leider bin ich im Saarland, muss mit meinen Brüdern mal das Geschenk für meinen Vater besprechen. Aber ich bin bestimmt im April mal in Frankfurt da würd ich gerne mal wieder etwas Meerluft einatmen 

Wenn es klappt treffe ich mich mit den Plauschern am Samstag in KH ....
Aber euch viel Spass im Meer und nicht zu weit hinaus schwimmen


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> hab mich mal angemeldet. harharhar.



mit


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das heisst ihr geht ins so wunderschöner Felsenmeer .....gerne kommen, ......
> ....
> Leider ..........etwas Meerluft einatmen
> 
> ...



da wirst du natürlich am freitag was verpassen  ...aber samstag in KH ist sicher auch nicht zu verachten 


warst du schonmal dort?


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da wirst du natürlich am freitag was verpassen ...aber samstag in KH ist sicher auch nicht zu verachten
> 
> 
> warst du schonmal dort?


 
nein noch nicht, deswegen ist es ja interessant. Aber evtl. fällt es ins Wasser, da die meisten Plauscher nicht können. Werden es dann aber evtl. beim nächsten mal nachholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2008)

@ HKN

was wiegen eigentlich deine Spank LR??? gibt gerade einen grÃ¼nen Spank / AtomLab LRS fÃ¼r unter 300 â¬ ..... Ich glaube es ist der Stuff oder Stiff oder wie der heisst .....


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. Februar 2008)

Wo trefft ihr euch am Freitag?
Am Meer?

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Februar 2008)

meist haben wir uns auf dem parkplatz gräfenhausen getroffen
du könntest aber auch erst bei mir vorbei kommen...das wär ja nicht soweit weg von deinem arbeitsplatz


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ HKN
> 
> was wiegen eigentlich deine Spank LR??? gibt gerade einen grünen Spank / AtomLab LRS für unter 300  ..... Ich glaube es ist der Stuff oder Stiff oder wie der heisst .....



*gg* du keine ahnung, aber da du mich ja nun kennst kommt es mir weniger auf das gewicht an. 300 euro ist ok

denke die wiegen so jeweils knapp 1 kg oder so - ohne reifen und schlauch

ich hab hier bestellt 
http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=52874

die stiffy 40 ist die die ich habe. und da steht was von 700 gr die felge + nabe und speichen...


----------



## Enduro Doc (12. Februar 2008)

Guude,
Mitte Aprill soll der neue Bike Film VIRTUOUS im CineStar Mainz zu sehen sein.
Trailer gibts auf der Seite www.ionatefilms.com.

Geile Sache das. Neuigkeiten werden dann auf der CineStar Homepage www.cinestar.de zu finden sein.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Februar 2008)

Wenn ihr ans Meer fahrt, dann denkt an Ebbe und Flut. Nicht dass ihr dort ankommt und die ganzen Steine sind weg.


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. Februar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wenn ihr ans Meer fahrt, dann denkt an Ebbe und Flut. Nicht dass ihr dort ankommt und die ganzen Steine sind weg.



Da das Meer am Hang liegt ist das Wasser sowieso schon weg.......


----------



## oldrizzo (13. Februar 2008)

und hier ein weiterer anschlag auf eure geschmacksnerven:




still work in progress since 2007


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Februar 2008)

bernd, bernd 
wo soll das mit dir nur hinführen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

So was könnt mir auch gefallen


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Februar 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> und hier ein weiterer anschlag auf eure geschmacksnerven:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenigstens ist die Schrift am Ventil!


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Februar 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wenigstens ist die Schrift am Ventil!



aber nur vorne...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Februar 2008)

Toll, da hält man sich ja mit den Knien die Ohren zu.


----------



## Hopi (13. Februar 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> und hier ein weiterer anschlag auf eure geschmacksnerven:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr geil


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Februar 2008)

wie wird gebremst? 
Sattel als Weichteilschutz  muss ja nicht gleich was kaputt gehn wenn man mal was versaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Februar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wie wird gebremst?



Lieber gestürzt als Schwung verloren.


----------



## oldrizzo (13. Februar 2008)

na, dann will ich euch mal schlauer machen: gebremst wird zur zeit mit dem linken, wahlweise auch mit dem rechten fuß, der einfach von hinten zwischen reifen und gabelbrücke verklemmt wird. das ist nicht elegant, schult aber das gleichgewicht. einen sattel gibts auch, aber noch keine passende sattelstütze. die sollte nämlich 25,6 mm umfang haben und leider habe ich nur eine 25,4 mm hier und keine passende reduzierhülse.

kommt aber beides noch drauf....


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Februar 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> einen sattel gibts auch, aber noch keine passende sattelstütze. die sollte nämlich 25,6 mm umfang haben und leider habe ich nur eine 25,4 mm hier und keine passende reduzierhülse.
> 
> kommt aber beides noch drauf....



jetzt mach aber ein ding 0.2 mm reduzierhülsen gibts doch überall, da kannst sogar zu OBI gehen


----------



## oldrizzo (13. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> jetzt mach aber ein ding 0.2 mm reduzierhülsen gibts doch überall, da kannst sogar zu OBI gehen



sagst du.... ich war bei hibike, bikemax, beim händler meines vertrauens, baumarkt... da gabs nix, nix und wieder nix!


----------



## Hopi (13. Februar 2008)

Du alter BMXer  hinten kannst Du aber schon eine dran machen. Hast Du mal bei 24/7 nach einer BMX stütze gekuckt? Kommt jetzt auch eine neue ans Flipper. Und dann muss ich mal die Planung vom neuen in Angriff nehmen    LAST CORD


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Februar 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> sagst du.... ich war bei hibike, bikemax, beim händler meines vertrauens, baumarkt... da gabs nix, nix und wieder nix!



und die haben wirklich keine *REDUZIERHÜLSEN* gehabt, die liegen doch gleich neben den siemens lufthaken


----------



## oldrizzo (13. Februar 2008)

wo der luggx recht hat, hat er recht..... mal was anderes: ich brauche noch gewichte für die wasserwaage, weiß einer wo es sowas gibt?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Februar 2008)

Beim Wasserwaagengewichtfachverkäufer im Wasserwaagengewichtfachgeschäft?


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Beim Wasserwaagengewichtfachverkäufer im Wasserwaagengewichtfachgeschäft?



si senor. direkt neben dem laden mit den froschhaarpinseln.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> si senor. direkt neben dem laden mit den froschhaarpinseln.



Gibt es dort nicht auch den Abhanghshobel und das Verstellbare Augenmaß  

Ganz zu schweigen von der Feierabendschablone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (13. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gibt es dort nicht auch den Abhanghshobel und das Verstellbare Augenmaß
> 
> Ganz zu schweigen von der Feierabendschablone



und den handverdrehten weizenwinkel gibts da auch


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

ihr habt sie nicht mehr alle. ich geh mal den spannungsabfall wegfegen.


----------



## oldrizzo (13. Februar 2008)

hey maggo,

bei gelegenheit kannst du dir ja mal meine zylinderinnenbeleuchtung und die kolbenrückholfeder anschauen. ich glaube die sind kaputt....


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

würd ich ja gerne machen aber von autos hab ich keine ahnung. ich bin veranstaltungsmensch. iss echt ein jammer.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> hey maggo,
> 
> bei gelegenheit kannst du dir ja mal meine zylinderinnenbeleuchtung und die kolbenrückholfeder anschauen. ich glaube die sind kaputt....



Keine innenbeleuchtete Nockenwelle  die brauchst du aber noch dringend, sonst wird das nichts


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Februar 2008)

jetzt fehlt nur noch das übergangsstück zwischen strom und wasser

@Maggo: spannungsabfall ist sondermüll, nicht einfach in den mülleimer werfen !


----------



## oldrizzo (13. Februar 2008)

hmmm, dann werde ich mir mal meinen bremszylinder aufsetzen und selber nachschauen....


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

Maggo ist beschäftigt  erste Vorbereitungen auf die erste K-Frage im neuen Fred


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> jetzt fehlt nur noch das übergangsstück zwischen strom und wasser
> 
> @Maggo: spannungsabfall ist sondermüll, nicht einfach in den mülleimer werfen !



ich brings dir nach offenbach. da isses gut aufgehoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (13. Februar 2008)

im hafen ist ja die spannungsabfalldeponie, da ist er gut aufgehoben 

wo wollen wir uns am freitag treffen


...lallala...mal schauen ob ich noch nen roten im keller hab...dumdi dumdideldumdida


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

na dann......


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> im hafen ist ja die spannungsabfalldeponie, da ist er gut aufgehoben
> 
> wo wollen wir uns am freitag treffen
> 
> ...



kannst du den vielleicht mit zu mir bringen??? ich könnte dir dann aufm heimweg den spannungsabfall mitgeben....


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> kannst du den vielleicht mit zu mir bringen??? ich könnte dir dann aufm heimweg den spannungsabfall mitgeben....



hast keinen mehr?  


dudeliduldatrallala ...... keiner im haus kiddies im bett .....ofen an.....der rote ist offen...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Februar 2008)

Es ist F.A.S.T.E.N.Z.E.I.T. !!!

Frisches Quellwasser sollte deinen Gaumen entzücken, und nicht vergorener Obstsaft.


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hast keinen mehr?
> 
> 
> dudeliduldatrallala ...... keiner im haus kiddies im bett .....ofen an.....der rote ist offen...



komm her, kannst deinen ofen auch mitbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (13. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> komm her, kannst deinen ofen auch mitbringen.



wenn ich nicht zum aufpassen verdonnert wär
und die geli hier wär
würd ich vorbeikommen
inkl. rotem
den ofen würd ich aber zuhause lassen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Februar 2008)

Wolltest du nicht die Tage ein paar Flaschen deiner Hausmarke bestellen?


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wenn ich nicht zum aufpassen verdonnert wär
> und die geli hier wär
> würd ich vorbeikommen
> inkl. rotem
> den ofen würd ich aber zuhause lassen



ich war tatsächlich nochmal im subbermaggt. die haben noch roten gehabt.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Februar 2008)

Spontanität herrscht. Ihr habt mich auf den Geschmack gebracht, ich hab eben auch noch mal im Keller nach dem Rechten geschaut. Da gab's doch tatsächlich ein Tröpfchen, das partout ins Glas wollte. Soll ich da widersprechen? [shy]


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Februar 2008)

hab grad das letzte glas der hausmarke (Eymann) vertilgt

dann nehm ich mal ne sammelbestellung auf
Bruder 2 
mzaskar ?
ich 4

noch irgendwer interessiert?


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab grad das letzte glas der hausmarke vertilgt
> 
> dann nehm ich mal ne sammelbestellung auf
> Bruder 2
> ...



hab ich den schon gekostet? wenn ja war er gut und ich nehm auch zwei.

@bruder: die rechten gehörn in en knast und nicht in den keller.


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> hab ich den schon gekostet? wenn ja war er gut und ich nehm auch zwei.
> 
> @bruder: die rechten gehörn in en knast und nicht in den keller.



hab ich schon gekostet. war echt gut.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab grad das letzte glas der hausmarke (Eymann) vertilgt
> 
> dann nehm ich mal ne sammelbestellung auf
> Bruder 2
> ...



2  komme aber erst im April in deine Nähe


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

Achja hab ich gesagt, dass ich noch 4 Flaschen oder sind es noch 5 der Hausmarke habe


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Februar 2008)

maggo 2
mzaskar 2
bruder 2
ich 4


zilli will bestimmt auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab grad das letzte glas der hausmarke (Eymann) vertilgt
> 
> dann nehm ich mal ne sammelbestellung auf
> Bruder 2
> ...



Wann ist mit dem Eintreffen zu rechnen, und wann machen wir die Gruppenverköstigung? 

@Maggo - rechte Seite = Vino rosso; linke Seite = Vino bianco


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

da freu ich mich auch schon drauf.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

Die halten ja nie bis April


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

Ich brauch ne Unterkunft im Bregenzer Wald, Lechtal oder Grosswalsertal
Kennt jemand von euch was, will Freeriden gehen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die halten ja nie bis April



Na und, dann wird eben noch mal nachbestellt. Dirzuliebe würde ich dieses schwere Los auf mich nehmen.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

Achja hab ich das hier gepostet

vor allem das letzte Bild, Grillen a la Suisse 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4472645&postcount=372


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Na und, dann wird eben noch mal nachbestellt. Dirzuliebe würde ich dieses schwere Los auf mich nehmen.



oohh dank Dir Bruder Jörn, wahre Freundschaft gibt es nur im Wein


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Februar 2008)

Es ist zum weinen.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Achja hab ich gesagt, dass ich noch 4 Flaschen oder sind es noch 5 der Hausmarke habe



Sagg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Februar 2008)

Hhhmmmm, der Lugxx hat jetzt schon fast zehn Minuten nicht mehr geantwortet. Ob er sich im Keller beim Nachschubholen verlaufen hat?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sagg...



Aah, da isser ja wieder.


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> oohh dank Dir Bruder Jörn, wahre Freundschaft gibt es nur im Wein



erst hat ich gelesen "ware freundschaft gibts nur in wien"....stimmt ja gar nicht.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Februar 2008)

also ich werd dann mal 10 kisten bestellen, zilli ruf ich vorher nochmal an,

dem hirsch würd das bestimmt auch gut schmecken


in der woche in der geliefert wird, werd ich versuchen das gewünschte einzurichten


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Februar 2008)

Was soll ich denn da? Riesenradfahren?


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn da? Riesenradfahren?



Wein trinken im heurigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Februar 2008)

Ich hab mich nicht getraut das zu schreiben


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> also ich werd dann mal 10 kisten bestellen, zilli ruf ich vorher nochmal an,
> 
> dem hirsch würd das bestimmt auch gut schmecken
> 
> ...



was haben die für lieferzeiten? besser als bei canyon? bitte nicht vor mitte märz.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Februar 2008)

Aber wenn's eh raus ist.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Februar 2008)

bah schmeckt das zeug das ich hier hab bäh
merlot cabernet sauvignon barrique
steht auf dem label
pfui fast wie der spanische roja


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> was haben die für lieferzeiten? besser als bei canyon? bitte nicht vor mitte märz.



*M.Ä.R.Z.* [shocked]

Warum soooo lange warten?


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> also ich werd dann mal 10 kisten bestellen, zilli ruf ich vorher nochmal an,
> 
> dem hirsch würd das bestimmt auch gut schmecken
> 
> ...



ich lass ihm (hirsch) das mal zukommen.


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> *M.Ä.R.Z.* [shocked]
> 
> Warum soooo lange warten?



ich bin vorher in hannover.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> was haben die für lieferzeiten? besser als bei canyon? bitte nicht vor mitte märz.



bis dahin ist er leer


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Februar 2008)

We'll never drink alone. 

Wir warten auf dich [word]


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (13. Februar 2008)

zur not könnten wir uns ja auch nochmal treffen
ampo po hannover
da ist der harz nicht weit
und da gibts den brocken
un dnoch ne bahn die hochfährt
wenn das wetter mitspielt
könnten wir ja mal den brocken rocken


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> zur not könnten wir uns ja auch nochmal treffen
> ampo po hannover
> da ist der harz nicht weit
> und da gibts den brocken
> ...



brocken? klingt gut. zur cebit bzw. den anstehenden zeitraum seh ich da aber schwarz.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Februar 2008)

Du m1t 'ne Auswärtsfahrt?


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Februar 2008)

das ist aber weit weg
da müssen wir dort pennen
min eine nacht


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> das ist aber weit weg
> da müssen wir dort pennen
> min eine nacht



das ist ja weiter wie die grossen Berge


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Februar 2008)

Wer hat denn damit angefangen? [diegeisterdieichrief]


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Februar 2008)

Stefan hat Recht, in der selben Zeit sind wir in den richtigen Bergen. 

Da geht's nämlich richtig hoch und richtig wieder runter. Und wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dann gibt's im Tal richtig gutes Essen & Trinken.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Februar 2008)

Mal am Rande bemerkt. Ist euch aufgefallen, uns muss jemand schlecht bewertet haben. Statt 4 haben wir nur noch 3 Sterne. Wehe wenn ich den erwische.


----------



## dschugaschwili (13. Februar 2008)

guten abend,
meinereiner wünscht sich seit langen einen ausflug zum felsenmeer. lasst mir doch bitte anfahrtsskizze zum treffpunkt u. die uhrzeit um die ihr euch zu sammeln gedenkt, zukommen.
ach ja, nochwas bezüglich der radauswahl: wie gestaltet sich der gipfelsturm? wird gefahren, geschoben oder getragen?  
ich kann bei bedarf noch jemanden von euch ab sachsenhausen mitnehmen.
danke für die information, d.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (14. Februar 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> guten abend,
> meinereiner wünscht sich seit langen einen ausflug zum felsenmeer. lasst mir doch bitte anfahrtsskizze zum treffpunkt u. die uhrzeit um die ihr euch zu sammeln gedenkt, zukommen.
> ach ja, nochwas bezüglich der radauswahl: wie gestaltet sich der gipfelsturm? wird gefahren, geschoben oder getragen?
> ich kann bei bedarf noch jemanden von euch ab sachsenhausen mitnehmen.
> danke für die information, d.



ich würde nach meinem fitnessgrad zum schieben tendieren. kannst also die bahnschienen rausholen 

getragen wird nur stellenweise mittendrin, wenn man ne stelle noch mal fahren will. für hoch gibt es ne WAB


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Februar 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich würde nach meinem fitnessgrad zum schieben tendieren. kannst also die bahnschienen rausholen
> 
> getragen wird nur stellenweise mittendrin, wenn man ne stelle noch mal fahren will. für hoch gibt es ne WAB



seine bahnschiene scheint aus plastik zu sein, die erinnert mich an die vom Bruder und dem Ede. das ist die sorte mit der man, wegen der entstehenden reibungshitze, nicht zu schnell fahren darf.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Februar 2008)

G'nau. Das hat man uns in der Rinne ja sehr bildhaft beschrieben. 

Zum Glück schieb ich eine solche Bugwelle vor mir her, in deren Windschatten fährt sich's wie im Vakuum. Meine Sofa ist also nicht gefährdet.


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Februar 2008)

guten morgen.
ja,ja. der berühmte diskussionskohlenstoff. an der rinne fahren, meines wissens, nur werkstoffkundler und andere ingenieure...

@lucafabian: die maplinks funzen bei mir nicht. kann dich ja heut abend unter deiner festnetznr. anrufen. wenns dir recht ist, dann hole ich dich in n.i. ab und wir fahren gemeinsam in einem vehikel. 

gruss, d.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Februar 2008)

bin jetzt doch da und fahr erst am mo nach stuttgart...


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> bin jetzt doch da und fahr erst am mo nach stuttgart...


Und ich bin krank!
Ich glaube das wird bei mir morgen nix. 

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Februar 2008)

Du musst ab und an ein Glas Rotwein trinken. Der ist gut für's Herz und stärkt die Abwehrkräfte. 

Oder einfach mal wieder richtig den Berg runterfahren. Das macht frei.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Februar 2008)

Ach ja, xx-Touren sind ungesund. Ich habe gelesen, sie seien sogar schädlich für die Gelenke und der Fahrtwind auf dem Mainradweg greift die Bronchien an.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Februar 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Und ich bin krank!
> Ich glaube das wird bei mir morgen nix.
> 
> // Rocky



da kann ich dem bruder nur recht geben...ein guter roter vorm ofen...da kann man gar nicht mehr krank werden

seh zu das du wieder xsund wirst


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Februar 2008)

Ich werde mir mühe geben, vielleicht gehts ja morgen besser.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2008)

Thema Schweiz

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4481105&postcount=5


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Februar 2008)

Auch im Sommer hat die Ferienregion Lenzerheide / Valbella / Parpan jede Menge zu bieten:


Wandern und Trecking - wer's braucht
Mountainbike Touren - ah ja
Seilbahnen und Sessellifte - jetzt wird's interessant
Globiwanderweg - bitte was?
Feuerstellen im ganzen Gebiet - Lugxx, der Kamin ist gesichert
Kinderspielplätze - sind die Berge nicht unser Spielplatz?
kasperlitheater - das können wir selbst doch viel besser
Showkäserei - wer bringt den Wein mit?
Gleitschirmfliegen - gibt's da Gewichtsbegrenzungen?

Heidsee in Lenzerheide mit folgenden Möglichkeiten: Banden, Surfen, Segeln, Pedalos und Ruderboote mieten - Captain Jack Sparrow

Tennis - boring

BMX - zum Warm up ganz nett

Kayak - Fahren


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2008)

und dazu noch 

www.freeride-x.ch

als Schmankerl 

zum Desert dann noch

http://www.bike-explorer.ch/grischatrail/default.htm


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und dazu noch
> 
> www.freeride-x.ch
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Februar 2008)

Jetzt lenk bitte nicht von deinen originären Aufgaben ab. Hast du schon bestellt und wann wird geliefert?


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Februar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Jetzt lenk bitte nicht von deinen originären Aufgaben ab. Hast du schon bestellt und wann wird geliefert?




hab noch nicht bestellt,
ich warte noch dieses WE ab und dann wird bestellt,
hab noch nix vom Zilli gehört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2008)

Lass dir nur Zeit, ich hab noch 5 Flaschen


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Lass dir nur Zeit, ich hab noch 5 Flaschen



Sagg


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2008)

Gerne


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Lass dir nur Zeit, ich hab noch 5 Flaschen



Bist du unter die Sammler gegangen? Du sollst das Zeug geniessen, nicht damit alt werden.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Februar 2008)

@HKN: treffpunkt 12:30 auf dem Parkplatz O.K.?

ich komm mit dschugaschwili hin...Maggo kommt auch hin

PN mir doch nochmal deine tel nummer, du weißt doch die löcher


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Februar 2008)

ok, wenn ich nicht da sein sollte hab ich irgend ne sinnvolle ausrede gefunden 

aber die nummer schicke ich dir natürlich noch mal...


----------



## Zilli (14. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> maggo 2
> mzaskar 2
> bruder 2
> ich 4
> ...


Guuude, isch wurd gerufe ?

bin isch hier rischdisch im Club der annonüme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ei dann nemm isch ach zwo 

Had der eigendlisch links- oder reschdsdrehende Gärbsäure


----------



## Zilli (14. Februar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Mal am Rande bemerkt. Ist euch aufgefallen, uns muss jemand schlecht bewertet haben. Statt 4 haben wir nur noch 3 Sterne. Wehe wenn ich den erwische.


Isch hab ämol was grad gerüggd


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Februar 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Isch hab ämol was grad gerüggd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2008)

bald gehts los.hoffentlich lassen die mich hier rechtzeitig weg.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2008)

sozusagen noch 4:45 


schon wieder raucherpause?


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Februar 2008)

Wünsche euch viel Spass, bei mir wird es nix! 
Muss erst meine Seuche wieder los werden.

//Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wünsche euch viel Spass, bei mir wird es nix!
> Muss erst meine Seuche wieder los werden.
> 
> //Rocky



gute besserung...


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Februar 2008)

Danke,
und lasst die Steine liegen fürs nächste mal!


----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> sozusagen noch 4:45
> 
> 
> schon wieder raucherpause?



ständig. shice raucher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Februar 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Isch hab ämol was grad gerüggd



Sehr gut.


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Februar 2008)

ich geht erstmal zum doc...


----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2008)

lässte dich für hoit mittag krankschreiben??


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Februar 2008)

also ich komm nicht mit. muss nächste woche 3mal zum arzt. werde erstmal langsam machen.

euch viel spaß


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> also ich komm nicht mit. muss nächste woche 3mal zum arzt. werde erstmal langsam machen.
> 
> euch viel spaß



werden wir haben,
auch dir gute besserung


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Februar 2008)

Gute Besserung HKN.

Viel Spaß an die Meerfahrer. Macht nichts kaputt.

 

Ich glaube, es interessiert keinen dass ich heute mittag a***** muss.


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Februar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Gute Besserung HKN.
> 
> Viel Spaß an die Meerfahrer. Macht nichts kaputt.
> 
> ...



Stimmt!


----------



## Zilli (15. Februar 2008)

*winsel*




















Viel Schbass


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> also ich komm nicht mit. muss nächste woche 3mal zum arzt. werde erstmal langsam machen.
> 
> euch viel spaß



 Gute Besserung hkn - und Mahlzeit natürlich 

Den Anderen viel Spass am Meer und passt gut auf Euch auf


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gute Besserung hkn - und Mahlzeit natürlich





Lucafabian schrieb:


> werden wir haben,
> auch dir gute besserung





Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Gute Besserung HKN.



danke, na so schlimm ist es ja nun auch nicht. aber nervt, besonders weil die termine auch noch mitten in der nacht sind 

geiles wetter draußen. am meer ist es jetzt bestimmt auch prima.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Februar 2008)

Es ist verdächtig ruhig. Man hört gar kein Meeresrauschen.


----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2008)

gude,
ich bin zuerst ausgemustert worden. dugaschwilli und lugga fahren noch ne runde, mir war plötzlich der helm gebrochen. ich bin allerdings im wahrsten sinne des wortes  mit nem blauen auge davon gekommen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> gude,
> ich bin zuerst ausgemustert worden. dugaschwilli und lugga fahren noch ne runde, mir war plötzlich der helm gebrochen. ich bin allerdings im wahrsten sinne des wortes  mit nem blauen auge davon gekommen.



 Ich hoffe es ist Dir wirklich nicht viel passiert


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Februar 2008)

mach kein schei* Maggo


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2008)

bin jetzt auch daheim und gut platt...

ja es war schönes wetter, extra schönes wetter. danke an den jenigen der dafür verantwortlich ist  
mit dem vielen laub war es diesmal ganz anders zu fahren, die blätter sammeln sich besonders in den löcher. sag nix Maggo ich weiß . hat sich fahren lassen wie im tiefschnee, war ganz speziel, ungewohnt aber mir hats trotzdem gefallen


maggo ich hoffe bei dir ist alles o.k. von dem blauen auge hatte ich gar nix gesehen.

@dschugawili: ich hoffe wir sehen dich öfters
es gibt da bestimmt einige die den drop aus dem stand lernen wollen 


essen ist fertig...


----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2008)

was ein glück hat ein findiger entwickler sowas als kopfschutz konstruiert.....


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2008)

hab die bilser hochgeladen, es sind nicht viel

zwei stück vorab:

Dschugaschwili




und Maggo



​

ich bin ganz schön platt...


----------



## Angsthase 62 (15. Februar 2008)

@ Zilli

noch alles dran und bin bis jetzt ca. 230 Km gefahren.   Hast dein Schwesterlein doch gut angeleitet und beraten. 
Wird es nochmal  was aus gemeinsamen biken?? Vielleicht noch in diesem Jahr 

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Februar 2008)

Euch kann man nicht alleine lassen. Was habt ihr nur gemacht?

Solange nur der Helm was abbekommen hat ist i.O.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (16. Februar 2008)

Moin moin,

habt Ihr also einen schönen Tag am Meer gehabt. 

@Maggo
Schön, dass es so glimpflich abgelaufen ist. Vom Gardasee mal abgesehen, bin ich bis jetzt auch meist nur auf WAB heftiger gestürzt. 
Naja, und das Meer verleitet eben doch mal zu einem Sprung.


----------



## Kulminator (16. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab die bilser hochgeladen, es sind nicht viel
> 
> zwei stück vorab:
> 
> ...



nicht rotwildtauglich ...


----------



## Maggo (16. Februar 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> nicht rotwildtauglich ...



doch doch, rotwild hat auch dafür was im programm.....


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Februar 2008)

am nächsten  sonntag wird an der treppe und drumrum geritten:



​
anschließen wollen wir nochmal zum zigeunerfels und die abfahrt dort genießen. an den schlüsselstellen wird ausgiebig geübt, es gibt dort einige schlüsselstellen!....


das wetter sollte aber schon passen


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. Februar 2008)

Nächste Woche kann ich nicht! 
Wo ist denn das?

// Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Februar 2008)

Das ist doch bestimmt 'ne Fotomontage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (17. Februar 2008)

das ist an der Wolfsburg, das nächste bild ist auch von dort






das bild ist vom Levty geklaut​


----------



## ratte (17. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> das ist an der Wolfsburg, das nächste bild ist auch von dort


...da werden Erinnerungen wach...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2008)

... kam mir auch irgendwie bekannt vor


----------



## Zilli (17. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> am nächsten  sonntag wird an der treppe und drumrum geritten:
> 
> [schönes Treppenbild]
> ​
> ...


Guude, 
wenn's mir nächstes Wochenende besser geht (wovon ich heute mal ausgehe), wär ich dabei. 
Isses auch für meine aktuelle Trainingsverfassung möglich, bergauf mitzufahren ?
Dann tausch ich den Big Betty/Fat Albert vorerst mal nicht mit den NN's aus ....


----------



## Zilli (17. Februar 2008)

Hab heute im Ort zwei Video's für Family ausgeliehen. Dabei auf dem Rückweg der Gesamtschule einen Besuch abgestattet. Erstmalig nach 4 Wochen Treppen in versch. Variationen abgerattert. Es geht noch (war ja fast wie ein Lungenzug)


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Februar 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Guude,
> wenn's mir nächstes Wochenende besser geht (wovon ich heute mal ausgehe), wär ich dabei.
> Isses auch für meine aktuelle Trainingsverfassung möglich, bergauf mitzufahren ?
> Dann tausch ich den Big Betty/Fat Albert vorerst mal nicht mit den NN's aus ....



die trainingsverfassung von dir ist o.k. ich hab am freitag im meer teilweise hochgeschoben....schlechter wie bei mir kann es gar nicht sein.

wir wollen ja eh nur bedingt touren, vielmehr wollen wir uns an den schlüsselstellen viel zeit lassen und dort üben bis der doktor kommt


----------



## Maggo (17. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> die trainingsverfassung von dir ist o.k. ich hab am freitag im meer teilweise hochgeschoben....schlechter wie bei mir kann es gar nicht sein.
> 
> wir wollen ja eh nur bedingt touren, vielmehr wollen wir uns an den schlüsselstellen viel zeit lassen und dort üben bis der doktor kommt



ich fang gleich an zu heulen. üben würde mir gut tun


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. Februar 2008)

Hi,

Bruder und ich haben mal etwas nach Treppen gesucht!
In der Commerzbank Arena haben wir dann ein paar ganz nette gefunden. (leider kein Foto gemacht)
Dann den Weg nach Ffm an den Main und immer schön Slalom die Treppen runter. 
Auf dem Heimweg haben wir noch dieses schöne Exemplar gefunden und befahren.



Kaiserleibrücke Offenbacher Seite.

// Rocky


----------



## Maggo (17. Februar 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> treppenbild........
> Kaiserleibrücke Offenbacher Seite.
> 
> // Rocky


ohne mich


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ohne mich



Ich wusste dass das kommt!
Vielleicht gibt es ja auf der Frankfurter Seite auch so eine schöne Treppe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (17. Februar 2008)

auf der frankfurter seite gibts ganz bestimmt schöne treppen


----------



## Maggo (17. Februar 2008)




----------



## Kulminator (17. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> doch doch, rotwild hat auch dafür was im programm.....



ja, leider.   Riecht aber nach Ärger, wenn ich mich zu sehr dafür interessiere...  

Mann o Mann, was für Bilder


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Februar 2008)

@rocky und bruder: wart ihr denn auch am Schneckenberg?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Februar 2008)

Nee, das haben wir dann nicht mehr auf dem Programm gehabt. Stadiontreppen in allen Varianten, Saxnhousn Mainufer, die übliche Cityrunde, Schirn, Kaiserleibrücke waren die Etappenorte. Das waren heute gefühlte 124.256 Stufen. 

Meine hintere Bremse hat's dann nicht mehr mitgemacht, deswegen habe ich auch die K(r)eiserleibrücke ausgelassen. Ungebremst muss ich dann doch nicht in den Abgrund stürzen.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Februar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Nee, das haben wir dann nicht mehr auf dem Programm gehabt. Stadiontreppen in allen Varianten, Saxnhousn Mainufer, die übliche Cityrunde, Schirn, Kaiserleibrücke waren die Etappenorte. Das waren heute gefühlte 124.256 Stufen.
> 
> Meine hintere Bremse hat's dann nicht mehr mitgemacht, deswegen habe ich auch die K(r)eiserleibrücke ausgelassen. Ungebremst muss ich dann doch nicht in den Abgrund stürzen.



mmmhh, wenn sie aber vorne doch noch ging  ich wär gern dabei gewesen heut...aber die fasanerie, im schatten der bäume bei gefühlten minus 10 grad mit ca 100.000 gästen einer daheim vergessenen geldbörse und ner zweiten anfahrt, war auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Februar 2008)

was is eigentlich mit nem FFM-Nightride diese woche


----------



## Maggo (17. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> was is eigentlich mit nem FFM-Nightride diese woche



bei mir wirds leider niggs.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Februar 2008)

Es soll ab Mitte der Woche regnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (18. Februar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Es soll ab Mitte der Woche regnen.


Dann am Dienstag!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. Februar 2008)

A***** ihr alle? Warum ist hier heute nix los?


----------



## Breezler (18. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ohne mich



Jaja, es gibt auch schöne Treppen auf der richtigen Main-Seite in der richtigen Stadt


----------



## Maggo (18. Februar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> A***** ihr alle? Warum ist hier heute nix los?



ich war schaffe.


----------



## Zilli (18. Februar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> A***** ihr alle? Warum ist hier heute nix los?


Wieso, bin sogar heut mal früher heim. So um ca. 1810 war ich schon aus'm  Büro


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Februar 2008)

bin auch grad von der A****** heimgkommen
Di is schlecht, da bin ich am ende welt aufn geb. beim seb eingeladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Februar 2008)

Haaaallllloooooooo jemand da?

// Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Februar 2008)

Tach [wink]


----------



## Kulminator (19. Februar 2008)

.. da iss ja bei den Spessartwölfen mehr los ...


----------



## mzaskar (19. Februar 2008)

In Frankfurt und Umgebung macht sich die grosse Ruhe breit


----------



## Maggo (19. Februar 2008)

alle ordentlich gechillt


----------



## wissefux (19. Februar 2008)

habe heut am mannstein den "dabbes" aus kelkheim getroffen. der würde gut zu euch passen, ist mehr so der freeride-/downhill-biker.
könnt ihn ja mal einladen und euch dann zeigen lassen, wo der frosch die locken hat


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Februar 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> .. da iss ja bei den Spessartwölfen mehr los ...


nicht wirklich!


----------



## Zilli (20. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> alle ordentlich gechillt


... un babbsatt . Schade; hast eschd gefehlt. Entlüftungskit ist übergeben.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Februar 2008)

Für sonntag haben wir beste wetteraussichten:

Sonne, 14° , blauer Himmel


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. Februar 2008)

laut wetteronline prognose neustadt sonntag 26.2.2008 meist sonnig u. unglaubliche 16 grad!!!

mit snowboarden wirds nichts - bin am sonntag mit dabei! 
wieder fahrgemeinschaft gefällig?  
grüsse, d.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. Februar 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> laut wetteronline prognose neustadt sonntag 26.2.2008 meist sonnig u. unglaubliche 16 grad!!!
> 
> mit snowboarden wirds nichts - bin am sonntag mit dabei!
> wieder fahrgemeinschaft gefällig?
> grüsse, d.



Ich geh in den Schnee 

Kann ja ne Spur für dich mit ziehen


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. Februar 2008)

da ich nicht weiss was für spuren du hinterlässt, möchte ich vorerst nicht auf dein angebot eingehen.
aber besten dank dafür!
viel spass im schnee wünscht d.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Februar 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> laut wetteronline prognose neustadt sonntag 26.2.2008 meist sonnig u. unglaubliche 16 grad!!!
> 
> mit snowboarden wirds nichts - bin am sonntag mit dabei!
> wieder fahrgemeinschaft gefällig?
> grüsse, d.





das wird dir dort gefallen, auf das angebot mit der fahrgemeinschaft geh ich natürlich ein


----------



## mzaskar (21. Februar 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> da ich nicht weiss was für spuren du hinterlässt, möchte ich vorerst nicht auf dein angebot eingehen.
> aber besten dank dafür!
> viel spass im schnee wünscht d.


 
eine breite


----------



## dschugaschwili (21. Februar 2008)

so! endlich wochenende...

@mzaskar- na breit sowieso! 

@unsuwe- was machen wir an unserem freien freitag?

grüsse aus sachsenbeachbach, d.


----------



## Maggo (21. Februar 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> so! endlich wochenende...
> 
> @mzaskar- na breit sowieso!
> 
> ...



schon wieder frei-tagich glaub euch brennt de kittel!


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Februar 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> so! endlich wochenende...
> 
> @mzaskar- na breit sowieso!
> 
> ...





noch ist holkzhackzeit, ab 14:00 werd ich genau das machen
evtl. könnten wir morgen vormittag mal auf den alden fahren
das müßt aber eher früh als spät geschehn. endgültig kann ich das aber erst heut abend sagen. wann könntest du denn frühestens?


----------



## mzaskar (21. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> schon wieder frei-tagich glaub euch brennt de kittel!


 
neenee morgen ist noch SPonsorentermin, aber man(n) hat ja nicht weit bis in den Schnee


----------



## dschugaschwili (21. Februar 2008)

ich kann immer! auch früh. 

ich will heut noch einige leute sehen- mal abwarten wie betrunken die mich machen wollen... ich melde mich spät am abend nochmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (21. Februar 2008)

dann schreib ich einfach rein was ist....morgen gehen die kiddies um 7:45 aus dem Haus, ich könnte also frühestens um 8:00 weg
ich schreib nachher obs geht und seh dann spätestens morgen früh wie es bei dir aussieht


----------



## dschugaschwili (21. Februar 2008)

jaja, irgendwie wird alles gut...


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Februar 2008)

hab eben die genehmigung für morgen erhalten,
wann und wo würde es dir den passen?
Wollen wir uns hier treffen und zusammen hinfahren oder an der hohemark?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab eben die genehmigung für morgen erhalten,
> wann und wo würde es dir den passen?
> Wollen wir uns hier treffen und zusammen hinfahren oder an der hohemark?



Das will hier keiner wissen.  Und überhaupt ist ein solch unanständiger Lebenswandel sehr bedenklich. Was sollen denn die unbedarften und zufällig anwesenden Besucher dieses Freds denken?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Was glaubst du denn, was das für Auswirkungen hat? Die Tragweite solcher unbedachten Äusserungen will wohl überlegt sein.



Viel Spaß -


----------



## Zilli (21. Februar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Das will hier keiner wissen.  Und überhaupt ist ein solch unanständiger Lebenswandel sehr bedenklich. Was sollen denn die unbedarften und zufällig anwesenden Besucher dieses Freds denken?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wahrscheinlich üben sie heimlich die Fahrt nebeneinander vom Alten runter, um den sog. Paralleldämpfer einzustudieren .... im höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad .... händchenhaltend 






Neid der Frei-Tag-losen


----------



## Zilli (21. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Für sonntag haben wir beste wetteraussichten:
> Sonne, 14° , blauer Himmel


Gestern hätt ich noch gesagt, Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang, aber nu ... *freu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (21. Februar 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Gestern hätt ich noch gesagt, Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang, aber nu ... *freu*



inzwischen sollen es sogar 15° werden, tendez ist demnach sogar steigend


----------



## mzaskar (21. Februar 2008)

Fanta 4 - Ein Tag am Meer


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Fanta 4 - Ein Tag am Meer



sehr cool, gleich mal anmachen...


----------



## dschugaschwili (21. Februar 2008)

und ich dachte du machst nichts mehr an...

bin eben heimgetorkelt- wenn es möglich ist, dann komm doch parkplatzerhaltenderweise   bei mir am schaumainkai vorbei. umgeladen ist dann schnell und wir sind in 20min an der hohemark.
da bereits die letzten drei tage die nachtruhe jäh um 7.30 endete, möchte ich morgen ein halbes stündchen länger schlummern. 
meine kinder sind schon nestgeflüchtet und pissacken mich daher kaum mehr zu so früher stunde. ein segen des alterns.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Februar 2008)

mmmmmmmmmhhh
schee wars...der eine baum der auf dem trail vom altkönig runter lag war, als ich heute die stelle passiert, nicht mehr da. da hat sich wohl jemand erbarmt  alle anderen stellen sollten mit mehr oder weniger geschick befahrbar sein. hab mich aber alleine nicht getraut, wär schön wenn da doch der ein oder andere als sicherung da wär, dann würd ichs mal versuchen 

es war übrigens sehr schön, es war heute sogar sehr sehr schön, schade das nicht mehr mitkonnten, aber die meisten ziehen das arbeiten ja vor . 
schade...sehr schade...ganz und gar bedauerlich..gerade wo es doch heute so schön war und so ne tolle stimmung im nebel hatte


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab mich aber alleine nicht getraut, wär schön wenn da doch der ein oder andere als sicherung da wär, dann würd ichs mal versuchen



kommt zeit kommt hilfe  

auch wenn ich nach den ganzen arztbesuchen genauso schlau wie vorher bin - konnten nicht finden *grummel*


----------



## fUEL (22. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> mmmmmmmmmhhh
> schee wars...der eine baum der auf dem trail vom altkönig runter lag war, als ich heute die stelle passiert, nicht mehr da. da hat sich wohl jemand erbarmt  alle anderen stellen sollten mit mehr oder weniger geschick befahrbar sein. hab mich aber alleine nicht getraut, wär schön wenn da doch der ein oder andere als sicherung da wär, dann würd ichs mal versuchen
> 
> es war übrigens sehr schön, es war heute sogar sehr sehr schön, schade das nicht mehr mitkonnten, aber die meisten ziehen das arbeiten ja vor
> ...


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Februar 2008)

@fuel: Sagg! 

alleine der reifen den ich mir gestern geholt hab hat 1,2 kg...


----------



## aju (22. Februar 2008)

hier noch ein kleiner Vorgeschmack auf Sonntag...

Die anspruchsvollste Passage






Weiter unten






Auch nicht ohne



Kleines Gap




... das und noch vieles mehr erwartet uns in der Pfalz!


----------



## oldrizzo (22. Februar 2008)

ihr säckel.... ich wäre sehr, sehr gerne dabei, zumal mir vor arbeit der schädel platzt und ich dringend einer pause bedarf. habe aber aktuell nur das wenig bergtaugliche ufo, da die schnarchnasen aus rodgau und kronberg mein fusion seit drei monaten nicht repariert bekommen.

aber danke für die einladung luggx....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (22. Februar 2008)

das macht mir angst! vielleicht sollte ich doch die blechtreksau mitschleppen...


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Februar 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ihr säckel.... ich wäre sehr, sehr gerne dabei, zumal mir vor arbeit der schädel platzt und ich dringend einer pause bedarf. habe aber aktuell nur das wenig bergtaugliche ufo, da die schnarchnasen aus rodgau und kronberg mein fusion seit drei monaten nicht repariert bekommen.
> 
> aber danke für die einladung luggx....





dschugaschwili schrieb:


> das macht mir angst! vielleicht sollte ich doch die blechtreksau mitschleppen...



wenn dschugaschwili die blechdrecksau dann kann rizzo auch das ufo....sontag wird geil

eigentlich kannst sowieson das ufo...schade das de nicht mitkommst


----------



## caroka (23. Februar 2008)

Schade, dass das immer so viel Aufwand für mich ist. Ich wär ja gerne dabei. Ich wünsch Euch viel Spass morgen. 
Macht Ihr auch Bilder?


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Macht Ihr auch Bilder?



ich denk schon..


----------



## oldrizzo (23. Februar 2008)

wann gehts denn los und wo gehts genau hin?


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Februar 2008)

wir treffen uns in um 9:00 in darmstadt

und dann gehts nach neustadt an der weinstrasse, 1std fahrzeit


----------



## dschugaschwili (23. Februar 2008)

guten morgen, liegt heute was an? 
werde gegen eins in richtung hohemark starten. mag noch jemand mitkommen?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. Februar 2008)

Heute ist ADLERTAG.


----------



## ratte (23. Februar 2008)

aju schrieb:


> hier noch ein kleiner Vorgeschmack auf Sonntag...
> Kleines Gap
> 
> 
> ...


Aber lasst die Bäume rechts und links stehen.

Oh, man, muss da auch mal wieder hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (23. Februar 2008)

die adler fliegen auch ohne uns. gehts heut gegen bremen? heimsieg!!!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. Februar 2008)

Ja, da ist noch eine Rechnung offen.


----------



## dschugaschwili (23. Februar 2008)

na bitte, heimsieg! 

auf dem alten war es heute auch sehr schön...


----------



## Zilli (23. Februar 2008)

Da geht's hin ?
*suchdenVerbandskasten* 
Muß ich mir mein Unterrohr auch mit Schaumstoff auskleiden  Gibt's dann nich so blaue Flecke, wenn einem das Bike um die Ohren fliegt ? 
Ich freu mich auf Morgen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. Februar 2008)

Jungs, habt Spaß und kommt gesund und in einem Stück wieder.


----------



## Zilli (23. Februar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Jungs, habt Spaß und kommt gesund und in einem Stück wieder.


... wenn Du morgen zwischen 10:00 und 12:00 Gelegenheit hättest, 2-3 "Vater-unser" auf mich niederzulassen .... Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (24. Februar 2008)

gleich gehts los


----------



## Maggo (24. Februar 2008)

ihr säcke, ich beneide euch mehr als jeden multimillionär. ich wünsch euch superviel spaß und das ihr mir ja die treppe filmt wenn ihr sie fahrt.


----------



## Breezler (24. Februar 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute und viel Spaß


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Februar 2008)

wünsche viel Spass gehabt zu haben!

Noch keiner zurück? 
Wir wollen Bilder sehen


----------



## aju (24. Februar 2008)

Hier zwei Bilder von Heute:


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Februar 2008)

hab jetzt auch ein paar bilder hochgeladen,
ein paar gleich hier, der rest im album...

















...das grinsen wird sicher lange halten


----------



## dschugaschwili (24. Februar 2008)

grossartig war das heute! danke.


----------



## caroka (24. Februar 2008)

Wie ich sehe hattet Ihr einen schönen Tag. 
*Jetzt hört doch mal zu grinsen auf! *


----------



## mzaskar (24. Februar 2008)

Bin auch wieder da 

2 Tage Kaiserwetter, 9000 hm feinstes Freeriden und sogar noch Hänge die nicht angespurt waren 

Ich grinse noch etwas im dunkeln weiter


----------



## Zilli (24. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe hattet Ihr einen schönen Tag.
> *Jetzt hört doch mal zu grinsen auf! *


*Es gehd ned 
*auch wenn ich die "Abgründe" nicht gefahren bin (ich warte noch bis Maggo wieder da ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), hat's sehr viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (24. Februar 2008)

Mir ist bei manchen Bildern echt Angst und Bange geworden aber was für geile Bilder und was für geile Trails  

Pfälzer Wald ist Grinsgarantie hoch zehn. Wo war das denn genau oder unterliegt das der Geheimnispflicht?


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Februar 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Wo war das denn genau oder unterliegt das der Geheimnispflicht?



ist alles rund um neustadt, die meisten bilder sind von der wolfsburg


----------



## mzaskar (25. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen Freibeuter


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Februar 2008)

noch das wichtigste von gestern

wir waren 7 stunden mit dem bike unterwegs
haben in dieser zeit 500 hm hinter uns gebracht
und sind außerdem auch noch 14 km gefahren,
wobei wir so einiges von den 14 km auch geschoben haben 

und heut bin ich platt...


----------



## mzaskar (25. Februar 2008)

Gäbe ne Menge WPP's


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> noch das wichtigste von gestern
> 
> wir waren 7 stunden mit dem bike unterwegs
> haben in dieser zeit 500 hm hinter uns gebracht
> ...



Ruff oder runner?


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Februar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ruff oder runner?



500 ruff und 500 runner, das sind in summe schon 1000


----------



## dschugaschwili (25. Februar 2008)

ich bin noch total durch. mein beileid und meinen respekt für die werktätigen unter den gestrigen ausflugsteilnehmern.
meinereiner macht jetzt nen kurzen mittagsschlaf u. übt dann mit dem streeter das umsetzen. bei diesen geilen wetter muss ich nochmal raus in die sonne...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 500 ruff und 500 runner, das sind in summe schon 1000



Nee, nedd so. Habbd ihr ruff odder runner geschoobe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (25. Februar 2008)

was ne frage!   geschoben wird nur dann, wenn es nicht mehr zu fahren ist.

klink dich halt beim nächsten mal mit ein ( und es wird bestimmt bald ein wiedersehen mit der wolfsburg geben- stimmts uwe?!  ). 
jeder wie er kann, zu kurz gekommen ist meiner ansicht nach keiner.


----------



## Maggo (25. Februar 2008)

doch..........ich


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> doch..........ich




Siehsde, mir gehds genauso.  


Dem Saxebiehdschbäscher iss nedd zu glaawe, en Lüschebeudel vorm Herrn isser.


----------



## dschugaschwili (25. Februar 2008)

bleibt geschmeidig männer. die saison hat noch nicht wirklich begonnen. da ist noch viel fahrradbewegung jeglicher art möglich...


----------



## dschugaschwili (25. Februar 2008)

@jörn: dei franfodder is ned soo schläscht!


----------



## Zilli (25. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> noch das wichtigste von gestern
> 
> wir waren 7 stunden mit dem bike unterwegs
> haben in dieser zeit 500 hm hinter uns gebracht
> ...


Ich traus mir kaum zu sagen, aber nach den 14,4 km hat der Garmin mit der Aufzeichnung aufgehört  bin wohl versehentlich auf den Stopp-Knopf gekommen . Er hat an der Stelle aufgehört, als wir an dem 3. und letzten Aufstieg leicht rechts den Trail hoch sind (da hab ich Euch vorgelassen), an dessen Ende wir ne Ziggi- und Puls-runter-Pause gemacht haben, bevor wir den letzten Anstieg hochgefahren bzw. geschoben haben.
Ich gehe als davon aus, daß es noch 3-5 km sowie 50-100 hm zusätzlich waren und entsprechende Zeit mehr. 



dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ich bin noch total durch. mein beileid und meinen respekt für die werktätigen unter den gestrigen ausflugsteilnehmern.
> ....


Hab heute morgen etwas verspürt, was ich lange nicht mehr hatte; Muskelkater. Ich war heut den ganzen Tag sitzend in einem Seminar und am Nachmittag gabs einen knackigen Krampf im Oberschenkel *Schnuteverzieh*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (25. Februar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Nee, nedd so. Habbd ihr ruff odder runner geschoobe?


Ich bin so frei: ich hab mich auch getraut, ein paar Meter runner zu schiebe.


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Februar 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> was ne frage!   geschoben wird nur dann, wenn es nicht mehr zu fahren ist.
> 
> klink dich halt beim nächsten mal mit ein ( und es wird bestimmt bald ein wiedersehen mit der wolfsburg geben- stimmts uwe?!  ).
> jeder wie er kann, zu kurz gekommen ist meiner ansicht nach keiner.



ganz sicher wird es das geben, vielleicht sogar eher früher als später...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Februar 2008)

Lieber früh. [shy]

Btw. - was macht denn eigentlich die Weinorder? Ich hör im Keller schon ein Echo, so leer isses da.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Februar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Lieber früh. [shy]
> 
> Btw. - was macht denn eigentlich die Weinorder? Ich hör im Keller schon ein Echo, so leer isses da.



also dann früher...mmmh...weinorder...da war doch was...ich hak mal bei geli nach und geb dann becheid...


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Februar 2008)

hab eben mit toxo gesprochen

so ein verkratztes tauchrohr inkl. service bringt denen einen umsatz von 378,00 Eus


----------



## Maggo (26. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab eben mit toxo gesprochen
> 
> so ein verkratztes tauchrohr inkl. service bringt denen einen umsatz von 378,00 Eus



der ganze teure fox shice bringt echt nur ärger. für das geld kaufen sich andere ne neue, nicht wesentlich schlechtere gabel.


----------



## PaleRider (26. Februar 2008)

sieht schoen aus...wie weit weg von frankfurt ist neustadt?


----------



## PaleRider (26. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> der ganze teure fox shice bringt echt nur ärger. für das geld kaufen sich andere ne neue, nicht wesentlich schlechtere gabel.



was hat das mit fox zu tun  ??  Ein verkratzte tauchrohr wird immer teure...egal ob es von marzocchi, rockshox oder sonst irgendwo kommt.  

Schon ******** luca, verkrazte tauchrohr ist immer aergerlich...hoffe fuer dich die service lauft schnell.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Februar 2008)

PaleRider schrieb:


> sieht schoen aus...wie weit weg von frankfurt ist neustadt?



knappe 100 km...


----------



## Maggo (26. Februar 2008)

PaleRider schrieb:


> was hat das mit fox zu tun  ??  Ein verkratzte tauchrohr wird immer teure...egal ob es von marzocchi, rockshox oder sonst irgendwo kommt.
> 
> Schon ******** luca, verkrazte tauchrohr ist immer aergerlich...hoffe fuer dich die service lauft schnell.



du solltest oben geschriebenes einfach nochmal genau durchlesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (26. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> der ganze teure fox shice bringt echt nur ärger. für das geld kaufen sich andere ne neue, nicht wesentlich schlechtere gabel.



und ich meine dies schon recht explizit auf die bereiche gemünzt in denen das material einfach zu exponiert ist und das risiko was kaputt zu machen recht hoch ist.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

Alter Schwede, was für ein fettes Selbstzitat 

@Palerider: Hi, long time no see


----------



## Maggo (26. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, was für ein fettes Selbstzitat


----------



## PaleRider (26. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Palerider: Hi, long time no see




Iron Man!    Wie gehts!?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

PaleRider schrieb:


> Iron Man!    Wie gehts!?




Bestens und selbst?


----------



## PaleRider (26. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bestens und selbst?



alles im gruenen bereich.  heisst also keine brueche im moment


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2008)

PaleRider schrieb:


> alles im gruenen bereich.  heisst also keine brueche im moment



 hattest Du welche?


----------



## dschugaschwili (26. Februar 2008)

@luca- hast du die gabel etwa schon eingeschickt? meiner meinung nach bekommen wir die kratzer auch so raus. die genossen von toxo haben echt den abzockergrössenwahn!


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Februar 2008)

hat irgend jemand noch ne idee wie man die kratzer im tauchrohr zubekommt???

mit fingernagellack bin ich am probieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (26. Februar 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @luca- hast du die gabel etwa schon eingeschickt? meiner meinung nach bekommen wir die kratzer auch so raus. die genossen von toxo haben echt den abzockergrössenwahn!



nix ist eingeschickt....ist mir zu teuer....sag mal wie?


----------



## dschugaschwili (26. Februar 2008)

bin etwas in eile- geb.party!
ich dachte mir, erstmal die stelle mit ceramicwolle glätten- versiegelung mit hochfesten lack, dann wieder schleifen und abschliessend polieren.
hauptsache die dichtungen werden nicht so gereizt, dann sollte es auch keinen druckverlust geben.
so, jetzt muss ich meinen astralkörper ausgehfertig machen. ich melde mich später nochmal.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. Februar 2008)

Solange keine scharfe Kante drin ist, die die Dichtung angeht ist's nicht weiter tragisch.

Robert aus München hat dasselbe Problem. Etwas geglättet und dann geht es.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Februar 2008)

sie wird, langsam aber sicher wird sie wieder

bin seit stunden dran
die gabel hat ne einbrennlackierung hinter sich (dank sei dem ofen)
nun schleif  ich schon seit ne ganze weile mit nassschleifpapier

morgen wird sich alles noch mal unterm spezialmikroskop angschaut
ich bin aber sehr zuversichtlich, das fühlt sich jetzt schon gut an
evtl. muß ich die prozedure noch mal wiederholen, aber dann iss gut


----------



## dschugaschwili (27. Februar 2008)

@luca: du bist der meister! 
das sollte allen hier klar sein. übrigens, der film vom sonntag ist echt klasse geworden. komm doch mal die tage am main vorbei.
sö, noch ne sportlerzigarette- dann ab ins bett.
gute nacht.


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Februar 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @luca: du bist der meister!
> das sollte allen hier klar sein.



Ähmmm, na ja ganz so ist es auch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (27. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ähmmm, na ja ganz so ist es auch nicht...



stimmt


----------



## randi (27. Februar 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @luca: du bist der meister!
> das sollte allen hier klar sein. übrigens, der film vom sonntag ist echt klasse geworden.


Hallo,

Film! Habbe und kucke wolle, geht das?


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2008)

Hallo Freibeuer 

hätte da etwas falls es euch nach CH verschlägt:

http://www.reppi.ch/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=5&Itemid=16


----------



## Maggo (27. Februar 2008)

sabber!!!


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2008)

Hätt da noch einen gleiche Gegend (Davos)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvLi-8UuZUw&feature=related


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2008)

so 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvLi-8UuZUw&feature=related

und nun aber los zum Essen fassen


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Februar 2008)

maggo soll doch einfachmal ne ansage machen wann er denn für sowas zeit hätte, es gibt da sicher einige die dabei wären....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. Februar 2008)

Mannmannmann, was sind denn das für Froinde. Dauernd wird einem der Mund wässrig gemacht.  

Apropos Wasser - Lugxx - Geeeehliiiieh - was macht mein Wein? 
Hast du die Tram noch bekommen? Oder musstest du warten?


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Februar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Mannmannmann, was sind denn das für Froinde. Dauernd wird einem der Mund wässrig gemacht.
> 
> Apropos Wasser - Lugxx - Geeeehliiiieh - was macht mein Wein?
> Hast du die Tram noch bekommen? Oder musstest du warten?



die die du gesehen hast ist in die falsch rrichtung gefahren, meine fuhr wie angekündigt um .52 

ja mit dem wein das ist so ne sache...jetzt schläft sie


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. Februar 2008)

Tja, meine Seite oder deine Seite, das ist nicht immer so einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. Februar 2008)

Ob ich doch noch mal fragen soll, vielleicht lässt sie dich ja dann doch mit uns nach Finale pilgern?

*Geeeeeh...* 

@dschugaschwili - man trug mir heute zu, du wärst auch im April dort anzutreffen. Wann und wo bist du da?


----------



## dschugaschwili (27. Februar 2008)

erste maiwoche. vom 3. bis zum 10. des wonnemonates, mit fünf gebuchten shuttletagen und hoffentlich jeweils 5-6 runs...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. Februar 2008)

Tja, dann verpassen wir uns um 3 Tage. Ede, Rocky und ich sind vom 17. - 30.04. vor Ort.


----------



## oldrizzo (28. Februar 2008)

hey,

nachdem ich nun doch nicht vom 10. - 13.04. nach chambery fahre suche ich für diesen zeitraum adäquaten ersatz. fahrtechnik üben in der pfalz und am meer (mit rinne und melibokus) könnte ich mir gut vorstellen.... aber auch bikepark o.ä., wobei mir der sinn eher nach natur steht. ein kleiner roadtrip vllt. mit preiswerten unterkünften zum übernachten? das ganze mit der kamera begleitet...?


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Februar 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> nachdem ich nun doch nicht vom 10. - 13.04. nach chambery fahre suche ich für diesen zeitraum adäquaten ersatz. fahrtechnik üben in der pfalz und am meer (mit rinne und melibokus) könnte ich mir gut vorstellen.... aber auch bikepark o.ä., wobei mir der sinn eher nach natur steht. ein kleiner roadtrip vllt. mit preiswerten unterkünften zum übernachten? das ganze mit der kamera begleitet...?




na dann müssen wir mal schauen ob wir da nicht irgendwas hinkriegen


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Februar 2008)

ähhhmm, kann irgendwer noch ins alte fotoalbum???

bei mir gehts nicht mehr 

Edit: jetzt gehts wieder


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. Februar 2008)

bei mir gehts mit http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/51513/perpage/12/sort/4

// Rocky


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. Februar 2008)

geschafft! endlich wochenende.  
geht heut abend irgendwas? hätte nicht übel lust auf nen nightride...
luca- hast du schon was vor? der wolfsburgfilm müsste auch noch ausgewertet werden!

grüsse an alle, d.


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. Februar 2008)

Ich glaube ich habe den falschen Job.......

//Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (28. Februar 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> geschafft! endlich wochenende.
> geht heut abend irgendwas? hätte nicht übel lust auf nen nightride...
> luca- hast du schon was vor? der wolfsburgfilm müsste auch noch ausgewertet werden!
> 
> grüsse an alle, d.




mist bei mir sinds noch 31min bis zum we


lass mich erstmal heimkommen, dann könnte ich gegebenenfalls was dazu sagen. wär ja schon nicht schlecht, ich müßte dann aber mit der zicke fahren,
der macker liegt ja noch mit knickbruch im keller...


----------



## Maggo (28. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> mist bei mir sinds noch 31min bis zum we
> 
> 
> lass mich erstmal heimkommen, dann könnte ich gegebenenfalls was dazu sagen. wär ja schon nicht schlecht, ich müßte dann aber mit der zicke fahren,
> der macker liegt ja noch mit knickbruch im keller...



fahr in weilbach oder noch einfacher beim nils vorbei?!!?


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> fahr in weilbach oder noch einfacher beim nils vorbei?!!?



der nils gibt mir doch nicht sein bike, da fängt er gleich an zu flennen...ist doch eh dauernd was dran auch ohne das ich damit fahr...ja und bei deinem, da ist mir derzeit die kette zu wackelig   
ne ne, da lass ich doch lieber mal wieder meinen sadisten raushängen und quäl die zicke  





....noch 22min


----------



## Maggo (28. Februar 2008)

ich hab ne neue kette.


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Februar 2008)

tom schick mir doch schon mal die adresse von dir per pn


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab ne neue kette.



klar wenn so ne kette nur noch aus kettenschlössern besteht ist das im prinzip ne neue kette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (28. Februar 2008)

babababababa.......


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> babababababa.......


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Februar 2008)

geiler nightride....da gibts ne treppe in ffm...ups...ich bin sie nicht gefahren, hab nur zugeschaut 


die rückfahrt durch den wald war ne schöne schlammschlacht 
ich seh aus wie ein ferkel


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab ne neue kette.


sollte nicht auch ein neuer helm her?

@luca: vielen dank für den netten besuch! ich hoffe du bist nicht völlig durchgeweicht. ach ja, nochmals besten dank fürs coachen. die treppe treibe ich dich nächstes mal runter.


----------



## Maggo (29. Februar 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> sollte nicht auch ein neuer helm her?
> 
> @luca: vielen dank für den netten besuch! ich hoffe du bist nicht völlig durchgeweicht. ach ja, nochmals besten dank fürs coachen. die treppe treibe ich dich nächstes mal runter.



helm iss auch unterwegs, bzw. ligt schon daheim. wo iss besagte treppe?


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> helm iss auch unterwegs, bzw. ligt schon daheim. wo iss besagte treppe?



die ist auch am main...


----------



## dschugaschwili (29. Februar 2008)

morsche.
hier wird schon ab 6:18 zurückgeschossen. unglaublich!
ich konnte aufgrund unkontrollierbarer zuckungen in den gestern abend beanspruchten muskelgruppen meinen riechtwieichaufenthalt nicht länger fortsetzen. ist ja echt tolles bikewetter da draussen...
gut, dass ich gestern von luca nochmal richtig geschunden wurde.

ich wünsche allen lesern einen schnell vergehenden arbeitstag und nen guten rutsch ins we.
d.


----------



## rocky_mountain (29. Februar 2008)

Wo ist diese ominöse Treppe?


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Februar 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wo ist diese ominöse Treppe?



ungefähr auf der höhe des ehemaligen schlachthofes


----------



## dschugaschwili (29. Februar 2008)

diese, nicht wirklich ominöse, treppe ist am fusse der rampe, die vom tiefkai hoch zur flösserbrücke führt. sie läuft gerade die kaimauer hinunter und hat meiner einschätzung nach bestimmt 55 grad.
es ist wie mit allem: kostet zunächst etwas überwindung- technisch eher keine all zu grosse herausforderung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Februar 2008)

Ich kann's mir in etwa vorstellen. 

Rocky, da sind wir letzten Sonntag vorbei gefahren. Steil eben. Wird nicht viel anders sein als die Böschung in Offenbach.

Das "Wendeltreppchen" wird den Buben sicher auch gefallen.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Februar 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> nachdem ich nun doch nicht vom 10. - 13.04. nach chambery fahre suche ich für diesen zeitraum adäquaten ersatz. fahrtechnik üben in der pfalz und am meer (mit rinne und melibokus) könnte ich mir gut vorstellen.... aber auch bikepark o.ä., wobei mir der sinn eher nach natur steht. ein kleiner roadtrip vllt. mit preiswerten unterkünften zum übernachten? das ganze mit der kamera begleitet...?



evtl. würde sich für die zeit was in thüringen anbieten...


----------



## dschugaschwili (29. Februar 2008)

naja, vielleicht sind es auch nur 50 grad...


----------



## dschugaschwili (29. Februar 2008)

und warum kann man jetzt das bild nicht sehen? 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2300354230/


----------



## Maggo (29. Februar 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> und warum kann man jetzt das bild nicht sehen?
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2300354230/



geil iss das ein wollhelm?


----------



## dschugaschwili (29. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> geil iss das ein wollhelm?



ja...
-super vorbildwirkung, doch ich vertraue den evolutionsmechanismen!


----------



## Maggo (29. Februar 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ja...
> -super vorbildwirkung, doch ich vertraue den evolutionsmechanismen!



mein alter scheff hat dazu immer zu sagen gepflegt:
"das dumme fleisch muss ab!" 

ich jedenfalls hätte gekniffen erst recht mit dem hut!


----------



## dschugaschwili (2. März 2008)

hier herrscht seid mehr als 36h gespenstige ruhe. 
die ruhe vor, während od. nach dem sturm...

heute: 14:00 alter oper critical mass! sehr chillig und cool.


----------



## Maggo (2. März 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> heute: 14:00 alter oper critical mass! sehr chillig und cool.


will ich auch schon seit paar jahren mal hin. demnächst......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (2. März 2008)

hab ich heut hier schon was geschrieben???


----------



## Maggo (2. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> hab ich heut hier schon was geschrieben???



klaro, drei stück in folge.

HATTRICK!!!


so leicht angeheitert von mehreren feierabendbieren trete ich mal den zufußweg zum hotel an.


----------



## caroka (3. März 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> hier herrscht seid mehr als 36h gespenstige ruhe.
> die ruhe vor, während od. nach dem sturm...
> 
> heute: 14:00 alter oper critical mass! sehr chillig und cool.



Shit, da will ich auch mal mit.


----------



## oldrizzo (5. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> evtl. würde sich für die zeit was in thüringen anbieten...



moinsen,

thüringen ist immer eine reise wert. günstige unterkünfte gibts da auch... was biketechnisch geht weiß ich nicht. aber odenwald und taunus sind besser erreichbar, will sagen: da muss man nicht nach einer unterkunft schauen und kann zu hause schnarchen...


----------



## Lucafabian (5. März 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> moinsen,
> 
> thüringen ist immer eine reise wert. günstige unterkünfte gibts da auch... was biketechnisch geht weiß ich nicht. aber odenwald und taunus sind besser erreichbar, will sagen: da muss man nicht nach einer unterkunft schauen und kann zu hause schnarchen...



soweit mir bekannt ist wäre die unterkunft für umme...., aber das hat ja noch ein bissi zeit. dort soll aber ne seilbahn sein die einen mit hoch nimmt.
gerade richtig fürn ufo


----------



## dschugaschwili (5. März 2008)

... und mir wiederum ist bekannt, dass sich von der bergstadion besagter, enorm kostengünstigen und wenig frequentierten bahn, eine anspruchsvolle downhillstrecke und ein abwechslungreicher freeride ins tal schlängeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (5. März 2008)

hmmm, nicht das da die fahrtechnik zu kurz kommt.... nachdem wochenende würde ich gerne sauber spitzkehren fahren können...


----------



## Lucafabian (5. März 2008)

wenn das wetter passt,
dann werden nächsten freitag nochmal ein paar spitzkehren rund um neustadt geübt  


natürlich wieder ganz langsam hoch, villeicht sogar schieben...

...und runter, na ja wir werden sehen

wie beim letzten mal sollten wir etwas zeit für die burg haben und anschließen die gleichen zwei trails,
ich kenn ja auch sonst keine, wie beim letzten mal angehen.

@tom: halt dir den tag frei!


----------



## dschugaschwili (5. März 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ...eine anspruchsvolle downhillstrecke und ein abwechslungreicher freeride



wahrscheinlich gibt es das optimal spitzfindige nicht.  

@rizzo: spitzkehren lassen sich hervorragend mittels spitzen stöckchen und flatterband auf schräglagen der abschüssigeren art markieren u. somit simulieren.  

@luca: wir können wohl beide jeweils zwei räder mitnehmen, platz ist bei nur zwei benötigten sitzplätzen  genügend vorhanden. dann können wir auch ein paar nette trailtouren fahren für die unsere runterwärtsbikes anfahrtbedingt zu schwer sind.  

mannomann, drei smileys- hoffentlich lässt dieses verhalten wieder nach!


----------



## Hopi (5. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> natürlich wieder ganz langsam hoch, villeicht sogar schieben...
> 
> ...und runter, na ja wir werden sehen
> 
> !



omg.   bist Du krank?


----------



## Lucafabian (5. März 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> omg   bist Du krank



ne aber 10 kg schwerer  

und da hab ich noch nicht das bike mitgerechnet


----------



## dschugaschwili (5. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @tom: halt dir den tag frei!


  

der tag ist frei! sonst hiesse er nicht freitag- du blödi. 

bestens, ich freu mich, will aber spätestens um 18.00 zurück in f. sein.
hardcoreskat ist bereits vereinbart. 
ach ja, wolle filme?


----------



## dschugaschwili (5. März 2008)

gut das markus hier rum macht! 

sag mal, herr graf, luca und meinereiner wollten demnächst mal ein paar flugstunden bei dir nehmen. trifft man dich jetzt ständig in dirthillhausen od. gehst du zwischendurch noch einer geldbeschaffungsmassnahme nach? in diesem falle sollten wir genauer terminieren. 



schon wieder einen lächler gesetzt. unglaublich!


----------



## Hopi (5. März 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> gut das markus hier rum macht!
> 
> sag mal, herr graf, luca und meinereiner wollten demnächst mal ein paar flugstunden bei dir nehmen. trifft man dich jetzt ständig in dirthillhausen od. gehst du zwischendurch noch einer geldbeschaffungsmassnahme nach? in diesem falle sollten wir genauer terminieren.
> 
> ...



Ich komme nur noch an Wochenenden zum fahren und selbst da erwischt mich ab und an die Arbeit.
Aber wir können gerne mal was auf der DH machen! dort sind kleine Sachen die echt Spaß machen. Dirthausen wurde so umgebaut das es nur noch einen Table gibt das wird auf die dauer sehr öde, sonst macht es dort nur noch mit einem Dirtbike Spaß.


----------



## oldrizzo (6. März 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @rizzo: spitzkehren lassen sich hervorragend mittels spitzen stöckchen und flatterband auf schräglagen der abschüssigeren art markieren u. somit simulieren.



kann man - ja. sofern man ausreichend schräglagen hat. heißt aber auch nicht, das sich das erlernte sogleich auf trails anwenden lässt, daher bin ich schwer fürs trainieren im harten gelände. den letzten versuch, im letzten jahr erlerntes anzuwenden, habe ich mit absteigen über den lenker und einer beule bezahlt. das muss besser werden........!

d.t.w.o.s.v.u.i.a.o.u.g.*

*dieser text wurde ohne smileys verfasst und ist auch ohne unterschrift gültig


----------



## oldrizzo (6. März 2008)

....ach so! guten morgen erstmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (6. März 2008)

morsche


----------



## Lucafabian (6. März 2008)

@hkn: bist du wieder xsund?


----------



## mzaskar (6. März 2008)

Morsche ihr Freibeuter alles im Lack???? was machen die Kratzer???


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. März 2008)

G.u.u.d.e.


----------



## rocky_mountain (6. März 2008)

selber G.u.u.d.e.


----------



## habkeinnick (6. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @hkn: bist du wieder xsund?



noch nicht so wirklich. ich bilde mir ein das es mit dem medikament besser geworden ist, aber weg ist es noch nicht. 

aber mal wieder biken wäre toll...nur hier ist so doofer schneematsch und ich als schönwetterbiker...


----------



## habkeinnick (6. März 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich komme nur noch an Wochenenden zum fahren und selbst da erwischt mich ab und an die Arbeit.
> Aber wir können gerne mal was auf der DH machen! dort sind kleine Sachen die echt Spaß machen. Dirthausen wurde so umgebaut das es nur noch einen Table gibt das wird auf die dauer sehr öde, sonst macht es dort nur noch mit einem Dirtbike Spaß.



schön mal wieder von dir zu lesen...hoffe das wir im sommer mal wieder zusammen irgendwo runter fahren können.


----------



## habkeinnick (6. März 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> G.u.u.d.e.





rocky_mountain schrieb:


> selber G.u.u.d.e.




gude jungs...alles klar?


----------



## Hopi (6. März 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> schön mal wieder von dir zu lesen...hoffe das wir im sommer mal wieder zusammen irgendwo runter fahren können.


 
Klar doch  wie wäre es mit WB  

gibt dort neue Sachen!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hq2m4hDkG4s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (6. März 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Klar doch  wie wäre es mit WB
> 
> gibt dort neue Sachen!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hq2m4hDkG4s




ooohhh WB - sehr geil und auch sehr viel lust. will auf jedenfall sehr nah am eröffnungstag mal hin.


----------



## Hopi (6. März 2008)

na dann  

wollen wir vorher noch mal auf die DH zum üben


----------



## habkeinnick (6. März 2008)

puh die neuen dinger sind ja nix für mich...aber der drop ist schon ziemlich cool...auch das der einen den auch gleich mal springt. respekt


----------



## habkeinnick (6. März 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> na dann
> 
> wollen wir vorher noch mal auf die DH zum üben



bis anfang mai ist ja noch zeit und ich hoffe das wir es bis dahin mal hinkriegen werden. wobei ja auch bergauf zur zeit nen problem ist. ich will aber auf jedenfall wenn möglich


----------



## Hopi (6. März 2008)

Da schiebt man doch eh nur hoch  also genau das richtige


----------



## habkeinnick (6. März 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Da schiebt man doch eh nur hoch  also genau das richtige



ach du meinst direkt hoch schieben? sonst wurde ja immer irgendwie hoch geradelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (6. März 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYyg1_ZGeUA&feature=related

mensch war da wenig los...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. März 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude jungs...alles klar?



Ich bin des kalendarischen Winters überdrüssig, die A*** geht mir auf den Geist, der nächste Urlaub ist fern.

Wie soll einem da gehen?


----------



## rocky_mountain (6. März 2008)

Na so fern ist der nächste Urlaub ja nicht mehr. (am 18.4 gehts los) 

// Rocky


----------



## dschugaschwili (6. März 2008)

hier sind ja doch wieder einige aus dem winterschlaf erwacht. schön!
wie siehts mit radfahren aus? hab fürs we noch nichts auf dem zettel- ausser der pflichtveranstaltung gegen bochum natürlich. 

http://www.wetteronline.de/Hessen/Frankfurt.htm

geht doch. furztrocken u. für die jahreszeit arschwarm.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Morsche ihr Freibeuter alles im Lack???? was machen die Kratzer???



die haben sich zurückgezogen 
und sollten jetzt keinen ärger mehr machen


----------



## Lucafabian (6. März 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> hier sind ja doch wieder einige aus dem winterschlaf erwacht. schön!
> wie siehts mit radfahren aus? hab fürs we noch nichts auf dem zettel- ausser der pflichtveranstaltung gegen bochum natürlich.
> 
> http://www.wetteronline.de/Hessen/Frankfurt.htm
> ...



leider ist der freitag kein frei-tag
würd aber am we gern taunusluft schnuppern


----------



## dschugaschwili (6. März 2008)

bin bereit. 
samstag vormittag ist ein wenig knapp, ein uhr trifft sich mein indianerstamm zwecks anheizen bei mir. könnten höchstens nen kurzen cityeinsatz einplanen. sonntag dann in den wald. montag geht auch, doch da wollte ich eigentlich bei hibike vorbeischauen. könnte man jedoch mit nen kurzen ausritt verbinden...


----------



## Lucafabian (6. März 2008)

bei mir wär sonntag morgen am besten
müßte spätestens um 12:30 wieder zuhause sein


sprich wir sollten uns wenn dann nicht allzu spät treffen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. März 2008)

Ich beschränke mich die nächsten 2 Wochen auf die Rolle des Mitlesers. Die beiden kommenden WE sind verplant, erst zu Ostern geht wieder was.


----------



## dschugaschwili (6. März 2008)

@luca: boah, das ist echt früh... dachte eher erst um halb eins loszufahren. unter solchen umständen wird es eher nichts mit uns. können ja morgen mal telefonieren.

gibts noch andere aspiranten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (6. März 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich beschränke mich die nächsten 2 Wochen auf die Rolle des Mitlesers. Die beiden kommenden WE sind verplant, erst zu Ostern geht wieder was.



mach dich bloss richtig warm für finale. du weiss dort hat man es schnell mal übertrieben, vor allen wenn man versucht an den minderjährigen guides dranzubleiben.


----------



## habkeinnick (6. März 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @luca: boah, das ist echt früh... dachte eher erst um halb eins loszufahren. unter solchen umständen wird es eher nichts mit uns. können ja morgen mal telefonieren.
> 
> gibts noch andere aspiranten?



hihi, das mit dem zu früh hab ich dem uwe auch schon das ein oder andere mal gesagt. der müsste nur mal seine familie besser erziehen. 

uwe mach doch mit den kindern einfach morgens was und komm dann nach dem essen an den berg


----------



## mzaskar (7. März 2008)

Langschläfer


----------



## habkeinnick (7. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Langschläfer



jo...am WE länger schlafen ist toll...wenn ich es genau nehme sogar jeden tag länger schlafen ist toll


----------



## Maggo (7. März 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hihi, das mit dem zu früh hab ich dem uwe auch schon das ein oder andere mal gesagt. der müsste nur mal seine familie besser erziehen.
> 
> uwe mach doch mit den kindern einfach morgens was und komm dann nach dem essen an den berg





habkeinnick schrieb:


> jo...am WE länger schlafen ist toll...wenn ich es genau nehme sogar jeden tag länger schlafen ist toll



penneulen. ihr wißt ger nicht was ihr verpasst wenn ihr euch immer den halben tach verschnarcht.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. März 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @luca: boah, das ist echt früh... dachte eher erst um halb eins loszufahren. unter solchen umständen wird es eher nichts mit uns. können ja morgen mal telefonieren.
> 
> gibts noch andere aspiranten?



mein grosser hat am sonntag sein erstes handballspiel, da muß ich zuschauen 



habkeinnick schrieb:


> hihi, das mit dem zu früh hab ich dem uwe auch schon das ein oder andere mal gesagt. der müsste nur mal seine familie besser erziehen.
> 
> uwe mach doch mit den kindern einfach morgens was und komm dann nach dem essen an den berg



du schlaumaier....da hab ich ja schon was zu gesagt



mzaskar schrieb:


> Langschläfer



jepp



Maggo schrieb:


> penneulen. ihr wißt ger nicht was ihr verpasst wenn ihr euch immer den halben tach verschnarcht.



nochmal jepp


----------



## dschugaschwili (7. März 2008)

morsche.


----------



## Hopi (7. März 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> morsche.



moin!

so wie es aussieht sind wir am WE auf der DH  zu normalen Zeiten   Samstag wohl mal eher von der HM aus und Sonntag von der Kurve. Also wenn Du lust auf hardcore hast  sag bescheid.


----------



## habkeinnick (7. März 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> so wie es aussieht sind wir am WE auf der DH  zu normalen Zeiten   Samstag wohl mal eher von der HM aus und Sonntag von der Kurve. Also wenn Du lust auf hardcore hast  sag bescheid.



hmm, das ist wohl für mich gleich wieder zuviel hardcore


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (7. März 2008)

Jammer nicht  da kann man schön üben gibt dort ja ganz kleine Sprünge


----------



## habkeinnick (7. März 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Jammer nicht  da kann man schön üben gibt dort ja ganz kleine Sprünge



och lass mich ein jammerlappen sein...


----------



## Hopi (7. März 2008)

das mit dem jammerlappen hast Du jetzt gesagt


----------



## dschugaschwili (7. März 2008)

sonntag hört sich ganz gut an. wird geshuttlet oder pedaliert?
wann wird sich wo getroffen? werde wohl mit der odyssee rausfahren- könnte noch jemanden ab sachsenhausen mitnehmen.


----------



## Hopi (7. März 2008)

große Kurve ab 12:00 - 12:30 würde ich sagen. Das Mittel der wahl heißt SCHIEBEN 

Dann sieht man auch schon ob auf der line etwas anders ist und man kann sich einspringen.


----------



## habkeinnick (7. März 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> das mit dem jammerlappen hast Du jetzt gesagt



 ich wollte dir nur zuvorkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (7. März 2008)

so würde ich dich doch nie nennen  höchstens überängstlicherweicheiradler


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Das Mittel der wahl heißt SCHIEBEN



Die Wahl schiebt aber eher 'runter als 'rauf


----------



## habkeinnick (7. März 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> so würde ich dich doch nie nennen  höchstens überängstlicherweicheiradler



auch nicht schlecht...aber was nun mal stimmt muss man auch nicht beschönigen


----------



## dschugaschwili (7. März 2008)

@hopi: danke für die info- bis sonntag...

ach ja, falls noch ein interessent zusteigen möchte, so sollte er sich rechtzeitig melden!


----------



## Hopi (7. März 2008)

@hkn
mach Dir nix draus  wir fahren trotzdem zusammen


----------



## Hopi (7. März 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @hopi: danke für die info- bis sonntag...
> 
> ach ja, falls noch ein interessent zusteigen möchte, so sollte er sich rechtzeitig melden!



Ok sagen wir 12:00 an der Kurve oder ist dir 12:30 lieber?


----------



## dschugaschwili (7. März 2008)

ist mir eigentlich schnurz. bin aber eher für halb eins. kommt noch jemand hinzu?


----------



## Hopi (7. März 2008)

Bis jetzt sind wir 3 

Du, die junge Dame mit dem schwarzen Bullit und meiner einer.


----------



## dschugaschwili (7. März 2008)

oha, eine dame! mit schwerem gerät- da bin ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## caroka (7. März 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> oha, eine dame! mit schwerem gerät- da bin ich ja mal gespannt.



Pass auf, dass sie Dich nicht in Grund und Boden fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (7. März 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> oha, eine dame! mit schwerem gerät- da bin ich ja mal gespannt.





caroka schrieb:


> Pass auf, dass sie Dich nicht in Grund und Boden fährt.



mmmh, wenn sie so schnell weitergelernt hat wie es begonnen hat,
wird das wohl passieren, dann steckt die ratte den wili in den sack.

gell ratte


----------



## Hopi (7. März 2008)

ach das glaube ich nicht  sie ist langsam und macht sich vor den kleinsten Bodenwellen immer noch in die Hose  

Ich befürchte dass diese Aussage ernsthafte Folgen haben wird


----------



## ratte (7. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Pass auf, dass sie Dich nicht in Grund und Boden fährt.


Das mache ich höchstens, wenn sich jemand vor mir auf den Boden wirft und ich vor Lachen nicht mehr bremsen kann, nicht wahr Rocky?  



Hopi schrieb:


> ach das glaube ich nicht  sie ist langsam und macht sich vor den kleinsten Bodenwellen immer noch in die Hose
> 
> Ich befürchte dass diese Aussage ernsthafte Folgen haben wird


Komm Du mir zwischen die Finger. 

...aber dummerweise sinds wirklich die Wellen.


----------



## Hopi (7. März 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> Komm Du mir zwischen die Finger.



was ein glück sind deine Finger so klein und mein Hals so dick


----------



## ratte (7. März 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> was ein glück sind deine Finger so klein und mein Hals so dick  Anhang anzeigen 139257


Ich finde da schon Mittel und Wege...

Hab ja noch ein wenig Zeit zum Überlegen.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. März 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> ach das glaube ich nicht  sie ist langsam und macht sich vor den kleinsten Bodenwellen immer noch in die Hose
> 
> Ich befürchte dass diese Aussage ernsthafte Folgen haben wird





ratte schrieb:


> Komm Du mir zwischen die Finger.
> 
> ...aber dummerweise sinds wirklich die Wellen.





Hopi schrieb:


> was ein glück sind deine Finger so klein und mein Hals so dick  Anhang anzeigen 139257





ratte schrieb:


> Ich finde da schon Mittel und Wege...
> 
> Hab ja noch ein wenig Zeit zum Überlegen.





irgendwie erinnert mich das an ein altes ehepaar


----------



## Hopi (7. März 2008)

VORSICHT    WIR SIND NICHT ALT


----------



## Lucafabian (7. März 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> VORSICHT    WIR SIND NICHT ALT



jepp hast recht, ihr seid nicht alt, nur du bist alt, hast schon graue haare und ratte ist eigentlich viel zu jung für dich


----------



## Hopi (7. März 2008)

auf komm trau dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (7. März 2008)

ich schlag mich doch nicht mit so ollen opas, das wär doch unfair


----------



## Hopi (7. März 2008)

dann lass die Hände unten, dann ist es für mich leichter


----------



## Lucafabian (7. März 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> dann lass die Hände unten, dann ist es für mich leichter




 komm jetzt mach hier mal nicht den dicken,
stell die krücken auf die seite
leg dich ins bett lass dich von ratte zudecken,
sie soll dir noch den fernseher anschalten
und dir dann deinen brei mit dem löffel geben....


----------



## Hopi (7. März 2008)

ddddddduuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu bist so gemein


----------



## Lucafabian (7. März 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> ddddddduuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu bist so gemein



 

du hast gewonnen


----------



## Hopi (7. März 2008)

Wie sieht es morgen mit einer Runde am Feldberg aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (7. März 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wie sieht es morgen mit einer Runde am Feldberg aus?





ich weis nicht genau, mir ist das auto vereckt vor der firma verreckt, werd das morgen irgendwann holen müssen...und hier ist auch einiges zu erledigen  


wann gehts denn los?  ich weis irgendwo hattest du es schon geschrieben...sags nochmal ich hab ne allergie gegen suchen


----------



## Hopi (7. März 2008)

die 12:30 waren für Sonntag 

Morgen ist noch offen! Da ich mir gerade die Arbeit auf das Notebook packe die ich am WE noch schaffen muss ist es egal wann wir uns treffen.
Wenn Du sagst wir treffen uns um 12:00 ist das ok und wenn es Dir früher lieber ist dann halt früher.
Ich nutze die Zeit davor oder danach zum Arbeiten.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. März 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> die 12:30 waren für Sonntag
> 
> Morgen ist noch offen! Da ich mir gerade die Arbeit auf das Notebook packe die ich am WE noch schaffen muss ist es egal wann wir uns treffen.
> Wenn Du sagst wir treffen uns um 12:00 ist das ok und wenn es Dir früher lieber ist dann halt früher.
> Ich nutze die Zeit davor oder danach zum Arbeiten.





ich sag noch bescheid, im mom. weiß ich aber noch nicht


----------



## Hopi (7. März 2008)

kein thema 

so ich bin OFF


----------



## caroka (7. März 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> ach das glaube ich nicht  sie ist langsam und macht sich vor den kleinsten Bodenwellen immer noch in die Hose
> 
> Ich befürchte, dass diese Aussage ernsthafte Folgen haben wird


Bestimmt.  Das wird hart. 



Hopi schrieb:


> was ein glück sind deine Finger so klein und mein Hals so dick  Anhang anzeigen 139257


Ach komm, so einen dicken Hals hast Du?   

Wenn ihr morgen Nachmittag fahrt, könnte es sein, dass ich dazu komme.....ich meine: ........versuche  hinterher zu kommen. 
Ich würde mich dann aber nochmal melden.


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. März 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> Das mache ich höchstens, wenn sich jemand vor mir auf den Boden wirft und ich vor Lachen nicht mehr bremsen kann, nicht wahr Rocky?



Das ist dann ein unüberwindbares Hinderniss!  

Viel Spass beim fahren, ich habe keine Zeit aber wir sollten mal wieder einen N8ride in der City veranstalten.

//Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (8. März 2008)

ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob das was wird mit dem biken

@Hopi: wenn du fahren willst warte nicht auf mich

bei mir wirds, wenn überhaupt, nur ganz kurzfristig gehen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. März 2008)

Wenn meine neuen Felgen im Laufe der Woche da sind, dann könnten wir den Freitag evtl. anpeilen. Vorher klappt's nicht.


----------



## Zilli (8. März 2008)

Tach auch,

sorry daß ich mich lange nicht mehr gerührt habe; ich bin erst gestern aus meinem Laufrad auf der A***** rausgekommen.
Morgen muß ich noch packen, da ich die komplette nächste Woche auf einem Seminar in Fedalfing am Starnbergersee bin.
Natürlich nehm ich das Speci mit. Die Mittagspausen sind dort so üppig bemessen, daß ich es vllt. mal schaffe, die auf einem kleinen Nebenweg gelegenen ca. 150 (ununterbrochenen) Treppenstufen vom örtlichen Friedhof bis zur Hauptstrasse runterzurattern ; ich mach mal ein Bild.
Morgen wird's bei mir also nix. Ich bin dort aber online und schau mal rein.
Bis demnächst mal wieder ...


----------



## Lucafabian (8. März 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wenn meine neuen Felgen im Laufe der Woche da sind, dann könnten wir den Freitag evtl. anpeilen. Vorher klappt's nicht.



freitag ist die pfalz im programm

wie wärs den am sonntag? da würd rocky auch mitkommen!

@Zilli: viel spaß am see und beim treppenrattern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (9. März 2008)

dschugawuuugggggaaaa  wo warst Du denn? 


hattest Du Angst wegen dem was Caro schrieb


----------



## Hopi (9. März 2008)

ohhhh PN eben erst gesehen 

Schade   ich dachte Du kennst die Kurve auch als Applauskurve bekannt.


----------



## randi (10. März 2008)

Fehlpost, sorry


----------



## Lucafabian (11. März 2008)

frei-tag wirds wetter gut 



muß es...


----------



## Hopi (11. März 2008)

neee erst am Samstag


----------



## Lucafabian (11. März 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> neee erst am Samstag



na du mußt dich hier jetzt reinhängen


erstmal muß am freitag  und sonntag schöne wetter sein, samstag kann nur bonus sein....


----------



## ratte (11. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> erstmal muß am freitag  und sonntag schöne wetter sein, samstag kann nur bonus sein....


Nix da. Samstag erst recht.


----------



## dschugaschwili (11. März 2008)

der himmel wird wohl weinen- so ist jedenfalls der freitagswettertrend für neustadt.
luca, ich weiss spätestens seit unserem gemeinsamen citynightride, dass dir wetterunbilden, gleich welcher form, nichts anhaben können. doch meinereiner wird sich am freitag nicht auf die wolfsburger felsstufen wagen. 
glaube mir,ich sehe dort unter diesen bedingungen heftigste niederschläge, die zum unerwünschten präsaisonalen knock out führen können.

ja, ich bin eine memme, jedoch eine reflektierte.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. März 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> der himmel wird wohl weinen- so ist jedenfalls der freitagswettertrend für neustadt.
> luca, ich weiss spätestens seit unserem gemeinsamen citynightride, dass dir wetterunbilden, gleich welcher form, nichts anhaben können. doch meinereiner wird sich am freitag nicht auf die wolfsburger felsstufen wagen.
> glaube mir,ich sehe dort unter diesen bedingungen heftigste niederschläge, die zum unerwünschten präsaisonalen knock out führen können.
> 
> ja, ich bin eine memme, jedoch eine reflektierte.



jepp,
du meme

bin übrigens getern abend mit rocky im freiluftbad gefahren
hat spaß gemacht
und ich bin endlich mal wieder richtig sauber geworden 


war nass wie ein hund  aber es war gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (12. März 2008)

Wer mit dir fährt wird halt immer nass. 
Wenn nicht von oben dann eben vom schwitzen. 
Habe heute das Rocky dabei Lust auf eine Runde? 
// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (12. März 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wer mit dir fährt wird halt immer nass.
> Wenn nicht von oben dann eben vom schwitzen.
> Habe heute das Rocky dabei Lust auf eine Runde?
> // Rocky



sicher hab ich lust
die zicke spreizt schon die...ähh...freut sich schon

und geli hat schon zugestimmt


----------



## mzaskar (12. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> sicher hab ich lust
> die zicke spreizt schon die...ähh...freut sich schon
> 
> und geli hat schon zugestimmt


 
Denke daran an der Zicke sind Klickpedale, nicht das du umfällst


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> sicher hab ich lust
> die zicke spreizt schon die...ähh...freut sich schon
> 
> und geli hat schon zugestimmt



Wann?


----------



## Lucafabian (12. März 2008)

sag ich dir in ner stunde
im mom siehts hier ganz gut aus...muß aber nochmal mit den junx auf der baustelle telen und ann kann ich endgültig sagen wann ich kann


----------



## Lucafabian (12. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Denke daran an der Zicke sind Klickpedale, nicht das du umfällst



ja, wurd mir neulich an der ampel wieder bewußt,
hab aber glück gehabt   


und schnell ist die....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. März 2008)

na dann, brauchst auch ein schnelles Rad bei dem wind


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ja, wurd mir neulich an der ampel wieder bewußt,
> hab aber glück gehabt
> 
> 
> und schnell ist die....


 müde ???  [clown]


----------



## Lucafabian (12. März 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> müde ???  [clown]



sonntag,  high noon, du kannst die waffe wählen


----------



## dschugaschwili (12. März 2008)

ich sekundiere euch gerne. 

trocken soll es allerding nur sonnabend werden...
prognose für freitag bezügl. neustadt: bedeckt, regen, max. 12 grad.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. März 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> i
> 
> trocken soll es allerding nur sonnabend werden...
> prognose für freitag bezügl. neustadt: bedeckt, regen, max. 12 grad.



wenns so bleibt sollten wir vielleicht an der burg und melibocus fahren

hier soll das wetter besser sein, zumindest kein regen


----------



## dschugaschwili (12. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wenns so bleibt sollten wir vielleicht an der burg und melibocus fahren
> 
> hier soll das wetter besser sein, zumindest kein regen



meinst du am freitag od. den samstag?


----------



## Lucafabian (12. März 2008)

freitag mein ich


----------



## dschugaschwili (12. März 2008)

hab am do abend zum skaten (das mit den 32 karten) zugesagt. dort wirds wohl auch eher feucht... möchte also nicht zu früh starten. soll ich dich abholen?


----------



## Lucafabian (12. März 2008)

ja wär nicht schlecht,
maggo soll auch mal seinen senf dazu geben...was, wo und wie


----------



## habkeinnick (12. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ja wär nicht schlecht,
> maggo soll auch mal seinen senf dazu geben...was, wo und wie



ich hoffe, wenn das wetter wieder besser ist, auch berücksichtigt zu werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (13. März 2008)

mir isses egal, aufgrund der aktuellen wetterlage wäre ich auch nicht böse das ganze um eine woche zu verschieben. ich meld mich heut nachmittag nochmal, mal schaun ob die motivation bis dahin zugenommen hat.


----------



## mzaskar (13. März 2008)

@Maggo:
MotivationMotivationMotivationMotivationMotivationMotivationMotivationMotivationMotivationMotivationMotivationMotivationMotivationMotivationMotivationMotivationMotivationMotivationMotivationMotivationMotivationMotivationMotivationMotivationMotivationMotivationMotivationMotivationMotivationMotivationMotivationMotivationMotivationMotivationMotivationMotivationMotivationMotivationMotivationMotivationMotivationMotivationMotivationMotivationMotivationMotivationMotivationMotivation


----------



## Maggo (13. März 2008)

ich bin dieses jahr schon ganze sechs mal rad gefahren. wenn ich mir die vor mir liegenden wochenende anschaue seh ich da keine wirkliche möglichkeit der steigerung.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. März 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich hoffe, wenn das wetter wieder besser ist, auch berücksichtigt zu werden



du kannst dich immer angesprochen fühlen....



Maggo schrieb:


> ...aufgrund der aktuellen wetterlage wäre ich auch nicht böse das ganze um eine woche zu verschieben.....



du hast wohl in hannover zu lange in der sonne gesessen, nix wird verschoben! 
ausgemacht ist ausgemacht   



Maggo schrieb:


> ich bin dieses jahr schon ganze sechs mal rad gefahren. wenn ich mir die vor mir liegenden wochenende anschaue seh ich da keine wirkliche möglichkeit der steigerung.



bald, wenn eurer nachwuchs da ist, fährst gar nicht mehr...und du findest das dann auch nicht schlimm


----------



## Lucafabian (13. März 2008)

in bad kreuznach solls nur leicht regnen...


----------



## dschugaschwili (13. März 2008)

am gardasee gar sonnenschein... hab bis ende märz frei-wer kommt mit?


----------



## mzaskar (13. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> in bad kreuznach solls nur leicht regnen...


 
Gibs doch zu, du magst es feucht und glitschig


----------



## Lucafabian (13. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gibs doch zu, du magst es feucht und glitschig



  
da denk ich mal drüber nach


----------



## habkeinnick (13. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> du kannst dich immer angesprochen fühlen....



hmm, ok...es sei dir verziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (13. März 2008)

ich hab nochmal mit peter telefoniert, taunus würde sogar eher klappen als burg. wir telefonieren uns einfach zusammen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. März 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> am gardasee gar sonnenschein... hab bis ende märz frei-wer kommt mit?



Ruhe. Das will keiner hören.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. März 2008)

und morgen soll das wetter gegen mittag besser werden....nur noch bedeckt lt. vorhersage




sonntag wird auf jeden fall geritten...evtl. nicht im taunus sondern die runde an der burg...


----------



## mzaskar (13. März 2008)

Hi Lugga

was macht eigentlich der Wein


----------



## mzaskar (13. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hi Lugga
> 
> was macht eigentlich der Wein



UUuuuuuppppsss Sorry natürlich Lugxx


----------



## Lucafabian (13. März 2008)

ist noch nicht geliefert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. März 2008)

Naja hat ja noch ne Woche Zeit


----------



## Lucafabian (13. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Naja hat ja noch ne Woche Zeit



du willst doch nicht das ich den mitbring?????


----------



## Lucafabian (13. März 2008)

@dschugasch: morgen werden wir ganz kurzfristig...wird wohl nicht zu früh für dich werden...soll ja auch erst am mittag aufhören zu regnen...wir telen


----------



## mzaskar (14. März 2008)

ne komm schon bei dir vorbei und bring den Käse mit


----------



## Maggo (14. März 2008)

jon tach. was das wetter angeht werd ich mich mal überraschen lassen. bislang sieht mir das nicht nach gut aus. es ist echt zum kotzen, seit drei wochen freu ich mich auf heute.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> jon tach. was das wetter angeht werd ich mich mal überraschen lassen. bislang sieht mir das nicht nach gut aus. es ist echt zum kotzen, seit drei wochen freu ich mich auf heute.



das wird noch....


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. März 2008)

Gibt kein schlechtes Wetter nur falsche Fahrräder!


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. März 2008)

morsche!
wenn man dem niederschlagsradarloop auf wetter online trauen darf, ist das regengebiet durch. erstmal...

wie wäre es den heute mit einer kleinen schnupperrunde:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=323194

technikschulungsmöglichkeit quasi um die ecke!


----------



## Lucafabian (14. März 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> morsche!
> wenn man dem niederschlagsradarloop auf wetter online trauen darf, ist das regengebiet durch. erstmal...
> 
> wie wäre es den heute mit einer kleinen schnupperrunde:
> ...



da steht doch das wasser bis ans kinn



nur am bergläuft es ab...ich ruf dich gleich mal an


----------



## Lucafabian (14. März 2008)

heute 13:00 hohemark


hkn wie siehts aus?  mußt aber gas geben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (14. März 2008)

was trag ich heut nur ein?? ich glaub ja am passendsten wäre alternativsport "zum spaß"


----------



## Lucafabian (14. März 2008)

saugeil wars...shutteln ist klasse...


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. März 2008)

gude
@lugga
ca. um wie viel uhr seid ihr nochmal an der 5er-Kreuzung`?


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. März 2008)

@luca & maggo: gute nacht, ihr dreckschweine! mein auto sieht aus wie ein schlachtvietransporter. schiebt mal ein paar bilder mit den schlammpackungen in eure fotoalben.

wer hat morgen lust auf schmodder?


----------



## Maggo (15. März 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> wer hat morgen lust auf schmodder?



wann und wo solls denn wie werden? ich muss gegen 15:00 bei meinem lehensherrn sein.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. März 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @luca & maggo: gute nacht, ihr dreckschweine! mein auto sieht aus wie ein schlachtvietransporter. schiebt mal ein paar bilder mit den schlammpackungen in eure fotoalben.
> 
> wer hat morgen lust auf schmodder?



ob das mit den fotos bei mir was wird weiß ich nicht,
hab keine ahnung wie ich die von tel runterkrieg



warst du nicht das größte dreckschwein maggo hat beweisfotos....

aber der maggo,
der maggo kann doch schonmal welche reinstellen

maggo wie siehts bei dir aus mit den fotos?


----------



## Maggo (15. März 2008)

mach ich später. jetzt ist erstmal wer aufgewacht und will frühstücken.


----------



## Maggo (15. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> wann und wo solls denn wie werden? ich muss gegen 15:00 bei meinem lehensherrn sein.



nö, doch anders. heut wird nicht mehr gefahren, wie schauts denn am montag mit nem cityride aus?


----------



## Lucafabian (15. März 2008)

könnte man machen...das ist immer gut

aber nur wenn du deine bilder von gestern reingestellt hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (15. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> aber nur wenn du deine bilder von gestern reingestellt hast



erledigt. also dann montag.


----------



## habkeinnick (15. März 2008)

coole schlammschlacht. 

und der dschugaschwili hat nen coolen helm doppel


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> nö, doch anders. heut wird nicht mehr gefahren, wie schauts denn am montag mit nem cityride aus?



Wann, was und wo?
Evtl. könnte ich um 19.00 Uhr am Eisernen Steg sein (vorausgesetzt ich komme rechtzeitig aus'm Büro raus).


----------



## oldrizzo (15. März 2008)

Was seid ihr nur für Rocker?  Genießt das Wetterchen, es ist herrlich!


----------



## Maggo (15. März 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wann, was und wo?
> Evtl. könnte ich um 19.00 Uhr am Eisernen Steg sein (vorausgesetzt ich komme rechtzeitig aus'm Büro raus).



ich kann ab schätzungsweise 18:00 uhr vor ort sein. 

herrschaften? bei euch??


----------



## Lucafabian (15. März 2008)

18:00 wär mir fast zu früh

lieber wär mir die 19:00


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (15. März 2008)

Hi Lugga,

was ist denn jetzt mit morgen?
Wir wollten doch das Torque einsauen äh eiweihen.
Wann ubd Wo?

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (15. März 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hi Lugga,
> 
> was ist denn jetzt mit morgen?
> Wir wollten doch das Torque einsauen äh eiweihen.
> ...



wir hatten doch mal von 10:00 hohemark gesprochen  


der macker ist noch so dreckig,
das glaubst du ja gar nicht....





und hier toms drecksau, hat ihrem namen mal alle ehren gemacht


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wir hatten doch mal von 10:00 hohemark gesprochen



Ja aber die Burg war auch im gespräch!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (15. März 2008)

oder willst du an die burg

was sagt hot rod denn

keine angst hr1, morgen ist ja alles wieder trocken,
da wird das torque bestimmt nicht dreckig


----------



## Lucafabian (15. März 2008)

von mir aus auch burg....


----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wir hatten doch mal von 10:00 hohemark gesprochen
> 
> 
> der macker ist noch so dreckig,
> ...



Ihr Dreckspatzen ihr, wer soll den das wieder sauber machen  Wahrscheinlich habt ihr auch noch Gräben in den Wald gemacht


----------



## Lucafabian (15. März 2008)

also dann 10:00 hohemark...


tom was ist denn jetzt mit dir??? du kommst doch auch!?


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. März 2008)

Ich werde den Hot Rod um 9.15Uhr abholen.
Wir sind dann um 10Uhr an der Hohenmark.

// Rocky


----------



## dschugaschwili (15. März 2008)

der stählerne musste heute wegen enormen rückenschmerzen   nicht am fahrbetrieb teilnehmen können!  lag es am shuttlen? 

wie es morgen um ihn steht- abwarten. sieht nicht so gut aus. versuche mit hochdosierten, sowohl von innen wie von aussen verabreichten diclofenacanwendungen die sache in griff zu bekommen. 
luca weiss ja, was für eine memme ich bin...  

ähnlich fagwürdig ist somit leider auch der montagscityride.  
die teilnehmer könnten jedoch anschliesend od. etwaigen wetterunbilden auszuweichend (es ja ist nicht jeder so ein harter naturbursche wie luca)
noch auf ein abpressbier/ krankenbesuch? bei mir auflaufen.

ich wünsche allen aktiven viel freude, ich neide euch jeden nicht selbstgefahrenen meter.  

@bruder: die sportschau hat meine laune wieder entscheidend verbessert!

mein gott! schon das vierte bunte ding- liegts am diclo...


----------



## Lucafabian (15. März 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> der stählerne musste heute wegen enormen rückenschmerzen   nicht am fahrbetrieb teilnehmen können!  lag es am shuttlen?
> 
> wie es morgen um ihn steht- abwarten. sieht nicht so gut aus. versuche mit hochdosierten, sowohl von innen wie von aussen verabreichten diclofenacanwendungen die sache in griff zu bekommen.
> luca weiss ja, was für eine memme ich bin...
> ...





hast dir nen zug oder sowas geholt. so wie es auf dem feldi gepfiffenm hat würd mich das nicht wundern...seh zu das baldmöglichst wieder fit bist....wenn am mo was statt findet, wollen wir dich wenigstens am steg sehen...komm wenigstens mal kurz runter...kannst ja wenn wir weg sind wieder hoch gehen  

alles andere, bzw. jede weitere option sollten wir am mo. besprechen  

ich wünsch dir gute besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (15. März 2008)

Hai zusammen,
Seminarwoche ist ferdisch. Zum Biken kam ich nur am Montag und mit der Treppe isses zeitbedingt somit leider nix geworden .
Zur Zeit ist das Speci bei meinem  Händler, um eine neue 2008er Gabel einbebaut zu bekommen.
Das Speci war ja mit zum Seminar im Kofferraum, als es bei Nürnberg + ca. 180 km/h hinten "Pffffffffffff" machte. Ich dachte schon, wie kann da jetzt ein Reifen platzen (wie gesagt es war im Kofferraum und nicht seitlich angebunden o.ä. ). Am Seminarort waren die Reifen prall; nur die Gabeldichtung am linken Tauchrohr war 2-3 cm hochgeschoben. Mit der 2008er Gabel sollte nun Ruhe sein, da es dann der 2. Tausch wäre. Vllt. ist die auch sensibler als die alte (*zwinkerzudschugaschwili*).
Soll übrigens Mittwoch wieder abholbar sein .

@dschugaschwili: Gute Besserung


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (15. März 2008)

Guten Tag die Herren,

ich habe wieder ein grobstolliges Gefährt, am Sonntag und Montag frei und würde mich gerne einem gemeinsamen rumrollen in oder um Mainhattan anschließen.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## habkeinnick (16. März 2008)

ich bemühe mich auch um 10 uhr da zu sein. hoffe das klappt...muss nur stefan aus dem bett werfen


----------



## Lucafabian (16. März 2008)

ChaboDeluxe schrieb:


> Guten Tag die Herren,
> 
> ich habe wieder ein grobstolliges Gefährt, am Sonntag und Montag frei und würde mich gerne einem gemeinsamen rumrollen in oder um Mainhattan anschließen.
> 
> ...



bist natürlich herzlich willkommen  

heute ist was ab 10:00 parkplatz hohemark


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. März 2008)

Fahr jetzt los!!
HKN ich zähle auf dich.

// Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. März 2008)

Viel Spaß ihr Buben. 

@dschugaschwili - gelle, das war doch was. Gute Besserung, bereits am Donnerstag bist du wieder gefordert. Ich erwarte 3 Punkte.


----------



## habkeinnick (16. März 2008)

ich wäre wach gewesen - was ja schon ein wunder ist - aber der stefan schläft noch - also euch viel spaß jungs.


----------



## Zilli (16. März 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich wäre wach gewesen - was ja schon ein wunder ist - aber der stefan schläft noch - also euch viel spaß jungs.


Hallo HKN ... bei allem Respekt ... vllt. das nächste mal am Abend vorher die Autoschlüssel austauschen  (oder muß er Dich fahren ?)


----------



## caroka (16. März 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Hallo HKN ... bei allem Respekt ... vllt. das nächste mal am Abend vorher die Autoschlüssel austauschen  (oder muß er Dich fahren ?)



Ich denke es lag nicht an dem noch schlafenden Stefan als mehr an dem  hellwachen Schweinehund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (16. März 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Hallo HKN ... bei allem Respekt ... vllt. das nächste mal am Abend vorher die Autoschlüssel austauschen  (oder muß er Dich fahren ?)



tja ich kam aber erst spät heim und hab dann erst mir überlegt zu fahren. ist halt das leid ohne auto


----------



## habkeinnick (16. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich denke es lag nicht an dem noch schlafenden Stefan als mehr an dem  hellwachen Schweinehund.



was ihr alles wisst...ich pack mein zeug natürlich gerne umsonst fertig...


----------



## Lucafabian (16. März 2008)

war wieder ne schöne schweinerei heute 








​
das torque haben wir schön zugesaut


----------



## Lucafabian (16. März 2008)

*wg. FFM Nightride*

wir wollen den jetzt doch erst am Mittwoch und nicht schon morgen machen

startzeit ist noch nicht festgelegt...


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. März 2008)

Wo ist denn das andere schöne Bild von Dir un Hot Rod1? 

//Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (16. März 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das andere schöne Bild von Dir un Hot Rod1?
> 
> //Rocky



das ist beim entwickeln kaputt gegangen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (16. März 2008)

Das stimmt nicht!


----------



## Hopi (16. März 2008)

Und die Herren  war es feucht


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. März 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Und die Herren  war es feucht



nee wie kommst du darauf das es feucht war es war nass!!


----------



## Hopi (16. März 2008)

Wir wollten ja auch  aber bei einem Blick aus dem Fenster und er Erschöpfung von gestern   haben wir es dann doch gelassen


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. März 2008)

Faulpelz


----------



## Lucafabian (16. März 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wir wollten ja auch  aber bei einem Blick aus dem Fenster und er Erschöpfung von gestern   haben wir es dann doch gelassen



als wir gefahren sind war es trocken, so wie sich das gehört wenn engel..... erst als wir unten warn hats angefangen zu regnen, dann aber richtig 


en schöne schlampes war des



@Rocky: natürlich stimmt das...


----------



## Kulminator (16. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> war wieder ne schöne schweinerei heute
> 
> 
> das torque haben wir schön zugesaut



... nicht nur das Torque.... gute Arbeit


----------



## Lucafabian (16. März 2008)

R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.  



Kulminator schrieb:


> ... nicht nur das Torque.... gute Arbeit



R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.  


danke, du bist auch irgendwann mal dran 

R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.


----------



## Kulminator (16. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ganz bestimmt... irgendwann...


----------



## Hopi (16. März 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Faulpelz



ich war nicht faul  nur total am A.... und der zweite Part war noch viel fertiger  

Wir sind ja gestern schon gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (16. März 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ganz bestimmt... irgendwann...



ich leih dir mal den macker und fahr selbst mit der zicke...das wär doch mal was


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube der Kulmi hat eine Dreckalergie.......


----------



## Hopi (16. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich leih dir mal den macker und fahr selbst mit der zicke...das wär doch mal was



Dann mach aber einen andern Vorbau dran


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. März 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Dann mach aber einen andern Vorbau dran



Wieso Vorbau, er kann doch freihändig fahren.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. März 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Dann mach aber einen andern Vorbau dran



der ist doch noch nen viel längeren vorbau gewohnt


aber irgendwann nach dem urlaub wird das wohl passieren...


----------



## Kulminator (16. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich leih dir mal den macker und fahr selbst mit der zicke...das wär doch mal was




echt?   iss nicht dein Ernst...


----------



## Lucafabian (16. März 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> echt?   iss nicht dein Ernst...



klar ist das mein ernst!

wieso nicht


----------



## Kulminator (16. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> klar ist das mein ernst!
> 
> wieso nicht



schwitz ...


----------



## dschugaschwili (16. März 2008)

schön, dass ihr soviel spass hattet. alle wohlauf?

@luca: und, treppchen ausprobiert?

ach ja, danke für die genesungswünsche! die dicloinvasion hat wenig gebracht- bin jetzt auf wärme umgestiegen.
wie siehts jetzt mit dem citynightride aus? mo oder mi?

unglaublich, wie schnell die trail abtrocknen. die herrschaften sehen ja noch sehr gepflegt aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (16. März 2008)

Mir würde der Mitwoch besser passen!
Die Trails waren alles andere als trocken wir waren aber schneller als der aufgewierbelte schlamm.........


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. März 2008)

Lugga as ist jetzt mit dem Bild?
Trau dich


----------



## Lucafabian (16. März 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> schön, dass ihr soviel spass hattet. alle wohlauf?
> 
> @luca: und, treppchen ausprobiert?
> 
> ...



heut nix treppchen....wir sind nur bis zum alden gekommen

und der nightride findet am mittwoch statt

@Kulmi: da mußt gar nicht schwitzen, hier wird sich nicht gedrückt, wenn ich vom boarden zurückkomm machen wir ne tour nur für dich, aber du mußt den macker auch hochschleppen 



ach ja, und bild dir ja nicht ein das wär ganz ohne hintergedanken


----------



## Kulminator (16. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Kulmi: da mußt gar nicht schwitzen, hier wird sich nicht gedrückt, wenn ich vom boarden zurückkomm machen wir ne tour nur für dich, aber du mußt den macker auch hochschleppen



  o.k. ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. März 2008)

Und as bei schönem schei§§ Wetter so wie heute!


----------



## Kulminator (16. März 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Und as bei schönem schei§§ Wetter so wie heute!



so liebe ich dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (16. März 2008)

Das Wetter hat vorteile es staubt nicht so.
Ok, es knirscht dann etwas beim kauen aber sonnst ist alles ok.
Wo ist denn die Abfahrt am Hahnenkamm die dem Oli nicht so gefallen hat?


----------



## Kulminator (16. März 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wo ist denn die Abfahrt am Hahnenkamm die dem Oli nicht so gefallen hat?



kann ich net gut beschreiben. Können ja mal einen Ausflug mit Zicke und Macker dorthin machen - wird euch gefallen....


----------



## Lucafabian (16. März 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Lugga as ist jetzt mit dem Bild?
> Trau dich



du meinst doch das bild oben vom alden,
das du gemacht hast
und der baum im weg war
wart ich hols rein...


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> du meinst doch das bild oben vom alden,
> das du gemacht hast
> und der baum im weg war
> wart ich hols rein...



Ich habe das Bild zwar gemacht aber an den Baum kann ich mich nicht erinnern!


----------



## Lucafabian (16. März 2008)

​


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. März 2008)

Du hast das Bild gefakt............
Da war kein Baum..


----------



## Lucafabian (16. März 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Du hast das Bild gefakt............
> Da war kein Baum..
> [/URL]




logisch war da ein baum,
man sieht ihn doch ganz deutlich,
wo soll er denn sonst herkommen


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. März 2008)

Auch mit Baum seit ihr ein schönes Paar.


----------



## Kulminator (16. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> logisch war da ein baum,
> man sieht ihn doch ganz deutlich,
> wo soll er denn sonst herkommen



vielleicht passt der Rest des Bildes nicht zum Baum?


----------



## Lucafabian (16. März 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> kann ich net gut beschreiben. Können ja mal einen Ausflug mit Zicke und Macker dorthin machen - wird euch gefallen....



im spessart nehmen wir beide die zicke

im taunus nimmst du den macker ich zicke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (16. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> im spessart nehmen wir beide die zicke
> 
> im taunus nimmst du den macker ich zicke



wenn du meinst...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. März 2008)

Sieht aus, als ob ihr richtig Spaß hattet. Gut so.

Mittwoch ist mir auch recht, nur vor 19.00 h sollte es nicht werden.


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. März 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Sieht aus, als ob ihr richtig Spaß hattet. Gut so.
> 
> Mittwoch ist mir auch recht, nur vor 19.00 h sollte es nicht werden.



Servus Bruder,

und was getroffen?


----------



## Lucafabian (16. März 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Servus Bruder,
> 
> und was getroffen?



die schießen doch nicht wirklich in diesen vereinen, das ist doch nur ein alibi um sich sonntags von zuhause wegzuschleichen und mit den kumpels einen trinken zu können


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. März 2008)

Ja, jede Menge Bekannte. 

Gestern hab ich mich ernsthaft bemüht, dennoch wollte keiner besser sein als ich. Wieder 'ne Kreismeister-Urkunde mehr. [coffee] Heute war's durchschnittlich, aber ich hab mich weiterqualifiziert.


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. März 2008)

So ich gehe jetzt auf die Couch!!!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. März 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> So ich gehe jetzt auf die Couch!!!



Dann überlegt dir mal, ob du am nächsten Samstag ein Stündchen Zeit hast un dmit zum Hibike kommst. Ich will mich mal nach 'nem neuen Helm umsehen.

Stabile Laufräder hab ich schon, die Code ist bestellt, wenn ich das Equipment dann zusammen habe, kann's nach Finale gehen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. März 2008)

Samstag kann ich nicht!
Können wir doch mal unter der Woche machen.

// rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. März 2008)

Das wird diese Woche nichts.

Morgen spielen die Lions, Mittwoch ist Cityride und am Donnerstag ruft die Eintracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2008)

Gegen wen spielt den die SGE


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. März 2008)

gegen energie cottbus. heimsieg!


----------



## Lucafabian (17. März 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> gegen energie cottbus. heimsieg!




was macht der buckel?


----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> gegen energie cottbus. heimsieg!


 
Ist zu hoffen, scheint sich ja in diesem Jahr etwas zu stabilisieren 


@ Lugxx

wie sieht es denn am Oster WE aus?? Könnt mich Montags zu einem Besuch hinreisen lassen


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> was macht der buckel?



es schmerzt der untere rücken. lendenwirbelsäule nennt man es auch.

und, ich habe keinen buckel, du schaf!


----------



## Lucafabian (17. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist zu hoffen, scheint sich ja in diesem Jahr etwas zu stabilisieren
> 
> 
> @ Lugxx
> ...



na dann solltest du das tun,
ich bin in arosa, da geht kein weg dran vorbei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2008)

Dann machen wir mal ordentlich Höhenmeter


----------



## Lucafabian (17. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dann machen wir mal ordentlich Höhenmeter



jepp, machen wir....wollen doch mal sehen ob wir die 10K knacken können


----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2008)

Dann komm ich aber ins Schwitzen .....


----------



## Lucafabian (17. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dann komm ich aber ins Schwitzen .....



schaun wir mal...kommt ja auch auf die schneeverhältnisses an, und außerdem denk ich das ich zuerst schwitze...

..mist muß das brett ja noch wachsen


----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2008)

es schneit  und es hat viel Schnee, ganz viel Schnee, noch mehr Schnee, am mehrsten Schnee, 1000 mal mehr Schnee 

Hast du Ketten fürs Auto


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. März 2008)

Der hat nicht mal ne Kette fürs Rad.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> es schneit  und es hat viel Schnee, ganz viel Schnee, noch mehr Schnee, am mehrsten Schnee, 1000 mal mehr Schnee
> 
> Hast du Ketten fürs Auto



ja hab ich, meinst wir brauchen das? geil, du machst mich ganz nass...ich will gleich los....vielleicht schau ich heut abend mal nach dem board


----------



## Lucafabian (17. März 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Der hat nicht mal ne Kette fürs Rad.



na du mußt dich hier wieder reinhängen

duu, duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu, schutzblechfahrer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> na du mußt dich hier wieder reinhängen
> 
> duu, duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu, schutzblechfahrer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Das tut weh........ 
Ich könnte ja was sagen aber ich mache so etwas nicht!!


----------



## Lucafabian (17. März 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Das tut weh........
> Ich könnte ja was sagen aber ich mache so etwas nicht!!



du kannst ja auch nix beweisen, aber ich, ich hab fotobeweise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. März 2008)

Aha, jetzt kommen langsam die interessanten Sachen ans Tageslicht.

Ich hol mir grad mal 'ne Tüte Popcorn und warte was das Kino heute noch so bringt.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. März 2008)

Ich hätte mir ja auch gern 'nen Vino aufgemacht, aber der Luxx bringt die Bestellung ja nicht bei.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. März 2008)

Und antwortet tut der auch nicht mehr. Ist wohl damit durchgebrannt. 

Oder hat ihn allein getrunken.


----------



## Maggo (17. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> na du mußt dich hier wieder reinhängen
> 
> duu, duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu, schutzblechfahrer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



wer wollte denn am freitag selbiges an seinen macker schrauben???


----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2008)

Da tuen sich ja Abgründe auf


----------



## Lucafabian (17. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> wer wollte denn am freitag selbiges an seinen macker schrauben???




hee V O R S I C H T

ohne beweisfotos setzt man solche gerüchte nicht in die welt

hast du welche?

wo ist eigentlich mein schutzblech geblieben?


----------



## Maggo (17. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hee V O R S I C H T
> 
> ohne beweisfotos setzt man solche gerüchte nicht in die welt
> 
> ...



bababa. ich könnt ja mal den tom fragen ob er das bezeugen will?! und wegen deinem schutzblech würd ich halt mal an der sastü deines "mackers" checken.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> bababa. ich könnt ja mal den tom fragen ob er das bezeugen will?! und wegen deinem schutzblech würd ich halt mal an der sastü deines "mackers" checken.



da ist nix
hab ich schon geschaut 

der tom kann gar nix bezeugen
woher soll er das wissen


----------



## Maggo (17. März 2008)

gut geschmiert ist halb gewonnen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (17. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> gut geschmiert ist halb gewonnen???



gut gewachst ist halb gewonnen...


----------



## Maggo (17. März 2008)

schau mal was ich gefunden habe.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> schau mal was ich gefunden habe.



sowas will ich gar nicht lesen 


er gefällt mir doch so gut!


----------



## Maggo (17. März 2008)

ich find ihn auch hüpsch. nichtsdestotrotz, aus der nase fließt kein honig und er soll vorallem sein geld wert sein. was die bekackte vera****ung angeht kann ich von meinem spezi helm echt lieder singen. und das für 140 schleifen.


----------



## habkeinnick (17. März 2008)

den Deviant hatte ich anprobiert und fand die hinteren einstellriemen krass scharfkantig, habe am ende den giro remedy gekauft...


----------



## Lucafabian (17. März 2008)

ja ja ihr wollt nur nicht das ich den kaufe...grummmble


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (17. März 2008)

kauf dir auch den giro...mit dem haste garantiert mehr spaß. wollte eigentlich auch den deviant, aber das anprobieren hat mich geheilt


----------



## Lucafabian (17. März 2008)

mmmmhh,
ich bin noch lange nicht geheilt

werd ihn aber mal genauer unter die lupe nehmen


----------



## oldrizzo (17. März 2008)

bei hibike gab es eine menge helme im angebot. u.a. auch den giro für kleines geld, aber auch 661... ich weiss nicht, welchen ich mir angesehen habe, aber der hat auch diesen genialen doppel-d verschluß wie einige (oder alle) speci-helme ihn haben...


----------



## habkeinnick (17. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> mmmmhh,
> ich bin noch lange nicht geheilt
> 
> werd ihn aber mal genauer unter die lupe nehmen



habe auch bei hibike einpaar anprobiert und mir auch 2 per i-net schicken lassen...also die 661er habe ich nicht über den kopf bekommen, bei 2 anderen  hat meine nasenspitze den kinnbügel berührt. mein eierkopf hatte nur in dem giro platz 

aber du hast ja nicht so nen schädel...dir passen bestimmt auch die 661 kindergrößen


----------



## dschugaschwili (18. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da ist nix
> hab ich schon geschaut
> 
> der tom kann gar nix bezeugen
> woher soll er das wissen


 
 in meinem auto liegt ein schutzblech!
hatte ich vollkommen vergessen. wenn es nicht in fünf minuten entfernt wird, setze ich es bei ebay rein.


----------



## habkeinnick (18. März 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> in meinem auto liegt ein schutzblech!
> hatte ich vollkommen vergessen. wenn es nicht in fünf minuten entfernt wird, setze ich es bei ebay rein.



genau - weg damit


----------



## dschugaschwili (18. März 2008)

@luca: hol dir doch den bellistic. wenn deine schädelform mit diesem teil harmoniert, dann nimm ihn. er ist leicht, bestens belüftet und wird günstig angeboten. von nutzern, die umsteigen wollten, wurde mir berichtet, dass es nahezu unmöglich ist ein konkurenzprodukt mit ähnlichen vorzügen zu finden. 
passform entscheidet in erst linie über den komfort. im park sieht man an der talstation oft genug jünglinge, die nach dem helmabsetzen aussehen wie 250jährige klingonen. klar, bei nem kurzen run im park finde ich es als notlösung besser als ohne. muss man sich jedoch lange an sektionen aufhalten, die protektion verlangen, dann hilfts nicht cool auszusehen. wenn einem die birne gekocht und gequetscht wird, der nacken verkrampft und man soll sich unter diesen umständen konzentrieren.

hier nochmals die kriterien die ich für wichtig halte:
1. passform
2. belüftung
3. gewicht
4. preis/crashreplacement

stabil ist nach meinem erkenntnisstand jeder markenhelm. 

so, genug kluggeschissen. und gut gemeint ist ja leider eher das gegenteil von gut.


----------



## mzaskar (18. März 2008)

Zitiere mich mal eben selbst 

@ Lugxx

Die Berge vermelden Neuschnee und schattige - 10 ° .... ich bin dann mal weg spielen 

Heute eher hier zu finden


----------



## oldrizzo (18. März 2008)

....der giro hat ein gutes crash replacement.....


----------



## dschugaschwili (18. März 2008)

welchen auch immer... passen muss er!
andererseits fallen bei luca ein paar falten mehr oder weniger kaum auf...


wie sind denn nun eure planungen wegen des morgigen citynightrides?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. März 2008)

Um sieben am Eisernen Steg war mal die Idee.

Wenn's nicht regnet werde ich wohl am Start sein.


----------



## Maggo (18. März 2008)

ich auch. evtl. schon vorher, das entscheidet sich allerdings spontan.


----------



## grecco86 (18. März 2008)

salut,

ich bin am mittwoch (eventuell mit ein paar kollegen) auch am start. hab nochmals dazu ein paar fragen:
auf welcher seite des eisernen stegs trifft man sich denn? wieder auf der sachsenhausener? 
bleibt die uhrzeit fix oder aendert sich diese noch?
bei regen - absage?

danggoe und greetz,
grecco!


----------



## Maggo (18. März 2008)

sachsenhäuser seite ist richtig, ich werde bei starkem regen nicht fahren, ansonsten wenn dus schaffst schau doch einfsch morgen mittag nochmal rein.


----------



## grecco86 (18. März 2008)

danke fuer die schnelle antwort!
joa bei regen faellt das auch bei mir aus 

bis dann!

grecco!


----------



## Lucafabian (18. März 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> in meinem auto liegt ein schutzblech!
> hatte ich vollkommen vergessen. wenn es nicht in fünf minuten entfernt wird, setze ich es bei ebay rein.



das ist meins...wehe ich find es in ebay....kannst du mir morgen übergeben 
vorher aber putzen


----------



## dschugaschwili (18. März 2008)

laut vorhersage siehts ganz gut aus. soll trocken bleiben.
dann also 19.00 am eisernen steg. wer früher dran ist kann ja mal bei mir klingeln, nicht das irgendwelche erfrierungen auftreten...


----------



## Lucafabian (18. März 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> laut vorhersage siehts ganz gut aus. soll trocken bleiben.
> dann also 19.00 am eisernen steg. wer früher dran ist kann ja mal bei mir klingeln, nicht das irgendwelche erfrierungen auftreten...



dir gehts scheinbar wieder gut...


----------



## dschugaschwili (18. März 2008)

naja, so richtig gut noch nicht. ich hoffe das ändert sich, wenn ich dich morgen in die arme schliesse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (18. März 2008)

Luxx wann soll ich bei dir sein?

//Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (18. März 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Luxx wann soll ich bei dir sein?
> 
> //Rocky



18:00

da haben wir noch nen mom zeit


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. März 2008)

Zum Schutzblech montieren?


----------



## habkeinnick (19. März 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Zum Schutzblech montieren?



nee er meinte da könnten wir uns noch prima gegenseitig was erklären.


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. März 2008)

oder bei mir ein bierchen trinken...


----------



## habkeinnick (19. März 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> oder bei mir ein bierchen trinken...



nur wenns bei dir auch cola light gibt  wird eigentlich mit dem auto dann vom lugga gefahren oder biken wir nach FFM?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (19. März 2008)

da fragst du mich zuviel! 
glaube aber eher das geradelt wird- sind nur knapp 5km.


----------



## habkeinnick (19. März 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> da fragst du mich zuviel!
> glaube aber eher das geradelt wird- sind nur knapp 5km.



gut! das schaff ich


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. März 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> nur wenns bei dir auch cola light gibt  wird eigentlich mit dem auto dann vom lugga gefahren oder biken wir nach FFM?



Da ich mit dem Bike zum Lugga fahre werden wir biken.

// Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. März 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Da ich mit dem Bike zum Lugga fahre werden wir biken.
> 
> // Rocky



Streber.


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. März 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Streber.



Vorsicht mein Freund!
Bin heute mit den Big Betty's unterwegs, jetzt weiß ich warum ich am Sonntag so kaputt war. Der rollt ja überhaupt nicht habe 15min länger auf die Arbeit gebraucht.... 

//Rocky


----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Vorsicht mein Freund!
> Bin heute mit den Big Betty's unterwegs, jetzt weiß ich warum ich am Sonntag so kaputt war. Der rollt ja überhaupt nicht habe 15min länger auf die Arbeit gebraucht....
> 
> //Rocky


 

Nennt man das dann nicht *"GA"*


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nennt man das dann nicht *"GA"*



Nicht in dem Pulsbereich!


----------



## Lucafabian (19. März 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Vorsicht mein Freund!
> Bin heute mit den Big Betty's unterwegs, jetzt weiß ich warum ich am Sonntag so kaputt war. Der rollt ja überhaupt nicht habe 15min länger auf die Arbeit gebraucht....
> 
> //Rocky



woher kenn ich das nur?

da bin ich mal auf nachher gespannt


----------



## Lucafabian (19. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> *"GA"*



 so ein böses wort hier im fred


----------



## Lucafabian (19. März 2008)

was ist eigentlich mit hot rod heut abend, der wollte doch auch kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> so ein böses wort hier im fred


 
Komm jetzt tue nicht so, erst mit Schutzblech fahren und dann noch die Fahrt von NI nach FFM mit dem Rad


----------



## Lucafabian (19. März 2008)

ich hab überhaupt gar kein schutzblech
und wenn dann nehm ich das nur mit
damit ich zur geli sagen kann
das ich versucht hab mich vorm dreck zu schützen
aber es halt nix gebracht hat


und mit dem rad soll ich nach ffm fahren
ich weiß gar nicht wie so aussieht 

 ich reite heut abend mit dem bike nach frankfurt


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. März 2008)

Ein Schutzblech ist das also, soso. Ich dachte immer, das ist die Antenne von deinen neuen Handy, die da so repräsentativ aus dem Rucksack lugt.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. März 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ein Schutzblech ist das also, soso. Ich dachte immer, das ist die Antenne von deinen neuen Handy, die da so repräsentativ aus dem Rucksack lugt.




so so,
und du willst uns also heut abend zeigen wie die ganz steile treppe zu fahren ist, ich werd dir gerne beim losfahren behilflich sein


----------



## Lucafabian (19. März 2008)

bei uns schneits wie nochwas..so richtig doll...vielleicht gibts ja ne ausfahrt im schnee????


----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2008)

Kannst schon mal für nächste Woche proben


----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ......
> 
> ich reite heut abend mit dem bike nach frankfurt


 
Aber nicht im Wald vergaloppieren  


Da gab es doch mal zwischen NI und FFM so ne kleine BMX Bahne im Wald  Gibt es die eigentlich noch??


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. März 2008)

In der City lugt im Moment die Sonne durch die Wolken.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber nicht im Wald vergaloppieren
> 
> 
> Da gab es doch mal zwischen NI und FFM so ne kleine BMX Bahne im Wald  Gibt es die eigentlich noch??



ich kenn hier zwei stück..
die eine ist zwischen gravenbruch und offenbach
und die andere ist zwischen neu-isenburg und buchschlag

eine die direkt zwischen ni und ffm liegt kenn ich nicht
beschreib doch mal wo die genau ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (19. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich mit hot rod heut abend, der wollte doch auch kommen



Ich komme auch mit  
Das lasse ich mir nicht entgehen...bin mal gespannt was ihr so für einen Unsinn in der City treibt  

Bis heut Abend


----------



## Lucafabian (19. März 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Ich komme auch mit
> Das lasse ich mir nicht entgehen...bin mal gespannt was ihr so für einen Unsinn in der City treibt
> 
> Bis heut Abend




wir machen nie unsinn  
hat alles seinen sinn und zweck


----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich kenn hier zwei stück..
> die eine ist zwischen gravenbruch und offenbach
> und die andere ist zwischen neu-isenburg und buchschlag
> 
> ...


 

hmmmhmmm Wenn ich mich recht erinnern mag, liegt der am Weg zwischen Frankfurt Louisa und Langener Waldsee, aber jetzt genau .... ich schau mal ob ich ihn auf einer meiner alten Kartenaus Frankfurt entdecke


S.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> hmmmhmmm Wenn ich mich recht erinnern mag, liegt der am Weg zwischen Frankfurt Louisa und Langener Waldsee, aber jetzt genau .... ich schau mal ob ich ihn auf einer meiner alten Kartenaus Frankfurt entdecke
> 
> 
> S.



wenn du langener waldsee sagst
würd ich sagen es ist der zwischen ni und buschlag


----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2008)

Ist nicht einfach zusagen, aber ....

stimmt du hast recht, es müsste der von dir genannte sein .....


----------



## habkeinnick (19. März 2008)

hier schneits


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. März 2008)

In den Straßencafes der City rangelt man um die wenigen freien Plätze. Es mutet alles sehr mediterran an.  

Hoffentlich sind die Sonnenschirme und Sitzgarnituren am Mainufer heute abend wieder aufgeräumt, andernfalls droht eine Slalomfahrt.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist nicht einfach zusagen, aber ....
> 
> stimmt du hast recht, es müsste der von dir genannte sein .....



da liegen seit letztem jahr bäume drin. in der presse hat gestanden das die wieder weg sollen, aber passiert ist nix

...und die kiddies spielen jetzt wieder auf der strasse


----------



## Lucafabian (19. März 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> In den Straßencafes der City rangelt man um die wenigen freien Plätze. Es mutet alles sehr mediterran an.
> 
> Hoffentlich sind die Sonnenschirme und Sitzgarnituren am Mainufer heute abend wieder aufgeräumt, andernfalls droht eine Slalomfahrt.



...und die warten alle auf uns???


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. März 2008)

Nur auf uns. Auf wen denn sonst?


----------



## habkeinnick (19. März 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Nur auf uns. Auf wen denn sonst?



auf uns alte säcke warten die jungen hühner bestimmt nicht


----------



## Lucafabian (19. März 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> auf uns alte säcke warten die jungen hühner bestimmt nicht



na logisch warten die auf uns  
auf nem alten segler lernst man das segeln,
schon mal was davon gehört???


----------



## wissefux (19. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> auf nem alten segler lernst man das segeln,
> schon mal was davon gehört???



und auf alten eseln lernt man reiten


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. März 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> auf uns alte säcke warten die jungen hühner bestimmt nicht



Wir warten ja auch auf dich.  Warum sollen die also nicht auf uns warten.


----------



## habkeinnick (19. März 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wir warten ja auch auf dich.



ist ja auch klar - ich bin ja für euch auch junges gemüse! ihr alten säcke


----------



## Lucafabian (19. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> und auf alten eseln lernt man reiten



also ich find das mit den seglern hört sich irgendwie besser an  

wann sieht man dich eigentlich mal wieder 
letzte woche sind wir vom kleinen feldberg runtergefahren, der weg den du uns gezeigt hast. erinnerst dich, rahmenbruch von hulkihulk, der war damals ziemlich spektakulär. inzwischen ists fast ne waldautobahn, lediglich der bach in der mitte ist ungewöhnlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (19. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> bei uns schneits wie nochwas..so richtig doll...vielleicht gibts ja ne ausfahrt im schnee????



Wo bist du denn?
Habe stress.....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. März 2008)

Streß haben nur die Leistungsschwachen.  Seit wann zählst du dich denn zu dieser Kaste?


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. März 2008)

Das ist mein Spruch ich dachte schon das der jetzt auch mal zu mir kommt!
Stress war es eigentlich auch nicht musste mich nur längere Zeit konzentrieren.

// Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. März 2008)

Aha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wer ist denn heute alles am Start? Ich werde direkt nach FFm. kommen, den Umweg über New Isenbörg schaffe ich wohl zeitlich nicht. Oder ihr wartet auf mich, bis 18.15 h könnt ich's evtl. schaffen.


----------



## habkeinnick (19. März 2008)

ich muss auch schauen ob ich punkt 18 uhr da bin...komme hier erst um halb weg und muss dann schauen wie gut ich durchkomme


----------



## Lucafabian (19. März 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Aha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich muss auch schauen ob ich punkt 18 uhr da bin...komme hier erst um halb weg und muss dann schauen wie gut ich durchkomme



vor 18:15 gehts eh nicht los

ihr könnt ja anrufen, ich hab nämlich ein handy   

maggo
hkn
rocky
bruder
hot rod
dschugasch
meinereiner

und grecco plus???

also eigentlich viel zu viele für die stadt


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. März 2008)

Ach, das sollte ich schaffen. Ich komm nach N.I.


----------



## grecco86 (19. März 2008)

salut,

also grecco + 3 leute waren geplant  jetzt mal schauen wieviele absagen bzw. kommen 

ausserdem regnet es momentan leicht...


----------



## Maggo (19. März 2008)

vom taunus her isses schlimmes wetter........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grecco86 (19. März 2008)

hi nochmal,

also von meiner seite aus wird das dann leider doch nichts mehr...hier faellt gerade schneeregen bei uns  und wenn ich in richtung stadt gucke, sieht dort der himmel auch nicht wirklich berauschend aus...bin kein schlecht-wetter-fahrer 

also fuer die jenigen die noch mit fahren: viel spass! 
und vielleicht bis zum naechsten mal...

greetz,
grecco!


----------



## habkeinnick (19. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> vom taunus her isses schlimmes wetter........



also hier ist gerade toller blauer himmel...aber wenn das wetter in FFM bescheiden ist würde ich es auch ausfallen lassen


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. März 2008)

Das wechselt dauernd!
Ziehe dich warm an und komm her!


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. März 2008)

In NI geht gerade die Welt unter.


----------



## habkeinnick (19. März 2008)

rat mal wie ich hier schon sitze...in ner wurstpelle die bei meinem dicken bauch wie immer viel zu eng ist


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. März 2008)

Jetzt scheint die Sonne wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (19. März 2008)

Und jetzt regnet es wieder  
und nun scheint die Sonne wieder  
und jetzt...


----------



## habkeinnick (19. März 2008)

ach wenn das so wechselhaft ist...ich glaub ich zieh mich wieder um...ich alter schönwetterbiker


----------



## Maggo (19. März 2008)

ruf mal bei mir an, ich finde deine nummer nicht mehr.


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. März 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ach wenn das so wechselhaft ist...ich glaub ich zieh mich wieder um...ich alter schönwetterbiker



Sehe zu das du bei kommst, so viel kann es gar nicht regenen das dein ganzer Körper nass wird.


----------



## habkeinnick (19. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ruf mal bei mir an, ich finde deine nummer nicht mehr.



wer ich? oder der uwe.

mein auto ist eh noch nicht da *grummel* stefan verspätet sich. damit sag ich dann mal ab...das wird mir nun alles zu hektisch. euch viel spaß


----------



## habkeinnick (19. März 2008)

wird an ostern irgendwann gefahren?


----------



## Maggo (19. März 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wird an ostern irgendwann gefahren?



montag gerd und ich evtl noch peter. schaumermaa.


----------



## habkeinnick (19. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> montag gerd und ich evtl noch peter. schaumermaa.



hmm, mit den beiden schnellen? puh...


----------



## Arachne (19. März 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, mit den beiden schnellen? puh...



ich schaff` Dich beim Jammern, wetten wir?!  Hab` doch jetzt auch was für runter...


----------



## habkeinnick (19. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich schaff` Dich beim Jammern, wetten wir?!  Hab` doch jetzt auch was für runter...



glaub ich kaum, da ich ja mittlerweile garnicht mehr die berge ohne schieben hoch komme...also noch schlimmer als letztes jahr und das soll schon was heißen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (19. März 2008)

rauf schieben ist keine schande  NUR RUNTER


----------



## Arachne (19. März 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> glaub ich kaum, da ich ja mittlerweile garnicht mehr die berge ohne schieben hoch komme...also noch schlimmer als letztes jahr und das soll schon was heißen...



Dann bringste halt `n bisschen Zeit mit!


----------



## habkeinnick (19. März 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> rauf schieben ist keine schande  NUR RUNTER



deswegen mag ich dich so


----------



## habkeinnick (19. März 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dann bringste halt `n bisschen Zeit mit!



stimmt das wäre ne möglichkeit


----------



## Hopi (19. März 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> deswegen mag ich dich so



ICH MICH AUCH


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. März 2008)

Ich hab nächste Woche Urlaub, nur leider immernoch kein I-net 
Wenn ihr im Taunus unterwegs seit, könnte ja evt. jemand anderweitig bescheid geben, bin die Woche von Samstag (22.03.) mittag bis Freitag zeitlich unabhängig


----------



## Maggo (19. März 2008)

geil wars.....


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (19. März 2008)

Allerdings. War net Euch alle mal kennen gelernt zu haben. Hat echt 'n heiden Spaß gemacht. Bin das nächste mal auf jeden Fall wieder dabei.



Gruß
Markus


----------



## Lucafabian (19. März 2008)

jepp war klasse, sogar extraklasse
coole neue leute 

und chabo...wir haben dir eben nochmal respekt erwiesen,
waren alle schwer beindruckt von dem sprung auf den brunnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaboDeluxe (19. März 2008)

<rotwerd> Danke.

Is' aber echt net so schwer. Kleiner Bunnyhop und Geschwindigkeit. Und der Kopf muss  "Jaaaaa" sagen. 

Bin aber echt froh, mal ein paar gleichaltrige und gleich gesinnte gefunden zu haben.


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. März 2008)

so, genug der lobhudelei. alle werktätigen ab ins bett, wer urlaub hat, wie meinereiner, darf sich natürlich noch ein bierchen aufmachen. 

einziger wermutstropfen des heutigen abends: die bayern sind im dfbpokalfinale. anyway, morgen drei punkte in der partie gegen die bayernbezwinger und ostern 2008 ist gerettet! gell,bruder!?

der gemeinsame cityritt hat soviel spass gemacht, dass über einen regelmässigen termin nachgedacht werden sollte. 

frohes oktern.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. März 2008)

ChaboDeluxe schrieb:


> <rotwerd> Danke.
> 
> Is' aber echt net so schwer. Kleiner Bunnyhop und Geschwindigkeit. Und der Kopf muss  "Jaaaaa" sagen.
> 
> Bin aber echt froh, mal ein paar gleichaltrige und gleich gesinnte gefunden zu haben.




naja der bunny hop geht sicher noch besser und der kopf sagt derzeit eher *NEIN*


----------



## Lucafabian (19. März 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> so, genug der lobhudelei. alle werktätigen ab ins bett, wer urlaub hat, wie meinereiner, darf sich natürlich noch ein bierchen aufmachen.
> 
> einziger wermutstropfen des heutigen abends: die bayern sind im dfbpokalfinale. anyway, morgen drei punkte in der partie gegen die bayernbezwinger und ostern 2008 ist gerettet! gell,bruder!?
> 
> ...




geil die bayern sind im finale...


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (19. März 2008)

Meinereiner muss Morsche auch aus' Federn und macht sich aber trotz Allem noch 'ne Hülsenfrucht auf...klack...zisch...gluck gluck gluck...aaaaaahhh.....


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. März 2008)

@unsuwe:

du fährst ja wohl nicht zum saisonauftakt nach finale.  

ach ja, bis zum nächsten treffen hast du gefälligst die auf der dvd abgelegten grundübungen drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (20. März 2008)

jaja, ich leide hier unter der dummheit meiner kunden und ihr treibt euch mit bikes, bier und vermutlich auch frauen in der statdt rum. frechheit....


----------



## Hot Rod1 (20. März 2008)

Morgen die Herren,
richtig geil war es gestern  
Coole Leute, coole Locations...hätte nie gedacht, dass man in der City solchen Spaß haben kann.
Ich bin das nächste Mal wieder dabei!

Ich verabschiede mich jetzt mal für das Osterwochenende denn ich muss nach Osnabrück...die Heimat ruft!

Tschüß und frohe Ostern.

Marco


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. März 2008)

Man was war das ein geiler Abend!
Freue mich auf das nächste mal.

//Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. März 2008)

Morsche.

Das Bier beim Uwe und das heimelige Kaminfeuer waren extrem chillig. Aber von diesen komischen Haribo Colaschlangen ist mir immer noch schlecht.


----------



## wissefux (20. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wann sieht man dich eigentlich mal wieder
> letzte woche sind wir vom kleinen feldberg runtergefahren, der weg den du uns gezeigt hast. erinnerst dich, rahmenbruch von hulkihulk, der war damals ziemlich spektakulär. inzwischen ists fast ne waldautobahn, lediglich der bach in der mitte ist ungewöhnlich.



denke, dass ich mit steigenden temperaturen auch wieder öfter unterwegs bin. bald kommt ja die zeitumstellung, da geht auch abends wieder was  

also mir kam der trail zuletzt heftiger vor als damals beim rahmenbruch. ist aber auch schon wieder ne ganze weile her, dass ich da runter bin. mit nem hardtail halt nicht ganz so spaßig, mein fully ist leider ausser gefecht  . hm, woran mag das wohl liegen, dass du ihn als waldautobahn empfindest    hat dein neues bike >250 mm federweg


----------



## wissefux (20. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> also ich find das mit den seglern hört sich irgendwie besser an



aber reiten ist schöner, besonders wenn man den pferden dabei ins gesicht gucken kann


----------



## Lucafabian (20. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> denke, dass ich mit steigenden temperaturen auch wieder öfter unterwegs bin. bald kommt ja die zeitumstellung, da geht auch abends wieder was
> 
> also mir kam der trail zuletzt heftiger vor als damals beim rahmenbruch. ist aber auch schon wieder ne ganze weile her, dass ich da runter bin. mit nem hardtail halt nicht ganz so spaßig, mein fully ist leider ausser gefecht  . hm, woran mag das wohl liegen, dass du ihn als waldautobahn empfindest    hat dein neues bike >250 mm federweg



auf die steigenden temperaturen und die längern tage freu ich mich schon, dann geht auch mal wieder was unter der woche im taunus  

wg. dem weg, kennst mich ja, hab doch immer ein großes mundwerk, waldautobahn war sicher übertrieben  
ich hatte den weg aber als kleinen singletrail in erinnerung. der schlängelte sich den berg runter und war teilweise auch etwas verblockt und ging durch büsche. 
das was wir am do. gefahren sind war einfach ein breiter sehr steiniger weg. hat nix mehr mit dem weg zu tun den ich im kopf hatte.  entweder sind wir den falschen weg gefahren, oder aber er hat sich so verändert...am federweg liegts auf jedenfall nicht, sind nur 150 oder 160mm.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. März 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> einziger wermutstropfen des heutigen abends: die bayern sind im dfbpokalfinale. anyway, morgen drei punkte in der partie gegen die bayernbezwinger und ostern 2008 ist gerettet! gell,bruder!?



Heute ist der Auftakt für ein sehr sportliches Osterwochenende. Ich erwarte kein schönes Spiel, die Wetterprognose kündigt Regen, Schnee und Sturm an. Aber wenn's 2:1 ausgeht, bin ich zufrieden.

Samstag dann die Lions gegen Iserlohn und am Montag Spiel 4 am Seilersee. Puuh, danach muss ich wohl erst mal ausruhen.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. März 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Heute ist der Auftakt für ein sehr sportliches Osterwochenende. Ich erwarte kein schönes Spiel, die Wetterprognose kündigt Regen, Schnee und Sturm an. Aber wenn's 2:1 ausgeht, bin ich zufrieden.
> 
> Samstag dann die Lions gegen Iserlohn und am Montag Spiel 4 am Seilersee. Puuh, danach muss ich wohl erst mal ausruhen.


----------



## wissefux (20. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich hatte den weg aber als kleinen singletrail in erinnerung. der schlängelte sich den berg runter und war teilweise auch etwas verblockt und ging durch büsche.
> das was wir am do. gefahren sind war einfach ein breiter sehr steiniger weg. hat nix mehr mit dem weg zu tun den ich im kopf hatte.  entweder sind wir den falschen weg gefahren, oder aber er hat sich so verändert...am federweg liegts auf jedenfall nicht, sind nur 150 oder 160mm.



also der verblockte singletrail durch die büsche kam erst in der 3. sektion von oben. kaum vorstellbar, dass sich dieser teil geändert hätte  
das war ja auch der teil, in dem der rahmenbruch damals passierte ...

ich glaub, ich muß da mal wieder runter  

ansonsten gibt es noch 2 weitere varianten vom kleinen feldberg runter :
der trail zum fuxtanz und die feldbergschneise. beide einfacher zu fahren, wie der reichenbachtrail in den oberen teilstücken ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



Was willst du mir damit sagen?


----------



## Lucafabian (20. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> also der verblockte singletrail durch die büsche kam erst in der 3. sektion von oben. kaum vorstellbar, dass sich dieser teil geändert hätte
> das war ja auch der teil, in dem der rahmenbruch damals passierte ...
> 
> ich glaub, ich muß da mal wieder runter
> ...



ich seh schon den müssen wir mal wieder zusammen fahren.
ist der erste teil so wie ich ihn beschrieben hab? das wäre dann ne erklärung. wir sind ihn nur bis auf höhe fuchstanz gefahren.



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was willst du mir damit sagen?



ähhh, das dein vögelchen wasser braucht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ... und die längern tage freu ich mich schon, dann geht auch mal wieder was unter der woche im taunus



Gute Lampe kaufen, dann ist immer Tach im Wald


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. März 2008)

Das ist die Folge der verdorbenen Kindheit. Da muss man eben im Alter mit dem harten und entbehrungsreichen Los eines Dauerkarteninhabers leben.


----------



## wissefux (20. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wir sind ihn nur bis auf höhe fuchstanz gefahren.



da habbe mers doch schon. aufgehört, bevor es richtig los geht   
dabei geht doch der trail nahtlos weiter, eben nur durch die wab unterbrochen, die linksrum richtung fuxtanz führt und knapp oberhalb rauskommt ...

für den trail muß ich aber definitiv mal wieder meine kette spannen (*zuwahlthorüberschiel*), zuletzt war es noch nicht nötig, da ich bei dem sauwetter auch nicht so gerne auf den heftigeren schüttel-rüttel-trails fahre ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> für den trail muß ich aber definitiv mal wieder meine kette spannen (**zuwahlthorüberschiel**).



Allzeit bereit, meld' Dich einfach bei mir, bin über Ostern zu Hause


----------



## Lucafabian (20. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> da habbe mers doch schon. aufgehört, bevor es richtig los geht
> dabei geht doch der trail nahtlos weiter, eben nur durch die wab unterbrochen, die linksrum richtung fuxtanz führt und knapp oberhalb rauskommt ...
> 
> für den trail muß ich aber definitiv mal wieder meine kette spannen (*zuwahlthorüberschiel*), zuletzt war es noch nicht nötig, da ich bei dem sauwetter auch nicht so gerne auf den heftigeren schüttel-rüttel-trails fahre ...



die beschreibung paßt, da haben wir tatsächlich zu früh aufgehört.
 bei sauwetter sind doch gerade die schüttel-rüttel-trails die zu bevorzugenden trails. auf steinen hat man grip auf schlammigen boden nicht 

Edit: und auch sonst sind die schüttel-rüttel-trails zu bevorzugen !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wissefux (20. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Allzeit bereit, meld' Dich einfach bei mir, bin über Ostern zu Hause



  allerdings befürchte ich bei der aktuellen wetterlage  , dass ich deine dienste über ostern nicht in anspruch nehmen werde  
gugge mer mal, gelle ...


----------



## wissefux (20. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> bei sauwetter sind doch gerade die schüttel-rüttel-trails die zu bevorzugenden trails. auf steinen hat man grip auf schlammigen boden nicht



also bei nässe bin ich da eher vorsichtig. steine und wurzeln werden aalglatt und gefährlich. im schlammloch bleibt man schlimmstenfalls einfach stecken und kippt zur seite um. man landet dafür aber dann schön weich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Edit: und auch sonst sind die schüttel-rüttel-trails zu bevorzugen !!!!!!!!!!



bei dir schüttelt und rüttelt es doch gar nicht mehr, zumindest nicht im taunus


----------



## Lucafabian (20. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> also bei nässe bin ich da eher vorsichtig. steine und wurzeln werden aalglatt und gefährlich. im schlammloch bleibt man schlimmstenfalls einfach stecken und kippt zur seite um. man landet dafür aber dann schön weich



bei steinen bin ich da nicht mit dir konform. wurzeln und äste ohne rinde hingegen sind ne echte herausforderung. das hab ich am sonntag mal wieder spüren müssen. wobei man nur fällt wenn man ganz langsam unterwegs ist ist. ansonsten gilt wie immer speed is your friend 
mit genüdgend speed kann auch mal ein ast da liegen, sogar ein dickerer. da darfst aber nicht den crazy dabei haben, der stellt sich sonst davor und schreit unfahrbarer ast *insider*


----------



## Lucafabian (20. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> bei dir schüttelt und rüttelt es doch gar nicht mehr, zumindest nicht im taunus



och lass uns doch mal zusammen auf den alden und von dort runter, ich kenn da so nen trail, wenn du willst tauschen wir vorm runterfahren die bikes


----------



## wissefux (20. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> och lass uns doch mal zusammen auf den alden und von dort runter, ich kenn da so nen trail, wenn du willst tauschen wir vorm runterfahren die bikes



der alde is mir zu hubbelisch


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2008)

@ lugxx

Board schon gewachst


----------



## Lucafabian (20. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> der alde is mir zu hubbelisch



wer will schon übern hubbel fahrn 
es gibt da noch nen viel besseren weg 



mzaskar schrieb:


> @ lugxx
> 
> Board schon gewachst



ne, heut abend ist zeit des wachses


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wer will schon übern hubbel fahrn
> es gibt da noch nen viel besseren weg
> 
> ne, heut abend ist zeit des wachses



wenns wetter wieder kurzhosentauglich und trockener ist, können wir uns ja mal den alden vorknöpfen ...

mein board wurde frisch gewachst und geschliffen, dazu noch mit kommentaren wie "höllenboard" betitelt  

leider kam es dann doch nicht zum einsatz  und wartet nun auf den nächsten winterurlaub, der definitiv wieder im zeichen des alpin-sports stehen wird


----------



## Lucafabian (20. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> wenns wetter wieder kurzhosentauglich und trockener ist, können wir uns ja mal den alden vorknöpfen ...
> 
> mein board wurde frisch gewachst und geschliffen, dazu noch mit kommentaren wie "höllenboard" betitelt
> 
> leider kam es dann doch nicht zum einsatz  und wartet nun auf den nächsten winterurlaub, der definitiv wieder im zeichen des alpin-sports stehen wird



wenn du willst nehm ich dein Höllenboard am sa mit und zeig ihm mal wos gut ist


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. März 2008)

morsche (gähn),
was für tolle wetteraussichten. da bekommt man richtig lust auf kreuzigung. diesmal sollte allerdings dieser petrus angenagelt werden- prima frühlingsanfang...
nächste woche soll ja sogar frankfurt beschneit werden. 

@luca: viel spass im schnee, ich werde auch ein brett mit nach thüringen schleppen, hab auch lust auf wintersport.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> der alde is mir zu hubbelisch




  

Ich hab' da noch ein Video zu Hause auf der Platte...


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wenn du willst nehm ich dein Höllenboard am sa mit und zeig ihm mal wos gut ist


 
Der Händler meinte wahrscheinlich: 

"Was zur Hölle solche ich den aus dem Schrott noch machen"

¨


The Boarder from Hell


----------



## wissefux (20. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Der Händler meinte wahrscheinlich:
> 
> "Was zur Hölle solche ich den aus dem Schrott noch machen"
> 
> ¨



bingo  

mein board ist ein uraltes burton air (dunkelgrün) aus den frühen 90 ern  

sowas schönes hatte der schon lange nicht mehr gesehen ...

bin sogar schon mal vor jahren auf der piste von jemanden angesprochen worden, der das gleiche teil fährt. offenbar ein kultboard


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> bingo
> 
> mein board ist ein uraltes burton air (dunkelgrün) aus den frühen 90 ern
> 
> ...


 
Hast du dann auch noch diese Bindung mit den geteilten Straps und dem poppel Hiback .....


----------



## wissefux (20. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hast du dann auch noch diese Bindung mit den geteilten Straps und dem poppel Hiback .....



nix da, die waren mir immer zu anstrengend. bin dann auf burton step in umgestiegen  . scheint es heute auch nicht mehr zu geben 

die alten hab ich aber noch irgendwo in ner tüte aufm speicher ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. März 2008)

Mannmannmann, und ich dachte immer, mein alter F2 Roadster wäre antiquiert.


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> bin dann auf burton step in umgestiegen  . scheint es heute auch nicht mehr zu geben



ja, gibts nicht mehr. war den apothekern wohl auf dauer zu kostspielig- meinereiner hat insgesamt 3 paar schuhe wegen abgelöster sohle reklamiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (20. März 2008)

ich muß mal schauen ob ich mein signalgelbes crazy banana mit schwalbenschwanz noch irgenwo hab 


hab da doch ein bild von gefunden


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2008)

Das ist ein Klassiker:

http://www.snowboard-mag.com/usr_images/53_1_b-7997_468x351.jpg

gibt es immer noch 

http://www.apo-snowboards.com/uk/snowboards/swallow_freeride.htm

und das wird meines für die nächste Saison....

http://www.apo-snowboards.com/uk/snowboards/apocalypse_freeride.htm


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich muß mal schauen ob ich mein signalgelbes crazy banana mit schwalbenschwanz noch irgenwo hab


puh, ein echter klassiker. swallowtails werden heute wieder gebaut und als der letzte schrei angeboten. 
mein erstes board war ein fanatic boa modell 89. in der taille ca.35cm breit- wenn man den shape von damals überhaupt als taillierung durchgehen lassen kann.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. März 2008)

Ich warte auf den Moment, wenn sich hier der Erste zu seinen Elho Freestyle Klamotten bekennt.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. März 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> puh, ein echter klassiker. swallowtails werden heute wieder gebaut und als der letzte schrei angeboten.
> mein erstes board war ein fanatic boa modell 89. in der taille ca.35cm breit- wenn man den shape von damals überhaupt als taillierung durchgehen lassen kann.



Redest du grade von Sörfbrettern?


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich warte auf den Moment, wenn sich hier der Erste zu seinen Elho Freestyle Klamotten bekennt.


 
Kommt auch wieder 

In Eng, Rosa an einer uebergewichtigen Person  


:kotz: :kotz:


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. März 2008)

da hätte ich auch einige ansichten zu liefern!

na bitte, sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus mit der schneelage:
http://217.119.193.21/webcam/cam_09/cam_09.jpg


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. März 2008)

Grün und gelb stehen auch noch zur Auswahl. 

Ich hab neulich mal wieder den Feuer und Eis gesehen. Trug man damals wirklich Jacken mit Schulterpolster? [grübel]


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> da hätte ich auch einige ansichten zu liefern!
> 
> na bitte, sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus mit der schneelage:
> http://217.119.193.21/webcam/cam_09/cam_09.jpg


 
sieht doch gut aus .... wünsche dir viel spass beim schreddern 

aber hier werd ich meinen Spass haben  

Freitag: http://www.laax.ch/flash/index.php?#/de/skigebiet/skigebiet_laax_im_bild

Montag: http://www.arosa.ch/de/Livecam2.html#


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2008)

für die Freireiter 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/59928

gefunden in den Tiefen des Bilderdschungles, extra nur für die Freireiter


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. März 2008)

@mzaskar: na klar, hier werden äpfel mit birnen verglichen.  
nächste saison komm ich dich mit uwe besuchen- dann gilts.  

wichtig: jeder nur ein kreuz!


----------



## Lucafabian (20. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> für die Freireiter
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/59928
> 
> gefunden in den Tiefen des Bilderdschungles, extra nur für die Freireiter



lecker...


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> lecker...



scheint alles machbar, herr nachbar. lokation orten, termin finden und nichts wie hin. 

ein klarer fall für uns treppenliebhaber!


----------



## wissefux (20. März 2008)

da, hab noch im alten foto-album ein bild von mir samt board gefunden ...


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @mzaskar: na klar, hier werden äpfel mit birnen verglichen.
> nächste saison komm ich dich mit uwe besuchen- dann gilts.
> 
> wichtig: jeder nur ein kreuz!


 
Für die Langbeiner .... Arosa, Lenzerheide, Davos 

Ich schau euch dann zu, wie ihr euch die Treppe (die aus dem Singletrail Fred) runterstürzt 
In Arosa gibt es dann für die Frauen die Möglichkeit der Wellness im Tschuggen Grand Hotel .... falls da Bedarf besteht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> da, hab noch im alten foto-album ein bild von mir samt board gefunden ...


 
Respekt, sowas traue ich mich ja nicht .....


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2008)

Frohe Ostern


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. März 2008)

schöner air!

goofy is groovy...


----------



## wissefux (20. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Respekt, sowas traue ich mich ja nicht .....



tja, damals als ich noch jung und wild und überhaupt war  

das war mein 1. und gleichzeitig letzter versuch


----------



## wissefux (20. März 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> schöner air!
> 
> goofy is groovy...



ein versuchter 360 in frankreich, an einem spot wo man von profis geknippst wurde und anschließend für rund 20 märker das bild im dorf kaufen durfte.

der kerl hat zum glück im richtigen moment abgedrückt und ich hab mir das bild gegönnt. erinnert mich ja schließlich auch an große schmerzen  

goofy rules


----------



## wissefux (20. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich muß mal schauen ob ich mein signalgelbes crazy banana mit schwalbenschwanz noch irgenwo hab
> 
> 
> hab da doch ein bild von gefunden


----------



## Lucafabian (20. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Frohe Ostern



du hast ja gar keine ehrfurcht vor diesem fest

@Fux: respekt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> du hast ja gar keine ehrfurcht vor diesem fest



Seit wann muss man vor heidnischen Bräuchen Respekt haben 

Auch den Freireitern wünsche ich daher Frohe Ostern und vor allen Dingen dicke Eier


----------



## Maggo (20. März 2008)

@uwe: ich kann dich nicht zurückrufen da ich die nummer in dem handy habe welches momentan aufgrund leeren akkus und in der anstalt liegengelassenem ladegerät auf das umgeleitet wird in dem deine nummer nicht eingespeichert ist. also wenns dringend ist bitte nochmal probieren, ich bin noch ne weile wach.


----------



## Zilli (21. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
mit mir ging die Woche nix, da ich mit bis zu 39,5° im Bett lag. Jetzt gehts wieder und es is Schisswetter .... zum "Glück" ist die neue Gabel fürs Speci immer noch nicht da 

.

Ich denke ab Mitte April habe ich wieder ausreichend Zeit für  Stadtrundfahrten; bis dahin kann ich mich nur ad hoc entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (21. März 2008)

@dschuga: beide filme laufen, da hab ich aber noch ganz schön was zu lernen 

wir sollten die übungenen in den cityride einbauen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. März 2008)

Vorher will ich die aber erst mal sehen.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. März 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Vorher will ich die aber erst mal sehen.



du angsthase


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. März 2008)

Das hat mit Angst nichts zu tun. Höchstens Respekt vor der Höhe und der Hangneigung.

Aber ich kenn euch Brüder. Also versucht nie, einem Fallensteller eine Falle zu stellen.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. März 2008)

morgen gehts für ne woche zum boarden 
mit etwas glück kann ich da auch mal freireiten,
schnee genug solls ja haben 











*

 ich wünsch euch ein schönes osterfest und ne coole nächste woche* ​


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> morgen gehts für ne woche zum boarden
> mit etwas glück kann ich da auch mal freireiten,
> schnee genug solls ja haben
> 
> ...



Viel Spaß mein lieber und verletze dich nicht!
Dir und deiner Familie einen schönen Urlaub. 

// Rocky


----------



## Maggo (21. März 2008)

@lugga: mucho spaß und komm heil wieder damits bald wieder in die stadt gehn kann.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. März 2008)

Have fun.


----------



## oldrizzo (22. März 2008)

ola... es geht wieder los. um rege teilnahme wird gebeten.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4598878#post4598878


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (23. März 2008)

Hey Jungs,
man muss doch gar nicht so weit weg zum Boarden.

Morgens halb zehn auf dem Feldberg:
Schönster Pulverschnee, zeitweise strahlende Sonne, perfekte Bedingungen zum Springen.   

...okay, die blaue Nase steht mir nicht so gut und die Rübe brummt auch noch...
...aber ich weiß nicht, wie ich aussehen würde, wenn's ohne Helm und Brille gewesen wäre.


----------



## habkeinnick (23. März 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> ...okay, die blaue Nase steht mir nicht so gut und die Rübe brummt auch noch...
> ...aber ich weiß nicht, wie ich aussehen würde, wenn's ohne Helm und Brille gewesen wäre.



ups, du sollst doch nicht alles "dem anderen"  nachmachen 

gute besserung...


----------



## dschugaschwili (24. März 2008)

einen frohen ostermontag allerseits!
meinereiner ist gestern abend (osterreisestauumgehenderweise) aus dem tiefverschneiten thüringer wald ins heute beinahe sonnige frankfurt zurück-gekehrt.
zwei snowboardintensivtage führten leider zu den bekannten lendenwirbelsäulenproblemen und somit fällt radel die nächsten tage wohl wieder einmal aus. alter und unvernunft...schlechte paarung!

@bruder: nachträglich meine glückwünsche zu deiner vorhersage und dem auch von mir erwarteten heimsieg. war ja recht spannend, zumal ich den spielverlauf nur über videotext verfolgen konnte. die von uwe erwähnte technikdvd ist selbstverständlich auch für dich erhältlich.

ansonsten hoffe ich, dass der rest der freireiter ohne blessuren durch die feiertage gekommen ist und es ein baldiges wiedersehen beim nächsten cityride gibt.


----------



## Hopi (24. März 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> zu den bekannten lendenwirbelsäulenproblemen



Das hättest Du auch hier bekommen  


gute besserung


----------



## dschugaschwili (24. März 2008)

danke!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. März 2008)

Gute Besserung den Versehrten.

Mann, was'n Tag. Heute früh gings ganz entspannt nach Iserlohn. Unterwegs leichtes Schneegriseln. Dann verlieren die Lions 1:5. So what.

Und auf der Rückfahrt ist das ganze Sauerland im Schnee versunken. Sogar auf der Autobahn war auf 40 Km Länge schneebedeckt. Sch... Sommerreifenrutscher und holländische Tulpentrucks. Warum bleiben die nicht einfach daheim??? 

Winterberg ist wohl die nächsten 14 Tage noch kein Thema. Es sein denn, man will die Spikes noch mal ausfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (25. März 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> einen frohen ostermontag allerseits!
> meinereiner ist gestern abend (osterreisestauumgehenderweise) aus dem tiefverschneiten thüringer wald ins heute beinahe sonnige frankfurt zurück-gekehrt.
> zwei snowboardintensivtage führten leider zu den bekannten lendenwirbelsäulenproblemen und somit fällt radel die nächsten tage wohl wieder einmal aus. alter und unvernunft...schlechte paarung!
> 
> ...



Auch von mir gute Besserung ich kenne das habe ich selbst!
Dann wird es wohl nix mit einem Cityride diese Woche?

// Rocky


----------



## mzaskar (25. März 2008)

Ich sag mal (inoffiziell) Grüsse vom Lugxx, es geht im gut. Gestern war er dann jedoch etwas müde 

Hier der parallel Post aus dem Plauscher Fred


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. März 2008)

Das geschieht ihm recht. Es zwingt ihn doch niemand, sich im Tiefschnee und beim Fondue zu vergnügen. 

Wie jeder andere könnte er zur Arbeit gehen, sein Tagwerk verrichten und abends wohlgemut den Feierabend geniessen. Aber nein, Boarden muß der Herr gehen. Ich habe kein Mitleid, nicht im Allergeringsten.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (25. März 2008)

Hallöchen,
das Wetter ist zwar nicht das beste  aber vielleicht könnte man sich diese Woche nochmal zu einem NiteRide treffen? 
Ich hätte da nichts gegen   Am WE wäre natürlich auch eine Option.

Bin für jegliche Art von Vorschlägen offen.

Schönen Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Maggo (25. März 2008)

so richtig zusagen kann ich nicht, lust bekunde ich hiermit aber dennoch.


----------



## caroka (25. März 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Das geschieht ihm recht. Es zwingt ihn doch niemand, sich im Tiefschnee und beim Fondue zu vergnügen.
> 
> Wie jeder andere könnte er zur Arbeit gehen, sein Tagwerk verrichten und abends wohlgemut den Feierabend geniessen. Aber nein, Boarden muß der Herr gehen. Ich habe kein Mitleid, nicht im Allergeringsten.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. März 2008)

Bei den akt. Wetteraussichten hält sich meine Begeisterung für einen Nightride in Grenzen.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (26. März 2008)

Wenn ich mir das Schneetreiben in Frankfurt so angucke, dann vergeht mir die Lust ebenfalls...


----------



## ratte (26. März 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Bei den akt. Wetteraussichten hält sich meine Begeisterung für einen Nightride in Grenzen.





Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das Schneetreiben in Frankfurt so angucke, dann vergeht mir die Lust ebenfalls...


Drei Stunden feinster Pulverschnee und eine jungfräuliche Piste heute morgen auf dem Feldberg haben einen Mordsspaß gemacht.
Man muss nur das richtige Sportgerät dabei haben.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. März 2008)

Mag sein, zumindest auf'm Feldberg. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Und du nimmst dann beim nächsten Nightride das Board und cruist die Treppen runter? Mal sehen ob's dafür das geeignete Sportgerät ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (26. März 2008)

Sie sagte doch, man muss nur das richtige Sporgerät dabei haben


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (28. März 2008)

Also ich wäre bei jedem Wetter am WE für einen Nightride oder auch bei Tageslicht auf'm Feldi zu haben.


Cheers
Markus


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. März 2008)

Wenn die Lions heute in Iserlohn wider Erwarten ausscheiden, dann wäre ich am Sonntag am Start.


----------



## Maggo (28. März 2008)

sonntag spätnachmittag könnt ich mir unter vorbehalt auch vorstellen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. März 2008)

Sonntag nicht so früh würde mir auch passen!
Dann wollen wir mal hoffen das die Lions dem Bruder keinen Strich durch die Rechnung machen.
// Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. März 2008)

Am WE wird die Uhr umgestellt, das ist's dann auch bis 19.00 h hell.

So gegen 13.00 h Hohemark? Oder besser 14.00 h?

Meine Zu- bzw. Absage kommt dann heute abend frühestens ab 21.45 h.  [die_lions_gleichen_die_serie_aus_und_ich_darf_noch_mal_zum_hockey_gehen_))]


----------



## Maggo (28. März 2008)

also für mich wäre eher sonntag spätnachmittag in der city interessant. ich bin gegen mittag erst noch verabredet.


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. März 2008)

Ich stelle mir gerade vor wie der Schnee im Taunus (ist noch welcher da?) am Sonntag bei vorhergesagten 17C, die Beschaffenheit des Bodens beeinflusst.
Ich glaube ich muss den Eimer wieder mitbringen.

// Rocky


----------



## mzaskar (28. März 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wenn die Lions heute in Iserlohn wider Erwarten ausscheiden, dann wäre ich am Sonntag am Start.


 
Der ZSC (Züricher Schlittschuh Club) Lions hat es vor gemacht und den HCD (Hockey Club Davos) mit 5:1 im 6ten Spiel geputzt. Jetzt steht der ZSC im Final


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. März 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir gerade vor wie der Schnee im Taunus (ist noch welcher da?) am Sonntag bei vorhergesagten 17C, die Beschaffenheit des Bodens beeinflusst.
> Ich glaube ich muss den Eimer wieder mitbringen.
> 
> // Rocky



Ich stell mir grad vor, wie du nach 'nem Cityride am Sonntagnachmittag vorm Maincafe inmitten hundertausend flanierender Menschen das Liteville putzt.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. März 2008)

Ich ziehe es spontan vor am Sonntag zum Hockey zu gehen.  Das Bike bleibt somit im Keller.


----------



## oldrizzo (29. März 2008)

...und ich packe mich jetzt nach bad kreuznach.... da soll es ja feine trails geben. euch ein tolles wochenende!


----------



## Lucafabian (30. März 2008)

bin wieder da.....


----------



## Maggo (30. März 2008)

welcome back!


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> bin wieder da.....



Und noch alles heile?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (30. März 2008)

gude luggx und einen gruß vom aju!


----------



## Lucafabian (30. März 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Und noch alles heile?



ja, alles ist heile. hab mir aber ne erkältung eingefangen und davon noch ein paar nachwehen zu verdauen 




oldrizzo schrieb:


> gude luggx und einen gruß vom aju!




gude bernd / aju...ihr seid in BK und das bei königswetter, ich gönn es euch  

mach mal ne zusammenfassung wie es war...ich bin neugierig


----------



## oldrizzo (30. März 2008)

... die kannst du haben... ich bin ja nur gestern die tour mitgefahren.

irgendwas um die 40 km und 1100 hm.... gefahren wurden die drei attraktionen des gebiets, wie aju sich ausdrückte. den schlenker über die bastei haben wir ausfallen lassen. heute fährt aju in bingen... auf jedenfall sollten wir die tour mal zusammenfahren, allerdings mit mehr zeit und der möglichkeit zur gemütlichen einkehr. gestern war ich bei der letzten auffahrt so im sack, das ich schieben musste. ansonsten kam ich ganz gut mit dem kleinen ufo klar....


----------



## Lucafabian (30. März 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ... die kannst du haben... ich bin ja nur gestern die tour mitgefahren.
> 
> irgendwas um die 40 km und 1100 hm.... gefahren wurden die drei attraktionen des gebiets, wie aju sich ausdrückte. den schlenker über die bastei haben wir ausfallen lassen. heute fährt aju in bingen... auf jedenfall sollten wir die tour mal zusammenfahren, allerdings mit mehr zeit und der möglichkeit zur gemütlichen einkehr. gestern war ich bei der letzten auffahrt so im sack, das ich schieben musste. ansonsten kam ich ganz gut mit dem kleinen ufo klar....




wie hat es dir denn gefallen in BK???

waren die strecken anspruchsvoll ???

kontest du deine erlente spitzkehrentechnik anwenden????


muß man dir alles aus der nase ziehen???


----------



## dschugaschwili (30. März 2008)

schön dich wieder in der nähe zu wissen! ich hoffe wir sehen uns mal im verlaufe dieser woche.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. März 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> schön dich wieder in der nähe zu wissen! ich hoffe wir sehen uns mal im verlaufe dieser woche.



na ich denk doch schon....nigthride?!






was macht dein rücken?


----------



## Maggo (30. März 2008)

freitag??


----------



## oldrizzo (30. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wie hat es dir denn gefallen in BK???



sehr, sehr, sehr gut.....



Lucafabian schrieb:


> waren die strecken anspruchsvoll ???



...ich habe mich ausreichend gefordert gefühlt... 




Lucafabian schrieb:


> kontest du deine erlente spitzkehrentechnik anwenden????



nein, leider habe ich seit letztem jahr das bisschen, was ich drauf hatte schon wieder verlernt, es hat noch nicht richtig "klick" gemacht... aber ich habe die meisten kehren fahren können, sogar ein etwas schwieriges treppenstück....



Lucafabian schrieb:


> muß man dir alles aus der nase ziehen???



na klar muss man das....  kennst mich doch... ich wollte keine streckentechnischen details ausplappern...


----------



## caroka (30. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> bin wieder da.....


Schön zu hören und gute Besserung. Ansonsten, denke ich, hattest Du Deinen Spass, oder?


----------



## Lucafabian (30. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Schön zu hören und gute Besserung. Ansonsten, denke ich, hattest Du Deinen Spass, oder?



na klar, den spaß lass ich mir doch nicht verderben...


...und dann war ja auch noch der stefan da...gleich zweimal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (30. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ........
> 
> ...und dann war ja auch noch der stefan da...gleich zweimal...



   
Na dann war es wohl gut.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Na dann war es wohl gut.



ne nicht gut, sehr gut


----------



## mzaskar (30. März 2008)

Oh dass Kompliment gebe ich gerne zurück, War schön dich zu treffen und mit dir etwas zu schreddern


----------



## Lucafabian (30. März 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Oh dass Kompliment gebe ich gerne zurück, War schön dich zu treffen und mit dir etwas zu schreddern



das wiederholen wir mal....nächste saison

...aber vorher gibts arosa mit dem bike


----------



## mzaskar (30. März 2008)

schick mir mal eine EMAIL Adresse von dir ....


----------



## Lucafabian (31. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> freitag??



Freitag, citynightride, wieviel uhr?


----------



## rocky_mountain (31. März 2008)

1900


----------



## dschugaschwili (31. März 2008)

bereit, wenn ihr es seid!  

hoffentlich kann chabo ne stunde früher aus der firma raus...


----------



## rocky_mountain (31. März 2008)

Notfalls können wir ihn ja unterwegs auflesen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. März 2008)

19.00 h passt.


----------



## Maggo (31. März 2008)

korrekt.ich werd alles geben es einzurichten und bis dahin auch nen fuffzischer vorbau montiert zu habbe.


----------



## Lucafabian (31. März 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> korrekt.ich werd alles geben es einzurichten und bis dahin auch nen fuffzischer vorbau montiert zu habbe.



will auch nen neuen vorbau 
den von hope, ich glaub 25 grad und ganz kurz


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. März 2008)

So, eben hab ich den Bock weggebracht, bis zum Ende der Woche werden die neuen Wurfanker montiert, Freitag ist Code-Premiere.


----------



## oldrizzo (1. April 2008)

...nachts im wald...













das nächste mal mit mondlicht!


----------



## Lucafabian (1. April 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...nachts im wald...
> 
> ....fotos...
> 
> das nächste mal mit mondlicht!



beim ersten bild ist die beleuchtung nicht kompatible mit meinen alten augen, die anderen sehen lecker aus  
ist das bei euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (1. April 2008)

Moin, 
fÃ¼r die , die es noch nicht entdeckt haben - es gibt ein neues Heft!

Ein Nachschlagewerk mit Dirtspots, Bikeparks etc 

herausgegeben von mountainbike rider magazin , nennt sich Location guide und bietet fÃ¼r schlanke 3,80 â¬ so ziemlich umfassende Infos Ã¼ber all das was die gravity gemeinde so interessiert, wenn es mal nicht vor der HaustÃ¼r sein soll.

GrÃ¼sse 
Frank


----------



## oldrizzo (1. April 2008)

hey,

...ja, das ist bei uns. ich habe das race bild ausgetauscht, da hatte ich das falsche verlinkt. jetzt stimmts aber...



@ fuel: stimmt, der war bei der letzten mtbr dabei. sehr informativ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. April 2008)

Ich fahr nur noch Ga!


----------



## Lucafabian (1. April 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> --



du mußt hier gar nix nachträglich ändern,
wir haben das gelesen...alle haben wir das gelesen...du willst nur noch XX fahren...pfui deifel, schäm dich....


----------



## oldrizzo (1. April 2008)

...ui, ich habs nicht gelesen. was hat er denn geschrieben?


----------



## oldrizzo (1. April 2008)

ps: die mobilen bltzdingens die ich für die pics verwendet habe, könnte man auch mal in der city einsetzen... bei einem nightride (nein, ich kann nicht am freitag)....


----------



## hoschie (1. April 2008)

hallo freireiter,
in 2 wochen öffnet der bikepark in beefelden wieder seine tore. ich stehe schon in den startlöchern. wer von euch hätte denn mal lust auf einen gemeinsamen ausflug dorthin???
grüße vom hoschie


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. April 2008)

Wollte es nicht ändern!
Hatte etwas Probleme mit meinem Browser. Habe es wieder geändert... 

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (1. April 2008)

jetzt hat er wieder hingeschrieben --- der herr ist heut scheinbar unentschlossen


----------



## Lucafabian (1. April 2008)

hoschie schrieb:


> hallo freireiter,
> in 2 wochen öffnet der bikepark in beefelden wieder seine tore. ich stehe schon in den startlöchern. wer von euch hätte denn mal lust auf einen gemeinsamen ausflug dorthin???
> grüße vom hoschie




isch 



rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wollte es nicht ändern!
> Hatte etwas Probleme mit meinem Browser. Habe es wieder geändert...
> 
> // Rocky



is schon O.K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (1. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> jetzt hat er wieder hingeschrieben --- der herr ist heut scheinbar unentschlossen



Hör auf zu stänkern, ich habe es nicht absichtlich geändert!


----------



## Lucafabian (1. April 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hör auf zu stänkern, ich habe es nicht absichtlich geändert!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. April 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich fahr nur noch Ga!



Und was ist das? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Aus der Nummer kommst du so schnell nicht mehr raus.

@Hoschie - confirmed. Aber erst nach Finale.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> du mußt hier *ga*r nix nachträglich ändern,
> wir haben das gelesen...alle haben wir das gelesen...du willst nur noch XX fahren...pfui deifel, schäm dich....



Der Herr Lugxx ist mit unüberlegten Formulierungen ebenfalls sehr schnell bei der Hand. Wie sonst ist dieser Fauxpas sonst zu erklären?


----------



## hoschie (1. April 2008)

welches "Finale" denn...ach so, es geht nicht um eishockey oder die eintracht...ich schätze es geht um "Finale Ligure". wann isn das?
wünsche jedenfalls schon mal viel spaß.
@Lugga: ich meld mich nochmal hier wegen beerfelden, vielleicht geht da ja was...
grüßevomhoschie


----------



## Lucafabian (1. April 2008)

hoschie schrieb:


> welches "Finale" denn...ach so, es geht nicht um eishockey oder die eintracht...ich schätze es geht um "Finale Ligure". wann isn das?
> wünsche jedenfalls schon mal viel spaß.
> @Lugga: ich meld mich nochmal hier wegen beerfelden, vielleicht geht da ja was...
> grüßevomhoschie



da geht auf jeden fall was...sag einfach bescheid... hier gibts einige die da mal hinwollen


----------



## dschugaschwili (1. April 2008)

hoschie schrieb:


> hallo freireiter,
> in 2 wochen öffnet der bikepark in beefelden wieder seine tore. ich stehe schon in den startlöchern. wer von euch hätte denn mal lust auf einen gemeinsamen ausflug dorthin???
> grüße vom hoschie



ich kenne da einige, die sehr gerne solche orte besuchen.
aber am eröffnungs-we, meinst du nicht, dass es dann sehr überlaufen ist?


----------



## dschugaschwili (1. April 2008)

zwei idioten ein gedanke...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. April 2008)

hoschie schrieb:


> welches "Finale" denn...ach so, es geht nicht um eishockey oder die eintracht...ich schätze es geht um "Finale Ligure". wann isn das?
> wünsche jedenfalls schon mal viel spaß.
> @Lugga: ich meld mich nochmal hier wegen beerfelden, vielleicht geht da ja was...
> grüßevomhoschie



G'nau: Finale Ligure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jungs, passt auf wenn ihr den Park rockt, das
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




soll euch nämlich nicht passieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoschie (1. April 2008)

@Bruder Jörn: "abflug übern lenker" --> passiert mir andauernd...

@dschugaschwilli: du hast recht...es muss nicht unbedingt der eröffnungstag sein...andererseits, warum denn nicht? ich wart mal das wetter ab.


----------



## Lucafabian (1. April 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> G'nau: Finale Ligure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wat war da denn  ich hab da irgendwas in erinnerung, lauert da nicht der felgentot. ein gxnz gemeiner ist das


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. April 2008)

Ganz hinterhältige Bäume soll's da geben. Die stellen sich einfach in den Weg.  

Und der Förster nimmt sie dann auch noch in Schutz. Einfach unglaublich das Ganze.


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. April 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich fahr nur noch Ga!



So um die Gemüter wieder zu beruhigen.

Das war ein Aprilscherz


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. April 2008)

Mit sowas treibt man keine Scherze.


----------



## _jazzman_ (1. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wollt mich die Tage mal nach Protektoren umschauen. Was habt ihr denn so für welche?
Welche könnt ihr empfehlen? Gibts welche, wo ich lieber die Finger von lassen sollte? Sie sollten jedenfalls ihren Zweck erfüllen, aber gut im oder am Rucksach zu transpotieren sein und nicht allzu schwer sein.

Ich danke euch schon mal im Voraus...

Niko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (1. April 2008)

hab protektoren von Race Face und bin zufrieden damit


aber ich denk die art und form hängt auch von dem ab was du fahren willst


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. April 2008)

Ich hab welche von Dainese, x3 oder so, und bin zufrieden damit


----------



## _jazzman_ (1. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> aber ich denk die art und form hängt auch von dem ab was du fahren willst


 
Also ich sag mal Richtung Enduro bis leichte FR.

Ich brauch keine Heavy Downhill Protektoren. Da ich heute eh in Goldbach unterwegs war, hab ich mal beim Stenger reingeschaut. Er hat die Kani Protektoren aber leider nur in S/M da. Fand die eigentlich ganz praktisch, da sie wohl auch "Tourentauglich" sind. Wie sind denn die RaceFace und Dainese Teile? Kann man mit denen auch bergauf fahren oder ist man da in der Bewegung zu sehr eingeschränkt?

Gibts im Raum AB, HU, OF ein paar Shops, die sowas auf Lager haben? Oder soll ich mich gleich auf den Weg zum HiBike machen?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. April 2008)

Hibike hat eine große Auswahl, vor allem kannst du verschiedene Sachen einfach mal anprobieren.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. April 2008)

Einfach bestellen ist nicht ratsam. Die Dinger der einzelnen Hersteller haben unterschiedliche Paßformen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. April 2008)

Mensch was war ich heute standhaft. Ich war eben mit Rocky beim Hibike und ich habe nichts gekauft.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. April 2008)

Nicht mal 'ne Ventilkappe.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. April 2008)

Und die K2 Frage habe ich somit auch beantwortet.


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (1. April 2008)

Protektoren sollte man auf jeden Fall mal anprobiert haben.

ich hab z.B.:

obbe rum: Dainese
unne rum: Fox od. Dinese (je nach Hose - kurz/lang)

Wobei Du bei Dainese selten falsch liegst.


cheers
Markus


----------



## caroka (2. April 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Mensch was war ich heute standhaft. Ich war eben mit Rocky beim Hibike und ich habe nichts gekauft.



Ich war nachmittags dort. Hinter mir stand einer an der Kasse, der Dir sehr ähnlich war. Teilweise war ich richtig verunsichert. Doch da ich nicht angesprochen wurde, ging ich von einem Doppelgänger aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoschie (2. April 2008)

ich hab diese knieschützer neu gekauft:
http://www.unitybikes.de/shop/Prote...ee-Designs-Combat-Knee-Shin-Guards::1495.html
endlich welche die auch auf dem knie bleiben und nicht dauernd runterrutschen...so wie meine ollen dainese. hab auch die neuesten von dainese probiert -> die sitzen bei mir einfach nicht gut...kann die TroyLee's nur empfehlen.
grußvomhoschie


----------



## Lucafabian (2. April 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Mensch was war ich heute standhaft. Ich war eben mit Rocky beim Hibike und ich habe nichts gekauft.





Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Nicht mal 'ne Ventilkappe.



morgens schreibt Rocky das er nur noch XX fährst und abend schreibst du, daß du bei hibike warst und nix gekauft hast. wenn ich nicht wüßte das gestern der erste april war, ich würd an meinem verstand zweifeln


----------



## rocky_mountain (2. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> morgens schreibt Rocky das er nur noch XX fährst und abend schreibst du, daß du bei hibike warst und nix gekauft hast. wenn ich nicht wüßte das gestern der erste april war, ich würd an meinem verstand zweifeln



Wenn ich jetzt noch sagen würde das er eine weisse Hose anprobiert hat....


----------



## Lucafabian (2. April 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt noch sagen würde das er eine weiße Hose anprobiert hat....



er hat doch auch weisse handschuhe...


----------



## mzaskar (2. April 2008)

Freibeuter goes fashion


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. April 2008)

Gut, ich geb's zu. Anprobiert habe ich sie. Was soll ich auch sonst machen, der Rocky kauft den halben Laden leer und ich steh nur rum und warte? Da schnuffelt man eben mal etwas durch die Regale. 

Aber da sie doch sehr tailliert geschnitten war, habe ich dem Konsumrausch locker widerstehen können.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich war nachmittags dort. Hinter mir stand einer an der Kasse, der Dir sehr ähnlich war. Teilweise war ich richtig verunsichert. Doch da ich nicht angesprochen wurde, ging ich von einem Doppelgänger aus.



Selbstverständlich hätte ich dich trunken vor Wiedersehensfreude herzlich begrüßt und in die Arme genommen.  So ist dieses Vergnügen wohl meinem Imitator vergönnt gewesen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (2. April 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich hätte ich dich trunken vor Wiedersehensfreude herzlich begrüßt und in die Arme genommen.  So ist dieses Vergnügen wohl meinem Imitator vergönnt gewesen.



Wer kann dich imitieren?


----------



## mzaskar (2. April 2008)

Dies ist vielleicht für einige Interessant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. April 2008)

WP ranking:

im listing werd ich komischerweise unter 2435 gefürt




Bruder ist im listing unter 2441 gelistet, wobei man sagen muß das der Bruder beschissen hat, ich weiß nicht wie ers gemacht hat, aber er hat beschissen!





eigentlich steht mir platz 2442 zu


----------



## Lucafabian (2. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dies ist vielleicht für einige Interessant



was willsten damit sagen?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> WP ranking:
> 
> im listing werd ich komischerweise unter 2435 gefürt
> 
> ...



Gar nicht wahr. Ich habe mir jeden meiner N.U.L.L. Punkte redlich erarbeitet.


----------



## mzaskar (2. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> was willsten damit sagen?


 
Na zum Beispiel, für Rizzo zum Bildern und für euch zum raseln

uuupss wurde vom Mod gelöscht ......


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. April 2008)

Dann muss sich der Rizzo aber so 'ne High Speed Kamera zulegen, damit ihm gute Pics gelingen. Die Zeiten, in denen wir in Öl auf Leinwand verewigt werden, sind lange vorbei.

Warum sind diese beiden Spitzbuben eingentlich im Ranking noch hinter mir?
2441   babylon 0 1 min (00:01 h) 
2442   maresc 0 1 min (00:01 h)


----------



## oldrizzo (2. April 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Dann muss sich der Rizzo aber so 'ne High Speed Kamera zulegen, damit ihm gute Pics gelingen. Die Zeiten, in denen wir in Öl auf Leinwand verewigt werden, sind lange vorbei.



 

wie ist denn das zu verstehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. April 2008)

Ich kenne ein Kamerakind, dem ist's trotz Serienaufnahme gelungen, nur den Trail und ein vorbeifahrendes Hinterrad zu treffen. 

Davor wollte ich dich bewahren, wenn du einen der Freibeuter als Motiv auswählst.


----------



## oldrizzo (2. April 2008)

...ach so...

da hatte ich bis jetzt mehr glück. bin auch eher ein "mitzieher" als ein serienbildjunkie...

 


...und so langsam, wie die mir bekannten freibeuter den berg runterkacheln, kann ich parallel noch aquarelle malen...


----------



## Lucafabian (2. April 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...und so langsam, wie die mir bekannten freibeuter den berg runterkacheln, kann ich parallel noch aquarelle malen....



*Hee, VORSICHT!*


----------



## oldrizzo (2. April 2008)




----------



## mzaskar (2. April 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...ach so...
> ......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oldrizzo (2. April 2008)

...wobei ich problem hätte, aju einzufangen, wenn er losgelassen wird. der mann ist recht schnell unterwegs. wusch - und weg war er.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


>



na du mußt dich jetzt auch noch reinhängen


----------



## mzaskar (2. April 2008)

hähähäh

bin ja weit weg


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. April 2008)

Uwe, lass gut sein. 

Was will man auch von einem Künstler erwarten, der einen Kartoffeldruck mit Aquarell verwechselt, nur weil er seinen alten Wasserfarben-Malkasten auf'm Dachboden wiedergefunden hat.


----------



## rocky_mountain (2. April 2008)

Ich habe noch ein paar Bundstifte! 

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (3. April 2008)

Passen da nicht Fingerfarben besser?


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. April 2008)

Gute Idee.
Der Bruder bekommt zu seinen weissen Handschuhen Fingerfarben das sieht bestimmt gut aus....

// Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. April 2008)

Mach nur so weiter.

Oder soll ich erzählen, was du neulich beim Hibike für Handschuhe anprobiert hast?


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. April 2008)

Mach doch! 
Habe sie ja nur wegen der Größe probiert.....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. April 2008)

Soso. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wegen der Größe.

Ich bekenne mich wenigstens dazu, dass ich diese weiß-schwarze Freeride Short anhatte. Und ich hätte sie vielleicht sogar genommen, wenn der akt. Modetrend auf diese Extremtaillierung verzichtet hätte.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. April 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Soso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@rocky und bruder: ich würd an eurer stelle mit dem kauf noch warten, demnächst soll die pinke collection ausgeliefert werden, die würd euch zwein sicher gut stehen


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. April 2008)

Ich glaube du suchst Freunde.
Mache nur so weiter und wir werden sehen was rosa wird......


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @rocky und bruder: ich würd an eurer stelle mit dem kauf noch warten, demnächst soll die pinke collection ausgeliefert werden, die würd euch zwein sicher gut stehen








Sag mir wann und wo, ich werde dich erwarten.


----------



## mzaskar (3. April 2008)

Pink is cool hab mir letztens schon ueberlegt ein pink farbenes Körbchen ans Velo zu montieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Pink is cool hab mir letztens schon ueberlegt ein pink farbenes Körbchen ans Velo zu montieren



Wer hat's erfunden?


----------



## habkeinnick (3. April 2008)

hoschie schrieb:


> ich hab diese knieschützer neu gekauft:
> http://www.unitybikes.de/shop/Prote...ee-Designs-Combat-Knee-Shin-Guards::1495.html
> endlich welche die auch auf dem knie bleiben und nicht dauernd runterrutschen...so wie meine ollen dainese. hab auch die neuesten von dainese probiert -> die sitzen bei mir einfach nicht gut...kann die TroyLee's nur empfehlen.
> grußvomhoschie



hmm unisize...wie groß ist das denn? race face kniedinger in L sind mir eigentlich zu klein


----------



## hoschie (3. April 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm unisize...wie groß ist das denn? race face kniedinger in L sind mir eigentlich zu klein



...sie sind wohl so groß wie die RazeFaze-dinger in L - für mich (1,80) genau richtig. probieren geht, wie immer, über studieren...die hängen doch in fast jedem bikeshop rum. hab meine in FFM neben dem Globetrotter gekauft.
tschau mit ö


----------



## _jazzman_ (3. April 2008)

Hab mir, nachdem ich heute beim HiBike alles anprobiert hab was aufzutreiben war, die Race-Face Dinger geholt. Waren ja auch grad im Angebot...   

War zum ersten mal in dem Schuppen seit dem Umzug. Hmm... Ist net gut einfach mal so da hin zu fahren... Hab mir gedacht nur wegen so ein paar Plastikdinger brauchste da net herkommen und hab mir noch nen Rucksack und ein paar Griffe mitgenommen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. April 2008)

Das kenne ich.
3 mal da gewesen und immer was gekauft.


----------



## habkeinnick (3. April 2008)

hoschie schrieb:


> ...sie sind wohl so groß wie die RazeFaze-dinger in L - für mich (1,80) genau richtig. probieren geht, wie immer, über studieren...die hängen doch in fast jedem bikeshop rum. hab meine in FFM neben dem Globetrotter gekauft.
> tschau mit ö



das hast du wohl recht. da muss ich wohl noch mal nach anderen suchen. das mit runterrutschen bzw. zu kurzen bändern geht mir ziemlich auf den s**k


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (4. April 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das hast du wohl recht. da muss ich wohl noch mal nach anderen suchen. das mit runterrutschen bzw. zu kurzen bändern geht mir ziemlich auf den s**k



wenn wir ja endlich mal wieder zusammen fahren würden könnt ich dir meine in xl mal zum probieren überlassen. bist ja gesund oder?!


----------



## Lucafabian (4. April 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenn wir ja endlich mal wieder zusammen fahren würden könnt ich dir meine in xl mal zum probieren überlassen. bist ja gesund oder?!



vorher will aber sein bike wieder etwas pflege haben, das steht schon zu lange  



​


----------



## Maggo (4. April 2008)

wo sind denn die trailfäsen hin???  soviel rost kanns gar nicht geben auf der welt, dass die dinger abfaulen!.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. April 2008)

die hat er schon abgemacht, soweit ich weiß will er neue pneus aufziehen, die alten sind nicht mehr so gut gewesen


----------



## Kulminator (4. April 2008)

sacht mal: wann ist denn heute abend Cityride? Wenn es zeitlich klappt, komme ich auf einen kurzen Schwatz zum Treffpunkt. Bevor ich aber mal  mitfahre, muss ich erst üben üben üben ...


----------



## Hopi (4. April 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> sacht mal: wann ist denn heute abend Cityride? Wenn es zeitlich klappt, komme ich auf einen kurzen Schwatz zum Treffpunkt. Bevor ich aber mal  mitfahre, muss ich erst üben üben üben ...



Dafür sind die Abende doch da   nehm Dir einfach eine kleine Treppe und dann steigerst Du dich langsam


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. April 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> sacht mal: wann ist denn heute abend Cityride? Wenn es zeitlich klappt, komme ich auf einen kurzen Schwatz zum Treffpunkt. Bevor ich aber mal  mitfahre, muss ich erst üben üben üben ...



19Uhr Eiserner Steg Sachsenhäuser Seite!
Kannst dich bei mir Melden ich fahre so um 18Uhr30 zu Hause weg können uns in OF am Main Treffen.

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (4. April 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Dafür sind die Abende doch da   nehm Dir einfach eine kleine Treppe und dann steigerst Du dich langsam



... zum Üben nehm ich erst mal unwegsames schweres Gelände (Mainradweg) an Offenbach vorbei   

Rocky, ich melde mich, wenn ich zeitlich einigermassen hinkomme. Wo könnten wir uns treffen?


----------



## habkeinnick (4. April 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenn wir ja endlich mal wieder zusammen fahren würden könnt ich dir meine in xl mal zum probieren überlassen. bist ja gesund oder?!



sorry, hatte mich natürlich vertan. meine sind XL und trotzdem zu klein


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> sorry, hatte mich natürlich vertan. meine sind XL und trotzdem zu klein


 
Es gäbe da noch alte Ritterrüstungen 

oder evtl. sowas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (4. April 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> wo sind denn die trailfäsen hin???  soviel rost kanns gar nicht geben auf der welt, dass die dinger abfaulen!.


Meinst Du habkeinnick fährt so selten, dass bei ihm sogar Alu anfängt zu rosten  

Hallo zusammen (noch) aus Kaprun. Ich hoffe beim nächsten Cityride dabei sein zu können ... bin schon auf Entzug. Immerhin konnte ich diese Woche die 5 Bike-Filme anschauen, die ich mir schon seit 2-3 Monaten anschauen wollte. Dies lindert die Entzugserscheinungen immerhin etwas ...


----------



## caroka (4. April 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> ............ Dies lindert die Entzugserscheinungen immerhin etwas ...



...oder verschlimmert sie. 

Kommt xsund wieder und grüß MG28


----------



## Zilli (4. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> ...oder verschlimmert sie.
> 
> Kommt xsund wieder und grüß MG28


Danke ... siehe Frauenfred


----------



## Maggo (4. April 2008)

....................knicken, abschmicken, vergessen......die elenden a******* *********+ *****+****************+*************+************** hier in der anstalt lassen mich nicht weg. wenns irgendwie klappt meld ich mich auf luggas handy. ar.sch.löc.her.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. April 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Meinst Du habkeinnick fährt so selten, dass bei ihm sogar Alu anfängt zu rosten
> 
> Hallo zusammen (noch) aus Kaprun. Ich hoffe beim nächsten Cityride dabei sein zu können ... bin schon auf Entzug. Immerhin konnte ich diese Woche die 5 Bike-Filme anschauen, die ich mir schon seit 2-3 Monaten anschauen wollte. Dies lindert die Entzugserscheinungen immerhin etwas ...



na ob das die entzugserscheinungen lindert, da wirds doch nur noch schlimmer von... 



Maggo schrieb:


> ....................knicken, abschmicken, vergessen......die elenden a******* *********+ *****+****************+*************+************** hier in der anstalt lassen mich nicht weg. wenns irgendwie klappt meld ich mich auf luggas handy. ar.sch.löc.her.




heißt das, daß du nicht kommst


----------



## Zilli (4. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> na ob das die entzugserscheinungen lindert, da wirds doch nur noch schlimmer von...


Das Bike (die Gabel) war am Tag unserer Abreise fertig  und morgen werde ich nicht mehr dazu kommen, es abzuholen .... erst ab Montag könnte ich richtig unruhig werden  


Lucafabian schrieb:


> heißt das, daß du nicht kommst


was meinst Du warum er mit hochrotem Kopf schreibt .... er platz gleich! Das seh ich ja von hier


----------



## Maggo (4. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> na ob das die entzugserscheinungen lindert, da wirds doch nur noch schlimmer von...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a.r.s.c.h.l.ö.c.h.e.r. aLLESAMT. flach*****.    ich komm wahrscheinlich nach.


----------



## EV1LB3N! (4. April 2008)

SERVUS! ich bin's der junior! Vorder reifen aufpumpen....! und bin dabei heute. MFG.


----------



## _jazzman_ (4. April 2008)

Wollte wenn es klappt auch mal vorbei schauen, aber ihr seid schon ziemlich viele heute oder???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (4. April 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Wollte wenn es klappt auch mal vorbei schauen, aber ihr seid schon ziemlich viele heute oder???



Sehe zu das du bei kommst! 

//Rocky


----------



## dschugaschwili (4. April 2008)

wieso viele? sei nicht so schüchtern...
in der menge kann man sich leichter verstecken.


----------



## dschugaschwili (4. April 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> mad:    ich komm wahrscheinlich nach.



 markus kommt auch erst gegen acht. handynr von lucca hast du doch, oder? meine kommt per pn...


----------



## Maggo (4. April 2008)

merci bien.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. April 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Wollte wenn es klappt auch mal vorbei schauen, aber ihr seid schon ziemlich viele heute oder???



ich seh das genauso wie rocky es sieht,
seh zu das du kommst!!!!!


----------



## Zilli (4. April 2008)

viel Spaß Euch heut abend und trockenes Pflaster ..... grummmlgrummmml.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (4. April 2008)

Kona air...


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (4. April 2008)

Ups, das ging ja schnell.


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (4. April 2008)

Da wir ja heute Abend noch das Thema "Geiz is' geil" hatten, wÃ¼rde ich an dieser Stelle gerne mal John Ruskin zitieren, der diesen Spruch Mitte des 19 Jhdts brachte (also um 1850 rum). Er trifft heute womÃ¶glich besser zu denn je. In diesem Sinne....

âEs gibt kaum etwas auf der Welt, das nicht
irgend jemand ein wenig schlechter machen
und etwas billiger verkaufen moechte, und die
Menschen, die sich nur am Preis orientieren,
werden die gerechte Beute solcher Machenschaften.

Es ist unklug, zu viel zu bezahlen, aber es ist noch
schlechter, zu wenig zu bezahlen. Wenn Sie zuviel
bezahlen, verlieren Sie etwas Geld, mehr nicht.
Wenn Sie dagegen zu wenig bezahlen, verlieren
Sie manchmal alles, da der gekaufte Gegenstand
die ihm zugedachte Aufgabe nicht erfuellen kann.

Das Gesetz der Marktwirtschaft verbietet es, fuer
wenig Geld viel Wert zu erhalten. Nehmen Sie
das niedrige Angebot, so muessen Sie fuer das Risiko,
das Sie eingehen, etwas hinzurechnen. Wenn Sie das tun,
haben Sie auch genug Geld, um etwas Besseres zu bezahlen.â


Cheers
Markus


----------



## Lucafabian (4. April 2008)

bin dank bruder auch wieder daheim,
sonst wär ich sicher noch im dunklen wald unterwegs

war cool...besonders die abschließende kiosksession


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (4. April 2008)

P R O S T !!!


----------



## Lucafabian (5. April 2008)

ChaboDeluxe schrieb:


> P R O S T !!!



ich hab genug


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. April 2008)

Ihr seit schon coole Säue


----------



## Lucafabian (5. April 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ihr seit schon coole Säue



du warst doch auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. April 2008)

So eine warme Stube und ein gemütliches Sofa sind ja ganz angenehm, besonders bei diesem Sauwetter.

Aber irgendwie hat das die letzten 5 Stunden nicht gestört, auch wenn ich vor Lachen beinahe am Bier erstickt wäre.


----------



## _jazzman_ (5. April 2008)

Hat Spaß gemacht gestern mit Euch! Ich hoffe das nächste Mal spielt das Wetter mit... Wärs mir gestern dann nicht zu kalt und zu nass, wär ich noch bissl dabei geblieben. Bis zum nächsten Mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (5. April 2008)

ChaboDeluxe schrieb:


> Da wir ja heute Abend noch das Thema "Geiz is' geil" hatten, würde ich an dieser Stelle gerne mal John Ruskin zitieren, der diesen Spruch Mitte des 19 Jhdts brachte (also um 1850 rum). Er trifft heute womöglich besser zu denn je. In diesem Sinne....
> 
> Es gibt kaum etwas auf der Welt, das nicht
> irgend jemand ein wenig schlechter machen
> ...



Sehr guter Beitrag... Ich sehe, daß man bei den Freireitern nicht nur in puncto Biken dazulernen kann..  

Mit meiner "Zicke" (um Lugxx zu zitieren) macht das Freireiten weniger Spass. Und nach dem Rahmenbruch vom letzten Jahr bin ich halt extrem vorsichtig. Wird wohl auch keiner auf die Idee kommen, einen 19 kg Freerider auf die Marathonstrecke zu schicken... 

War auf jeden Fall interessant, euch zuzuschauen und zu staunen. Bin bestimmt mal wieder dabei...


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. April 2008)

Ich fahre nur noch da wo keine Pfosten stehen. 

//Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. April 2008)

Und es war noch nicht mal ein Torbogen in der Nähe.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. April 2008)

Tom, Rocky, wie lang sind denn eure Vorbauten? Und welchen Winkel haben die? Spätestens nach Finale kommt was kürzeres drauf, da muss ich doch schon mal so langsam Erfahrungswerte einsammeln.


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. April 2008)

75mm 6c
Der breitere Lenker (von 630mm auf 700mm) hat auch viel gebracht!


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. April 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Und es war noch nicht mal ein Torbogen in der Nähe.



Und auch noch ohne Bier!
Da fährt man steile Treppen und Absätze ohne Probleme um dann an so einem Pfosten der mitten auf dem Weg steht zu scheitern.


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. April 2008)

Hi Tom,

noch einen netten Abend gehabt?

//Rocky


----------



## dschugaschwili (5. April 2008)

eieiei, pfundweise rinderbrust, grüne sosse, kartoffeln. dazu literweise äppler- mit den schnäpsen hab ich mich angefreundet... ich war ja schliesslich mit dem rad unterwegs.
ja, war schon etwas schade euch zu verlassen, doch scheint mir, dass ihr auch ohne mich noch ne menge spass hattet. der citynightride sollte meineserachtens zu einer festen einrichtung werden!

@bruder: ich mess gleich mal nach!


----------



## dschugaschwili (5. April 2008)

es ist ein thomson sm-e138 mit erstaunlichen 90mm und 10grad steigung.
hätte vermutet er sei kürzer...sehr eigenartig.

however,perspektivisch ich möchte den sm-e130 haben. 
der hat 50mm/0grad und wenn ich die lyrik einbaue, kommt eben noch ein 10mm spacer zusätzlich aufs gabelrohr.

@kulminator: hier die markenkonforme endlösung deiner probleme:
http://www.fahrradeck.de/mtb_htm/redtwo.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (5. April 2008)

mich hat zwar keiner gefragt 
und haben tue ich den auch noch nicht 
ich sags aber trotzdem 

ich will einen mit 25° 50mm auf den ein 31,8er lenker passt
die genehmigung hab ich schon 


@tom:ich weiß jetzt wo der hänger steht...sag was wenn du testen willst


----------



## _jazzman_ (5. April 2008)

@Lugxx Wie sind denn deine Erfahrungswerte bei Nicolai was den Versand betrifft? Muss ich mich lange gedulden, bis die Bolzen, Buchsen, usw. bei mir ankommen?


----------



## Lucafabian (5. April 2008)

@_jazzman_: das sollte in zwei spätestens drei tagen bei dir sein, mit glück schon am nächsten tag. ruf dort mal an und schilder dein problem, die können sicher auch noch ein hilfreiche kommentare abgeben.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. April 2008)

hab gehört das die vom club das stadion abfackeln wollten...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. April 2008)

Oh Mann, was für ein Gesocks war da heute unterwegs. Ich hatte meinen angestammten Platz meiner Mutter vermacht und bin zusammen mit meinem Bruder und 2 Bekannten aus Nbg. im Block 25M gewesen. Also recht nah am Gästeblock. Beim Stand von 1:1 geht nach gut 20 Minuten der erste Kanonenschlag los, fünf Minuten später der nächste. Der Stadionsprecher kommt mit der obligatorischen Durchsage und erste Ordner gehen in den Gästeblock. Tja und dann fliegen die Bengalos auf den Platz - Spielunterbrechung und die Bereitschaftspolizei rückt mit einer halben Hundertschaft an. Ich sag euch, das war ganz kurz vor der Eskalation. Zum Glück stehen die Polizisten nur da und lassen sich nicht provozieren. Nach gut 20 Minuten geht's weiter. Die Eintracht kommt besser ins Spiel und hat 2, 3 sehr gute Chancen. Wenn da das Tor fällt, explodiert der Block. In der Halbzeit beruhigt es sich ein wenig und es wird endlich Fußball gespielt. Ngb. deutlich aggresiver und mit mehr Spielanteilen. Dann wieder eine unglückliche Situation, in der Oka den Ball nicht festhalten kann, es steht 1:2. Tja - und dann war's eben nur noch ein vergebliches Anrennen, das 1:3 war eigentlich egal.

Fazit: Ein sehr unterhaltsames Spiel, nette Nürnberger Fans getroffen, dumme Menschen die nur auf Krawall aus sind ertragen und eben kein Sturm auf die CL-Plätze.


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (5. April 2008)

Grade gefunden Klick hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaboDeluxe (7. April 2008)

Mann oh Mann, verkaufsoffener Sonntag ist wie Ausnahmezustand.
Bin ich froh, dass der Tag vorbei is'.


Auch sehr interessanter Bericht. Megavalanche


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. April 2008)

ChaboDeluxe schrieb:


> Mann oh Mann, verkaufsoffener Sonntag ist wie Ausnahmezustand.
> Bin ich froh, dass der Tag vorbei is'.
> 
> 
> Auch sehr interessanter Bericht. Megavalanche



Ich wollte mit meinen Kindern auch mal kommen, habe es mir aber dann doch anders überlegt. 
Und schön was verkauft oder nur beraten! 

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (7. April 2008)

ChaboDeluxe schrieb:


> Mann oh Mann, verkaufsoffener Sonntag ist wie Ausnahmezustand.
> Bin ich froh, dass der Tag vorbei is'.
> 
> 
> Auch sehr interessanter Bericht. Megavalanche



das ist so ziemlich das einzige rennen das mich reizt


----------



## Lucafabian (7. April 2008)

Do solls wetter besser werden...das wär eigentlich der tag für den luminale ride, besteht da interesse???


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. April 2008)

Ja!


----------



## fUEL (7. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Do solls wetter besser werden...das wär eigentlich der tag für den luminale ride, besteht da interesse???


 

hi uwe !
Do ist mein Schwarzer mit 45 er Vorbau ohne Steigungauch am Scharren ( Steigungen gibt es nicht für onepoinfive Gabelschaftrohre) Kannst mir ja gerne mal ne pn schicken ob und wenn ja wo etc. 

Ansonsten viele Grüsse aus HG.

Frank


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. April 2008)

ChaboDeluxe schrieb:


> Auch sehr interessanter Bericht. Megavalanche



Nein, ich frage jetzt nicht ob wir da mal nach dem Rechten sehen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Do solls wetter besser werden...das wär eigentlich der tag für den luminale ride, besteht da interesse???



Interesse immer, aber ich werde wohl die Lions in Spiel 5 supporten müssen.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. April 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Nein, ich frage jetzt nicht ob wir da mal nach dem Rechten sehen.



nach dem rechten sehen, nein 
mitfahren...ich will da mitfahren...evtl nächstes jahr


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. April 2008)

Aha.  

Na dann kümmer dich schon mal um 'ne Gruppenunterkunft. Du glaubst doch nicht, dass .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (7. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Do solls wetter besser werden...das wär eigentlich der tag für den luminale ride, besteht da interesse???


 
hab ich dir nicht gestern gesagt, dass ich erst am freitag wieder in f. bin?!
aber o.k. mein freund, dann solltest du den freitagabend auch noch in deinen terminplaner aufnehmen.

es ist kaum zu fassen: in freiburg gibt es hotels ohne lan/ w-lan. 
ich bin völlig von der aussenwelt abgeschnitten. hätte nie gedacht, dass ich mich mal in ein hotspot-cafe neben irgendwelche nerds hocken muss...


----------



## Lucafabian (7. April 2008)

nur do ist gutes wetter...deshalb do

@tom:bist du nicht der am so wegen nicht genügend gutem wetter gekniffen hat?


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (8. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> nach dem rechten sehen, nein
> mitfahren...ich will da mitfahren...evtl nächstes jahr



Ich auch, wäre mit dabei. 

Ein Kollege ist letztes Jahr sogar einigermaßen Erfolgreich mitgefahren, war total begeistert.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. April 2008)

ChaboDeluxe schrieb:


> Ich auch, wäre mit dabei.
> 
> Ein Kollege ist letztes Jahr sogar einigermaßen Erfolgreich mitgefahren, war total begeistert.





o.k. dann halten wir das hiermit mal fest, nächstes jahr fahren wir da mit


----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2008)

Da habt ihr was zum ueben


----------



## Maggo (8. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Da habt ihr was zum ueben



eeeeeeeeeeasyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy. ich kenn leut die machen das mit links, die erklärn dir nebenher soagar noch wies geht!


----------



## Lucafabian (8. April 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> eeeeeeeeeeasyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy. ich kenn leut die machen das mit links, die erklärn dir nebenher soagar noch wies geht!




 mal sehen wie die aufm trail sind


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. April 2008)

Am Donnerstag kann ich nicht mitfahren. Haie - Lions, Spiel 5 !!! Liveübertragung in SAMS Sportsbar. Da ruft die Pflicht.


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (8. April 2008)

Wie geil sind denn die Jungs, Walâ­Mart Bikes aber fahren wie die Profis. Der Hammer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (9. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> mal sehen wie die aufm trail sind


Sag das nicht. Ich hab schon welche kennen gelernt, die fahren die engen Spitzkehren im Nosewheelie.  



ChaboDeluxe schrieb:


> Wie geil sind denn die Jungs, Walâ­Mart Bikes aber fahren wie die Profis. Der Hammer.


Tja, wenn man jung ist braucht man lediglich zwei RÃ¤der unterm Ar***. SpÃ¤ter sind es dann Sofas.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Sag das nicht. Ich hab schon welche kennen gelernt, die fahren die engen Spitzkehren im Nosewheelie.



vielleicht kann er das ja auch 






caroka schrieb:


> Tja, wenn man jung ist braucht man lediglich zwei Räder unterm Ar***. Später sind es dann Sofas.



du weißt ich mach das nicht gern, aber jetzt muß ich dir wiedersprechen  
bei dem den wir meinen, handelt es sich um einen ollen junggebliebenen und wenn man es genau nimmt...ein rad würde  reichen  


*wg. morgen:* hab von der company die ehrenvolle aufgabe zugeteilt bekommen nach d`dorf fahren zu dürfen...hab dort ein volles programm...nightride kann ich dann vergessen


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2008)

Aber Finger weg fom Alt und dem Killepitsch


----------



## Lucafabian (9. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber Finger weg fom Alt und dem Killepitsch



dafür werd ich eh keine zeit finden


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2008)

Du ärmster  

Dabei ist die D'dorfer Altstadt schon recht nett


----------



## Maggo (9. April 2008)

bei mir wirds auch nix, ich hab noch nen termin den ich wohl wahrnehme sofern ich hier gut rauskomm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (9. April 2008)

@all
wenn das so ist werde ich auch nicht in die City kommen!

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (9. April 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> @all
> wenn das so ist werde ich auch nicht in die City kommen!
> 
> // Rocky



du kannst dir das doch gar nicht erlauben, hab gedacht du willst noch ein bissi bunny hop über die rot weißen stoppel üben...letzten freitag hats ja schon fast geklappt...


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. April 2008)

Ich werde da wohl noch bunny hop üben aber ohne zuschauer!
Und der Pfosten war grau deshalb habe ich ihn ja nicht gesehen.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. April 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich werde da wohl noch bunny hop üben aber ohne zuschauer!
> Und der Pfosten war grau deshalb habe ich ihn ja nicht gesehen.



so so


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. April 2008)

was heißt hier so so?


----------



## Lucafabian (9. April 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> was heißt hier so so?



ungefähr das gleiche wie aha!

Edit: +s


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ungefähr dagleiche wie aha!



und was heißt jetzt "dagleiche"????


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. April 2008)

Hhmmm, ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Goethe hätte an diesem Dialog sicher viel Freude gefunden.


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. April 2008)

Ich kann nichts dafür der Uwe spricht in Rätseln!

// Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. April 2008)

Ist dem Uwe der Da Vinci Code evtl. nicht bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (9. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> dafür werd ich eh keine zeit finden


Macht nix...



mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber Finger weg fom Alt und dem Killepitsch


...von letzterem hätte ich hier vor Ort noch eine Flasche im Angebot. 
Warum die keiner trinken will


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> Macht nix...
> 
> ...von letzterem hätte ich hier vor Ort noch eine Flasche im Angebot.
> Warum die keiner trinken will



Na da musst du halt mal einladen


----------



## haihoo (10. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Na da musst du halt mal einladen


Hi, wollt nun auch endlich ma nen Beitrag leisten:
Tour de France: http://www.videospider.tv/Videos/Detail/394658568.aspx
Is bestimmt auch bei Alpes d'huez? Der Typ soll angeblich dafür in Knast gewesen sein.... 
Zu den Knieschonern: http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...025&cid=071205091503&ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1

Und heut abend steigt da was? Bin mal da denke ich!
Gruß & bis denne


----------



## Maggo (10. April 2008)

@lugga: des werd niggs bei mir. sorry, die anstalt ruft.


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (10. April 2008)

Hab' Morgen, Freitag mal wieder um 18:00 Feierabend, wie sieht es mit einem Nightride mit anschließendem Kiosktreff oder ähnlichem aus?


----------



## Maggo (10. April 2008)

ich komm erst gegen spätnachts von der anstalt wech. bei mir wirds trotz lust leider niggs.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. April 2008)

Moinsen,
ich hab nächste Woche Urlaub, vllt ergibt sich da ja mal was


----------



## Lucafabian (10. April 2008)

ChaboDeluxe schrieb:


> Hab' Morgen, Freitag mal wieder um 18:00 Feierabend, wie sieht es mit einem Nightride mit anschließendem Kiosktreff oder ähnlichem aus?



bin grad aus d´dorf zurückgekommen...wenns wetter passt wär ich dabei


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (10. April 2008)

Cool, wer noch?

@ Lugxx: Dann lass uns mal nachmittags telefonieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. April 2008)

schade das die Frankfurt Lions es nicht ins Finale geschafft haben. 
Immerhin haben die Zürich Lions (ZSC) die Schweizer Meisterschaft gewonnen


----------



## mzaskar (10. April 2008)

Hoi Lugxx habe aufgerüstet
für Arme und Beinchen


----------



## Lucafabian (10. April 2008)

da wird der bruder schlechte laune haben....

@chabo: jepp, lass uns telefonieren


@haihoo: heut war doch nix, oder doch? bist morgen dabei?


----------



## Lucafabian (11. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi Lugxx habe aufgerüstet
> für Arme und Beinchen



na da wirds dann ja zeit,
das du mal wieder hier vorbei schaust
das zeugs will ja auch benutzt/gebraucht werden  


plopp...ein weizen...zum abschluß des tages


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (11. April 2008)

Plopp, ein Becks als Nachthupferl.


----------



## mzaskar (11. April 2008)

Für mich nur Wasser  

Morgen wird es sich entscheiden, ob ich am Ende des Monats ins Tessin fahre. Wenn nicht Tessin, könnt ich mir Neustadt vorstellen, da ich in der Woch im Saarland (mein Vater wird 80) bin......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaboDeluxe (11. April 2008)

Wetter für Morgen sieht Abends wieder durchwachsen aus.


----------



## mzaskar (11. April 2008)

unn tschüss


----------



## Lucafabian (11. April 2008)

würd schon gern noch was von der luminale sehen....

gute nacht stefan 
in arosa liegt immer noch fett schnee...gehst freeriden ma we? *neidischbin*


----------



## mzaskar (11. April 2008)

Morgen zum Titlis


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. April 2008)

ChaboDeluxe schrieb:


> Cool, wer noch?
> 
> @ Lugxx: Dann lass uns mal nachmittags telefonieren.



Bei mir wird es dieses WE nix mit fahren! 
Aber am Freitag geht es nach FINALE... 

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (11. April 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Bei mir wird es dieses WE nix mit fahren!
> Aber am Freitag geht es nach FINALE...
> 
> // Rocky



sagg......ich gönns euch..


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. April 2008)

Kannst ja mitkommen.....


----------



## caroka (11. April 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Bei mir wird es dieses WE nix mit fahren!
> Aber am Freitag geht es nach FINALE...
> 
> // Rocky



 Viel Schbass!


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Viel Schbass!



Danke!
Wir sollten auch mal wieder zusammen fahren haben uns ja schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. 
Musst mal abends mit in die City kommen ist ein lustiger Haufen Chaoten.
Und je oller je doller du wirst vor lauter lachen nicht fahren können. 

// Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. April 2008)

Morsche. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich bin müde, ich bin leer. Es war eine lange Saison. Über 40 Livespiele in der DEL und NHL. Dazu die PO's, die gestern unglücklich zu Ende gingen. Ich bin reif für die Sommerpause, ehe es ab September wieder losgeht. 

Passend zu meiner heutigen Stimmung ist das Wetter wenig erbaulich. Wollt ihr heute wirklich fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (11. April 2008)

@chabo: du mußt mich anrufen...keine ahnung wo deine nummer abgeblieben ist, hatt ich sie denn schon?


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @chabo: du mußt mich anrufen...keine ahnung wo deine nummer abgeblieben ist, hatt ich sie denn schon?



Oh mann der Luxx kann sein Telefon nicht bedienen....


----------



## mzaskar (11. April 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Morsche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja schade das ist mit den Frankfurt Lions, hatte eigentlich ein gutes Gefühl 
Nun muss es die Eintracht richten


----------



## mzaskar (11. April 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Oh mann der Luxx kann sein Telefon nicht bedienen....


 
Er hat es doch erst neu  

weisst ja bei den älteren Herrschaften dauert das schon mal länger


----------



## Lucafabian (11. April 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Oh mann der Luxx kann sein Telefon nicht bedienen....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Er hat es doch erst neu
> 
> weisst ja bei den älteren Herrschaften dauert das schon mal länger



Vielleicht hat er's auch als Kaminanzünder hergommen und das edle Stück im Dienst der Stubenwärme verfeuert.


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. April 2008)

Nee telefonieren kann er damit noch (wenn man ihn anruft... ) habe gerade mal mit ihm gesprochen.

// Rocky


----------



## mzaskar (11. April 2008)

und dabei den bestellten Rotwein vernichtet


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. April 2008)

Frankfurt City vermeldet Regen.  

Damit entscheide ich mich spontan gegen den Cityride und für das Sofa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (11. April 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Frankfurt City vermeldet Regen.
> 
> Damit entscheide ich mich spontan gegen den Cityride und für das Sofa.



Für das Plastiksofa?

// Rocky


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. April 2008)

Vllt interessiert es ja jemanden 
-klick-


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. April 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Für das Plastiksofa?
> 
> // Rocky




Nee, für das vorm Fernseher.


----------



## haihoo (11. April 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Für das Plastiksofa?
> 
> // Rocky


******** Wetter, aber der ultimative Kiosk is heut, (auch wenns regnet & ohne Rad) am Friedberger Platz, weil dort bis 8°°(Heirats-)Markt....
Gruß haihoo


----------



## Lucafabian (11. April 2008)

fauler sagg...hab mich aber auch noch nicht entschieden


----------



## Lucafabian (11. April 2008)

mist, 
bei uns ists asch eklig draußen...bääääähhhhhhhh.....couch.....wein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. April 2008)

Fauler Sagg  und ich hab keinen Wein mehr


----------



## haihoo (11. April 2008)

Da gibts nen großen gute Weinstand!!!


----------



## haihoo (11. April 2008)

Unn da gibts n Erfahrungsbericht zur Megavalanche...sind wohl auch aus Ffm
http://www.halbtot.de/megavalanche2005/index.html


----------



## dschugaschwili (12. April 2008)

morsche!
bin wieder dahaam und sehe mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden auge, dass in der letzten woche wetterbedingt nicht viel freireiterei abging.
gestern abend bin ich noch zu einer spontan einberufenen skatrunde geradelt- es war, als ob man im colosseobrunnen im kreis fährt...
naja- april, april.

hab mir auch was feines gebayt:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280214089652&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=018
40mm kürzer als der momentan montierte... das wird interessant!


----------



## mzaskar (12. April 2008)

War heute lecker Freireiten halt anderes Gerät  Aber es ist schon Geil wenn beim Backside turn der Schnee ueber dch hinwegfliegt


----------



## M0g13r (12. April 2008)

guden !

weiss von euch einer wie der weiher im stadtwald (tiroler schneise)
zwischen stadion und niederrad heisst ?


----------



## mzaskar (12. April 2008)

Kontrastprogramm für die Freireiter ..... 

Heliskiing im Berner Oberland

Wir ziehen unsere Kurven in der wilden Gletscherwelt der Berner Viertausender. 

Ich trau mich noch nicht  

Und das kommt als Meil am Abend ........ aber im nächsten Jahr ......


----------



## Lucafabian (12. April 2008)

Morgen mittag solls wetter einigermaßen erträglich sein....


edit: ne doch nicht   mist wetter!


----------



## ratte (12. April 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Vllt interessiert es ja jemanden
> -klick-


Yap, hat interessiert.

Die Jungs haben da wirklich was nettes auf die Beine gestellt.  
Mehrere (recht kurze) Lines in unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgraden, für jeden was dabei. Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht und Ziele fürs nächste Mal sind gesteckt, dann ist die Shore fällig. 
Ich hoffe nur, dann ist da weniger Gewusel.


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (12. April 2008)

Wie schaut's denn morgen Abend mit 'ner Runde durch die City aus? Wetter soll trocken bleiben:

Klick Klack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (12. April 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> Yap, hat interessiert.
> 
> Die Jungs haben da wirklich was nettes auf die Beine gestellt.
> Mehrere (recht kurze) Lines in unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgraden, für jeden was dabei. Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht und Ziele fürs nächste Mal sind gesteckt, dann ist die Shore fällig.
> Ich hoffe nur, dann ist da weniger Gewusel.



habt ihr ein paar bilder gemacht?


@chabo: ich hätt lust...kann ruhig auch schon morgen mittag sein


----------



## ratte (12. April 2008)

Nicht von Ihr!

Nur von einigen Dirtfahrern.


gez. Captain Knipps


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (12. April 2008)

Bin morgen Mittag erstmal bei Muttern zum Essen. Könnte erst so ab 17:00...wurde mir grade von meiner besseren Hälfte mitgeteilt.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. April 2008)

ChaboDeluxe schrieb:


> Bin morgen Mittag erstmal bei Muttern zum Essen. Könnte erst so ab 17:00...wurde mir grade von meiner besseren Hälfte mitgeteilt.



das wär doch o.k.

pn mir doch mal deine nummer...


----------



## mzaskar (12. April 2008)

prost Lugxx


----------



## mzaskar (12. April 2008)

So, da steht noch ein Glas Wein in der Küche  ich geh dann mal, nicht das sichdas Glas fürchten muss 

Happy Trails


----------



## Lucafabian (12. April 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> Nicht von Ihr!
> 
> Nur von einigen Dirtfahrern.
> 
> ...




wo sind die? stellt dochmal rein...



mzaskar schrieb:


> prost Lugxx



prost in die schweiz...

sagg, wie wars heut im powder???


----------



## Lupo (12. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wo sind die? stellt dochmal rein......



guugst du hier


----------



## Lucafabian (12. April 2008)

hi wolfgang,
wie gehts dir??


 danke für den link 


hast schöne fotos gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> das wär doch o.k.
> 
> pn mir doch mal deine nummer...



Sagt mir doch im Laufe des Tages Bescheid ob ihr fahrt.


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (13. April 2008)

Also ich fahr auf jeden Fall...ggf. auch alleine. Hab' mich heute nach Feierabend auch erstmal fast zwei Stunden in der Stadt mim' Rad "ausgetobt".


----------



## Pipe (13. April 2008)

M0g13r schrieb:


> guden !
> 
> weiss von euch einer wie der weiher im stadtwald (tiroler schneise)
> zwischen stadion und niederrad heisst ?



Morsche!

Du meinst sicher den Tiroler Weiher.

Gruß Pipe


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. April 2008)

Würde evtl. auch zu euch stossen!
Melde mich dann beim Luxx, hoffentlich klappt das mit seinem Handy... 
Rocky


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ,,,,,,,
> sagg, wie wars heut im powder???



Mega


----------



## Lucafabian (13. April 2008)

legen wir doch mal 1700 eiserner steg fest...solange es nicht schüttet wie beklobbt 

@chabo:wieso hast du nix gesagt?...da wär ich doch mitgefahrn!

@bruder: bisher fahren wir

@rocky: vorsicht!.................

@dschugga: da solltest du auch ausgeschlafen haben 



und wer noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (13. April 2008)

guten morgen, ich bin wach und wenn es halbwegs trocken bleibt, dann fahre ich natürlich mit!
der junior will bestimmt auch...


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (13. April 2008)

@ Lucafabian: Habe direkt nach der Arbeit Sachen am Bike umgebaut und musste natürlich gleich testen. War nicht geplant.

@ all: Also ich bin auch bei leichtem Regen um 17:00 am Eisernen Steg.

Bis denne.


----------



## M0g13r (13. April 2008)

danke Pipe !

yo das issa ..... konnt mir keiner sagen wie er heisst :\
nu weiss ichs ja 

MFG  --= M0g13r =--


----------



## Lucafabian (13. April 2008)

mist, hat schonmal jemand aus dem fenster geschaut...hoffentlich bessert sich das noch


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. April 2008)

So schlimm? Auf Regen hab ich keine Lust.  

Wenn ich hier aus dem Fenster sehe, dann zieht aus West eine richtige dunkelgraue Wand an. Sieht ungemütlich aus.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. April 2008)

es wird wieder hell 

tröpelt noch ganz leicht...aber eben war hier weltuntergang


----------



## Lucafabian (13. April 2008)

kein regen mehr...erste sonnenstrahlen...es wird gefahren


werd mich mal umziehen


----------



## Lucafabian (13. April 2008)

hier gibts die ersten blauen stellen am himmel, ich fahr jetzt los


----------



## dschugaschwili (13. April 2008)

in sachsenbeachbach scheint die sonne! und in 30min ist treffen am eisernen steg. müsste zu schaffen sein...


----------



## _jazzman_ (13. April 2008)

Schade, habs zu spät gelesen... 
Das schaff ich heute zeitlich nicht mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. April 2008)

Das wird bei mir heute nichts. Have fun.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. April 2008)

wir sind wieder zurück...
mein schienenbein wurde wieder richtig abgehärtet, hat bestimmt morgen alle farbe 

hier noch drei bildchen:










da passt man einmal nicht auf sein bike auf und schon wirds ausgenutzt  


​http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/78091


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2008)

schöne Bildchen ... evtl. klappt es ja mal wenn ich da bin, obwohl ich ja nichts mit dem ganze getreppe und gespringe habe  

für mich gab es heute nur das

@ Lugxx --> du hast Post bei GMX


----------



## Lucafabian (13. April 2008)

ist noch kein mail von dir da


----------



## M0g13r (14. April 2008)

nice pic's

muss/will irgendwann mal mitkommen ... wenn ich darf


----------



## Lucafabian (14. April 2008)

M0g13r schrieb:


> nice pic's
> 
> muss/will irgendwann mal mitkommen ... wenn ich darf



wer sollte was dagegen haben


----------



## M0g13r (14. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wer sollte was dagegen haben



keine ahnung ... den finden wir noch


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (14. April 2008)

Netzfundstück des Tages.


----------



## Maggo (15. April 2008)

da sind ein paar perlen dabei.

guten morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. April 2008)

moinmoin

für was fahren wir so teures Material?


----------



## M0g13r (15. April 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moinmoin
> 
> für was fahren wir so teures Material?



rofl .... sollten wir uns die DB bikes mal vorknöpfen ? *G*

is wer mitglied im CCC ?! dann geht das sogar für lau ( http://www.ccc.de/hackabike/index_de.html )


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. April 2008)

ChaboDeluxe schrieb:


> Netzfundstück des Tages.



Den ein oder anderen Abstieg in ähnlicher Form hatte ich auch schon. Die sollen mit den Stunts mal nicht so angeben.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2008)

morgen solls wetter gut sein,
die sonne soll scheinen,
man sollte das mit nem ausritt im taunus feiern
möglichst früh..ganz früh...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. April 2008)

Uwe, du weisst wie gern ich dich auf den Taunuspfaden begleiten würde. Leider lässt mein Terminkalender dass nicht zu.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. April 2008)

zwei kleine Eindrücke des Treppenrattern gestern mit iggi 
-klick1-
-klick2-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> morgen solls wetter gut sein,
> die sonne soll scheinen,
> man sollte das mit nem ausritt im taunus feiern
> möglichst früh..ganz früh...



was verstehst du unter "früh..ganz früh..." ?


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> was verstehst du unter "früh..ganz früh..." ?



ich muß ja auch erst arbeiten..ist also relativ...aber 1600 abfahrt an der hohemark wär toll...man könnte sich dann 1700  am fuxi treffen 

oder man trifft sich noch früher und ich geh freitag morgen arbeiten...


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Uwe, du weisst wie gern ich dich auf den Taunuspfaden begleiten würde. Leider lässt mein Terminkalender dass nicht zu.



ich wär ganz ruhig an deiner stelle....gestern hat der rocky sich schon beliebt gemacht...ich will gar nix hören...







...wünsch euch aber viel spaß


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. April 2008)

naja, 17uhr ist ja nicht besonders früh


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> naja, 17uhr ist ja nicht besonders früh



evtl. gehts ja auch schon viel früher...1400 fuxi...das sind die verhandlungen aber noch nicht abgeschlossen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. April 2008)

mal den iggi fragen wann er morgen Schule aus hat, der bekommt heut sein Auto, dann will er morgen bestimmt an die Hohe Mark fahren  dann müssen wir nicht so viele km machen


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich wär ganz ruhig an deiner stelle....gestern hat der rocky sich schon beliebt gemacht...ich will gar nix hören...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso beliebt gemacht ich denke ich bin beliebt. 
Nur weil ich dir gesagt habe das wir am Donnerstag nach FINALE fahren.

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wieso beliebt gemacht ich denke ich bin beliebt.
> Nur weil ich dir gesagt habe das wir am Donnerstag nach FINALE fahren.
> 
> // Rocky




*PAH!*


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. April 2008)

selber!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. April 2008)

FIIIIIIIIEEHNAAAAAAAAHLE, ooooooooooooohooooooohhhh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> FIIIIIIIIEEHNAAAAAAAAHLE, ooooooooooooohooooooohhhh.



tut euch net weh...ihr wißt das die gegend dort viel zu anspruchsvoll für euch ist ...ganz besonders wenn keiner dabei ist der auf euch aufpasst


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> tut euch net weh...ihr wißt das die gegend dort viel zu anspruchsvoll für euch ist ...ganz besonders wenn keiner dabei ist der auf euch aufpasst



Der Ede passt schon auf uns auf!!! Ätsch!


----------



## Maggo (16. April 2008)

@lugga: sieht schlecht aus


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Der Ede passt schon auf uns auf!!! Ätsch!




 

@Maggo: mist!


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wieso beliebt gemacht ich denke ich bin beliebt.
> Nur weil ich dir gesagt habe das wir am Donnerstag nach FINALE fahren.
> 
> // Rocky


 


Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> FIIIIIIIIEEHNAAAAAAAAHLE, ooooooooooooohooooooohhhh.


 
vergesst die Winterbereifung nicht 

Achja, fahrt ihr durch die Schweiz? Wenn ja, dann fahrt ihr ja quasi an meiner Haustüre vorbei


----------



## fUEL (16. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> evtl. gehts ja auch schon viel früher...1400 fuxi...das sind die verhandlungen aber noch nicht abgeschlossen


 

Hi uwe, bin morgen auch im Taunus ab mittags perhaps cu 

Gruß Frank 

Finale klingt echt gut.........................












so en mist und ich fahr erst nächste woche zum Gardasee( salzinwundestreuaua)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. April 2008)

@ Lucca: wie schauts denn jetz aus mit morschen?

iggi kann net


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2008)

Ganz schön schlammig schaut es aus  zumindest in meiner Gegend


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Lucca: wie schauts denn jetz aus mit morschen?
> 
> iggi kann net



das steht noch nicht genau fest...wird aber wohl frühestens 1600 ab hohemark bei mir gehen




@all: ihr habt recht gehabt, der spcialized deviant ist schlecht verarbeitet, teuer und auch sonst.... 



 ...aber er sieht soooooooooo gut aus im kahki flames design... 
die paar tropfen heißkleber kann man wegmachen, das kostet 
ein stück schmiergelpapier und 5 min zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. April 2008)

warum kein Giro Remedy?


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> warum kein Giro Remedy?





nö, ein deviant


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (16. April 2008)

Wie schaut's am Freitag Abend in der City oder am Sonntag am Feldi mit biken aus?


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (16. April 2008)

Apropos Fullface Helm, wer einmal einen Troy Lee D2 auf hatte, will keinen anderen mehr.


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2008)

Gibt es den auch in *GROSS*


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (16. April 2008)

Wen? Den Troy Lee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (16. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gibt es den auch in *GROSS*



Schau erst mal auf den Preis...


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (16. April 2008)

Den bekommt man mittlerweile auch schon fÃ¼r 253.19 â¬ ...NEU. Hier!

Nicht billig, aber mit Abstand der Beste.


----------



## dschugaschwili (16. April 2008)

schon wieder diese alberne helmdiskussion...

freitag- citynightride? sehr gerne! wochenende- lt. wetterprognosen sa regen, 
so sonne bei 19 grad. für eine nachtaktion am feldbg./altk. wäre ich auch zu haben. sonntag nachmittag ist er sicherlich zu stark bewandert.
morgen abend könnte ich mir ebenfalls als nachtrittzeitpunkt vorstellen.
@luca:kann passieren, dass ich morgen erst um 1830 ins we entlassen werde. diese sklaventreiber! läufts nach norm, dann könnte ich frühestens 1630 in richtung hohemark starten. da zu dieser zeit die meisten gastarbeiter frankfurt verlassen, möchte ich auf diese variante lieber verzichten.


----------



## Arachne (16. April 2008)

ChaboDeluxe schrieb:


> Den bekommt man mittlerweile auch schon für 253.19  ...NEU. Hier!
> 
> Nicht billig, aber mit Abstand der Beste.



Sch...., da sind ja Spinnen drauf!!!


----------



## dschugaschwili (16. April 2008)

@ chabo: 120 euronen, wenn du einen zupfer kennst.  

http://www.blueskycycling.com/view_product.php?pid=1301


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (16. April 2008)

$265,50 ist der reguläre US Preis für die Aktuellen. Bei dem Dollar-Kurs schon lohnend. Hatte meinen Ersten auch bei jensonusa.com zu diesem Preis bestellt.


Also doch net sooooo teuer.


----------



## dschugaschwili (16. April 2008)

und was ist mit fahrradfahren?


----------



## Basscommander (16. April 2008)

Natürlich sind da Spinnen drauf!!! Was denn sonst!
Komischerweise genau die gleichen wie auf meinem Sattel... hmmmm... da muss wohl ein Nest sein 

@ Chabo: Sonntag geht was!

Grüße!
Der Mo


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (16. April 2008)

Spinnen? igitigit.

Sonntag wo?


----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2008)

Die gehen ja nur bis Grösse 62


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaboDeluxe (17. April 2008)

Reicht das etwa net? Und ich dachte mein Kopp is' groß.


----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2008)

Ne leider nicht, hatte letztens einen Spezialisten Helm in cooler Carbonoptik in grösse L (geht bei denen bis 63) auf em Kopp und der sass schon recht stramm  

Bei den 661 ' s habe ich auch keinen gefunden ....


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (17. April 2008)

Dann wirst Du wohl Probleme mit einem FF-Helm bekommen. Es gibt meines Wissens wenige, die größer wie 63 cm sind.


----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2008)

dann fahr ich auch nicht so schnell 

Hätte ihn eh mehr zum Freeriden im Winter gebraucht  und der neigt sich jetzt dem Ende entgegen


----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2008)

und tschüss der Sponsor möchte mich Morgen ausgeruht und frisch sehen


----------



## caroka (17. April 2008)

Wollen wir uns mal hier treffen?


----------



## Lucafabian (17. April 2008)

kann man da biken?


----------



## Lucafabian (17. April 2008)

ChaboDeluxe schrieb:


> Wie schaut's am Freitag Abend in der City oder am Sonntag am Feldi mit biken aus?



beides ist wetterabhängig...beides fänd ich aber auch


----------



## Maggo (17. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Wollen wir uns mal hier treffen?



ich steh nicht so auf fußball.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2008)

Das ist nicht einfach nur Fussball .... *das ist die Eintracht*


----------



## Lucafabian (17. April 2008)

bäh fußball,
bäääääääääääääääääääääääääääääh eintracht!


----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2008)

psst, bekommst keinen Käse mehr


----------



## caroka (17. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> kann man da biken?



Willst Du den Profis die Show stehlen?


----------



## caroka (17. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> psst, bekommst keinen Käse mehr



Das ist jetzt aber hart.


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (17. April 2008)

1:3 gegen die Zweitmannschaft der Bayern...buuuuh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> bäh fußball,
> bäääääääääääääääääääääääääääääh eintracht!



Obacht


----------



## caroka (17. April 2008)

ChaboDeluxe schrieb:


> 1:3 gegen die Zweitmannschaft der Bayern...buuuuh!



.....ein Bayernfan?  Jetzt aber gleich wieder unter die Tarnkappe. Das ist gefährlich was Du hier machst.


----------



## caroka (17. April 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Obacht



Da sind schon die Ersten.


----------



## caroka (17. April 2008)

Lieber, lieber Bruder, 

bestimmt hast Du zwei Karten für mich über *blinzelblinzel*........oder?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. April 2008)

Moin!



Lucafabian schrieb:


> bäh fußball,



da schließe ich mich mal an!

sprich mal ein Machtwort, wann fahren wir nu los?Bleibts bei 1600 Hohemark?


----------



## Lucafabian (17. April 2008)

ne 1700 abfahrt hohemark

mit FF 

ganz, aber wirklich gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz langsam hoch auf den alden


was ist eigentlich mit der sonne..die sollte doch schon längst da sein


----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2008)

für was wohl das FF steht


----------



## Zilli (17. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> für was wohl das FF steht


Na... fiel Federweg (Uwe hat da ein paar Schwierigkeiten mit der Tastatur..) ... wenn de das ned hast, brauchst für die Sischerheit nen Fullfacehelm.... logo.


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> für was wohl das FF steht



FF = Free Fall


----------



## Lucafabian (17. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> für was wohl das FF steht




lt. wiki steht FF für:

Falkenhagener Feld 
Fan-Fiction, Werke von Fans über bereits bestehende Charaktere 
Fisting, die vaginale oder anale Penetration durch die Faust 
Fix und Foxi, ein Comicmagazin 
Feste Fahrbahn eine Oberbaubauform im Eisenbahnverkehr 
FF-Dabei, eine DDR-Fernsehzeitschrift 
Final Fantasy, eine Videospielreihe 
Fleischerei-Fachgeschäft 
Flipflop (englisch Flip-Flop oder flip-flop) 
Force Feedback, eine in Computereingabegeräten eingesetzte Vibrationseinheit 
Form Feed, das Steuerzeichen für den Seitenvorschub 
Forsthaus Falkenau, eine deutsche Fernsehserie 
Frankfurt an der Oder, als Kfz-Kennzeichen 
den Bezirk Fürstenfeld (KFZ-Kennzeichen) 
Franc Français 
Französischer Franc 
Frauenfußball 
Freiwillige Feuerwehr 
Fremdenführer 
Fremdfertigung 
Füllfaktor (Solarzelle) 
Funktions-Fläche (Bauwesen/DIN 277) 
Fähnlein Fieselschweif, ein Pfadfinder-Fähnlein in einer Comicserie der Walt Disney Company 
Friendly Fire 
Das Feinste vom Feinen, Qualitätsbezeichnung z.B. im Fleischereifachgeschäft 
Die Dezimalzahl 255 in hexadezimaler Darstellung


mmhhh  da fehlt aber noch was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2008)

Ihr geht dann also mit *F*iel *F*ederweg im *F*alkenauer *F*orst *f*ree *F*all Übungen unter *F*riendly *F*ire im *F*orce *F*eedback Modus machen, trefft euch dann mit *F*ix *F*oxy, diskutiert ueber *F*rauenfussball und *FF* 



kein schlechtes Programm


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Lieber, lieber Bruder,
> 
> bestimmt hast Du zwei Karten für mich über *blinzelblinzel*........oder?



Für das Spiel nächste Woche? Sorry, aber meine DK "ltd. Edition" bezieht sich nur auf 3L, Reihe 1, Platz 31 im Waldstadion.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> lt. wiki steht FF für:
> 
> 
> 
> mmhhh  da fehlt aber noch was



Stimmt, wie dumm die sind.

FF = Friedhelm Funkel


----------



## Lucafabian (17. April 2008)

der wetterdienst hat uns beschissen...


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> der wetterdienst hat uns beschissen...



Warum?


----------



## Lucafabian (17. April 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Warum?




die ham gesagt das heut die sonne scheint


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. April 2008)

Sie scheint doch, halt über den Wolken...


----------



## Lucafabian (17. April 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Sie scheint doch, halt über den Wolken...



hast du schon von dem unwetter in genua gehört???

temperatursturz, regen, schnee, überschwemmungen....das wird nix mim reiten..soll die nächsten zwei wochen so bleiben, dann soll die sonne wieder rauskommen


----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2008)

Hier scheint die Sonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. April 2008)

@ lucca: da muss ich ja vorher nochmal zu Hibike wenn der FF bedingung is 

wer fährt denn alles mit?


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hast du schon von dem unwetter in genua gehört???
> 
> temperatursturz, regen, schnee, überschwemmungen....das wird nix mim reiten..soll die nächsten zwei wochen so bleiben, dann soll die sonne wieder rauskommen



Zum Glück fahren wir nicht nach Genua!


----------



## Lucafabian (17. April 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Zum Glück fahren wir nicht nach Genua!



du sagg....die ganze gegend ist vom wetterumschwung betroffen...das meer tritt über die ufer...fahrt da besser nicht hin...kommt um 1700 an den parkplatz hohemark...ist besser glaubt mir


@crazy: mim helm kann jeder machen wie er will, du bist also dabei?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. April 2008)

ob ich dabei bin? hier scheint grad die Sonne in mein Zimmer und euch Caoten hab ich ja auch schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen  ausserdem hab ich Urlaub, der will genossen werden


----------



## haihoo (17. April 2008)

Ei isch würd auch gern mitfahrn, hoff ich find den PP.... Fährt denn jemand mitm rad von FFm? Würd so um 16°° hier oder dort losfahrn.
Freie Fahrt, Free F*** & SunShine
Grüß h.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. April 2008)

haihoo schrieb:


> Ei isch würd auch gern mitfahrn, hoff ich find den PP.... Fährt denn jemand mitm rad von FFm? Würd so um 16°° hier oder dort losfahrn.
> Freie Fahrt, Free F*** & SunShine
> Grüß h.




google maps:
http://maps.google.de/maps/ms?hl=de...83658609746533.000437e02125f23d5e29d&t=k&z=17

pn mir doch mal deine tel nummer:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (17. April 2008)

@finalisten: falss wir unsnicht mehr sehen / hören / lesen

ich wünsch euch tolle zwei wochen und viel spaß


----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2008)

me too  und immer schön langsam fahren und macht euere Räder nicht schmutzig 

Achja, obacht die Schweiz hat aufgerüstet mit den Radarfallen, vor allem befindet sich in Basel, nach einem der Tunnels rechts oben in ca 5m Höhe ein fieser kleiner Kasten, der kaum zu erkennen ist. Es ist auch eine 80ziger Zone .....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. April 2008)

ich fahr dann los


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. April 2008)

So, Proviant ist eingekauft und in der Kühlbox verstaut.

Das ganze Geraffel ist gepackt, jetzt warte ich nur noch drauf, dass der Ede den Boliden startet und uns aufsammelt.

Basel werden wir wohl zur Geisterstunde passieren, das idyllische Bergpanorama mit verschneiten Hängen bleibt uns wohl verborgen. Morgen werden wir dann bei Sonnenschein in einen geschmeidigen Straßencafe frühstücken.

Passt auf euch auf und erschreckt die Passanten bei den Cityrides nicht zu sehr.


----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2008)

immer schön langsam durchs Sihltal fahren und nicht hupen. Nicht das ich noch wach werde 

Auf Schnee werdet ihr wohl am Gotthard treffen. Achja Temperaturen um die Null für die Nacht, es ist mit Bodenfrost zu rechnen. Nicht das sich jemand bei der Pinkelpause verletzt


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. April 2008)

Der Rocky hat neulich das Nebelhorn von der Queen Mary in der Bucht geschossen. Eigentlich wollten wir das unterwegs mal ausprobieren. Im Tunnel oder in engen Tälern soll's angeblich besonders melodisch klingen.


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. April 2008)

gute reise, trockene trails und gesunde heimkehr wünsche ich euch!
grüsst silvia bitte von tom aus frankoforte. wir starten übernächsten freitag, also benehmt euch...

an die daheimgebliebenen: morgen abend- etwas regen. na das kannen wir ja! mit wem darf man den um 1900 am eisernen steg rechnen?


----------



## Lucafabian (17. April 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> gute reise, trockene trails und gesunde heimkehr wünsche ich euch!
> grüsst silvia bitte von tom aus frankoforte. wir starten übernächsten freitag, also benehmt euch...
> 
> an die daheimgebliebenen: morgen abend- etwas regen. na das kannen wir ja! mit wem darf man den um 1900 am eisernen steg rechnen?



erstmal hast du heut was verpasst...taunus ist schon mega  

mann bin ich platt...ob ich morgen dabei bin weiß ich noch nicht...ich sag dir morgen bescheid


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. April 2008)

nabend


----------



## Lucafabian (17. April 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> nabend



mach hin...will endlich was sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (17. April 2008)

was Mann alles so mit nach oben schleppt...




Hübscher Helm! (@Maggo: Du wurdest vermißt!!)


----------



## Lucafabian (17. April 2008)

ausgerechnet das flickbild  

na gut dann will ich mich mal outen vorne und hinten innerhalb kürzester zeit, und hinten hab ich ust


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ausgerechnet das flickbild
> 
> na gut dann will ich mich mal outen vorne und hinten innerhalb kürzester zeit, und hinten hab ich ust


 
hast du es so arg krachen lassen? welche strecken? wer fährt hier uphill wheelie?
los, infos her!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (17. April 2008)

meine lieblingsstrecke vom alden runter 

die aber, sagen wir mal, recht flink  


ich kriegs grinsen wieder mal gar nicht aus dem gesicht, schade das du nicht dabei warst!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. April 2008)

:d


----------



## fUEL (17. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> erstmal hast du heut was verpasst...taunus ist schon mega
> 
> mann bin ich platt...ob ich morgen dabei bin weiß ich noch nicht...ich sag dir morgen bescheid


 

Wir hatten uns den Alden auch mehrfach gegönnt und alle Trails waren klasse in Form  

Hab dann allerdings so um 18.30 die Abreise angetreten.

gn dannmal


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. April 2008)

nabend  



Arachne schrieb:


> was Mann alles so mit nach oben schleppt...
> Bild
> 
> Hübscher Helm! (@Maggo: Du wurdest vermißt!!)
> bild



schön schön 
wie sind die trails?
halbwegs trocken?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. April 2008)

erst mal eins fürn Vorgeschmack, jetz ess ich nen happen und dusch und dann gibts den Rest.


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (17. April 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> an die daheimgebliebenen: morgen abend- etwas regen. na das kannen wir ja! mit wem darf man den um 1900 am eisernen steg rechnen?



Ich Ich Ich


edit: Bin am Sonntag um 10:00 an der großen Kurve. Wer noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (17. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> nabend
> 
> schön schön
> wie sind die trails?
> halbwegs trocken?



Die Trails waren heute super fahrbar!


----------



## Zilli (17. April 2008)

Ich bin auch platt. Das waren seit Februar mal wieder mehr als 500 hm (473 lt. Garmin, 558 lt. Trainings-Software). War ja wie früher, nur Maggo, Du hast mir da hinne wärglisch gefehlt ... .
Morgen geht bei mir nix; muß zu Hause erst mal klar Schiff mache (es Frausche hat ja noch die Hand verletzt)

Gude N8 allseits

@Finaliste: Viel Schbass.


----------



## Zilli (17. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> was Mann alles so mit nach oben schleppt...
> 
> 
> Hübscher Helm! (@Maggo: Du wurdest vermißt!!)


Ei Du hast doch mehr als 2 Bilder gemacht .... wo bleibe se 

(abbä nur die ahhstännische 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



)


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die Trails waren heute super fahrbar!



dann weis ich ja worauf ich mich vllt morgen und am sonntag freuen kann


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. April 2008)

ChaboDeluxe schrieb:


> Ich Ich Ich
> 
> 
> edit: Bin am Sonntag um 10:00 an der großen Kurve. Wer noch?



grosse kurve klingt gut. wie kommst du raus? na, das können wir auch morgen erörtern...
hast du schon was von meinem steuersatz gehört?


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (17. April 2008)

Heute is'er net gekommen, leider. Hab' nachgesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (17. April 2008)

ChaboDeluxe schrieb:


> Heute is'er net gekommen, leider. Hab' nachgesehen.



danke für dein engagement!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. April 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Ei Du hast doch mehr als 2 Bilder gemacht .... wo bleibe se
> 
> (abbä nur die ahhstännische
> 
> ...



guckst du Fotoalbum, findest du Bilder 

ich verzieh mich in die Koje, machet jut


----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2008)

@ Lugxx

was hast denn da fürn Helm?? Bin gerade am ueberlegen 400 CHF für eine Spezialisten Helm ime Darren Berrceloth oder wie der auch immer heissen mag, auszugeben ...... Zum Biken und zum Freeriden 

was ich ubrigens am Samstag mach, da 50 cm Neuschnee


----------



## habkeinnick (17. April 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> guckst du Fotoalbum, findest du Bilder
> 
> ich verzieh mich in die Koje, machet jut



ach ich war auch dabei? sehr geil  war auch ziemlich warm heute das ich kurz kurz fahren konnte^^


----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2008)

Neid   Ich hab ja schon ein Problem mit solchen Bäumen im Weg


@ Lugxx 

*ICH brauche eine Fahrstunde *


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. April 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ach ich war auch dabei? sehr geil  war auch ziemlich warm heute das ich kurz kurz fahren konnte^^



DU warst ja leider nicht dabei, DU hast nur gefehlt  Da aber der Ordner nur "Touren" heißt und nicht "Tour vom xx.xx.xxxx" geht das schon i.o. das da auch n Bild von dir is  Die brauchte ich im Canyon-Fred


----------



## habkeinnick (17. April 2008)

ja ich habe gefehlt. aber aktuell muss ich sogar ich mal was schaffen und außerdem bin ich soooooooooooo fett. ich kann ja kaum mehr ne treppe hochlaufen ohne zu schnaufen...wenn das so weitergeht fahr ich dies jahr garnicht.


----------



## Maggo (18. April 2008)

shit leute, ihr lest ja sicherlich auch alle regelmäßig den singletrail fred. hier ist mir echt mal wieder die spaucke weggeblieben.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. April 2008)

moin!

das oberste is heftig, das würd ich nicht machen. Die zwei darunter mit den Steilabfahrten - sieht machbar aus, irgendwie  ist aber sicher was ganz anderes ob man davor steht oder n Bild sieht


----------



## Maggo (18. April 2008)

ich habs ja eh nicht so mit solchen steilstellen, zumindest muss ich immer mehrfach sehn, daß das easy fahrbar ist. das letzte bild sieht allerdings soo sch.........limm steil aus, no way!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (18. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Lugxx
> 
> was hast denn da fürn Helm?? Bin gerade am ueberlegen 400 CHF für eine Spezialisten Helm ime Darren Berrceloth oder wie der auch immer heissen mag, auszugeben ...... Zum Biken und zum Freeriden
> 
> was ich ubrigens am Samstag mach, da 50 cm Neuschnee



der helm ist secialized deviant, kein carbon, wg. samstag....du sagg!  




mzaskar schrieb:


> Neid   Ich hab ja schon ein Problem mit solchen Bäumen im Weg
> 
> 
> @ Lugxx
> ...



es gibt sicher reiter die das besser können wie ich, aber wenn du willst kriegst sie auch. die stelle auf dem foto kannst danach in jedem fall fahren, vielleicht sogar schon davor  




Maggo schrieb:


> shit leute, ihr lest ja sicherlich auch alle regelmäßig den singletrail fred. hier ist mir echt mal wieder die spaucke weggeblieben.








Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> das oberste is heftig, das würd ich nicht machen. Die zwei darunter mit den Steilabfahrten - sieht machbar aus, irgendwie  ist aber sicher was ganz anderes ob man davor steht oder n Bild sieht



so, so... 




Maggo schrieb:


> ich habs ja eh nicht so mit solchen steilstellen, zumindest muss ich immer mehrfach sehn, daß das easy fahrbar ist. das letzte bild sieht allerdings soo sch.........limm steil aus, no way!



das letzte ist ein drop


----------



## Hopi (18. April 2008)

Hey Uwe, Du hast ja einen neuen Helm! Jetzt siehst Du ja mal aus wie ein richtiger Mensch


----------



## Lucafabian (18. April 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Hey Uwe, Du hast ja einen neuen Helm! Jetzt siehst Du ja mal aus wie ein richtiger Mensch



son helm ist gefährlich...der vermittelt viel zu viel sicherheit...entsprechend wird dann gefahren und die schläuche müssen leiden


----------



## Hopi (18. April 2008)

Besser die Schläuche als dein Aussehen  Dann hol Dir besser keinen Brustpanzer   sonst leiden noch die Felgen


----------



## habkeinnick (18. April 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Besser die Schläuche als dein Aussehen  Dann hol Dir besser keinen Brustpanzer   sonst leiden noch die Felgen


----------



## fUEL (18. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> son helm ist gefährlich...der vermittelt viel zu viel sicherheit...entsprechend wird dann gefahren und die schläuche müssen leiden


 

Hi Uwe, weißt Du eigentlich dass in Kh neben der Kajakrinne der Platz im Salinental umgetauft wurde.
Als ich letztmal da war stand da Uwe Pumpgunplatz auf nem Schild  und im Mülleimer war lauter so en Latexzeug  

Gestern war es mega da oben am Alden, am Feldi und wo wir überall waren die Trails erste Sahne 

Gruß Frank


----------



## Lucafabian (18. April 2008)

ich werd jetzt gleich mal testen obs heut genauso gut ist wie gestern


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. April 2008)

heut ist bestimmt noch besser weils einen Tag Sonne mehr für die Trails gab


----------



## habkeinnick (18. April 2008)

bestimmt ist das so. wetter ist prima hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. April 2008)

der iggi und ich fahren wohl bald aufn Feldi und aufn Alden. Dann zeigt er mir wie man den Trail von gestern richtig fährt und dann eiern wir heim 

@ Ralph: hast du nicht Lust auch hoch zu kommen? Weiß ja schon bald gar nimmer wie du ausschaust.


----------



## habkeinnick (18. April 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Ralph: hast du nicht Lust auch hoch zu kommen? Weiß ja schon bald gar nimmer wie du ausschaust.



ach sebastian (und nicht christian)...ich würde echt gerne...aber wer so fett und unfit ist, hat da keinen spaß. ich glaub ich komm aktuell nicht mal vom sandplaken zum fuxi.

außerdem liege ich zur zeit über der maximal zulässigen zuladung meines bikes


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. April 2008)

da ich nicht christian bin, und auch keinen kenne, heißt das also das du hochkommst?


----------



## habkeinnick (18. April 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> da ich nicht christian bin, und auch keinen kenne, heißt das also das du hochkommst?



ups...man sollte nicht telen und schreiben...sorry basti...asche auf mein haupt


----------



## mzaskar (18. April 2008)

@ Lugxx

schau was ich gekauft habe 



Bikepark ich komme


----------



## habkeinnick (18. April 2008)

ist auf jedenfall der bessere helm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. April 2008)

Und passte auf meine Rübe 

Sitzt noch etwas eng, hoffe jedoch das sich das noch etwas weitet ...


----------



## Hopi (18. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Und passte auf meine Rübe
> 
> Sitzt noch etwas eng, hoffe jedoch das sich das noch etwas weitet ...



Macht er leider nicht   aber man gewöhnt sich an den Druck  auf der Birne. Man bekommt aber sehr gut Luft in dem Helm und beim Landen merkt man auch das er sehr leicht ist


----------



## Hopi (18. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Lugxx
> 
> schau was ich gekauft habe
> 
> ...



was muss ich da sehen eine MIGHTY MOUSE an einem IBM   Hast Du denn kein Ehrgefühl


----------



## mzaskar (18. April 2008)

Mist erkannt  zum Glück ist es kein Lenor oder wie das jetzt heisst ....
es hat noch zweite ohne Schwänzchen am Power Book


----------



## mzaskar (18. April 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Macht er leider nicht   aber man gewöhnt sich an den Druck  auf der Birne. Man bekommt aber sehr gut Luft in dem Helm und beim Landen merkt man auch das er sehr leicht ist



Werde ihn Morgen mal beim Freeriden im Schnee testen .... 

Hatte zwischen dem den der Lugxx hat (aber die Carbonvariante) und dem Remedy geschwankt, hatte mich letztlich für den günstigeren entschieden ....


----------



## Hopi (18. April 2008)

Der reicht   hauptsache er drück nicht so auf den Kopf das Du Kopfschmerzen bekommst.
Hatte vor dem Giro einen Fox und der war  nicht wirklich toll! 1,5 kg die spürt man. Der Giro hat etwas um die 1000g ist vieeeellllll besser.


----------



## habkeinnick (18. April 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Der Giro hat etwas um die 1000g ist vieeeellllll besser.



zustimm 
doppel


----------



## Hopi (18. April 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> zustimm
> doppel



Kommst Du mit nach Mörfelden  da musst Du auch nicht viel schieben


----------



## Lucafabian (18. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Lugxx
> 
> schau was ich gekauft habe
> pic
> Bikepark ich komme


schick  



habkeinnick schrieb:


> ist auf jedenfall der bessere helm


du hast ja keine ahnung, wir reden im sommer nochmal...ach so du fährst ja eh nicht mehr  



Hopi schrieb:


> Kommst Du mit nach Mörfelden  da musst Du auch nicht viel schieben



wie schon gesagt, er will ja dieses jahr nicht mehr fahren und noch etwas gewicht sammeln...nächstes jahr kommt dann fetter downhill mit anständig masse


----------



## Lucafabian (18. April 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> der iggi und ich fahren wohl bald aufn Feldi und aufn Alden. Dann zeigt er mir wie man den Trail von gestern richtig fährt und dann eiern wir heim



ich will nen ausführlichen bericht....




hat ich eigentlich erwähnt das ich auch im taunus war.....einmal vorne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (18. April 2008)

und wie war es im Taunus  wir waren auch da   aber oben auf dem Spielplatz (kurventechnik üben)

Made by hopi


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. April 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ach sebastian (und nicht christian)...ich würde echt gerne...aber wer so fett und unfit ist, hat da keinen spaß. ich glaub ich komm aktuell nicht mal vom sandplaken zum fuxi.
> 
> außerdem liege ich zur zeit über der maximal zulässigen zuladung meines bikes



ein Grund kein Hinderniss 
mein gewicht liegt auch über der zulässigen zuladung meines bikes 

übrigens ...  guuude


----------



## Lucafabian (18. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ein Grund kein Hinderniss
> mein gewicht liegt auch über der zulässigen zuladung meines bikes
> 
> übrigens ...  guuude



wart ihr auf dem alden?


bist du den weg gefahren....  
wenn ja wie wars?

@hopi: war gut, wo wart ihr ?


----------



## Hopi (18. April 2008)

na wo könnten wir schon gewesen sein


----------



## Lucafabian (18. April 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> na wo könnten wir schon gewesen sein



auf em schlampestrail...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. April 2008)

nabend  <-- dem Gesichtsausdruck haben wir


----------



## Hopi (18. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> auf em schlampestrail...



Joooo  aber schön war es


----------



## Lucafabian (18. April 2008)

schönes bild vom crazy 



​


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. April 2008)

heut war toll 

<Video>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (18. April 2008)

war richtig


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. April 2008)

allerdings    das geht gar nicht mehr weg 

Ich freu mich aufm Sommer  wenn man sich dann nichtmehr so einpacken muss und alles richtig schön trocken is


----------



## habkeinnick (18. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt, er will ja dieses jahr nicht mehr fahren und noch etwas gewicht sammeln...nächstes jahr kommt dann fetter downhill mit anständig masse



ich brauch erstmal nen bike was mich aushält...endlich hab ich ne neue ausrede


----------



## habkeinnick (18. April 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Kommst Du mit nach Mörfelden  da musst Du auch nicht viel schieben



wann ist denn was in mörfelden? achso die einweihung von dem dirtdingens?


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. April 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich brauch erstmal nen bike was mich aushält...endlich hab ich ne neue ausrede



wenn du das hast(das neue) bekomm ich dann dein altes ? *liebguck*


----------



## habkeinnick (18. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wenn du das hast(das neue) bekomm ich dann dein altes ? *liebguck*



das ist zu groß für dich. wenn ich nen neues mir kaufen sollte ist das garantiert nicht mehr tourentauglich  ich brauche ja weiterhin ausreden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (18. April 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das ist zu groß für dich. wenn ich nen neues mir kaufen sollte ist das garantiert nicht mehr tourentauglich  ich brauche ja weiterhin ausreden



das passt schon  
mir passt alles


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. April 2008)

oder ich kauf mir en kleineren rahmern und nehm deine parts 
naja egal....
seh mal zu das du wieder aufs bike kommst


----------



## Hopi (18. April 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wann ist denn was in mörfelden? achso die einweihung von dem dirtdingens?



die war schon letzten Samstag   Ist halt ein echt cooler Park! 1,5 m shore drop, kleine Kicker, table ne wall usw.


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. April 2008)

so bin mal weg
tschöö gn8


----------



## habkeinnick (18. April 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> die war schon letzten Samstag   Ist halt ein echt cooler Park! 1,5 m shore drop, kleine Kicker, table ne wall usw.



warst du da? machts richtig spaß


----------



## Hopi (18. April 2008)

ich habe nur Bilder gemacht Sabine ist ausser der shore und dem großen double alles gesprungen. Und hatte ihren Spaß 
Wir sind entweder morgen oder am Sonntag dort. Ich muss ja auch mal wieder Spaß haben  

Sagte ich schon mal das Dirts ein gutes Bauchtraining sind


----------



## habkeinnick (18. April 2008)

ei ich kann kaum noch 20 stufen laufen ohne krass zu schnaufen...ich muss endlich wirklich weniger futtern


----------



## Hopi (18. April 2008)

dort gibt es keine Stufen


----------



## habkeinnick (18. April 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> dort gibt es keine Stufen



du willst mich ja nur tot vom bock fallen sehen


----------



## Hopi (18. April 2008)

ne ne ich doch nicht   ich bin gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz lieb  sowas würde ich doch nie machen  
Du musst einfach mal deinen A..... wieder hoch bekommen sonst wird das nix mehr mt Winterberg   Das hält ja die shore nicht aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (18. April 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> ne ne ich doch nicht   ich bin gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz lieb  sowas würde ich doch nie machen
> Du musst einfach mal deinen A..... wieder hoch bekommen sonst wird das nix mehr mt Winterberg   Das hält ja die shore nicht aus



wenn das einer lustig finden würde - DANN DU   

aber du hast schon recht...ich müsste mal wieder...im vornehmen bin ich ganz groß aber in der durchführung ganz ganz schlecht


----------



## Hopi (18. April 2008)

dann mach mal  soll mal deinen Fitnesstrainer machen  Ich kann das  frag mal meinen kleinen Schüler   die habe ich heute auch  Xmal den Berg hoch gescheucht zum Kurvenfahren


----------



## habkeinnick (18. April 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> dann mach mal  soll mal deinen Fitnesstrainer machen  Ich kann das  frag mal meinen kleinen Schüler   die habe ich heute auch  Xmal den Berg hoch gescheucht zum Kurvenfahren



die kleine ist ja auch ne gazelle. wenn ich so nen leichtgewicht wäre *rausred* vielleicht sollte ich morgen mal mit bike den berg hochschieben anfangen. das mal ne woche machen und dann langsam auch mal treten 

ich hab ja keine ahnung ob mir überhaupt noch was von meinen bike klamotten passt. vor einpaar wochen waren die schon eng....jetzt mache ich ganz sicher ne super presswurst


----------



## Hopi (19. April 2008)

na dann fang mal an in 2 Wochen gehen wir eine Runde Biken  
So ich muss in die Kiste 


N8 und geh morgen mal gleich ans Werk


----------



## habkeinnick (19. April 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> N8 und geh morgen mal gleich ans Werk



jo, GN8 mein bester.


----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2008)

und ausserdem sollst du ja nicht laufen, sondern fahren 



habkeinnick schrieb:


> ei ich kann kaum noch 20 stufen laufen ohne krass zu schnaufen...ich muss endlich wirklich weniger futtern


----------



## Lucafabian (19. April 2008)

@chabo: wie wars gestern?

und wo wollt ihr denn am sonntag fahren...shuttelt ihr?


----------



## Hopi (19. April 2008)

wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe! wollen die auf den JETZT wieder rutschi Trail


----------



## habkeinnick (19. April 2008)

zwar mit motor aber ziemlich geil 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=KCy9nrchqFI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaboDeluxe (19. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @chabo: wie wars gestern?
> 
> und wo wollt ihr denn am sonntag fahren...shuttelt ihr?




Ähm, ja, vom Steg ging's Hülsenfrüchte  holen und anschließend haben wir uns am Mainufer der Allerwertesten abgefroren. So richtig zum Biken sind wir drei nicht wirklich gekommen. 

Wenn das Wetter mitmacht, werden Tom und meinereiner um 10:00 hier losfahren um um 11:00 an der Applauskurve zu sein. Wie wir hochkommen wird sich zeigen.


----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> zwar mit motor aber ziemlich geil
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=KCy9nrchqFI



sehr geil 

Aber nicht das dein nächstes Bike wird


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. April 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> zwar mit motor aber ziemlich geil
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=KCy9nrchqFI



sehr sehr geil  ich weiß warum ich kein Motorrad fahre, würd ich mich wohl kaputt mit machen.


----------



## habkeinnick (19. April 2008)

airtime: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDASid3GtDE&feature=related


----------



## Lucafabian (19. April 2008)

ChaboDeluxe schrieb:


> Ähm, ja, vom Steg ging's Hülsenfrüchte  holen und anschließend haben wir uns am Mainufer der Allerwertesten abgefroren. So richtig zum Biken sind wir drei nicht wirklich gekommen.
> 
> Wenn das Wetter mitmacht, werden Tom und meinereiner um 10:00 hier losfahren um um 11:00 an der Applauskurve zu sein. Wie wir hochkommen wird sich zeigen.



wollt ihr mmim bike in ffm losfahren  

1000 ist fürn tom doch mitten in der nacht


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (19. April 2008)

10:00 treffen bei ihm und mim' Auto hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (19. April 2008)

dann seid ihr um 1030 an der applauskurve


mal sehen wie das wetter ist...je nach dem komm ich vielleicht auch...dann könnte man shutteln...ich werd dann aber morgen früh noch mal anrufen...muß erstmal die genehmigung bei frau und wetter einholen.


Edit: die frau sagt wegen mir, was sagt denn das wetter?


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. April 2008)

shuttlen wäre nicht auszuschliessen, so sich ein zweiter wagen mit interessierten fahrer einfindet...


----------



## Lucafabian (19. April 2008)

die möglichkeit könnte bestehen das sich ein zweiter einfindet


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. April 2008)

bestens!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (19. April 2008)

also dann halb elf pp-hohemark 

wer bringt den nachtisch mit???


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (19. April 2008)

Nachtisch? Etwa in Dosenform oder was meinst Du?


Wecker ist schon gestellt. Bin um 10:00 bei dir, Tom.


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. April 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> airtime: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDASid3GtDE&feature=related


----------



## Lucafabian (19. April 2008)

ChaboDeluxe schrieb:


> Nachtisch? Etwa in Dosenform oder was meinst Du?
> 
> 
> Wecker ist schon gestellt. Bin um 10:00 bei dir, Tom.



flasche find ich besser...


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (19. April 2008)

Aber Hauptsache in "grün"...bring' ich mit.


----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2008)

Binding oder Henninger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaboDeluxe (19. April 2008)

:kotz:


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (19. April 2008)

Klick hier -->


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. April 2008)

morsche. bleibts bei 1030 hohemark? dann werfe ich mich mal in schale.


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (20. April 2008)

ich bin bald bei dir.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. April 2008)

sicher bleibt es dabei...komm mir jetzt bloß nicht mit deinem knochendoctor


----------



## Lucafabian (20. April 2008)

ein paar bilder von heute:



















​


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2008)

iiihhhhh schmutz


----------



## Lucafabian (20. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> iiihhhhh schmutz



hallo stefan,
wie wars bei dir?


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2008)

Ja lecker kann ich nur sagen

erst das und dann das 
nicht spektakulär aber schön war es allemal. Bald gibt es auch vielleicht noch mal ein Bildchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (20. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ja lecker kann ich nur sagen
> 
> erst das und dann das
> nicht spektakulär aber schön war es allemal. Bald gibt es auch vielleicht noch mal ein Bildchen



das klingt doch gut

grad hab ich gesehen wer alles online ist...da hab ich doch glatt das bild vom hochfahren fürn ralph vergessen:


​@Chabo...es sind nicht alle bilder...aber immerhin schonmal ein paar


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2008)

Feldberg mit Shuttleservice .... da heult mein Ökoherz 

sieht nach einem perfekten Tag aus 

und ich habe im Suchbild dein Rad entdeckt


----------



## xtccc (20. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ein paar bilder von heute:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



habt ihr mir heute zugerufen, dass ich da auch runterfahren soll ??

bin dann auch noch runter...aber SPÄÄTER !


----------



## EV1LB3N! (20. April 2008)

war das heute herrlich... schön viel schlamm!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. April 2008)

ihr Schweine 
ich hab bei dem geilen Wetter zuhause gehockt und gebüffelt


----------



## Lucafabian (20. April 2008)

xtccc schrieb:


> habt ihr mir heute zugerufen, dass ich da auch runterfahren soll ??
> 
> bin dann auch noch runter...aber SPÄÄTER !



so so 

aber du hast recht wir haben das jemanden zugerufen, scheinbar warst du es 

wenn du da wirklich runter bist solltest du mal bei uns mitfahren!




ich hab mich nicht getraut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. April 2008)

Ich hab mim iggi am Freitag noch davor gestanden und wir waren uns eign. einig das von uns das *noch* keiner fährt  aber sicher irgendwann.
So kann man sich täuschen  wenn da jetzt nicht dieser Zugzwang wäre


----------



## Zilli (20. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> das klingt doch gut
> 
> grad hab ich gesehen wer alles online ist...da hab ich doch glatt das bild vom hochfahren fürn ralph vergessen:
> 
> ...


Das ist ja fast noch verwerflicher als ne GX-Runde ... hat der Besitzer mit Euch vorher die merkantile Wertminderung seines Fahrzeuges ausgehandelt ? 


Lucafabian schrieb:


> ..... wenn du da wirklich runter bist solltest du mal bei uns mitfahren!
> 
> ich hab mich nicht getraut


Die Treppe möcht ich seh'n, die Du nicht fährst .... *maulaufreissmodusan* soll ich das nächste mal mit- bzw. vorfahren, damit Du den entsprechenden Ansporn hast ? *maulaufreissmodusaus*


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (20. April 2008)

Von Oben sieht die Treppe aber echt fies aus.


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. April 2008)

Hallo Jungs,

viele gruesse aus Finale!
Noch sind wir alle heile mal schauen ob das so bleibt! 
Wetter ist gut nur abends hat es geregnt da siehst du aus wie eine sau!
Die Gudes sind richtig gut und wir haben wohl all die Jahre alles falsch gemacht......... 

Gruesse von Ede Bruder und Rocky


----------



## Zilli (20. April 2008)

Da an meinem Hardtail eine Felge angerissen ist, will ich die vom Speci (DT X4.30) an das Hardtail verbauen.

Für's Speci frag ich mich, ob ich die EX 5.1d oder die FR 6.1d (100 gr. mehr Gewicht) nehmen sollte, wenn man berücksichtigt, daß mein Einsatzgebiet Treppen, Altkönig und Drops mit max. 1 m sind und ich inkl. Ausrüstung am Mann auf ca. 100 kg. komme. Reicht für diese Zwecke immer noch ne 5.1, in Kombination mit Big Betty ? (ich will ja noch Berge hochkommen und tube oder tubeless ist erstmal wurscht)

Nabe: DT 240s'er ("zu leicht" ?) oder 340er (100 gr. schwerer) ?

Danke vorab für Eure Einschätzungen/Erfahrungen.


----------



## Zilli (20. April 2008)

Gute N8 und bis Mittwoch abend (ich bin für 3 Tage auf Seminar).


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. April 2008)

ChaboDeluxe schrieb:


> Von Oben sieht die Treppe aber echt fies aus.


ich hab beim ersten run die augen lieber geschlossen gehalten, doch mittlerweile ist dies nicht mehr nötig.

@zilli: ich fahre am ransom die 6.1. die sun sos waren sheisse weich... sollten laut expertenmeinung jedoch stabiler die ex5.1- alles jedoch in direkten zusammenhang mit der einspeichqualität zu sehen. ich muss die sechseiner bei max.75kg kampfgewicht mit 2 bar fahren, sonst schlägts bei unglücklichen kantenlandungen auf leider sehr empfindliche felgenränder durch. steif sind sie wie sau! drei bruchlandungen in wiberg unbeeindruckt überstanden. gripeinschränkung ist jedoch geländeabhänig spürbar. weiche mischung hilft, macht jedoch arm.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. April 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> viele gruesse aus Finale!
> Noch sind wir alle heile mal schauen ob das so bleibt!
> ...



na dann haben wir das ja auch falsch gemacht und ihr habt uns richtig viel beizubringen....


----------



## Hopi (21. April 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Da an meinem Hardtail eine Felge angerissen ist, will ich die vom Speci (DT X4.30) an das Hardtail verbauen.
> 
> Für's Speci frag ich mich, ob ich die EX 5.1d oder die FR 6.1d (100 gr. mehr Gewicht) nehmen sollte, wenn man berücksichtigt, daß mein Einsatzgebiet Treppen, Altkönig und Drops mit max. 1 m sind und ich inkl. Ausrüstung am Mann auf ca. 100 kg. komme. Reicht für diese Zwecke immer noch ne 5.1, in Kombination mit Big Betty ? (ich will ja noch Berge hochkommen und tube oder tubeless ist erstmal wurscht)
> 
> ...



Mavic EX 721 und Hope Naben   leicht und sehr stabil


----------



## wissefux (21. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



das ist doch oben am gipfel  
auch mit 100 mm hardtail fahrbar  
soweit ich weiss, sind das doch recht heftige stufen. respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (21. April 2008)

@fux:
es gibt da oben ja zwei treppen
die auf dem foto in deiner antwort hat nicht so große stufen ist aber sehr steil, das ist wenn du unten stehst die rechte treppe. die linke siehe foto unten, hat sehr große und hohe stufen und ist weniger steil. angeblich soll die linke schwerer zu fahren sein. ich kann das nicht bestätigen, die bin ich schon gefahren die rechte nicht, mist   . 
mit 100 mm ist sie keiner von uns gefahren.





Nils beim pocken ​


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2008)

@ Lugxx

Habe ich dir das schon mal geschickt??


----------



## Lucafabian (21. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Lugxx
> 
> Habe ich dir das schon mal geschickt??



Nö hast du nicht...wie weit ist die planung für arosa???


hab gehört der schnee schmilzt langsam


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nö hast du nicht...wie weit ist die planung für arosa???
> 
> 
> hab gehört der schnee schmilzt langsam


 
Nee nicht wirklich .... Schneefallgrenze bei 1500 m 

Denke man sollte den August anpeilen. Gegen Ende August dürfte der Schnee weg, der neue jedoch noch nicht da sein.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nee nicht wirklich .... Schneefallgrenze bei 1500 m
> 
> Denke man sollte den August anpeilen. Gegen Ende August dürfte der Schnee weg, der neue jedoch noch nicht da sein.




dann also august...


----------



## dschugaschwili (21. April 2008)

@luca: erstes augustwochenende freihalten!
http://www.schlaflosimsattel.de/


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> mit 100 mm ist sie keiner von uns gefahren.




stand am Freitag davor und hab überlegt  aber dafür müsste ich die Lenkzentrale erst mal umbauen, ist viel zu tiiief bei meinem Hardtail


----------



## Lucafabian (21. April 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> stand am Freitag davor und hab überlegt  aber dafür müsste ich die Lenkzentrale erst mal umbauen, ist viel zu tiiief bei meinem Hardtail



lass erst mal die alten vorfahren...wir kriegen sonst komplexe..es gibt eh nu noch einen der sie noch nicht gefahren ist 


also hinten anstellen!


----------



## Hopi (21. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> lass erst mal die alten vorfahren...wir kriegen sonst komplexe..es gibt eh nu noch einen der sie noch nicht gefahren ist
> 
> 
> also hinten anstellen!



hat der eine ein schwarzes Helius


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (21. April 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> hat der eine ein schwarzes Helius



als ich das helius zuletzt gesehen hab wars eher braun mit schwarzen flecken  


hab da aber noch niemanden mit nem weißen bullit runterfahren gesehen


----------



## Hopi (21. April 2008)

kannst Du ja auch nicht gesehen haben   der fährt immer auf der andern Seite des Berges runter


----------



## Lucafabian (21. April 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> kannst Du ja auch nicht gesehen haben   der fährt immer auf der andern Seite des Berges runter



dort ist doch das schlammreiter revier, darf man da einfach so fahren???


----------



## Hopi (21. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> , darf man da einfach so fahren???



hääääääääää


----------



## Lucafabian (21. April 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> hääääääääää



na haben die schlamreiter da nix gegen wenn einer mit soner schneeweißen rübe einfach daherkommt und in ihrem revier wildert  

ich kenn von den schlammreitern eine mit nem schwarzen bullit, die frag ich mal

@ratte: sag mal was, dürfen solche typen ohne zu fragen bei euch im revier biken????


----------



## Hopi (21. April 2008)

Die wird nix dazu sagen   Sie weiss genau das eine negative Äusserung mit Kurven fahren nicht unter 4 Stunden bestraft wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (21. April 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Die wird nix dazu sagen   Sie weiss genau das eine negative Äusserung mit Kurven fahren nicht unter 4 Stunden bestraft wird



mist


----------



## Hopi (21. April 2008)

eigentlich dachten wir ja eh, das Ihr auch dort sein wolltet  aber nix da  
War aber trotzdem lustig  zumindest für 50% der Gruppe


----------



## Lucafabian (21. April 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> eigentlich dachten wir ja eh, das Ihr auch dort sein wolltet  aber nix da
> War aber trotzdem lustig  zumindest für 50% der Gruppe



ne die seite wird erst wieder befahren wenns trocken ist....im mom werden daher steinige, verblockte wege bevorzugt. 
nicht das es auf der anderen seite keine feuchten stellen geben würde, der obere teil vom reichenbachtrail, der ist steinig leider nicht allzu verblockt, ist es aber auch recht feucht man könnte fast wässrig sagen. immerhin sind die steine alle unter wasser, min. 20 cm tief...da ist man am sonntag im bach gefahren...aber das ist immer noch besser als im schlamm...bääh


----------



## Hopi (21. April 2008)

Im Schlamm ist das Fallen aber angenehmer


----------



## ratte (21. April 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Die wird nix dazu sagen   Sie weiss genau das eine negative Äusserung mit Kurven fahren nicht unter 4 Stunden bestraft wird


Da komme ich doch eh nicht drum herum.  


Hopi schrieb:


> Im Schlamm ist das Fallen aber angenehmer


Da spricht jemand aus Erfahrung.


----------



## Hopi (21. April 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> Da komme ich doch eh nicht drum herum.
> Da spricht jemand aus Erfahrung.



Ich habe nur eine Rolle in das Unterholz gemacht   ich kenne da aber jemand der meinte er müsste im Wald den Papst spielen


----------



## Lucafabian (21. April 2008)

na euch zwei will ich mal zusammen im wlad sehen...das is bestimmt lustig


----------



## Hopi (21. April 2008)

Hat was von Full Metal Jacket   ich bin der Sergeant  nun rate mal wer der Private ist


----------



## Hopi (21. April 2008)

Demnächst in Ihrem Wald  
Master Sergeant Hopi und Private Mosch 

IN 

AUCH SCHLAMM KANN BREMSEN


----------



## ratte (21. April 2008)

Komm Du mir heim. 

Sei froh, dass ich Dich die Woche davor geschuttelt habe und nicht sehen konnte, wie Du Dich immer abgelegt hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (21. April 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> Komm Du mir heim.
> 
> Sei froh, dass ich Dich die Woche davor geschuttelt habe und nicht sehen konnte, wie Du Dich immer abgelegt hast.



 Du hast keine Beweise  die Sachen sind gewaschen und dein Wort steht gegen meines


----------



## caroka (21. April 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @luca: erstes augustwochenende freihalten!
> http://www.schlaflosimsattel.de/


Wer von Euch fährt da mit?  



Hopi schrieb:


> Du hast keine Beweise  die Sachen sind gewaschen und dein Wort steht gegen meines


Ratte, wenn Du Hilfe brauchst........... aber mit dem wirst Du eh alleine fertig!


----------



## dschugaschwili (21. April 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Hat was von Full Metal Jacket   ich bin der Sergeant  nun rate mal wer der Private ist



der drillsergant wird glücklicherweise erschossen...


----------



## dschugaschwili (21. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Wer von Euch fährt da mit?



ich!


----------



## caroka (21. April 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ich!



 ....und der Lugxx auch?


----------



## dschugaschwili (21. April 2008)

er sollte.


----------



## caroka (21. April 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> er sollte.



Auf jeden Fall sollte er.


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2008)

ganz bestimmt sollte er sogar


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. April 2008)

...vermutlich wird er aber nicht 

man bin ich platt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (21. April 2008)

was sollte ich? und wieso ist er schon wieder platt?


----------



## Hopi (21. April 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> der drillsergant wird glücklicherweise erschossen...



Meine Show  und ich sage wie es ausgeht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. April 2008)

morgen hab ich Muskelkater


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. April 2008)

aber jetzt kümmer ich mich erst mal um meinen Besuch 
tschöö bis morsche


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> was sollte ich? und wieso ist er schon wieder platt?



nicht schlafen oder so was Anfang August


----------



## Lucafabian (21. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> nicht schlafen oder so was Anfang August



so so, 
aber ich brauch doch meinen schönheitsschlaf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> so so,
> aber ich brauch doch meinen schönheitsschlaf...



vergiss


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. April 2008)

Hi Lugga,

machst du es jetzt oder nicht?
Haben Heute die mega Abfahrt hinter uns gebracht. So viel dreck hatten wir noch nie am Bike......
Wie ist das Wetter in good old Germany?

Gruesse aus Finale von Ede Bruder und Rocky.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. April 2008)

na ihr sägge
ihr scheint ja finale in vollen zügen zu genießen...

das wetter ist noch nicht perfekt, aber wenn ihr zurückkommt wird der frühling endgültig eingezogen sein...


keine ahnung ob ichs mach...die treppe ja..das andere wird sich zeigen..seid ihr auch dabei?


----------



## dschugaschwili (22. April 2008)

hauptsache die trails sind bis zu ersten maiwoche abgetrocknet!


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. April 2008)

Hier hat es ganz schoen geregnet!
Die Trails sind teilweise wie Schmierseife und du siehst nachher aus wie sau.
Heute machen wir erst mal einen Ruhetag um unsere Wunden zu pflegen.

Gruss Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (23. April 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hier hat es ganz schoen geregnet!
> Die Trails sind teilweise wie Schmierseife und du siehst nachher aus wie sau.
> Heute machen wir erst mal einen Ruhetag um unsere Wunden zu pflegen.
> 
> Gruss Rocky



Wunden?


----------



## Hopi (24. April 2008)

Tote?


----------



## caroka (24. April 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Tote?



Die bedürfen keiner Pflege mehr.


----------



## Hopi (24. April 2008)

Stimmt auch wieder    ich ziehe die frage zurück  



OK, fast Tote?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Die bedürfen keiner Pflege mehr.





Hopi schrieb:


> Stimmt auch wieder    ich ziehe die frage zurück



Naja, man sollte sie schon reinigen und für die Angehörigen nett herrichten (sofern noch möglich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (24. April 2008)

Keine Toten!!!! 
Nur leichte Kratzer durch div. Dornenhecken usw.
Heute 5 Std. gefahren dann 2 std. schoen am Strand in der Sonne gesessen........


----------



## fUEL (24. April 2008)

Bi n dann mal ne weile am Lago di Garda---------- viel Spaß hier ists wärmer.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Maggo (25. April 2008)

.........zurück aus mannheim, was gibts neues?


----------



## caroka (25. April 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Keine Toten!!!!
> Nur leichte Kratzer durch div. Dornenhecken usw.
> Heute 5 Std. gefahren dann 2 std. schoen am Strand in der Sonne gesessen........



.......unverschämt 

Hi Maggo


----------



## mzaskar (25. April 2008)

Hoi Lugxx 

wie schaut es aus mit Sonntag??

Habt ihr was geplant?


----------



## Hopi (25. April 2008)

Winterberg od. Willingen  willst Du mit und deinen Helm testen


----------



## mzaskar (25. April 2008)

Schade aber derr ist in Zürich  Nächstes Mal .... zum ueben


----------



## habkeinnick (26. April 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Winterberg od. Willingen  willst Du mit und deinen Helm testen



cool


----------



## Lucafabian (26. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi Lugxx
> 
> wie schaut es aus mit Sonntag??
> 
> Habt ihr was geplant?



soweit mit bekannt ist, ist nix geplant...ich bin zuhause verplant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (26. April 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> cool



boohhhh ein ganzer Tag Mörfelden kann einen (zwei) fertig machen   mal sehen oh wir morgen fahren! Hängt am Alex ob er sein Demo heute noch fertig bekommt.  Im Zweifel muss halt der Feldberg reichen


----------



## dschugaschwili (26. April 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> cool


am eröffnungswochenende nach winterberg- was ist daran cool?

ich fahre morgen (eher beizeiten) ab hohemark. so jemand mitkommen möchte, bitte melden.

nach mörfelden ziehts mich auch. haben die auch montags auf od. ist das gelände eh zugänglich? 
montag wäre auch in winterberg nicht so ein gewusel... lust hätte ich schon.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. April 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> am eröffnungswochenende nach winterberg- was ist daran cool?
> 
> ich fahre morgen (eher beizeiten) ab hohemark. so jemand mitkommen möchte, bitte melden.
> 
> ...



mir wär da ein freitag lieber...


----------



## dschugaschwili (26. April 2008)

unser nächster gemeinsamer freitag kommt bestimmt...


----------



## dschugaschwili (27. April 2008)

ist es euch schon wieder zu warm zum radeln? geht gar nichts?


----------



## haihoo (27. April 2008)

"beizeiten" is bestimmt schon vorbei, oder? Hätte auch nen neuen Helm zum testen, geht aber nich, weil ich kleine Beule an Stirn... Deshalb wär mir heut auch eher nach Flachland?????
Grüß
H.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (27. April 2008)

haihoo schrieb:


> "beizeiten" is bestimmt schon vorbei, oder? Hätte auch nen neuen Helm zum testen, geht aber nich, weil ich kleine Beule an Stirn... Deshalb wär mir heut auch eher nach Flachland?????
> Grüß
> H.




bei dem wetter?????????????????


----------



## haihoo (27. April 2008)

An der Beule is auch noch`n Faden mit dran. Übermäßiges Schwitzen wär da bestimmt suboptimal... --> Flachland! Und wiso is das wetter nix für Flachland?


----------



## Lucafabian (27. April 2008)

haihoo schrieb:


> An der Beule is auch noch`n Faden mit dran. Übermäßiges Schwitzen wär da bestimmt suboptimal... --> Flachland! Und wiso is das wetter nix für Flachland?



weils da viel zu warm ist


----------



## haihoo (27. April 2008)

Alter Schwede... Musste halt für genügend coolen Fahrtwind sorgen.
Kann man in Langen/Mörfelden eigentlich schon baden? Ach ja, die Beule....


----------



## Lucafabian (27. April 2008)

hab deinen namen leider vergessen, dafür aber ein bild von dir:



​
Edit: ein bild von heute


----------



## ratte (27. April 2008)

Uwe, wollte ich Dir noch zeigen, der Sprung in Mörfelden. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=jHgULmnbB6M


http://youtube.com/watch?v=JkzOC3OgvBM


und was lustiges  

http://youtube.com/watch?v=LDNkDcwfITs


----------



## Zilli (27. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab deinen namen leider vergessen, dafür aber ein bild von dir:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andreas (glaube ich )


----------



## Lucafabian (27. April 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> Uwe, wollte ich Dir noch zeigen, der Sprung in Mörfelden.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=jHgULmnbB6M
> 
> ...





der sprung sieht machbar aus...mal sehen wie er aussieht wenn ich davor steh  

wieso fahren die denn beim letzten video nicht an der holzwand entlang?


----------



## Zilli (27. April 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> Uwe, wollte ich Dir noch zeigen, der Sprung in Mörfelden.
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=jHgULmnbB6M
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=JkzOC3OgvBM
> und was lustiges
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=LDNkDcwfITs


Uwe, ich glaube da muß ich/müssen wir mal hin ...


----------



## Lucafabian (27. April 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Uwe, ich glaube da muß ich/müssen wir mal hin ...



da wär ich auch für


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KB-Miller (27. April 2008)

Hi Uwe,

danke nochmal für den Fahrunterricht 

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Lucafabian (27. April 2008)

war doch kein fahrunterricht...hat aber spaß gemacht...komm bei gelegenheit mal wieder mit...aber ohne klickies 


hast dich tapfer geschlagen


----------



## mzaskar (27. April 2008)

Hab ihn KH auch einige der Spitzkehren geschafft  auch mit Klickies


----------



## habkeinnick (27. April 2008)

uwe hattest du gestern/vorgestern nicht geschrieben das sonntags wegen familie nix geht?


----------



## Lucafabian (27. April 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> uwe hattest du gestern/vorgestern nicht geschrieben das sonntags wegen familie nix geht?



ja ist richtig,
aber da die familie heut mittag was vor hatte und mich loswerden wollte, ging dann doch was. jetzt sag nicht du wärst heut mitgekommen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. April 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Uwe, ich glaube da muß ich/müssen wir mal hin ...



und ich will mit


----------



## habkeinnick (27. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ja ist richtig,
> aber da die familie heut mittag was vor hatte und mich loswerden wollte, ging dann doch was. jetzt sag nicht du wärst heut mitgekommen



nee, nee keine angst. so nen spruch würde ich nicht schreiben. wir wissen ja beide das das gelogen wäre


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hab ihn KH auch einige der Spitzkehren geschafft  auch mit Klickies


bei mir warens
alle bis auf eine  

DIE eine


----------



## Lucafabian (27. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hab ihn KH auch einige der Spitzkehren geschafft  auch mit Klickies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> bei mir warens
> alle bis auf eine
> 
> DIE eine



kommt noch und dann überhole ich dich innen .... bei der einen


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> kommt noch und dann überhole ich dich innen .... bei der einen



will ich sehn


----------



## mzaskar (27. April 2008)

warte es ab ..... Alter vor Schönheit   

obwohl das mit der Schönheit ........


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> warte es ab ..... alter vor Schönheit
> 
> obwohl das mit der Schönheit ........


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. April 2008)

Hi Lugga,

wir haben unsre Megatour heute gut hinter uns gebracht! (mit dem Auto nach Monte Carlo und dann mit dem Rad 1 mal die F1 Strecke abgefahren) 
Haben fuer die letzten beiden Tage Kraefte gesammelt.
Gruesse aus Finale Ede, Bruder und Rocky


----------



## mzaskar (28. April 2008)

hihi die laufe ich bald ab  und vorher gibt es noch Getöse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (28. April 2008)

hoffentlich wirst du taub davon.

@luca: offensichtlich war der herr am so ebenfalls im taunus! schade, dass wir uns nicht getroffen haben. bin lt. beas info cirka 10min. vor deinem anruf gestartet... einmal sandplacken-feldberg (die einfacherzufahrende treppe mal mit der lyrik angetestet! knapp...), und zweimal altkönig mit abschliessenden viktoriatrailritt. verblüffend trocken- der boden hat noch immer durst!

@maggo: hoffentlich bald mal wieder.


----------



## mzaskar (28. April 2008)

nee dafür bin ich zuweit weg


----------



## Lucafabian (28. April 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> hoffentlich wirst du taub davon.
> 
> @luca: offensichtlich war der herr am so ebenfalls im taunus! schade, dass wir uns nicht getroffen haben. bin lt. beas info cirka 10min. vor deinem anruf gestartet... einmal sandplacken-feldberg (die einfacherzufahrende treppe mal mit der lyrik angetestet! knapp...), und zweimal altkönig mit abschliessenden viktoriatrailritt. verblüffend trocken- der boden hat noch immer durst!
> .



ich bin erst um 1330 mit zilli auf dem parkplatz hohemark gestartet. War extraklasse am sonntag...endlich mal wieder warm und sonne...
wir sind nur bis zum alden gekommen, bei dir les ich aber auch shutteln zwischen den zeilen   wer war denn alles dabei und wie war das denn genau mit der treppe ?


----------



## Zilli (28. April 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hi Lugga,
> 
> wir haben unsre Megatour heute gut hinter uns gebracht! (mit dem Auto nach Monte Carlo und dann mit dem Rad 1 mal die F1 Strecke abgefahren)
> Haben fuer die letzten beiden Tage Kraefte gesammelt.
> Gruesse aus Finale Ede, Bruder und Rocky


Und wie war die Rundenzeit ? Unter 1:20 ?


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. April 2008)

nix shuttle- manpower. hab am freitag vor dem sg-spiel endlich den steuersatz fürs ransom abgeholt und ne platzhirsch - ähm,platzangsthose erworben. am sa kam der 50er thomsonvorbaut mit nem flugzeug aus amerika und der umbau konnte starten. die ganze konsumflut wollte natürlich auf herz u. nieren geprüft werden... alter, war ich im arsch!


----------



## Lucafabian (28. April 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> nix shuttle- manpower. hab am freitag vor dem sg-spiel endlich den steuersatz fürs ransom abgeholt und ne platzhirsch - ähm,platzangsthose erworben. am sa kam der 50er thomsonvorbaut mit nem flugzeug aus amerika und der umbau konnte starten. die ganze konsumflut wollte natürlich auf herz u. nieren geprüft werden... alter, war ich im arsch!


----------



## _jazzman_ (28. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
bin wieder im Lande und mein Drahtesel ist wieder fit...
Hoffentlich klappt bei mir zeitlich mal wieder für einen Cityride oder einen Taunusausritt...

*Bis dahin aber erst mal bissl Off-Topic-Webung in eigener Sache fürs Wochenende...*

Viele Grüße vom
_jazzman_


----------



## mzaskar (29. April 2008)

nur mal so ....

Diese Tour würd ich dieses Jahr gerne machen, die haben noch viele schöne Sachen auf der HP. 

Kann ich noch ein paar Wochenenden mehr haben und auch noch Urlaub und Geld ......


----------



## Lucafabian (29. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> nur mal so ....
> 
> Diese Tour würd ich dieses Jahr gerne machen, die haben noch viele schöne Sachen auf der HP.
> 
> Kann ich noch ein paar Wochenenden mehr haben und auch noch Urlaub und Geld ......



da hast ja schon bei den plauschern ne antwort bekommen   


bergab ist immer gut


----------



## dschugaschwili (29. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> nur mal so ....
> 
> Diese Tour würd ich dieses Jahr gerne machen, die haben noch viele schöne Sachen auf der HP.
> 
> Kann ich noch ein paar Wochenenden mehr haben und auch noch Urlaub und Geld ......



hab dieses jahr noch 34 viertagewochenenden und 29 tage bezahlten.
luca, mach was aus mit deinem schweizer spezi, wollte ihn eh mal beschnuppern...
ach ja, im sept. gehts wie jedes jahr für ne woche an den ledrosee. billich den schef mache... wer lust hat, ca.300euronen übrig und abwärtsorientiert ist, kann sich gerne bei mir um eine mitfahrgelegenheit bewerben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (29. April 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> hab dieses jahr noch 34 viertagewochenenden und 29 tage bezahlten.
> luca, mach was aus mit deinem schweizer spezi, wollte ihn eh mal beschnuppern...
> ach ja, im sept. gehts wie jedes jahr für ne woche an den ledrosee. billich den schef mache... wer lust hat, ca.300euronen übrig und abwärtsorientiert ist, kann sich gerne bei mir um eine mitfahrgelegenheit bewerben.



mach dazu mal genauere angaben


----------



## Maggo (29. April 2008)

.............september....................

naja, eigentlich ist ja dieses ganze jahr anscheinend radfahrtechnisch zum heulen.


----------



## grecco86 (29. April 2008)

salut die herren 


hat jmd. morgen abende lust auf ne kleine chillige bike-session in der ciddy & Co...wenn das wetter gude ist? 
steht zwar noch nicht 100%ig fest, ob wir biken gehen, aber falls doch...jmd. interesse?


----------



## dschugaschwili (30. April 2008)

sag bescheid, wenn ihr euch wo und wann trefft. vielleicht hat tatsächlich der eine od. andere lust...


----------



## dschugaschwili (30. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> mach dazu mal genauere angaben



von dir erwarte ich eh, dass du mitkommst!


----------



## haihoo (30. April 2008)

selbe zeit selber ort?
G.h.


----------



## grecco86 (30. April 2008)

hi leute,

ein kollege kommt gleich bei mir vorbei dann wuerden wir losfahren...auch wenn es danach aussieht, dass es regnet...falls es dann unterwegs stark regnen wuerde, wird dann einfach abgebrochen...

treffpunkte koennten roedelheimer bahnhof, bockenheim und alte oper sein...das ist die strecke die abgefahren wird, aber primaer wuerde wir uns wahrscheinlich in der stadt aufhalten 

genau uhrzeit und ort gebe ich bekannt sobald der kollege hier eintrifft, dann weiss ich auch genau wann wir losfahren...aber das duerfte relativ bald sein


----------



## grecco86 (30. April 2008)

salut nochmal,


ehm ja irgendwie hats angefangen zu regnen und deswegen faellts erstmal aus 
schade!

tsu!


----------



## grecco86 (30. April 2008)

und nochmals hallo 

alsooo...wir haben uns doch entschlossen ein wenig biken zu gehen, auch wenn es ein wenig nass draussen ist 

wir fahren jetzt los...falls jmd sich noch anschliessen moechte:

1. halte-station: an der bockenheimer warte, am eingang zu den u-bahnen und zwar am eingang wo diese u-bahn aus dem boden rausragt...in ca. 30minuten
2. halte-station: am brunnen der alten oper...in ca. 45minunten

(die minuten angaben verstehen sich natuerlich als angaben nach dem post-zeitpunkt)

erkennungsmerkmal: 2 hardtail-cubes 

greetz,
grecco!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (2. Mai 2008)

mit mir ist die nächsten tagen nicht zu rechnen. 
ich wünsche allen freireitern ein schönes we und griffige trails,d.


----------



## Maggo (2. Mai 2008)

was los?? krank?
mit mir übrigens auch nicht, rad mal wieder defekt.:kotz:


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Mai 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> was los?? krank?
> mit mir übrigens auch nicht, rad mal wieder defekt.:kotz:



sch***  
was ist es diesmal


----------



## Maggo (2. Mai 2008)

ich weiß noch nicht ob ich drüber reden will. es ist wiedeer der hinterbau.


----------



## Maggo (2. Mai 2008)




----------



## caroka (2. Mai 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich weiß noch nicht ob ich drüber reden will. es ist wiedeer der hinterbau.



*ölindiewundegießmodusan*Ich habe da noch so ein altes HT im Keller.  *ölindiewundegießmodusaus*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (2. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich habe da noch so ein altes HT im Keller


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (2. Mai 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich weiß noch nicht ob ich drüber reden will. es ist wiedeer der hinterbau.




Was genau hat es denn?


----------



## Maggo (2. Mai 2008)

ich hab noch nicht genau nachgeschaut vermute aber die lager im hinterbau. zumindest hört und fühlt es sich so an.


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (2. Mai 2008)

Sind da noch Gleitlager verbaut, oder schon Industrielager? Wenn ersteres schleunigst gegen Industrielager austauschen.


----------



## Maggo (2. Mai 2008)

wie gesagt, gestern hab ichs erstmal in die ecke geschmissen vor frust. ich denk ich check das morgen mal.


----------



## dschugaschwili (2. Mai 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> was los?? krank?
> mit mir übrigens auch nicht, rad mal wieder defekt.:kotz:



ja, reisefieber! um 2300 gehts ab nach finale...


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Mai 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ja, reisefieber! um 2300 gehts ab nach finale...



@dschuga: gleicht gehts los, viel spaß wünsch ich dir


@maggo: son mist!


@chabo: sonntag morgen wollen ich und zilli in den bikepark in egelsbach...wie siehts bei dir aus? wir wollen mit dem bike von mir aus hinfahren, möglichst früh, sprich vor neuen solls wahrscheinlich losgehen

@ratte und hopi: wann wolltet ihr denn hin?


----------



## Hopi (3. Mai 2008)

mal schauen, 11:00 -  12:00 so in dem Dreh


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Mai 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> mal schauen, 11:00 -  12:00 so in dem Dreh



wenns eher um 11:00 ist sollten wir ns sehen...will euch doch mal in action sehen


eidt: @haihoo, was isn mit dir?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Mai 2008)

servus!

@maggo: das ist ja super mist 
haste schon geschaut was genau es ist?
Die könne da doch nicht so einen Mist zusammenkonsturiert haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (3. Mai 2008)

wir werden morgen um 900 bei mir richtung bikepark losfahren

wer lust hat ist gern willkommen...


----------



## Hopi (4. Mai 2008)

Du bist doch verrückt  da schlafen kleine Ratten noch


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Mai 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du bist doch verrückt  da schlafen kleine Ratten noch



es gab zeiten da warn wir um die zeit schon im hupsen  

die frauen sind doch nur da um die männer zu versauen


----------



## Hopi (4. Mai 2008)

Ich bin ja auch schon wach   und sogar am schaffen. aber der andere Teil pennt noch  
Also gegen 11:00 sind wir bestimmt da, fahr langsam oder übe dort etwas


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Mai 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch schon wach   und sogar am schaffen. aber der andere Teil pennt noch
> Also gegen 11:00 sind wir bestimmt da, fahr langsam oder übe dort etwas



ich fahr immer langsam...üben werden wir auch...es gibt da doch ein kiosk...da könnte man nen frühschoppen


----------



## Kulminator (4. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...da könnte man nen frühschoppen



hättest du das nur früher gesagt?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Mai 2008)

Um das Thema hier auch mal aufzugreifen (@lugga), besteht interesse an nem Freireiter Trikot/Shirt?


----------



## Maggo (4. Mai 2008)

ich bin zwar nicht der lugga sage aber trotzdem mal in meinem namen JA grundsätzlich schon.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Mai 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Um das Thema hier auch mal aufzugreifen (@lugga), besteht interesse an nem Freireiter Trikot/Shirt?



why not...

Edit: aber ncht so ein enges trikot, wenn dann sowas wie ein hemd, schön weit und ungewöhnlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (4. Mai 2008)

und Uwe, war doch schön dort


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Mai 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> und Uwe, war doch schön dort



war cool da...da ist auch für rookies wie mich was dabei  

..dicken respekt für das was ihr das springt


----------



## Hopi (4. Mai 2008)

Das ist das geile dort. Man hat ganz kleine und recht große Sachen dort.


----------



## Hopi (4. Mai 2008)

Uwe jetzt wird es aber Zeit sonst Dropt der hier noch vor Dir  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrOwuTJ66zg&feature=user


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Mai 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Uwe jetzt wird es aber Zeit sonst Dropt der hier noch vor Dir
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrOwuTJ66zg&feature=user



gegen die jugend hab ich eh keine chance....


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Mai 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Uwe jetzt wird es aber Zeit sonst Dropt der hier noch vor Dir
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrOwuTJ66zg&feature=user


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grecco86 (5. Mai 2008)

servus leute,

steht in "naher" zukunft mal wieder ein ausritt in richtung stadt an?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Mai 2008)

Fast 48 Stunden Schweigen. A*** ihr? Oder was ist los?


----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2008)

Die Sonne scheint  Die liege alle im Schatte und trinken es Stöffche


----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> why not...
> 
> Edit: aber ncht so ein enges trikot, wenn dann sowas wie ein hemd, schön weit und ungewöhnlich...


 
Dochdoch eng und Rosa für dich 

Am besten mit Hose dran ...... haben da nicht mal eine afrikanische Fussballnationalmannschaft sowas getragen


----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2008)

Es gibt Spatzen die pfeiffen etwas von Beerfelden am Montag .... zu welcher Zeit sind denn die Freireiter dort anzutreffen??? Da es auf dem Weg ins gelobte Land liegt, könnte ich dort ja einen Stop einlegen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Mai 2008)

Ich bin zwar kein Spatz sondern ein Trüffelschwein, dennoch um eine Antwort nicht verlegen.  

Die Tendenz geht zu 10.00 h. Derzeit haben Rocky und Lugxx zugesagt, mit dir wären wir also schon zu viert.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Mai 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Fast 48 Stunden Schweigen. A*** ihr? Oder was ist los?



ich für meine person versuche zumindest den eindruck zu erwecken... 




mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Sonne scheint  Die liege alle im Schatte und trinken es Stöffche



mist, das mit dem eindruck erwecken scheint noch verbesserungswürdig zu sein  




mzaskar schrieb:


> Dochdoch eng und Rosa für dich



so so...eiiiiidu wenn du den wein abholst kaansdu edwas zeit mitbringen, ich kenn da ein gutes spiel    




Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein Spatz sondern ein Trüffelschwein, dennoch um eine Antwort nicht verlegen.
> 
> Die Tendenz geht zu 10.00 h. Derzeit haben Rocky und Lugxx zugesagt, mit dir wären wir also schon zu viert.



beerfelden = shutteln =


----------



## Hopi (7. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> = shutteln =



faule Sau


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> beerfelden = shutteln =



Ich gehe sogar so weit zu sagen: beerfelden = shuttlen =


----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2008)

sooooooo früh, dat schaff ich ned ....... könnte frühestens so am frühen Nachmittag ..... muss halt Frühstücken, Baby anschauen und so ein Zeugs noch machen ...... hmmmmhmmmmm ich muss mal meine WE Plannung studieren...
wie lange haust ihr den dort so rumm ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sooooooo früh, dat schaff ich ned ....... könnte frühestens so am frühen Nachmittag ..... muss halt Frühstücken, Baby anschauen und so ein Zeugs noch machen ...... hmmmmhmmmmm ich muss mal meine WE Plannung studieren...
> wie lange haust ihr den dort so rumm ...



Da wir schon das Catering planen werden wir wohl länger vor Ort sein. 

// Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Mai 2008)

Grillen und chillen.


----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Grillen und chillen.


 
Perfekt, das kann ich gut


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Mai 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Grillen und chillen.








 kann man dort grillen?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Mai 2008)

'türlich. Wir nehmen einen kleinen Grill, Kohle und Rinderhälften mit und machen ein BBQ.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Mai 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> 'türlich. Wir nehmen einen kleinen Grill, Kohle und Rinderhälften mit und machen ein BBQ.



Ich korrigiere: Wir nehmen einen G.R.O.S.S.E.N. Grill und G.A.N.Z.E. Rinder mit.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Mai 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> 'türlich. Wir nehmen einen kleinen Grill, Kohle und Rinderhälften mit und machen ein BBQ.





Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich korrigiere: Wir nehmen einen G.R.O.S.S.E.N. Grill und G.A.N.Z.E. Rinder mit.



...und was ist mim trinken


----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2008)

isotonische Durstlöscher bis zum Abwinken


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (7. Mai 2008)

Wie schaut's spontan heute Abend in der City aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Mai 2008)

Heute spielt die Eintracht, ich bin folglich im Stadion.


----------



## _jazzman_ (7. Mai 2008)

Am Samstag kommt mein Schatz aus Österreich von daher mal schauen was dann die nächsten Tage so alles auf dem Programm steht, aber vielleicht klappts und wir oder ich kommen auch mal auf nen Sprung nach Beerfelden...


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Mai 2008)

ChaboDeluxe schrieb:


> Wie schaut's spontan heute Abend in der City aus?



evtl...muß es aber erst mim weibchen klären


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Mai 2008)

war doch noch gut in ffm 

nur auf dem rückweg...die fußballfans, die vom parkplatz durch den wald auf die autobahn fahren. da war ein ganz spezieller dabei...sagen wir mal seit heut mein freund, gurgt der kerl doch hupend an mir vorbei...grins...leider zu langsam...ich hab ihn noch eingeholt und gefragt ob noch alles in ordnung sei????  hi, hi wenn man mit carbon geschützen handschuhe an ne scheibe klopf, dann zucken die im auto ganz schön zusammen


----------



## Maggo (8. Mai 2008)

das lag sicher nicht allein an den handschuhen......


----------



## Zilli (8. Mai 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> das lag sicher nicht allein an den handschuhen......


... jedoch in Kombination mit dem FF-Helm ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (8. Mai 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> ... jedoch in Kombination mit dem FF-Helm ...



den hat ich doch gar nicht dabei..hatte den lycra helm auf


----------



## Zilli (8. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> beerfelden = shutteln =



Dörfd isch da noch mid  und wann wärnnn däs 

Sa. = 
So. =  (



)


----------



## mzaskar (8. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> dehat ich doch gar nicht dabei..hatte den lycra helm auf



und den rosa Einteiler


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und den rosa Einteiler



komm du mir nur hier vorbei....


Edit: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


hab grad erfahren das ich sonntag auf nem handballtunier bin, kann also wenn überhaupt erst spät


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Mai 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Dörfd isch da noch mid  und wann wärnnn däs
> 
> Sa. =
> So. =  (
> ...



huch, das post hab ich doch fast übersehen...beerfelden ist am montag, der park macht um 10:00 auf  aus richtung der freireitenden wölfe kam die einwand "Wir nehmen einen G.R.O.S.S.E.N. Grill und G.A.N.Z.E. Rinder mit"
das wird sicher spaßig


----------



## mzaskar (8. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> komm du mir nur hier vorbei....
> 
> 
> wie siehts eigentlich mit ner freireitertour am sonntag morgen aus...hat jemand lust?



Muss am Sonntag erstmal meine Möhre wieder richten. Wollte dann mit Armin noch ne Runde drehen. Werde mich einfach mal melden, vielleicht kann man sich ja auf dem Fuxxi treffen ....


----------



## haihoo (8. Mai 2008)

Hi Ihr, wär auch soo gern mit (am so war bisi früh & mi zu spät). Hab mir am di leider das klavikular geknackt --> 4 Wochen nur noch einhändig fahn....
Soooon M*** unn das bei dem Wetter!   
Grüße an alle, haihoo


----------



## Arachne (8. Mai 2008)

haihoo schrieb:


> Hi Ihr, wär auch soo gern mit (am so war bisi früh & mi zu spät). Hab mir am di leider das klavikular geknackt --> 4 Wochen nur noch einhändig fahn....
> Soooon M*** unn das bei dem Wetter!
> Grüße an alle, haihoo



Sch...!  Beim Biken?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> huch, das post hab ich doch fast übersehen...beerfelden ist am montag, der park macht um 10:00 auf  aus richtung der freireitenden wölfe kam die einwand "Wir nehmen einen G.R.O.S.S.E.N. Grill und G.A.N.Z.E. Rinder mit"
> das wird sicher spaßig



Das wird ja eine lustige Truppe. 

Treffen wir uns direkt am Park oder fahren wir zusammen?

Hat jemand einen transportablen Grill? Einen Sack Kohle bringe ich mit, ebenso eine gefüllte Kühltasche isotonischer Getränke samt Trinkhilfen.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Muss am Sonntag erstmal meine Möhre wieder richten. Wollte dann mit Armin noch ne Runde drehen. Werde mich einfach mal melden, vielleicht kann man sich ja auf dem Fuxxi treffen ....



so so, deine möhre mußt du also richten    

@haihoo: son mist...seh zu das du bald wieder mitfahren kannst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (8. Mai 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Das wird ja eine lustige Truppe.
> 
> Treffen wir uns direkt am Park oder fahren wir zusammen?
> 
> Hat jemand einen transportablen Grill? Einen Sack Kohle bringe ich mit, ebenso eine gefüllte Kühltasche isotonischer Getränke samt Trinkhilfen.



wolltest du nicht ein ganze R.I.N.D. mitbringen  oder sollte ich das falsch verstanden haben


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Mai 2008)

Ein Trüffelschwein und ein R.I.N.D. im Auto - ob das gutgeht?


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Mai 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ein Trüffelschwein und ein R.I.N.D. im Auto - ob das gutgeht?



 fährt der rocky bei dir mit


----------



## Zilli (8. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> huch, das post hab ich doch fast übersehen...beerfelden ist am montag, ...


AACHHHH, Montag is ja Feiertag  

...


Lucafabian schrieb:


> ... der park macht um 10:00 auf  aus richtung der freireitenden wölfe kam die einwand "Wir nehmen einen G.R.O.S.S.E.N. Grill und G.A.N.Z.E. Rinder mit"
> das wird sicher spaßig


Montag muß ich nochmal abschägge mit meiner Managerin ...


----------



## mzaskar (8. Mai 2008)

Damit mir nicht langweilig wird, hab ich schon mal den Grill angeworfen


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (8. Mai 2008)

Hat am Montag noch wer Platz für mich und meinen Stinker in seinem Auto nach Beerfelden?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Mai 2008)

Über die Sitzordnung im Auto haben wir uns noch nicht unterhalten. Ich stehe als Fahrer auf jeden Fall zur Verfügung und kann einen Platz anbieten. Macht mal 'ne Ansage.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Mai 2008)

ChaboDeluxe schrieb:


> Hat am Montag noch wer Platz für mich und meinen Stinker in seinem Auto nach Beerfelden?



Für mich wär's bequem, wenn du mit der S-Bahn nach Hanau kommen könntest. Dann lade ich dich am Hbf. ein und wir cruisen weiter. Wenn alle Stricke reißen, dann wirft mich der Umweg über Saxnhousn auch nicht um. [trinkhallenmodus]Wird halt teurer für dich [/trinkhallenmodus]. 

Sag an wann und wo wir uns treffen wollen.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Mai 2008)

macht mal langsam bruder...ich wohn da doch nen ganzen stück näher...und wenn sich der stinki zerlegen läßt ist das kein problem für meine asphaltblase.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Mai 2008)

Ich habe auch noch platz im Auto! 
Wer fährt denn jetzt alles mit? 

// Rocky


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> fährt der rocky bei dir mit



Vorsicht mein Freund so nicht, ja......


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (8. Mai 2008)

Also ich kann bis HU oder auch bis Isenburg mit der Bahn fahren. Kein Problem, hauptsache ich komm' mit.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Mai 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Vorsicht mein Freund so nicht, ja......



[heiligenscheinmodus=an]
 so war das doch gar nicht gemeint 
[heiligenscheinmodus=aus]

wer mitfährt:
du
chabo
bruder 
ich
zaskar kommt nach


vielleicht:
zilli
jazzmann
dschugasch
was ist eigentlich mim ede?

hat sonst noch jemand interesse?
oder hab ich jemanden vergessen?

nochmal für mich, jeder bringt sein grillzeusch mit,
bissi trinken schad auch nix...so groß ist die kühlbox vom bruder ja auch nicht. nen grill hätt ich, aber der ist recht groß, sprich dann paßt nur noch ein bike in die asphaltblase.

@rocky: nein, nicht der den wir zuletzt genutzt haben


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Mai 2008)

An Mitfahrgelegenheiten mangelt es zumindest nicht.  

Lässt sich Stinky zerlegen, dann fährt Chabo mit Lugxx und ich lade den Rocky ein. Alternativ nehm ich Chabo mit, Rocky den Lugxx und dieser darf dann, weil er nicht fahren muß, für uns grillen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> [heiligenscheinmodus=an]
> so war das doch gar nicht gemeint
> [heiligenscheinmodus=aus]
> 
> ...



Ja ja jetzt wieder zurückrudern das habe ich gerne.
Wenn du den Chabo mitnimst fahre ich mit dem Bruder das ist dann am einfachsten.
Warten wir mal wer sich noch so alles meldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (8. Mai 2008)

bei wem fährt der grill mit ​


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich mim ede?



Mit Ede hab ich die Tage geplauscht. Sein Plastikbomber ist nicht einsatzbereit, und sein Rotwild mag er nicht schänden. Deswegen hat er leider abgesagt.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Mai 2008)

sein plastikbomber macht der zicke konkurenz


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> bei wem fährt der grill mit ​



Damit's vom Tisch ist, ich besorg 'nen portablen Grill. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich denke, mit diesem Modell legen wir Ehre ein.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> sein plastikbomber macht der zicke konkurenz



Eher die Gabel. Die funzt nicht. Der Rest funktioniert.


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Mai 2008)

Mit dem Ding im Bikepark da sind wir ganz weit vorne


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Mai 2008)

mit dem ding kann man bestimmt man auch shutteln 


hab ich schon erwähnt das shutteln mein derzeitiges lieblingswort ist


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Mai 2008)

mmmmmh, seilbahn gefällt mir auch gut


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Mai 2008)

Echt, sowas gefällt dir? [staun]  Das überrascht mich jetzt doch etwas.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> mmmmmh, seilbahn gefällt mir auch gut



Findest du das jetzt nicht etwas übertrieben? Mit der Seilbahn auf'm Mainradweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Mai 2008)

Das Wort des Jahres 2008 "Shutteln"


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Mai 2008)

Stimmt. Aber xx am Mainradweg nimmt uns halt auch keiner ab.

Dann doch lieber Trüffelsuchen.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Mai 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Findest du das jetzt nicht etwas übertrieben? Mit der Seilbahn auf'm Mainradweg.



da reicht doch der aufzug am eisernen  





rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Das Wort des Jahres 2008 "Shutteln"


----------



## mzaskar (8. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> mit dem ding kann man bestimmt man auch shutteln
> 
> 
> hab ich schon erwähnt das shutteln mein derzeitiges lieblingswort ist





Lucafabian schrieb:


> mmmmmh, seilbahn gefällt mir auch gut



Fauler Sagg


----------



## mzaskar (8. Mai 2008)

in schweden gibt es so etwas ähnliches .... da läuft ein Seil auf dem Boden, man stellt seinen Fuss darauf und wir den Berg hochgezogen


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> in schweden gibt es so etwas ähnliches .... da läuft ein Seil auf dem Boden, man stellt seinen Fuss darauf und wir den Berg hochgezogen



das wär was fürs mainufer...dann würd ich auch mal zum spacken gehen


----------



## grecco86 (9. Mai 2008)

geht heute bei jemanden was mit biken?
ich will unbedingt biken gehen, aber irgendwie hat nmd. lust/zeit 
sos! biken! sos!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Mai 2008)

Ist die Transportfrage für unseren Ausflug eigentlich geklärt, passt der Stinker in den Boliden vom Lugxx? 

Die Feuerstelle habe ich organisiert, die Tofubratlinge muss sich aber jeder selbst mitbringen.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Mai 2008)

momentan sieht die planung so aus: 
montag 9:00 aufbruch in neu-isenburg 
3 personen, transportfrage ist für alle drei geklärt 

was ist eigentlich mim tom, der müßte sich dich auch langsam zurückmelden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (10. Mai 2008)

Moin Uwe  wollte Ihr es euch am Montag geben  denk an die Grundregel: Speed, kurz nach unten gehen und dann rausziehen  

Hopi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> momentan sieht die planung so aus:
> montag 9:00 aufbruch in neu-isenburg
> 3 personen, transportfrage ist für alle drei geklärt
> 
> was ist eigentlich mim tom, der müßte sich dich auch langsam zurückmelden



Ich hol den Rocky um neun in OF ab. Wollen wir Konvoi fahren?


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Mai 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> Moin Uwe  wollte Ihr es euch am Montag geben  denk an die Grundregel: Speed, kurz nach unten gehen und dann rausziehen
> 
> Hopi



-> beerfelden  





Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich hol den Rocky um neun in OF ab. Wollen wir Konvoi fahren?



können wir machen.. ..wie weit ist das denn weg?


----------



## oldrizzo (11. Mai 2008)

es geht nach willingen, es geht nach willingen!

jeah, jeah, jeah!!!


----------



## MrMatrix2k (11. Mai 2008)

Grüß Gott!
ist heute jemand am Feldberg unterwegs? Wo muss ich denn da hinfahren um bergab orientierte MTBer zu treffen?
MfG Peter


----------



## Hopi (11. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> -> beerfelden



heute Mörfelden, morgen Winterberg     gestern Road Gap  auf der DH geschafft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (11. Mai 2008)

Morsche,
schlechte Neuigkeiten meinerseits, ich kann morgen nicht mit nach Beerfelden .
Sohnemann hat nen Flotten und sich wohl angesteckt => kann morgen nachmittag nicht zu seinem Kumpel => Frauchen hatte sich schon früher für Nachmittags verabredet => wollen ihn jedoch damit nicht allein lassen => muß ich halt mal zu Hause bleiben => .
Trotzdem wünsch ich Euch viel Schbass morsche. 
"Ersatzweise" werde ich mich vormittags halt ein wenig um den Staufen zu schaffen machen.


----------



## dschugaschwili (11. Mai 2008)

morsche!
junior und meinereiner sind wieder zurück. finale- HAMMER!
hab mich leider gleich im ersten run letzten sonntag beim guideverfolgen abgelegt und verletzt. so und mo unter starken schmerzen noch ganztags durchgezogen, dann ging nichts mehr... atmung so flach wie bei nem komapatienten, beim niesen wird mir schwarz vor augen wegen des stechenden schmerzes. ne starke rippenprellung eben- nehme ich wenigstens an. werde am di die sache röntgen lassen, doch eigentlich ist es eh gleichgültig ob prellung od. fraktur... die hopserei in beerfelden fällt wohl aus, es sei denn chris liest den verbalen wirbel hier im forum und nötigt mich ihn nach südhessen zu fahren. na, schauen wir mal. eventuell sieht man sich doch noch!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Mai 2008)

Immer diese jungen Wilden. 

Sieh zu, dass du bald wieder auf'm Damm bist.


----------



## dschugaschwili (11. Mai 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Immer diese jungen Wilden.
> 
> Sieh zu, dass du bald wieder auf'm Damm bist.



genau. der sich bereits im 42.daseinsjahr befindliche stählerne versucht nen 17jährigen local am wegfahren zu hindern (du kennst die trails...). grotesk!

danke für die genesungsweisungen.
alles wird gut! tut, tut, tut...


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Mai 2008)

@chabo: markus ich bin morgen um 9:00 an der straßenbahn, schau aber vorher nochmal hier rein


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (12. Mai 2008)

Bin schon am Frühstücken, bleibt es denn dabei? Ich bin so gegen 10 vor 9 da.

Soll ich mal mein Fotokrempel mitnehmen?


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Mai 2008)

ChaboDeluxe schrieb:


> Bin schon am Frühstücken, bleibt es denn dabei? Ich bin so gegen 10 vor 9 da.
> 
> Soll ich mal mein Fotokrempel mitnehmen?



na klar bleibts dabei und na klar sollst du deinen fotokrempel mitbringen...


----------



## Hopi (12. Mai 2008)

viel Spaß   brecht euch nix


----------



## dschugaschwili (12. Mai 2008)

seid ihr noch nicht zu hause? dann hatte ihr sicherlich einen schönen tag.

diese woche cityride?


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. Mai 2008)

Uff grad Heim gekommen und geduscht!
War super. 
Und über das Wetter brauchen wir nicht zu reden.

Wegen Cityride
Wir hatten mal den Mittwoch ins Auge gefasst.

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (12. Mai 2008)

Wie? Ihr seid schon at home   da habt Ihr aber auch nicht mehr lange gemacht!


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (12. Mai 2008)

Grad' die Tür reingekommen, mit einem breiten Grinsen im Gesicht.


----------



## dschugaschwili (12. Mai 2008)

ChaboDeluxe schrieb:


> Grad' die Tür reingekommen, mit einem breiten Grinsen im Gesicht.



na bestens!

@rocky: da freu ich mich mal auf mittwoch. bin zwar noch angeschlagen, doch äpplerflaschen kann ich schon wieder ganz gut halten...


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Mai 2008)

ChaboDeluxe schrieb:


> Grad' die Tür reingekommen, mit einem breiten Grinsen im Gesicht.



ich kanns nicht besser sagen...jetzt erstmal unter die dusche


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Mai 2008)

wir wollen Bilder sehen


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (12. Mai 2008)

Ein paar Bilder vom "Afterbiken"

































































































Klasse Tag, anstrengend und zum Schluß noch sehr entspannt. 


edit: Konnte leider keine Bilder vom biken direkt machen, Kamera zu groß und schwer.


----------



## Hopi (12. Mai 2008)

sehr schöne Aufnahmen! hast ein Auge für Motive


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Mai 2008)

@chabo:


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Mai 2008)

Biken, grillen und chillen. Genau das Richtige für'n Montag. 

Wie krieg ich eigentlich das Grinsen wieder aus'm Gesicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Mai 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> sehr schöne Aufnahmen! hast ein Auge für Motive



Das war der Endausscheid für Germany's next Topmodel.


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (12. Mai 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wie krieg ich eigentlich das Grinsen wieder aus'm Gesicht?




gaaaaaarnet


----------



## ratte (12. Mai 2008)

Grins. 
...auch wenn mir immer noch ein wenig der Schädel brummt. 

Hier gibt's noch ein paar Eindrücke vom dazwischen und danach.


----------



## mzaskar (12. Mai 2008)

auch da und rieche sogar wieder nach Rosen


----------



## mzaskar (12. Mai 2008)

Danke für die Einladung und den entspannten Tag in Beerfelden .....


----------



## Maggo (13. Mai 2008)

für die foddos.. das weckt sehnsüchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Mai 2008)

Morsche. Grinst ihr noch?


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Mai 2008)

**breites ginsen**


----------



## Hopi (13. Mai 2008)

uns tun nur die Knochen weh


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Mai 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> uns tun nur die Knochen weh



so so, es hat euch also keinen spass gemacht mit uns...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Mai 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> uns tun nur die Knochen weh



Von was? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wenn ich mir die Bilder so ansehe, dann kann's nicht vom Biken kommen. Wenn ihr auch so verkrümmt im Auto sitzen müsst, ...


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (13. Mai 2008)

Moin...breites Grinsen trotz das ich auch fast alle Knochen spüre.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Mai 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> uns tun nur die Knochen weh





ChaboDeluxe schrieb:


> Moin...breites Grinsen trotz das ich auch fast alle Knochen spüre.



  ...ich bin müd und immer noch platt


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Mai 2008)

...und das nächste mal müssen wir auch ein paar bilder von den trails machen...ich bin die ganze nacht weitergefahren, hatte da ja noch ne rechnung offen, den dubbel mit dem tiefen loch hab ich um 0:15 endlich geschaft


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (13. Mai 2008)

na endlich...GEHT DOCH!


----------



## mzaskar (13. Mai 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Von was?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Normal is das jedenfalls ned  Der Lugg muss unbedingt an seiner Haltung arbeiten 


Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...und das nächste mal müssen wir auch ein paar bilder von den trails machen...ich bin die ganze nacht weitergefahren, hatte da ja noch ne rechnung offen, den dubbel mit dem tiefen loch hab ich um 0:15 endlich geschaft


Wer weiss was das für dubbel und tiefe löcher waren  



Lucafabian schrieb:


> so so, es hat euch also keinen spass gemacht mit uns...


Ich hatte grossen Spass, mir tun auch nur ein wenig die Arme weh .... bin ja auch nur ein wenig gefahren 



Hopi schrieb:


> uns tun nur die Knochen weh


 
Wenn das mal vom Biken kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. Mai 2008)

ChaboDeluxe schrieb:


> Ein paar Bilder vom "Afterbiken"
> 
> [Bilder]
> 
> ...


 
Ich kann es ja mal nächstens mit meiner versuchen ist etwas leichter (D40x)
Aber schöne Bilder ich fühl mich gleich schon wieder entspannt



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Biken, grillen und chillen. Genau das Richtige für'n Montag.
> 
> Wie krieg ich eigentlich das Grinsen wieder aus'm Gesicht?


 
Es grinst noch


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Mai 2008)

: ...zu ner Freireiter tour gehört ein lang anhaltendes grinsen einfach dazu... 


was ist den eigentlich mim rocky? der ist so still, schämt er sich wegen seiner sticheleien von gestern?


----------



## Hopi (13. Mai 2008)

na logisch hat es mit euch spasssssssssssssssssss gemacht  aber uns tut trotzdem alles weh   VOM BIKEN


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo
 ich bin da !


----------



## mzaskar (13. Mai 2008)

das nächste mal muss ich etwas hopsen lernen ..... geht ja so nicht weiter


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Mai 2008)

Nimm dich aber vor diesem hinterhältigen Waldboden in acht. Mitunter fällt er ganz heimtückisch friedliche Fahrradfahrer an.


----------



## Hopi (13. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> das nächste mal muss ich etwas hopsen lernen ..... geht ja so nicht weiter



Bester Lernspot, den ich jetzt kenne! Ist Mörfelden. Von ganz klein bis ganz groß hast Du dort alles.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Mai 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Bester Lernspot, den ich jetzt kenne! Ist Mörfelden. Von ganz klein bis ganz groß hast Du dort alles.



das kann ich nur bestätigen


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Mai 2008)

Dann fahren wir doch da mal hin!
Was haben die denn für Öffnungszeiten oder ist da immer offen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (13. Mai 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Dann fahren wir doch da mal hin!
> Was haben die denn für Öffnungszeiten oder ist da immer offen?



für uns ist da immer offen 

da können wir ja mal abends hinfahren


----------



## mzaskar (13. Mai 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Bester Lernspot, den ich jetzt kenne! Ist Mörfelden. Von ganz klein bis ganz groß hast Du dort alles.


 
Na dann weiss ich ja, wo mich meiner nächster Bikeausflug in Frankfurt hinführt 

Aber ich denke man kann auch an Bordsteinen ueben, oder ???

auf was muss ich den achten, irgendetwas essentielles, auf das man unbedingt am Anfang achten soll????

Damit der Waldboden nicht so vielen Dellen von meinem Hintern erhält ...... 

Beispiel


----------



## Hopi (13. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Na dann weiss ich ja, wo mich meiner nächster Bikeausflug in Frankfurt hinführt
> 
> Aber ich denke man kann auch an Bordsteinen ueben, oder ???
> 
> ...



Stimmt! Eigentlich ist auch ein 3m Drop nix anderes als ein Bordstein   nur halt höher  20% Technik 80% Kopfsache.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Mai 2008)

Da sag ich nur Augen zu und durch ..... und hoffen man landet weich


----------



## Hopi (13. Mai 2008)

Das sage ich dem Uwe ja auch schon die ganze Zeit! Aber die Sau macht sie einfach nicht zu.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Mai 2008)

Memme 

Hört sich do easy an ... wenn man es kann 

Also jetz hab ich ja etwas zu tun....suche mir einen kleinen Felsvorsprung zum ueben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Mai 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Stimmt! Eigentlich ist auch ein 3m Drop nix anderes als ein Bordstein   nur halt höher  20% Technik 80% Kopfsache.



Würde mich mal interessieren wie du einen 3m Bordstein hoch fährst?
Reine Kopfsache (mim Kopf gegen den Bordstein). Bei 20% Technik wären das 60cm und der Rest von 2,4m? 
Ich setze da mal 50 Erfolgsprämie....

// Rocky


----------



## Hopi (13. Mai 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Würde mich mal interessieren wie du einen 3m Bordstein hoch fährst?
> Reine Kopfsache (mim Kopf gegen den Bordstein). Bei 20% Technik wären das 60cm und der Rest von 2,4m?
> Ich setze da mal 50 Erfolgsprämie....
> 
> // Rocky



Du hast wieder zu lange in der Sonne gesessen   es geht um runter nicht rauf


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Mai 2008)

Ach so......


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Mai 2008)

@rocky: arbeitest heut wieder auf der dachterasse?


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @rocky: arbeitest heut wieder auf der dachterasse?



Du sollst nicht alles verraten.
Bei dem schönen Wetter hält mich nix im Büro.
Und Du sitzt wieder im Keller?


----------



## Hopi (13. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Also jetz hab ich ja etwas zu tun....suche mir einen kleinen Felsvorsprung zum ueben




ja der sieht doch für den Anfang schon ganz gut aus  bei dem hast Du nach dem Absprung noch genug Zeit gleich einen Backflip zu üben


----------



## Hopi (13. Mai 2008)

Und nehm Uwe gleich mit   dann kneift der nicht wieder vor dem Loch im Hügel


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Mai 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Du sollst nicht alles verraten.
> Bei dem schönen Wetter hält mich nix im Büro.
> Und Du sitzt wieder im Keller?



jepp, ich bin im keller...hier oben ist es viel zu warm



Hopi schrieb:


> Und nehm Uwe gleich mit   dann kneift der nicht wieder vor dem Loch im Hügel



du mußt besser mitlesen, um 0:15 hab ich das geschaft


----------



## Hopi (13. Mai 2008)

dann können wir ja in Mörfelden gleich an die Shore weitergehen   am Sonntag  


Freust Du dich schon


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Mai 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> dann können wir ja in Mörfelden gleich an die Shore weitergehen   am Sonntag
> 
> 
> Freust Du dich schon



mal schauen...taunus muß auch mal wieder sein...ihr könnt ja mal mitkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (13. Mai 2008)

Sonntag wollte ich auf die DH da wollte sich jemand im WEITSPRUNG üben


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Mai 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Sonntag wollte ich auf die DH da wollte sich jemand im WEITSPRUNG üben



die DH ist doch langweilig...


----------



## Hopi (13. Mai 2008)

finde ich nicht   und die Dame des Hauses wollte sich mal am Gap versuchen. Da ich aus eigener Erfahrung weiß, dass man dort etwas mit sich kämpfen muss, werden wir wohl viel Zeit dort verbringen


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Mai 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> finde ich nicht   und die Dame des Hauses wollte sich mal am Gap versuchen. Da ich aus eigener Erfahrung weiß, dass man dort etwas mit sich kämpfen muss, werden wir wohl viel Zeit dort verbringen



na dann mal viel spaß


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> jepp, ich bin im keller...hier oben ist es viel zu warm



Sag nur, du hast den Kamin immer noch in Betrieb. [staun] Verabschiede ihn halt mal in die Sommerpause.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Mai 2008)

evtl. sind mein Bike und ich am WE wieder in FRA, da Einladung zu einer B'Day Party erfolgte ...... 

Da Sonntag wohl Rückreise mit dickem Kopf angesagt ist, wäre evtl. am Samstag was kleines drin


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Mai 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Sag nur, du hast den Kamin immer noch in Betrieb. [staun] Verabschiede ihn halt mal in die Sommerpause.



aber das ist doch so schön kuschelig wenn der an ist,
dann ists sogar nachts noch schön warm


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> evtl. sind mein Bike und ich am WE wieder in FRA, da Einladung zu einer B'Day Party erfolgte ......
> 
> Da Sonntag wohl Rückreise mit dickem Kopf angesagt ist, wäre evtl. am Samstag was kleines drin



altkönig


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> altkönig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grecco86 (13. Mai 2008)

salut,

wie siehts aus mit morgen?
steht der ride noch?
wieviel uhr? und wo?


----------



## ratte (13. Mai 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Sonntag wollte ich auf die DH da wollte sich jemand im WEITSPRUNG üben


Gut, meine Wochenendplanung wurde wieder für mich übernommen. 



Lucafabian schrieb:


> die DH ist doch langweilig...


Okay, diesmal fähst Du vor und ich komme am Roadgap hinterher. Also genau anders herum wie gestern. Die verkorkste Landung brauchst auch nicht zu immitieren. Und es befindet sich auch in Double im Weg.


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (13. Mai 2008)

grecco86 schrieb:


> salut,
> 
> wie siehts aus mit morgen?
> steht der ride noch?
> wieviel uhr? und wo?




Also ich hab' wieder um 17:00 Feierabend und bin auf jeden Fall mit dabei.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Mai 2008)

macht mal was mit dem WE Wetter ....


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (14. Mai 2008)

Also dann heute Abend um 19:00 Treffpunkt am Eisernen Steg Drippdebach.


Hier die restlichen Bilder vom Montag.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Mai 2008)

Bei mir wird das heute nichts mit frühem Feierabend.  

Have fun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (14. Mai 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Bei mir wird das heute nichts mit frühem Feierabend.
> 
> Have fun.



wieso früher???


was macht denn dein bike...ist es wieder ganz oder lahmt es noch?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Mai 2008)

Der Bock steht noch im Keller, ich warte noch auf Antwort von meinem Dealer. 

Aber dessen ungeachtet kann ich weiter damit fahren - wenn ich nicht a**** müsste.


----------



## grecco86 (14. Mai 2008)

ich werde auch am start sein 
eventuell mit 1-2kollegen 
bis spaeter!


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Mai 2008)




----------



## Maggo (15. Mai 2008)

hab ich mir fast gedacht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Mai 2008)

Maggo wie gehts deinem Bock?
Meiner ist ohne Gabel, ab morgen zähle ich die Tage bis sie zurück kommt.


----------



## Maggo (15. Mai 2008)

die typen in mannheim bekommen das mit der logistik nicht hin, sprich es steht noch immer querschnittsgelähmt in der anstalt und wartet drauf, dass sich mal wieder zwei bis drei ungeschcikte mechanikerhände dran vergehn und an ihm rumschrauben dass unsereinem angst und bange wird.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Mai 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> die typen in mannheim bekommen das mit der logistik nicht hin, sprich es steht noch immer querschnittsgelähmt in der anstalt und wartet drauf, dass sich mal wieder zwei bis drei ungeschcikte mechanikerhände dran vergehn und an ihm rumschrauben dass unsereinem angst und bange wird.




wenn die's nicht hinkriegen würd ich nen guten metzger kennen, der hat sich auf reitgetier spezialisiert.. 







ja ja ich weiß ich bin ein sack


----------



## Maggo (15. Mai 2008)

naja, ich sitze im glashaus und hab halt auch schon oft genug mit steinen geschmissen. das muss ich jetzt also einstecken, ich trags mit fassung. momentan käm ich eh nicht zum biken, was mich ärgert ist, dass es am kommenden feiertag nichts wird. muss ich halt das spezi nehmen und cc fahren..................


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Mai 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> naja, ich sitze im glashaus und hab halt auch schon oft genug mit steinen geschmissen. das muss ich jetzt also einstecken, ich trags mit fassung. momentan käm ich eh nicht zum biken, was mich ärgert ist, dass es am kommenden feiertag nichts wird. muss ich halt das spezi nehmen und cc fahren..................



was liegt den am freiertag an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (15. Mai 2008)

noch nichts, ich will halt irgendwann nochmal radfahren.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Mai 2008)

lass uns mal wieder früh morgens gehen....


----------



## mzaskar (15. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> lass uns mal wieder früh morgens gehen....



 dann muss man ja auch früh aufstehen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> was liegt den am freiertag an?



Nächste Woche bin ich auch wieder einsatzbereit. Mal sehen wie lange.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> dann muss man ja auch früh aufstehen



mmmh, bist du dir da sicher  



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Nächste Woche bin ich auch wieder einsatzbereit. Mal sehen wie lange.



wie gesagt ich kenn da nen meztger...


----------



## ratte (15. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wenn die's nicht hinkriegen würd ich nen guten metzger kennen, der hat sich auf reitgetier spezialisiert..


Die Adresse würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Mai 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> Die Adresse würde mich interessieren.



das bringt dir nix, den hopi nehmen sie da nicht


----------



## Maggo (15. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> lass uns mal wieder früh morgens gehen....



wohin?? und nur wenn du die zicke mitbringst...........


----------



## ratte (15. Mai 2008)

Eigentlich dachte ich eher, dass der Hopi dann weiß, wo er mich abgeben kann, da ich des öfteren so Tendenzen zur Selbstdemontage wie Montag aufweise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Mai 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> muss ich halt das spezi nehmen und cc fahren..................



dann können wir uns zusammentun, mein Bock steht ja auch ohne Gabel rum...die is aufm Weg zu Canyon wegen Kronengeknackse und vor meiner Prüfung darf ich den Bock eh nicht mehr artgerecht ausführen wegen Verletzungsgefahr


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Mai 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> dann können wir uns zusammentun, mein Bock steht ja auch ohne Gabel rum...die is aufm Weg zu Canyon wegen Kronengeknackse und vor meiner Prüfung darf ich den Bock eh nicht mehr artgerecht ausführen wegen Verletzungsgefahr



 würde da dann auch mal interesse anmelden


----------



## Maggo (15. Mai 2008)

dann sind wir ja schon zu viert, ihr zwei jungspunde und der alte mann aus offenbach.


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Mai 2008)

reden wir jetzt eig von fronleichnam?


----------



## Maggo (15. Mai 2008)

wenn das der kommende donnerstag ist dann ja. ich bin aus der kirche ausgetreten.


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Mai 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenn das der kommende donnerstag ist dann ja. ich bin aus der kirche ausgetreten.



jaa da ist der kommende donnerstag 

hatte da eh vor zu fahren..allerdings evtl in de rheingau... kann ich aber denke verschmerzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Mai 2008)

bin weg 
und tschüss


----------



## Maggo (15. Mai 2008)

ich auch. wir schreiben morgen oder so.


----------



## Ted77 (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen... wollte anstandshalber mal nen Gruss da lassen..

komme aus der Umgebung und bin ein "Bekannter" vom Chabo.. schnüffel schon seit geraumer Zeit hier durchs Forum unsbesondere in diesem Fred hier


Nujo..
#
schönen Abend noch

Ted


----------



## Hot Rod1 (15. Mai 2008)

Guten Abend die Herren (und Damen natürlich!)
Wie sieht es eigentlich dieses Wochenende aus??? Fährt jemand? Taunus oder so wäre nicht schlecht....LUCA, was meinst du?  

Schönen Gruß von Hot Rod


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Mai 2008)

am we solls wetter nicht so doll sein...wobei heut haben sie gesagt am so solls wieder besser werden...sonntag würd evtl. was bei mir gehen


muß ich mal abklären....ich sag morgen was dazu

@Ted: erstmal hey, fährst nur in der stadt oder auch im taunus?


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (15. Mai 2008)

Tach Ted


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Mai 2008)

ChaboDeluxe schrieb:


> Tach Ted



ich brauch mal nachschub...drop in hab ich fast fertig


----------



## Ted77 (15. Mai 2008)

Hi Chabo...


hast du schon gesehen  mein Sx macht Fortschritte  jetzt warte ich nur noch auf meinen LAufradsatz.. Reifen und Schläuche liegen auch schon hier 

@Lucafabian:

Zu 90 Prozent im Taunus bzw Gelände/Wald .. wenn Asphalt dann nur auf meinem Rocky Mtn... aber das kommt net oft vor


----------



## dschugaschwili (15. Mai 2008)

hier wird auffallend häufig von ccgefurze geredet. habt ihr alle durchfall?

ja uwe, was ist denn mit freiertag? hatte nach den gestrigen spielereien den ganzen tag schmerzen in der alten kriegswunde aus dem ligurienfeldzug, doch so ein bisschen geht immer...

musste heute zweimal niessen! hölle.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Mai 2008)

Ted77 schrieb:


> Hi Chabo...
> 
> 
> hast du schon gesehen  mein Sx macht Fortschritte  jetzt warte ich nur noch auf meinen LAufradsatz.. Reifen und Schläuche liegen auch schon hier
> ...



ja dann mußt doch mal mtikommen wenn wir im taunus sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (15. Mai 2008)

@ted77: dann hat man sich sicher schon gesehen... 
und das mit dem sx klingt gut.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Mai 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> hier wird auffallend häufig von ccgefurze geredet. habt ihr alle durchfall?
> 
> ja uwe, was ist denn mit freiertag? hatte nach den gestrigen spielereien den ganzen tag schmerzen in der alten kriegswunde aus dem ligurienfeldzug, doch so ein bisschen geht immer...
> 
> musste heute zweimal niessen! hölle.



werd wegen dem feiertag mal die macht befragen...

es gibt da so ne stelle nicht allzuweit von hier, die ruft nach uns:


----------



## Ted77 (15. Mai 2008)

@luca.. jo...das wäre doch mal was.... leider bin ich aber der typische "vorne nur ein Kettenblatt,aber dafür viel Federweg" - Fahrer... so eher hochschieben oder shutteln....

@willi.. bestimmt...war bis dato immer mit nem mattschwarzen scott nitrous da ( siehe Fotos)


----------



## dschugaschwili (15. Mai 2008)

ich meinte eigentlich morgen. freiertag!

am feiertag bin ich sicherlich für angeboten abwärtstrial zu haben. wird jedoch stark bewandert sein, also genau das richtige für poser.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Mai 2008)

Ted77 schrieb:


> @luca.. jo...das wäre doch mal was.... leider bin ich aber der typische "vorne nur ein Kettenblatt,aber dafür viel Federweg" - Fahrer... so eher hochschieben oder shutteln....
> 
> @willi.. bestimmt...war bis dato immer mit nem mattschwarzen scott nitrous da ( siehe Fotos)



manchmal shutteln wir auch

nicht immer...aber immer öfters


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Mai 2008)

was ist den ein freiertag

macht mich jetzt etwas konfus  


frei-tag ist es wohl nicht

feiertag könntes es sein

vieleicht ist es aber auch ne abkürzung für freireitertag wobei ich da dann nicht weiß ob er am frei-tag oder am feiertag ist 

  


Edit: eben hab ichs kapiert...morgen also am frei-tag..weiß ich noch nicht frag mich morgen nochmal


----------



## Ted77 (15. Mai 2008)

sieht interresant aus dieses geröll dingens


----------



## dschugaschwili (15. Mai 2008)

Ted77 schrieb:


> wer ist willi?


----------



## Ted77 (15. Mai 2008)

sorry   dschugaschwili


mit einem L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaboDeluxe (15. Mai 2008)

Ted77 schrieb:


> leider bin ich aber der typische "vorne nur ein Kettenblatt,aber dafür viel Federweg" - Fahrer... so eher hochschieben oder shutteln....



Ich hab auch eher mehr Federweg, aber ein kleines Kettenblatt mit "Shiftguide" und nach der letzten Auffahrt zum Altkönig auch froh darüber.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Mai 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> wer ist willi?


----------



## Ted77 (15. Mai 2008)

geil ...den ersten Fettnapf erwischt..

@chabo... nönö shiftguide kommt mir net ins haus...heute ers ne teure 77 designz gekauft...ich komm dann nach


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (15. Mai 2008)

77 designz kenn' ich net. Schick mal'n link! Aber Hauptsache 'ne schaltbarte Kettenführung.


----------



## Ted77 (15. Mai 2008)

Leider nicht schaltbar.. dafür leicht, elegant und nicht so plastic


http://www4.hibike.de/main.php?sessionID=G0c1ab7b9a7da10f3be574943b7ab602a&method=m_catalog&sub=matchgroup&nodeID=1&groupID=1


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (15. Mai 2008)

Also ich zu meinem Teil möchte das "Kleine Blatt" nemmer missen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (15. Mai 2008)

sieht schick aus. wieviel zähne quälen dich vorn?


----------



## Ted77 (15. Mai 2008)

es gab sogar momente, da hab ich mir eins gewünscht.... aber wie heisst der spruch

"Man kann nur auf einer hochzeit tanzen"


hab das bisher bei mir nie in erwägung gezogen weil ich einfach nicht das Bestreben hatte irgendwo "hochzuradeln".. aber 80 minuten zum Grossen Feldberg schieben ist auch so ne "Erfahrung".. Ich habe damals meinen Frieden mit Gott gemacht


----------



## Ted77 (15. Mai 2008)

38 an der zahl


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (15. Mai 2008)

Ich hab' festgestellt, dass man mit einem kleinem Kettenblatt ca. 10 min. vom Sandplacken bis oben benötigt, zu Fuß, also schiebender Weise mindestens das Doppelte...oder sogar einiges länger.


----------



## dschugaschwili (15. Mai 2008)

10min vergehen schnell. ich brauche sicherlich länger.


----------



## Ted77 (15. Mai 2008)

mim bus (Linie 511) 3 min Sandplacken - Gipfel


aber mal im Ernst.. gegen ein kleines Kettenblatt ist bergauf alles andere sinnlos.. es ist sicher schneller als hochdrücken.. aber wie gesagt, für solche sachen sind weder Ich.. noch meine Bikes  ausgelegt... 200mm Federweg sind rein geometrietechnisch auch mit einem kleinen Kettenblatt ne qual


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (15. Mai 2008)

...wenn man den mitgenommen wird...bzw. fahr ich doch net mit dem Hängerbus bis zum Sandplacken und warte dort wer weiß wie lange um dann mit dem annern Bus weiter zu fahren...nene.


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Mai 2008)

ChaboDeluxe schrieb:


> ...wenn man den mitgenommen wird...bzw. fahr ich doch net mit dem Hängerbus bis zum Sandplacken und warte dort wer weiß wie lange um dann mit dem annern Bus weiter zu fahren...nene.



Du wolltest doch mal mit dem Cruiser auf den Feldberg...... 
Viel Spaß beim treten....


----------



## Ted77 (15. Mai 2008)

den anderen drecksbus weilbachtal oder so ähnlich kannste auch knicken....der hat ja fahrzeiten...nönö ohne mich


----------



## dschugaschwili (16. Mai 2008)

morsche rocky.

@ted: kennst du die negerkopffabrik?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ted77 (16. Mai 2008)

klar kenn ich die


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (16. Mai 2008)

@ rocky: Apropos Cruiser, klick hier


----------



## dschugaschwili (16. Mai 2008)

ich war vor jahren dort und durfte ebenda die meineserachtens besten milchschaumprodukte westdeutschlands geniessen. wie heisst das kaff doch gleich- bisher sind meine internetrecherchen ins leere gelaufen
und ich wollte doch unbedingt nochmal den fabrikverkauf nutzen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. Mai 2008)

ChaboDeluxe schrieb:


> @ rocky: Apropos Cruiser, klick hier



Was geile Teile!
Da habe ich doch eine Aufgabe über den Winter...


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (16. Mai 2008)

Einer meiner Favoriten


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. Mai 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ich war vor jahren dort und durfte ebenda die meineserachtens besten milchschaumprodukte westdeutschlands geniessen. wie heisst das kaff doch gleich- bisher sind meine internetrecherchen ins leere gelaufen
> und ich wollte doch unbedingt nochmal den fabrikverkauf nutzen.



Hi Tom,

meinst du die? http://www.koehlerkuesse.de


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (16. Mai 2008)

www.hitchcocks.de


----------



## Ted77 (16. Mai 2008)

Hainburg stadtteil hainstadt glaube ich

KÖHLER KÜSSE. Hainburg, Herderstraße 31


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. Mai 2008)

edit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (16. Mai 2008)

ChaboDeluxe schrieb:


> Einer meiner Favoriten



Mir gefällt der sehr gut. Hier


----------



## dschugaschwili (16. Mai 2008)

@ted u. rocky:
ja, genau! morgen fahre ich dorthin und kaufe den laden leer.


----------



## Ted77 (16. Mai 2008)

falls du nebendran beim gartenbedarf noch mal reinschnuppern könntest.. ich brauche noch 3 säcke Rindenmulch 

es regnet gerade... dann riechen die Säcke besonders gut


----------



## mzaskar (16. Mai 2008)

Hoi Lugxx

wie war der Käse?


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi Lugxx
> 
> wie war der Käse?



moin stefan...wie immer sehr gut..ist sogar nochwas da


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Mai 2008)

Morsche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (16. Mai 2008)

@dschug: heut wirds nix mim biken...wenn ich nach oben schau will ich auch gar nicht

was ist den mit dem Do. wer hat den lust auf die w.burg und umgebung?
da wartet noch was auf ne erstbefahrung von uns


----------



## mzaskar (16. Mai 2008)

Aua .... der erste Pfosten vom Geländer sollte man aberr etwas entschärfen


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aua .... der erste Pfosten vom Geländer sollte man aberr etwas entschärfen



da muß sich jemand hinstellen...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Mai 2008)

Sag doch einfach an wann und wo gefahren wird.


----------



## Maggo (16. Mai 2008)

nichts für mich und meine leichtbaumaschine. schade...............


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Mai 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> nichts für mich und meine leichtbaumaschine. schade...............



die treppe ist doch nur ein part...die anderen kannst du auch mit leichtbau fahren...


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Mai 2008)

geli hat mir grad bekanntgegeben das am do schon wieder ein handballtunier ist  geht von morgens bis nachmittags...mist

1
2
3
4
5
6
7


...1000042567

am sonntag mittag hab ich die erlaubnis wegzufahren...taunus...so um 13:00 hohemark


----------



## Maggo (16. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 1
> 2
> 3
> 4
> ...



???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Mai 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ????????......???????




mußte mich beruhigen, da hilft das zählen manchmal


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @dschug: heut wirds nix mim biken...wenn ich nach oben schau will ich auch gar nicht



Was siehst du denn da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Mai 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was siehst du denn da?



Die Kellerdecke???


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. Mai 2008)

Der war gut!
Und DVD schon da?


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Mai 2008)




----------



## rocky_mountain (16. Mai 2008)

Deckenglodddzer


----------



## mzaskar (16. Mai 2008)

kommt auf die Decke an ... in Moskau gab es eine Bar die eine Glasdecke hatte ..... Schön war, das die Glasdecke der Tanzboden der Diskothek darüber war


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. Mai 2008)

Der Lugxx hat aber keine Glasdecke im Keller!!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Mai 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Der war gut!
> Und DVD schon da?



Lt. Versandbestätigung ist sie gestern auf die Reise gegangen. Eigentlich sollte sie im Briefkasten schlummern.

Ich mach jetzt erst mal Mittagspause und bereite mich danach seelisch und moralisch auf Seasons vor.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> kommt auf die Decke an ... in Moskau gab es eine Bar die eine Glasdecke hatte ..... Schön war, das die Glasdecke der Tanzboden der Diskothek darüber war



Ein Schelm der Böses dabei denkt.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (16. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> geli hat mir grad bekanntgegeben das am do schon wieder ein handballtunier ist  geht von morgens bis nachmittags...mist
> 
> 1
> 2
> ...




13 Uhr Hohemark? Ich bin da!!!  

Sollte was dazwischen kommen, dann melde ich mich....es kommt aber nichts dazwischen 

Rocky wie siehts mit dir aus?

Gruß
HR1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (16. Mai 2008)

@crazy/iggi: treffen wir uns 1400 auf dem alden?


----------



## mzaskar (16. Mai 2008)

Glaube der eine hat Prüfung oder so und ne defekte Forke ....


----------



## mzaskar (16. Mai 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ein Schelm der Böses dabei denkt.



nicht denken nur gucken


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Glaube der eine hat Prüfung oder so und ne defekte Forke ....



na denn...


----------



## mzaskar (16. Mai 2008)

aber fragt doch mittels SM


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Mai 2008)

neee sm mag ich nicht 

die junx sind alt genug fürs lesen und antworten...

du hast kein bike dabei? bist eh zu schnell bergauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (16. Mai 2008)

So langsam werde ich aber neidisch...


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> So langsam werde ich aber neidisch...



selbst dran schuld...kannst ja mitkommen


----------



## mzaskar (16. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> neee sm mag ich nicht
> 
> die junx sind alt genug fürs lesen und antworten...
> 
> du hast kein bike dabei? bist eh zu schnell bergauf



neee hab gerade noch ne halbes Rind auf dem Grill und nach Frankfurt fahr ich erst Morgen 

Wie war der Käs?


----------



## Google (16. Mai 2008)

Würd ich ja glatt machen. Habe plötzlich und unerwartet große Böcke aufs reiten im Taunus bekommen    . War ja schon ewige Zeiten nicht mehr da. Mein Problem ist aber, dass ich am Sonntag kurze Zeit später schon zum schmusen daheim sein soll...


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> neee hab gerade noch ne halbes Rind auf dem Grill und nach Frankfurt fahr ich erst Morgen
> 
> Wie war der Käs?



hoffentlich ist der grill größer wie der vom montag   

bzgl. käse hier nochmal die antwort von heut morgen als du mich gefragt hattest  



Lucafabian schrieb:


> moin stefan...wie immer sehr gut..ist sogar nochwas da




@google: das ist ja nicht die letzte tour


----------



## Google (16. Mai 2008)

Wer weiß, wer weiß...Vielleicht hat das Wetter ja eine Einsicht mit mir und es regnet noch am Sonntagvormittag wo ich fahren wollte. Vielleicht kann ich Mitleid erregen   Die Chancen stehen aber eher schlecht. 

Villeicht klappts ja irgendwann.


----------



## mzaskar (16. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hoffentlich ist der grill größer wie der vom montag



Mächtig grösser 


Lucafabian schrieb:


> bzgl. käse hier nochmal die antwort von heut morgen als du mich gefragt hattest



uuuuppps 
 hatte ich wohl im Eifer des Gefechtes ueberlesen 

war ja auch mit Pflanzen umtopfen beschäftigt 



Lucafabian schrieb:


> @google: das ist ja nicht die letzte tour



na hoffentlich nicht .... muss doch noch das hüpfen lernen


----------



## mzaskar (16. Mai 2008)

amPoPo 

war heute auf der Alp und habe mir einen ganzen Käse (4.5 kg) mitgebracht ... .als Geschenk für Ulrikes Buffet ... werde berichten wie der geschmeckt hat ... so von glücklichen Kühe, die von Mai bis November draussen rumlaufen und nur Alpwiesen grasen  (Damit ein Alpkäse Alpkäse heissen darf, darf nichts zugefüttert werden, was nicht auf der Alp wächst


----------



## Zilli (17. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
möchte mich hiermit fürs nächste Casting bei Eurem "Next Top-Modell"-Event bewerben. Bei den bebilderten Fahrgestellen in den Sitzen könnte ich Chancen haben .
Der "Pocket"-Grill war auch stark; wieviele hattet Ihr denn davon um die Sau 'gewickelt' ? nach den Ankündigungen ... 

Sonntag kann ich leider nicht, da u.a. die Band vom Sohnemann im Bürgerhaus 2-3 Stücke zum Besten gibt. Dazu muß ich davor und danach noch das Schagzeug transportieren (juchu, der Sonntag ist gerettet).

Wünsche ein schönes Restwochenende.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Mai 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> möchte mich hiermit fürs nächste Casting bei Eurem "Next Top-Modell"-Event bewerben. Bei den bebilderten Fahrgestellen in den Sitzen könnte ich Chancen haben .
> Der "Pocket"-Grill war auch stark; wieviele hattet Ihr denn davon um die Sau 'gewickelt' ? nach den Ankündigungen ...
> 
> ...



Kritisierst du jetzt auch den Grill? 

Der Uwe war so nervös, dass er sein Kälbchen schon auf den Grill gelegt hat, bevor überhaupt jemand nach den Streichhölzern zum anzünden gesucht hat. Soviel dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (17. Mai 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Der "Pocket"-Grill war auch stark; wieviele hattet Ihr denn davon um die Sau 'gewickelt' ? nach den Ankündigungen ...



es war ein rind und keine sau  



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Kritisierst du jetzt auch den Grill?
> 
> Der Uwe war so nervös, dass er sein Kälbchen schon auf den Grill gelegt hat, bevor überhaupt jemand nach den Streichhölzern zum anzünden gesucht hat. Soviel dazu.



ja, ja mecker nur ....


----------



## _jazzman_ (17. Mai 2008)

Wer ist denn morgen alles dabei?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @crazy/iggi: treffen wir uns 1400 auf dem alden?



servus...

mein "großes" steht ohne Gabel rum, mein "kleines" will ich nicht kaputt machen  und ich selbst muss bis nach der Abschlussprüfung in 3 Wochen auch noch heile bleiben, d.h. bis dahin werd ich nix mehr riskieren. Genau deshalb hab ich die Gabel ja auch jetzt eingeschickt, und nicht nach der Sommersaison


----------



## Hot Rod1 (17. Mai 2008)

@Jazzman: Also ich bin am Start ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. Mai 2008)

Ich kann nicht!  

// Rocky


----------



## Maggo (17. Mai 2008)

ich auch nicht.


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Mai 2008)

wat issen nu mim nächsten Donnerstag...
da könnt ich aufn alden kommen


----------



## Kulminator (17. Mai 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Wer ist denn morgen alles dabei?



hast bestimmt im Wölfethread meinen Kommentar gelesen?? Sorry.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (17. Mai 2008)

Moin,
am Donnerstag könnt ich mir auch eine längere Anfahrt vorstellen, wenn jemand Lust hast. Keine Ahnung wohin...Bikepark vielleicht oder irgendeinen Spot den jemand empfehlen kann.

Egal was aber am Donnerstag muss was gehen  

Vorschläge bitte!


@Kulmi: Schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (17. Mai 2008)

scheisswetter in sachsenbeachbach- wie komm ich bloss trockenen fusses zu der von mir noch zu besuchenden party?

sieht ja auch für morgen nach regen aus...


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Mai 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> sieht ja auch für morgen nach regen aus...



kom mach mal halblang....sieht gut aus für morgen


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @crazy/iggi: treffen wir uns 1400 auf dem alden?



krass ne stunde bis zum alden...ich brauch ja mind 2 da hoch und 4 runter


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Mai 2008)

moin moin
also ich kann heut net... 
schreib kommende woche noch ein paar wichitge arbeiten...:
dafürs sinds aber die letzten für dieses halbjahr


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Mai 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> krass ne stunde bis zum alden...ich brauch ja mind 2 da hoch und 4 runter



und es kann passieren das wir auch noch mal aufm feldberg vorbeischauen,
das wird für dich min. ne zwei tagestour


----------



## _jazzman_ (18. Mai 2008)

Luca, HotRod,

so wie es aussieht hat heute kaum einer Zeit für ne Tour im Taunus. Was haltet ihr von 12.00 Uhr B8? Und eine Spessarttour? Mit uns 3 wären wir immerhin zu acht. Besteht Interesse an der Alternativtour?


@Hotrod Bikepark, Feldberg oder sowas in der Art am Donnerstag klingt gut. Hab mir den Tag mal frei gehalten und bin so wie es aussieht dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (18. Mai 2008)

Hallo Jazz 
auf Spessart habe ich heute irgendwie keine lust. Mein Hot Chili liegt zudem auch inseine Einzelteile zerlegt im Keller.
Ihr müsst aber auf mich keine Rücksicht nehmen 
Was meinst du Luca?

Donnerstag ist bei mir auch schon fest eingeplant!


----------



## _jazzman_ (18. Mai 2008)

@HotRod Dann fahr doch mit dem Canyon... Ich nehm auch das Nicolai (hab ja kein anderes... ) Und seit ein paar Tagen hab ich auch die Betty drauf. Das geht schon... 

Luca, wie schauts bei dir aus? Heute Spessart und Donnerstag Taunus oder Bikepark? Meine Zicke würde sich sicher freuen, wenn sie mal wieder mit ihrer Schwester ne Runde im Spessart drehen darf oder kommste mit dem Hirsch...?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (18. Mai 2008)

Ne lass mal mich zieht es heute eher in den Taunus...
Dann lassen wir es eben am Donnerstag zusammen krachen


----------



## _jazzman_ (18. Mai 2008)

Alles klar! 

Entscheide mich auf Grund der Gruppengröße dann heute für die Reviertreue... 


Donnerstag bin ich auf jedenfall dabei!


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Mai 2008)

heut ist taunus angesagt...


----------



## ratte (18. Mai 2008)

moin Uwe  na kommt ihr heute auch in den Taunus wir würden sogar von der HM mit hoch eiern   aber lieber direkt Fuxi und dann noch ca. 500m höher  

gruss

Hopi


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Mai 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> moin Uwe  na kommt ihr heute auch in den Taunus wir würden sogar von der HM mit hoch eiern   aber lieber direkt Fuxi und dann noch ca. 500m höher
> 
> gruss
> 
> Hopi


zu spät, um 12:25 bin ich grad ins auto gestiegen

ja wir waren auch da...alex sein auto hab ich gesehen, euch leider nicht


war cool heute, bin aber jetzt ziemlich platt...mit hr1 kann mans richtig krachen lassen


----------



## Hot Rod1 (18. Mai 2008)

Das war ja mal wieder richtig GEIL!!!  

@Lucafabian: Danke für die Blumen aber dieses Kompliment kann ich nur zurück geben  

Schönen Sonntag noch,
HR1


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. Mai 2008)

Seit ihr Beiden jetzt ein Paar?


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Mai 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Seit ihr Beiden jetzt ein Paar?



vielleicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (18. Mai 2008)

alaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarm!


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Mai 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> alaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarm!



 




@hr1:ich bin total geplättet, gehts dir genauso?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. Mai 2008)

Was habt ihr denn angestellt?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. Mai 2008)

Was habt ihr denn angestellt?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. Mai 2008)

Das war doch jetzt mal ein geschmeidiger Fernsehabend. Seasons ist wirklich sehenswert.  Anfangs habe ich immer noch den Roam im Hinterkopf gehabt und die beiden verglichen. Aber das bringt nichts. Also noch mal von vorn und völlig unvoreingenommen rangegangen. Die Aufnahmen der Locations und die Musik, das ist wie eine Stunde Kurzurlaub. 

Und was soll ich sagen, heute mittag war ich noch mal für ein Stündchen auf meiner Hausrunde unterwegs. Da gibt's tatsächlich die ein oder andere Ecke, die wie Little B.C. rüberkommt.


----------



## dschugaschwili (18. Mai 2008)

guten abend.

@bruder: ist dein sofa wieder fit? rocky hat mir von dem finalen zusammenbruch berichtet. an den jahreszeiten bin ich auch stark interessiert- vielleicht sollten wir diese woche einen videoabend einschieben. ich hoffe mein weisheitszahn macht mir und meiner zahnärztin nicht die nächsten tage zur hölle.


@luca:wäre heute auch lieber im taunus unterwegs gewesen, anstatt novamin zwecks schmerzbetäubung zu schlucken...


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (18. Mai 2008)

Den werd' ich mir Morgen hoffentlich auch kaufen können. Finde die Collective Serie mit Abstand am Besten.


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (18. Mai 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ...anstatt novamin zwecks schmerzbetäubung zu schlucken...



Mit Dir scheint es wirklich steil Bergab zu gehen.


----------



## dschugaschwili (18. Mai 2008)

alles wird gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (19. Mai 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> alles wird gut...



hoffentlich schnell


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Mai 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn angestellt?



1 x Feldberg, 1 x Alder beides langsam hoch und schnell runter, sonst nix  

bin immer noch platt und grinse extra fett  



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Das war doch jetzt mal ein geschmeidiger Fernsehabend. Seasons ist wirklich sehenswert.



[neidmodus=on]
sagg
[neidmodus=off]




dschugaschwili schrieb:


> guten abend.
> 
> @luca:wäre heute auch lieber im taunus unterwegs gewesen, anstatt novamin zwecks schmerzbetäubung zu schlucken...



hast ja auch richtig was verpasst




ChaboDeluxe schrieb:


> Mit Dir scheint es wirklich steil Bergab zu gehen.



hab ich ihm auch schon gesagt  



dschugaschwili schrieb:


> alles wird gut...



jepp!

@all: freitag wäre neustadt ne schöne sache...oder wir könnten auch den besame mucho machen, da müßte man mal versuchen nen guide aufzutreiben


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Mai 2008)

Am Mittwoch kann ich's wieder abholen. Mal sehen wie lange es diesmal hält.

Was ist denn am Donnerstag angesagt?


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Mai 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch kann ich's wieder abholen. Mal sehen wie lange es diesmal hält.
> 
> Was ist denn am Donnerstag angesagt?



ich hab do keine zeit...

soviel ich weiß will hotrod mit euch heizen gehen 

rocky hat gesagt das du auch freitag freimachen könntest, entspricht das der realität? wir könnten auch winterberg oder so


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Mai 2008)

Nee, Freitag steht im Zeichen des Broterwerbs. Da ist nix mit freimachen.


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2008)

was macht dein Sofa??? Gibt es da nicht mal einen Update von Scott ... käme sie wahrscheinlich günstiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Mai 2008)

Was wollen sie denn noch updaten? Die haben mir doch mittlerweile schon 2 neue Rahmen gestiftet.


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2008)

naja so was dickes schweres gibt es doch von denen noch


----------



## Hopi (19. Mai 2008)

mit dem willst Du aber keinen Meter bergauf fahren


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2008)

shutteln oder Lifta


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Mai 2008)

Das ist ja das Problem. Das Sofa erfüllt (zumindest auf dem Papier) meine Anforderungen. Es soll sich bergauf treten lassen, damit ich damit in den Alpen oder am Lago Touren fahren kann (ohne Geschindigkeitsrekorde zu brechen) und bergab Spaß machen.

Mit dem Gambler kann ich den Tourenteil getrost vergessen. Also ist das für mich keine Alternative.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (19. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @hr1:ich bin total geplättet, gehts dir genauso?



Um ganz ehrlich zu sein: Ja! Wir haben aber auch einige Höhenmeter abgeritten...allerdings nehme ich die für solche Abfahrten gerne in Kauf 

Ach ja, ich glaube, dass ich meine Kinderplanung nochmal überdenken muss  hat ganz schön AUA gemacht der Abflug. Was solls, dann laß ich mir halt neue "Cojones" von Canyon machen 

@Donnerstag-lust-auf-biken-haber: Wie siehts aus? Bikepark ganz früh morgens? Bruder, Jazz sagt mal was

HR1


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Mai 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich glaube, dass ich meine Kinderplanung nochmal überdenken muss  hat ganz schön AUA gemacht der Abflug. Was solls, dann laß ich mir halt neue "Cojones" von Canyon machen




ist aber wieder alles heil, keine bleibende schäden


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. Mai 2008)

meinereiner steht unter schmerzstillenden drogeneinfluss und kann kaum die schrift erkennen. mal sehen wie es diese woche für mich weitergeht...
mit biken wirds wohl eher nichts. freitag fällt wahrscheinlich auch ins wasser.
den einzigen vorteil den ich sehe: meine rippenprellung ist durch die schmerzmittel kaum mehr zu spüren!

und: die saison ist noch jung, auch wenn ich mich momentan steinalt fühle...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Mai 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Um ganz ehrlich zu sein: Ja! Wir haben aber auch einige Höhenmeter abgeritten...allerdings nehme ich die für solche Abfahrten gerne in Kauf
> 
> Ach ja, ich glaube, dass ich meine Kinderplanung nochmal überdenken muss  hat ganz schön AUA gemacht der Abflug. Was solls, dann laß ich mir halt neue "Cojones" von Canyon machen
> 
> ...



_"...gesetzlicher Feiertag in Baden-Württemberg, Bayern, Hessen, Nordrhein-Westfalen, Rheinland-Pfalz, Saarland, Sachsen, Thüringen."_

Zudem ist gutes Wetter angekündigt. Damit dürfte es in Winterberg und Willingen voll werden. Als Alternative ist Beerfelden immer eine Reise wert. 

Rocky, Tom, Chabo und der Rest der Piratenbande - wie sieht's aus? Oder machen wir den Taunus unsicher?


----------



## Hopi (19. Mai 2008)

da in  Winterberg am WE die dirtmasters sind könnt Ihr euren A..... verwetten dass es dort voll ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (19. Mai 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> _"...gesetzlicher Feiertag in Baden-Württemberg, Bayern, Hessen, Nordrhein-Westfalen, Rheinland-Pfalz, Saarland, Sachsen, Thüringen."_
> 
> Zudem ist gutes Wetter angekündigt. Damit dürfte es in Winterberg und Willingen voll werden.





Hopi schrieb:


> da in  Winterberg am WE die dirtmasters sind könnt Ihr euren A..... verwetten dass es dort voll ist.



und außerdem stech ich euch nen platten wenn ihr winterberg oder willingen ohne mich anfahrt


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und außerdem stech ich euch nen platten wenn ihr winterberg oder willingen ohne mich anfahrt



Jetzt sei doch nicht so kleinlich.  Bei 'ner xx-Tour auf'm Mainradweg hättest du dich nicht so aufgeregt. Warum nur?


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und außerdem stech ich euch nen platten wenn ihr winterberg oder willingen ohne mich anfahrt



Du fährst ja auch ohne mich in den Taunus!!


----------



## ratte (19. Mai 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich glaube, dass ich meine Kinderplanung nochmal überdenken muss  hat ganz schön AUA gemacht der Abflug. Was solls, dann laß ich mir halt neue "Cojones" von Canyon machen





dschugaschwili schrieb:


> den einzigen vorteil den ich sehe: meine rippenprellung ist durch die schmerzmittel kaum mehr zu spüren!
> 
> und: die saison ist noch jung, auch wenn ich mich momentan steinalt fühle...


Machen wir hier ein Invalidenlager auf?  

Ich hoffe, bis zum Wochenende nicht mehr so flügellahm zu sein.


----------



## Moi (19. Mai 2008)

@ Lucafabian: Steht dein Angebot eigentlich noch? Bin jetzt flexibler, da ich keine Schule mehr habe.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Mai 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Du fährst ja auch ohne mich in den Taunus!!



aber nur wenn du keine zeit hast..außerdem ist taunus was anderes wie bikepark, PAH




ratte schrieb:


> Machen wir hier ein Invalidenlager auf?
> 
> Ich hoffe, bis zum Wochenende nicht mehr so flügellahm zu sein.



was hast du denn wieder, hat er dich so gequält 




Moi schrieb:


> @ Lucafabian: Steht dein Angebot eigentlich noch? Bin jetzt flexibler, da ich keine Schule mehr habe.



klar steht das noch...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Mai 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich glaube, dass ich meine Kinderplanung nochmal überdenken muss  hat ganz schön AUA gemacht der Abflug. Was solls, dann laß ich mir halt neue "Cojones" von Canyon machenHR1



Canyon "Cojones", der neue Freerider im familienfreundlichem Design mit üppiger Ausstattung und extra gepolstertem Oberrohr. Wie aus gewöhnlich gut unterrichteten Kreisen zu erfahren ist, planen die Koblenzer bereits auf dem Willinger Festival die Vorstellung des Prototypen.

Erste Kontruktionspläne erreichten uns heute im Morgengrauen.


----------



## Moi (19. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> klar steht das noch...



nächstes wochenende?


----------



## oldrizzo (19. Mai 2008)

...wir fahrn nach willingen, wir fahrn nach willingen... 



...das wird evtl. voller als sonst, aber eben weil ixs um die ecke ist, vermutlich nicht soooo voll....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2008)

NA dann sage ich doch mal Gute Besserung dem Invaliden Fred hier 

Ich fahre bald nach Frankreich    

in die Sonne     

Roc D'Azur sag ich da nur


----------



## Hot Rod1 (19. Mai 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Canyon "Cojones", der neue Freerider im familienfreundlichem Design mit üppiger Ausstattung und extra gepolstertem Oberrohr. Wie aus gewöhnlich gut unterrichteten Kreisen zu erfahren ist, planen die Koblenzer bereits auf dem Willinger Festival die Vorstellung des Prototypen.
> 
> Erste Kontruktionspläne erreichten uns heute im Morgengrauen.



Das Ding ist gekauft


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Mai 2008)

Moi schrieb:


> nächstes wochenende?



könnte klappen...




oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...wir fahrn nach willingen, wir fahrn nach willingen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...das wird evtl. voller als sonst, aber eben weil ixs um die ecke ist, vermutlich nicht soooo voll....



ich will auch ...wann fahrt ihr?


@zaskar: doppelsagg, viel spaß wünsch ich dir!


----------



## ratte (19. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> was hast du denn wieder, hat er dich so gequält


Zumindest haben wir vier romatische Stunden in der BGU verbracht. Und wofür? Nix! Nichtmal angeknackst.  

Nein, mal im Ernst. Hopi hat mich Kurven gescheucht und ich hab mich lang gemacht...

...als ich anhalten wollte. Vorderrad an Wurzel hängen geblieben.

Naja, Oberarm ist gerade nicht zu gebrauchen. Ich hoffe, das geht nicht so weiter.


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2008)

Gute Besserung


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Mai 2008)

@ratte: auch von mir gute besserung, wird zeit das du anfängst mal die rollen zu tauschen und den hopi zu scheuchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2008)

hoi lugxx ==> dein Fred


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> hoi lugxx ==> dein Fred



das klingt als wärs was für unseren arosa aufenthalt


----------



## Moi (19. Mai 2008)

@ Lucafabian: Schreibe mir einfach ne PM, wenn du kannst.


----------



## Hopi (19. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @ratte: auch von mir gute besserung, wird zeit das du anfängst mal die rollen zu tauschen und den hopi zu scheuchen...



nix da   kann ja nicht sein, dass sie wie auf einem Hollandrad den Berg runter kommt.  Sie wollte es lernen und da gehört es auch dazu sich mal zu erden   Ausserdem weiß sie jetzt wo die BGU ist  wenn wir wieder mal bedarf dafür haben.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Mai 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> Zumindest haben wir vier romatische Stunden in der BGU verbracht. Und wofür? Nix! Nichtmal angeknackst.
> 
> Nein, mal im Ernst. Hopi hat mich Kurven gescheucht und ich hab mich lang gemacht...
> 
> ...



Das häuft sich im Moment aber doch etwas. Schon mal was von Grenznutzen gehört?

_Bei normalen Gütern geht man oft davon aus, dass zusätzlicher Konsum grundsätzlich einen höheren Nutzen stiftet, selbst wenn die bereits konsumierte Menge sehr groß ist. Das heißt, dass die Nutzenfunktion in jedem ihrer Argumente streng monoton steigt beziehungsweise dass der Grenznutzen auch für große Ci positiv ist.

In der traditionellen Nutzentheorie unterstellt man häufig, dass der Nutzengewinn durch den Konsum einer zusätzlichen Einheit eines Gutes mit der Höhe der bereits konsumierten Menge diesen Gutes abnimmt, wie dies bereits im ersten gossenschen Gesetz festgestellt wird. Man spricht dabei von abnehmendem Grenznutzen beziehungsweise konkaver Nutzenfunktion._ 


Schalte mal einen Gang runter bevor du runtergeschaltet wirst. Gute Besserung.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Mai 2008)

Moi schrieb:


> @ Lucafabian: Schreibe mir einfach ne PM, wenn du kannst.



wenn ichs nicht vergess..aber ich schreibs bestimmt hier rein wenn ich fahr


----------



## oldrizzo (19. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich will auch ...wann fahrt ihr?



am donnerstag morgen um 0700 gehts los... und am 31.05. fahre ich auch nach frankreich... mit nem neuen radel, wenn alles klappt.

jappadappadu!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Mai 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> am donnerstag morgen um 0700 gehts los... und am 31.05. fahre ich auch nach frankreich... mit nem neuen radel, wenn alles klappt.
> 
> jappadappadu!!!



Do geht nicht...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> Naja, Oberarm ist gerade nicht zu gebrauchen. Ich hoffe, das geht nicht so weiter.



Gute Besserung auch von A. und mir 

Da kommen bei uns irgendwie schlechte Erinnerungen hoch


----------



## oldrizzo (19. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Do geht nicht...




am 22.06. bieten wir hier eine schnupper-trail-tour an.... kannst du dir ja schon mal vormerken. vorwiegend trails, was wir hier halt so haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2008)

welches neue Radl und wo nach Frankreich ????


----------



## oldrizzo (19. Mai 2008)

das neue radel isch no geheim... und wir fahren in die nähe von rieupeyroux...


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2008)

A biserl weit weg für einen Abstecher 

Aber ich werde evtl. im September nochmal nach Frankreich in die Nähe von Toulouse machen .... Französisch lernen


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2008)

Dein Alter Fusion sieht aber schön aus im neuen Farbkleid  leider brauch ich keinen Rahmen sonst hätte ich mal was geboten ...


----------



## Maggo (19. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dein Alter Fusion sieht aber schön aus im neuen Farbkleid  leider brauch ich keinen Rahmen sonst hätte ich mal was geboten ...



ich könnt einen gebrauchen. willste nicht für mich..................????


----------



## ratte (19. Mai 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Das häuft sich im Moment aber doch etwas. Schalte mal einen Gang runter bevor du runtergeschaltet wirst. Gute Besserung.


Naja, meine Abstiegsquote ist nicht höher als früher (lieber nicht zurückdenken an Sommer 2005, wo kein Baum vor mir sicher war ). Jetzt war es zweimal hintereinander und das gestern war kurz vor Stillstand umgekippt und blöd aufgekommen. Hätte auch am Fuchstanz passieren können.
Mit meiner Angst vor zu hoher Geschwindigkeit bringe ich eh jemanden nochmal zur Verzweiflung. Ich male mir immer aus, was alles passieren könnte.


wahltho schrieb:


> Da kommen bei uns irgendwie schlechte Erinnerungen hoch


Yap. War einer meiner ersten Gedanken.

Danke für die Genesungswünsche. 
Wird in ein paar Tagen wohl weg sein, wie ein starker Muskelkater eben.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Mai 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> am 22.06. bieten wir hier eine schnupper-trail-tour an.... kannst du dir ja schon mal vormerken. vorwiegend trails, was wir hier halt so haben...



ich versuchs mir zu merken...schad aber nix wenn dus kurz vorher nochmal zur erinnerung.... 



ratte schrieb:


> Naja, meine Abstiegsquote ist nicht höher als früher (lieber nicht zurückdenken an Sommer 2005, wo kein Baum vor mir sicher war ). Jetzt war es zweimal hintereinander und das gestern war kurz vor Stillstand umgekippt und blöd aufgekommen. Hätte auch am Fuchstanz passieren können.
> Mit meiner Angst vor zu hoher Geschwindigkeit bringe ich eh jemanden nochmal zur Verzweiflung. Ich male mir immer aus, was alles passieren könnte.




das ist das alter, kenn ich auch. bei mir ist es die angst vorm springen


----------



## Zilli (19. Mai 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Kritisierst du jetzt auch den Grill? ...


Neeeeeeever ; ich hatte sowas auch schon mal im Urlaub mit, ich mußte jedoch nur 3 Stücke Fleisch damit gar bekommen.


Lucafabian schrieb:


> es war ein rind und keine sau  ...


 ups sorry, Lese- oder Übertragungsfehler von Auge an Großhirn.


Maggo schrieb:


> alaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarm!


Haben die Wehen nun bei Dir eingesetzt 


Gute Besserung @Ratte und dschugaschwili 

Nach meinem letzten Termin-Desaster sach ich jetzt mal nix zu. Hab zwar für Freitag Urlaub genehmigt bekommen, aber El Cheffe hat schon angedeutet, daß für Montag was fertig gemacht werden muß und *blubber blubber*. Schaun mer mal.


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> das ist das alter, kenn ich auch. bei mir ist es die angst vorm springen



Jungspunte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (20. Mai 2008)

@Rocky, [email protected]
Kommt ihr in absehbarer Zeit zufällig mal wieder beim HiBike vorbei?


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Mai 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @Rocky, [email protected]
> Kommt ihr in absehbarer Zeit zufällig mal wieder beim HiBike vorbei?



bin zwar keiner von den beiden aber ich werd demnächst mal wieder hin müssen..was brauchst du denn?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Mai 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @Rocky, [email protected]
> Kommt ihr in absehbarer Zeit zufällig mal wieder beim HiBike vorbei?



Nein, ich habe im Moment keinen dringenden Bedarf an Zubehör.


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2008)

wie geht es dem Sofa??


Ach an Zubehör habe ich immer Bedarf, leider muss ich aber immer dieses komisch bunte, bedruckte Papier dafür hergeben


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Mai 2008)

Ich hole es morgen nach der A*** wieder ab.


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2008)

Super super super (Zitat aus dem Film Alta Rezia (Hans Rey, Thomas Frischknecht) getätigt von dem italienischen Guide in Strumpfhosen, nachdem er den Hang runtergesprinted ist, den HJR und TF gefahren sind  )


"*Hans Rey* Adventure Team - Latest Adventures[SIZE=-1] - [ Diese Seite übersetzen ][/SIZE] *Hans*' & Frischi's *Alta Rezia* Freeride Tour. *Super, Super, Super e ancora una volta Super*! June 28th 2005. A few days ago I finished my latest '*Hans Rey* *...*
www.*hansrey*.com/newtrip/*Alta*%20*Rezia*%20Freeride%20Tour.htm - 24k - "


dann wünsch ich dir mal einen langen und defektlosen Sommer mit dem Sofa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (20. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Super super super
> 
> dann wünsch ich dir mal einen langen und defektlosen Sommer mit dem Sofa


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> dann wünsch ich dir mal einen langen und defektlosen Sommer mit dem Sofa



Den wünsch ich mir auch, allein mir fehlt der Glaube daran.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Aber egal, ich habe ja noch mein altes Vertigo Pro. Das hat zwar nur gefühlte 3 cm Federweg und Cantibremsen, aber es hält zumindest was aus. Damit habe ich schon Mitte der 90iger die Trails am Lago gerockt.


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Mai 2008)

Hier ist ja mal wieder die Hölle los, seit ihr alle krank?

War Heute mal mit dem Luxx am Grünen See, war ganz nett nur wächst so langsam alles zu. 


// Rocky


----------



## caroka (21. Mai 2008)

Morgen ist ne Tour ab Hohemark, 14:00 angesagt. Kommt Ihr auch mit? Soll wirklich gemütlich werden. Ich würde Euch Pappnasen gerne mal wieder sehen.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (21. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen,
wie sieht es denn nun mit Bikepark für den morgigen Tag aus???
Rocky, Bruder, Jazz, interesse war doch da?! Und morgen soll das Wetter genial werden   Rocky, ich könnte dich auch mitnehmen!

Schönen Gruß


----------



## _jazzman_ (21. Mai 2008)

@HotRod1 Wo solls hingehen? Wann solls losgehen?


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. Mai 2008)

Hi,

auf Bikepark am Feiertag habe ich wohl keine Lust! (zu viel los)
Ich persönlich würde gerne mal wieder eine Tour im Spessart fahren.
Richte mich aber nach der Mehrheit.
Macht mal Meldung.

// Rocky


----------



## dschugaschwili (21. Mai 2008)

hallo mädels.
meine kieferentzündung ist bereits soweit abgeklungen, dass ich einer morgigen tour, so sich deren umfang in grenzen hält, nicht länger abgeneigt sein kann. 
ich geh jetzt nochmal zum spülen...


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Mai 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> hallo mädels.
> meine kieferentzündung ist bereits soweit abgeklungen, dass ich einer morgigen tour, so sich deren umfang in grenzen hält, nicht länger abgeneigt sein kann.
> ich geh jetzt nochmal zum spülen...



verausgab dich morgen nicht...ich würd gern am freitag


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Mai 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> hallo mädels.
> meine kieferentzündung ist bereits soweit abgeklungen, dass ich einer morgigen tour, so sich deren umfang in grenzen hält, nicht länger abgeneigt sein kann.
> ich geh jetzt nochmal zum spülen...



Tom, Chabo - lest mal die Planungen im Wölfefred - vielleicht ist das was für euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Morgen ist ne Tour ab Hohemark, 14:00 angesagt. Kommt Ihr auch mit? Soll wirklich gemütlich werden. Ich würde Euch Pappnasen gerne mal wieder sehen.



Cherie, das müssen wir verschieben.  Morgen geht's nach Bearfield.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Mai 2008)

gleich noch was für die nahe zukunft:

samstag wollen wir nach neustadt...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Mai 2008)

Klingt gut. Wann, wie lange? Sonnenauf- bis -untergang?


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Mai 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Klingt gut. Wann, wie lange? Sonnenauf- bis -untergang?



....genau so lang!


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. Mai 2008)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Mai 2008)

viel spaß im bikepark 

macht ein paar fotos...


----------



## mzaskar (22. Mai 2008)

und immer schön die Augen auf


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Mai 2008)

Aber ihr solltet erst mal den HR1 sehen. Der kriegt sich ja gar nicht mehr ein.


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. Mai 2008)

Man war das wieder geil! Da bekommt man ja Muskelkater im Gesicht.                             

Wir hatten jede Menge Air time bin mal auf die Bilder gespannt.

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (22. Mai 2008)

ich auch


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Mai 2008)

Ja, aber da müssen wir erst mal warten bis sich der Marco wieder beruhigt hat. Wer weiss, was der sonst für Bilder einstellt.


----------



## dschugaschwili (22. Mai 2008)

zur unterstützung meiner glücklicherweise fortschreitenden rekonvaleszens, hab ich mich heute mit dem kohlehobel in den nahen taunus begeben. 
schön wars!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Mai 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> zur unterstützung meiner glücklicherweise fortschreitenden rekonvaleszens, hab ich mich heute mit dem kohlehobel in den nahen taunus begeben.
> schön wars!



und was ist morgen bzw. noch wichtiger übermorgen?


----------



## _jazzman_ (22. Mai 2008)

Richtig schee wars..


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Mai 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Richtig schee wars..
> 
> ... fotos...




das sieht auch nach spaß aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (22. Mai 2008)

Den hatten wir!
Schon wieder zu Hause?

// Rocky


----------



## _jazzman_ (22. Mai 2008)

Und im Fahrerlager gabs natürlich wieder gerollte Rinder vom Grill


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Mai 2008)

Heute hatten wir alles im Programm. Bei uns lief auch alles glatt.

Btw. - gute Besserung an den Kamikaze-Local.  Vielleicht liest er's ja. Oder er erfährt es über Querverbindungen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. Mai 2008)

Hot Rod wo bleiben die Bilder?
Das muss schneller gehen!

//Rocky


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. Mai 2008)

Man das dauert schon Stunden zu Hause und jetzt erst online.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Mai 2008)

Wahrscheinlich hängt sein Ikea-Bildschirmschoner.


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. Mai 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hängt sein Ikea-Bildschirmschoner.



Und das trotz Gold Membership........


----------



## dschugaschwili (22. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und was ist morgen bzw. noch wichtiger übermorgen?



ich müsste morgen noch einige wege in der stadt besorgen, deshalb bietet sich ein cityride mit damit verbundener technikschulung an. so die morgige wettervorhersage recht behält, wird es wohl recht freundlich und links u. rechts des mains laden schattige plätzchen zum verweilen ein... ausserdem möchte ich dir gerne einige bildimpressionen vom finaletrip zeigen.
samstags wolfsburg? lass uns den ablauf morgen planen.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (22. Mai 2008)

Das war ja wohl mal locker das Geilste was wir je zusammen gemacht haben...  
Ich weiß gar nicht wie ich heute Nacht einschlafen soll, diese Fahrt geht mir nicht mehr aus dem Kopf.

Das schreit ganz laut nach Wiederholung 
Jungs vielen Dank 


PS: Die Fotos kann ich euch erst Morgen schicken.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Mai 2008)

Haben wir je etwas schlechtes empfohlen? Jetzt weisst du, warum wir den Mainradweg (Cityridepassagen natürlich ausgenommen) meiden wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.

Tom - die Finalebilder will ich auch mal sehen. Plant also morgen mal schön und wir bequatschen das dann am Samstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (22. Mai 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ich müsste morgen noch einige wege in der stadt besorgen, deshalb bietet sich ein cityride mit damit verbundener technikschulung an. so die morgige wettervorhersage recht behält, wird es wohl recht freundlich und links u. rechts des mains laden schattige plätzchen zum verweilen ein... ausserdem möchte ich dir gerne einige bildimpressionen vom finaletrip zeigen.
> samstags wolfsburg? lass uns den ablauf morgen planen.



Wann wollt ihr euch treffen?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Mai 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ich müsste morgen noch einige wege in der stadt besorgen, deshalb bietet sich ein cityride mit damit verbundener technikschulung an. so die morgige wettervorhersage recht behält, wird es wohl recht freundlich und links u. rechts des mains laden schattige plätzchen zum verweilen ein... ausserdem möchte ich dir gerne einige bildimpressionen vom finaletrip zeigen.
> samstags wolfsburg? lass uns den ablauf morgen planen.



cityride ist ne gute idee...den dann aber nicht zu früh...die macht spricht von nem familientag...rocky wie sagst du zu nem lockeren cityride mit finalem schwelgen in erinnerung?




Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Das war ja wohl mal locker das Geilste was wir je zusammen gemacht haben...
> Ich weiß gar nicht wie ich heute Nacht einschlafen soll, diese Fahrt geht mir nicht mehr aus dem Kopf.
> 
> Das schreit ganz laut nach Wiederholung
> ...



ich fahr an solchen tagen vor und nach dem einschlafen nochmal alle trails ab. das ganz läuft als endlosschleife im hirn...bis zum aufstehn   

he beim nächsten mal will ich aber wieder dabei sein


----------



## Hot Rod1 (22. Mai 2008)

Fotos guckst du hier:


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. Mai 2008)

Geht doch.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Mai 2008)

War das alles?


----------



## Kulminator (22. Mai 2008)

sieht so aus, als ob ihr heute Spass hattet?


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. Mai 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> sieht so aus, als ob ihr heute Spass hattet?


Den hatten wir und du?


----------



## Kulminator (22. Mai 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Den hatten wir und du?



auch, aber anders...


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. Mai 2008)

mit dem Bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (22. Mai 2008)

klar..


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. Mai 2008)

Bist du deine geplante Tour gefahren?


----------



## Kulminator (22. Mai 2008)

nö, bin ich nicht. Kann ich ja am Wochenende noch nachholen...


----------



## Kulminator (22. Mai 2008)

was habt ihr denn mit dem HR1 angestellt?


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. Mai 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> was habt ihr denn mit dem HR1 angestellt?



Nix!
Nach der ersten Fahrt war er nicht mehr zu halten!
Na ja so ist die Jugend halt.


----------



## Kulminator (22. Mai 2008)

so so, und das soll ich glauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Mai 2008)

He Uwe, 
wenn meine Gabel wieder da ist und meine Prüfungen gelaufen sind, dann will ich mal wieder mit dir fahren gehen  irgendwo, wo es sich lohnt das ich meinen Neuerwerb mitschleppe


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. Mai 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> so so, und das soll ich glauben



Ist so gewesen ich schwöööör.
Kannst ja das nächste mal mit kommen. Ist nicht so heftig wie es aussieht, man kann auch etwas langsammer über die Hügel fahren dann springt man nicht.
Und die Sprünge sind alle umfahrbar!
Und für die Kondition kannst du ja aufs shutteln verzichten und treten.


----------



## Kulminator (22. Mai 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ist so gewesen ich schwöööör.
> Kannst ja das nächste mal mit kommen. Ist nicht so heftig wie es aussieht, man kann auch etwas langsammer über die Hügel fahren dann springt man nicht.
> Und die Sprünge sind alle umfahrbar!
> Und für die Kondition kannst du ja aufs shutteln verzichten und treten.



wenn du noch mehr und länger schreibst, ist am Ende alles flach dort...   .


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Mai 2008)

Nicht flach, aber plattgebügelt.


----------



## dschugaschwili (22. Mai 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wann wollt ihr euch treffen?


machst du morgen brückentag? wäre echt schön dich dabeizuhaben! 
luca kann wohl erst am nachmittag- so richtig hat er sich in den letzten posts nicht geäussert. ich hab bis auf ne terminabsprache bei physiotech und nen römertrauungskondolenzbesuch nichts auf dem zettel.

für sa hat uwe wohl die wolfsburg geplant. wer kommt noch alles mit?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Mai 2008)

Bislang Uwe, Rocky, du und ich.


----------



## dschugaschwili (22. Mai 2008)

oha! das hiesse zwei gefährte. die räder krieg ich alle in den ulle. wenn uwe zu seiner asphaltblase greift, stimmt die kohlendioxidbilanz!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Mai 2008)

morgen nachmittag ist o.k.

vielleicht sogar eher früh als spät...lasst uns das morgen klären


----------



## mzaskar (22. Mai 2008)

ist das Sofa noch ganz?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. Mai 2008)

Ja. Mal abgesehen von etwas Schraubennachziehen alles klaglos überstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. Mai 2008)

perfect


----------



## dschugaschwili (23. Mai 2008)

morsche.
ja, schön, dass der hobel noch heile ist. beim nächsten crash würde ich besser in einen alurahmen wandeln lassen. wäre allerdings sehr schade...
wie ich auf den bildern zu erkennen glaube, ist es wieder ein 06er r10 geworden- der gefällt mir am allerbesten.

gestern nach dem taunusausritt noch das grosse maul, muss ich heute zugeben, dass die rippenverletzung wohl doch etwas mehr zeit zum ausheilen braucht. hab erneut eindrucksvolle schmerzen und sehe mit deshalb umso erwartungsschwangerer dem heutigen stadtritt mit unsuwe und ??? entgegen. werde die sau wohl nicht wirklich rauslassen können, da ich den morgigen wolfsburgausausflug nicht gefährden will.
na, schaun wir mal...


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. Mai 2008)

Ich darf Heute nicht fahren!!
Wegen morgen wie machen wir das mit der Fahrerei?

//Rocky


----------



## dschugaschwili (23. Mai 2008)

schade. 
die planung steht noch nicht- uwe hat sich noch nicht geäussert.
wie angeboten, kann ich einen reiter und die vier hengste mitnehmen. eventuell sollten wir uns in iseborsch treffen, da der morgige flohmarkt keine günstige parksituation in sachsenbeachbach zulässt.


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. Mai 2008)

Könnt euch ja mal melden wenn ihr naheres wisst.
Der Uwe hat ja meine Nummer.

// Rocky


----------



## mzaskar (23. Mai 2008)

ich hatte euch doch mal vom Bergen Enkheim, einem Hang und der Shore erzählt ....

Also das müsste hier sein


----------



## dschugaschwili (23. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich hatte euch doch mal vom Bergen Enkheim, einem Hang und der Shore erzählt ....
> 
> Also das müsste hier sein


die geschichte kenne ich leider nicht, doch vom bornheimer hang wurde mir schon berichtet. schaltet man die geländekarte ein, kann man anhand der höhenlinien die günstigste lage erkennen.


----------



## mzaskar (23. Mai 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> die geschichte kenne ich leider nicht, doch vom bornheimer hang wurde mir schon berichtet. schaltet man die geländekarte ein, kann man anhand der höhenlinien die günstigste lage erkennen.


 
http://maps.google.ch/maps?f=q&hl=d...53861,8.772969&spn=0.012374,0.028539&t=p&z=15


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Mai 2008)

wegen morgen
treffpunkt ist 9:30 bei mir, da wissen alle wo's ist


und jetzt gehts biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. Mai 2008)

so ich sag mal winke winke bis in 2 Wochen macht es hübsch und immer schöön brav bleiben


----------



## Meister Alex (23. Mai 2008)

Gude,
bin aus Bergen Enkheim kann bei Gelegenheit mal schauen ob der Shore noch steht...
Bist du den schon mal gefahren Zaskar?
Ich habe ihn zum ersten mal im August letzten Jahres gesehen, bin ihn aber bisher noch nicht gefahren ist mir noch ne Nummer zu dick für den Wiedereinstieg. Ausserdem liegen mir Anfahrt und Landung nicht so.....
Wo soll denn sowas am Bornheimer Hang sein? Da kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht so ein Bauwerk mit einer Halbwertszeit größer einer Woche vorstellen...

Gruß Meister Alex


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Mai 2008)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Gude,
> bin aus Bergen Enkheim kann bei Gelegenheit mal schauen ob der Shore noch steht...
> Bist du den schon mal gefahren Zaskar?
> Ich habe ihn zum ersten mal im August letzten Jahres gesehen, bin ihn aber bisher noch nicht gefahren ist mir noch ne Nummer zu dick für den Wiedereinstieg. Ausserdem liegen mir Anfahrt und Landung nicht so.....
> ...



ja mach doch mal...und dann kommst mal bei nem cityride mit und zeigst uns den trail


----------



## Meister Alex (23. Mai 2008)

Ja ist eigentlich ne gute Idee,
zumindest mit dem Dschgaschwili hab ich mal ne Runde im Taunus gedreht.
Der Mav war auch mit dabei. By the way Tom was machen die Rippchen?
Stellt euch unter dem Shore nicht zu viel vor, er ist am einem besseren Feldweg oberhalb des Zulaufs am Enkheimer Ried, die Anfahrt ist leicht gebogen, der Sprung quert den Feldweg, ca.2 Meter und die Landung ist schön schräg aber links und rechts von Dornenhecken gesäumt.....
Aber zeigen kann ich euch das trotzdem gerne mal, gibt am Berger Hang einen schönen wenn auch nur kurzen Single trail.

Gruß Meister Alex


----------



## Zilli (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo Uwe, liebe Federwegsgemeinde,
ich kann leider nicht, da ich meine Zeit schon vorher verplant hatte. Und von 4 freien Tagen 3 x ¾ Tage weg zu sein ist dann familienmäßig doch ä bisserl grenzwertig. 
Es wird hoffentlich nochmal was meinerseits.

@dschugaschwili: weiterhin gute Besserung


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. Mai 2008)

8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (23. Mai 2008)

7


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. Mai 2008)

6


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. Mai 2008)

5


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. Mai 2008)

4


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. Mai 2008)

3


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. Mai 2008)

2


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. Mai 2008)

1


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. Mai 2008)

Meins


----------



## dschugaschwili (24. Mai 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Meins



frangvurd


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. Mai 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Meins



Gut gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (24. Mai 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Gut gemacht.


ich aber auch!
um drei ins nest u. jetzt schon wieder fit wie ein usbekischer spargelstecher.

on the run, d.


----------



## Ted77 (24. Mai 2008)

HeyHo chabo... mein sxtrail is heute fertich geworden ( der Laufradfifi ist gekommen)

[email protected]@k at my Photofred hier..

allen anderen


"Ein feines Wochenende"


----------



## dschugaschwili (24. Mai 2008)

meine herren, bin ich fertig...
sitz ihr noch beim bier after? schön wars mal wieder!


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Mai 2008)

grad sind sie weg 
wir haben dann doch noch gegrillt und geschaufelt bis es nicht mehr ging


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Mai 2008)

@ Uwe: wo habt ihr denn geschaufelt?

Der iggi und ich waren heut auch aktiv


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Mai 2008)

geschaufelt haben wir bei mir daheim...was zu essen 


geritten sind wir in neustadt, ohne schaufel















​


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Mai 2008)

schön wars


was macht der biker im baum?



​


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. Mai 2008)

Äh Uwe, hat bei dir schon so ein windiger Gebrauchtwagenteilehändler angerufen?


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Mai 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Äh Uwe, hat bei dir schon so ein windiger Gebrauchtwagenteilehändler angerufen?



wie erwartet bisher keine reaktion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (24. Mai 2008)

unsuwe,vergiss nicht, dass dies DEIN shuttlesitz ist!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. Mai 2008)

Na ja, wenn sich keiner meldet, dann setz ihn doch in die Bucht.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Mai 2008)

erste reaktionen sind zu verzeichnen


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> schön wars
> 
> 
> was macht der biker im baum?
> ...



der sucht seinen sitz


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. Mai 2008)

Das ist also quasi ein Hochsitz um den es sich handelt. Ob er ihn da findet? [grübel]

Oder hält er nur Ausschau wie ein usbekischer Fernspäher?


----------



## Zilli (24. Mai 2008)

Ka**t der d********* (Privatsphäre muß hier gewahrt bleiben) da  ; der Trail lief doch hoffentlich woanders lang, oder 
EDIT: und das ohne Helm ... tse tse tse ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (24. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ​


*neugiermodusan* Hast Du die "Kurve" 1m hinter Dir heute geschafft  ?
Oder den Rest ? *neugiermodusaus*


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Mai 2008)

ja...den rest nicht


----------



## Zilli (24. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ja...den rest nicht


Na immerhin , reschbeggd. Gibt's wenigstens einen Grund nochmal hinzufahren
*kleinlautmodusan*wobei ich mit der oberen "Übungs-"Treppe erstmal fertig werden müsste *kleinlautmodusaus*.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Mai 2008)

Nach meiner Prüfung fahre ich auf jeden Fall mal mit


----------



## dschugaschwili (25. Mai 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Ka**t der d********* (Privatsphäre muß hier gewahrt bleiben) da  ; der Trail lief doch hoffentlich woanders lang, oder
> EDIT: und das ohne Helm ... tse tse tse ....



ja, in der tat handelt es sich um die vorbereitung eines höhenschisses!
der kandidat erhält 100 punkte.


----------



## Meister Alex (25. Mai 2008)

Hmmmm, das wäre auch was für den Mav und mich!
Victoriatrail und Harderweg sind ja schön und gut aber an jedem Wochenende das gleiche?.

Gruß Alex


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. Mai 2008)

War eine geile Tour gestern!!
Ich fühle mich als wäre ich 80 Km gefahren.
Danke auch noch mal an die freundlische Bewirtung in Neu Isenburg.

// Rocky


----------



## dschugaschwili (25. Mai 2008)

der "freundliche bewirtung" durfte ich ja leider nur teilweise beiwohnen.
das die sache noch in einer fleischverbrennung gipfelte macht mich echt neidisch. das nächste mal seid ihr mich nicht so schnell los!

@meister alex: mav hat ja in letzter zeit viel mit seiner miss quax zu tun. der war, so glaube ich, ganz froh, dass er es in finale mal laufen lassen konnte. du bist natürlich zu sämtlichen freireiterischen aktivitäten herzlichst eingeladen und von mir gerne gesehen! was macht eigentlich deine kriegsverletzung?


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ja...den rest nicht



Was soll denn der Sitz kosten?


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Mai 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was soll denn der Sitz kosten?



tut mir leid...hab schon ne zusage von nem intressenten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister Alex (25. Mai 2008)

Gude Dschgaschwili,
die Kriegsverletzung ist wieder ganz o.k., die mentale Blockade lässt sich nur durch schöne Erlebnisse auf dem Trail zurückdrängen denke ich.  
Das Metall lasse ich im kommenden Winter wieder ausbauen, dann kann es mein Werkbank zieren... ... als mahnendes Beispiel!
Bin letztens mit Mav und seiner Mrs. Quax ausgeritten (2X), ich finde sie fährt richtig gut für das sie erst angefangen hat frei zu reiten. Natürlich ist da noch die ein oder andere Hemmschwelle da, aber zum Beispiel nimmt sie mittlerweile die Treppen auf dem Victoriatrail ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken, soweit ich das unter dem Fullface erkennen konnte. 
Bei mir lässt sich das mit dem Biken soweit ganz gut an, muss mich nur noch ans neue Bike gewöhnen, bei dem Hobel liegt das Tretlager deutlich tiefer als beim Kona. Hab schon das ein oder andere mal ungewollt Material von Pedalen und Kurbel abgefräst 
Aus Rücksicht auf die Familie fahre ich nur noch zwei mal im Monat entweder im Taunus oder ich baue ein bischen in Offenbach, fahren dürfen wir ja noch nicht 
Aber baulich dürfen wir zumindest im Dirt Bereich tätig werden, Shores müssen noch genehmigt, und ja das ist tatsächlich so, statisch geprüft werden.
Aber gegen einen alternativen Ausritt zum Taunus hätt ich nichts ein zu wenden, gerne auch mal Winterstein oder so. Muss bei Gelegenheit mal den Yo!Achim kontaktieren um mal am Melibokus zu fahren!
Der MAv ist ja auch für neues offen und bereit eingefahrene Gleise zu verlassen.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Mai 2008)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> ....




dann müßt ihr halt mal mitkommen..


----------



## ratte (25. Mai 2008)

Apropos mitkommen,
wir waren heute mittag mal kurzentschlossen an der Rinne. 
Flowiger als Beerfelden, Hopser von ganz klein bis gaaaaanz groß, nur das mit dem Schutteln müssen wir noch optimieren.


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Mai 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> Apropos mitkommen,
> wir waren heute mittag mal kurzentschlossen an der Rinne.
> Flowiger als Beerfelden, Hopser von ganz klein bis gaaaaanz groß, nur das mit dem Schutteln müssen wir noch optimieren.



die rinne ist schon cool...da muß ich auch mal wieder hin


----------



## Meister Alex (26. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> dann müßt ihr halt mal mitkommen..



... ja nix dagegen, werde dem Dschugsachwili mal bei nächster Gelegenheit ne PN zuschicken wenn ich wieder Zeit zum fahren hab, vieleicht kommt der Mav ja auch mit.
So und jetzt verabschiede ich mich erst mal für zwei Tage in den Taunus!
Nein, nicht zum fahren sondern für ein Seminar 

Grüße Alex


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Mai 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> Apropos mitkommen,
> wir waren heute mittag mal kurzentschlossen an der Rinne.
> Flowiger als Beerfelden, Hopser von ganz klein bis gaaaaanz groß, nur das mit dem Schutteln müssen wir noch optimieren.



wg. shutteln: ich werd mal testen in wie fern bikes in meinen hänger gehen. 5 stück sollten schon draufpassen, damit wäre shutteln dann kein problem. an der burg ist das sicher auch einfacher als im überfüllten taunus.


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. Mai 2008)

@Lugga.  Und wie hat dir der Film gefallen?


----------



## Hopi (26. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wg. shutteln: ich werd mal testen in wie fern bikes in meinen hänger gehen. 5 stück sollten schon draufpassen, damit wäre shutteln dann kein problem. an der burg ist das sicher auch einfacher als im überfüllten taunus.



eigentlich sind wir eh nur in dem Teil mit den Spüngen gewesen  Alex und ich sind  zum Schluss noch einmal die Rinne im freien Fall runnter und die Mädels haben uns unten mit den Autos eingesammelt. Dafür, dass das Nagetier sich letzte Woche auf der DH den Arm verletzt hatte, ist sie bei den Sprüngen wieder sehr akitve gewesen  Jetzt muss ich echt anfangen zu üben sonst ist sie bald besser als ich  ich habe nur noch ein Roadgap Vorsprung auf sie.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Mai 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> @Lugga.  Und wie hat dir der Film gefallen?




Roam ist tatsächlich besser...es gibt da aber einige sequenzen die sind richtig gut  das ende vom frühling find ich klasse...und die szene in der es aussieht als würd ein düsenflugzeug den berg runterkommen, die hört damit auf das er das bike beim bremsen querstellt und dann abspringt...

...überhaupt kommt die geschwindigkeit recht gut rüber, das sieht manchmal so schnell aus das man sich fragt ob die nicht dran gedreht haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (26. Mai 2008)

Üben üben und immer wieder üben...

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=4K3w7zfyrL0


----------



## dschugaschwili (26. Mai 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> @Lugga.  Und wie hat dir der Film gefallen?



hab ihn mir gestern auch zum ersten mal angeschaut.
die bilder sind grossartig und bringen eine einzigartige stimmung rüber!
der vergleich mit den vorgängern ist meiner ansicht nach schwierig u. auch überflüssig. wie unsuwe schon bemerkte, finde ich auch das die macher bei einigen sequenzen recht auffällig am speedknopf gedreht haben.
insgesamt jedoch absolut sehenswert!!!


----------



## dschugaschwili (26. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wg. shutteln: ich werd mal testen in wie fern bikes in meinen hänger gehen. 5 stück sollten schon draufpassen, damit wäre shutteln dann kein problem. an der burg ist das sicher auch einfacher als im überfüllten taunus.



das mit dem anhänger ist an und für sich eine gute idee, doch leider hab ich, trotz vorhandener ahk, nur wenige sitzplätze zu bieten und auch diese werden ständig weniger...


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. Mai 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> hab ihn mir gestern auch zum ersten mal angeschaut.
> die bilder sind grossartig und bringen eine einzigartige stimmung rüber!
> der vergleich mit den vorgängern ist meiner ansicht nach schwierig u. auch überflüssig. wie unsuwe schon bemerkte, finde ich auch das die macher bei einigen sequenzen recht auffällig am speedknopf gedreht haben.
> insgesamt jedoch absolut sehenswert!!!


Ich wollte die Filme auch nicht vergleichen!
Mir ist nur unangenehm aufgefallen das in dem neuen Film sehr viel geredet wird!
Die Aufnahmen sind großartig.

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Mai 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> das mit dem anhänger ist an und für sich eine gute idee, doch leider hab ich, trotz vorhandener ahk, nur wenige sitzplätze zu bieten und auch diese werden ständig weniger...



du bist auchein dappes, läßt dein zeug ja überall rumfliegen

morgen wär ein guter zeitpunkt den bestand wieder aufzufüllen...rocky kommt auch


----------



## dschugaschwili (26. Mai 2008)

ach ja, ihr wolltet ja zur wernertanne...
morgen früh hab ich zunächst einen termin beim kieferchirurgen, nachmittags eine hoffentlich nicht ewig währende br-sitzung. versprechen kann ich nach wie vor nichts. wenn, dann stosse ich erst nach 1900 im park zu euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (26. Mai 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ach ja, ihr wolltet ja zur wernertanne...
> morgen früh hab ich zunächst einen termin beim kieferchirurgen, nachmittags eine hoffentlich nicht ewig währende br-sitzung. versprechen kann ich nach wie vor nichts. wenn, dann stosse ich erst nach 1900 im park zu euch.



da mußt du aber vorher anrufen...wer weiß ob wir bis zum park kommen...vielleicht bleiben wir ja auch an dem see davor hängen,
erfahrungsgemäß läuft da immer wenns warm ist ganz großes kino


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da mußt du aber vorher anrufen...wer weiß ob wir bis zum park kommen...vielleicht bleiben wir ja auch an dem see davor hängen,
> erfahrungsgemäß läuft da immer wenns warm ist ganz großes kino



Ich will nicht ins Kino!


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Mai 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich will nicht ins Kino!



dann zieh dir die scheuklappen an


----------



## dschugaschwili (26. Mai 2008)

dies hier, werte genossen, sollte demnächst in angriff genommen werden.
ich kümmere mich mal um einen geeigneten guide.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Mai 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> dies hier, werte genossen, sollte demnächst in angriff genommen werden.
> ich kümmere mich mal um einen geeigneten guide.



was ist denn dies hier?????


----------



## dschugaschwili (26. Mai 2008)

na, dies hier: 
http://www.vogg-net.de/home/fotos/schwarzwald/08-bm_04/08-bm_04.html

sorry, doch hier liegt schon wieder so dicker rauch in der luft.

ach ja, morgen wirds wohl leider nichts mit kino od. park. muss wem was helfen.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Mai 2008)

besame mucho heißt küß mich oft  weißt du wieso?

fürn guide hät ich auch ideen...wir könnten mal die trailhunter fragen, die kennen den weg recht gut

ich hatte da letztes jahr schon was ausgemacht ...leider mußte ich da jedesmal wieder absagen


----------



## dschugaschwili (26. Mai 2008)

das war natürlich naheliegend. hab schon nachgefragt.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Mai 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> das war natürlich naheliegend. hab schon nachgefragt.



wen hast du denn gefragt?


----------



## dschugaschwili (26. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wen hast du denn gefragt?



dave.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (26. Mai 2008)

wenn auch sonst...hast du schon ne antwort?



so ich mach mich mal...werd mir jetzt nochmal die vier jahreszeiten anschauen...man findet ja immer wieder neue sachen


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. Mai 2008)

Ich will auch mit!!!!
Wehe ihr fahrt ohne mich!


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Mai 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich will auch mit!!!!
> Wehe ihr fahrt ohne mich!



du gehörst doch eh zum inventar


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> du gehörst doch eh zum inventar



Ach so weit sind wir schon.


----------



## Maggo (27. Mai 2008)

angeblich iss meine kiste wieder auf dem weg zu mir. :huepf: ich kann also verplantwerden.


----------



## fUEL (27. Mai 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> na, dies hier:
> http://www.vogg-net.de/home/fotos/schwarzwald/08-bm_04/08-bm_04.html
> 
> sorry, doch hier liegt schon wieder so dicker rauch in der luft.
> ...


 

sehr geile Fotochen  könnt man im Taunus auch gebrauchen so ne nette Location.


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Mai 2008)

fUEL schrieb:


> sehr geile Fotochen  könnt man im Taunus auch gebrauchen so ne nette Location.



haben wir doch..nur nicht solange zusammenhängend

X trial
reichenbachtrail
zacken
vom alden runter

und all die die ich nicht kenn


----------



## fUEL (27. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> haben wir doch..nur nicht solange zusammenhängend
> 
> X trial
> reichenbachtrail
> ...


 
keine Kritik am Taunus sondern der Wunsch nach  noch mehr Trails und 
Trails hat man sowieso nie genug 

Gruß Frank


----------



## dschugaschwili (27. Mai 2008)

so, die hälfte der weisheit ist extrahiert.

nachteil: diese woche wird nicht mehr geradelt.
vorteil: eventuelle zu erwartende niveauanpassung bezüglich ibc-nutzung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (27. Mai 2008)

war mim rocky unterwegs...haustrail zur wernertanne


@zilli: 



@zilli und maggo: do klappt bei mir leider nicht


----------



## Zilli (27. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> war mim rocky unterwegs...haustrail zur wernertanne
> 
> 
> @zilli:


rrrrrrrrrgggghh, Sagg(zement)  bist Du rechts auch noch angekommen ? 


Lucafabian schrieb:


> @zilli und maggo: do klappt bei mir leider nicht


Schaad; Maggo ich ruf Dich morgen mal an.


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> war mim rocky unterwegs...haustrail zur wernertanne
> 
> 
> @zilli:
> ...



Poser!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. Mai 2008)

Trägst du da etwa Stützstrümpfe, oder sind die Protektoren verrutscht?


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Mai 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Trägst du da etwa Stützstrümpfe, oder sind die Protektoren verrutscht?



protektoren...aber nur einer auf der rechten seite...hab am sonntag wieder das scheinenbein gequält...es ist immer das rechte...dehalb der protektor


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Mai 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Poser!



jepp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (28. Mai 2008)

@Lugga, bist du aus dem Bett gefallen habe dein Auto nicht gesehen?


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Mai 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> @Lugga, bist du aus dem Bett gefallen habe dein Auto nicht gesehen?



jepp...bin heut schon ne stunde früher weg


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. Mai 2008)

Hey hast wohl ein neues Wort gelernt.


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Mai 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hey hast wohl ein neues Wort gelernt.



jepp


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. Mai 2008)




----------



## dschugaschwili (28. Mai 2008)

was ist denn das hier für ein kinnergadde?

jetzt mal was wirklich wichtiges: mir gehts schon viel besser!
bin leider noch bis fr krankgeschrieben... vielleicht mag der eine oder andere sanitäter auf nen kurzen krankenbesuch am main vorbeikommen.


----------



## haihoo (28. Mai 2008)

ei bin auch noch nen bisi krank, wo wär denn so das krankenlager am main?


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. Mai 2008)

@haihoo:kennen wir uns?

maincafe, yachthafen, plasterstrand, cocktaillounge unterhalb vom colloseo... der schönen plätze gibt es viele.


----------



## Moi (28. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> war mim rocky unterwegs...haustrail zur wernertanne
> 
> 
> @zilli:
> ...



Komischen Helm hast du da


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. Mai 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @haihoo:kennen wir uns?
> 
> maincafe, yachthafen, plasterstrand, cocktaillounge unterhalb vom colloseo... der schönen plätze gibt es viele.



Also auf ein Kaltgetränk würde ich vorbeikommen. 
Zum Biken habe ich keine Lust obwohl ich mit dem Rad unterwegs bin.
Wann bist du wo?

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (28. Mai 2008)

Moi schrieb:


> Komischen Helm hast du da



Den hat er zum Posen ausgezogen.....


----------



## Hopi (28. Mai 2008)

Und ich dachte schon das wäre der neue Giro Lockenhelm


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. Mai 2008)

Er hätte auch eine Badekappe aufsetzen können.

@Tom - heute klappt's nicht. Evtl. morgen?


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. Mai 2008)

die interessierten erhalten kontaktdaten per pn.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Mai 2008)

@ uwe: das nächste mal im Wheelie über den Baum ja


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Mai 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ uwe: das nächste mal im Wheelie über den Baum ja



ne lass mal...bin froh das ich so trocken rübergekommen bin


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ne lass mal...bin froh das ich so trocken rübergekommen bin



Wieso trocken du warst doch total nass (geschwitzt)!


----------



## dschugaschwili (30. Mai 2008)

puh, schon fast 48h kein post mehr- seid ihr alle verreist?
ich weiss leider auch nichts neues, ausser das dave von der trailhuntergang die befahrung des bm am liebsten an einem freitag guiden würde. wegen kohlendioxid- und benzinverbrauchsbilanz sollten wir  zu dritt anreisen. der einstieg in die tour ist fast 170km von f. entfernt. drei radler + gefährte kann ulle noch ganz gut bewältigen ohne das bequemlichkeitseinbussen zu verzeichnen sind.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2008)

nächsten freitag?

wann ist abfahrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (30. Mai 2008)

nix nächsten freitag. bin wohl in thüringen. dave sprach davon, dass es an einem freitag wahrscheinlicher sei, ihn als guide für den bm zu gewinnen.
eingenauer termin steht noch nicht.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2008)

und dann plapperst du hier schon rum und machst werbung ....dann leg mal nen termin fest


----------



## dschugaschwili (30. Mai 2008)

gemach, gemach. rocky wollte auch gerne mit, also sollten wir ihn nicht übergehen. er hats bei der terminfindung sicherlich nicht so leicht wie wir.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2008)

wann holst denn den sitz ab???


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Mai 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> gemach, gemach. rocky wollte auch gerne mit, also sollten wir ihn nicht übergehen. er hats bei der terminfindung sicherlich nicht so leicht wie wir.



Danke dir, wenigstens einer der an mich denkt.


----------



## dschugaschwili (30. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wann holst denn den sitz ab???



wie, du hast ihn doch nicht losgekriegt? steck ihn in einen gepolsterten umschlag und schick ihn mir zu. oder bring ihn vorbei- ist günstiger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (31. Mai 2008)

...und weils so schön ist:


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Mai 2008)

sieht lecker aus ...lass uns mal wieder zusammen fahren....ganz ins schwarz


----------



## dschugaschwili (31. Mai 2008)

schwarz ist doch shice!


----------



## Maggo (31. Mai 2008)

black is beautiful.


----------



## maverick65 (1. Juni 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> mav hat ja in letzter zeit viel mit seiner miss quax zu tun. der war, so glaube ich, ganz froh, dass er es in finale mal laufen lassen konnte.


 

wieso? wieso war ich froh es laufen lassen zu können? wer hat denn in finale so oft gekniffen, bei den steilabfahrten oder dem, für mich heftig verblocktem, dachte ich am 1. tag... und wieso bist du der meinung, das ich es mit miss quax nicht auch laufen lassen kann? wir fahren zwar noch kein altkönig, aber den haderweg fährt sie und nicht wie andere mädels den gelben balken-weg im sitzen oder schiebend.... heute satt durch die rinne (respekt!) wieder die treppe am victoriatempel ohne wimper zu zucken (ok @ meister alex, war geklaut). locke vorher halt und zu fuss runter er so rumgeschaufelt, ich schon gedacht: da ist was heftig im weg. nö. nur bissi feucht. locke noch gute ratschläge für miss quax. sie ohne wimper... runter, locke an der letzten treppe chickenway... noch fragen?


----------



## maverick65 (1. Juni 2008)

von wegen kneifen finale.. guggst du hier: Finale Ligure N8ride MyVideo


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juni 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> von wegen kneifen finale.. guggst du hier: Finale Ligure N8ride MyVideo



schönes video mav  


so, so der tom hat also gekniffen...erzähl doch mal mehr


----------



## Maggo (1. Juni 2008)

@frühsportler:bei mir wirds ne viertel stunde später. sorry!


----------



## dschugaschwili (1. Juni 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> wieso? wieso war ich froh es laufen lassen zu können? wer hat denn in finale so oft gekniffen, bei den steilabfahrten oder dem, für mich heftig verblocktem, dachte ich am 1. tag... und wieso bist du der meinung, das ich es mit miss quax nicht auch laufen lassen kann? wir fahren zwar noch kein altkönig, aber den haderweg fährt sie und nicht wie andere mädels den gelben balken-weg im sitzen oder schiebend.... heute satt durch die rinne (respekt!) wieder die treppe am victoriatempel ohne wimper zu zucken (ok @ meister alex, war geklaut). locke vorher halt und zu fuss runter er so rumgeschaufelt, ich schon gedacht: da ist was heftig im weg. nö. nur bissi feucht. locke noch gute ratschläge für miss quax. sie ohne wimper... runter, locke an der letzten treppe chickenway... noch fragen?



huch, wollte dir nicht auf irgendeinen schlips treten! du weisst wie mich dein engagement freut u. hatte schon den eindruck, dass du in fl entspannte selbstreflexion betreiben konntest, da du nur dir selbst gegenüber verantwortlich warst. 
doch wer hat den dort wo gekniffen? 
nochmal danke u. fettes lob für den videoeinsatz!


----------



## dschugaschwili (1. Juni 2008)

ach ja! noch was wichtiges:

heute 1400 opernplatz- http://www.critical-mass-frankfurt.de/joomla/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister Alex (1. Juni 2008)

Ah, na also Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen.
Würde sagen ihr zwei sollte euch mal die Flosse auf dem Trail geben, oder interpretiere ich da zuviel in ein offensichtliches Missverständnis?!
Ach ja weil ichs gerade vom Trail hab, an diesem Wochenende hat Petrus mir mit seiner Licht & Klanginstallation am Firmanent einen Strich durch die Planung gemacht. Wie sieht es bei euch am nächsten Wochenende, sprich Samstag, aus? Wäre schön mal wider mit Mrs. Quax, Mav65 und dem Dschugaschwili zu fahren. Bei der Gelegenheit Gruß an alle anderen unbekannten!

Gruß Alex


----------



## maverick65 (1. Juni 2008)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Ah, na also Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen.
> Würde sagen ihr zwei sollte euch mal die Flosse auf dem Trail geben
> Gruß Alex


 

na klar doch! hiermit schonmal symbolisch die flosse reicht. sicher nur ein missverständnis, ist auch schon zwischen miss quax und dschuga "geklärt" worden. es leben auch noch alle beide . 
wegen nächster woche: wir wollen mal den bus von der hohemark nehmen. wohl bis zum sandplacken, den rest hochkurbeln. abfahrt 1300 von der hohemark und nochmal halb 4. können das nochmal auserhalb vom forum besprechen. 
@ dschugga: kann zum shutteln auch mal einen hänger für umme besorgen/borgen. der ist aber ohne plane und bissi flacher (die seitenwand), als der den wir in finale hatten. dafür breiter und länger, aber leicht.


----------



## EV1LB3N! (1. Juni 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> guggst du hier: Finale Ligure N8ride MyVideo





			
				yeti schrieb:
			
		

> fakingsheepfakertrail



Hast du bestens gemacht!


----------



## maverick65 (1. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> so, so der tom hat also gekniffen...erzähl doch mal mehr


 
ups, da habe ich mich wohl verdrückt ausgekehrt. ich sprach von mir selber, siehe video. tom ist ja gefahren, wie ein junger gott . und ab dem 1. tag auch noch mit handycap.


----------



## Zilli (1. Juni 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> von wegen kneifen finale.. guggst du hier: Finale Ligure N8ride MyVideo


Wau, schönes Kino


----------



## dschugaschwili (1. Juni 2008)

guten abend gemeinde.

@mav: zigaretten von der falschen seite anzünden ist ein übler spass. 
das mit dem anhänger hört sich ja nicht schlecht an. lasst uns die sache ruhig hier im forum diskutieren. ich kann den hänger ziehen und noch ein paar faulpelze mit nach oben nehmen. bei entsprechenden zuspruch findet sich sicher noch ein zweiter personenshuttlefahrer.

@die väter: wie war denn das drachenbootrennen? die veranstalter haben das ding ja mittlerweile zu einem megaevent aufgeblasen. mein garten sieht wieder aus...

critical mass war wieder sehr lustig!


----------



## Meister Alex (2. Juni 2008)

Ich oute mich schon mal als Faulpelz 
Gerne können wir auch wo anders shutteln, denke aber Ts. ist schon o.k. fürn Anfang. Rinne dürfte noch ein wenig zu derbe sein oder?
Schöne Woche wünscht:

Meister Alex


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juni 2008)

wie siehts den dies woche mit enm cityride aus 


oder fahrn zum feldi und shutteln?


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juni 2008)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Ich oute mich schon mal als Faulpelz
> Gerne können wir auch wo anders shutteln, denke aber Ts. ist schon o.k. fürn Anfang. Rinne dürfte noch ein wenig zu derbe sein oder?
> Schöne Woche wünscht:
> 
> Meister Alex



taunus ist schlimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deifel (2. Juni 2008)

http://fuxtanz.myminicity.com/


----------



## Ted77 (2. Juni 2008)

nabend zusammen


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juni 2008)

nabend ted


----------



## dschugaschwili (2. Juni 2008)

weiss jemand wie das mit dem fuxtanz zu deuten ist?


----------



## Ted77 (3. Juni 2008)

nop


----------



## Zilli (3. Juni 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> weiss jemand wie das mit dem fuxtanz zu deuten ist?


... auch der Deifel spielt mal gern am PC  ... kann man da keine Berge bauen; schaut ä bisserl arg flach aus ? (obwohl's mir ziehmlich entgegen käme...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haihoo (5. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wie siehts den dies woche mit enm cityride aus
> 
> 
> oder fahrn zum feldi und shutteln?



Hi lugga, ich hätte interesse, schlüsselbein und Rad muss unbedingt ma wider bewegt werden!
da gäbs auch was heut ??? "Flexitouren" (ADFC)" 17°°Römer oder 18²° Eiserner Steg am nördlichen Ufer entlang über Westhafen und geheimen Schleichweg durch Bahngelände Griesheim und Höchst Nidda entlang Endeinkehr Niddapark ??? is aber bestimmt nich so "trailig".... da gibts auch  ne gruppe die Mi. regelmäßig aufn alden fährt. Ansonsten wär ich auch für (fast) alles wieder offen
Grüß haihoo


----------



## Hopi (5. Juni 2008)

haihoo schrieb:


> " (ADFC)" 17°°Römer oder 18²° Eiserner Steg am nördlichen Ufer entlang



Genau die richtige Gruppe für Uwe  mit denen hat man bestimmt viiiieeellll Spaß.

Uwe such schon mal das Hollandrad


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juni 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Genau die richtige Gruppe für Uwe  mit denen hat man bestimmt viiiieeellll Spaß.
> 
> Uwe such schon mal das Hollandrad



*grins*

heut geht nicht bei mir.....evtl werd ich morgen auf den alden fahren, hab da noch ein wörtchen mit nem obstacle zu reden, zwei saubere schnitte und wir sollten uns einig sein.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *grins*
> 
> heut geht nicht bei mir.....evtl werd ich morgen auf den alden fahren, hab da noch ein wörtchen mit nem obstacle zu reden, zwei saubere schnitte und wir sollten uns einig sein.



Was hast du vor? Willst du mit deinem Hollandrad einen Deich einreißen? Das find ich 'ne gute Idee, denn dann schmecken deren Wassertomaten endlich mal nach was. Und wenn's nur leicht salzig ist.


----------



## Meister Alex (5. Juni 2008)

Was ist eigentlich mit Samstag?
Shuttlen im Ts oder wie oder was???
Gruß Alex


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Juni 2008)

Samstag klappt nicht, Sonntag wäre besser. 

Allerdings nur bis ca. 17.00 h. Danach rufen Fanpflichten.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juni 2008)

ich kann samstag nicht...erst am sonntag


----------



## Hot Rod1 (5. Juni 2008)

Ich kann leider nur am Samstag.
Wenn also jemand Zeit und Lust hat, ich bin bereit   (Taunus, Park, City mir egal  )

Gruß
Hot Rod1


----------



## dschugaschwili (5. Juni 2008)

guten abend, bin am sonntag gegen 1300 wieder in f.
weiss allerdings noch wie fit ich bin. shuttlen noch am ehesten. 
fussball ist mir im prinzip scheicshegal. muss ich, wenn radelwetter ist, nicht zwingend sehen. polen vs. deutsch/polen mit den polnischen freundinnen meiner danziger freundin u. ihren dt. financiers- war bereits vor zwei jahren ein toperlebnis... unsere meckvorpomeranze wird sicherlich wieder häufiger im bild sein, als superballack.
@unsuwe: ich ruf dich während meiner rückfahrt mal an, dann können wir ja noch was ausmachen bzw. du kannst mir sagen wo ich euch antreffe. 
wie ich dich kenne magst du ja sicherlich früh starten.


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (5. Juni 2008)

'naaaabend.

Wäre am Sonntag, wenn wieder auskuriert, auch mit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juni 2008)

seht schön, dann geht sonntag ja was!

@chabo: hast dich ja ziemlich rar gemacht, freu mich!!

@Ted: wie siehts mit dir aus?


----------



## Maggo (6. Juni 2008)

http://freecaster.com/
schonmal reingeschaut????


----------



## EV1LB3N! (6. Juni 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ach ja! noch was wichtiges:
> 
> heute 1400 opernplatz- http://www.critical-mass-frankfurt.de/joomla/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1




heute ist wieder Critical... um 19:00 am Opernplatz! also Bier in den Ruckzack!


----------



## Instantcold (6. Juni 2008)

EV1LB3N! schrieb:


> heute ist wieder Critical... um 19:00 am Opernplatz! also Bier in den Ruckzack!



wusste garnicht das es sowas gibt, gehen da noch mehr von hier hin??

Interessant klingt es ja, werde es mir mal für nächsten Monat vormerken.

Ist bestimmt lustig...  

Viel Spaß


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (6. Juni 2008)

@ Lucafabian: Ja leider, viel Arbeit, die Frau is' auch noch da und vorletzten Dienstag Abend ein blöder Sturz in der Stadt auf Marmorboden. Lag 'ne Woche flach. Hoffe aber am Sonntag mit von der Partie zu sein.


----------



## CoKoDeLuXe (6. Juni 2008)

Hey Leutz, ich bin de Kumpel vom Chabo (wie am Namen unschwer zu erkennen) und seit kurzem wieder mobil.

Ich wäre am Sonntag auch dabei.

Bis dann
Gruß


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (7. Juni 2008)

Weiß eigentlich irgendwer, ob der Bus mit dem Fahrradanhänger schon wieder fährt...und wenn ja, wie bzw. wann?


----------



## Meister Alex (7. Juni 2008)

Guckst du hier:
Oberursel (Taunus)-Hohemark
Schmitten-Arnoldshain Sandplacken	 	Umgebungskarte Umgebungskarte 
Umgebungskarte Umgebungskarte 	07.06.08
	ab
an	08:34
08:44	 	0:10 	0 	Bus 545 	1,45 â¬
0,90 â¬
Verbindung Nummer 2 	Oberursel (Taunus)-Hohemark
Schmitten-Arnoldshain Sandplacken	 	Umgebungskarte Umgebungskarte 
Umgebungskarte Umgebungskarte 	07.06.08
	ab
an	09:05
09:14	 	0:09 	0 	Bus 511 	1,45 â¬
0,90 â¬
Verbindung Nummer 3 	Oberursel (Taunus)-Hohemark
Schmitten-Arnoldshain Sandplacken	 	Umgebungskarte Umgebungskarte 
Umgebungskarte Umgebungskarte 	07.06.08
	ab
an	09:47
09:57	 	0:10 	0 	Bus 503 	1,45 â¬
0,90 â¬
Verbindung Nummer 4 	Oberursel (Taunus)-Hohemark
Schmitten-Arnoldshain Sandplacken	 	Umgebungskarte Umgebungskarte 
Umgebungskarte Umgebungskarte 	07.06.08
	ab
an	10:05
10:14	 	0:09 	0 	Bus 511 	1,45 â¬
0,90 â¬
Verbindung Nummer 5 	Oberursel (Taunus)-Hohemark
Schmitten-Arnoldshain Sandplacken	 	Umgebungskarte Umgebungskarte 
Umgebungskarte Umgebungskarte 	07.06.08
	ab
an	11:05
11:14	 	0:09 	0 	Bus 511 	1,45 â¬
0,90 â¬
Verbindung Nummer 6 	Oberursel (Taunus)-Hohemark
Schmitten-Arnoldshain Sandplacken	 	Umgebungskarte Umgebungskarte 
Umgebungskarte Umgebungskarte 	07.06.08
	ab
an	11:47
11:57	 	0:10 	0 	Bus 503 	1,45 â¬
0,90 â¬
Verbindung Nummer 7 	Oberursel (Taunus)-Hohemark
Schmitten-Arnoldshain Sandplacken	 	Umgebungskarte Umgebungskarte 
Umgebungskarte Umgebungskarte 	07.06.08
	ab
an	12:05
12:14	 	0:09 	0 	Bus 511 	1,45 â¬
0,90 â¬
Verbindung Nummer 8 	Oberursel (Taunus)-Hohemark
Schmitten-Arnoldshain Sandplacken	 	Umgebungskarte Umgebungskarte 
Umgebungskarte Umgebungskarte 	07.06.08
	ab
an	13:05
13:14	 	0:09 	0 	Bus 511 	1,45 â¬
0,90 



Quelle: RMV.DE
Einfach bei "EinzelfahrplÃ¤nen" in der Suchmaske Abfahrt "Hohemark" und bei Ankunft "Sandplacken" bzw. "Feldberg" eingeben. 
Ob allerdings RÃ¤der wieder mitgenommen werden weiÃ ich nicht.

GruÃ Alex


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Juni 2008)

na dann können wir am so ja shutteln...

wann wollen wir uns den treffen?
wer kommt alles mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaboDeluxe (7. Juni 2008)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort  , aber mir ging es lediglich um den Bus MIT Hänger wegen der Bikes. Leider weiß ich net welche Nummer der Bus hat.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Juni 2008)

neulich sind oben auf dem feldi welche mit bike aus dem normalen bus gesprungen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Juni 2008)

Wann? Gute Frage. Halb elf?


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Juni 2008)

1030 wär für mich o.k.


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Juni 2008)

Frühaufsteher! 

Mal schauen was mei Rücken morgen dazu sagt.....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Juni 2008)

Lass dich nicht so feiern. Du weisst doch genau, was der Rücken sagt.

Und ausserdem hast du Angst was zu verpassen und bist allein deswegen am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. Juni 2008)

Brrr ist das alt hier .....


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Brrr ist das alt hier .....



welcome back, wie wars?


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Juni 2008)

hier geht grad die welt unter


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 1030 wär für mich o.k.



Dann halten wir's so fest. 10.30 h Treffpunk Hohemark.

Wer ist noch am Start?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Juni 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hier geht grad die welt unter



Hier scheint schon wieder die Sonne, Rodenbach vermeldet nur einen leichten Schauer gegen 14.00 h. Dafür beträgt die Luftfeuchtigkeit jetzt gefühlte 378 %.


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Juni 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hier geht grad die welt unter



jap richtung feldi siehts auch ganz böse schwarz aus  
hör nur hin und wieder ein donnern .....


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> welcome back, wie wars?



SuperSuperSuper, bis auf das Wetter das muss noch mal zum ueben


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Juni 2008)

hier regnet es so stark das schon das wasser überall über die strasse läuft. arme schweine die grad auf dem rad sitzen


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Juni 2008)

ja was ist nun morgen...bisher sind wir zwei mit fester zusage

bei chabo choko und meister alex bin ich mir nicht sicher 
außerdem ist noch nicht endgültig geklärt wie das mim shutteln vor sich gehen soll


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Juni 2008)

Ruhisch Uwe, lass die Jungs erst mal das Eröffnungsspiel zu Ende schauen. 

Mir isses egal ob wir kurbeln oder shutteln. Allerdings wäre mir letzteres lieber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. Juni 2008)

wie heisst das Wort das man hier nicht benutzen darf  Da war doch was mit Grund und lagen und Aus und Dauer oder so ähnlich 

Kurbeln ist Trumpf    

ich geh mal in die Kneipe Fussball schauen .... Achja wie werden denn die neuen Eintracht Trikots??


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (7. Juni 2008)

Conrad (Coko) und ich werden Morgen dann auch pünktlich an der Hohemark sein.


----------



## Meister Alex (7. Juni 2008)

Ich kann morgen nicht, da mein Sohnemann meinte pünktlich zum Wochenende krank zu werden.....
Trotzdem viel Spaß euch allen, egal ob ihr kurbelt oder shuttelt.....
Die nächsten zwei Wochenenden kann ich auch nicht , da bin ich auch schon von meiner liebsten verplant worden....
Wenn das so weiter geht, ist die Saison rum und ich grad mal fünf mal auf dem Rad gesessen...  
Gruß Alex


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Juni 2008)

Quelle: Eintracht HP


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Juni 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Quelle: Eintracht HP



die lappe könnt ich im keller zum fahradputzen gebrauchen


@chabo: meinst es läßt sich einrichten das ich morgen die drop in teile gegen andere tausche?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Juni 2008)

Obacht mein Froind. Versündige dich nicht.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oder nimmt das:


----------



## Hopi (7. Juni 2008)

ChaboDeluxe schrieb:


> Conrad (Coko) und ich werden Morgen dann auch pünktlich an der Hohemark sein.



Moin chabo  ist das Conny die alte Webschlampe  ? Wenn ja! ich dachte der wollte nur noch RR fahren


----------



## CoKoDeLuXe (7. Juni 2008)

Wat wer bist du denn du alter Hartgeldstricher?

Wie sieht es jetzt eigentlich morgen wegen shuttlen oder Bus aus??? Hat einer von euch einen Bus o.ä. in den alles reinpasst?? Ich würde mich mit nem kleinen Polo zum Bus abholen anbieten. Ansonsten ist dann wohl Bahn und Bus angesagt.

Gruß & bis Morsche
C


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> die lappe könnt ich im keller zum fahradputzen gebrauchen



Vorsicht junger Freund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. Juni 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Quelle: Eintracht HP



Gleich mal bestelle


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Juni 2008)

CoKoDeLuXe schrieb:


> Wat wer bist du denn du alter Hartgeldstricher?
> 
> Wie sieht es jetzt eigentlich morgen wegen shuttlen oder Bus aus??? Hat einer von euch einen Bus o.ä. in den alles reinpasst?? Ich würde mich mit nem kleinen Polo zum Bus abholen anbieten. Ansonsten ist dann wohl Bahn und Bus angesagt.
> 
> ...



kein bus, auch nur ein polo


----------



## Zilli (8. Juni 2008)

Hallösche,
ich versuch mal in 7,5 Std. aufzustehn und komm dann ggf. mit Radträger auf der Kupplung (für 3 Bikes) + da der Grundträger grad auf'm Dach is, pack ich 2 Dach-Biketräger auch noch mit (analog Meran ). Vllt. taugt das zum Schaddeln.

Gute N8


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Juni 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Hallösche,
> ich versuch mal in 7,5 Std. aufzustehn und komm dann ggf. mit Radträger auf der Kupplung (für 3 Bikes) + da der Grundträger grad auf'm Dach is, pack ich 2 Dach-Biketräger auch noch mit (analog Meran ). Vllt. taugt das zum Schaddeln.
> 
> Gute N8


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Juni 2008)

Morsche.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Juni 2008)

nochmal schnell seasons reinziehen und mich vorbereiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (8. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> nochmal schnell seasons reinziehen und mich vorbereiten


 .... mentales Doping 

Morsche, bin wach, bis später.


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (8. Juni 2008)

Mist, bin wach, hab' bock uff biken aber leider noch immer ein lediertes Handgelenk. Werde heute leider nicht mit dabei sein. Wünsche Euch allen aber viel Spaß und sonnige Trails.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Juni 2008)

dannn mal gude besserung


----------



## Zilli (8. Juni 2008)

auch von mir .... bin nun in der Garage.


----------



## dschugaschwili (8. Juni 2008)

... per umts gesendet?


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Juni 2008)




----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Juni 2008)

:d :d :d


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Juni 2008)

Bruder grosse D's keine kleinen!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Juni 2008)

*  *

Besser so.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Juni 2008)

Ach ja, big hands für die Fahrer.  

Beim nächsten Mal bin ich dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (8. Juni 2008)

Dieses WE mal bissi Busfahren (Shutteln, fÃ¼r â¬ 1,45 pro Nase inkl. Bike). Von der Hohemark bis zum Sandplacken. Noch 3 km bis zum Feldi und man kommt recht ausgeruht an. Gestern runner zu bissi Gewitter und Ende GelÃ¤nde.

Heute noch fit  wieder die Bustour und vom Feldi den Gelben-Balken-Weg, weiter zum Fuchstanz und nochmal hoch zum AltkÃ¶nig. Den Victoria-Tempel komplett von oben runter. Frauchen nur auf 5m geschoben! Und das nach gerade mal 12 Freeride-Ausfahrten! 


An der Treppe bissi Bilder gemacht:











und ein paar CC-Schwuchteln den Chickenway gefahren   . MissQuax nur: " Ihr fahrt ja wie MÃ¤dchen". Cool  . Die Typen noch Ã¼berholt und dann hinter uns. Ich mitÂ´s Hardtail einen Fahrfehler und nach nem HÃ¼pfer voll fett auf nem Stein gelandet: satten Snakebite von 1 cm lÃ¤nge . Sch.. Fahrfehler. Die Typen prompt eine Retourkutsche: "Du fÃ¤hrst ja wie ein MÃ¤dchen ..."


----------



## Meister Alex (9. Juni 2008)

Wie jetzt, an der Stelle gibts nen Chickenway?   
Ne jetzt mal im Ernst, bin neidisch das ich nicht mit dabei sein konnte.... 
Aber demnächst bestimmt mal wieder, hoffe das dauert nicht solange, wenn Mrs.Quax so weirtermacht verheizt sie mich noch 

Gruß Alex


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2008)

@mav: schöne bilder...wann wart ihr denn dort?

wir sind auch vom alden runtergefahren, haben euch aber nicht gesehen...oder vielleich doch? sind kurz nach dem gewitter oben losgefahren. irgendwo, ich glaub es war auf dem schwarzen balken da haben zwei in montur gestanden...auch ein paar dirt kidies, die waren am Victoria tempel.

ging das mit dem bus unproblemtisch und wie oft fährt der denn? hat er tatsächlich nen hänger? wo fährt der los?  ja ich weiß tausend fragen aber ich bin doch so neugierirg 

@Bruder: hattest du nicht auch bilder gemacht?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Juni 2008)

Ja, vier oder fünf.

Sind aber nicht so gut geworden, bei Tom's Hopser war ich etwas spät dran und das andere (weiss grad nicht wen ich da draufhabe) ist unscharf.


----------



## Maggo (9. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @mav: schöne bilder...wann wart ihr denn dort?
> 
> wir sind auch vom alden runtergefahren, haben euch aber nicht gesehen...oder vielleich doch? sind kurz nach dem gewitter oben losgefahren. irgendwo, ich glaub es war auf dem schwarzen balken da haben zwei in montur gestanden...auch ein paar dirt kidies, die waren am Victoria tempel.




dann wart ihr sicher die cc schwuchteln......


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ja, vier oder fünf.
> 
> Sind aber nicht so gut geworden, bei Tom's Hopser war ich etwas spät dran und das andere (weiss grad nicht wen ich da draufhabe) ist unscharf.



schade...aber war schön gestern, auch ohne bilder...klammern wir mal die ersten 10meter abfahrt aus  ich war gestern trotz des shuttelns ziemlich platt und das obwohl wir uns doch von 10:30 bis 17:00 zeit genommen haben um zweimal vom feldi runterzufahren


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> dann wart ihr sicher die cc schwuchteln......



ganz bestimmt  ...hättet gestern das erste mal so einem am liebsten mal in seinen allerwertesten getreten oder eingeholt und mal so richtig die vr-bremse gezogen


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ganz bestimmt  ...hättet gestern das erste mal so einem am liebsten mal in seinen allerwertesten getreten oder eingeholt und mal so richtig die vr-bremse gezogen



Erzähl!


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Erzähl!



nix besonderes er wollt nur vorbei...aber nicht sehr freundlich...hab gesagt er soll sich ne klingel dranmachen dann hört man ihn auch und kann platz machen...daraufhin hat er gesagt ich solle den helm absetzen dann würd ich auch was sehen...was glaubt der eigentlich wo ich meine augen hab..hinten?

der war nicht nur CC fahrer, gegen die ich ja grundsätzlich nix hab, aber der war auch noch hohl überm hals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Juni 2008)

Die Treppe und ich, wir sprechen uns noch.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> nix besonderes er wollt nur vorbei...aber nicht sehr freundlich...hab gesagt er soll sich ne klingel dranmachen dann hört man ihn auch und kann platz machen...daraufhin hat er gesagt ich solle den helm absetzen dann würd ich auch was sehen...was glaubt der eigentlich wo ich meine augen hab..hinten?
> 
> der war nicht nur CC fahrer, gegen die ich ja grundsätzlich nix hab, aber der war auch noch hohl überm hals



Das war ein verklemmter Lycra-Fahrer in 'nem Licher-Radtrikot. Was willst du da erwarten. [nix]


----------



## Meister Alex (9. Juni 2008)

..... Paulaner Trikot wäre wohl auch nicht besser gewesen.....


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Juni 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Die Treppe und ich, wir sprechen uns noch.



Erzähl!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Juni 2008)

Ich musste, ... ääääh ...... kurz absetzen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Juni 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich musste, ... ääääh ...... kurz absetzen.



absetzen oder absitzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Juni 2008)

Wir sollten das Thema an dieser Stelle nicht weiter vertiefen.


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juni 2008)

doch doch immer in die Tiefe gehen


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juni 2008)

so langsam rüste ich auf 

Hab mir jetzt eine KeFü bestellt und einen Guard sowie einen kleinen Kurs im August 



damit ich nicht immer so hinterher schnecken muss


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Juni 2008)

Und wann schraubst du die Stützräder ab?


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so langsam rüste ich auf
> 
> Hab mir jetzt eine KeFü bestellt und einen Guard sowie einen kleinen Kurs im August
> 
> ...



 aber der bashguard sieht nicht sehr stabil aus...


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juni 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Und wann schraubst du die Stützräder ab?


 
Die auch noch,   das ist erstmal zu viel für den Anfang


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> aber der bashguard sieht nicht sehr stabil aus...


 
10mm hört sich erstmal stabil an, ist wohl der einzige, der mit der KeFü gut funktionieren soll ...... 

Aber ich bin ja nicht so ein Wildfang


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> 10mm hört sich erstmal stabil an, ist wohl der einzige, der mit der KeFü gut funktionieren soll ......
> 
> Aber ich bin ja nicht so ein Wildfang


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Juni 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Und wann schraubst du die Stützräder ab?



Warum fragst du das, möchtest du sie haben?


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juni 2008)

Die sind aber nicht aus Plastik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2008)

steeeefan, wir müssen langsam nen datum für arosa festlegen...ruckzuck ist es august september....


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juni 2008)

stimmt .... wann passt es denn ??? 

Bei mir geht am besten 

08/09 August
19/20 July
26/27 July
und ab 23 August bis Ende September

wie sieht denn ueberhaupt so die Planung aus?? Wollt ihr ne Woche bleiben?? Dann muss man schonmal die Oeffnungszeiten der Bahnen im Auge haben. 

mal so als groben Anhaltspunkt


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> stimmt .... wann passt es denn ???
> 
> Bei mir geht am besten
> 
> ...



ne ein verlängertes wochenende...FR bis MO


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juni 2008)

und ungefähr wann??? 

Am besten würde mir so Ende August passen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Juni 2008)

26./27.07. klingt gut. 

Termine ab dem 15.08. kann ich erst nach Bekanntgabe des Eintracht-Spielplans der neuen Saison bestätigen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und ungefähr wann???
> 
> Am besten würde mir so Ende August passen



Machen wir doch lieber Mo bis Fr da sind dann zwei Wochenenden dabei. 
Ende August würde mir auch passen.

// Rocky


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Juni 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> 26./27.07. klingt gut.
> 
> Termine ab dem 15.08. kann ich erst nach Bekanntgabe des Eintracht-Spielplans der neuen Saison bestätigen.



Da sind noch Sommerferien!!!
Du solltest deine Termine besser wählen.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> 26./27.07. klingt gut.
> 
> Termine ab dem 15.08. kann ich erst nach Bekanntgabe des Eintracht-Spielplans der neuen Saison bestätigen.



besser ende august



rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Machen wir doch lieber Mo bis Fr da sind dann zwei Wochenenden dabei.
> Ende August würde mir auch passen.
> 
> // Rocky



  mal schauen, ich frag mal die macht 



rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Da sind noch Sommerferien!!!
> Du solltest deine Termine besser wählen.



jepp, da sind noch ferien


----------



## _jazzman_ (9. Juni 2008)

Wer kann mich mal aufklären? Arosa? verl. Wochenende? Bergbahnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. Juni 2008)

> Wer kann mich mal aufklären?


 
also da war die Blume und die Biene  .........  



> Arosa? verl. Wochenende? Bergbahnen?


 
==> Spass & Freude


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Wer kann mich mal aufklären? Arosa? verl. Wochenende? Bergbahnen?



Arosa liegt in der schweiz,
da wird man süchtig von sagt man
und wen man im sommer hinfährt
darf man umsonst mit seilbahn fahren
man darf auch das bike mit in die seilbahn nehmen
wenn man will kann man auch mal in den nachbarort
über die großen berge rüberfahren (rothhorn)
mit dem bike natürlich
der ort heißt lenzerheide und war mal 
einer der austragungsorte der megaavalanche
wenn man das macht
muß man dann aber bis chur runter fahren
>2000hm      
und dann mit der rhätischen wieder hoch
die kosten dann aber bis litzrütli geld
dann dürfte sie wieder umsonst sein

das ganze soll aber seeeeeehr anstrengend sein 
und nicht XX fördernd


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arosa_GR


...und natürlich wollen wir da hinfahren...


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arosa_GR
> 
> 
> ...und natürlich wollen wir da hinfahren...



Was'n mit dir los, hast wohl nix zu tun oder?


----------



## _jazzman_ (9. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Arosa liegt in der schweiz,
> da wird man süchtig von sagt man
> und wen man im sommer hinfährt
> darf man umsonst mit seilbahn fahren
> man darf auch das bike mit in die seilbahn nehmen...



Klingt nach Schlaraffenland... 




Lucafabian schrieb:


> das ganze soll aber seeeeeehr anstrengend sein
> und nicht XX fördernd



Was willst Du mir damit sagen?


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was'n mit dir los, hast wohl nix zu tun oder?



dpd war da...jetzt geht eh nix mehr raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Was willst Du mir damit sagen?




naja xx ist viele kilometer mit geringem puls und ohne adrenalin fahren, 




....das darf man hier doch nicht aussprechen


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> dpd war da...jetzt geht eh nix mehr raus



Dann ab nach hause mit dir und befestige mal das Klingelschild!


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> naja xx ist viele kilometer mit geringem puls und ohne adrenalin fahren,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe gehört das du dich von so einem 'bergab' hast überholen lassen.
Du wirst alt.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2008)

was fürn klingelschild? ich hör immer nur klingelschild!


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Habe gehört das du dich von so einem 'bergab' hast überholen lassen.
> Du wirst alt.



die haben mich gestern alle überholt und dann hab ich auch noch den X runtergeschoben, so ein mist. grad in dem moment kamen ein paar halbtote hoch...will gar nicht wissen was die so gedacht haben  

... aber die lycraschwucke hat mich im ebenen überholt


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> was fürn klingelschild? ich hör immer nur klingelschild!



mach's und ruhe is!


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> die haben mich gestern alle überholt und dann hab ich auch noch den X runtergeschoben, so ein mist. grad in dem moment kamen ein paar halbtote hoch...will gar nicht wissen was die so gedacht haben
> 
> ... aber die lycraschwucke hat mich im ebenen überholt



Du schiebst runter? 
Du wirst nicht alt du bist es..... 
Hattest wohl Probleme mit der Luft oder?


----------



## _jazzman_ (9. Juni 2008)

...und warum um himmelswillen wollt ihr da hin wenn da mal die Me*ga*avalanche ausgetragen wurde?


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> mach's und ruhe is!



du willst ja nur gewinnen, wer weiß was dir die geli dafür versprochen hat...ne ne besser ich mach das nicht...aber du könntest doch mal der geli nen gefallen tun ...komm doch später mal mit werkzeug vorbei und zeig ihr mal mal was du für ein toller handwerker bist


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> ...und warum um himmelswillen wollt ihr da hin wenn da mal die Me*ga*avalanche ausgetragen wurde?



mist hast recht, es war die mexxavalanche  


och das die dort war soll nur was über die art des bikens sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> du willst ja nur gewinnen, wer weiß was dir die geli dafür versprochen hat...ne ne besser ich mach das nicht...aber du könntest doch mal der geli nen gefallen tun ...komm doch später mal mit werkzeug vorbei und zeig ihr mal mal was du für ein toller handwerker bist



Heute ist schlecht, habe aber das ganze Auto voller Werkzeug!
Was muss denn noch gemacht werden?


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Heute ist schlecht, habe aber das ganze Auto voller Werkzeug!
> Was muss denn noch gemacht werden?



die geli würd gern haben das ihr namensschild neu befestigt wird


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juni 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Heute ist schlecht, habe aber das ganze Auto voller Werkzeug!
> Was muss denn noch gemacht werden?


 
Wände einreissen, Keller aufräumen, und so , wenn du dann fertig bist, kannst du noch bei mir vorbeikommen


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> die geli würd gern haben das ihr namensschild neu befestigt wird



mach du das! Ist deine Frau!
Ich habe extra nicht geheiratet damit ich so etwas nicht tun muss!


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wände einreissen, Keller aufräumen, und so , wenn du dann fertig bist, kannst du noch bei mir vorbeikommen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Juni 2008)

Ihr Auftrag ist soeben unserem Logistikdienstleister übergeben worden.


Auftrag: 
Ihr Auftrag enthält folgende Positionen:
-------------------------------------------------------

Menge: 1
Bezeichnung: Reparatur an Rock Shox Lyrik Federgabel
Bestellt: 13.05.2008


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr Canyon-Team




@ Uwe: wann steht was an  kann schon fast wieder beschwerdefrei laufen und der Arm lässt sich auch schon fast wieder komplett nach oben drehen


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2008)

was nutzt die gabelö wenn der fahrer kaputt ist????   


wie gehts dir...isses besser?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Juni 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Uwe: wann steht was an  *kann schon fast wieder beschwerdefrei laufen und der Arm lässt sich auch schon fast wieder komplett nach oben drehen*





habe vor morgen mit dem Rad auf die A***** zu fahren, dann weiß ich mehr obs wieder besser geht oder nicht


----------



## Hopi (9. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so langsam rüste ich auf
> 
> Hab mir jetzt eine KeFü bestellt und einen Guard sowie einen kleinen Kurs im August
> 
> ...



Du solltest ein 36er Blatt kaufen und die passende Bash. Mit dem 32er wirst Du bergab keinen Spaß haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Juni 2008)

@ Lugxx: würde gern mal Beerfelden kennen lernen 
Allerdings hab ich Samstags keine Zeit  zumindest noch die nächsten 3-4 Wochen.


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juni 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du solltest ein 36er Blatt kaufen und die passende Bash. Mit dem 32er wirst Du bergab keinen Spaß haben.



uuuppsss, hmmm mal schauen, ob ich das noch aendern kann

aber hmmm 22 36 geht scheinbar nicht ... und auf das kleine möcht ich nicht verzichten 

(Für Kurbel mit 22-32 Kettenblätter oder 24-36 Kettenblätter geeignet) so steht es bei der KeFü


----------



## maverick65 (9. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Für Kurbel mit 22-32 Kettenblätter oder 24-36 Kettenblätter geeignet so steht es bei der KeFü


 
habe auf meinem fully auch die shiftguide. fahre sogar ein 20´blatt und ein "normales" 32´. müßte also auch 22-36 gehen. allerdings wirst du dann die obere führung bissi abschleifen müssen. 


der bus, linie 545 (weiltalbus) fährt jeden samstag, sonn- und feiertag vom 01.05-31.10 von der hohemark, da wo die u-bahn ankommt. 8.34, 11.04, 13.04 und 15.34 uhr. fährt immer mit hänger, ganz easy einzuhängen. kleiner tip (finaleerfahrung): einen gummi mitnehmen, die bremse anziehen, bei dem rad, was in der halterung hängt. bis sandplacken 1,45 euronen inklusive holzroller. 

das gewitter hat uns erwischt, als wir vom gelben-balken-weg zurück zum fuchstanz waren, müßt ihr also vor uns gewesen sein.


----------



## Hopi (9. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> uuuppsss, hmmm mal schauen, ob ich das noch aendern kann
> 
> aber hmmm 22 36 geht scheinbar nicht ... und auf das kleine möcht ich nicht verzichten
> 
> (Für Kurbel mit 22-32 Kettenblätter oder 24-36 Kettenblätter geeignet) so steht es bei der KeFü



Sabine hat eine 24-36 Kurbel mit der Truvativ KF und das funzt super! 22-36 geht, aber man muss beim runterschalten vorsichtiger sein, da sonst die Kette gerne mal den Abflug macht.


----------



## Meister Alex (9. Juni 2008)

Gude,
ist ne Kefü eigentlich nicht dafür, daß die Kette keinen Abflug macht?  

Gruß Alex


----------



## Ted77 (9. Juni 2008)

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn



> 22-36 geht, aber man muss beim runterschalten vorsichtiger sein, da sonst die Kette gerne mal den Abflug macht.


 
...also gehts NICHT... der Sinn einer Kettenführung ist halt nunmal das sie die Kette " FÜHRT"..

aus eigener erfahrung kann ich sagen das eine plötzlich abspringende Kette SEHR SCHMERZHAFT ist.

Ich würde mich in diesem Fall nicht mit einem evtl. haltendem Provisorium begnügen 

entweder sie erfüllt ihren Sinn oder ebn nicht.. alles andere sind Halbweisheiten und mit vorsicht zu geniessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. Juni 2008)

Danke für den Tip, das Teil ist schon in der Post. Werde es erstmal so lassen, heisst 22/32. Wenn es mir ueberhaupt nicht passt kann ich es ja noch ändern, der Bashguard ist ja nicht so teuer, da kommt das Kettenblatt schon teurer 
Aber wer weiss was es sonst noch an schönen Sachen gibt 

Evtl tausche ich ja ganz, heisst hinten eine 34 Kassette, da ist es auch nicht so schlimm, wenn es vorne nur ein 24er Kettenblatt hat. Aber dann müsste ich alles umbauen. Und da der Antriebsstrang noch recht neu ist, lass ich es erst mal so.


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juni 2008)

so mach mich mal in die Dorfbeiz zum Fussi luage


----------



## Meister Alex (9. Juni 2008)

Na denn Prost!
Btw, was auf gar keinen Fall mit der Shiftguide funzt ist ein 20er (kleines) Kettenblatt von Mountaingoat. Denn Fall hatte ich an meinem letzten Rad.
Musst bei der Shiftgude nur gut darauf achten, das das "Lager" der Rolle immer gut gefettet ist. Sollte an mein jetziges Rad auch eine Kefü kommen, wäre die Shiftguide meine erste Wahl.
@Mav: Das mit dem 20er Funzt bei dir?? Beim Kona hat`s bei mir öfters beim Runterschalten geklemmt...
Gruß Alex


----------



## Kulminator (9. Juni 2008)

Hey Lugxx: schau mal  - iss ne ziiiemlich lange Treppe - mitten im Wald und steiler als auf dem Bild erkennbar. 

Willste wissen, wo sich das gute Stück versteckt? Dann müssen wir mal wieder gemeinsam fahren...


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2008)

...wann?


----------



## Kulminator (9. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...wann?



ich hab gerade eben eine Buchungsanfrage  weggeschickt...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Juni 2008)

@ zaskar: 36z xt blatt 12â¬ bei bike compo


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ich hab gerade eben eine Buchungsanfrage  weggeschickt...



scheinbar wäre wo die richtige frage gewesen  

@maverick: danke für die daten zur buslinie...das klingt sehr gut...vielleicht können wir ja mal zusammen fahren

@crazy: und wie sieht es sonntags aus?


----------



## Kulminator (9. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> scheinbar wäre wo die richtige frage gewesen
> ich geb dir Bescheid, wenn es spruchreif ist...


----------



## dschugaschwili (9. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ne ein verlängertes wochenende...FR bis MO


dann will ich auch mit! da brauch ich keinen urlaub zu nehmen. und könnte den spediteur mimen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. Juni 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hey Lugxx: schau mal  - iss ne ziiiemlich lange Treppe - mitten im Wald und steiler als auf dem Bild erkennbar.
> 
> Willste wissen, wo sich das gute Stück versteckt? Dann müssen wir mal wieder gemeinsam fahren...



sächsische Schweiz


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juni 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ich hab gerade eben eine Buchungsanfrage  weggeschickt...



passt


----------



## dschugaschwili (10. Juni 2008)

morsche!
wie siehts diese woche mit nem cityride aus? heut oder morgen würde mir gut passen...


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Juni 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> morsche!
> wie siehts diese woche mit nem cityride aus? heut oder morgen würde mir gut passen...



bei mir geht nix...hab noch zwei gefällte bäume wegzuräumen


----------



## schu2000 (10. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sächsische Schweiz




  


Huhu Kulmi  musst jetzt mal bei euch hier reinschauen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Juni 2008)

Ich will heute mal wieder im Spessart fahren.

Morgen ist Chase Lauf, da ist's voll in der City.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Juni 2008)

da will doch jemand ne streetseesion in ffm machen...hab deswegen mal bei woffm nachgeschaut und dort einen silberpfeilpilot gefunden. kennt den jemand? 





​
hier gibts noch mehr bilder


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Juni 2008)

Hhmm, ist auch nicht viel anders als bei ....


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Juni 2008)

2005 fand wieder eine streetsession statt, da taucht dann der name chabo auf und dann ist auch noch der kerl irgendwo zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 2005 fand wieder eine streetsession statt, da taucht dann der name chabo auf und dann ist auch noch der kerl irgendwo zu sehen



Ist das nicht der mit dem fehlenden Autositz?


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Juni 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich will heute mal wieder im Spessart fahren.



Wann?


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Juni 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ist das nicht der mit dem fehlenden Autositz?



der sitz ist gestern schon vor 8:00 bei mir aus dem hof geklaut worden


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Juni 2008)

und jetzt?


----------



## Kulminator (10. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sächsische Schweiz



 wo issn die?


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Juni 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> und jetzt?



soweit ich weiß wars der ehemalige besitzer  




Kulminator schrieb:


> wo issn die?



schaust du hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Juni 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wann?



Kulmi hat 'nen LMB eingestellt. Um sieben ab Parkplatz.
Ich komme dann zehn Minuten später an der Kreuzung Birkenhainer X11 dazu.


----------



## schu2000 (10. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> schaust du hier!




Wenn ich mir das so anschaue, da könnts bestimmt auch einige fahrtechnisch interessante Stellen geben 

zur info: mich kennt hier natürlich niemand, ich bin der typ der mitm kulmi im frankenwald unterwegs war bzw. bin eigentlich fast immer dort unterwegs weil ich dort wohne  fahrtechnisch im light-freeride/enduro/allmountain/sonstigerbikebravomodebegriffdafür-segment und ärger mich deshalb oft darüber dass es hier bei uns einfach zu wenig trails und zu viele forstautobahnen gibt


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Juni 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Kulmi hat 'nen LMB eingestellt. Um sieben ab Parkplatz.
> Ich komme dann zehn Minuten später an der Kreuzung Birkenhainer X11 dazu.



Habs gelesen.
Da steht aber mittel mittel! 
Das wird mir zu anstrengend.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Juni 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das so anschaue, da könnts bestimmt auch einige fahrtechnisch interessante Stellen geben
> 
> zur info: mich kennt hier natürlich niemand, ich bin der typ der mitm kulmi im frankenwald unterwegs war bzw. bin eigentlich fast immer dort unterwegs weil ich dort wohne  fahrtechnisch im light-freeride/enduro/allmountain/sonstigerbikebravomodebegriffdafür-segment und ärger mich deshalb oft darüber dass es hier bei uns einfach zu wenig trails und zu viele forstautobahnen gibt



jepp...da könnte's ein paar technisch anspruchsvolle stellen geben


----------



## Kulminator (10. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> jepp...da könnte's ein paar technisch anspruchsvolle stellen geben



nein, dort gibts nur seeehr lange Treppen...


----------



## Kulminator (10. Juni 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das so anschaue, da könnts bestimmt auch einige fahrtechnisch interessante Stellen geben
> 
> zur info: mich kennt hier natürlich niemand, ich bin der typ der mitm kulmi im frankenwald unterwegs war bzw. bin eigentlich fast immer dort unterwegs weil ich dort wohne  fahrtechnisch im light-freeride/enduro/allmountain/sonstigerbikebravomodebegriffdafür-segment und ärger mich deshalb oft darüber dass es hier bei uns einfach zu wenig trails und zu viele forstautobahnen gibt



Vorsicht Sven, Freireiten macht süchtig...


----------



## Kulminator (10. Juni 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Habs gelesen.
> Da steht aber mittel mittel!
> Das wird mir zu anstrengend.



das schaffst du doch ganz locker...    keine Angst...


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Juni 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> das schaffst du doch ganz locker...    keine Angst...



Mal sehen ob mein Rücken das mitmacht!
Ich werde versuchen zu kommen kann es aber nicht versprechen.
Wenn es klappt bin ich um 19Uhr an der B8! 

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Juni 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Vorsicht Sven, Freireiten macht süchtig...



aber ganz doll...


----------



## schu2000 (10. Juni 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> nein, dort gibts nur seeehr lange Treppen...



in der sächsischen Schweiz??   



Kulminator schrieb:


> Vorsicht Sven, Freireiten macht süchtig...



I know...am Wochenende gehts erstmal zum Festival nach Willingen werd dort mal ein paar Bikes testen damit ich dann (hoffentlich) weiß was nächstes Jahr neues herkommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Juni 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Habs gelesen.
> Da steht aber mittel mittel!
> Das wird mir zu anstrengend.



Ich fahre mit, dann ergeben sich die Parameter von selbst.


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Juni 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit, dann ergeben sich die Parameter von selbst.



Gut wehe du hast heimlich trainiert!


----------



## Kulminator (10. Juni 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit, dann ergeben sich die Parameter von selbst.



genau... Rocky, lass dich net so feiern ....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Juni 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Vorsicht Sven, Freireiten macht süchtig...



Zu Risiken und Nebenwirkungen fragen Sie die Freireiter des Vertrauens.

Eine zu hohe Dosierung oder regelmäßige Einnahme kann zu Dauergrinsen führen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Juni 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Gut wehe du hast heimlich trainiert!



Na gut, ich geb's zu. Am Sonntag bin ich doch glatt vom Fuchsi auf'n Alden geradelt. Und das fast ohne abzusetzen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Juni 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Zu Risiken und Nebenwirkungen fragen Sie die Freireiter des Vertrauens.
> 
> Eine zu hohe Dosierung oder regelmäßige Einnahme kann zu Dauergrinsen führen.



Oder blaue Flecken und Schürfwunden.


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Juni 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> genau... Rocky, lass dich net so feiern ....


Wenn nicht ihr wer dann?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Juni 2008)

Du sollst nicht immer von dir auf andere schließen.


----------



## mzaskar (10. Juni 2008)

bei der sächsischen Schweiz ist auch Tschechien nicht weit ... da gibt es leckers Bier 

Trails gibt es da viele (war da mal ne Woche zum wandern) leider auch viele Rotsocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. Juni 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Oder blaue Flecken und Schürfwunden.


 
Kann ich bestätigen 

Am vorletzten Tag in Le grand Nation mit dem rechten Knie eine Bodenprobe gemacht, (was eine Hühnerei grosse Beule seitlich zur Folge hatte) und heute Morgen mit dem gleichen Knie eine Bodenprobe in der Schweiz genommen


----------



## mzaskar (10. Juni 2008)

Wen es interessiert 

>>klick<<


----------



## schu2000 (10. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> bei der sächsischen Schweiz ist auch Tschechien nicht weit ... da gibt es leckers Bier
> 
> Trails gibt es da viele (war da mal ne Woche zum wandern) leider auch viele Rotsocken



Leckeres Bier gibts bei uns in Frangn auch  außerdem is unser Dialekt besser als sächsisch...."A weng, fei und gell - Deutsch für Götter"


----------



## mzaskar (10. Juni 2008)

Gibt es eigentlich noch den Freeridepark am Feuerberg in der Rhön??


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich noch den Freeridepark am Feuerberg in der Rhön??



ich glaub es gibt noch die DH strecke...offiziel ist dort aber geschlossen


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Juni 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Leckeres Bier gibts bei uns in Frangn auch  außerdem is unser Dialekt besser als sächsisch...."A weng, fei und gell - Deutsch für Götter"



biete doch mal ne freireitertour in frangen an...irschendwas was a weng fein technisch ist, gibts sowas bei euch im ländle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (10. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> biete doch mal ne freireitertour in frangen an...irschendwas was a weng fein technisch ist, gibts sowas bei euch im ländle?



schon in Arbeit, Lugxx... guckst du hier nochmal... 



Kulminator schrieb:


> ich hab gerade eben eine Buchungsanfrage  weggeschickt...


----------



## schu2000 (10. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> biete doch mal ne freireitertour in frangen an...irschendwas was a weng fein technisch ist, gibts sowas bei euch im ländle?



Bin momentan oft auf Trailsuche unterwegs. Auch öfter mal erfolgreich, aber das sind dann meistens eher "nur" einfache Singletrails. Da ich erst seit etwas mehr als einem Jahr bike (seitdem aber umso mehr  ) gibts sicherlich auch noch einiges zu entdecken. Aber ich glaube für technisch schwierige Sachen gibt der Frankenwald net so viel her, ist halt mehr Wald und net so oft steinig-verblockt  aber wie gesagt, ich bin ständig auf der Suche


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich noch den Freeridepark am Feuerberg in der Rhön??



Der Lift ist seit ein paar Jahren zu. Es wird zwar immer mal wieder was von Neuanfang gemunkelt, aber eigentlich ist da nix mehr.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Juni 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Bin momentan oft auf Trailsuche unterwegs. Auch öfter mal erfolgreich, aber das sind dann meistens eher "nur" einfache Singletrails. Da ich erst seit etwas mehr als einem Jahr bike (seitdem aber umso mehr  ) gibts sicherlich auch noch einiges zu entdecken. Aber ich glaube für technisch schwierige Sachen gibt der Frankenwald net so viel her, ist halt mehr Wald und net so oft steinig-verblockt  aber wie gesagt, ich bin ständig auf der Suche



Es gab doch neulich in 'ner Bravo mal was über's Frankenland. War meines Wissens aber eher in der Region um Nbg.


----------



## schu2000 (10. Juni 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Es gab doch neulich in 'ner Bravo mal was über's Frankenland. War meines Wissens aber eher in der Region um Nbg.



Jo ich hab gehört dass um den Frankenwald herum auch noch irgendwas existieren soll  aber ich mag net immer erst mitm Auto mit Bike im Kofferraum irgendwohin fahren müssen um dort dann biken zu können. Gelegentliche Wochenend- oder Tagesausflüge sind zwar schön, aber meistens ist man halt doch "nur" daheim (außerdem, die Spritpreise...  )
Fränkische Schweiz is schön schön mit verblockten Trails und so  da bin ich gelegentlich mal, is aber auch schon wieder eine Autostunde entfernt. Fichtelgebirge ist auch recht interessant und bei entsprechender Reichweite sogar noch per Bike zu erreichen!


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Juni 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Jo ich hab gehört dass um den Frankenwald herum auch noch irgendwas existieren soll  aber ich mag net immer erst mitm Auto mit Bike im Kofferraum irgendwohin fahren müssen um dort dann biken zu können. Gelegentliche Wochenend- oder Tagesausflüge sind zwar schön, aber meistens ist man halt doch "nur" daheim (außerdem, die Spritpreise...  )
> Fränkische Schweiz is schön schön mit verblockten Trails und so  da bin ich gelegentlich mal, is aber auch schon wieder eine Autostunde entfernt. Fichtelgebirge ist auch recht interessant und bei entsprechender Reichweite sogar noch per Bike zu erreichen!



Ich hoffe du hast kein Rotwild die sind Lt. Kulmi nämlich nicht Freeride tauglich.....


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Juni 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Bin momentan oft auf Trailsuche unterwegs. Auch öfter mal erfolgreich, aber das sind dann meistens eher "nur" einfache Singletrails. Da ich erst seit etwas mehr als einem Jahr bike (seitdem aber umso mehr  ) gibts sicherlich auch noch einiges zu entdecken. Aber ich glaube für technisch schwierige Sachen gibt der Frankenwald net so viel her, ist halt mehr Wald und net so oft steinig-verblockt  aber wie gesagt, ich bin ständig auf der Suche



dann komm mal zu uns, im taunus gibts zwei drei wege die nicht schlecht sind
auch der odenwld hat einiges zu bieten und zuletzt hab ich neulich gelernt, daß's auch im spessart schöne fleckschen gibt


----------



## schu2000 (10. Juni 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du hast kein Rotwild die sind Lt. Kulmi nämlich nicht Freeride tauglich.....



 nee ich hab Opium,  allerdings als Eigenaufbau...da ich mir bei zunehmend heftigerer Fahrweise allerdings Sorgen um die Haltbarkeit meines Bikes mache ist für nächstes Jahr eine Neuanschaffung geplant, Topkandidat momentan dieses wenn auch (wenn die Finanzen bis dahin passen) ebenfalls als Eigenaufbau


----------



## schu2000 (10. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> dann komm mal zu uns, im taunus gibts zwei drei wege die nicht schlecht sind
> auch der odenwld hat einiges zu bieten und zuletzt hab ich neulich gelernt, daß's auch im spessart schöne fleckschen gibt



Danke auf das Angebot werd ich sehr gern zurückkommen!!  Allerdings kann ich wahrscheinlich eh net mit euch mithalten, aus Material- und Fahrtechnikmangelgründen  wobei man es aber mit bescheidenen 140mm Federweg auch schon ganz ordentlich krachen lassen kann wie ich an den einschlägigen Trails am Gardasee schon selbst festgestellt hab 
Aber jetzt bring ich erstmal meinen ersten Alpencross Ende des Monats hinter mich, dann schau'n mer mal wie der Kaiser sagt


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Juni 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> ...da ich mir bei zunehmend heftigerer Fahrweise allerdings Sorgen um die Haltbarkeit meines Bikes mache ist für nächstes Jahr eine Neuanschaffung geplant, Topkandidat momentan dieses wenn auch (wenn die Finanzen bis dahin passen) ebenfalls als Eigenaufbau




kann man damit auch noch den berg hochfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Juni 2008)

Ok das sollte halten!


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> kann man damit auch noch den berg hochfahren?


Wer macht denn so was?


----------



## schu2000 (10. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> kann man damit auch noch den berg hochfahren?



Äääähm  hab ich hier irgendwelche Ironie-Tags übersehen? 
Bergauffähigkeit ist bei mir Grundvoraussetzung bei nem Bike  ich denk mal mit ner 160mm-Karre wie dem Mbuzi kommt man noch ganz ordentlich hoch


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Juni 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Danke auf das Angebot werd ich sehr gern zurückkommen!!  Allerdings kann ich wahrscheinlich eh net mit euch mithalten, aus Material- und Fahrtechnikmangelgründen  wobei man es aber mit bescheidenen 140mm Federweg auch schon ganz ordentlich krachen lassen kann wie ich an den einschlägigen Trails am Gardasee schon selbst festgestellt hab
> Aber jetzt bring ich erstmal meinen ersten Alpencross Ende des Monats hinter mich, dann schau'n mer mal wie der Kaiser sagt



babbel net son zeug...sicher kannst du mithalten...die ganzen wege sind wir früher mit CC gurken gefahren...wenn du kommst, kann ich ja mit meiner zicke fahren, kulmi nimmt dann den macker, aber der drückt sich ja immer, hat immer ne ausrede...en frange halt


----------



## schu2000 (10. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> en frange halt


----------



## schu2000 (10. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...zicke...macker...



Häää?? Das sind dann was für Bikes genau??


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Juni 2008)

zicke = rotwild rcc03
macker = nicolai helius fr


----------



## Kulminator (10. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...en frange halt



ich habs gelesen


----------



## Kulminator (10. Juni 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wer macht denn so was?



das üben wir heute abend, Rocky....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Juni 2008)

Halt, hab ich das was übersehen?


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Juni 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> das üben wir heute abend, Rocky....



Was, bergab oder berauf?


----------



## Kulminator (10. Juni 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was, bergab oder berauf?



was meinst du? Wenn der Shuttle-Wolf mit dem Liteville erscheint, müssen wir wohl oder übel auch bergauf, oder?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @crazy: und wie sieht es sonntags aus?



das mit der Gabel ist leider noch nicht ganz geklärt  jetzt kommts drauf an wie schnell die ihre Mails bearbeiten


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. Juni 2008)

So da sich gestern keiner bemüht hat was zu posten, dann wenigstens heute!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Juni 2008)

Spamschleuder.  

Ede, Rocky und ich wollen am Samstag nach Willingen. 
Ist noch jemand vor Ort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. Juni 2008)

bestimmt gibt es da ein paar Menschen


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. Juni 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Spamschleuder.
> 
> Ede, Rocky und ich wollen am Samstag nach Willingen.
> Ist noch jemand vor Ort?



Sag du was über mich!
2 mal das gleiche posten.....


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> bestimmt gibt es da ein paar Menschen



Spassvogel wohl auch etwas zu viel Regen abbekommen!


----------



## mzaskar (12. Juni 2008)

Der Nachhall der Niederlage 

war wohl ein Bier zu viel


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Juni 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Spamschleuder.
> 
> Ede, Rocky und ich wollen am Samstag nach Willingen.
> Ist noch jemand vor Ort?



bei mir wird das def. nix.....werd die kiddies nicht los


----------



## schu2000 (12. Juni 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Spamschleuder.
> 
> Ede, Rocky und ich wollen am Samstag nach Willingen.
> Ist noch jemand vor Ort?



Hey da könnten wir doch gleich mal ein Vorab-Kennenlernen machen  ich werd am Samstag mit nem Kollegen auch dort sein!!


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. Juni 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hey da könnten wir doch gleich mal ein Vorab-Kennenlernen machen  ich werd am Samstag mit nem Kollegen auch dort sein!!



Dann stecke dir mal eine rote Rose ins Knopfloch damit wir dich erkennen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Juni 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Dann stecke dir mal eine rote Rose ins Knopfloch damit wir dich erkennen.



Machst du jetzt auf Rosenkavalier?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Der Nachhall der Niederlage
> 
> war wohl ein Bier zu viel



Oh, das war bitter. Erst selbst noch eine gute Chance auf dem Schlappen (in der 3 gegen 1 Situation muss es einfach klingeln) und dann in der Nachspielzeit durch so eine abgefälschte Gurke verlieren.


----------



## Hopi (12. Juni 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ede, Rocky und ich wollen am Samstag nach Willingen.
> Ist noch jemand vor Ort?



Wollt ihr kucken oder fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (12. Juni 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Machst du jetzt auf Rosenkavalier?



Ich nicht.


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. Juni 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wollt ihr kucken oder fahren?



Beides.
Wir fahren hin um zu kucken.


----------



## Hopi (12. Juni 2008)

Am WE ist dort Wheels of Speed   Wird dort halt voll werden. Und bindet euch die Räder am Körper fest, auf den Veranstaltungen wird mehr geklaut als in FFM das ganze Jahr.


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. Juni 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Am WE ist dort Wheels of Speed   Wird dort halt voll werden. Und bindet euch die Räder am Körper fest, auf den Veranstaltungen wird mehr geklaut als in FFM das ganze Jahr.



Deshalb fahren wir ja da hin!! (Wheels of Speed)


----------



## mzaskar (12. Juni 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wollt ihr kucken oder fahren?


 
Nee Rosen verkaufen


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nee Rosen verkaufen



Du wolle rose kaufen?


----------



## Hopi (12. Juni 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Du wolle rose kaufen?



Ich glaube für ihn, heute nur Trauerweiden  


Wolle Döner habe!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Juni 2008)

Sollten die Türken am Sonntag die Tschechen besiegen, dann könnten sie unser Viertelfinalgegner werden. Und dann ist am nächsten Freitag richtig Stimmung in der Bude.

Danach können sie sich dann wieder auf das Wesentliche konzentrieren:


----------



## Hot Rod1 (12. Juni 2008)

Also ich will auch nach Willingen fahren (zum gucken)!
Und ich hätte dann auch noch den einen oder anderen Platz im Auto frei...
Wer also mit möchte, soll mir eine PN schicken und wir können dann Abfahrtszeit und Ort abklären.

@Bruder: Wer von euch fährt denn? 

Gruß HR1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Juni 2008)

Wir fahren mit meiner Kutsche, Abfahrt irgendwann zwischen acht und neun.


----------



## Kulminator (12. Juni 2008)

Erklärt mir mal bitte einer, weshalb ich immer mit anderem Zeugs beschäftigt bin, wenn die wirklich guten Events stattfinden?


----------



## schu2000 (12. Juni 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Erklärt mir mal bitte einer, weshalb ich immer mit anderem Zeugs beschäftigt bin, wenn die wirklich guten Events stattfinden?



Nuja jedem so wie er's verdient 

*duckundweg*


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Juni 2008)

moin...

@schu: hast du denn schon gute trails gefunden? hab gestern dem kulmi zugesagt


----------



## schu2000 (13. Juni 2008)

Ein paar interessante Sachen hab ich  ja schon, ein paar neue hab ich entdeckt, muss ich mir aber noch genauer anschauen, im Moment bloß hat das AX-Training Vorrang. Aber das is ja dann in drei Wochen auch rum, dann heißts voll und ganz *Trailhunter Frankenwald*


----------



## Zilli (13. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
also ich kann erstmal nicht mit; muß jetzt mal langsam machen .... am Mittwoch werde ich wg. Leistenbruch (ambulant) operiert .
(ich schreib das auch nur hier, weil die Mehrzahl hier meinem Jahrgangsbereich angehört und sich hüten wird, irgendwelch überflüssige Anspielungen auf mein Alter etc. zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (13. Juni 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> also ich kann erstmal nicht mit; muß jetzt mal langsam machen .... am Mittwoch werde ich wg. Leistenbruch (ambulant) operiert .
> (ich schreib das auch nur hier, weil die Mehrzahl hier meinem Jahrgangsbereich angehört und sich hüten wird, irgendwelch überflüssige Anspielungen auf mein Alter etc. zu machen.



da mußt du doch je nach art und weise der op mal mehr und mal weniger lang das bike in die ecke stellen ?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Juni 2008)

Du machst Sachen, wie ist das denn passiert?

Ich drück die Daumen und hoffe, dass du mit 2-3 Wochen Pause hinkommst.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Juni 2008)

viel spaß denen die morgen aufs rennen fahren 

@Zilli: mi werden die daumen gedrückt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> am Mittwoch werde ich wg. Leistenbruch (ambulant) operiert .



Auch von mir alles Gute Carsten 



Lucafabian schrieb:


> da mußt du doch je nach art und weise der op mal mehr und mal weniger lang das bike in die ecke stellen ?



Bei einem Leistenbruch gibt es grundsätzlich zwei Methoden:
1. Konventionell: Zwei Muskel werden im betroffenen Bereich straff übereinandergelegt und vernäht
2. Netztechnik: Es wird ein Goretex-Netz an der Bruchstelle eingesetzt

Die konventionelle Methode kann im Heilungsprozess ziemlich schmerzhaft sein, weil die Muskel eben straff vernäht werden und verlangt i.d.R. eine längere Pause bzgl. sportlicher Aktivitäten. Ein Freund von mir hatte einen Leistenbruch auf beiden Seiten durch Kraftsport und bekam vom Arzt den Rat ein halbes Jahr zu pausieren. Wenn man zu früh wieder anfängt, kann die Muskelnaht aufbrechen und dann muss neu operiert werden.

Die Netzmethode ist weit weniger schmerzhaft und man kann meist schon nach wenigen Tagen wieder mit Sport beginnen.

Eine ambulante Op ist bei beiden Methoden grundsätzlich möglich. Man kann m.W. dann auch noch zwischen "herkömmlicher" OP, also mit normalem Schnitt, und mikroinvasiver Op wählen.

Ich würde mich auf jeden Fall ambulant mit der Netzmethode operieren lassen, insb. bei Leuten "unseres Alters":
1. Sie ist weniger schmerzhaft
2. Es gibt weit weniger postoperative Komplikationen
3. Man kann schnell wieder mit dem Sport anfangen.

P.S: Nein, ich bin kein Mediziner  Ich habe aber seit über drei Jahren selbst einen sportinduzierten Leistenbruch und mich damals umfangreich informiert


----------



## Zilli (13. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da mußt du doch je nach art und weise der op mal mehr und mal weniger lang das bike in die ecke stellen ?


Bei mir thront das Bike in der Garage über der Vespa .
Auf dem einen Blatt stand so nach einer Woche könnte man leichten Sport machen, nach zwei Wochen z.B. Radfahren und nach 3-4 Wochen wieder Leistungssport ... mal schauen. Ich will das nur so schnell wie möglich hinter mich bringen, damit ich im Urlaub Esterel u.a. biken kann ... und ich wollte vermeiden, ausgerechnet in Frankreich in einem Krankenhaus zu landen.



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Du machst Sachen, wie ist das denn passiert?
> Ich drück die Daumen und hoffe, dass du mit 2-3 Wochen Pause hinkommst.


Das war bestimmt nicht wg. der Feldi-Treppe ; die wird es aber im Übrigen auch noch büßen, die Kratzer in meinen FF gemacht zu haben .
Ich hatte am Samstag vorher mit Maggo und Nachbarn ne Arbeitsplatte für die Küche in den 1. Stock gehievt... vllt. da 



Lucafabian schrieb:


> viel spaß denen die morgen aufs rennen fahren  AUCH VON MIR
> 
> @Zilli: mi werden die daumen gedrückt


Gracie. Ich meld mich dann irgendwann mal aus dem Delirium .


----------



## Zilli (13. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Auch von mir alles Gute Carsten
> 
> 2. Netztechnik: Es wird ein Goretex-Netz an der Bruchstelle eingesetzt ...



Vielen Dank; Variante 2 kommt zum Zug. 
Goretex  für was brauch ich da unne 'ne Membrantechnik  ... Flüssigkeit kann ungefähr 5 cm weiter rechts raus und transpirieren tue ich meistens aus dem Kopf ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> ... Flüssigkeit kann ungefähr 5 cm weiter rechts raus und transpirieren tue ich meistens aus dem Kopf ...





Tja wir haben ja beide eher den Haarschnitt "Fleischfarbene Badekappe", da transpiriert man halt viel am Kopf...

... außerdem: Wenn andere ihre Hormone dazu benutzen, ihre Haare wachsen zu lassen ist das deren Problem


----------



## Maggo (14. Juni 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Vielen Dank; Variante 2 kommt zum Zug.
> Goretex  für was brauch ich da unne 'ne Membrantechnik  ... Flüssigkeit kann ungefähr 5 cm weiter rechts raus und transpirieren tue ich meistens aus dem Kopf ...



wenn du einfluß nehmen kannst carsten, solltest du lieber was von assos nehmen. die haben halt den besten ruf! 
spaß beiseite, ich drück die daumen für ne rasche genesung.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Juni 2008)

ich drücke die Daumen auch 

ich frag mich nur wie man sich die Leiste brechen kann ohne es zu merken  wenn ich mir was gebrochen habe, hab ich das bis auf einmal (das war der Daumen) eigentlich direkt sehr deutlich gemerkt


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juni 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich drücke die Daumen auch
> 
> ich frag mich nur wie man sich die Leiste brechen kann ohne es zu merken  wenn ich mir was gebrochen habe, hab ich das bis auf einmal (das war der Daumen) eigentlich direkt sehr deutlich gemerkt



die knochen in der leiste haben halt keine nerven  


wenns wetter passt würdich gern nächste woche in die pfalz...wer hat den lust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (14. Juni 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> also ich kann erstmal nicht mit; muß jetzt mal langsam machen .... am Mittwoch werde ich wg. Leistenbruch (ambulant) operiert .
> (ich schreib das auch nur hier, weil die Mehrzahl hier meinem Jahrgangsbereich angehört und sich hüten wird, irgendwelch überflüssige Anspielungen auf mein Alter etc. zu machen.


 

alles gute auch von mir und wenn du die op überlebt hast auch gute besserung


----------



## Zilli (14. Juni 2008)

Hi zusammen,
Danke für die Wünsche .


Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...ich frag mich nur wie man sich die Leiste brechen kann ohne es zu merken  wenn ich mir was gebrochen habe, hab ich das bis auf einmal (das war der Daumen) eigentlich direkt sehr deutlich gemerkt


Nach berufener Quelle mit dem Untertitel "Bitte vor dem Aufklärungsgespräch lesen!" scheint es nicht so, dass da was *knacks* macht, sondern im Prinzip durchreisst (z.B. "bei erhöhten Bauchinnendruck durch Heben schwerer Lasten").



Maggo schrieb:


> wenn du einfluß nehmen kannst carsten, solltest du lieber was von assos nehmen. die haben halt den besten ruf!...


Ich hatte mich seinerzeit entschieden bei den gesetzlichen Kassen zu bleiben, da wird's wohl nur für Crane / TechTex reichen ... 



maverick65 schrieb:


> ... und *wenn* du die op überlebt hast auch gute besserung


  *very british*


----------



## Zilli (14. Juni 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> ... sondern im Prinzip durchreisst (z.B. "bei erhöhten Bauchinnendruck ...").


... oder gab's Chili con carne in dem Zeitraum  ... *überleg* ....


----------



## Maggo (14. Juni 2008)

Notizen eines unerfahrenen Chilitesters, der seinen Urlaub in Texas
verbrachte.

"Kürzlich wurde mir die Ehre zuteil, als Ersatzpunktrichter bei
einem Chili-Kochwettbewerb zu fungieren. Der Ursprüngliche
Punktrichter war kurzfristig erkrankt und ich stand gerade in der
Nähe des Punktrichtertisches herum und erkundigte mich nach dem
Bierstand, als die Nachricht über seine Erkrankung eintraf.

Die beiden anderen Punktrichter (beide gebürtige Texaner)
versicherten mir, daß die zu testenden Chilis nicht allzuscharf
sein würden. Außerdem versprachen Sie mir Freibier während
des ganzen Wettbewerbes und ich dachte mir PRIMA, LOS GEHT`S!

Hier sind die Bewertungskarten des Wettbewerbes:


Chili Nr 1: Mike`s Maniac Mobster Monster Chili

Richter1: Etwas zu Tomatenbetont; amüsanter kick
Richter2: Angenehmes, geschmeidiges Tomatenaroma. Sehr mild.
Edgar: Ach Du *******! was ist das für Zeug!? Damit kann
getrocknete Farbe von der Autobahn lösen!! Brauchte
zwei Bier um die Flammen zu löschen; ich hoffe, das
war das übelste; Diese Texaner sind echt bescheuert!


Chili Nr 2: Arthur`s Nachbrenner Chili

Richter 1: Rauchig, mit einer Note von Speck. Leichte
Pepperonibetonung
Richter 2: Aufregendes Grill Aroma, braucht mehr Peperonis
um ernst genommen zu werden.
Edgar: Schließt dieses Zeug vor den Kindern weg! Ich weiß
nicht, was ich außer Schmerzen hier noch schmecken
könnte. Zwei Leute wollten mir erste Hilfe leisten
und schleppten mehr Bier ran, als sie meinen
Gesichtsausdruck sahen.


Chili Nr 3: Fred`s berühmtes "Brennt die Hütte nieder Chili"

Richter 1: Excellentes Feuerwehrchili! Mordskick! Bräuchte mehr
Bohnen.
Richter 2: Ein Bohnenloses Chili, ein wenig salzig, gute
Dosierung roter Pfefferschoten.
Edgar: Ruft den Katastrophenschutz! Ich habe ein Uranleck
gefunden. Meine Nase fühlt sich an, als hätte ich
Rohrfrei geschnieft. Inzwischen weiß jeder was zu
tun ist: bringt mir mehr Bier, bevor ich zünde!!
Die Barfrau hat mir auf den Rücken geklopft; jetzt
hängt mein Rückgrat vorne am Bauch. Langsam krieg
ich eine Gesichtslähmung von dem ganzen Bier.

Chili Nr. 4: Bubba`s Black Magic

Richter 1: Chili mit schwarzen Bohnen und fast ungewürzt.
Enttäuschend.
Richter 2: Ein Touch von Limonen in den schwarzen Bohnen.
Gute Beilage für Fisch und andere milde Gerichte,
eigentlich kein richtiges Chili.
Edgar: Irgendetwas ist über meine Zunge gekratzt, aber
ich konnte nichts schmecken. Ist es möglich einen
Tester auszubrennen? Sally, die Barfrau stand hinter
mir mit Biernachschub; die hässliche Schlampe fängt
langsam an HEIß auszusehen; genau wie dieser
radioaktive Müll, den ich hier esse. Kann Chili ein
Aphrodisiakum sein?

Chili Nr. 5: Lindas legaler Lippenentferner

Richter 1: Fleischiges, starkes Chili. Frisch gemahlener
Chayennepfeffer fügt einen bemerkenswerten kick
hinzu. Sehr beeindruckend.
Richter 2: Hackfleischchili, könnte mehr Tomaten vertragen.
Ich muß zugeben, daß der Chayennepfeffer einen
bemerkenswerten Eindruck hinterläßt.
Edgar: Meine Ohren klingeln, Schweiß läuft in Bächen meine
Stirn hinab und ich kann nicht mehr klar sehen.
Mußte furzen und 4 Leute hinter mir mußten vom
Sanitäter behandelt werden. Die Köchin schien
beleidigt zu sein, als ich ihr erklärte, daß ich
von Ihrem Zeug einen Hirnschaden erlitten habe.
Sally goß Bier direkt aus dem Pitcher auf meine
Zunge und stoppte so die Blutung. Ich frage mich, ob
meine Lippen abgebrannt sind.

Chili Nr 6: Veras sehr vegetarisches Chili

Richter 1: Dünnes aber dennoch kräftiges Chili. Gute Balance
zwischen Chilis und anderen Gewürzen.
Richter 2: Das beste bis jetzt! Agressiver Einsatz von Chili-
schoten, Zwiebeln und Knoblauch. Superb!
Edgar: Meine Därme sind nun ein gerades Rohr voller
gasiger, schwefeliger Flammen. Ich habe mich
vollgeschissen als ich furzen mußte und ich fürchte
es wird sich durch Hose und Stuhl fressen. Niemand
traut sich mehr hinter mir zu stehen. Kann meine
Lippen nicht mehr fühlen. Ich habe das dringende
Bedürfniss, mir den Hintern mit einem großen
Schneeball abzuwischen.

Chili Nr 7: Susannes "Schreiende-Sensation-Chili"

Richter 1: Ein moderates Chili mit zu großer Betonung auf
Dosenpepperoni.
Richter 2: Ahem, schmeckt als hätte der Koch tatsächlich im
letzten Moment eine Dose Pepperoni reingeworfen.
Ich mache mir Sorgen um Richter Nr. 3. Er scheint
sich ein wenig unwohl zu fühlen und flucht völlig
unkontrolliert.
Edgar: Ihr könnt eine Granate in meinen Mund stecken und
den Bolzen ziehen; ich würde nicht einen Mucks
fühlen. Auf einem Auge sehe ich garnichts mehr und
die Welt hört sich wie ein großer rauschender
Wasserfall an. Mein Hemd ist voller Chili, daß mir
unbemerkt aus dem Mund getropft ist und meine Hose
ist voll mit Lavaartigem Schiss und passt damit
hervorragend zu meinem Hemd. Wenigstens werden sie
bei der Autopsie schell erfahren was mich getötet
hat. Habe beschlossen das Atmen einzustellen, es ist
einfach zu schmerzvoll. Was soll`s, ich bekomme eh
keinen Sauerstoff mehr. Wenn ich Luft brauche, werde
ich sie einfach durch dieses große Loch in meinem
Bauch einsaugen.

Chili Nr. 8: Helenas Mount Saint Chili

Richter 1: Ein perfekter Ausklang; ein ausgewogenes Chili,
pikant und für jeden geeignet. Nicht zu wuchtig,
aber würzig genug um auf seine Existenz hinzuweisen.
Richter 2: Dieser letzte Bewerber ist ein gut balanciertes
Chili, weder zu mild noch zu scharf. Bedauerlich
nur, daß das meiste davon verloren ging, als Richter
Nr. 3 ohnmächtig vom Stuhl fiel und dabei den Topf
über sich ausleerte. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob er
durchkommt. Armer Kerl; ich frage mich, wie er auf
ein richtig scharfes Chili reagiert hätte.


----------



## Maggo (14. Juni 2008)

@zilli: wie du siehst, es hätte schlimmer kommen können.....


----------



## Zilli (14. Juni 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> @zilli: wie du siehst, es hätte schlimmer kommen können.....


jo, nur gut, das ich das vor der OP gelesen habe *schenkelklopf*


----------



## maverick65 (14. Juni 2008)

juhu, ich habe mein fully wieder, glatt nochmal 20mm cockpit höher (neuer lenker: hibike-angebot) und gleich mal meine lieblings-haustreppe: http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4032723/bier_holen_2 

vergleich mal mit http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2504737/Bier_holen

2 mit fully 1 mit´s hardtail...


morgen schwere rüstung und laufen lassen


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juni 2008)

beim zweiten bier holen regnet's und du biegst nach der treppe links statt rechts ab


----------



## maverick65 (14. Juni 2008)

ach menno: ich dachte beim ohne regen wäre ich schneller runner...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (14. Juni 2008)

wenn frauchen nach ihrer nachtschicht schnell wieder fit ist, gibt´s mosche ne kurze shuttle-tour. um 1300 an der hohemark. bus hoch und dann schau mer mal... will meinem fully wieder den wald zeigen


----------



## Zilli (14. Juni 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> juhu, ich habe mein fully wieder, glatt nochmal 20mm cockpit höher (neuer lenker: hibike-angebot) und gleich mal meine lieblings-haustreppe: http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4032723/bier_holen_2
> 
> vergleich mal mit http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2504737/Bier_holen
> 
> ...


Schneller (wo Du's sagst) und das Bild ist auch ruhiger. Die Treppe ist wohl in der Peripherie von Hofheim (Wallau vllt.), oder ?


----------



## maverick65 (14. Juni 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Die Treppe ist wohl in der Peripherie von Hofheim (Wallau vllt.), oder ?


 

yep!


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Juni 2008)

@Zilli auch von mir alles Gute! 

Waren gestern in Willingen wenn man das sieht was die Profis da so machen
Ui jui jui jui jui...... 
Live sieht das ganz anders aus als in den Videos.


// Rocky


----------



## Zilli (15. Juni 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> yep!


@ Mav: Dein Postfach quillt 

@ rocky_....: thx


----------



## Hot Rod1 (15. Juni 2008)

Guten Tach,
ich frag mal ganz früh....wie sieht es in der nächsten Woche mit einen City-Ride aus? Rocky, Lucafabian, Bruder und der Rest habt ihr Lust? Ich hätte von MOntag bis Mittwoch Zeit  


PS: Ich möchte mich nochmal bei Rocky und Bruder bedanken, dass ich euch nach Willingen fahren und eure umgeworfenen Biere bezahlen durfte 
Nein im Ernst, hat echt Spaß gemacht  

Gruß HR1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Juni 2008)

Jajaja. is ja guud.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Guten Tach,
> ich frag mal ganz früh....wie sieht es in der nächsten Woche mit einen City-Ride aus? Rocky, Lucafabian, Bruder und der Rest habt ihr Lust? Ich hätte von MOntag bis Mittwoch Zeit
> 
> 
> Gruß HR1



ich bin dabei


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juni 2008)

Hoi Zilli

erstmal alles Gute für deine OP. 
Damit esw dir nicht zu langweilig wird und du etwas Vorfreude geniesen kannst


----------



## Hot Rod1 (15. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich bin dabei




Cool! Was hältst du von Montag 19Uhr am Eisernen Steg?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Juni 2008)

Montag, 16.06.2008
20.45 Uhr Ernst Happel Stadion Wien
Österreich - Deutschland

Und zu solch einer historischen Stunde wollt ihr fahren?


----------



## Maggo (15. Juni 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Montag, 16.06.2008
> 20.45 Uhr Ernst Happel Stadion Wien
> Österreich - Deutschland
> 
> Und zu solch einer historischen Stunde wollt ihr fahren?



ich glaube zumindest uns uwe dürfte das nicht im geringsten davon abhalten. bitte korrigier mich sofern ich falsch liege.


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Juni 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Guten Tach,
> ich frag mal ganz früh....wie sieht es in der nächsten Woche mit einen City-Ride aus? Rocky, Lucafabian, Bruder und der Rest habt ihr Lust? Ich hätte von MOntag bis Mittwoch Zeit
> 
> 
> ...


 Obacht kleiner!
Was heißt hier "eure umgeworfene Biere"?
Ich mit meinen elfengleichen Bewegungen mache so etwas nicht!
Denke daran was du tun musst wenn du mit nach Finale möchtest. 
Wegen Cityride kann ich nichts genaues sagen.

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Montag, 16.06.2008
> 20.45 Uhr Ernst Happel Stadion Wien
> Österreich - Deutschland
> 
> Und zu solch einer historischen Stunde wollt ihr fahren?



kannst ja ein radio mitnehmen...aber es stand ja auch noch di und mi zur diskussion


----------



## Hot Rod1 (15. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> kannst ja ein radio mitnehmen...aber es stand ja auch noch di und mi zur diskussion



Natürlich kann ich mich auch durchaus mit dem Dienstag anfreunden  

@Rocky: ICH pass immer auf!


----------



## dschugaschwili (15. Juni 2008)

morsche männer, bin wieder daheim. das 25jährige schulschlussjubiläum hab ich ohne grössere schmerzen überstanden. man sind die damen gealtert und in die breite gewachsen...

einer stadtrundfahrt steht, meiner beteiligung wegen, nichts entgegen. wann auch immer. ist für die mehrzahl der interessierten trotzdem nur der montag möglich, so biete ich den fussballverpflichteten ein pablicfiuing in meiner kemenate an. ich möchte das spiel selbstverständlich auch verfolgen!

meine besten genesungswünsche an zilli.

apropos pfalz. die thüringenreise steht ebenfalls noch an! der park hat geöffnet und einige northshoreelemente sind hinzugekommen.
http://www.silbersattel-bikepark.de/site/
schau mal in die galerie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2008)

wg. city ride...mir würde der mittwoch am besten passen....


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2008)

am mi solls wetter auch wieder gut sein...wollen wir vielleicht in den taunus?


soweit ich weiß hat chabo am do früher frei...dann könnten wir do in der city


----------



## Hot Rod1 (16. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> am mi solls wetter auch wieder gut sein...wollen wir vielleicht in den taunus?
> 
> 
> soweit ich weiß hat chabo am do früher frei...dann könnten wir do in der city




Am Donnerstag bin ich Hannover...fällt für mich also flach. Am Mittwoch kann ich frühestens ab 18:30 im Taunus oder in der City aufschlagen, da ich unterwegs bin. Aber im Prinzip hört sich Taunus für mich gut an


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Juni 2008)

Mal sehen wann ich am Mittwoch aus dem Büro rauskomme, aber für Taunus wird mir das alles fast etwas spät.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (16. Juni 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Mal sehen wann ich am Mittwoch aus dem Büro rauskomme, aber für Taunus wird mir das alles fast etwas spät.



Na dann lass uns halt durch die Stadt hüpfen...ich denke der Lugxx wird damit auch einverstanden sein


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2008)

sicher bin ich einverstanden...


----------



## dschugaschwili (16. Juni 2008)

also mittwoch am eisernen auf des eisernen seite? 1900 wird knapp für mich- ich muss mich wohl mit meinem chef arrangieren um den a......tag bereits ein halbes stündchen eher abschliessen zu können.


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (16. Juni 2008)

Mittwochs käme ich dann zu späterer Stunde dazu, weil ich leider erst nach 20:00 aus'm Laden raus komme. Aber lieber spät als nie.


----------



## M0g13r (16. Juni 2008)

hoi
ich versuche auch dabei zu sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2008)

M0g13r schrieb:


> hoi
> ich versuche auch dabei zu sein ...



hab dein bike bei den plauschern gesehen...hast da nen stück vom schlauch übern dämpfer gezogen?


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2008)

hab da noch nen bild von ner treppe gefunden, weiß jemand wo die ist?





nur das engelsviech da unten muß zur seite gehen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2008)

Das Bild ist nicht schlecht 
die Treppe nur mäßig interessant, einfach nur lang, nix besonderes dran 
Nachdem ich heute die erste kleine Runde mit meiner neuen Lyrik (Garantie) gefahren bin, will ich ne andere Gabel  nach 20km !!! hat das Teil angefangen zu knarzen...


----------



## dschugaschwili (16. Juni 2008)

die meine knarzt bisher nicht. soll ich froher hoffnung sein...


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Das Bild ist nicht schlecht
> die Treppe nur mäßig interessant, einfach nur lang, nix besonderes dran
> Nachdem ich heute die erste kleine Runde mit meiner neuen Lyrik (Garantie) gefahren bin, will ich ne andere Gabel  nach 20km !!! hat das Teil angefangen zu knarzen...



momentan hast du aber auch pech mit der gabel....


----------



## mzaskar (16. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab da noch nen bild von ner treppe gefunden, weiß jemand wo die ist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die ist gleich nach Sossenheim links raus 

Ist das Engelchen schon 18+ dann könnt ihr die Treppe fahren und ich kümmere mich derweil um das Engelchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> momentan hast du aber auch pech mit der gabel....



nicht nur mit der Gabel 
aber das Knarzen stört mich jetzt mal nicht weiter, ich will nächstes WE mal mit dir fahren


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Juni 2008)

Mittwoch klingt gut. Machen wir zehn nach sieben, dann muss ich nicht so hetzen.

Ob mein waidwundes Gefährt den Ausritt übersteht ist die nächste Frage.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ob mein waidwundes Gefährt den Ausritt übersteht ist die nächste Frage.



taugt alles nix mehr, der neumodische Shicekram  

spreche da aus leidvoller Erfahrung


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist das Engelchen schon 18+ dann könnt ihr die Treppe fahren und ich kümmere mich derweil um das Engelchen



sieht eher nach u16 aus


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> taugt alles nix mehr, der neumodische Shicekram
> 
> spreche da aus leidvoller Erfahrung



oder es liegt am Fahrstil


----------



## M0g13r (16. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab dein bike bei den plauschern gesehen...hast da nen stück vom schlauch übern dämpfer gezogen?



yepp habe ich getan ... damit er nich so im dreck hängt und jedes jahr nen service brauch


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2008)

am fahrstil sollte es nicht liegen....dafür sind die dinger doch gebaut


----------



## M0g13r (16. Juni 2008)

wäre nicht der erste der anfängt zu ölen :\


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> am fahrstil sollte es nicht liegen....dafür sind die dinger doch gebaut



Nö, nicht der Fahrstil. Schlicht und ergreifend Montagefehler. Aber mein Sofabauer hat die Fehler eingestanden und eine kulante Lösung in Aussicht gestellt. Wait 'n see.


----------



## mzaskar (16. Juni 2008)

Guter Auftritt eines neuen Frankfurter Spielers 

Puh war ich nervös


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. Juni 2008)

Auch eine Idee  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rZMxPBMYwE&feature=related


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. Juni 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Nö, nicht der Fahrstil. Schlicht und ergreifend Montagefehler. Aber mein Sofabauer hat die Fehler eingestanden und eine kulante Lösung in Aussicht gestellt. Wait 'n see.



"Jetzt ist alles Ok nur der Rahmen ist gebrochen"


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2008)

dschugasch und ich wollen am freitag in die pfalz nach neustadt zum treppenratter und auch sonst noch, vielleicht hat ja noch jemand lust mitzukommen...Crazy , Iggi was is'n mit euch?

am sonntag bietet rizzo ne endurotour rund um den  winterstein an.
da die beschreibung mich leicht durcheinander gemacht hat (6 std. ups), hab ich mal mit ihm gepostet, die tour dürfte freireitern spaß machen


----------



## Hot Rod1 (17. Juni 2008)

Also Mittwoch 19:10 am Eisernen Steg...wie sieht es bei dir aus Rocky? 
Das Wetter soll auch gut werden und somit steht einem fröhlichen Ausreiten nichts im Wege  

Dann bis morgen die Herren (und Damen, falls sich welche dazugesellen!)

Gruß
HR1


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. Juni 2008)

Habe vor zu kommen!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (17. Juni 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Habe vor zu kommen!



 ...dann muss ich mich ja benehmen


----------



## Maggo (17. Juni 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Habe vor zu kommen!



ich versuchs auch. kanns leider  nicht garantieren.


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> dschugasch und ich wollen am freitag in die pfalz nach neustadt zum treppenratter und auch sonst noch, vielleicht hat ja noch jemand lust mitzukommen...Crazy , Iggi was is'n mit euch?
> 
> am sonntag bietet rizzo ne endurotour rund um den  winterstein an.
> da die beschreibung mich leicht durcheinander gemacht hat (6 std. ups), hab ich mal mit ihm gepostet, die tour dürfte freireitern spaß machen



meine wenigkeit muss das komplette wochenende bier zapfen...


----------



## mzaskar (17. Juni 2008)

für dich selbst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich versuchs auch. kanns leider  nicht garantieren.



hast du denn was mit langen beinen zum fahren?



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> meine wenigkeit muss das komplette wochenende bier zapfen...



freitag ist doch nicht das wochenende


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Juni 2008)

http://www.idstein-jazzfestival.de/ 
bin da als helfer


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> http://www.idstein-jazzfestival.de/
> bin da als helfer



nu ...dann hast du pech gehabt..


----------



## Maggo (17. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hast du denn was mit langen beinen zum fahren?



was wenn nicht??


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> was wenn nicht??



dann mußt du mit kurzen fahren 


@rocky: kommst du morgen bei mir vorbei und wir fahren zusammen hin?


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. Juni 2008)

Kann ich machen. Bin dann so gegen 18Uhr bei dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juni 2008)

weiß noch nicht, Samstag fährt meine Holde weg und wenn ich dann am Freitag weg bin, will keine dicke Luft riskieren. Der Sonntag müsste aber gehen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juni 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Der Sonntag müsste aber gehen



vorrausgesetzt ich hab die neue Gabel dann noch...ich soll die nochmal zurückschicken  bzw will es auch weil das !"%$?)§$&-Teil schon wieder am Knacksen ist  nach 20km...  aber ich glaub die Woche wo mein Schatz  nicht da ist, behalt ich die Gabel noch, damit ich fahren kann.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> vorrausgesetzt ich hab die neue Gabel dann noch...ich soll die nochmal zurückschicken  bzw will es auch weil das !"%$?)§$&-Teil schon wieder am Knacksen ist  nach 20km...  aber ich glaub die Woche wo mein Schatz  nicht da ist, behalt ich die Gabel noch, damit ich fahren kann.



würd ich auch so machen....

wg. freitag, am späten nachmittag wärst du doch wieder bei deiner holden, dann könnst du immer noch


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wg. freitag, am späten nachmittag wärst du doch wieder bei deiner holden, dann könnst du immer noch



in dem Fall wäre sie einverstanden (schon geklärt  ) nur gehts ja dann sicherlich vormittags los und da ich ab heute richtiges Gehalt bekomme, ist leider nix mehr mit "Chef, darf ich heut nachm Frühstück gehen?"  
und für Rausarbeiten fehlt die Zeit


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> in dem Fall wäre sie einverstanden (schon geklärt  ) nur gehts ja dann sicherlich vormittags los und da ich ab heute richtiges Gehalt bekomme, ist leider nix mehr mit "Chef, darf ich heut nachm Frühstück gehen?"
> und für Rausarbeiten fehlt die Zeit



ne..dann hast du keine chance  

ab wann hast du denn in zukunft freitags immer schluß...nur mal so wegen der planung


----------



## Maggo (17. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> dann mußt du mit kurzen fahren
> 
> 
> @rocky: kommst du morgen bei mir vorbei und wir fahren zusammen hin?



um gottes willen, dann will ich mal schaun ob die shceise hält.....


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> um gottes willen, dann will ich mal schaun ob die shceise hält.....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juni 2008)

@ luggx
40h Woche mit Gleitzeit und Stechuhr. Verteilt auf 5x 8h ... 
aber wenn ichs früh genug weiß, kann ich da sicher irgendwas machen.


----------



## Zilli (17. Juni 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> um gottes willen, dann will ich mal schaun ob die shceise hält.....


... ich hätt jetzt beinahe gesagt, da steht eins mit ä bisserl Federweg ab Mittwoch rum ...


----------



## Zilli (17. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi Zilli
> 
> erstmal alles Gute für deine OP.
> Damit esw dir nicht zu langweilig wird und du etwas Vorfreude geniesen kannst


Gruetzi mzaskar,
vielen Dank , genau in dem Gebiet will/wollte ich rumwildern. Ich hoffe ich bin dann wieder soweit, dass ich wenigstens ein bischen dort rumcruisen kann   . Schaun mer mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (17. Juni 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> ... ich hätt jetzt beinahe gesagt, da steht eins mit ä bisserl Federweg ab Mittwoch rum ...



noch nichts zu sehn...... geh ich halt beiken.


----------



## Zilli (17. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab da noch nen bild von ner treppe gefunden, weiß jemand wo die ist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So etwas ähnliches (ich glaube es sind 7 Treppen-Teile) gibts es am Kapellchen unterhalb des Meisterturms (wir haben schon mehr als einmal davorgestanden)
Wenn's mal wirklich pubstrocken is, wäre sie fällig.
.... im Übrigen, vllt. brauchst Du am Ende das Engelchen ... ich am Feldberg schon mittendrin


----------



## Zilli (17. Juni 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> noch nichts zu sehn...... geh ich halt beiken.


 ich meinte nicht Dein Bike *dickaugenzwinker*


----------



## Maggo (17. Juni 2008)

ich weiß....


----------



## Zilli (17. Juni 2008)

Gute N8 erstma, bis die Tage hier  .


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. Juni 2008)

@Luxx:  Schaffe es nicht zu dir wir treffen uns dann am Steeg!
Ich hoffe du bist nicht traurig..... 

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juni 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> @Luxx:  Schaffe es nicht zu dir wir treffen uns dann am Steeg!
> Ich hoffe du bist nicht traurig.....
> 
> // Rocky



ich werd weinend, ganz alleine nach ffm fahren


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. Juni 2008)

Wie kann ich das wieder gut machen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. Juni 2008)

Bei mir wird das heute nichts.  

Daheim sind einige wichtige Arbeiten zu erledigen, die mache ich lieber heute und hab dafür dann den ganzen Sonntag frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (18. Juni 2008)

auf mich solltet ihr auch nicht warten, wenn da nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich da,ansonsten halt nicht


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juni 2008)

und auf mich müßt ihr auch nicht warten......darf richtung kassel und noch ein stück weiter fahren...ich glaub nicht das ich rechtzeitig wieder zurück bin


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. Juni 2008)

@all  bei mir wird es heute wohl auch nichts.
Wenn ich nicht um 19Uhr am Steeg bin braucht ihr nicht zu warten. Sorry 

//Rocky


----------



## Maggo (18. Juni 2008)

tja, wer würde denn nun überhaupt kommen, bei mir siehts auch zunehmend schlechter  aus!!!....evtl dann nächste woche wieder.


----------



## haihoo (18. Juni 2008)

isch


----------



## missghost28 (18. Juni 2008)

Hallo @ all,

ich soll Euch ausrichten, dass mein Zilli die OP gut überstanden hat  .

Er weilt jetzt zu Hause.
Schmerzen sind zu ertragen  . An den PC darf er allerdings laut Narkosearzt erst morgen wieder.

Es geht ihm wirklich schon sehr gut, denn auf dem Heimweg wollte er doch tatsächlich einen Umweg über Hibike machen  .

Bis die Tage
MissGhost (Sabine)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M0g13r (18. Juni 2008)

ich schaff es auch nicht :\


----------



## Maggo (18. Juni 2008)

missghost28 schrieb:


> Hallo @ all,
> 
> ich soll Euch ausrichten, dass mein Zilli die OP gut überstanden hat  .
> 
> ...



das mit dem pc wird er überleben, er hat ja dich, da kannst du ja dann....... und das mit dem umweg über hibike ist in der tat ein gutes zeichen........

@der rest heut abend, ich hoffe du bist nicht alleine haihoo viel spaß!


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Juni 2008)

missghost28 schrieb:


> Hallo @ all,
> 
> ich soll Euch ausrichten, dass mein Zilli die OP gut überstanden hat  .
> 
> ...


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (18. Juni 2008)

Doller City Ride. Geflickt und gesoffen, aber zum Biken kamen wir net.


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juni 2008)




----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. Juni 2008)

Das Biken muss nicht immer im Vordergrund stehen.


----------



## mzaskar (19. Juni 2008)

Die Hütte am Ende des Weges


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> am sonntag bietet rizzo ne endurotour rund um den  winterstein an.
> da die beschreibung mich leicht durcheinander gemacht hat (6 std. ups), hab ich mal mit ihm gepostet, die tour dürfte freireitern spaß machen



Wie ist denn hier der akt. Planungsstand, wann und wo geht's los?


----------



## oldrizzo (19. Juni 2008)

@ bruder: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6649

da findest du alle infos.... bitte schnell anmelden, ich mache dann den eintrag dicht (bzw. mache ihn für andere unsichtbar), denn die gruppe ist schon fast voll...


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Juni 2008)

Ich wollte evtl. auch mitkommen!
Hast du eine Teilnehmerbeschränkung?

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (19. Juni 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hast du eine Teilnehmerbeschränkung?



Würde mich auch interessieren. 
Habe mich nämlich noch nicht angemeldet, da ich erst mal das Wetter abwarten wollte. Im Moment siehts ja leider nicht ganz so gut aus...


----------



## oldrizzo (19. Juni 2008)

hey ihr beiden,

ich habe den termin jetzt unsichtbar gemacht. wenn ihr noch mitwollt, dann bitte kurz eine info per pn. 

ich wollte nicht mehr als 15 leute mitnehmen. das wird so schon eng. aktuell sind wir sicher 11.. regen wird nur als solcher gewertet, wenn es gießt wie in strömen.


----------



## mzaskar (19. Juni 2008)

Viel Spass bei euren Wochenendausflug


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Juni 2008)

Hab's wohl gerade noch rechtzeitig mit der Anmeldung geschafft.


----------



## Zilli (19. Juni 2008)

Ei guuude wie,


oldrizzo schrieb:


> @ bruder: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6649
> 
> da findest du alle infos.... bitte schnell anmelden, ich mache dann den eintrag dicht (bzw. mache ihn für andere unsichtbar), denn die gruppe ist schon fast voll...


Gibt's das dieses Jahr (so ab August) vllt. nochmal ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Euch viel Spass vorab.


----------



## oldrizzo (19. Juni 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Ei guuude wie,
> Gibt's das dieses Jahr (so ab August) vllt. nochmal ?
> 
> 
> ...




aber hallo. 

bin die tour gerade nochmal abgewandelt gefahren (der steilste und schwierigste trail ist aktuell so zugewachsen, das man ihn nur nach wissen und gefühl fahren kann). die wird schon noch öfter gefahren werden, ab 16.8. bin ich aber am gardasee. ende august, anfang september evtl. dann.

gute besserung übrigens!


----------



## maverick65 (19. Juni 2008)

ich war ja inderekt auch schon angemeldet. nun kneif ich mal wieder. bin auch ein konditionsweichei . wäre gerne mitgefahren, aber am montag klingelt der wecker um 4 : muss auf arbeit strampeln... 
wenn solche tour am samstag stattfindet, bin ich gerne dabei . 

am samstag werden wir (miss quax und ich) eine faule bus(shuttle)tour machen . hohemark-sandplacken mit´s bissi hochstrampeln und dann laufen lassen... (mein fully geht ja wieder )

P.S. Petra, ich liebe dich!


----------



## Zilli (19. Juni 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> aber hallo. ... ende august, anfang september evtl. dann.
> gute besserung übrigens!


Das lese ich doch gern ; thx übrigens.


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. Juni 2008)

sieg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Juni 2008)

Hat irgendwer etwas anderes erwartet? 

Jetzt kurz vorm WE noch die üblichen Arbeiten (Bau- und Getränkemarkt) erledigen und dann freuen wir uns auf 'ne geschmeidige Tour am Sonntag.


----------



## Torpedo64 (20. Juni 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ich habe den termin jetzt unsichtbar gemacht. ich wollte nicht mehr als 15 leute mitnehmen. das wird so schon eng. aktuell sind wir sicher 11.. regen wird nur als solcher gewertet, wenn es gießt wie in strömen.


 
Ahaaaa, das hatte ich mir schon gedacht, als der Eintrag plötzlich weg war...Nun, dann weiß ich jetzt wenigstens wieviele MTBler mitfahren 



oldrizzo schrieb:


> der steilste und schwierigste trail ist aktuell so zugewachsen, das man ihn nur nach wissen und gefühl fahren kann


 
So, das Wissen muss man sich demnach vorher aneignen, um die schönsten Trails nach Gefühl fahren zu können  

Ups, das wird bestimmt lustig


----------



## oldrizzo (20. Juni 2008)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> So, das Wissen muss man sich demnach vorher aneignen, um die schönsten Trails nach Gefühl fahren zu können
> 
> Ups, das wird bestimmt lustig



moin,

nein, nein. wir lassen den aus. zumindest ist das so geplant...


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juni 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> nein, nein. wir lassen den aus. zumindest ist das so geplant...



die schönsten und steilsten (bergab) trails werden ausgelassen...wieso hat das niemand vorher gesagt


----------



## oldrizzo (20. Juni 2008)

...weil wir das gestern erst beschlossen haben. wenn du den trail nicht siehst, hast du nicht viel davon, ausser blattwerk im moment. aber wir werden davor stehen, dann kannst du mal schauen.


----------



## Torpedo64 (20. Juni 2008)

Hmmm, hoffentlich gibts aber noch andere schöne Trails, sonst lohnt sich ja meine (lange) Anfahrt gar nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juni 2008)

wenn wir vor den schönsten trails stehen....dann schauen wir mal...für ne kleine revolution bin ich immer zu haben


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Juni 2008)

Revolutionen verändern die Welt!


----------



## oldrizzo (20. Juni 2008)

...also ich finde (natürlich) alle trails hier in der ecke schön.... ich bin mir sicher, dass euch der ein oder andere trail gefällt.


----------



## Torpedo64 (20. Juni 2008)

Bestimmt, aber leider sind die Trails _kurz_. Wie lang ist eigentlich _kurz_?


----------



## oldrizzo (20. Juni 2008)

zwischen 250 m und 1,5 km würde ich sagen.....


----------



## Torpedo64 (20. Juni 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> zwischen 250 m und 1,5 km würde ich sagen.....


 
Ich dachte schon 20 Meter und 45 Prozent nach unten...


----------



## oldrizzo (20. Juni 2008)

sowas liesse sich sicher auch finden...


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juni 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> sowas liesse sich sicher auch finden...



dann such mal


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. Juni 2008)

@unsuwe: wie machen wirs denn mit der anreise? kommst du bei mir vorbei?


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juni 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @unsuwe: wie machen wirs denn mit der anreise? kommst du bei mir vorbei?



lass uns das morgen klären...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (21. Juni 2008)

wenn ich die u-bahn um 1204 erwische, werde ich mich ab hohemark frau quax und herrn maverick anschliessen.
shuttlen passt gut zu meinem momentanen konditionsstand...


----------



## oldrizzo (21. Juni 2008)

@ d: miss q und herr m haben leider abgesagt....


----------



## wissefux (21. Juni 2008)

auch für euch, falls ihr den noch nicht kennt ...



BELLI schrieb:


> Karbon statt Kondition


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> auch für euch, falls ihr den noch nicht kennt ...



 sehr geil 


@Dschuga: versteh ich das richtig, du fährst nicht beim bernd mit?!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Juni 2008)

Wieviel sind wir morgen eigentlich?


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Juni 2008)

lt. lmb inkl rizzo 10 pers.


----------



## _jazzman_ (21. Juni 2008)

11...  ich stand net aufm lmb.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Juni 2008)

Siehste, deswegen hab ich gefragt.

Btw. auf Freecaster läuft gerade der 4x der WM. Da geht's gut zur Sache.


----------



## Torpedo64 (21. Juni 2008)

12...stand ebenfalls net drauf 

Weiß aber noch net, obs klappt, weil die Beinchen heute etwas überstrapaziert wurden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (21. Juni 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Btw. auf Freecaster läuft gerade der 4x der WM. Da geht's gut zur Sache.



Jo  alter Schwede, war das im Männer-Finale grad eben ein Gewürfel


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Juni 2008)

sag mir doch mal einer ob ich morgen mit der zicke anreise oder ob ich liebr doch den macker nehm....bin eben mal mit der zicke gefahren....bähhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## a.nienie (21. Juni 2008)

11, es hat noch jemand gekniffen


----------



## dschugaschwili (21. Juni 2008)

meinereiner war heute mit miss q. und herrn m. am feldberg shuttlen. den beiden wird das morgige programm wohl zuviel.
ich werde mit unsuwe und noch nem kollegen am start sein. hoffentlich hab ich mich heute nicht übernommen... werde vorsichtshalber nen leichteren lrs einbauen.


----------



## a.nienie (21. Juni 2008)

leichter laufradsatz = cheaten


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Juni 2008)

wer hat denn noch gekniffen?

unter androhung von mobbing hab ich mich dazu durchgerungen mit dem macker zu fahren...also schön langsam morgen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (21. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wer hat denn noch gekniffen?


... wurden mir zu viele hochbeinige fullisten


----------



## dschugaschwili (21. Juni 2008)

ups, mehr als ein kilogramm weniger... uwe- flickzeug nicht vergessen!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Juni 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ... wurden mir zu viele hochbeinige fullisten




Stell dich nicht so an, was gibt's an langbeinigen Schönheiten auszusetzen?


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Juni 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ... wurden mir zu viele hochbeinige fullisten



ja, stell dich nicht so an....hab mich schon drauf gefreut dich kennen zu lernen....also geb dir mal nen ruck...wir fahren alle nicht besonders. der veranstalter hat ja selbst gesagt wir sollen die leichten räder mitnehmen, es kann also nicht so doll werden!
warst du eigentlich gestern bei hibike?...hab gesteckt bekommen das da jemand war und protektoren für die morgige tour gekauft hat


----------



## dschugaschwili (21. Juni 2008)

genau!


----------



## maverick65 (21. Juni 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> meinereiner war heute mit miss q. und herrn m. am feldberg shuttlen. den beiden wird das morgige programm wohl zuviel.


 

yep, zuviel heute für morgen . heute hinter tom mal linie gelernt und er auf´m haderweg meine linie gefahren. 
miss q war bei der 2. feldiabfahrt nicht die letzte!!!
@ yeti: danke für dein kleines lob heute. 

viel spaß morgen. 

gruß mav


----------



## picard (21. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> warst du eigentlich gestern bei hibike?...hab gesteckt bekommen das da jemand war und protektoren für die morgige tour gekauft hat



Das war wohl ich, habe etwas Angst bekommen. Die Buschtrommel funktionieren ja gut.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Juni 2008)

Der Uwe hat die Protektoren doch nur an, weil er sich damit beim Flicken bequemer hinknien kann. Der macht das nämlich ständig und hat eine beängstigende Lernkurve an den Tag gelegt.


----------



## dschugaschwili (21. Juni 2008)

mutti, die russen kommen!


----------



## MissQuax (21. Juni 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> miss q war bei der 2. feldiabfahrt nicht die letzte!!!


 
Das gute Stinky  macht's möglich! 

MissQuax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (21. Juni 2008)

war heute nicht noch ein schdingie unnerwegs...


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juni 2008)

picard schrieb:


> Das war wohl ich, habe etwas Angst bekommen. Die Buschtrommel funktionieren ja gut.



 hier bleibt nix verborgen....




Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Der Uwe hat die Protektoren doch nur an, weil er sich damit beim Flicken bequemer hinknien kann. Der macht das nämlich ständig und hat eine beängstigende Lernkurve an den Tag gelegt.





hab mir gestern für vorne nen UST gekauft, ist aber noch nicht montiert...ist die weiche mischung, super tracky...


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. Juni 2008)

Binn wach!

Uwe denk an das Mobbing....


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juni 2008)

mmmhhh....wär doch mal nen versuch wert


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. Juni 2008)

Weichei!


----------



## a.nienie (22. Juni 2008)

jo, das nächste mal.
meine hayes bremst grad eh nicht...


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juni 2008)




----------



## oldrizzo (22. Juni 2008)

die sonne scheint leutz. der eine guide fährt die tour mit 11 nochwas kilo und 100 mm fw., das geht alles. wodan und ich fahren langbeine mit mehr gewicht.... und ganz wichtig: wir starten als gruppe und kommen als gruppe an.


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juni 2008)

Ihr macht es aber kompliziert mir eurer Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (22. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> .......
> 
> hab mir gestern für vorne nen UST gekauft, ist aber noch nicht montiert...ist die weiche mischung, super tracky...



Ich habe meinem so nen triple schnickschnack Dings, von Maxxis mit den Namen Minion, für hinten bestellt .... bin mal gespannt wie sich das fährt 


viel Spass den Freibeutern beim Räubern in neunen Regionen


----------



## Zilli (22. Juni 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Der Uwe hat die Protektoren doch nur an, weil er sich damit beim Flicken bequemer hinknien kann. Der macht das nämlich ständig und hat eine beängstigende Lernkurve an den Tag gelegt.


Allein deshalb muß man hier reinschauen ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Juni 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Allein deshalb muß man hier reinschauen ...



ei gude 

was macht die Genesung?


----------



## MissQuax (22. Juni 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> war heute nicht noch ein schdingie unnerwegs...


 
Ja, schon, aber das war ein 2007er Modell - das kann nur langsamer sein!


----------



## WODAN (22. Juni 2008)

Noch keine Lästereinen über die heutige Ausfahrt?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Juni 2008)

Warum?

Aber wenn du so um eine Bewertung bettelst, dann bitte.

Es waren gefühlte 25.000 Hm bei 35 Grad im Schatten, auf der ganzen Strecke gab's aber keinen Schatten. Wir begannen direkt nach dem Start mit einem kleinen Anstieg, im weiteren Verlauf fuhren wir stets weiter bergauf und am Ende gab's dann noch einen Schlußanstieg. Es ist mir unbegreiflich, wie es Tourguides schaffen eine Runde zu finden, die S.T.Ä.N.D.I.G. bergauf führt, keinen Meter runter geht und dabei Start und Ziel an der selben Stelle hat.

Ich denke, damit wäre alles gesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (22. Juni 2008)

freut sich die SGE eigentlich schoan auf den Österreicher


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Juni 2008)

Bei seinen WM-Auftritten hat er einen guten Eindruck hinterlassen.

Üüüüüümet und Caaaaaaiooooh, davor der Johannes und der gut erholte Fenin, das verspricht eine interessante Saison zu werden. Einen ersten Eindruck verschaffe ich mir am 12.08. gegen die Königlichen.


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juni 2008)

Mal sehen ob ich es mal ins Stadion schaffe 

Aufjedenfall kann diese Mannschaft Spass machen ... Denke nur im nächsten jahr wird es schwieriger in den UEFA Cup zu kommen ..... 

Spanien - Italien 1:2

Toni schiesst sein vorletztes und letztes Tor bei der EM


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Juni 2008)

UEFA Cup ist Wunschdenken, wenn die Truppe einen Platz zwischen 7-9 erreicht, dann war es eine sehr gute Saison.


----------



## oldrizzo (22. Juni 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Es ist mir unbegreiflich, wie es Tourguides schaffen eine Runde zu finden, die S.T.Ä.N.D.I.G. bergauf führt, keinen Meter runter geht und dabei Start und Ziel an der selben Stelle hat.





ich habe auch gerade festgestellt, dass wir alles falschrum gefahren sind. hatte mich auch schon gewundert....


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juni 2008)

gibt überhaupt nix zu lästern,
war ne schöne tour und für jeden etwas dabei 



@wotan:


----------



## WODAN (22. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> gibt überhaupt nix zu lästern,
> war ne schöne tour und für jeden etwas dabei
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, jetzt kann ich ruhig schlafen!

War aber eine lustige Runde, müssen wir mal wiederholen!


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juni 2008)

WODAN schrieb:


> War aber eine lustige Runde, müssen wir mal wiederholen!



nach dem urlaub gibts ne einladung für den hochtaunus,
da fahren wir aber nur bergab


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. Juni 2008)

@Wintersteiner: Ich wollte mich auch noch mal für die nette Tour bedanken.
Auch wenn ich zum Schluss ganz schön alle war, kann mich nicht erinnern wann ich das letzte mal einen Krampf hatte!

Bis zum nächsten mal.

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juni 2008)

so so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (23. Juni 2008)

Was heißt so so?


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juni 2008)

das ist schwer zu erklären


----------



## oldrizzo (23. Juni 2008)

gegen eine tour nur bergab habe ich gar nichts, wenn wodan mitkommt, lohnt sich die anreise mit der karre ja fast. lass uns da mal einen termin fixen, damit das nicht untergeht! wodan ist allerdings die nächste zeit immer mal wieder weg...


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juni 2008)

frühestens in der kw29...bin ab nächste woche im urlaub...


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juni 2008)

man könnte auch in der kw 29 in nen bikepark


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. Juni 2008)

Eher gemütlich nach Beerfelden mit grillen und chillen, oder was Sauerländisches?


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juni 2008)

was sauerländisches würd ich vorziehen...das dann aber unter der woche


beerfelden muß ja we oder feiertag sein


----------



## WODAN (23. Juni 2008)

Sehr gerne sauerländisch, dann lohnt sich auch das schwere Gerät


----------



## Hot Rod1 (23. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> was sauerländisches würd ich vorziehen...das dann aber unter der woche
> 
> 
> beerfelden muß ja we oder feiertag sein




Egal wohin....ICH WILL MIT!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (23. Juni 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Egal wohin....ICH WILL MIT!!!!



Ach du schon wieder....


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juni 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Egal wohin....ICH WILL MIT!!!!



darfst du doch


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> darfst du doch



Mach's den jungen Kerlen nicht zu leicht, sonnst tanzen die uns auf dem Kopf herum...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. Juni 2008)

Dann gib halt rechtzeitig den Termin bekannt, dann kann ich mich um einen Tag Urlaub bemühen.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juni 2008)

dann laßt uns das doch gleich festlegen... 

für mich käme 15. bis 18 . inm frage

dschugasch kann sicher nur am 18.

was sagen denn park kenner, kann man da an nem freitag hinfahren?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> dann laßt uns das doch gleich festlegen...
> 
> für mich käme 15. bis 18 . inm frage
> 
> ...



Freitag, 18.07. könnte klappen. 
Die Tage davor sieht's eher schlecht aus. Bin unabkömmlich, muss die Welt retten, Strategien zur Übernahme der Weltherrschaft schmieden - das übliche eben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juni 2008)

na also, dann freitag den 18.

winterberg oder willingen?


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. Juni 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Freitag, 18.07. könnte klappen.
> Die Tage davor sieht's eher schlecht aus. Bin unabkömmlich, muss die Welt retten, Strategien zur Übernahme der Weltherrschaft schmieden - das übliche eben.



blub....


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juni 2008)

Meppen oder Memmingen 



Hoi Lugxx wo geht es denn hin zum Urlauben???


----------



## Hot Rod1 (23. Juni 2008)

18.07. hört sich für mich erstmal ganz gut an. Allerdings muss ich bei meinem Chef noch um Urlaub betteln 

Sollte aber klappen


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Meppen oder Memmingen
> 
> 
> 
> Hoi Lugxx wo geht es denn hin zum Urlauben???



oberhalb von meran....werd natürlich die meran 2000 seilbahn ausgiebig nutzen...vielleicht auch mal die die auf den hirzer führt


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> na also, dann freitag den 18.
> 
> winterberg oder willingen?



Ich tendiere zu Winterberg. Vielfältiges Streckenangebot und schnellere Erreichbarkeit.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. Juni 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> blub....



Was will mir der Autor mit dieser Aussage mitteilen?

@Hot Rod - Ellbogenprotektoren habe ich für dich. Die Dinger sollten auf jeden Fall passen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. Juni 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was will mir der Autor mit dieser Aussage mitteilen?



unabkömmlich, muss die Welt retten, Strategien zur Übernahme der Weltherrschaft usw.


----------



## Hopi (23. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> dann laßt uns das doch gleich festlegen...
> 
> für mich käme 15. bis 18 . inm frage
> 
> ...



Ferien   was könnte das bedeuten 

Aber wie ich das von vielen mitbekommen habe, ist es selbst am WE in WB erträglich. Ist halt schon mitten in der Saison! Die Leute haben sich etwas gebrochen, ihre Bikes geschrottet oder probieren mal andere Parks aus.


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juni 2008)

blub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. Juni 2008)

@ Lugxx

schade ist mir zuweit  sonst könnte ich ja nochmal das Radfahren lernen


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juni 2008)

sind doch grad mal 270 km von zürich nach meran... ein katzensprung...


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juni 2008)

wie lange bist du denn dort? 

270 km, wenn ich Morgens losfahre bin ich zur Pizza da


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juni 2008)

fahr am 2. hin und am 13. zurück


----------



## Hot Rod1 (23. Juni 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was will mir der Autor mit dieser Aussage mitteilen?
> 
> @Hot Rod - Ellbogenprotektoren habe ich für dich. Die Dinger sollten auf jeden Fall passen.




dann muss ich die Dinger wohl mal anprobieren  Ich komme morgen vielleicht mit zu Ede´s Tour...falls du auch da bist, dann könnte man das ja kombinieren! Wir können uns morgen ja nochmal kurzschließen.

Bis denne


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich's morgen schaffe mitzufahren, dann bringe ich sie mit. Andernfalls holen wir das baldmöglichst nach.


----------



## dschugaschwili (23. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> dann laßt uns das doch gleich festlegen...
> 
> 
> 
> dschugasch kann sicher nur am 18.



ich kann immer, ähm, d.h. ich kann auch so mal nen tag "zuhause" bleiben, man muss ja schliesslich auch irgendwie seine überstunden abbauen. 
ich kann mich wohl nach anderen richten! wenn es beliebt.


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Juni 2008)

hmm, WB wäre schon ne sünde wert^^


----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, WB wäre schon ne sünde wert^^



moin  Was macht das Gewichtsredutionsprogrammzurfahrspaßsteigerung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (24. Juni 2008)

gude hopi,

ach frag net...ich roll noch immer genauso dick durch die lande...essen ist einfach toll...


----------



## mzaskar (24. Juni 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude hopi,
> 
> ach frag net...ich roll noch immer genauso dick durch die lande...essen ist einfach toll...


 
kenn ich  und dann auch noch ein schönes kühles Weizen *Yammy*


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. Juni 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude hopi,
> 
> ach frag net...ich roll noch immer genauso dick durch die lande...essen ist einfach toll...



Servus HKN geht mir genauso......


----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2008)

Ahh also bedeute dass für euch Liftverbot in WB   #

HKN wie sieht es  aus? So eine kleine Runde zum warm werden  Und keine Angst die shores sind alle für hohe belastung ausgelegt  und wenn nicht, lernst Du halt Droppen


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. Juni 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ahh also bedeute dass für euch Liftverbot in WB   #



Vorsicht denke an deine Nase....


----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Vorsicht denke an deine Nase....




   welche Nase *LOL*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (24. Juni 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 142819   welche Nase *LOL*



Die die so leicht bricht....


----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2008)

ach diese Nase  habe ja best HNO in Town


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Juni 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Servus HKN geht mir genauso......



gude....hmm, glaub bei dir hält es sich noch in grenzen...


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Juni 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ahh also bedeute dass für euch Liftverbot in WB   #
> 
> HKN wie sieht es  aus? So eine kleine Runde zum warm werden  Und keine Angst die shores sind alle für hohe belastung ausgelegt  und wenn nicht, lernst Du halt Droppen



was für nen runde meinste denn? ich muss erstmal mein bike auf die reihe bringen, wenn ich an meinem hinterrad hin und her wackel, dann bewegt sich der ganze hinterbau so komisch


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. Juni 2008)

Einfach mal den Schnellspanner zumachen, ...


----------



## mzaskar (24. Juni 2008)

nee das ist die Federung .... moderne Bikes haben hinten eine Federung auch Suspenschon genannt


----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> was für nen runde meinste denn? ich muss erstmal mein bike auf die reihe bringen, wenn ich an meinem hinterrad hin und her wackel, dann bewegt sich der ganze hinterbau so komisch



Sind die Lager platt?


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Juni 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Einfach mal den Schnellspanner zumachen, ...



sind zu 



Hopi schrieb:


> Sind die Lager platt?




das ist die frage...keine ahnung...wie immer


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juni 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> sind zu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. Juni 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> was für nen runde meinste denn? ich muss erstmal mein bike auf die reihe bringen, wenn ich an meinem hinterrad hin und her wackel, dann bewegt sich der ganze hinterbau so komisch



Was bewegt sich denn das Rad? (Ist normal)
Oder der Hinterbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (24. Juni 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was bewegt sich denn das Rad? (Ist normal)
> Oder der Hinterbau?



scherzbold...ich würde ja fast aufs rad tippen, so genau weiß ich nicht ob es der hinterbau ist oder halt die nabe oder felge oder was weiß ich halt...2 linke hände und keine ahnung...passt prima zusammen


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juni 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> scherzbold...ich würde ja fast aufs rad tippen, so genau weiß ich nicht ob es der hinterbau ist oder halt die nabe oder felge oder was weiß ich halt...2 linke hände und keine ahnung...passt prima zusammen



du machst dich immer schlechter als du bist...hol mal stefans meinung ein


----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> scherzbold...ich würde ja fast aufs rad tippen, so genau weiß ich nicht ob es der hinterbau ist oder halt die nabe oder felge oder was weiß ich halt...2 linke hände und keine ahnung...passt prima zusammen



Also wenn Du dich nie blicken lässt und dich auch sonst dort hinter dem Berg versteckst, kann man Dir auch nicht helfen


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juni 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Also wenn Du dich nie blicken lässt und dich auch sonst dort hinter dem Berg versteckst, kann man Dir auch nicht helfen



jepp


----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> jepp



Uwe ich glaube wir müssen mal das Werkzeug einpacken und eine Not OP durchführen.
Sonst gibt man uns noch die Schuld, weil er vor lauter Frust noch schwerer wird und die Bodenplatte des Hauses beschädigt


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juni 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Uwe ich glaube wir müssen mal das Werkzeug einpacken und eine Not OP durchführen.
> Sonst gibt man uns noch die Schuld, weil er vor lauter Frust noch schwerer wird und die Bodenplatte des Hauses beschädigt



nen großen knüppel müssen wir aber auch mit nehmen


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> du machst dich immer schlechter als du bist...hol mal stefans meinung ein



hab ich schon...er tippt auf die felge, aber so genau weiß er es auch nicht


----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> nen großen knüppel müssen wir aber auch mit nehmen



Ach das geht schon  Wir machen Ihn mit Kabelbindern am Bike fest bis er so schmal ist, dass er sie abstreifen kann


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Juni 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Also wenn Du dich nie blicken lässt und dich auch sonst dort hinter dem Berg versteckst, kann man Dir auch nicht helfen



also verstecken ist voll cool und überhaupt nicht anstrengend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (24. Juni 2008)

Schau doch mal nach ob die Speichen fest sind!
Den Fuxx würd eich nicht ans Rad lassen, danach quieeeeettttsssscccchhhhtttt es schrecklich!


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Juni 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Uwe ich glaube wir müssen mal das Werkzeug einpacken und eine Not OP durchführen.
> Sonst gibt man uns noch die Schuld, weil er vor lauter Frust noch schwerer wird und die Bodenplatte des Hauses beschädigt



hmm...da fehlen mir gerade mal die worte


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> nen großen knüppel müssen wir aber auch mit nehmen



nicht das du dir damit am ende noch weh tust


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. Juni 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> nicht das du dir damit am ende noch weh tust



geht das?


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Juni 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> geht das?



der u. aus n.i. kann das - GANZ SICHER


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. Juni 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> der u. aus n.i. kann das - GANZ SICHER



Dann pass mal schön auf dich auf damit dir nichts geschieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2008)

was ist nun mit den Speichen? sind sie fest oder nicht


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Juni 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Dann pass mal schön auf dich auf damit dir nichts geschieht.



hast doch gehört - ich verstecke mich ja gut hinterm dem berg...quasi voll getarnt


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Juni 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> was ist nun mit den Speichen? sind sie fest oder nicht



nö nicht so richtig


----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2008)

dann sollten wir mal schauen ob sie nur nachgespannt werden müssen


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juni 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Den Fuxx würd eich nicht ans Rad lassen, danach quieeeeettttsssscccchhhhtttt es schrecklich!




das war übrigens ein baudenzug


----------



## _jazzman_ (24. Juni 2008)

Nabend...
Hab da mal was vom 18.07. und Winterberg gelesen... Ist das was ernstes? Sollte ich mir da mal Urlaub nehmen?

Grüße aus Frongraisch...


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juni 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Nabend...
> Hab da mal was vom 18.07. und Winterberg gelesen... Ist das was ernstes? Sollte ich mir da mal Urlaub nehmen?
> 
> Grüße aus Frongraisch...



solltest du!


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Juni 2008)

hab den stefan auch schon mal informiert...wie fest ist denn der 18.?...er müsste dann ja urlaub nehmen...


----------



## Zilli (25. Juni 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Nabend...
> Hab da mal was vom 18.07. und Winterberg gelesen... Ist das was ernstes? Sollte ich mir da mal Urlaub nehmen?
> 
> Grüße aus Frongraisch...


Da hab ich Urlaub, dass ist jetzt schon klar ... nur bin ich an dem Tag grad ca. 1.100 km wech von hier *winsel*.

btw.: Warum ist gerade jetzt so'n Kaiserwetter 

GN8 @all

@HKN: Grüß Dich, schön das es mal Lebenszeichen von Dir gibt


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hab den stefan auch schon mal informiert...wie fest ist denn der 18.?...er müsste dann ja urlaub nehmen...



gaaaaaaaaaaanz fest...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (25. Juni 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Da hab ich Urlaub, dass ist jetzt schon klar ... nur bin ich an dem Tag grad ca. 1.100 km wech von hier *winsel*.
> 
> btw.: Warum ist gerade jetzt so'n Kaiserwetter
> 
> ...



es ist babbschwül und das hat nichts mit kaiserwetter zu tun  
trotzdem: einen schönen guten morgen euch allen.


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> es ist babbschwül und das hat nichts mit kaiserwetter zu tun
> trotzdem: einen schönen guten morgen euch allen.



ist genau richtig zum biken...

...nur schaffe macht kein spaß


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Juni 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> @HKN: Grüß Dich, schön das es mal Lebenszeichen von Dir gibt



gude zili,

ich wollte halt nicht ganz in vergessenheit geraten...


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...nur schaffe macht kein spaß



da sagste was...


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. Juni 2008)

Ich will heim.......


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich will heim.......



ich komm mit, wo hier eh gleich die welt untergeht


----------



## Deifel (25. Juni 2008)

*Bild auf Wunsch gelöscht*


----------



## ratte (25. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich komm mit, wo hier eh gleich die welt untergeht


FFM-Höchst meldet: *blub*


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2008)

langen auch *blub*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Juni 2008)

Och, mein Büro ist so hoch, da kanns lange regnen bis ich nasse Füße kriege.


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2008)

sehr geiles Wetter  schatz heute DH


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. Juni 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> sehr geiles Wetter  schatz heute DH



Nee heute nicht!
Neu Isenburg blub blub blub......


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Nee heute nicht!
> blub......



stell dich nicht so an  da kommen mal 3 Tropfen runter und schon bockst Du


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. Juni 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> stell dich nicht so an  da kommen mal 3 Tropfen runter und schon bockst Du



Ich bin halt ein so zierliches Pflänzchen.....


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2008)

Daaaaa! alles trocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2008)

lügner man sieht doch die pfützen


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> lügner man sieht doch die pfützen



das sind die neuen Reifenreinigungsbecken


----------



## mzaskar (25. Juni 2008)

ich seh eindeutig blauer Himmel und 30°


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich seh eindeutig blauer Himmel und 30°



 meine Rede


----------



## Maggo (25. Juni 2008)

*wurde wegen besagtem Bild vom Mod editiert*


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Juni 2008)

stefan und bodo schauen mal ob sie am 18. urlaub bekommen...


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2008)

was macht dein LR?


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Juni 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> was macht dein LR?



hat sich nix verändert. ich weiß ja nicht ob ich da mal einfach selbst dran rumdrehen soll. wer weiß wie die felge dann aussieht.


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2008)

was hälst Du von einer kurzen runde am Feldi und ich schau mir das mal an?


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Juni 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> was hälst Du von einer kurzen runde am Feldi und ich schau mir das mal an?



sorry komme ich aktuell nicht hin...kein auto, kein ralph am feldo   

was ein glück das ich immer wieder ausreden finde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2008)

*zustimmendesnicken*


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2008)

kein wunder das Du immer runder wirst


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2008)

mist ich würd ja auch gern...aber shutteln...na und um die uhrzeit machts kein spaß hinzufahren


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2008)

hast Du vergessen das es bis ca 22:00 hell ist


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Juni 2008)

so mal mit stefan das ding auseinander genommen. ist wohl nen lager vom hinterbau. er meint aber das ich noch mit fahren kann. nur irgendwann sollte man es mal machen


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2008)

na dann rauf auf das Rad  macht auch gleich einen schlanken Fuß


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Juni 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> na dann rauf auf das Rad  macht auch gleich einen schlanken Fuß



och mein fuß ist immer noch schlank...du bist ja auch noch hier...du müsstest doch schon auf dem weg sein


----------



## mzaskar (26. Juni 2008)

Hoi Lugxx, Daumen hoch für den Link in deiner Sig


----------



## oldrizzo (26. Juni 2008)

wodan und oldrizzo melden sich hiermit für den 18. auch mal an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> och mein fuß ist immer noch schlank...du bist ja auch noch hier...du müsstest doch schon auf dem weg sein



ich muss noch etwas für einen Kunden fertig machen und dann fahre


----------



## dschugaschwili (26. Juni 2008)

geht morgen was? hab keine termine...


----------



## dschugaschwili (26. Juni 2008)

geile mucke, besser als das em-spiel.

http://www.deepmix.ru/


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (26. Juni 2008)

Olé


----------



## habkeinnick (27. Juni 2008)

ich hab mal geschaut ob die alte dh noch steht...hut ab bin ich unfit


----------



## fUEL (27. Juni 2008)

Hi Lugga
Rahmen da -  Fahrrad bauen..............jippyyyyyyyyyyyy
Der Reset Steuersatz fehlt noch...mal sehen ob der morgen noch kommt, 

Wg sonntag müssen wir mal sehen, der Kili wartet noch auf die Hinterbaulager .........


ich meld mich morgen 
Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juni 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich hab mal geschaut ob die alte dh noch steht...hut ab bin ich unfit



 hats spaß gemacht?


----------



## maverick65 (27. Juni 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> geht morgen was? hab keine termine...


 

morgen leider nur eine "faule" bus/shuttletour, habe nachtschicht


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juni 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> morgen leider nur eine "faule" bus/shuttletour, habe nachtschicht



um wieviel uhr?


----------



## habkeinnick (27. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hats spaß gemacht?




ja war ganz lustig...aber ich war so im a***h das ich erstmal 2 stunden schlafen musste


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juni 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ja war ganz lustig...aber ich war so im a***h das ich erstmal 2 stunden schlafen musste



ich penn fast immer nach dem fahren


----------



## MissQuax (27. Juni 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> morgen leider nur eine "faule" bus/shuttletour, habe nachtschicht





Lucafabian schrieb:


> um wieviel uhr?


 
Was denn? Die Shuttletour oder die Nachtschicht? 

Scherz beiseite, iss schon klar was du wissen willst :
wir fahren mit dem Bus 13.05 Uhr (ab Haltestelle Hohemark).

Gruss, vielleicht bis morgen,
MissQuax


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juni 2008)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Was denn? Die Shuttletour oder die Nachtschicht?
> 
> Scherz beiseite, iss schon klar was du wissen willst :
> wir fahren mit dem Bus 13.05 Uhr (ab Haltestelle Hohemark).
> ...





zu früh...


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juni 2008)

Moin Lugxx


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juni 2008)

Icq?


----------



## MissQuax (27. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> zu früh...


 
Es fährt noch einer um 15.34 Uhr - der ist für uns aber diesmal zu spät (wegen der Nachtschicht ) - sonst wären wir wohl wieder 2 mal geshuttelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. Juni 2008)

15:34 und Nachtschicht  Dachte immer Nachtschicht ist in der Nacht wenn es dunkel ist


----------



## habkeinnick (27. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich penn fast immer nach dem fahren



ja ja mach mir mut...


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juni 2008)

Das nächste mal in Hessen können wir unsere Rundungen ja gemeinsam den Berg hoch und runter wuchten 


PS: AKKU ist leer


----------



## habkeinnick (27. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das nächste mal in Hessen können wir unsere Rundungen ja gemeinsam den Berg hoch und runter wuchten
> 
> 
> PS: AKKU ist leer



cool, machen wir mit einkehrschwung zu kaffee und kuchen...könntest mich aber noch bestätigen


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das nächste mal in Hessen können wir unsere Rundungen ja gemeinsam den Berg hoch und runter wuchten
> 
> 
> PS: AKKU ist leer



Strom gefunden


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juni 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> cool, machen wir mit einkehrschwung zu kaffee und kuchen...könntest mich aber noch bestätigen



Juup, und danach ein Weizen  ---- Man(n) muss ja in Form bleiben und nicht so ein Hacken werden wie der Lugxx


----------



## habkeinnick (27. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Juup, und danach ein Weizen  ---- Man(n) muss ja in Form bleiben und nicht so ein Hacken werden wie der Lugxx



eine windböhe und er ist weg  aber irgendwie brauche ich was stabileres...teilweise dachte ich heute das ich mein bike klein kriege..


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juni 2008)

Nicolai?


----------



## habkeinnick (27. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nicolai?



nee ne wildsau oder nen keiler, ein demo würde ich auch nehmen. ach gibt soviele schöne bikes....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. Juni 2008)

Deswegen hat er immer Schützer, Rucksack und FF an  Mehr Gewicht erhöht die Bodenhaftung 






Sorry Lugxx wer feph schlafen geht ist selber schuld


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juni 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> nee ne wildsau oder nen keiler, ein demo würde ich auch nehmen. ach gibt soviele schöne bikes....



Hast du dir mal die Zonenschein Dinger angeschaut?


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hast du dir mal die Zonenschein Dinger angeschaut?



ja hatte ich auch schon mal...aber irgendwie sagen die mir nicht so zu.

wenn votec nicht schon ca. 1000 mal pleite gegangen wäre auch V.FR 1.3 ganz interessant


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juni 2008)

stimmt eigentlich eine gute Firma .... aber was macht man wenn was kaputt geht?

Hatte das mit GT, Rahmen gebrochen, doch leider haben die irgendwie Pleite gemacht un der neue Vertrieb fühlte sich nicht zuständig für die alten Probleme


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Juni 2008)

VORSICHT...ihr schwergewichte


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juni 2008)

AHHH  es lebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (28. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> VORSICHT...ihr schwergewichte




komm doch


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> stimmt eigentlich eine gute Firma .... aber was macht man wenn was kaputt geht?
> 
> Hatte das mit GT, Rahmen gebrochen, doch leider haben die irgendwie Pleite gemacht un der neue Vertrieb fühlte sich nicht zuständig für die alten Probleme



genau das ist da problem...naja vielleicht gibts ja nächstes jahr das frx mit doppelbrücke


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juni 2008)

und schon ist er wieder verstummt


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> AHHH  es lebt



was heißt hier es?????? 


am 18 ist treffen in winterberg...was ist mit dir? du kommst doch auch!?

und hast den hkn jetzt eindlich dort wo du seit heut morgen mitGLIEDbist betstätigt?


das mit icq hab ich zu spät gesehen..aber wir könnten schon mal wieder ne flasche zusammen leeren


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und schon ist er wieder verstummt



*von wegen verstummt!*


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und schon ist er wieder verstummt



alte mann ist bestimmt müde und hat roten im kopf


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Juni 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> alte mann ist bestimmt müde und hat roten im kopf



@mod: kannst du hakan und zaskar auf die freireiter fred ignore liste nehmen?


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juni 2008)

ermm nö, noch nicht .... mia Culpa

Ne Winterberg ist mir zu heftig


Morgen ist Schonung, am Sonntag gibt es einen kleinen Marathon (siehe Sig) nächste Woche ncohmal den Antenntrail '(der muss schneller gehen) am nächsten WE bin ich in de Röhn (Grill & Drink)


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @mod: kannst du hakan und zaskar auf die freireiter fred ignore liste nehmen?



mach doch selbern...immer 2mal mehr wie du


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...nächsten WE bin ich in de Röhn (Grill & Drink)



ich bin glaub ich gleich mal bed & sleep


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (28. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ermm nö, noch nicht .... mia Culpa
> 
> Ne Winterberg ist mir zu heftig
> 
> ...




du weißt das die rhön blitzer verseucht ist, jeder ort hat mindestens drei stück!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Juni 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> mach doch selbern...immer 2mal mehr wie du







habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich bin glaub ich gleich mal bed & sleep


werd ich auch machen


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Juni 2008)

GN8 jungs


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juni 2008)

Juup, nacht und ich nehm noch einen Wein


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> du weißt das die rhön blitzer verseucht ist, jeder ort hat mindestens drei stück!!!



Fahre ja nicht selbst


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Juni 2008)

morsche...


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juni 2008)

moin


----------



## fUEL (28. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> werd ich auch machen


 

Hi uwe, falls Du schon wieder aufgestanden bist  hätte ich Dir eine pn wegen morgen geschickt.
Gruß Frank


----------



## McRic (28. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute,
mir wurde das Forum empfohlen. Organisiert ihr Ausflüge zum Feldberg?
Grüße

Ricardo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (28. Juni 2008)

Was issn jetzt morgen?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. Juni 2008)

Was'n morgen?


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juni 2008)

Sonntag


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Juni 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was issn jetzt morgen?





Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was'n morgen?





mzaskar schrieb:


> Sonntag



jepp, und 11:00 hohemark zum shutteln...


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juni 2008)

faule Sägge


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. Juni 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was'n morgen?



Habe dir eine sms geschrieben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2008)

Bruder mach mal piep...kommst du auch?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Juni 2008)

Dann mal viel Spaß, mir passt das heute nicht in den Kalender.


----------



## McRic (29. Juni 2008)

Hallo Lucafabian,

Wie organisiert ihr euch zum "Shutteln"?? Die Linie 511 nimmt keinen Biker mehr mit. Habt ihr eigenen Trasport?

Grüße


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2008)

wenn wir das nicht selbst organisieren oder selbst hochtreten wollen

kann man mit nem bus zum sandplacken hochfahren...geht def., haben wir heute gemacht


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juni 2008)

Faule Bande


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Juni 2008)

...recht ham se....


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Juni 2008)

so moin.....


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Juni 2008)

...gugg ma auf die uhr...

gleich ist? na was wohl?


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Juni 2008)

@ uwe bin dann doch übern feldi heim 
war a lusdisches ründche 
1400hm und 52km


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Juni 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...gugg ma auf die uhr...
> 
> gleich ist? na was wohl?



19 uhr bei kika sandmann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McRic (29. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

fahrt ihr lieber viel bergauf ?
wie lange fahrt ihr von sandplacken bis zum Großen Feldberg?

Grüße


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> 19 uhr bei kika sandmann?



ok... mit f fängts an und mit inale hörts auf.....


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2008)

McRic schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> fahrt ihr lieber viel bergauf ?
> wie lange fahrt ihr von sandplacken bis zum Großen Feldberg?
> ...



dauert gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz lange


liest du pn's ?


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Juni 2008)

du soag a moal luggx.... woas moant dann der? berg-auf-fahren? i woas ned woas dees is....


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> du soag a moal luggx.... woas moant dann der? berg-auf-fahren? i woas ned woas dees is....



hab das schonmal gehört  
es soll wirklich leut geben die sowas machen, ich denk aber das sind nur gerüchte. sowas macht doch keiner freiwillig


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Juni 2008)




----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2008)

aber das biken heut im taunus war trotzdem gut....


----------



## dschugaschwili (29. Juni 2008)

sorry wegen meines ausbleibens. 
mehr als faul in der sonne liegen war heute nicht drin...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. Juni 2008)

Muss auch mal sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (30. Juni 2008)

du bist sehr verständnisvoll. danke mein freund!


----------



## McRic (30. Juni 2008)

dann wenn es nur Bergab geht würde ich mich freuen mal bei Gelegenheit mitzumachen.

cheers

Ricardo


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. Juli 2008)

Für bergauf gibt es das!

http://www.n24.de/news/newsitem_972149.html


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juli 2008)

Krass


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juli 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Für bergauf gibt es das!
> 
> http://www.n24.de/news/newsitem_972149.html



das ist ja klasse....lediglich ein bissel hoher verbrauch


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. Juli 2008)

Na ja für 60 bis 80Km 60 Cent geht noch.
Ist billiger wie der Bus zum Sandplacken und die Gesichter der anderen Biker sind unbezahlbar!!

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juli 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Na ja für 60 bis 80Km 60 Cent geht noch.
> Ist billiger wie der Bus zum Sandplacken und die Gesichter der anderen Biker sind unbezahlbar!!
> 
> // Rocky



wohl wahr...

aber damit den x-trail vom feldi runter?


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. Juli 2008)

Mit der Gabel wohl kein Problem.....


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juli 2008)

die kannst du wegwerfen danach...die hat die tauchrohre ja unten...wer kommt denn auf so ne idee????


----------



## oldrizzo (1. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> die kannst du wegwerfen danach...die hat die tauchrohre ja unten...wer kommt denn auf so ne idee????



?

das ist eine upside-down... und? warum soll die den x-trail nicht überleben?


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2008)

weil Uwe selbst bei einer normalen Gabel die Tauchrohre klein bekommt


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juli 2008)

Der Uwe kriegt aber auch alles kaputt  

Mal lesen was er in Meran so alles klein kriegt


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juli 2008)

heeeeeeeeeeeee....vorsicht...grrrrrrrrr

@Rizzo: den x vielleicht, aber das meer ganz bestimmt nicht. untenrum hat meine gabel inzwischen fast keine farbe mehr, ich fahr irgendwie immer zu dicht an den großen steinen vorbei 

@Hopi: mmmhh, ist das ein lob? 

@Zaskar:


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> heeeeeeeeeeeee....vorsicht...grrrrrrrrr
> 
> @Rizzo: den x vielleicht, aber das meer ganz bestimmt nicht. untenrum hat meine gabel inzwischen fast keine farbe mehr, ich fahr irgendwie immer zu dicht an den großen steinen vorbei
> 
> ...



Soso, du bist also der Einzige, dessen Lackierung allein durch die Reibung des Fahrtwindes leidet.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mal lesen was er in Meran so alles klein kriegt



Wahrscheinlich den Weinkeller des Gastgebers.


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juli 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich den Weinkeller des Gastgebers.



na dann komm ich aber nicht mehr zum biken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (1. Juli 2008)

fährst doch eh nur runter  das kann man auch mit zwei Flaschen Roten im Kopf 

Dann fällt sich auch angenehmer 





Spass beiseite lass einfach es Rad und dich ganz  Wo krieg ich denn sonst meinen Rotwein her


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. Juli 2008)

G'nau. Und benimm dich nicht wie eine Wildsau, nachher sperren sie noch die Trails und reservieren die Funivia exklusiv für die Rotsocken.


----------



## fUEL (1. Juli 2008)

Lieber uwe 

Ein schönen Urlaub wünsch ich Dir 













.............und den Trail vom Broglessattel nach St. Ulrich, nun du glaubst es mir ja nicht .............geiler Trail...........wenn Du ihn gefahren bist bringst Du mir bitte als Dankeschön ne gute Flasche mit.............hihi.........bin nicht neidisch aber ich wär jetzt auch gern in Südtirol.



Viel spaßßßßßß.........und laß das bike heile..........ich hab den rahmen schließlich lange pfleglich behandelt für dich


----------



## Zilli (1. Juli 2008)

Schönen Urlaub Lugxx für Dich und Family und Grüße an den Nils.
Sag dem 2er, ich konnte jetzt leider ned mit  .

Ansonsten werde ich ab Fr. oder Sa. meine ersten Bike-Versuche nach 2 Wochen und 2 Tagen erzwungener Abstinenz machen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



(erstma nur xx-mäßig)


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juli 2008)

Achja, Lugxx nicht so hoch hinaus, du hast das falsche Sportgerät dabei


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juli 2008)

so..gleich gehts in die kiste und nach dem aufstehen gleich los in richtung süden.

wollen wir doch mal sehen obs da unten noch genauso schön ist wie letztes jahr, der zweier der dreier und der vom hirzer runter


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. Juli 2008)

Schönen Urlaub. 

Btw. in gut 10 Wochen geht's auch endlich wieder los. L.A.G.O.


----------



## rocky_mountain (2. Juli 2008)

@all

Freitag 18Uhr Hohemark wer lust hat ist da!

// Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Juli 2008)

Bislang eine schier überwältigende Resonanz.

Aber gut, ich will es euch nachsehen. Am Samstag startet schließlich die TdF. Wahrscheinlich holt ihr gerade alle die Rennräder aus dem Keller, rasiert euch die Beine und versucht in das enge Lycra-Dress zu schlüpfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (3. Juli 2008)

woher weisst du 

Denke mal du sprichst aus eigener Erfahrung


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Juli 2008)

In der Tat, ich stehe zu meinen Jugendsünden. Dereinst nannte ich ein Zehngang-RR (ohgottohgott, ich schreib's wirklich) mein eigen. Ich zählte etwa 9 oder 10 Lenze und Mountainbikes kamen erst 10 Jahre später auf.

Auch wenn es die schwärzeste Stunde meines damals noch jungen Lebens war, so habe ich rechtzeitige auf den wahren Pfad der Tugend zurückgefunden.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Juli 2008)

Heute bewahrt mich eine ausgeprägte und unheilbare Asphaltallergie vor leichtsinnigen und unbedachten Fehltritten.


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Juli 2008)

Uns in Lycra will doch keiner sehen!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Juli 2008)

Und was hast du da an?


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Juli 2008)

Das was du da an hast!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Juli 2008)

Ach sorry, sieh mir meine unbedachte Frage nach. Das sind die neuen DH-Dresses, wie sie die Jungs jetzt auch bei der WM zur Schau stellten. Bei Entscheidungen im Hundertstel-Bereich ist flatternde Kleidung nicht mehr zeitgemäß.

Als Ewiggestriger habe ich diese Entwicklung verschlafen.


----------



## Hopi (3. Juli 2008)

sehr fesch   jungs


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Juli 2008)

Da hast du aber lange im Archiv gesucht. Die Bilder stammen doch aus der Zeit als das Rad gerade erfunden war.

Aber du hast Recht - sowas will wirklich keiner sehen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Juli 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> sehr fesch   jungs



Wir waren jung und brauchten das Geld.


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Juli 2008)

Ich will ja nix sagen aber die Bilder sind aus der selben Woche.....


----------



## Hopi (3. Juli 2008)

besser spät als nie (die Erkenntnis)


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Juli 2008)

Ich widerspreche ungern, aber unser Freund Ghostshifter war in diesem Jahr nicht mit in Finale. Und das ist unbestritten die Darstellung seiner handwerklichen Fähigkeiten, die da auf dem Bild zu sehen sind.


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Juli 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wir waren jung und brauchten das Geld.


Welches Geld?


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Juli 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich widerspreche ungern, aber unser Freund Ghostshifter war in diesem Jahr nicht mit in Finale. Und das ist unbestritten die Darstellung seiner handwerklichen Fähigkeiten, die da auf dem Bild zu sehen sind.


Stimmt da hast du recht!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Juli 2008)

Sag nur, du hast die Assos-Werbeprämie nicht in deiner Steuererklärung angegeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Juli 2008)

Soll ich erzählen das du gerne einen weißen Lycra Scott Einteiler hättest es aber an der Größe (des Einteilers) scheitert!


----------



## Maggo (3. Juli 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Das was du da an hast!



also: gegen lycra ist ja grundsätzlich nichts einzuwenden, wems gefällt der solls nutzen. zuerst dachtw ich bei den bildchen:"naja. die protektoren passen jetzt nicht so richtig zum dress!", dann aber muss ich bei der person rechts im letzten bild diese weißen kniestrümpfe entdecken.......... ihr gehört aus dem wald geschmissen


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Juli 2008)

Da ist der Wald vor lauter schreck abgebrannt!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> also: gegen lycra ist ja grundsätzlich nichts einzuwenden, wems gefällt der solls nutzen. zuerst dachtw ich bei den bildchen:"naja. die protektoren passen jetzt nicht so richtig zum dress!", dann aber muss ich bei der person rechts im letzten bild diese weißen kniestrümpfe entdecken.......... ihr gehört aus dem wald geschmissen



Das sind keine Protektoren. Das ist die neueste Errungenschaft der internationeln Pannendienste. Damit kann man sich bedenkelos zur Reparatur eines Defektes an einem hochtechnologischen Sportgerät hinknieen. Gut, die Ästhtik leidet, aber Funktion geht vor.


----------



## Maggo (3. Juli 2008)

verstehe, brauch ich also auch noch.....


----------



## mzaskar (3. Juli 2008)

sehr sexy, Habe gerade 5 Franken in den Schlitz meines DVD Dinges gesteckt 

Aber es kommen keine weiteren Bilder mehr 



PS: wie ist den der Deuter Rucksack so?? Passt da noch ne Kamera rein?? (SLR)


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Juli 2008)

Die Revue im weissen Renneinteiler wurde abgesagt.


----------



## caroka (3. Juli 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> sehr fesch   jungs





Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Da hast du aber lange im Archiv gesucht. Die Bilder stammen doch aus der Zeit als das Rad gerade erfunden war.
> 
> Aber du hast Recht - sowas will wirklich keiner sehen.



Nein, nein......
Da fiel mir doch tatsächlich ein, dass ich schon lange nicht mehr hinter Euren in Lycra eingepackten Astralkörpern hinterher gefahren bin.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> PS: wie ist den der Deuter Rucksack so?? Passt da noch ne Kamera rein?? (SLR)



Für eine SLR ist er zu klein. Du müsstest Gehäuse und Objektiv getrennt reinstecken, dann geht's in Ausnahmefällen. Wenn du aber noch eine Weste einpacken willst, dann ist er definitiv nicht die erste Wahl.

Leichtes Tagesgepäck und eine Kompakte passen aber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McRic (3. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin über einen Kumpel auf das Forum gekommen. Ich such Leute, die ab und zu auf dem Feldberg biken wollen. Ich habe gesehen, dass ihr euch morgen am Hohenmark trefft und wollte mal fragen ob ich mit fahren darf.
Welche Strecke fahrt ihr denn so gerne?

Grüße

Ricardo


----------



## mzaskar (3. Juli 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Für eine SLR ist er zu klein. Du müsstest Gehäuse und Objektiv getrennt reinstecken, dann geht's in Ausnahmefällen. Wenn du aber noch eine Weste einpacken willst, dann ist er definitiv nicht die erste Wahl.
> 
> Leichtes Tagesgepäck und eine Kompakte passen aber.



Danke für die Info  

Dann gibt es ectl. doch den CB Havoc  Habe gerade festgestellt, dass sich mein Snowboardrucksack wohl super dafür eignet  Es passt de FF incl, Schützer aussen dran, eine Trinkblase hinein und auch sonst noch allen Möglichen Platz für Schaufel, Sonde .... ach nee das ist ja wieder Winter


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Juli 2008)

Wer da ist, ist da. Die genaue Streckenführung steht noch nicht. Irgendwie gemütlich Richtung Altkönig raufkurbeln und mit Spaß wieder runter.

Wenn du neben dem Protektor auch noch Stauraum willst, dann sind's eher die Deuter Wintermodelle. Eigentlich unterscheiden sie sich nur in den Details, die im Alltagsgebrauch aber kaum ins Gewicht fallen.

Der Attack ist halt kompakt und auf 'ner Tagestour braucht's nicht so viel Platz.


----------



## mzaskar (4. Juli 2008)

Thx, for the information 

Das ist ungefähr das was ich habe von TNF


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Juli 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Nein, nein......
> Da fiel mir doch tatsächlich ein, dass ich schon lange nicht mehr hinter Euren in Lycra eingepackten Astralkörpern hinterher gefahren bin.



Danke für die Blumen.
Du kannst doch auch gar nicht hinter uns fahren, du fällst doch vor lauter lachen vom Rad.
Lass dich doch mal wieder sehen.

// Rocky


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sehr sexy, Habe gerade 5 Franken in den Schlitz meines DVD Dinges gesteckt
> 
> Aber es kommen keine weiteren Bilder mehr
> 
> ...



Hey, für nur 5 Franken machen wir uns nicht zum Affen......
Da musst du schon etwas mehr investieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (4. Juli 2008)

McRic schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin über einen Kumpel auf das Forum gekommen. Ich such Leute, die ab und zu auf dem Feldberg biken wollen. Ich habe gesehen, dass ihr euch morgen am Hohenmark trefft und wollte mal fragen ob ich mit fahren darf.
> Welche Strecke fahrt ihr denn so gerne?
> ...



probiers doch mal aus wenn die chemie stimmt hat sicher nie jemand was gegen nen mitfahrer.......


----------



## mzaskar (4. Juli 2008)

DAs ist noch echte, harte Währung


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Juli 2008)

McRic schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin über einen Kumpel auf das Forum gekommen. Ich such Leute, die ab und zu auf dem Feldberg biken wollen. Ich habe gesehen, dass ihr euch morgen am Hohenmark trefft und wollte mal fragen ob ich mit fahren darf.
> Welche Strecke fahrt ihr denn so gerne?
> ...



Hi, dann komm doch um 18Uhr zur Hohenmark.
Es geht aber langsam (sehr langsam) bergauf....

// Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> probiers doch mal aus wenn die chemie stimmt hat sicher nie jemand was gegen nen mitfahrer.......



Chemie überlassen wir den Rennradfahrern. Bei uns gibt's nur Naturprodukte die in den einschlägigen Reinheitsgeboten hinterlegt sind.


----------



## dschugaschwili (4. Juli 2008)

morsche,
bleibts bei 1800?

ach ja, für drei beteiligte wären auch zwei schattelaktionen möglich... setzt natürlich ein zweites kfz voraus.

christoph, ich kann dich auch gerne ab sachsenbeachbach mitnehmen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Juli 2008)

Hi Tom,

Danke für das Angebot.
Ich habe mein Bike im Auto und wollte von Neu Isenburg direkt zur Hohenmark. Das wird dann wohl zu umständlich oder?

// Christoph


----------



## dschugaschwili (4. Juli 2008)

oder was? mach wie du denkst. ich fahre 1730 los. bis später...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Juli 2008)

Na ja, in meiner Kiste ist ja auch Platz. Die Bikes bei Tom rein, die Fahrer bei mir.

Wie klingt das?


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Juli 2008)

Ihr faulen Sägge.......


----------



## dschugaschwili (4. Juli 2008)

das klingt, als ob ein freireiter bald wieder einen eurovansitz bei ebay verkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (4. Juli 2008)

apropos ebay: hab mir heut nen stadtflitzer gegönnt. meinem wunsch entsprechend singlespeedtauglich, da horizontale ausfallenden. 

dem interessierten: http://www.cpcycles.com/products.php?plid=m21b8s20p1605

natürlich zu einem ganz anderen preis!


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Juli 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> apropos ebay: hab mir heut nen stadtflitzer gegönnt. meinem wunsch entsprechend singlespeedtauglich, da horizontale ausfallenden.
> 
> dem interessierten: http://www.cpcycles.com/products.php?plid=m21b8s20p1605
> 
> natürlich zu einem ganz anderen preis!



Was macht man den da mit?


----------



## Hopi (4. Juli 2008)

Ei ei ei was ist denn dass? Kommt Ihr jetzt in die Jahre


----------



## dschugaschwili (4. Juli 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> stadtflitzer



urban and speedy. auch wenn man in die jahre kommt...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (4. Juli 2008)

Hi Rocky, Bruder,
ich muss euch leider (und glaubt mir, ich mache das nicht gerne! ) für heute absagen. Ich habe leider noch zu viel im Bür? zu erledigen, dass ich wahrscheinlich gar kein Tageslicht bekommen werde...und jetzt bitte ich um eine kleine Runde Mitleid!!! 

Wie sieht es denn in der nächsten Woche bei euch aus? So am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag?

Leidvolle Grüße,
HR1


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Juli 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Hi Rocky, Bruder,
> ich muss euch leider (und glaubt mir, ich mache das nicht gerne! ) für heute absagen. Ich habe leider noch zu viel im Bür? zu erledigen, dass ich wahrscheinlich gar kein Tageslicht bekommen werde...und jetzt bitte ich um eine kleine Runde Mitleid!!!
> 
> Wie sieht es denn in der nächsten Woche bei euch aus? So am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag?
> ...



Servus HR1

schade aber Mitleid wirst du bei uns nicht bekommen, nur Hohn und Spott.
Ja wenn man die Woche über langsam arbeitet, muss man halt am Freitag wenn die Anderen bergabfahren gehen arbeiten.

Bis die Tage 
Rocky


----------



## Hot Rod1 (4. Juli 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Servus HR1
> 
> schade aber Mitleid wirst du bei uns nicht bekommen, nur Hohn und Spott.
> Ja wenn man die Woche über langsam arbeitet, muss man halt am Freitag wenn die Anderen bergabfahren gehen arbeiten.
> ...



  

Du du du...wir sehen uns noch


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Juli 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Du du du...wir sehen uns noch



Aber nicht heute.....(schade)
Schaffe nicht zu viel.

// Rocky


----------



## McRic (4. Juli 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hi, dann komm doch um 18Uhr zur Hohenmark.
> Es geht aber langsam (sehr langsam) bergauf....
> 
> // Rocky





Servus,

ich konnte heute doch nicht vor 17 Uhr vom Büro raus aber danke für deine Einladung. Fahrt ihr auch am WE ?? 
Sag mal...seid ihr schon in Beerfelden ? Wie schaut es dort aus?
Grüße

Ric


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (5. Juli 2008)

Ja, waren wir schon. Nette lines, schön flowig und ohne großen Stress zu fahren.


----------



## oldrizzo (5. Juli 2008)

....bis auf den wackeligen northshore... und den "wtf"-jump vor dem forstweg.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Juli 2008)

Happy B-day alter Fahrensmann.


----------



## dschugaschwili (6. Juli 2008)

morsche,
den glückwünschen muss ich mich zwingend anschliessen.

alles gute lieber christoph!


----------



## Maggo (6. Juli 2008)

tja, dann auch von mir alles gute. lass krachen aber fall net hin.


----------



## rocky_mountain (6. Juli 2008)

Danke Jungs,

ich hoffe das Alter macht sich nicht zu stark bemerkbar.

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (6. Juli 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Danke Jungs,
> 
> ich hoffe das Alter macht sich nicht zu stark bemerkbar.
> 
> // Rocky


.... naja, ich sach da mal nix , außer: 






  Alles Gute zum Geburtstag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 
ich hoffe man sieht sich nach den Ferien mal wieder .


----------



## schu2000 (6. Juli 2008)

Da schließ ich mich auch noch an bevors rum ist, Happy Biiiirthday


----------



## haihoo (7. Juli 2008)

Hi Ihr, wie schauts aus?? hätt vlt jemand lust ma in die andere richtung zu fahn, wos des flüssig wasser in trinkqualität gibt? Dachte da so an seering/langen/MÖRFELDEN... evtl morgen...

Grüße & auch HB
haihoo


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juli 2008)

Hoi Rocky

auch von mir alles Gute und viel Spass und viele Geschenke und viel Trail und viel alles und Gesundheit und Weltfrieden und Atomkraft Nein Danke und MFG und THC und ALC und alles was du willst


----------



## haihoo (8. Juli 2008)

Hi, will keiner? Hab da nochn super teaser von den SuperZeroS entdeckt zum appetitholen: http://broadbandsports.com/node/3363


----------



## Maggo (8. Juli 2008)

die jungs haben derbe skills, da friert einem das wasser im atem oder so. ich kann leider nicht weg, wäre aber einer rollerei durch die city vielleicht nächste woche abends nicht abgeneigt.....


----------



## haihoo (9. Juli 2008)

soo, an der praunheimer niddabrücke treffen sich n paar um 18³° fürn alden... wenns nich regnet schau ich auch ma vorbei.
p.s kann man das in unserem alter auch noch lernen?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Mtkeyf0B4U&feature=related
grüß h.


----------



## dschugaschwili (9. Juli 2008)

haihoo, das sind japaner, und junge noch dazu. die trainieren wahrscheinlich 20h am tag! wer so faul und dräge ist wie wir, wird solche weihen nie empfangen...


----------



## _jazzman_ (10. Juli 2008)

Moin...
Wer fährt nächsten Freitag alles mit nach Winterberg? 
Wieviel Uhr solls los gehen?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (10. Juli 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Moin...
> Wer fährt nächsten Freitag alles mit nach Winterberg?
> Wieviel Uhr solls los gehen?



Also ich will auf jeden Fall fahren (Faktor Wetter muss stimmen!)...
und ich würde sagen, dass wir so früh wie möglich losfahren, so gegen 8:00 Uhr? Rocky und Bruder wollen bestimmt auch mit 

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Juli 2008)

Der Tom und der Uwe sind wohl auch mit am Start.

Und nein, ich mache keine Angaben zur Uhrzeit. Mir glaubt man in dieser Beziehung eh nicht.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Juli 2008)

Ja ist de Wildfang denn schon wieder im Lande?


----------



## dschugaschwili (11. Juli 2008)

tja, unsuwe sollte in der tat bald zurück sein.

ich nehme wahrscheinlich noch den "russen ohne nerven" daniel mit. entscheidet sich erst im verlauf der nächsten woche. mein vehicle wäre dann, drei bigbikes+drei aktivisten, ausgelastet. 
los gehts wohl um 800 ab frankfurt. für die ca. 160km brauche ich gut 2h.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Juli 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> tja, unsuwe sollte in der tat bald zurück sein.
> 
> ich nehme wahrscheinlich noch den "russen ohne nerven" daniel mit. entscheidet sich erst im verlauf der nächsten woche. mein vehicle wäre dann, drei bigbikes+drei aktivisten, ausgelastet.
> los gehts wohl um 800 ab frankfurt. für die ca. 160km brauche ich gut 2h.



Ja, aber er soll genug Ersatzschläuche und eine leistungsfähige Pumpe dabei haben.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Juli 2008)

Fast 24h kein Eintrag, das kann doch gar nicht sein.

Jungs, heute hatte wir am Hahnenkamm eine wirklich geschmeidige Abfahrt und einen netten Spielplatz. Die 300 Hm kriegt man irgendwie hin, und dann ist Dauergrinsen angesagt.


----------



## Ted77 (13. Juli 2008)

ich sage auch mal wieder "Hallo".... war in letzter Zeit mehr am Schrauben als am Fahren... aber nun ist vorbei...


----------



## dschugaschwili (13. Juli 2008)

morsche, schon wieder so ein übler sonntagskater. kann wohl heute nur ne beachrunde drehen... ist sonst wer unterwegs?


----------



## haihoo (13. Juli 2008)

auch mosche,,,, beachrunde nach Langen oder eher stadt??
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=au0Zjn3eB9k
Gruß H.


----------



## dschugaschwili (13. Juli 2008)

sachsenbeachbach! maincafe, bierchen und in die sonne blinzeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haihoo (13. Juli 2008)

ei muss noch motogpstart sehen dann schau ich auch ma vorbei


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Juli 2008)

da bin ich wieder....


erstmal alles gute nachträglich an den christoph 

wg. freitag: wir sollten eher früh los 8:00 wär schon nicht schlecht, vielleicht auch um 8:30 an der tanke bei bad nauheim, wie uch immer die jetzt hieß
wg. den teilnehmern, soweit mir bekannt wollten 

1.) HKN 
2.) Stefan
3.) Wotan
4.) Rizzo
5.) Hot Rod
6.) Rocky
7.) Bruder
8.) Jazzmann
9.) Dschugasch 
10.) der Russe
11.) Nils
12.) mravagli (der nur englisch und italienisch spricht)
13.) Crazy Racer
14.) ich

was ist eigenlich mit euch:
Maggo
Zilli
haihoo
Ted77
chabo
coco
MacRic
Hopi
Ratte
kommt ihr auch mit ???????????


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Juli 2008)

was ist das eigentlich für ein gelber fleck unter meinem avatar?


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Juli 2008)

also 8:30 an der autobahntanke wetterau wäre wohl möglich

bei uns sind es stefan, nachbarsjunge + kumpel und ich


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> was ist das eigentlich für ein gelber fleck unter meinem avatar?




erstmal schön das du wieder da bist. wie war die katzenleiter?

das gelbe sieht echt komisch aus du CC racer


----------



## ratte (13. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da bin ich wieder....
> 
> wg. freitag: wir sollten eher früh los 8:00 wär schon nicht schlecht, vielleicht auch um 8:30 an der tanke bei bad nauheim,...
> 
> ...


Schön, dass Du heil zurück bist.

Also,
1. muss der Hopi Freitag arbeiten. 
2. werden wir Mittwoch schonmal nach dem Rechten dort schauen.  Vorrausgesetzt natürlich, es schifft nicht aus Kübeln.
3. Wir habe da heute eine Treppe für Dich gesehen. Ellenlang, Steinstufen im Fels, mit zwei, dreimal Hinterrad versetzen...
...wenn Du in Boppard den Sessellift nimmst, um zum Bikepark hoch zu kommen, kannst Du Dir die Linie schonmal raussuchen...
...und oben sieht man dann, dass das Ding für Radfahrer gesperrt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (13. Juli 2008)

hab beim mod mal angefragt ob er das gelbe wegmachen kann...

katzenleiter ist extrageil...hab leider keine bilder...ich mußte alle alleine fahren 

nils war einmal bei richtig geilem wetter (donner biltz und richtig, was sag ich noch mehr wasser von oben) mit auf dem berg. ist dann gleich beim einstieg vom dreier 5 bis 10 meter abgestürzt, ist aber zum glück nix passiert. trotzdem wars das dann erstmal für ihn.
er ist 5 bis 10 meter runterg


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Juli 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> Schön, dass Du heil zurück bist.
> 
> Also,
> 1. muss der Hopi Freitag arbeiten.
> ...



du hast ja auch den gelben CC fleck am avatar 

am bopard, wenns da das nächste mal hingeht will ich mitkommen....da gibts doch auch northshores...wie ist das denn sonst so?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Juli 2008)

Guude CCler. 

Wie war's, alles im Lack? Oder hast du die Berge umgeworfen?


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Juli 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Guude CCler.
> 
> Wie war's, alles im Lack? Oder hast du die Berge umgeworfen?



naja sie stehen noch, aber viel hat nicht gefehlt 

mit tun heut noch die unterarme von gestern weh 


hier noch was für insider:


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Juli 2008)

goil der steile weg^^


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Juli 2008)

Über die A5 ist's für mich ein Riesenumweg. Die 45 ist deutlich kürzer, da mir die Schleife über Ffm erspart bleibt.

@Jazz - kommst du zu mir und wir fahren dann zusammen weiter? Diesmal spiele ich den Fahrer.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Juli 2008)

vom steilen hab ich noch ein paar bilder,
wir müssen da mal wieder zusammen hinfahren, dieses jahr wird bei mir nix mehr  aber wir können ja mal das nächste anstreben 


es gibt da auch noch einen weg der heißt 23a....hammer...den bin ihc aber nur gelaufen


@Bruder: dann treffen wir uns vor Ort...wie lange braucht man bis winterberg?


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> vom steilen hab ich noch ein paar bilder,
> wir müssen da mal wieder zusammen hinfahren, dieses jahr wird bei mir nix mehr  aber wir können ja mal das nächste anstreben



das trifft sich ganz gut  muss auch noch einige dinge ordnen und bleib wohl dieses jahr mit dem a***h daheim.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Juli 2008)

mmh, mit dem trail werd ich irgendwie nicht warm,
weder zu fuß noch mit dem bike


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Bruder: dann treffen wir uns vor Ort...wie lange braucht man bis winterberg?



Von mir knapp anderhalb bis zwei Stunden. Je nach Tempo auf der Autobahn und Betrieb auf der Landstraße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (13. Juli 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Von mir knapp anderhalb bis zwei Stunden. Je nach Tempo auf der Autobahn und Betrieb auf der Landstraße.



d.h. treffpunkt in winterberg so um 1000 rum !?


----------



## Maggo (13. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> was ist eigenlich mit Maggo???????????


nichts, was soll sein?????


----------



## Maggo (13. Juli 2008)

achso...tut euch nicht weh.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> achso...tut euch nicht weh.



und was macht der papa am freitag?


----------



## caroka (13. Juli 2008)

@Lugga
Schee, dass de widder da bist. 

@Maggo
Ich hab Euch nicht vergessen, hab nur wenig Zeit im Mom.


----------



## Maggo (14. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und was macht der papa am freitag?



mit dem neuen gefährt die gegend erkunden. im ernst, mir ist wb zu weit weg, gegen nen cityride oder ne runde hoch zum alden und dann wieder runter hätte ich nichts einzuwenden.........

@caro: iss ok.


----------



## haihoo (14. Juli 2008)

- daßß sind ja eindrucksvolle bilder,,, da bekomm ich ja vom draufgucken schon höhenangst!!
- gelber avatar: Seid Ihr da irgendwo fremdgegangen (gefahren)? oder wie kommt man zu solchen ehren?
- winterberg wär ich echt gern mit, bin aber die woche voraussichtlich in mittelfranken hätt jetz sogar die richtigen reifen/räder dazu drin....
n andermal
brecht euch nix und viiiieeel spass!!!
haihoo


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Juli 2008)

Ei gude!

wie sind eigentlich die Wetteraussichten so? Und wie schauts am Fr zwecks mitfahrgelegenheit aus? Mit dem Panda 2h Autobahn ist nicht soo schön


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Juli 2008)

Die Wetteraussichten hab ich mir eben selbst mal angeschaut, die sind ja irgendwie gar nicht so prikelnd   von morgens bis abends Regen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> mit dem neuen gefährt die gegend erkunden. im ernst, mir ist wb zu weit weg, gegen nen cityride oder ne runde hoch zum alden und dann wieder runter hätte ich nichts einzuwenden.........
> 
> @caro: iss ok.



neues Gefährt??? zwei Räder mit Pedalantrieb oder vier Räder mit Schiebantrieb


----------



## Maggo (14. Juli 2008)

letzteres........and guess what.

das ding war shiceteuer und klappert schon.............könnt ein bike sein.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Juli 2008)

sind da Ahornblätter drauf


----------



## Maggo (15. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sind da Ahornblätter drauf



da waren wlche drauf. aufgrund absolut beshissener fertigungsqualität sind die aber schon abgefallen.


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juli 2008)

dann kann es ja nur besser werden  dann fehlt nur noch der Nachläufer fürs Bike und dem zusätzlichen Trainingseffekt steht nichts mehr im Wege


----------



## oldrizzo (15. Juli 2008)

....jungs, was sagt ihr denn zum wetter? winterberg ist bestimmt leer. aber ganz so lusitg ist das bei regen auch nicht, vor allem wenn es den ganzen tag pisst wie angesagt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juli 2008)

im moment siehts wirklich nicht allzu gut aus mit dem wetter


die vorhersage für willingen ist aber nicht ganz so schlimm...und in beerfelden ist sogar die sonne zu sehen

das wird schon...immer schön optimistisch bleiben!


wenn engel reisen


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juli 2008)

@ Lugxx .... guckst du hier


----------



## Hopi (15. Juli 2008)

Und immer schön langsam wenn ihr am Freitag doch in WB seid  

http://youtube.com/watch?v=XLIslwHj3VM


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Lugxx .... guckst du hier



habs doch gelesen...

d.h. für Arosa würden zwei termine in frage kommen

entweder vom 19 -22 sept
oder vom 26-29 sept

wer hat da denn zeit?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> habs doch gelesen...
> 
> d.h. für Arosa würden zwei termine in frage kommen
> 
> ...



Ich fahre in der 38. KW an den Lago, damit bin ich raus.


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> habs doch gelesen...
> 
> d.h. für Arosa würden zwei termine in frage kommen
> 
> ...


 


Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich fahre in der 38. KW an den Lago, damit bin ich raus.


 
eigentlich bin ich da flexibel  wollte halt mal den Prozess lostreten  auf meiner ToDo Liste steht am 29.September noch ein Marathon ..... aber wie gesagt bin da flexible. Und wer fährt den schon an den Gardasee wenn er nach Arosa kann *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Juli 2008)

Lago ist eben Lago. Mehr gibt's dazu nicht zu sagen.


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juli 2008)

Naja, da gäbe es noch den Lago di Lugano, di Como, di maggiore, di Garda ......

von daher gibt es eben mehr als ein Lago 








Aber in Arosa gibt es leckeres Käsefondue


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Juli 2008)

Schnickschnack - gut essen kann man am L.A.G.O. auch. 

Und danach in der Winds Bar noch einen Absacker nehmen und die Abfahrt des Tages Revue passieren lassen, das hat was.


----------



## mzaskar (16. Juli 2008)

Ok, ok mit dem Absacker hört sich gut an  

Nur leider ist dein L.A.G.O zu weit weg, da nehme ich lieber Arosa, sind nur 2 Stunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Juli 2008)

Krämerseele.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> habs doch gelesen...
> 
> d.h. für Arosa würden zwei termine in frage kommen
> 
> ...



Die Lago-Zimmeranfragen verlaufen im Moment wenig erfolgreich. 
Zweigleisiges Planen ist angesagt. Wie war das also noch mal mit Arosa?


----------



## mzaskar (16. Juli 2008)

Hängt an euch  Ausser Marathon .... den man auch ausfallen lassen kann .... eigentlich nichts geplant, ausser in der Woche die ich angab gibt es bestimmt noch ein freies Bierchen


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hängt an euch  Ausser Marathon .... den man auch ausfallen lassen kann .... eigentlich nichts geplant, ausser in der Woche die ich angab gibt es bestimmt noch ein freies Bierchen



wobei L.A.G.O. und Arosa zwei ganz unterschiedliche reviere sind. am see muß man am lift anstehen und viel eus bezahlen in Arosa weder das eine noch das andere und arosa sind die berge viel schöner......


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juli 2008)

*wg. morgen, Bikepark:*

allg. konsenz ist, daß wir bei jedem wetter fahren

wir wollen wie immer bei solchen gelgenheiten grillen
d.h. grillzeugs und was zum trinken wäre sinnvoll

hat jemand nen kleinen grill? kohle könnte ich mitbringen...

es könnte passieren das regenet 
wechselklamotten und regenzeug einzupacken wäre irgendwie nicht das dümmste 

800 ist abfahrt, sprich ca. 1000 treffpunkt in winterberg

momentan ist für willingen das bessere wetter vorausgesagt, da ist auch mal ne sonne abgebildet


----------



## oldrizzo (17. Juli 2008)

unser konsenz ist, das wir bei regen nicht fahren... da lohnt sich das sprit verblasen nicht und die holzteile (northshores) sind gesperrt...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Juli 2008)

Das mit den Northshores ist sicher schade, aber für mich kein K.O.-Kriterium. Ich habe morgen U.R.L.A.U.B. - da lasse ich mir doch vom Wetter nicht die Stimmung vermiesen.

Und wenn's wirklich sifft, die haben da einen Waschplatz für's Bike. 

@Lugxx - ich bring am besten wieder so einen Einweggrill mit, der funzt, ist platzsparend und macht keinen grossen Aufwand.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juli 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> unser konsenz ist, das wir bei regen nicht fahren... da lohnt sich das sprit verblasen nicht und die holzteile (northshores) sind gesperrt...



schade 



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Das mit den Northshores ist sicher schade, aber für mich kein K.O.-Kriterium. Ich habe morgen U.R.L.A.U.B. - da lasse ich mir doch vom Wetter nicht die Stimmung vermiesen.
> 
> Und wenn's wirklich sifft, die haben da einen Waschplatz für's Bike.
> 
> @Lugxx - ich bring am besten wieder so einen Einweggrill mit, der funzt, ist platzsparend und macht keinen grossen Aufwand.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Juli 2008)

Ist eigentlich jeder über die Fahrgemeinschaften informiert?

Wir wollen doch keinen zurücklassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juli 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich jeder über die Fahrgemeinschaften informiert?
> 
> Wir wollen doch keinen zurücklassen.



alle die mir bekannt waren sind informiert

1. Auto:
Rocky u. Bruder

2. Auto:
Dschugasch, Hot Rot und Zarowitsch

3. Auto:
Nils und Ich

4. Auto:
HKN und Stefan


was mit Crazy Racer ist weiß ich noch nicht genau




wg. Wochenende: ich kann nur am samstag fahren und müßte da spätestens um 16.00 wieder zuhause sein


----------



## Hot Rod1 (17. Juli 2008)

Morsche,
ich habe noch eine Plane die ich mitbringen könnte. Im Falle von starkem Regen könnten wir diese von einem Auto zum anderen spannen und könnten wenigstens halbwegs trocken grillen.

Wer bringt den Würstchen mit? Oder sorgt jeder für sich?

Die endgültige  Entscheidung der Mitfahrten ist doch auch noch abhängig von der Anzahl der Teilnehmer, oder?!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (17. Juli 2008)

Man, ich bin einfach zu langsam!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Juli 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Man, ich bin einfach zu langsam!



Das wissen wir, dennoch nehmen wir dich gerne mit.

Plane ist 'ne gute Idee. Ich leg noch mal einen weiteren Klappstuhl ins Auto.


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. Juli 2008)

Ich habe einen kleinen Picknick Grill den nehme ich mit brauchen dann nur Kohle!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Juli 2008)

*VERANSTALTUNGSHINWEIS:*



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> @Lugxx - ich bring am besten wieder so einen Einweggrill mit, der funzt, ist platzsparend und macht keinen grossen Aufwand.



Das Thema hatten wir schon, bitte keine neue Baustelle aufmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. Juli 2008)

braucht ihr immer so lange um in den BP zu fahren und zu planen was es zu mampfen gibt   

und wieso müsst ihr am Freitag nich arbeiten, hat sich im grossen Kanton etwa das Arbeitsgesetz geändert


----------



## mzaskar (17. Juli 2008)

Hoi Lugxx

unsere Seite


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. Juli 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> *VERANSTALTUNGSHINWEIS:*
> 
> 
> 
> Das Thema hatten wir schon, bitte keine neue Baustelle aufmachen.





Lucafabian schrieb:


> *
> 
> hat jemand nen kleinen grill? kohle könnte ich mitbringen...
> 
> *


*

Ich mache so viele Baustellen auf wie ich möchte! Außerdem war die Baustelle mit der Kohle früher!!
Den Grill den ich habe kann man mehrfach benutzen und dann entsorgen!

// Rocky*


----------



## mzaskar (17. Juli 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich mache so viele Baustellen auf wie ich möchte! Außerdem war die Baustelle mit der Kohle früher!!
> Den Grill den ich habe kann man mehrfach benutzen und dann entsorgen!
> 
> // Rocky


 
Ihr solltet euch mal einen Freireiter Grill besorgen, etwas männliches mit ordentlich Feuer, wo man auch mal ein ordentliches Rind grillen kann


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ihr solltet euch mal einen Freireiter Grill besorgen, etwas männliches mit ordentlich Feuer, wo man auch mal ein ordentliches Rind grillen kann



Immer diese schlauen Ideen von so weit her.....


----------



## mzaskar (17. Juli 2008)

Ich baue nur für den Fall vor, dass ich mal wieder G.A.S.T im Freireiterland bin 

Was macht jetzt die Unterkunftssuche am L_A_G_O


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *wg. morgen, Bikepark:*
> 
> allg. konsenz ist, daß wir bei jedem wetter fahren



stefan und ich halten es wie bernd und wodan. sollte es regnen lassen wir den trip ausfallen



Lucafabian schrieb:


> wir wollen wie immer bei solchen gelgenheiten grillen
> d.h. grillzeugs und was zum trinken wäre sinnvoll
> 
> hat jemand nen kleinen grill? kohle könnte ich mitbringen...



da gibts lecker schnitzel  



Lucafabian schrieb:


> 800 ist abfahrt, sprich ca. 1000 treffpunkt in winterberg
> 
> momentan ist für willingen das bessere wetter vorausgesagt, da ist auch mal ne sonne abgebildet



wenn, dann sind wir so um 10 uhr da


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juli 2008)

und die frage überhaupt:

warum liegt hier überhaupt stroh rum?


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juli 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> stefan und ich halten es wie bernd und wodan. sollte es regnen lassen wir den trip ausfallen
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wie kriegt ihr morgen raus obs in WB regnet? lt. vorhersage solls regnen...




habkeinnick schrieb:


> und die frage überhaupt:
> 
> warum liegt hier überhaupt stroh rum?



das ist wirklich mal ne gute frage, weiß ich aber auch nicht


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wie kriegt ihr morgen raus obs in WB regnet? lt. vorhersage solls regnen...



isch gugge wäbkäm









Lucafabian schrieb:


> das ist wirklich mal ne gute frage, weiß ich aber auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (17. Juli 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> stefan und ich halten es wie bernd und wodan. sollte es regnen lassen wir den trip ausfallen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seit ihr denn alle aus Zucker?
Zentnerschwere Bikes bergab prügeln und wenn es mal etwas regnet

//Rocky


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juli 2008)

du wenn es regnet wie aus eimern ist selbst mit wechselklammoten nach 4-5 turns der spaß vorbei...


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. Juli 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> du wenn es regnet wie aus eimern ist selbst mit wechselklammoten nach 4-5 turns der spaß vorbei...



Klar da hast du Recht!
Aber wie willst du um 8Uhr sehen ob es den ganzen Tag kübelt?
Aber egal jeder wie er möchte.


----------



## Hopi (17. Juli 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Klar da hast du Recht!
> Aber wie willst du um 8Uhr sehen ob es den ganzen Tag kübelt?
> Aber egal jeder wie er möchte.



na er wird in seine Kristallkugel schauen


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juli 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Klar da hast du Recht!
> Aber wie willst du um 8Uhr sehen ob es den ganzen Tag kübelt?
> Aber egal jeder wie er möchte.



manche stellen sich auch ganz schön an beim nichtverstehenwollen 

wenn es so regnet wie sau, bzw. nur pfützen zu sehen sind, dann eiern wir nicht los. ist es aber trocken eiern wir los und schauen dann was der tag so bringt.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (17. Juli 2008)

Schei... auf Wechselklamotten. Wenn man einmal naß ist, dann ist man´s halt   Spaßig wird es allemal ob nun die Sonne scheint oder ein bis zwei Regentropfen auf unsere Häupter tröpfeln...


----------



## WODAN (17. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *wg. morgen, Bikepark:*
> 
> allg. konsenz ist, daß wir bei jedem wetter fahren
> 
> ...



Guden,
schließe mich oldrizzo an, denn ich fahre in Winterberg zu 90% nur die DH Strecke und die ist im unteren Drittel bei nassem Wetter kaum sauber fahrbar.
Gruß


----------



## oldrizzo (17. Juli 2008)

WODAN schrieb:


> Guden,
> schließe mich oldrizzo an, denn ich fahre in Winterberg zu 90% nur die DH Strecke und die ist im unteren Drittel bei nassem Wetter kaum sauber fahrbar.
> Gruß



vor allem bei dem tempo das der herr vorlegt...


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juli 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> vor allem bei dem tempo das der herr vorlegt...



da bin ich ja mal gespannt und hoffe mal das es nicht regnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Juli 2008)

Wehe wenn hier irgendwer heimlich einen Regentanz tanzt und ich das nachher spitzkriege. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lago ist noch nicht ganz vom Tisch, aber Alternativen sind im Moment auch nicht so abwägig. Ein paar Tage Livigno und dann rüber Richtung Arosa wird nicht unwahrscheinlicher.

Mecker nicht über den Grill. Unser Catering hat dich in Beerfelden doch minutenlag ruhiggestellt, vom Schmatzen mal abgesehen.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juli 2008)

@Bruder: schlampisch mary war aus...


----------



## mzaskar (17. Juli 2008)

Na dann mach ich mal den Sonnentanz 






hab gar noch 2 geheime Mittänzer gefunden 

Stimmt das Catering war perfekt


----------



## mzaskar (17. Juli 2008)

Es schmutzig Maria ist in der Schweiz gerade im Angebot


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Juli 2008)

Und wer schmuggelt das Teil dann über die Grenze?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Bruder: schlampisch mary war aus...



Kein Problem, ich will im Moment eh nicht xx auf'm Mainradweg fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. Juli 2008)

ich habe mir mal die Conti Mountain King besorgt, mal sehen was die so können .... im Vergleich zum NN ...... Dat Maria kommt erst im Winter druuf


----------



## Maggo (17. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Bruder: schlampisch mary war aus...



wo hasten geguggt???


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> wo hasten geguggt???



hibike


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. Juli 2008)

ähm, guten abend.

mann, war das eine woche...

zum stand der dinge wg. morsche und winterberg und so:
um acht kommt der russe am eisernen an, dann radverladung und ab gehts.
lt. luca fährt hot rod bei uns mit und deshalb sollte er auch gegen 800 an der sachsenhäuser seite des eisernen steges sein. 

ginge dies klar? der gute soll sich auf jeden fall nochmal bei mir melden.

die einwände von habkeinnick kann ich nachvollziehen. wenn es richtig sudet, dann ist nur noch wenig vom vorhandenen fahrbar und der weite weg soll sich ja lohnen.
die dreitagevorhersage hat sich bedauerlicher weise von "etwas regen" (heut morgen) zu "schauer" verschlimmbessert. ich bin also auch dafür morgen noch eine kurze ibc-besprechung durchzuführen.


----------



## Maggo (17. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hibike



toll, laut verfügbarkeitsabfrage sollten die da sein. welche hasten gesucht?


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Es schmutzig Maria ist in der Schweiz gerade im Angebot




ach ja, wo?


----------



## mzaskar (17. Juli 2008)

Da


----------



## Hot Rod1 (17. Juli 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ähm, guten abend.
> 
> mann, war das eine woche...
> 
> ...




Ich bin auf jeden Fall um 8hundert am Eisernen Steg...
Bis morgen


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Da



naja...
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a6464/schwalbe-muddy-mary-freeride-triple-evo-235.html?


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. Juli 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Ich bin auf jeden Fall um 8hundert am Eisernen Steg...
> Bis morgen




 na bestens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juli 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> die dreitagevorhersage hat sich bedauerlicher weise von "etwas regen" (heut morgen) zu "schauer" verschlimmbessert. ich bin also auch dafür morgen noch eine kurze ibc-besprechung durchzuführen.



...wenn du wirklich kneifen willst mußt du das rechtzeitig sagen, dann müssen wir den dachgepäckträger installieren und hot rod abholen. 




Maggo schrieb:


> toll, laut verfügbarkeitsabfrage sollten die da sein. welche hasten gesucht?



ich hab gar keinen gesucht, sollte einen fürn Bruder mitbringen...

ich fahr doch im mom. nur mignons, derzeit vorne die weiche version, da gabs in südtirol nix zu meckern


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Juli 2008)

War auch nicht so dringend. Der dicke Albert wird reichen. [nix]

Morgen soll's wechselhaft sein, na und. Das kann auch lange trockene Abschnitte beinhalten. Und wenn's mal runtermacht, dann machen wir eben ein paar Minuten Pause. 

Wem die Bedingungen nicht taugen, der soll Rennrad fahren. 

Meine Bedenken gelten höchstens der Uhrzeit, die geplante Abfahrtszeit ist ja noch vorm Aufstehen.


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. Juli 2008)

@luca: bist du heut wieder sachbezogen...

@hot rod: ruf mich morgen um 715 an!
wenn im bekannten webcambild seenbildung zu beobachten ist, fährt meinereiner nicht nach wb und du hast, wenn gewünscht, bestimmt noch die möglichkeit mit unsuwe zu fahren.

o.k.?


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juli 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> War auch nicht so dringend. Der dicke Albert wird reichen. [nix]
> 
> Morgen soll's wechselhaft sein, na und. Das kann auch lange trockene Abschnitte beinhalten. Und wenn's mal runtermacht, dann machen wir eben ein paar Minuten Pause.
> 
> ...



richtige junx spielen gern im schlamm!


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juli 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> naja...
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a6464/schwalbe-muddy-mary-freeride-triple-evo-235.html?



es geht noch günstiger ;9

Link


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juli 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @luca: bist du heut wieder sachbezogen...
> 
> @hot rod: ruf mich morgen um 715 an!
> wenn im bekannten webcambild seenbildung zu beobachten ist, fährt meinereiner nicht nach wb und du hast, wenn gewünscht, bestimmt noch die möglichkeit mit unsuwe zu fahren.
> ...



so seh ich das auch null sieben fünefzehn ist ne gute zeit zum schauen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Juli 2008)

Da ist's doch bestimmt noch dunkel.


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juli 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Da ist's doch bestimmt noch dunkel.



mit so ner brille bestimmt


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juli 2008)

lt. webcam hats geschneit in winterberg 


*gleich gehs los*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (18. Juli 2008)

ich wünsch euch viel spaß und net soviel nass.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. Juli 2008)

Sonnenschein und 25 Grad erwarten uns.


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Juli 2008)

^^...super nen aktuelles bild wäre toll


----------



## dschugaschwili (18. Juli 2008)

morsche männer, kein aktuelles bild vom bikepark zu sehen.

wie is es nu?


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Juli 2008)

hmm und nu? bei mir ist alles ziemlich feucht.

naja ich husch grad mal schnell unter die dusche. sagt mir dann was wir machen


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juli 2008)

was ne frage...es wird gefahren   

im radio haben se gesagt ab und zu mal nen tropfen dafür noch weniger sonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (18. Juli 2008)

Also ich bin schon startklar...und drucke gerade den Routenplaner für Dschuga aus.
Ich würde mal sagen Rock´n Roll


----------



## dschugaschwili (18. Juli 2008)

von mir aus. 

@hot rod: hast du nen routenausdruck? sonst  sollten wir uns an irgendjemanden dranhängen.


----------



## dschugaschwili (18. Juli 2008)

ich seh schon- alles bestens!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. Juli 2008)

Wir könnten ab Marburg einen lockeren Konvoi bilden.


----------



## wissefux (18. Juli 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> naja ich husch grad mal schnell unter die dusche ...



da kannste dich ja schon mal an die feuchtigkeit gewöhnen 

viel spass euch allen und kommt bleibt sauber


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Juli 2008)

ok dann würd ich sagen, wir fahren auch los. letztes wort hat aber stefan. ich wäre eigentlich soweit


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Juli 2008)

so stefan sagt auch das wir fahren. dann würde ich mal behaupten wir sehen uns  uwe ich ruf dich mal von unterwegs an.


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juli 2008)




----------



## Maggo (18. Juli 2008)

ich war die wirtschaft ankurbeln.


----------



## mzaskar (18. Juli 2008)

schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (18. Juli 2008)

hinterrad+600gr
vorderrad+300gr. :kotz:

ich hoffe dass sich nun meine pannestatistik bessert.


----------



## schu2000 (18. Juli 2008)

Hää was bistn vorher gefahren? NN?? RR??  Hinten is bei dem Gewicht aber mit der DH-Karkasse oder?


----------



## Maggo (18. Juli 2008)

vorne und hinten fat albert. hinten iss 2ply, genau!


----------



## mzaskar (18. Juli 2008)

Ichmag die Minions nicht wirklich  weiss nicht genau warum ...... Aber letztens bin ich mit denen auch nicht wirklich sicher gefahren (auf Schotter) Aber was soll's jetzt fahr ich Mountain King, .... hatte ja schon lange keine Platten mehr  Doch den letzten im Mai mit dem MM DHR 2.5 single dingsbums


----------



## Maggo (18. Juli 2008)

das sind vorne hinten highroller. mal sehn, die laufenden platten sind mir zum schluß echt richtig aufn keks gegangen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Juli 2008)

keine ahnung was du immer mit deinen reifen/schläuchen anstellst....
ich fahr eig. schon ewig hinten FA un vorna A.....
nie irgentwelche probs.....


----------



## mzaskar (18. Juli 2008)

schönes Wochenende 

http://www.20min.ch/digital/dossier/clips/story/12333275


----------



## Maggo (18. Juli 2008)

@iggy: ich hab ja selbst keinen plan, wahrscheinlich liegts am gewicht. ich musste schon über 3bar fahren und dann iss essig mit grip. naja, mal schauen was jetzt so geht, ich werds morgen mal austesten mit 2,5 hinten und 2 vorne.


----------



## wartool (18. Juli 2008)

gegen meine ständigen Platten mit dem damaligen NN hat es geholfen Pannenmilch (ich glaube, ich habe DOC BLUE von Schwalbe genommen) in die Schläuche zu füllen.. seitdem ist echt Ruhe die paar Gramm kann ich verschmerzen.. da muss ich eher mal nen Burger weniger verdrücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (18. Juli 2008)

da in letzter zeit die heftigkeit der trails zugenommen hat wollte ich mal einen etwas klebrigeren reifen drauftun. ihr kennt das, jeder hat seinen spieltrieb. wenn ich mit dem schwarzen mal wo mitfahren muss wo man nicht auf mich wartet nehm ich halt wieder den fa.


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> @iggy: ich hab ja selbst keinen plan, wahrscheinlich liegts am gewicht. ich musste schon über 3bar fahren und dann iss essig mit grip. naja, mal schauen was jetzt so geht, ich werds morgen mal austesten mit 2,5 hinten und 2 vorne.



ich fahr hinten den FA mit ca 2,1/2,2 bei em 3stelligem gewicht....


----------



## Maggo (18. Juli 2008)

dann bin ich zu blöd. das war original auch meine vermutung.....


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juli 2008)

schee wars...


----------



## Maggo (18. Juli 2008)

ich dacht da kommt mehr......


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. Juli 2008)

sehr schön wars!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. Juli 2008)

Extrem schön war's.

Und in Sachen Equipment macht uns keiner was vor. Heute hatten wir sogar unser eigenes Festzelt dabei.


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich dacht da kommt mehr......



kommt noch...


...aber jetzt hab ich erstmal einen fast neuen ewas mit schlamm besudelten sigma evo x lampenkopf mit kabel zu vekaufen....wer hat interesse?


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Juli 2008)

endlich daheim. nur noch duschen und ich bin glücklich.

man ihr hättet auf der heimfahrt dabei sein müssen....ich glaub stefan fährt nächste woche sein erstes DH rennen


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> kommt noch...
> 
> 
> ...aber jetzt hab ich erstmal einen fast neuen ewas mit schlamm besudelten sigma evo x lampenkopf mit kabel zu vekaufen....wer hat interesse?



*lach*

woher ich den wohl kenne? der macht eh scheiß licht


----------



## ratte (18. Juli 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> endlich daheim. nur noch duschen und ich bin glücklich.
> 
> man ihr hättet auf der heimfahrt dabei sein müssen....ich glaub stefan fährt nächste woche sein erstes DH rennen



;o) ja ja so ist das mit dem DH fahren *sucht*


----------



## schu2000 (18. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> das sind vorne hinten highroller. mal sehn, die laufenden platten sind mir zum schluß echt richtig aufn keks gegangen.



hatte mitm fatalen bert auch oft probleme, aber eher durchstiche und so mist  ich fahr jetzt seit einiger zeit die minion teils in 2,35, teils in 2,5, je nach bedarf, alle mit einfacher karkasse. bin ziemlich zufrieden mit denen, nen super grip haben sie sowieso, hatte aber auch gelegentlich plattfüße und einen snakebite. der war aber am lago aufm 601 mit eigentlich für das bike und die reifen viel zu brachialer fahrweise 
jetzt hab ich an meiner neuen kiste (marin quake 7.2) die kenda nevegal 2.5 drauf, die sind bombig!!  war letzte Woche damit am Ochsenkopf, nem kleinen DH-/FR-Bikepark hier bei uns in der Gegend, keinerlei Probleme, Bombengrip, einfach top!!! Bei längeren Ausfahrten machen die aber net so viel Spaß...dafür kommt halt demnächst ein leichterer Enduro-Zweitlaufradsatz mit leichteren Reifen her


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Juli 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> ;o) ja ja so ist das mit dem DH fahren *sucht*



nee eigentlich könnte er gleich kurse geben *lach*


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juli 2008)

dieser stefan?


​der soll sich doch erstmal waschen


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juli 2008)

noch ein bild von unserer notdürftigen behausung:





kuschelig wars....


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> dieser stefan?
> 
> der soll sich doch erstmal waschen



genau der...also erklären wie man was wo und wann macht war echt toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juli 2008)

noch eins:


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juli 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> genau der...also erklären wie man was wo und wann macht war echt toll



wir sollten mal mit ihm zum erklärstein


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juli 2008)

jetzt nochmal ne kurze zusammenfassung:

ich mag leute nicht die irgendwo runterspringen...pffffffffft


und kenne tue ich die schon gar nicht mehr....so...PAH


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Juli 2008)

ich glaub ich mag aktuell mein bett aufsuchen


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> jetzt nochmal ne kurze zusammenfassung:
> 
> ich mag leute nicht die irgendwo runterspringen...pffffffffft
> 
> ...



Und was soll ich jetzt machen?


----------



## ratte (18. Juli 2008)

Sagt mal, hat irgendjemand von Euch nochmal einen Blick in den Rückspiegel geworfen? 
Bei dem ganzen Dreck der beim Abspülen der Klamotten/Protektoren unter der Dusche hervorkam, bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob der Kahle Asten jetzt nicht ein paar Meter niedriger ist. 

Fotos werde ich nicht beisteuern, da sie in etwa denen vom Lugxx entsprechen.

War ein schöner Tag, auch wenn es mir für das ein oder andere etwas zu glitschig war.



...und könnte jemand mal dem Hopi sagen, er soll nicht immer meinen Account kapern?


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juli 2008)

@Rocky: hab dich doch immer noch lieb 

wg. morgen:

der bus fährt 11:04, 13:04 und 15:??
da ich spätestens 1600 (eher noch früher) zuhause sein muß
passen mir nur die ersten zwei busse. 

ich werd deshalb schon um 1045 an der hohemark sein
falls sich die anderen so treffen das sie den 13:04 bus nehmen, können wir zu mindest eine abfahrt gemeinsam machen 

so und jetzt ab auf die couch...


----------



## Maggo (18. Juli 2008)

ich würde mich im übrigen freuen euch morgen auch zu gesicht zu bekommen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> noch eins:



idee könnt von mir sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (19. Juli 2008)

achso: bei hibike lagen gestern einige spezi deviant carbon für glaube 130 doppelmark rum.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (19. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Rocky: hab dich doch immer noch lieb
> 
> wg. morgen:
> 
> ...



Moin,
ich muss leider absagen. Obwohl ich gestern wieder eine große Fresse gehabt habe, würde mein Körper mich heute abstrafen wenn ihn zwinge sich aufs Rad zu setzen. 
Ich glaube die Sprünge haben mir so zugesetzt  
Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## ratte (19. Juli 2008)

ich denke wir werden heute auch nicht fahren, nach dem Dampfstrahler muss ich nun mal einen Lagerfettungstag einlegen.

Gruß  

Hopi


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> achso: bei hibike lagen gestern einige spezi deviant carbon für glaube 130 doppelmark rum.



sei ruhig ich weiß, die nicht cabon version verklobben sie für 99 doppelmark, ich war zu früh


----------



## Maggo (19. Juli 2008)

kannst dir ja noch einen holen, irgendwann ist der jetzige kapott.


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Juli 2008)

@Lugga
Das ist mir zu früh, außerdem muss ich erst meinen geschundenen Körper wieder geschmeidig machen. Mir geht es wohl wie dem HR1 das springen schlaucht ganz schön.

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (19. Juli 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> @Lugga
> Das ist mir zu früh, außerdem muss ich erst meinen geschundenen Körper wieder geschmeidig machen. Mir geht es wohl wie dem HR1 das springen schlaucht ganz schön.
> 
> // Rocky



wer ist wo gesprungen


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Juli 2008)

Das konntest du nicht sehen!
Jetzt schmoll nicht so rum,,,,,


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Juli 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Das konntest du nicht sehen!
> Jetzt schmoll nicht so rum,,,,,



wenn der macker sich nicht so angestellt hätte, wär ich auch gesprungen 

bin auch irgendwie ziemlich geschlaucht....


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wenn der macker sich nicht so angestellt hätte, wär ich auch gesprungen
> 
> bin auch irgendwie ziemlich geschlaucht....



Ja ja jetzt ist der Macker dran Schuld.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Juli 2008)

klar wer denn sonst??? ich doch nicht


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. Juli 2008)

morsche.
bei mir siehts ähnlich aus wie bei hr1 und rm. trotz zeitigen zubettgehens, will mein alter körper nicht so recht in gang kommen...
das wetter ist im vergleich zu gestern eher toll, nützt jedoch nichts, ich fange gleich an zu heulen.


----------



## ratte (19. Juli 2008)

Uwe  deine Beine haben ja schon gezittert als Du ohne Rad auf dem 1m standst


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Juli 2008)

puh, schlafen war toll. komisch ohne schmerzen ins bett und merk ich meinen nacken und die hüfte wo ich gestern drauf gefallen bin.

achso morsche erstmal


----------



## Hot Rod1 (19. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wer ist wo gesprungen



Ich weiß ja nicht wo du gesprungen bist, aber ich bin hier gesprungen.
Guckst du:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BHQT3ibEec


----------



## wartool (19. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> achso: bei hibike lagen gestern einige spezi deviant carbon für glaube 130 doppelmark rum.



stimmt aber unmögliche Farben und leider auch nur Größen S und XL :-(

habe da auf den "normalen" Deviant 08 zurückgegriffen, den es für 99 Okken gibt / gab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (19. Juli 2008)

Hi Zusammen - ist das die ganze Ausbeute an Fotos von gestern??

Wetter war wohl eher bescheiden?

War denn einiges gespert oder alle Sachen freigegeben?

Gruß Frank


----------



## ratte (19. Juli 2008)

fUEL schrieb:


> War denn einiges gespert oder alle Sachen freigegeben?
> 
> Gruß Frank



der 5er Drop! Aber der fällt hier eh nicht ins Gewicht


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. Juli 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wo du gesprungen bist, aber ich bin hier gesprungen.
> Guckst du:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BHQT3ibEec



grosses kino! respekt.


----------



## oldrizzo (19. Juli 2008)

wir waren zwar nicht in wibe, dafür aber in heimischen wäldern unterwegs. siehe hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4957280#post4957280


----------



## Maggo (19. Juli 2008)

so, zurück. toll wars mal wieder, kopp iss frei


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Juli 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wo du gesprungen bist, aber ich bin hier gesprungen.
> Guckst du:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BHQT3ibEec



da bist du doch nicht wirklich runtergesprungen???? 




im taunus wars heut auch wieder 
2 x haben wir den bus dreckig gemacht


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Juli 2008)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen - ist das die ganze Ausbeute an Fotos von gestern??



jepp



fUEL schrieb:


> Wetter war wohl eher bescheiden?



gibt kein schlechtes wetter, nur schlechte klamotten.


----------



## oldrizzo (19. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> gibt kein schlechtes wetter, nur schlechte klamotten.



die aber auch nur nass sind, wenn sie nass sind!


----------



## Maggo (19. Juli 2008)

beim ersten mal bus dreckig machen waren wir doch noch sauber....
ich hatte heute keinen platten...........ganz ohne defekt gings dann trotzdem nicht, ich brauch wohl echt ne kefü.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. Juli 2008)

Also ich habe mir ja heute die Freireitermedallie in Gold verdient 

Bergbahntransport +3058 hm, Geradelt +460 macht lecker -3518 hm Abwärtsspass  ok nicht alles auf Singletrails 

und das alles ohne Defekte  

Zu finden hier

Ein paar Bildchen gibt es dann wohl noch später zu sehen 

Jetzt erstmal duschen und dann in die Beiz ein Riesen Cordon Bleu verdrücken


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Juli 2008)

Nette Tour.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> beim ersten mal bus dreckig machen waren wir doch noch sauber....
> ich hatte heute keinen platten...........ganz ohne defekt gings dann trotzdem nicht, ich brauch wohl echt ne kefü.



also meine sachen waren noch von gestern dreckig


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> also meine sachen waren noch von gestern dreckig



Schmutzfink


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> also meine sachen waren noch von gestern dreckig



Dreckspatz


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> also meine sachen waren noch von gestern dreckig



Ohne Worte, mir fällt dazu nichts mehr ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Juli 2008)

Tick


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Juli 2008)

Tack


----------



## Maggo (19. Juli 2008)

lass was von dem kram übrig, nicht dass du dich überdosierst. biste auch gesprungen??


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Juli 2008)

Tiick


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Juli 2008)

Taack


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Juli 2008)

zwei


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Juli 2008)

eins


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Juli 2008)

N.u.l.l.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Juli 2008)

So, damit wäre diese K-Frage auch geklärt. Zurück zur Tagesordnung.


----------



## Maggo (19. Juli 2008)

ach? hier gibs auch k fragens???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (19. Juli 2008)

@Bruder: was auch immer es ist, ich will da auch was von haben, wehe du machst das aleine alle


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Juli 2008)

Castello Banfi - Rosso di Montalcino 2005.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ach? hier gibs auch k fragens???



Ja, die Nr. 3 ging an Rocky.
Eins, zwei und vier an mich.


----------



## fUEL (19. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> also meine sachen waren noch von gestern dreckig


 
so wie die vermeintlich dann riechen ist das bestimmt größer als Xl


----------



## fUEL (19. Juli 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Castello Banfi - Rosso di Montalcino 2005.


 

Das Weingut musst Du Dir mal anschauen - Traumhaft, -ich such mal in meinen Bildern nach Pics

Nur ein kleiner Eindruck, ist in Echt aber viel schöner als der Eindruck auf den Fotos


----------



## wissefux (20. Juli 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> N.u.l.l.



mist, verdammter


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juli 2008)

Hoi Fux, 

war gestern auch mal mit Plattformpedalen unterwegs .... HmmmHmmm bin noch nicht so ganz sicher, da ich beim Bergrunterholpern öfters das Gefühl hatte von den Pedalen ab zu rutschen


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi Fux,
> 
> war gestern auch mal mit Plattformpedalen unterwegs .... HmmmHmmm bin noch nicht so ganz sicher, da ich beim Bergrunterholpern öfters das Gefühl hatte von den Pedalen ab zu rutschen



Dann sind die Pins zu kurz oder die Sohle zu hart.


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juli 2008)

sind alte Odysee pedale mit kurzen Pins (wie lang ist lang und wie kurz ist kurz )und dazu "Leichtwanderschuhe" halt für die Berge 

Die Sohle ist eigentlich nicht sooooo hart, will mir halt nicht noch extra Schuhe kaufen für die Plattform 
Es ging mir eigentlich darum, in den Berge auch mal lustige Radwandertour machen zu können  oder halt mal "Bike and Hike".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Juli 2008)

Ich fahre auch mit Wanderschuhen aber die Pins sollten schon so 3 mm aus den Pedalen schauen! Wenn du mit dem Schienbein oder der Wade dagegen kommst und es ordentlich weh tut und blutet wie Sau, ist die Länge ok!


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juli 2008)

3 mm passt wohl  Habe den Bluttest zwar nicht gemacht, sollte aber ok sein. Ich denke es lag auch an dem nicht gewohnten, da ich seit ungefähr 10 oder mehr Jahren nur mit Klickies unterwegs war ....

Hier noch ein Bild vom gestrigen Radausflug





Höchster Punkt 2865 m  und dann ging es runter bis zum See 

"Die ultimative Freeridetour mit Downhill-Charakter. Start bei der Talstation der Rothornbahn - Bergfahrt mit der Rothornbahn bis auf 2865 m.ü.M. Das pure Freeride- und Enduro-Vergnügen bis nach Lenzerheide kann los gehen! -> 29,3 km, 2115 Höhenmeter -> Kondition 2, Fahrtechnik 4"


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> 3 mm passt wohl  Habe den Bluttest zwar nicht gemacht, sollte aber ok sein. Ich denke es lag auch an dem nicht gewohnten, da ich seit ungefähr 10 oder mehr Jahren nur mit Klickies unterwegs war ....
> 
> Hier noch ein Bild vom gestrigen Radausflug
> 
> ...



Sieht gut aus wir müssen unbedingt mal kommen!


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. Juli 2008)

ja, der exilschweizer soll endlich mal eine einladung rauslassen, anstatt ständig mit geographischen vorzüglichkeiten zu prahlen.


----------



## schu2000 (20. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Bild vom gestrigen Radausflug
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will auch dahin!!! *sabber*


----------



## Zilli (20. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
gelesen habe ich hier nix, hier ein paar Endorphin-"Gruesse" aus Frankreich:


 

 


Bis demnaechst mal wieder.
Gruss Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (20. Juli 2008)

servus,

ich habe den heutigen tag damit verbracht, ebay zu bestücken. neben einigen biketeilen (z.b. fox dhx 5.0 air), findet sich auch anderer kram, der weg muss. den link könnt ihr meiner signatur entnehmen.


----------



## Maggo (20. Juli 2008)

ich nehme die stiefel.


----------



## maverick65 (20. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi Fux,
> 
> war gestern auch mal mit Plattformpedalen unterwegs .... HmmmHmmm bin noch nicht so ganz sicher, da ich beim Bergrunterholpern öfters das Gefühl hatte von den Pedalen ab zu rutschen


 
am anfang kurz mit klickis unterwegs: nie wirklich richtig lange gelernt. über 2 jahre mit flat´s unnerwegs. auch nicht wirklich gelernt. nun entscheidung getroffen! in finale noch bissi unsicher damit. bei feldi-touren erfahrung gesammelt und meinung gefunden: ich fahr klick mit plattform gleich alte shimano dx. bin mal gespannt auf frauchens neue dx.

gestern beim bussshutteln kurz lugxx und maggo.. kennengelernt... sind mir sympatisch, mit DENEN könnt´ ich mir ne tour vorstellen. 
sind die freireiter alle so cool, so toll drauf? dann: gerne wieder!!!


----------



## Maggo (20. Juli 2008)

naja, die anderen sind auch ganz ok, lugxx und meinereiner sind aber die tollsten. wir waren schließlich gestern unterwegs, die anderen haben gekniffen.


----------



## Maggo (20. Juli 2008)

meine meinung zum thema clickies oder nicht:
am stumpi welches als tourenfully eingesetzt wird bleiben die clickies wohl dran, ich mag in solchen fällen die bessere kraftübertragung. ausserdem habe drei paar schuhe die getragen werden müssen, man hat sein geld ja schließlich nicht zum ausm fenster schmeißen.
am eisenhaufen kommen bestimmt keine clickies mehr dran. gerade wenns technisch wird ist mir die clickerei mehr nervig als nützlich. außerdem habe ich die möglichkeit des prompten abstiegs zu schätzen gelernt.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> naja, die anderen sind auch ganz ok, lugxx und meinereiner sind aber die tollsten. wir waren schließlich gestern unterwegs, die anderen haben gekniffen.





@mav: die freireiter haben alle einen an der rassel, sind alle wie richtige junx (auch wenn sie female sind), haben nur blöödsinn im kopf, daß macht sie so liebenswert   


klickies oder plattform:
Zicke hat klickies,  
Macker hat plattform, wichtig ist das pins lang genug sind um saubere löcher ins schienenbein zu stanzen. wie maggo schon sagt, die plattformpedale vermitteln sicherheit in technisch anspruchsvollen passagen, wobei es wirklich wichtig ist vernüftige schuhe zu haben, wenn du auf dem pedal rutschst taugt das nix. hab seit nem halben jahr ten five, wenn du da den fuß verrutschen willst mußt du ihn hochheben und neu absetzen. in südtirol bin ich auch mal damit zum testen gewandert, dafür ist die sohle eigentlich zu weich, spitze steine spürst du auf der fußsohle.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Juli 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> ich habe den heutigen tag damit verbracht, ebay zu bestücken. neben einigen biketeilen (z.b. fox dhx 5.0 air), findet sich auch anderer kram, der weg muss. den link könnt ihr meiner signatur entnehmen.



Und warum hast du bei dem einen Paar Inliner keine Größe angegeben?

Oder hab ich's nur übersehen?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> naja, die anderen sind auch ganz ok, lugxx und meinereiner sind aber die tollsten. wir waren schließlich gestern unterwegs, die anderen haben gekniffen.



Da kommt er einmal vom Sofa runner, unn dann so'n Spruch. [kopfschüttel]


----------



## Maggo (20. Juli 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Da kommt er einmal vom Sofa runner, unn dann so'n Spruch. [kopfschüttel]



sofa ich bin quad biker.


----------



## MissQuax (20. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @mav: die freireiter haben alle einen an der rassel, sind alle wie richtige junx (auch wenn sie female sind), haben nur blöödsinn im kopf, daß macht sie so liebenswert


 
Bei der Beschreibung (von wegen einen an der Rassel, Junx, Blödsinn im Kopf ...) denke ich, da pass' ich ja dann auch nicht so schlecht dazu! 



> klickies oder plattform:


 
Auf meiner Karbon-Schwuchtel, mit der nur "zahme" Touren gefahren werde, hab' ich Eggbeaters drauf (wegen Optik und Gewicht), da brauchts keinen so guten Stand (fahre da meist nur WAB bergab) und Zeit genug fürs Ein- und Ausklicken ist normalerweise auch immer.

Auf meinem Allmountain hab ich Plattform mit Klickies, weil da mehr Standfläche Sinn macht, die Klickies aber für berghoch besseren Kraftschluss bieten. Und ganz so "wilde" Sachen fahre ich damit nicht, da nehme das kleine Risiko, mal nicht rechtzeitig aussteigen zu können, eben in Kauf.

Auf meinem Freerider fahre ich Flats, weil lieber keine "feste" Verbindung zum Bike, so wie ich ab und zu noch "rumturne" - mein Bike versucht gelgentlich mich abzuwerfen, wenn ich wieder ne Scheiß-Linie - also mitten über die dicksten Brocken - fahre . Ich bin daher schon öfter mal abgerutscht (trotz "scharfer" Pins - *Holzfeller*!), wenns richtig ruppig ist oder bei kleinen Sprüngen, habe aber immer selbst gemerkt, daß eindeutig Fahrfehler schuld waren. Also werde ich auf dem Bike weiterhin Flats fahren und weiterüben, weil mir die Pedale dann zeigen, wann ich was falsch mache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (20. Juli 2008)

aua, aua! -jetzt hat mich die defekthexe erwischt. hab heut das ventil von der negativluftkammer des equalizers abgebrochen. hat der bruder nicht noch seinen alten esel zu hause stehen?

danke für die beileidbekundungen, schönen abend, d.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Juli 2008)

Mensch, was machst du denn? Das alte Sofa ist leider schon zurück beim Hersteller.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Juli 2008)

*arbeiten ist doof*​


----------



## Maggo (21. Juli 2008)

kann ich verstehen. ich hab noch 10tage urlaub. was geht die woche?


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Juli 2008)

ab mittwoch soll das wetter besser werden,
das könnte man nutzen zum fotografieren nutzen 

unter der woche muß man aber selbst hochstrampeln


----------



## Kulminator (21. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *arbeiten ist doof*​



wie wahr...


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Juli 2008)

gibts hier jemanden der so in nächster zeit mal bock auf KH hat?


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Juli 2008)

bestimmt, hab samstag erst mit jemanden drüber gesprochen
neustadt wär auch mal wieder angesagt, wenn ich schon nicht spring will ich endlich die treppe schaffen.....


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Juli 2008)

ich will die EINE spitzkehre schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (21. Juli 2008)

kh wird für mich konditionell extrem heftig.


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @mav: die freireiter haben alle einen an der rassel, sind alle wie richtige junx (auch wenn sie female sind), haben nur blöödsinn im kopf, daß macht sie so liebenswert



Damit meinst du aber nicht mich oder?


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Juli 2008)

wen sonst


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juli 2008)

Irgendwann im August bin ich auch mal wieder im Lande  (9/ 10 August)
evtl. kann ich mich der Freireitergemeinde für einen Uebungsausflug anschliessen


----------



## wissefux (21. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *arbeiten ist doof*​



stimmt, deshalb hab ich meine a***** für heute auch schon eingestellt ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wen sonst



Stimmt, die ist ja auch gesprungen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (21. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *arbeiten ist doof*​



Habe diese Woche Urlaub!


----------



## Kulminator (21. Juli 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Habe diese Woche Urlaub!



kommst du morgen nabend mit zu den Grünen Seen?


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. Juli 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> kommst du morgen nabend mit zu den Grünen Seen?



Servus Kulmi,

leider nicht habe diese Woche meinen Sohn.
Nächste Woche wieder.
Hoffentlich könnt ihr da fahren. Um diese Jahreszeit ist da alles zugewachsen!!

// Rocky


----------



## habkeinnick (21. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *arbeiten ist doof*​



ich gebe dir ungern recht...aber hier kann man nix dagegen sagen


----------



## dschugaschwili (21. Juli 2008)

so, heute kam das letzte der bestellten teile.

das neue citygefährt des eisernen ist vorzeigbar:







war eine ausgesprochen angenehme montagsbeschäftigung...

hab diese woche schon am do frei. überstundenabbau!


----------



## Maggo (21. Juli 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> so, heute kam das letzte der bestellten teile.
> 
> das neue citygefährt des eisernen ist vorzeigbar:
> 
> ...



das gefährt gefällt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> kh wird für mich konditionell extrem heftig.



ich glaub da gehts uns ähnlich. Wär trotzdem mal wieder schön da zu fahren, mal wieder mit euch zu fahren  bei schönem Wetter...


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juli 2008)

Ich geh am WE mal Arosa antesten, irgenwelche Tips  muss mich ja auf die Freibeuter vorbereiten


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Juli 2008)

wenns zeitlich passt kannst ja mal testen wie man vom hörnli nach lenzerheide weiter nach chur und auch wieder hoch kommt...aber eigentlich ist es fast egal was du machst, hauptsache bilder...


ach ja und nochwas....du sagg...ich bin neidisch wie sau


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Juli 2008)

Wie schaffen wir's, Arosa und Livigno unter einen Hut zu bringen? 

Ich habe mir eben wieder den Livigno Bericht in der letzten Freeride angeschaut und auch auf ein Gläschen Roten auf der Alta Rezia HP verweilt. Das sieht alles sehr ansprechend aus.

Und mit der Rätischen Bahn lässt sich die schweizer Seite ebenfalls sehr gut erkunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (21. Juli 2008)

von sa bis mo arosa....anschließend Livigno...zumindest ein teil der freireiter


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Juli 2008)

An welchen WE war das mit Arosa? Ab dem 14.09. oder eine Woche später?


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juli 2008)

wie es beliebt, ne Woche später fänd ich aus persönlichen Gründen (B´Day) schöner, ist aber alles verhandelbar, man(n) ist ja schliesslich bestechlich


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Juli 2008)

Halten wir mal fest:
Anfahrt nach Livigno am 15.09., dort verweilen wir bis zum 19. und cruisen dann weiter nach Arosa. Dort zelebrieren wir ein zünftiges Wiegenfest und treten ab dem 21. (oder ein/zwei Tage später) wieder die Heimreise an?

Das würde P.E.R.F.E.K.T. in meinen Zeitplan passen.


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juli 2008)

Wiegenfest ist erst später aber irgendetwas kann man schon celebrieren


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juli 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Halten wir mal fest:
> Anfahrt nach Livigno am 15.09., dort verweilen wir bis zum 19. und cruisen dann weiter nach Arosa. Dort zelebrieren wir ein zünftiges Wiegenfest und treten ab dem 21. (oder ein/zwei Tage später) wieder die Heimreise an?
> 
> Das würde P.E.R.F.E.K.T. in meinen Zeitplan passen.




keine schlechte planung...wir sollten den 22. aber noch mitnehmen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Juli 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Halten wir mal fest:
> Anfahrt nach Livigno am 15.09., dort verweilen wir bis zum 19. und cruisen dann weiter nach Arosa. Dort zelebrieren wir ein zünftiges Wiegenfest und treten ab dem 21. (*oder ein/zwei Tage später*) wieder die Heimreise an?
> 
> Das würde P.E.R.F.E.K.T. in meinen Zeitplan passen.





Lucafabian schrieb:


> keine schlechte planung...wir sollten *den 22.* aber noch mitnehmen



Hatte ich doch gemacht.


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juli 2008)

dann werde ich mal meinen Urlaub einreichen 19 - 26.9


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> dann werde ich mal meinen Urlaub einreichen 19 - 26.9



sagg...lass dir mal noch nen mom zeit....diese woche noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juli 2008)

geli will heut mittag mit dem haus bristol in arosa telefonieren um rauszukriegen was frei ist in der zeit. mir schwebt ja die penthousewohnung vor, weiß aber nicht genau wie die betten da drin gestellt sind bzw. wie viele zimmer die hat.


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juli 2008)

jaja, evtl. kann man sich auch ueber mehere Häuser verteilen, sollte es im Bristol eng werden ..... aber Geli kriegt das schon hin.

PS: in Arosa gibt es Feuerstellen zum Grillen, da braucht es keine Einweggrills


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> PS: in Arosa gibt es Feuerstellen zum Grillen, da braucht es keine Einweggrills



 


ich denk in arosa ist um die zeit nicht soviel los, das wird schon klappen. hoffentlich liegt da nicht schon schnee


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juli 2008)

dann nehm ich es Brettche mit 

achja, wer hat GPS??

http://gps.zuraltenschmiede.ch/index.html

nur mal so als Anregung. 

Aufjedefall natürlich hoch aufs Hörnli, rüber nach Lenzerheide und Abfahrt bis zum Abwinken und abends wieder Abfahrt nach Arosa 
Werd das mal am WE antesten


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juli 2008)

was machen wir denn dieses wochenende???

es soll gutes wetter geben
es soll sehr gutes wetter geben
direkt sommerlich soll es werden

wär ein gutes wochenende für nen ausflug....


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Juli 2008)

Kh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (22. Juli 2008)

an welchem tag?? mir wäre wenn der samstag lieber.ich muss das aber noch verifizieren.


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juli 2008)

bzgl. Arosa

Ich bin am 9 august in Frankfurt, ob mit oder ohne Bike und mit oder ohne Auto weiss ich noch nicht, und könnte ja mal etwas Anschaungsmaterial mitbringen. 

Mann könnte sich ja Samstag oder Sonntag in Frankfurt treffen, wer hat einen PC und ein paar Stühle zu Hause, und sich das mal anschauen. 

http://www.bike-explorer.ch/freeride-x/default.htm

http://www.bike-explorer.ch/freeride-x/default.htm

http://www.bike-explorer.ch/grischatrail/default.htm




Habe hier die CD's (zum Teil) und die Singletrailmaps der Umgebung im Angebot


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> bzgl. Arosa
> 
> Ich bin am 9 august in Frankfurt, ob mit oder ohne Bike und mit oder ohne Auto weiss ich noch nicht, und könnte ja mal etwas Anschaungsmaterial mitbringen.
> 
> ...




komm mal lieber mit bike...schauen tun wir die cd trotzdem


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juli 2008)

darf ich dann Hinterrad versetzen ueben ???? Biittttteeeeeee


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> darf ich dann Hinterrad versetzen ueben ???? Biittttteeeeeee



du willst nach neustadt?


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juli 2008)

Das weiss ich noch nicht 
da ich noch keine Ahnung habe, wie ich komme (Zug oder Auto) wahrscheinlich komme ich nmit dem Zug, heisst ich muss auch zu einer bestimmten Zeit wieder am Frankfurter HBF sein. 
Aber wie gesagt, ich habe mir noch keine genauen Gedanken gemacht. 
Was auch mit dem Biketransport zusammenhängt, da ich z.b. aus der Schweiz keinen Fahrradtransport in Deutschland buchen kann. Aber ist ja noch was bis hin


----------



## Maggo (22. Juli 2008)

jetzt haben wir aber immer noch nicht geklärt was am we und vorallem wann es stattfindet. neustadt fänd ich im übrigen auch mal schön.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> jetzt haben wir aber immer noch nicht geklärt was am we und vorallem wann es stattfindet. neustadt fänd ich im übrigen auch mal schön.



ich auch...in neustadt hab ich noch ne rechnung offen


----------



## Maggo (22. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> jetzt haben wir aber immer noch nicht geklärt was am we und vorallem wann es stattfindet. neustadt fänd ich im übrigen auch mal schön.





Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich auch...in neustadt hab ich noch ne rechnung offen



zwei männer ein wort. saturday newcity.....


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juli 2008)

jepp, samstag gehts nach neustadt...wer hat interesse?

für iggi und crazy ist das eigentlich ne pflichtveranstaltung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Juli 2008)

joa....
allerdings kann ich samstags net....


----------



## Maggo (22. Juli 2008)

termin verlegen!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juli 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> joa....
> allerdings kann ich samstags net....



du bist doch ne pappnase,
warst du nicht der der groß geschrien hat?


----------



## Maggo (22. Juli 2008)

wenns um a***** geht, krank feiern.


----------



## Maggo (22. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> du bist doch ne pappnase,
> warst du nicht der der groß geschrien hat?



jetzt wird gleich kommen: "das we hat aber zwei tage!" darauf sollten wir antworten:" dann schreib doch direkt dass du nur am sonntag kannst!"


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Juli 2008)

das we hat zwei tage......

und jaaaa sonntag wäääre wohl besser


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juli 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> das we hat zwei tage......
> 
> und jaaaa sonntag wäääre wohl besser



...dann schreib doch direkt dass du nur am sonntag kannst!


----------



## Maggo (22. Juli 2008)

genau. mach samstag blau und komm mit den alten männern mit. da lernste was fürs leben.


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Juli 2008)

kann net blau machen...
mach ne urlaubsvertretung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (22. Juli 2008)

und urlaubsvertretungen werden niemals krank??


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juli 2008)

nochmal wegen Arosa:

hab das angebot für die Penthousewohnung bekommen

5 1/2 Zimmer wohnung - Attika mit großer Dachterasse und Gartencheminée
Wohnzimmer - grosse Sitzgruppe, Tisch und Stühle, (Musikanlage)
Schlafzimmer 1 Doppelbett, Waschbecken
Schlafzimmer 2 2 Betten nebeneinander, Waschbecken
Schlafzimmer 3 2 Betten nebeneinander und 2 Betten übereinander
Schlafzimmer 4 3 Betten
Bad Wanne, Dusche, Toilette, Waschbecken
sep. WC  Toilette Waschbecken
Küche  mit 5 Plattenherd, Kühlschrank, Tiefkühlschrank,Geschirrspüler, Grillbackofen, Waschmaschiene

alles zusammen für 1200 Fränklies für die zeit vom 19. bis 22. September

reell gesehn bringen wir im penthouse 8 leute unter....


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> und urlaubsvertretungen werden niemals krank??



jaaa
aber fänds etwas assig, da ich urlaubsvertretung für die kollegin mach die mich vorletzten samstag vertreten hat...


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Juli 2008)

aber ich muss eh nochmal gucken da mei eltern noch was am we vorhatten.... ka..


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juli 2008)

wer mitkommen wollte:

Rocky
Bruder
Tom
Hot Rod
Carsten +
Ich +

was ist den mit dem werten Hrn Kulminator?
Schuh2000 will da doch auch mal hin


hat sonst wer interesse, Maggo? nimm frau und kind mit


nochmal das bild zum heißmachen:


----------



## Maggo (22. Juli 2008)

vergiss es . 16-21.9 iss automechanika.......hat einer von euch nen job für mich?? kind iss auch nicht da ich meienr süßen gerade ausgeredet habe nach paris zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (22. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> nochmal wegen Arosa:
> 
> hab das angebot für die Penthousewohnung bekommen
> 
> ...


 
Hochstrampeln oder shuttle/lift? nochwas frei für frauchen=missquax und mich?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Juli 2008)

Bring hier mal bloß keinen falschen Zungenschlag rein. Hochstrampeln, tsst.

Sowas kannst du vielleicht in irgendeinem zehzeh-4um posten, aber doch nicht hier.


----------



## maverick65 (22. Juli 2008)

mal was anderes: brocken rocken steht vor der tür. anmeldung ist zwar geschlossen, bzw neue anmelder kommen auf die warteliste, aber der "veranstallter" chkb kümmert sich gerade um alternative unterkunft. link1: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=253711&highlight=brocken+rocken ich war dabei , will wieder hin! Link2 http://www.brocken-rocken.de/ .

alles per selber-hoch-strampeln. guggt ihr halt mal


----------



## maverick65 (22. Juli 2008)

ja ist denn nun nochwas für arosa frei? für ein weichei und eine anfängerin? muss ich noch deutlicher fragen???


----------



## Hot Rod1 (22. Juli 2008)

Was haltet ihr davon, wenn wir uns zum Thema Arosa mal treffen und alles besprechen. Gemütlich bei einem Biera, aber bitte nicht dieses WE.

(Zeitlich passt es mir sehr gut, denn ich habe in dieser Zeit zufällig Urlaub  )

Grüße!


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juli 2008)

Der Luxx hat die Zimmerreservierung 

Ich werd dann eh die ganze Woche bleiben, mal schauen ob ich was nettes finde 

und ja man kann shutteln 





Aber muss nicht 





S.


----------



## Kulminator (22. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wer mitkommen wollte:
> 
> Rocky
> Bruder
> ...



September ist blöderweise schon ausgebucht   aber danke für die nette Einladung...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Juli 2008)

Ich will vom 15. bis 19. Livigno testen und komm dann rüber. Nach derzeitigem Stand der Dinge hat Rocky die selbe Planung.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juli 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> ja ist denn nun nochwas für arosa frei? für ein weichei und eine anfängerin? muss ich noch deutlicher fragen???



sicher ist noch was frei....


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juli 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon, wenn wir uns zum Thema Arosa mal treffen und alles besprechen. Gemütlich bei einem Biera, aber bitte nicht dieses WE.
> 
> (Zeitlich passt es mir sehr gut, denn ich habe in dieser Zeit zufällig Urlaub  )
> 
> Grüße!




sollten wir nächste woche machen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (22. Juli 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon, wenn wir uns zum Thema Arosa mal treffen und alles besprechen. Gemütlich bei einem Biera, aber bitte nicht dieses WE.
> 
> (Zeitlich passt es mir sehr gut, denn ich habe in dieser Zeit zufällig Urlaub  )
> 
> Grüße!



So so auf ein mal??


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. Juli 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich will vom 15. bis 19. Livigno testen und komm dann rüber. Nach derzeitigem Stand der Dinge hat Rocky die selbe Planung.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (22. Juli 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> So so auf ein mal??



Wie jetzt??
Selbst ich muss mal Urlaub machen


----------



## schu2000 (22. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wer mitkommen wollte:
> 
> Rocky
> Bruder
> ...



Dankeschön dass Du an mich denkst, dabei kennt ihr mich doch gar net (besser so   ). Leider muss ich passen. Ich wollt dieses Jahr auch noch mal ein paar Tage mit meiner Freundin weg (die aber zur fraglichen Zeit leider keinen Urlaub kriegt) und ein bisschen sparen ist nach zweimal Gardasee, einem Alpencross und vor kurzem auch noch nem neuen Bike auch mal wieder angesagt...
Aber was anderes, wann seid ihr denn eigentlich bei uns im Frankenwald? Kann doch auch nicht mehr so lang hin sein oder? Kulmi sagte was von August wenn ich mich recht erinnere??


----------



## dschugaschwili (22. Juli 2008)

guten abend,
hab eben mal meine septembertermine kontrolliert. erste woche bin ich zum surfen in kiel, am 9./10./11. muss ich a....... und dann erst wieder am 30. zum frondienst erscheinen. 
d.h. ich hab ab 12. bis einschliesslich 29. frei! wollte eigentlich die fesche silvia in finale besuchen, doch livigno klingt ja auch nach porno... fahren die herren bj und rm unbeweibt in jene region u. könnte man sich anschliessen? und was hat der heisse rodriques so geplant? in fl würde es dir sicher auch gefallen!
die geballte urlaubsplanung sollte in der tat fachgerecht kanalisiert werden... beim biera oder so.  
fragen über fragen. 
wie es am sa mit newcity ausschaut kann meinereiner noch nicht sagen. morgen ist die dieswöchige knechtschaft bereits geschichte u. deshalb lockt mich auch der heimische bikepark in thüringen. die anregung von schu in richtung osten zu reisen finde ich super, doch interessiert mich hauptsächlich der bullhead. 
wie denn nu?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juli 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Dankeschön dass Du an mich denkst, dabei kennt ihr mich doch gar net (besser so   ). Leider muss ich passen. Ich wollt dieses Jahr auch noch mal ein paar Tage mit meiner Freundin weg (die aber zur fraglichen Zeit leider keinen Urlaub kriegt) und ein bisschen sparen ist nach zweimal Gardasee, einem Alpencross und vor kurzem auch noch nem neuen Bike auch mal wieder angesagt...
> Aber was anderes, wann seid ihr denn eigentlich bei uns im Frankenwald? Kann doch auch nicht mehr so lang hin sein oder? Kulmi sagte was von August wenn ich mich recht erinnere??



frankenwald war soweit ich mich erinnere ab dem 23.august


ist ja ein schweres gefährt auf deinem link


----------



## schu2000 (22. Juli 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> morgen ist die dieswöchige knechtschaft bereits geschichte u. deshalb lockt mich auch der heimische bikepark in thüringen.



Steinach/Silbersattel??



dschugaschwili schrieb:


> die anregung von schu in richtung osten zu reisen finde ich super, doch interessiert mich hauptsächlich der bullhead.



Jepp Ochsenkopf is stark!! Da gehts am Sonntag wieder hin


----------



## dschugaschwili (22. Juli 2008)

@unsuwe: wenn du dir das peitschenkauen abgewöhnst, ist sicherlich noch was "richtiges" für dich drin.
ich liebäugel da auch schon in die richtung... natürlich ohne meinen lebensgewohnheiten abzuschwören.

@schu: ja, silbersattel. wann u. wo startest du richtig osten? habs von lauscha nach steinach nur 5km- wie weit ists zu deinem startpunkt?


----------



## schu2000 (22. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> frankenwald war soweit ich mich erinnere ab dem 23.august



ok hatte den genauen termin nimmer in erinnerung...alzh...ääähm...wie hieß diese Krankheit??  




Lucafabian schrieb:


> ist ja ein schweres gefährt auf deinem link



Jepp in der Tat schwer...18,x kg  und geht in entsprechendem Gelände ab wie ein Schnitzel! Die ersten Sprünge mit 3 - 5m hats mir auch schon beigebracht  wird aber demnächst noch mit nem leichteren Zweitlaufradsatz mit Reifen die nicht am Boden kleben wie Uhu und ner 36er Fox Vanilla (wenn ich denn ne günstige gebrauchte find) noch auf endurotourentaugliche 16,x kg getrimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juli 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Jepp in der Tat schwer...18,x kg  und geht in entsprechendem Gelände ab wie ein Schnitzel! Die ersten Sprünge mit 3 - 5m hats mir auch schon beigebracht  wird aber demnächst noch mit nem leichteren Zweitlaufradsatz mit Reifen die nicht am Boden kleben wie Uhu und ner 36er Fox Vanilla (wenn ich denn ne günstige gebrauchte find) noch auf endurotourentaugliche 16,x kg getrimmt





hör auf vom springen zu reden...das will ich nicht hören...kein ton mehr davon...PAH wer will schon springen






irgendwann, irgendwann.....irgendwann...glaubt mir, irgendwann spring ich da auch mal runter..dann mach ich das einfach...einfach so


----------



## schu2000 (22. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hör auf vom springen zu reden...das will ich nicht hören...kein ton mehr davon...PAH wer will schon springen
> 
> 
> irgendwann, irgendwann.....irgendwann...glaubt mir, irgendwann spring ich da auch mal runter..dann mach ich das einfach...einfach so



Hmmmm........  





Wobei die 3-5m die Länge der Sprünge waren. So weit runtergesprungen bin ich auch noch net...


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juli 2008)

da würd ich mich auch trauen


aber in winterberg...da gibts ein holzgestell..min. 30 cm hoch, schön in nen schrägen hang rein...grummblpffffft...alle sind gesprungen


----------



## schu2000 (22. Juli 2008)

Dat is am Ochsenkopf auf ner Skipiste, man kommt mit ordentlich Geschwindigkeit von oben angebrettert und springt dann auch schön in den Hang rein


----------



## schu2000 (22. Juli 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @schu: ja, silbersattel. wann u. wo startest du richtig osten? habs von lauscha nach steinach nur 5km- wie weit ists zu deinem startpunkt?



Ich bin ausm Frankenwald, wohne hier und befinde mich auch zu mindestens 90% hier  bin nur übern Kulminator (der ursprünglich auch aus unserer Gegend kommt) mit den Freireitern in Kontakt gekommen!
Ich hab von hier aus eine knappe Stunde an den Ochsenkopf, nach Steinach wirds wohl ähnlich sein, war noch net dort. Du kennst die Strecke sicherlich oder, wie isn dort? Da will ich demnächst auch mal hin jetzt wo ich ein passendes Gefährt für sowas hab!! Kannst mir die Strecke gern mal zeigen wennst mal da bist!?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Juli 2008)

Den Freireitertourenplanungsstammtisch nächste Woche kann ich nur befürworten, aber bitte nicht am Dienstag. Wollen wir eine Umfrage starten, wann es wem am besten passt? Oder einigen wir uns ganz einfach auf den Donnerstag, 31.07., 19.00 Uhr, Location t.b.d. 

@Tom - in der letzten Freeride war ein Artikel über Livigno. Das hat mein Interesse geweckt. Das in Verbindung mit Arosa stellt eine derart interessante Alternative zum eigentlich geplanten Lagotrip dar, dass der eben aufgeschoben wird.

Nach akt. Stand sind ein paar Freunde aus Munich in der Woche ebenfalls dort, das Örtchen wird seine Götterdämmerung erleben. Alles weitere beim avisierten Stammtisch.

Finale hat seinen Reiz, aber da waren wir ja erst im April. Groundhopping herrscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (23. Juli 2008)

mittwoch-nur noch dreimal schlafen.
guten morgen ihr säcke.


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juli 2008)

gudde du Sack


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juli 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hmmmm........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hto rod wurd am freitag beim springen gefilmt, ich dachte an sowas:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BHQT3ibEec


un d hier sieht man die drops gut von der seite...
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=HH34NLxfdS8&feature=related


----------



## schu2000 (23. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hto rod wurd am freitag beim springen gefilmt, ich dachte an sowas:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BHQT3ibEec



Hobi scho gsehn   sowas hab ich auch noch vor mir. Bei uns in der Gegend haben ein paar Kiddies auf nem MX-Übungsgelände ein paar Shores mit Drops hingebaut, die sind dann aber gleich wieder zu heftig, aus ca. 4m Höhe ins Flat.....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. Juli 2008)

Es ist einfach unverantwortlich, dass du solch jugendgefährdende Szenen öffentlich anpreist. 

Du siehst doch an dir, welche Folgen das hat. Zittern, kalter Schweiss, Angstzustände. Und das allein weil du ... ach lassen wir das.


----------



## Hopi (23. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da würd ich mich auch trauen



mhmmmmm da gibt es einen micro Erdhaufen in Mörfelden, bei dem hat der Macker auch gebockt  oder war es doch der Fahrer


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juli 2008)

Das glaub ich nicht, der Lugxx ist doch sein Wildfang


----------



## Hopi (23. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das glaub ich nicht, der Lugxx ist doch sein Wildfang



Wildfang  sind das nicht diese Leute die immer im Wald vor jedem Häufchen stehen und dann von den Wilden die dann den Berg runter kommen eine fangen


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hto rod wurd am freitag beim springen gefilmt, ich dachte an sowas:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BHQT3ibEec
> 
> ...



Mich hat keiner gefilmt......


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hör auf vom springen zu reden...das will ich nicht hören...kein ton mehr davon...PAH wer will schon springen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (23. Juli 2008)

dachte springen wäre ne reine kopfsache 

aber mal was anderes.
habe irgendwo gelesen,
dass Ihr demnächst mal 
kreuznach und/oder neustadt
berollen wollt.
würde mich da gern anschließen.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juli 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> dachte springen wäre ne reine kopfsache
> 
> aber mal was anderes.
> habe irgendwo gelesen,
> ...



so wie es aussieht wollen wir,
zumindest einkleiner teil,
bisher maggo und ich 
am samstag nach neustadt


----------



## a.nienie (23. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> so wie es aussieht wollen wir,
> zumindest einkleiner teil,
> bisher maggo und ich
> am samstag nach neustadt



klingt gut


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> so wie es aussieht wollen wir,
> zumindest einkleiner teil,
> bisher maggo und ich
> am samstag nach neustadt



Und wer hält dich fest damit du nicht fällst?


----------



## Maggo (23. Juli 2008)

hallo, ich stehe wie der fels in der brandung. was ist eigentlich mit dir?? hab dich/euch lang nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. Juli 2008)

Habe diese Woche meinen Sohn da kann ich nicht mit euch biken.
Aber das nächste mal.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juli 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Und wer hält dich fest damit du nicht fällst?



he vorsicht..da muß man nicht springen, das krieg ich hin


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juli 2008)

@Maggo: mach mal dein postfach leer...3 leute passen rein


----------



## haihoo (24. Juli 2008)

Hai wie schauts aus, hat jemand lust heut abend bisi rumfahn??
Gruß h.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juli 2008)

bei mir passt es nicht, erst wieder am samstag


----------



## Hopi (24. Juli 2008)

Uwe, sieht man dich wieder am Samstag mit dem Bus fahren  

Ich glaub wir fahren mal wieder mit der Samstags ALT-HERREN-KAFFEERUNDE über den Alten. Ich kenne da noch jemand der über einen Steinhaufen wollte


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juli 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Uwe, sieht man dich wieder am Samstag mit dem Bus fahren
> 
> Ich glaub wir fahren mal wieder mit der Samstags ALT-HERREN-KAFFEERUNDE über den Alten. Ich kenne da noch jemand der über einen Steinhaufen wollte



babbel den steinhaufen bin ich schon gefahren 


ne ich bin in der pfalz....spitzkehren fahren üben


----------



## Hopi (24. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> babbel den steinhaufen bin ich schon gefahren
> 
> 
> ne ich bin in der pfalz....spitzkehren fahren üben



Ich meinte ja auch nicht dich sondern die Springmaus 



Spitzenkehren so so aha mhmmm  für mich, dass was für dich ein Drop ist  (etwas das ich nicht mag)

Roll mir nicht den Berg runter


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juli 2008)

ich werd mir mühe geben...


----------



## Maggo (24. Juli 2008)

Hunger!durst!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (25. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> Hunger!durst!!


 
hatte ich gestern Abend, genau inder Reihenfolge, heute ist der Kopf etwas schwer 

ratet mal wo ich morgen hinfahre 
	




und was ich dort mache












aber ob ich das so schnell mache


----------



## Hopi (25. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> aber ob ich das so schnell mache[/URL]




Na klar  bau einfach die Bremse ab dann kommt es  ganz von selbst


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> hatte ich gestern Abend, genau inder Reihenfolge, heute ist der Kopf etwas schwer
> 
> ratet mal wo ich morgen hinfahre
> 
> ...



Das ist dann aber nichts für den Lugxx, denn da gibt's ja auch Sprünge. 

Ok, ok, den Hinweis auf's Glashaus könnt ihr euch schenken.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Juli 2008)

Shice, was'n Wetterchen da draussen. Heute und nicht letzte Woche hätten wir nach WB gemusst.


----------



## Maggo (25. Juli 2008)

@bruder: du weißt ja, wer im glashaus sitzt.......


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Juli 2008)

Springen ist im Leistungsspektrum meiner Krankenkasse nicht enthalten.


----------



## Kulminator (25. Juli 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Springen ist im Leistungsspektrum meiner Krankenkasse nicht enthalten.



und was war das am Märchensee diese Woche ??


----------



## haihoo (25. Juli 2008)

der nicht arbeitende teil der gemeinde schon fit??


----------



## mzaskar (25. Juli 2008)

zum Glück hab ich ja nur so ein Leichtbaufahrrad, und bin selbst das Gegenteil davon , so kann ich guten Gewissens auf das Springen verzichten und muss mir nicht irgendwelche Ausreden ausdenken und Kommentare anhören


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Juli 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> und was war das am Märchensee diese Woche ??



Das war nur eine Ortsbegehung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> zum Glück hab ich ja nur so ein Leichtbaufahrrad, und bin selbst das Gegenteil davon , so kann ich guten Gewissens auf das Springen verzichten und muss mir nicht irgendwelche Ausreden ausdenken und Kommentare anhören



Aha, noch so ein Karbon_statt_Kondition Fetischist.


----------



## mzaskar (25. Juli 2008)

nööö kein Karbon und keine Kondition aber wer will schon einen Sixpack, wenn er ein ganzes Fass haben kann


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Juli 2008)

So etwa? [shy]


----------



## mzaskar (25. Juli 2008)

Hmmm lecker, habe gestern erst mit dem Braumeister der hier abgebildeten Brauerei ein Bier getrunken 
und freu mich schon auf das Oktoberfest, welches ich dieses Jahr etl. mal wieder mit meiner Anwesenheit beglücken möchte


----------



## haihoo (25. Juli 2008)

Kleiner Nachtrag zu Erockit (2002):
http://wissen.spiegel.de/wissen/dok...EGEL&suchbegriff=elektrofahrrad&quellen=&vl=0


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Juli 2008)

na wo bleiben den die neustadt-menschen??
sofern sie denn da waren...


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juli 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> na wo bleiben den die neustadt-menschen??
> sofern sie denn da waren...






​


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juli 2008)

ein paar bilder von heute 

Maggo:


 

 
schaut mal beim zweiten bild wie weit der reifen von der stufe eingedrückt wird


a.nienie:


----------



## Maggo (26. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ​



ich zitiere das mal. alles andere ist überflüssig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juli 2008)

^^grinsebacke kannst froh sein, daß die neuen mäntel hast...


----------



## Maggo (26. Juli 2008)

achso: fullface hat sich schon gelohnt, sind paar kratzer drin. die brust ist geschwollen und wird wohl auch blau aber nictsdestotrotz.


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. Juli 2008)

Gutes Gebiss

Zahnarzt ?


----------



## a.nienie (27. Juli 2008)

jungs, macht echt laune mit Euch 
hab heute extra 2mal die zähne geputzt,
da man das grinsen wohl den ganzen tag sehen wird...

und schöne photos dabei rumgekommen.


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juli 2008)

ich hab noch 300 fotos die nicht im Album sind, sind fast alle was geworden 



war ne erfolgreiche tour für mich:

dein wein hat gut geschmeckt *leckerschmatzhicks*
und der neue blitz den mir Maggo fürs fahren geschenkt hat ist auch sehr gut


----------



## dschugaschwili (27. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> achso: fullface hat sich schon gelohnt, sind paar kratzer drin. die brust ist geschwollen und wird wohl auch blau aber nictsdestotrotz



bodenkontakt? hoffe nicht zu heftig.

wäre gestern gerne bei euch gewesen...

@ganzen haufen: wie siehts nun aus mit event. vorbesprechung/planung für august u. september? wollen wirs kommende woche mal angehen?

wie bekannt bin ich nächstes we bei sis. noch jemand bedarf wg. mfg?
http://www.schlaflosimsattel.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (27. Juli 2008)

naja, fast alles ist noch heil. ich muss mal schauen ob ich den schalthebel wieder gerade biegen kann. ansonsten ist alles glimpflich ausgegangen, uwe hat mich aufgefangen und somit vor schlimmerem bewahrt.


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juli 2008)

besprechung bzgl. arosa sollte doch nächsten do sein


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juli 2008)

Uwe  du hast smse 

Ich spür meine Arme nicht mehr aua


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juli 2008)

das klingt als hättest du ne menge spaß gehabt, auch ein wenig adrenalin, aber das gehört dazu.

wenn ist dein sms richtig interpretier willst du damit sagen, daß arosa ne menge spaß für die junx hier aus dem fred, machen wird. 




...und noch was stefan....freireiten macht süchtig


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juli 2008)

@Zaskar: kannst du sagen wieviele negative höhenmeter pro abfahrt?


----------



## MissQuax (27. Juli 2008)

.


----------



## maverick65 (27. Juli 2008)

dotz


----------



## ratte (27. Juli 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> dotz



?


----------



## Maggo (27. Juli 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> ?



hab ich mich auch gefragt. also:

??


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juli 2008)

Arosa - Hoernli: Länge: 3,8 km, Höhendifferenz: 562 m 
Heute nochmal in Filzbach: http://filzbach.traildevils.ch/strecke.php
Rothorn - Lenzerheide: 1300 hömis  Allerdings ist es ne Plackerei bis man dort ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juli 2008)

wie siehts aus mit
arosa lenzerheide chur arosa? ist das möglich?


----------



## maverick65 (27. Juli 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> ?


 
na der (zu) tief hängende Ast  am Anfang. Helm ist noch heile


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juli 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> na der (zu) tief hängende Ast  am Anfang. Helm ist noch heile




hab ich auch erst jetzt nach der erklärung gesehen, das klack hatte ich schon vorher gehört, nur nicht gewust wo es herkam


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. Juli 2008)

Der Lugxx ist ein sehr begabter Fänger. Mich hat er auch schon mal vor 'nem bösen Abgang bewahrt.


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juli 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Der Lugxx ist ein sehr begabter Fänger. Mich hat er auch schon mal vor 'nem bösen Abgang bewahrt.



sogar an der selben stelle


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. Juli 2008)

Ist aber auch eine tückische Ecke. Einen Tick zu weit links und schon geht's ein paar Meter kopfüber den Hang runter.


----------



## a.nienie (27. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> i...
> dein wein hat gut geschmeckt *leckerschmatzhicks*


fein 
aber Du hättest wenigstens anstandshalber fragen können,
ob ich "meine" flasche wein nicht mitnehmen möchte.
je suis straight edge, also eh egal.


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juli 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> fein
> aber Du hättest wenigstens anstandshalber fragen können,
> ob ich "meine" flasche wein nicht mitnehmen möchte.
> je suis straight edge, also eh egal.



bist du verrückt, ich hab sie extra versteckt!




zur not hätten wir ja noch meine flasche


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juli 2008)

hab grad mit bruder wg arosa telefoniert

vorbesprechung ist an diesem donnerstag um 1900 in der germania in frankfurt.gebt bitte bescheid wer alles kommt damit der bruder nen entsprechenden tisch reservieren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. Juli 2008)

Soll ich drin oder draussen reservieren?

Denkt aber dran - draussen gibt's nur Kännchen.


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juli 2008)

AR - LZ und zurück geht, Vo AR nach LZ muss entweder schieben tragen oder einen grösseren Umweg in Kauf nehmen


----------



## Flo17 (27. Juli 2008)

Hi,
wollte mich dann auch noch für die Fotos bedanken und den schönen gemeisamen Downhill.
Hoffe die zweite Abfahrt lief bei euch noch gut.
Vielleicht sieht man sich demnächst mal wieder.
Gruss Flo


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. Juli 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Soll ich drin oder draussen reservieren?
> 
> Denkt aber dran - draussen gibt's nur Kännchen.



Ich komme!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (28. Juli 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich komme!




WOW! Das freut mich für dich 


Ich werde mich dann auch dort einfinden. Bis denne...


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Juli 2008)

wenn ihr alle kommt, dann komm ich halt auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (28. Juli 2008)

Ich komm nicht


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich komm nicht



Ach komm, echt?


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juli 2008)

Achja für eueren Planungsday:
Hier ist der Uebergang von Arosa nach Lenzerheide beschrieben (Hoernlihuette - Urdenfürggli).

Hier ist der Rückweg nach Arosa beschrieben (Rothorn - Alplisee - Arosa)


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. Juli 2008)

morsche,
meinereiner ist am do natürlich auch am start. doch wäre es nicht schöner am main zu sitzen? um getränke würde ich mich dann kümmern.
(der germaniaäppler schmeichelt meinem gaumen in keiner weise...)

die tourenhinweise sind recht aufschlussreich,
zitat: Der Downhill bis zum Aelplisee und hinunter nach Innerarosa ist anspruchsvoll, weil zum Teil abschüssig.


----------



## Maggo (28. Juli 2008)

abschüssig ist schonmal in ordnung. solange es nicht zu steil wird, weil wie schnell iss nix passiert?!


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juli 2008)

ich würde sagen ausgesetzt ..... man darf viel machen, nur nicht den Fuss auf der falschen Seite absetzen 

http://vazifars-blog.veloblog.ch/post/14/592

und noch mehr Bildchen

http://www.reppi.ch/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=5&Itemid=16

http://www.reppi.ch/index.php?option=com_ponygallery&Itemid=11&func=viewcategory&catid=8


----------



## Hot Rod1 (28. Juli 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> morsche,
> meinereiner ist am do natürlich auch am start. doch wäre es nicht schöner am main zu sitzen? um getränke würde ich mich dann kümmern.
> (der germaniaäppler schmeichelt meinem gaumen in keiner weise...)




Am Main sitzen und was trinken hört sich auch ziemlich gut an, allerdings soll das Wetter die Woche über schlechter werden und dann wäre es schon angenehm im Trockenen zu sitzen...aber wie immer werde ich mich der Masse anschließen und folge euch ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken


----------



## maverick65 (28. Juli 2008)

einmal derf ich noch nerfen  (könnt euch eh nicht wehren): hier mal die dotz-orginaldatei . dabei hat´s mir doch echt den helmspoiler zerbröselt.. braucht man(n) sowas wirklich?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. Juli 2008)

Natürlich braucht man den. [stylepolizei] 

Warten wir die Wetterentwicklung mal ab. Bei Sonne geht's an den Main, andernfalls ist der Tisch ist schnell reserviert.


----------



## Meister Alex (28. Juli 2008)

Gude,
ja logo brauchst du die Sonnenblende an deinem Helm sonst blendet die Sonne doch und du sieht tief hängende Äste nicht mehr.
Jetzt mal ernsthaft, sieht schoisse us und ohne fehlt die ein naja sagen wir mal eventueller "Geräteträger" (Licht, Cam usw.)
P.S.: Danke für den link, die Szene am trail sieht aber wenig spektakulär für eine Rückkehr aus, findest du nicht auch? Denke da müssen wir nochmal dran arbeiten...  ... ausserdem hab ich den Fuss abgesetzt, hoffentlich sieht Micha das nicht....

Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (29. Juli 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> hier mal die dotz-orginaldatei .



Das is ja ne recht ordentliche Video-Qualität!! Mit welcher Kamera wurde das aufgenommen? Bin grad am Überlegen mir ne Cam zuzulegen, nicht unbedingt ne Helmcam sondern eher nen kompakte Digitalcamcorder der im Rucksack schön Platz findet. Aber da gibts ja dann gleich wieder so viel verschiedene Marken, Typen, ....


----------



## Zilli (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
bin wieder im Lande und sehe zu, dass ich auch am Do. dabei sein kann.



maverick65 schrieb:


> einmal derf ich noch nerfen  (könnt euch eh nicht wehren): hier mal die dotz-orginaldatei . dabei hat´s mir doch echt den helmspoiler zerbröselt.. braucht man(n) sowas wirklich?


??? "Du willst die Datei FILE0028.MOV runterlade" steht mitten drin ... ja, aber wie waidär ??? (Bin ich blind )

Ähnliches hatte ich auch unterwegs im Urlaub, da hätte es nicht nur Dotz und Klack gemacht, eher *RUMS* :



Das Bike ist fürs Foto mit dem Lenker unter dem Baum "geklemmt". So ca. 3 m davor hatte ich den "Ast" erst wahrgenommen ... dann in die Eisen mit Schräglage.


----------



## Maggo (29. Juli 2008)

so freunde der neuen zeit, ich habe ein problem und benöige mal ein paar meinungen, ansichten. vielleicht ist ja auch jemand mit etwas juristisch gefestigtem background zugegen.
das problem ist folgendes:
hier ffwird darüber berichtet, dass sich der hinterbau offensichtlich unter last so verformt, dass die beden hebel die den dämpfer mit dem hinterbau verbinden unter last aneinander klappen. das ist die kurzform von einer geschcihte in deren verlauf wir (das heißt die angenervten slayer fahrer) auf ein statement seitens des herstellers warten mussten. dieses ist jetzt in form eines tech tipps auf der homepage vonbikeaction veröffentlicht worden. abhilfe soll eine penible abstimmung des dämpfers schaffen, man spricht von 20%sag. abgesehen davon dass ich das für ein solches gerät schon viel zu wenig finde kann ich solchen druck nicht fahren. wer micht kennt weiß, dass ich leider nicht zu den schlanksten gehöre. herr schröder von bikeaction weißt auch nochmalsexplizit darauf hin, den dämpfer nicht dauerhaft mit 20bar aufwärts zu fahren, sondern auf ein stahlfedermodell zurückzugreifen. ich bringe fahrfertig aber soviel gewicht mit, dass ich diesen hohen druck benötige um 20% sag fahren zu können, einen umbau auf einen stahlfederdämpfer mit ext. piggyback möchte ich nicht bezahlen müssen, das werden schnell 500 und mehr euros und ich bin der meinung man hätte mir dies schon beim kauf mitteilen müssen. nachdem ich ja wie viele von euch wissen ohnehin schon zuviel ärger mit der kiste habe bin ich jetzt halt wirklich gefrustet und frage mich wie ich weiter vorgehen soll. mein händler tut in der form nichts mehr für mich, er bietet mir einen kostenpflichtigen umbau an und das ist nicht das was ich von ihm hören wollte.
ich sehe die sache so: 
im nachhinein wird hier eine gewichtsbeschränkung auf ein bauteil gegeben, beim kauf war das noch nicht so, somit meiner meinung nach schon der händler bzw. der importeur in der pflicht hier zu handeln. ich werde wohl mal beim rechtschutz anrufen und fragen wie meine chancen stehen die kiste entweder zurückzugeben oder eben in einen fahrfertigen zustand versetzt zu bekommen. bis dahin hoffe ich hier möglichst viel konstruktives lesen zu können.


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Juli 2008)

...bin kein jurist, aus dem bauch sage ich: wenn dem so ist, ist das ein konstruktionsbedingter mangel. die behebung dieses mangels kann nicht zu deinen lasten gehen. abgesehen davon, hört sich das einfach nach eine faulen ausrede an und sowas kenne ich eigentlich nur von fusion. wenn ein bike den anforderungen nicht standhält, für die es konzipiert worden ist und für die es verkauft wird, dann muss der hersteller handeln. ich würde mit rechtschutz im rücken dagegen angehen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Juli 2008)

Das scheint sich um einen massiven Fertigungsmangel zu handeln und das Rocky-Angebot liest sich nicht gut.

Ein Kollege hatte bei seinem Stevens ein Problem mit dem Hinterbau. Im letzten Jahr gab's dazu eine Rückrufaktion mit Austausch, in diesem Jahr ist irgendwas gebrochen. Die Jungs wollten den Hinterbau erst kostenpflichtig ersetzen, nach intensivem Dialog ging es dann auf Kulanz.

Ich fürchte, ohne "intensive" Kommunikation werden sie's erst mal abtun und hoffen, dass du entnervt aufgibst. Also, wie Rizzo schon schrieb, durchhalten und mal die Rechtschutzversicherungspolice zücken.

Ein Bekannter von mir hat gute Kontakte zu RM. Vielleicht können wir über ihn einen Ansprechpartner ausfindig machen, der sich der Sache annehmen kann und will. Schreib mir doch noch mal was das Problem ist (so, dass er es weiterleiten kann). Rest siehe PN.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Juli 2008)

In der Bravo 5/2008 war ein Graubünden Special. Das habe ich dummerweise gestern abend rausgekramt und etwas darin gelesen.

Hätte ich's mal besser gelassen, meiner A***motivation war es in keinster Weise dienlich.


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juli 2008)

Du willst ja nach Italien 

Aber dort ist es auch schön


----------



## schu2000 (29. Juli 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Hätte ich's mal besser gelassen, meiner A***motivation war es in keinster Weise dienlich.



So gehts mir allgemein auch seit ich (vor grad mal knapp eineinhalb Jahren) angefangen hab zu biken...Motivation zu A.... oder für sonstwas anderes außer biken geht langsam aber sicher gegen Null  ok Essen, Schlafen, F... und hier im Forum rumstöbern tu ich auch noch ganz gern


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Du willst ja nach Italien
> 
> Aber dort ist es auch schön



Nicht ganz. Erst für 5 Tage nach Livigno und dann Arosa. Groundhopping herrscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. Juli 2008)

Dann gehören noch Zermatt und Verbier auf die Liste der anzufahrenen Spot's

http://video.google.de/videoplay?doc...ountainbike+tv

Ein WE Zermatt werde ich mir wohl noch gönnen müssen .... Verbeir evtl erst im nächsten Jahr


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juli 2008)

Bei dem ganzen Abwärtsgeschruppe des letzten Wochenendes ist mir gestern der Hinterbau auseinander gefallen  Hatte wohl auf einer Schraube nach dem Lagerwechsel den Schraubenkleber vergessen. Zum Glück ist mir das nicht im Bikepark passiert 

Als Reifen hatte ich vorne

Maxxis Minion DHF 2.5 Single Ply 60a und hinten Maxxis Minion DHR Triple Compound (3c)(1.2 kg) verbaut. Bergab ging das wunderbar. Guter Grip, gute Bremsperformance aber gestern auf dem Weg zur Arbeit war das schon harte kost . Heute wieder meine Conti Mountain King 2.4 Protection montiert und nur so ueber den Weg gefolgen  

Für Arosa werd ich aber wieder die schweren Schlappen montieren


----------



## Kulminator (29. Juli 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> So gehts mir allgemein auch seit ich (vor grad mal knapp eineinhalb Jahren) angefangen hab zu biken...Motivation zu A.... oder für sonstwas anderes außer biken geht langsam aber sicher gegen Null  ok Essen, Schlafen, F... und hier im Forum rumstöbern tu ich auch noch ganz gern



A... i... f... e... n... s..., w... h... i... a... w...!


----------



## schu2000 (29. Juli 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> A... i... f... e... n... s..., w... h... i... a... w...!



Häää???


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dann gehören noch Zermatt und Verbier auf die Liste der anzufahrenen Spot's
> 
> http://video.google.de/videoplay?doc...ountainbike+tv
> 
> Ein WE Zermatt werde ich mir wohl noch gönnen müssen .... Verbeir evtl erst im nächsten Jahr



Kannst du vielleicht mal mit diesen wehrkraftzersetzenden Äusserungen innehalten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Das ist für die Moral der Truppe schädlich.


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juli 2008)

Nö 

:d:d:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nö
> 
> :d:d:d


 
was soll denn das jetzt keine


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> was soll denn das jetzt keine



Geschieht dir recht.


----------



## schu2000 (29. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dann gehören noch Zermatt und Verbier auf die Liste der anzufahrenen Spot's
> 
> http://video.google.de/videoplay?doc...ountainbike+tv
> 
> Ein WE Zermatt werde ich mir wohl noch gönnen müssen .... Verbeir evtl erst im nächsten Jahr



Der Link zu Kugel Video geht net


----------



## rocky_mountain (29. Juli 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Der Link zu Kugel Video geht net



Der Wahlschweizer hat keine Ahnung von EDV!


----------



## Hopi (29. Juli 2008)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Gude,
> ja logo brauchst du die Sonnenblende an deinem Helm sonst blendet die Sonne doch und du sieht tief hängende Äste nicht mehr.
> Jetzt mal ernsthaft, sieht schoisse us und ohne fehlt die ein naja sagen wir mal eventueller "Geräteträger" (Licht, Cam usw.)
> P.S.: Danke für den link, die Szene am trail sieht aber wenig spektakulär für eine Rückkehr aus, findest du nicht auch? Denke da müssen wir nochmal dran arbeiten...  ... ausserdem hab ich den Fuss abgesetzt, hoffentlich sieht Micha das nicht....
> ...




nachdem er es auch im Mailverteiler hat, wird Michi das bestimmt sehen  und dann kannst Du dich auf etwas gefasst machen


----------



## Zilli (29. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> so freunde der neuen zeit, ich habe ein problem und benöige mal ein paar meinungen, ansichten.


Siehe PN


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juli 2008)

Da 

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=1220916254177863787&q=mountainbike+tv

oder da

http://www.rideguide.ca/frmSearchbike.aspx?search=BIKE 126


----------



## schu2000 (29. Juli 2008)

Ach das ist doch das Video das vor ein paar Tagen im Alpenzorro-Thread verlinkt war mit diesem "Le Brasilien"-Trail oder wie der heiß??


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juli 2008)

juup  der findet sich ab der ~16 min


----------



## Meister Alex (30. Juli 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> nachdem er es auch im Mailverteiler hat, wird Michi das bestimmt sehen  und dann kannst Du dich auf etwas gefasst machen



Ja, Michi sollte über eine Nebenbeschäftigung beim Stefan Hermann oder den "Rasenmähern" als Fahrtechnikinstruktor nachdenken, bei seinem "traillastigen" Fahrstil.
Viele haben schon bei Micha die Bezwingung der Ak- Abfahrt gelernt indem sie ihm nur nachgefahren sind.....

Grüße, Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (30. Juli 2008)

Alex dann musst Du mal die Jungs in der Pfalz erleben  da wird selbst Michi staunen


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juli 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Alex dann musst Du mal die Jungs in der Pfalz erleben  da wird selbst Michi staunen




ja die sind nicht schlecht, letzten samstag hat unds flo mal gezeigt was so geht





aber ein richtiger pfälzer ist das nicht...


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juli 2008)

und dave ist auch nicht schlecht gefahren




ist aber auch kein richtiger pfälzer


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juli 2008)

aber die waren nix gegen die drei 

:


 


von dem dritten hab ich kein vernüftiges bild, der war immer so schnell vorbei 

*lach* aber jetzt mal im ernst, warm wars da


----------



## Hopi (30. Juli 2008)

Uwe  Leute die in WB sich von kleinen Rockys einen haben vorhopsen lassen, können hier eh nix beitragen


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juli 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Uwe  Leute die in WB sich von kleinen Rockys einen haben vorhopsen lassen, können hier eh nix beitragen



wer ist rocky? 


und wer bist du?...du bist doch auch nicht gesprungen, ich hab nur die ratte springen sehn  

die kann das eh besser wie du !


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wer ist rocky?



Obacht mein Freund!
Sonst werfe ich dich demnächst ins Wasser.
Wo treffen wir uns denn morgen, das Wetter soll gut sein.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juli 2008)

liebster rocky  *süssholzraspel*

bei mir?


----------



## Hopi (30. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> liebster rocky  *süssholzraspel*



Schleimer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> liebster rocky  *süssholzraspel*
> 
> bei mir?



Wie bei dir?
Ich dachte wir wollten in die Germania oder an den Main.


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juli 2008)

Seit ihr euch eigentlich jemals einig 

Das ist ja wie bei einem alten Ehepaar


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Seit ihr euch eigentlich jemals einig
> 
> Das ist ja wie bei einem alten Ehepaar



Niemals!
Schlimmer!


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juli 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wie bei dir?
> Ich dachte wir wollten in die Germania oder an den Main.



wollten wir nicht zusammen mim bike hinfahren?



mzaskar schrieb:


> Seit ihr euch eigentlich jemals einig
> 
> Das ist ja wie bei einem alten Ehepaar




mmmhh, findest du?



rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Niemals!
> Schlimmer!



viel schlimmer, du zicke!


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Juli 2008)

Können wir tun!


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wollten wir nicht zusammen mim bike hinfahren?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich fahre kein ROTWILD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (30. Juli 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich fahre kein ROTWILD



noch nicht...


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juli 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> noch nicht...



der fährt ja nicht mal ein nicolai
kulmi wir zwei verstehen uns 
ne zicke und en macker muß schon im stall stehen

und kein liteville...pah



jetzt wird er gleich wieder loszicken


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> der fährt ja nicht mal ein nicolai
> kulmi wir zwei verstehen uns
> ne zicke und en macker muß schon im stall stehen
> 
> ...



Ach Lugga was soll ich sagen. Da sag ich doch mal nix!! (auch wenns schwer fällt)

Ich brauche kein Nicolai, mein Liteville reicht mir, auch zum springen.....
Aber der Kulmi lässt es ganz schön krachen mit seinem Macker.

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (30. Juli 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich brauche kein Nicolai, mein Liteville reicht mir, auch zum springen.....



und wenn du noch ein paar Male mit mir xy-fährst, reicht das Liteville konstruktiv-festigkeitstechnisch eigentlich ...


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juli 2008)

The route to Arosa 





Damit ihr auch schön angefixt seit 

Wer die Biker findet darf sich als Gewinner fühlen


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Juli 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> und wenn du noch ein paar Male mit mir xy-fährst, reicht das Liteville konstruktiv-festigkeitstechnisch eigentlich ...



für was?


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> The route to Arosa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Bike habe ich gefunden!!



Der Fahrer ist hinter der Kamera...


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juli 2008)

neenee das ist der falsche Fahrer  ich sprach auch von "DIE BIKER"


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> neenee das ist der falsche Fahrer  ich sprach auch von "DIE BIKER"



Ähhm heißt das nicht "DIE BIKERIN"?


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juli 2008)

hab eben mit tom getelt
morgen 1900 eiserner steg

er sorgt für äppler und wasser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (30. Juli 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> für was?



für den Mainradweg, den Mädchensee und die Bulautrails allemal...


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juli 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> für den Mainradweg, den Mädchensee und die Bulautrails allemal...



ich hab gehört du gist mim macker ganz schön gas...


----------



## Kulminator (30. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich hab gehört du gist mim macker ganz schön gas...



wer erzählt denn sowas??


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Juli 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> wer erzählt denn sowas??



Na ich.


----------



## Maggo (30. Juli 2008)

na toll, ein offenbacher.......


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> na toll, ein offenbacher.......



Was willst du denn jetzt?


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juli 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> wer erzählt denn sowas??



wie maggo schon gesagt hat....


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wie maggo schon gesagt hat....


Fängst du jetzt auch noch an?
Macht nur so weiter......


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juli 2008)

ich wollt doch nur den hinweis auf dich geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich wollt doch nur den hinweis auf dich geben


blub


----------



## Hot Rod1 (30. Juli 2008)

@Lugxx und Rocky:
Fahrt ihr morgen an der Gerbermühle vorbei? Falls ja, dann könnten wir uns da treffen und zusammen zum Steg rollen?! Ich fahr doch nicht so gerne alleine....Frankfurt ist so gefährlich 

Gruß vom HotRod1


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Juli 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> @Lugxx und Rocky:
> Fahrt ihr morgen an der Gerbermühle vorbei? Falls ja, dann könnten wir uns da treffen und zusammen zum Steg rollen?! Ich fahr doch nicht so gerne alleine....Frankfurt ist so gefährlich
> 
> Gruß vom HotRod1



Nee von NI kommen wir da nicht vorbei.
Aber wenn der Lugxx so weiter macht überlege ich es mir evtl.
Aber es ist ja nicht so weit das wirst du schon schaffen.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juli 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> @Lugxx und Rocky:
> Fahrt ihr morgen an der Gerbermühle vorbei? Falls ja, dann könnten wir uns da treffen und zusammen zum Steg rollen?! Ich fahr doch nicht so gerne alleine....Frankfurt ist so gefährlich
> 
> Gruß vom HotRod1



wir wollten uns eigentlich in NI treffen und von dort aus radeln

rocky fährst sicher auf dem rückweg dort vorbei



eijaijai, wenns wetter morgen so bleibt muß ich scheuklappen einpacken
sonst kann ich mich nicht aufs wesentliche konzentrieren 


edit: so so


----------



## Hot Rod1 (30. Juli 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Nee von NI kommen wir da nicht vorbei.
> Aber wenn der Lugxx so weiter macht überlege ich es mir evtl.
> Aber es ist ja nicht so weit das wirst du schon schaffen.



Vielleicht schaffe ich es, vielleicht aber auch nicht 
Sollte mir allerdings jemand zu nahe kommen, dann drop ich einfach irgendwo runter 
Bis morgen,
HotDrop1


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juli 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht schaffe ich es, vielleicht aber auch nicht
> Sollte mir allerdings jemand zu nahe kommen, dann drop ich einfach irgendwo runter
> Bis morgen,
> HotDrop1



blah blah blah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (30. Juli 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht schaffe ich es, vielleicht aber auch nicht
> Sollte mir allerdings jemand zu nahe kommen, dann drop ich einfach irgendwo runter
> Bis morgen,
> HotDrop1


 
Erst Drop, dann Platsch 

und von NI kann man bestimmt an der Gerbermühle vorbei und vorher noch ein paar Treppen am Goetheturm rocken


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Juli 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht schaffe ich es, vielleicht aber auch nicht
> Sollte mir allerdings jemand zu nahe kommen, dann drop ich einfach irgendwo runter
> Bis morgen,
> HotDrop1





Hey lugxx warum  du so bitterlich?


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juli 2008)

Da


----------



## fUEL (30. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab eben mit tom getelt
> morgen 1900 eiserner steg
> 
> er sorgt für äppler und wasser


 
900WB,yepp


----------



## dschugaschwili (30. Juli 2008)

guten abend genossen,
war die letzten tage etwas buisy, jeden abend bis in die puppen am main zu liegen ist mächtig zeitaufwendig. mirseidank ist die a-woche schon rum und ich kann morgen mal ausschlafen. naja, jedenfalls bis es mir in der bude zu warm wird und ich meinen astralkörper gen sachsenbeach lenke.

@unsuwe: glaubte mich auch mehrfach die tage der einweisung ins lattenheim zustimmen zu müssen.


ich freue mich auf morgen abend. ach ja, gibts extrawünsche?
soweit sie mich nichts extra kosten, erfülle ich diese gerne.

p.s.: bei bedarf findet die zusammenkunft in meiner lieblingswohnung ohne blick auf den schnöden main und die aufgedonnerten gänslein statt.

...,wer reist denn alles an?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. Juli 2008)

Aha, kann dein altersschwaches Herz den Anblick der sommerlich gewandeten femininen Bevölkerung nicht mehr verkraften. 

Wie immer wenn wir unterwegs ist, ist das Wetter zweitrangig. Wir tragen die Sonne im Herzen, folglich lacht selbige über uns. [word]

Sonderwünsche habe ich keine, das labende Schöppchen sollte nur eben gut gekühlt und reichlich vorhanden sein.


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juli 2008)

Pah, wer will denn schon Schöppchen .....




*I C H *


----------



## rocky_mountain (31. Juli 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ...,wer reist denn alles an?



Ich


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Juli 2008)

ich


----------



## rocky_mountain (31. Juli 2008)

@[email protected] kleine Planänderung, habe kein Rad dabei, komme dann von OF an den Steg.

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Juli 2008)

Ich ebenfalls. [klatsch_klatsch]

Und ich bringe noch 2 lästige Begleiter mit.

Hunger & Durst drängen sich ebenfalls auf.


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Juli 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> @[email protected] kleine Planänderung, habe kein Rad dabei, komme dann von OF an den Steg.
> 
> // Rocky



o.k.


----------



## mzaskar (31. Juli 2008)

Trinkt einen Schoppen für mich mit, in der CH bekommt man ja fast Entzugserscheinungen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Juli 2008)

Recht so?


----------



## mzaskar (31. Juli 2008)

Aaarrrgggghhhhhh das ist Folter, wo sind denn die Jungs von Amnesty wenn man(n) sie braucht


----------



## rocky_mountain (31. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aaarrrgggghhhhhh das ist Folter, wo sind denn die Jungs von Amnesty wenn man(n) sie braucht



Die können dir hierbei auch nicht helfen..


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aaarrrgggghhhhhh das ist Folter, wo sind denn die Jungs von Amnesty wenn man(n) sie braucht



Komm, komm, komm. Wer stellt denn sonst diese unanständigen Panoramabildchen ein? Das sind die Richtigen, austeilen aber nicht einstecken können. Das hast du jetzt davon.


----------



## Hopi (31. Juli 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Recht so?



Der Apfel hat Zellulitis


----------



## mzaskar (31. Juli 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Der Apfel hat Zellulitis



Trotzdem könnt ich da gleich reinbeissen und das ganze mit einem kräftigen Schluck aus dem Bembel spülen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (31. Juli 2008)

Da es mir im Unterland zu warm ist, verziehe ich mich in höhere Regionen 

Werde das Wochenende mit Grillen, Wandern, Weizenbier und Freunden in den Bergen verbringen 

Wünschen den Kollegen im grossen Kanton noch zwei angenehme Arbeitstage, 1 August ist Nationalfeiertag in der Schweiz und ein fantastisches Wochenende


----------



## dschugaschwili (31. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Grillen, Wandern, Weizenbier und Freunde



entspricht diese reihenfolge auch deinen prioritäten?

im grossen kanton ist ab morgen auch feiern angesagt:

http://www.schlaflosimsattel.de/

eigentlich ja schon heut abend...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (31. Juli 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ...,wer reist denn alles an?




ICH! 
Bei dem Wetter wird es aber eine heiße Sache


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Juli 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> ICH!
> Bei dem Wetter wird es aber eine heiße Sache



da wirds schwer was zum schauen geben


----------



## Hot Rod1 (31. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da wirds schwer was zum schauen geben



Ich liebe den Sommer


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Juli 2008)

*tieferverträumterseufzer*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (31. Juli 2008)

wer von den ichrufern kann mir denn heut abend noch zwei zeltstangen (jeweils ca. 2m)
leihen u. mitbringen? ich brauche diese um meine zeltplane am ulle zu installieren.

wir sind lt. auszählung heut abend zu fünft. äppler liegt kühl!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Juli 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> wer von den ichrufern kann mir denn heut abend noch zwei zeltstangen (jeweils ca. 2m)
> leihen u. mitbringen? ich brauche diese um meine zeltplane am ulle zu installieren.
> 
> wir sind lt. auszählung heut abend zu fünft. äppler liegt kühl!


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Juli 2008)

der zilli kommt auch


kann sein das wir uns etwas verspäten...carsten wird nicht vor 17:15 bei mir sein


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Juli 2008)

Wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben.

Bis gleich.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Juli 2008)

Puuh, so 'ne Session am Mainradweg hat's ganz schön in sich. 

War das jetzt schon spacken, oder fehlt noch was?


----------



## dschugaschwili (31. Juli 2008)

na männer, alle heil zuhause angekommen? ich hab anständig einen im kahn...

schön wars mit euch.

@unsuwe: danke für die energielieferung!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Juli 2008)

Nachtrag: Es sind die DT Swiss EX144 Naben u. Laufräder. 

@Tom: THX für's Catering. Die Nachschubeinlage könnte zwar etwas schneller klappen, aber für den Anfang war's doch recht passabel.


----------



## dschugaschwili (31. Juli 2008)

das nächste mal gibts für dich nen vorschusseinlauf!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Juli 2008)

Sag mir wann und sag mir wo. [john_wayne]


----------



## Zilli (31. Juli 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben.
> 
> Bis gleich.


.... ei ei ei, wer kam denn da ganz zu spät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Juli 2008)

Ich kam spät, aber nicht zu spät. [kirchturmuhr]


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Juli 2008)

Ich vermisse übrigens immer noch die Arosa-Reservierungsbestätigung.

Die jungen Buben von heute, bringen einfach nichts zum Abschluß.


----------



## Zilli (31. Juli 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> na männer, alle heil zuhause angekommen? ich hab anständig einen im kahn...
> 
> schön wars mit euch.
> 
> @unsuwe: danke für die energielieferung!


Alles heile, auch wenn ich niemanden empfehlen kann, mit UnsUwe durch nen dunklen Wald zu fahr'n .... die paar Äppler dazu und er schwankt auf dem Bike als wär der Hinnerbau seiner Zicke wieder auseinander gefallen .

Das Zeug im "Kahn" war bis zum Uwe (leider) wieder verpufft ...


----------



## Zilli (31. Juli 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich vermisse übrigens immer noch die Arosa-Reservierungsbestätigung.
> 
> Die jungen Buben von heute, bringen einfach nichts zum Abschluß.


Muß morgen noch Details wg. Paris am Folge-Montag klären .... übet er sich in Geduld


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. August 2008)

Un, hammers jetzd endlich? Des dauerd vielleischd.


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. August 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Alles heile, auch wenn ich niemanden empfehlen kann, mit UnsUwe durch nen dunklen Wald zu fahr'n .... die paar Äppler dazu und er schwankt auf dem Bike als wär der Hinnerbau seiner Zicke wieder auseinander gefallen .



Das ist normal beim Uwe. Der kann nicht anders.


----------



## Lucafabian (1. August 2008)

pah...sonntag, an der mosel, da fahr ich mit der zicke....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. August 2008)

In Lycra? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Als alter Team Racer sollte das dann schon dein Anspruch sein.


----------



## Lucafabian (1. August 2008)

Pah !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (1. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> pah...sonntag, an der mosel, da fahr ich mit der zicke....



Dann fahr ich nicht mit!


----------



## maverick65 (1. August 2008)

ups: wochenende ist schon da ! geil. noch 2x schlafen dann geht´s ab nach winterberg. fette 3 tage . frauchen (miss quax) wird das gruseln lernen .. ne quatsch, sie ist soweit, der taunus bringt ihr kaum noch lerngedöns. speed hat sie, was ihr fehlt ist bissi technik. steilpassagen, spitzkehre und richtig hüpfen (also aktiv) des üben miss quax und ich mal ab sonntag.


----------



## Hopi (1. August 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> ne quatsch, sie ist soweit, der taunus bringt ihr kaum noch lerngedöns. .



Ich hätte da noch 2 Steinfelder, x Kicker, 1 step up - step down, 2 road gap´s! Also falls euch langweilig ist.


----------



## Maggo (3. August 2008)

so, zurück von einer traumhaften GA runde mit zilli. hat irgendwie spaß gemacht, solltet ihr auch mal probieren.........


----------



## Zilli (3. August 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> ups: wochenende ist schon da ! geil. noch 2x schlafen dann geht´s ab nach winterberg. fette 3 tage . frauchen (miss quax) wird das gruseln lernen .. ne quatsch, sie ist soweit, der taunus bringt ihr kaum noch lerngedöns. speed hat sie, was ihr fehlt ist bissi technik. steilpassagen, spitzkehre und richtig hüpfen (also aktiv) des üben miss quax und ich mal ab sonntag.


Viel Schbass. Das mit dem Original-Dotz-Video-Download letztens hat dann zwar geklappt, jedoch bei allen Player'n (Windoof-Media, Real, Quicktime) sehe ich nur ein weisses Bild....



Maggo schrieb:


> so, zurück von einer traumhaften GA runde mit zilli. hat irgendwie spaß gemacht, solltet ihr auch mal probieren.........


... und kein Platten, bei mir trotz Racing-Ralph (2008er) und NN-Kombination. Sind auch zum Gugge am Mörfeldener Bikepark vorbei. Waren dann immerhin 68 km; bin happy, das die Leiste sich nicht bemerkbar gemacht hat.


----------



## Maggo (3. August 2008)

genau ihr freaks, das müsst ihr erstmal toppen mit euren freireit und endurobeix. 60km an einem tg und völlig ohne shuttle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (3. August 2008)

eben, das mußte mal raus ... und wir ham heut nur so 4-5 cm Federweg gebraucht, den Rest können wir uns für's nächste mal aufheben .


----------



## Zilli (3. August 2008)

btw ... habt Ihr an Euer Licht gedacht ? is schon dunkel und noch immer nix zu hören/lesen von Euch


----------



## Lucafabian (3. August 2008)

wir sind seid 18:30 zurück...war mal was anderes 
fotos gibts keine, da ist was schiefgelaufen 

wars erstemal in ner klamm...ist schon interessant aber auch anspruchsvoll


----------



## Lucafabian (3. August 2008)

4 bilder hats doch gegeben...interessant ist das mit dem stein im mantel


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. August 2008)

ich hatte heute sowas....



+ en durchschlag und en sturz aufm altkönigtrail (freireiter) -.-
klasse Tag
das einzig positive war Lenzhahn-Feldberg in 1std 12min mit nem 14er schnitt....

so und gn8 bin weg


----------



## Lucafabian (3. August 2008)

schau dir mal den stein an:





wo und was ist denn auf dem freireiter passiert?


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. August 2008)

Moinmoin, mail mir mal das Bildchen  rüber, das fehlt in meiner Sammlung 

der Kombinatschef / Frank mit Freak


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wo und was ist denn auf dem freireiter passiert?



ziemlich weit unten bin ich mim vorderrad an nem stein hängen geblieben und hab dann en abflug übern lenker gemacht...
glücklicherweise ist nichts passiert


----------



## Maggo (4. August 2008)

wärste mal mit uns ga gefahren.


----------



## Maggo (4. August 2008)

ga!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. August 2008)

Sowassagtmannicht.
Schäm dich.


----------



## dschugaschwili (4. August 2008)

so, körperlich unversehrt zurück von sis. war ein tolles we! so viele ding****er auf einem haufen, unglaublich...
hüpft unsereins diese woche irgendwann in der stadt rum? hätte grosses interesse!


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. August 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> so, körperlich unversehrt zurück von sis. war ein tolles we! so viele ding****er auf einem haufen, unglaublich...
> hüpft unsereins diese woche irgendwann in der stadt rum? hätte grosses interesse!



Treffen uns morgen zum spielen in HU.
Uwe kommt auch mit.

// Rocky


----------



## dschugaschwili (4. August 2008)

wann und wo? ich muss bis 1830 knechten u. müsste dann wohl direkt von dreieich anreisen...


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. August 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> wann und wo? ich muss bis 1830 knechten u. müsste dann wohl direkt von dreieich anreisen...



Würde doch klappen.
Wir wollen uns um 19Uhr P&R Parkplatz in Wilhelmsbad treffen
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sadd...,8.883133&sspn=0.037678,0.077248&ie=UTF8&z=14

// Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. August 2008)

Vielleicht können wir dem Uwe ja auch mal die Funktionsweise seiner Kamera erklären.


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. August 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Vielleicht können wir dem Uwe ja auch mal die Funktionsweise seiner Kamera erklären.



Mach das mal.
Er hat ja schon geschrieben wegen DAU! (Dümmster anzunehmender Uwe)

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (4. August 2008)




----------



## dschugaschwili (4. August 2008)

ja, könnte klappen.
luca, wollen wir zusammen fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (4. August 2008)

hab schon nen kontrakt mit rocky...aber vielleicht können wir zu dritt


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. August 2008)

Soll ich ein Stativ mitbringen? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dann verwackeln die Bilder nicht so.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. August 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Soll ich ein Stativ mitbringen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bring auch gleitmittel mit, dann hätt ich ne idee mit dem stativ


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. August 2008)

...sprach unser altinternationaler Actionfotograf.


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab schon nen kontrakt mit rocky...aber vielleicht können wir zu dritt



Wir können auch zu dritt!
Ich kann aber auch zum Parkplatz kommen ist vielleicht einfacher.

// Rocky


----------



## dschugaschwili (4. August 2008)

dachte unsuwe kommt bei mir in der fa. vorbei und wir nehmen dann die 661...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (4. August 2008)

Dann machen wir es so!
Wir treffen uns dann um 19Uhr in Wilhelmsbad!


----------



## Maggo (4. August 2008)

um was gehts da in hu???? hätte evtl auch interesse, vorallem wegen derer die ich nicht zu gesicht bekomme.


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. August 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> um was gehts da in hu???? hätte evtl auch interesse, vorallem wegen derer die ich nicht zu gesicht bekomme.



Da gibt es rund um den Märchensee eine schone Strecke mit sprüngen (nix fürn Luxx) usw. ist ganz nett!


----------



## Maggo (4. August 2008)

ist da platz für nen vierten fahrer??


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. August 2008)

Ich denke doch, es kommen ja noch mehr!

// Rocky


----------



## _jazzman_ (4. August 2008)

Wenn ich richtig zähle könnten wir morgen so 7-10 Leutchen sein...


----------



## mzaskar (4. August 2008)

Arosa?

wann muss ich Urlaub nehmen?? Zimmer muss ich ja auch noch buchen


----------



## Maggo (4. August 2008)

@uwe: geh mal an dein telefon.....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Arosa?
> 
> wann muss ich Urlaub nehmen?? Zimmer muss ich ja auch noch buchen



Dir bekommt das schweizer Tempo nicht. 

Die Invasion beginnt beginnt ab dem 18.09. in mehreren Wellen.


----------



## mzaskar (4. August 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Dir bekommt das schweizer Tempo nicht.
> 
> Die Invasion beginnt beginnt ab dem 18.09. in mehreren Wellen.


 
und geht bis zum 22 incl. ??? 

Dann werd ich mal ein Zimmerle buchen  Denke mal Frühstück im Penthouse Abendmal nach Bedarf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. August 2008)

Mach das.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. August 2008)

nochmal wegen AROSA

wir buchen das penthouse vom 18. bis 21.09
stefan könnte auch noch im penthouse wohnen
einzelzimmer ist da aber nicht möglich


----------



## mzaskar (4. August 2008)

Danke für die Info 
Ich schau mal was ich bekomme und sag nochmal Bescheid, ob ich mit den Freireitern kuscheln möchte


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Danke für die Info
> Ich schau mal was ich bekomme und sag nochmal Bescheid, ob ich mit den Freireitern kuscheln möchte



Finger weg von meinem Kopfkissen.


----------



## mzaskar (4. August 2008)

Neee deinen Teddy will ich nicht


----------



## Lucafabian (4. August 2008)

tom los sag wie machen wir das morgen...wann hast du feierabend? wann wollen wir uns treffen...lass dir nicht immer alles aus der nase ziehen...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. August 2008)

Schlimm ist das mit dem Typ. Da arbeitet er mal was, und schon hat er keine Zeit für's Wesentliche.


----------



## mzaskar (4. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> nochmal wegen AROSA
> 
> wir buchen das penthouse vom 18. bis 21.09
> stefan könnte auch noch im penthouse wohnen
> einzelzimmer ist da aber nicht möglich



Ich uebe des Näches öfters die korrekte schweizerische aussprache des "ch" wie z.b. in Chuchichästli :


----------



## wissefux (5. August 2008)

die treppen vom atzelbergturm braucht ihr nicht mehr fahren. der fackelt grade ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister Alex (5. August 2008)

Wie,der Fackelt gerade ab?
Hat den einer angezündet?
Selbstentzündung kommt wohl eher nicht in Frage, oder?

Gruß Meister Alex


----------



## wissefux (5. August 2008)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Wie,der Fackelt gerade ab?
> Hat den einer angezündet?
> Selbstentzündung kommt wohl eher nicht in Frage, oder?
> 
> Gruß Meister Alex



seh ich genauso. im wald ist es nach dem regen von gestern viel zu feucht gewesen. war gestern noch in der nähe unterwegs. hätte ich das gewußt, wär ich da nochmal rauf ...

geschätzter schaden : 100.000 euro, kripo ermittelt ...


----------



## Hopi (5. August 2008)

Das war bestimmt Uwe  wenn er sie nicht fahren kann, darf es auch kein anderer können


----------



## mzaskar (5. August 2008)

Ich glaube nach Zermatt muss ich auch mal, irgendwer Lust im September für ein Wochenende??'

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5004419&postcount=2702
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5004432&postcount=2703

Gruss


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. August 2008)

Mach doch nicht dauernd ein neues Faß auf. Das verwirrt die Leser und sorgt für unnötige Unruhe.


----------



## mzaskar (5. August 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Mach doch nicht dauernd ein neues Faß auf. Das verwirrt die Leser und sorgt für unnötige Unruhe.


 
Verwirren ist immer gut .... ganz abgesehen von dem öffnen diverser Fässer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (5. August 2008)

Naaaaa, wie war's am Märchensee ? *neugier*

ich war gestiefelt und gespornt auf der A****** (Speci, FF, Protektoren, Carboni-Handschuhe etc.), da ich auch hinwollte, aber wg. Besprechung mit Cheffe ab 16:30 mich nicht ankündigen wollte ....


... die Besprechung ging dann statt vorgesehener halber Stunde und von mir befürchteter ganzer Stunde bis 18:45 


ansonsten: Atzelbergturm R.I.P.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. August 2008)

es war klasse, nur du hast gefehlt


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> es war klasse, nur du hast gefehlt



Wo sind die Bilder?????


----------



## Zilli (5. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> es war klasse, nur du hast gefehlt


Deine warmherzigen Worte lassen meine Tränen bei diesen Gelegenheiten immer schneller trocknen .... 

*triiiiiiiiiiiieeffff*


----------



## Zilli (5. August 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wo sind die Bilder?????


Hat Uwe nen Crash-Kurs mit der Camera gemacht   Hauptsache es gibbt wat zu sehen.


----------



## Zilli (5. August 2008)

Ich verabscheue mich für heut, is schon spät.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. August 2008)

bilder sind in meinem album und im wölfe fred...morgen werdens noch mehr


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. August 2008)

Morsche. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Was tut sich so in Freireiterkreisen, ihr seid so ruhig.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2008)

ist die ruhe vorm sturm


----------



## mzaskar (7. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ist die ruhe vorm sturm


 
von MeteoSchweiz, dem Nationalen Wetterdienst der Schweiz, in
Zürich

Art und Intensität des erwarteten Unwetters:
Heftige Gewitter möglich. Gefahrenstufe gelb (1).
Erwartete Dauer des Unwetters:
von 7.8.08, 12 Uhr
bis 7.8.08, 24 Uhr
Betroffenes Gebiet:
Alpennordseite, Wallis, Nord- und Mittelbünden sowie
Liechtenstein.

Nähere Angaben zum erwarteten Unwetter:
Am Donnerstag nähert sich im Tagesverlauf von Frankreich her
eine aktive Kaltfront der Schweiz. In ihrem Vorfeld wird mit
einer südwestlichen Höhenströmung feuchtwarme Mittelmeerluft
herangeführt. Ab etwa Donnerstagmittag bilden sich präfrontal
erste Gewitterherde. In den folgenden Stunden bewegt sich
diese Gewitterfront rasch ostwärts und intensiviert sich
dabei. Mit dem Durchgang der Gewitterfront im Laufe des
Nachmittags werden stellenweise Sturmböen von 70 bis 100
km/h, Hagelzüge und lokal intensive Niederschläge erwartet.
Mittels Gewitter-Flashes können die besonders betroffenen
Regionen erst kurzfristig gewarnt werden. Es scheint derzeit,
dass die intensivsten Gewitter vor allem entlang der
zentralen und östlichen Voralpen und im angrenzenden
Mittelland zu erwarten sind. In den östlichen Alpentälern
kommt zuvor noch kurzzeitig, teils starker Föhn auf, vor
allem in Nord- und Mittelbünden. Am Donnerstagabend und in
der Nacht auf Freitag sind mit der eigentlichen Kaltfront
weitere, teils gewittrige Regenfälle zu erwarten. Auch in
dieser Phase liegt der Schwerpunkt der Regenfälle weiterhin
entlang der zentralen und östlichen Voralpen.
Nächste Unwetterinformation:
7.8.08, 12:30 Uhr.
Den Anweisungen der örtlichen Einsatzorgane ist in jedem Fall
Folge zu leisten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. August 2008)

==> Sturm


----------



## maverick65 (7. August 2008)

fast 4 tage winterberg 







sind geil . aber irgendwie schon wieder zu viel : völlig platt - egal, wollen wieder hin . 


versägt mich frauchen (miss quax) doch glatt beim hüpfen : (dropt weiter und höher als ich!!!!!!) guggst du links oben <---, was steht da?









hier dazu das video


fährt die steinfelder wie nüscht: 

















ok.
jetzt kommts: in der steilpassage war ihr limit errreicht. am ersten tag (trocken) glatt hinter mir hergefahren. 1x? NÖ: 2x. wow . in der nacht drauf hatten wir regen und ich nach antesten der dh (war ne geile fahrt ) ihr davon abgeraten. sie aber am tag danach wieder diesen drang zur dh gezeigt. ich bissi getestet: ok für sie (bildete ich mir ein. und ich kann mir ne menge einbilden .) sie: "ICH WILL DH!!!". ok, dann runter! noch bissi restnässe. unten angekommen, ausrutscher, egal. sie: "nochmal!" ok, nun mit cam:

wusch





sie wieder: "egal, nochmal!" und jetzt hats geklappt








meinereiner:


----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2008)

ja im nassen ist die downhill schon richtig lustig


----------



## Hopi (7. August 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> versägt mich frauchen (miss quax) doch glatt beim hüpfen : (dropt weiter und höher als ich!!!!!!) guggst du links oben <---, was steht da?




 dass ist auch keine große Kunst  aber ich glaube Uwe unterbietet das noch


----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> dass ist auch keine große Kunst  aber ich glaube Uwe unterbietet das noch



wart nur irgendwann krieg ich dich auch noch


----------



## WODAN (7. August 2008)

Etwas OT, aber hat hier Jemand für oldrizzo und mich den Moser Guide Nr. 11 

Kann auch nur leihweise sein.

MfG


----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2008)

wie siehts denn mim sonntag aus...würd gern morgens, mitem bus


----------



## ratte (7. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wart nur irgendwann krieg ich dich auch noch



Beim Hinterrad versetzen bestimmt


----------



## Maggo (7. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wie siehts denn mim sonntag aus...würd gern morgens, mitem bus



bei mir eher schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (7. August 2008)

WODAN schrieb:


> Etwas OT, aber hat hier Jemand für oldrizzo und mich den Moser Guide Nr. 11
> 
> Kann auch nur leihweise sein.
> 
> MfG


 

Hi Bernd
Ich hab 11 & 12 -pn mich einfach an.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Zilli (7. August 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> fast 4 tage winterberg
> [very nice pics ]
> ....


Shice sieht das da gut aus, ich würd sogar 1-2 Urlaubstage "opfern" ... auch wenn ich die Chickenways danach auswendig kennen würde


----------



## mzaskar (7. August 2008)

I  chicken ways


----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Shice sieht das da gut aus, ich würd sogar 1-2 Urlaubstage "opfern" ... auch wenn ich die Chickenways danach auswendig kennen würde



na da werden wir schon demnächst mal wieder hinfahren,
soweit mir bekannt ist gibts ein paar die gerne nochmal hinwollen


----------



## MissQuax (8. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> na da werden wir schon demnächst mal wieder hinfahren,
> soweit mir bekannt ist gibts ein paar die gerne nochmal hinwollen


 
Oh ja, die gibt's - und jetzt noch einen bzw. eine mehr!


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. August 2008)

@[email protected] Tolles Avatar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (8. August 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> @[email protected] Tolles Avatar...



Das ist sein heimlicher Wunsch  EIN DROP MIT SICHERUNGSSEIL


----------



## Lucafabian (8. August 2008)

lacht nur...ihr seid ja nur neidisch


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. August 2008)

Sonntag klingt gut. Wann?


----------



## Lucafabian (8. August 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Sonntag klingt gut. Wann?



um 11:00 geht ein bus


----------



## Hopi (8. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> um 11:00 geht ein bus



Uwe uwe uwe wo soll das nur mit Dir enden  jetzt willst Du nicht mal mehr selber auf den Berg fahren.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. August 2008)

doch die letzten 100m


----------



## Hopi (8. August 2008)

Ich muss schon sagen  das Nicolai hat dich verdorben


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> um 11:00 geht ein bus



Gut, dann Sonntag um kurz vor elf.


----------



## mzaskar (8. August 2008)

http://www.23th.ch/html/graubuenden.html 

Vorfreuden sind die schönsten Freuden


----------



## Lucafabian (8. August 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich muss schon sagen  das Nicolai hat dich verdorben



versaut war ich schon immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (8. August 2008)

die spinnen die Schweizer 

http://www.trail.ch/tour/gemmipass/gemmi.htm

Die Bilder sind schlicht Atem(be)raubend 

Ich glaube ich würde per pedes schon schwitzen 

hier ist etwas dazu aus dem Forum 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3711917&postcount=43


----------



## Lucafabian (8. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> die spinnen die Schweizer
> 
> http://www.trail.ch/tour/gemmipass/gemmi.htm
> 
> ...





die abfahrt wird auch noch abgehakt


----------



## Hopi (8. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> die abfahrt wird auch noch abgehakt



He Uwe  wollen wir mal kurz na WB fahren  1A Wetter


----------



## Lucafabian (8. August 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> He Uwe  wollen wir mal kurz na WB fahren  1A Wetter



flußdownhill


----------



## mzaskar (8. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> die abfahrt wird auch noch abgehakt


 
Da muss ich mir aber zuerst noch Seile, Karabiner und eine Flasche Vodka kaufen gehen 

Oder vielleicht mal zu Fuss


----------



## Hopi (8. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> flußdownhill



das nennt man flow  Du Anfänger


----------



## maverick65 (8. August 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> auch wenn ich die Chickenways danach auswendig kennen würde


 

Frag mich! ich kenn sie alle


----------



## ratte (8. August 2008)

Apropos Flow...

Hat irgendjemand Lust und Zeit, morgen mit nach *Beerfelden* zu kommen?

Hopi will mich die Strecken wohl ein paar Mal runterjagen, damit ich endlich mal in die Pötte komme. Er droht mir sogar schon mit der Montage eines Tachos.


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. August 2008)

Luca : Kulmi und ich sind morgen nach einem Hibike Besuch im Taunus unterwegs und bräuchten noch einen Guide. Lust und Zeit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (8. August 2008)

Lust ja...ob zeit weiß ich nicht...sieht aber eher schlecht aus...ich sag später ob ich kann

macht mal genaue angaben bezüglich der zeit


@bruder: ich weiß sonntags ist besser wie samstags...aber könntest du auch morgen?


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. August 2008)

Wir fahren um 1000 beim Kulmi los zum Hibke. Müßte so 1300 bis 1400 werden mit dem Tourstart.


----------



## Hopi (8. August 2008)

Ich wollte schon morgens hin! Ich brauche viel Zeit das die junge Dame mal in die Puschen kommt. Kann ja nicht sein das sie besser springt als sie fahren kann. Und dort hat man halt sehr viele schöne Kurven  aber das weißt Du ja.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Lust ja...ob zeit weiß ich nicht...sieht aber eher schlecht aus...ich sag später ob ich kann
> 
> macht mal genaue angaben bezüglich der zeit
> 
> ...



Nee, morgen bin ich verplant. Aber ich bin überzeugt, ihr werdet auch so euren Spaß haben. Ich drück die Daumen für Sonnenschein - übertreibt's nicht.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. August 2008)

@hopi: beerfelden geht bei mir gar nicht

@kulmi und ede: unser bus faährt um 13:04 ab hohemark


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. August 2008)

Seid lieber etwas früher da. Der Uwe hat's nicht so mit den Abfahrtszeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (8. August 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> Er droht mir sogar schon mit der Montage eines Tachos.


Er hat es tatsächlich getan. 



Lucafabian schrieb:


> @hopi: beerfelden geht bei mir gar nicht


Schade. Viel Spaß im Taunus und erschreckt keine Wanderer.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. August 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> Er hat es tatsächlich getan.



Was, er hat's getan? [shocked] Das hört sich nach einer handfesten Krise an. Oder kommt er in die Midlife Crisis?


----------



## Hopi (8. August 2008)

Tacho am Bullit  damit die junge Frau mal sieht wie sie den Berg runter schleicht  
Aber ab morgen wird nur fahren geübt  genug mit dem gespringe


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. August 2008)

So weit ist's also schon gekommen. Ein Tacho ... [kopfschüttel]


----------



## Zilli (8. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> http://www.23th.ch/html/graubuenden.html
> Vorfreuden sind die schönsten Freuden


Jooooo, über diverse Links weiter bin ich auf das hier gestoßen (bekennender GPS-Fetischist), wobei mir hier die letzten 5 km gefallen oder hier die ganze Strecke oder dieses legger Stregsche .
Kann natürlich auch sein, daß wir uns auf die Auslastung der Hörnlibahn konzentrieren  und am Sonntag jeden Krabbelkäfer auf der DH-Strecke mit Vornamen kennen.

Sa./So. was isch noch ned wg. zickende Leiste.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. August 2008)

Hört ihr jetzt endlich auf.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wie soll ich's die nächsten Wochen nur aushalten.

Aber eins hat mit dann doch gefallen: "Wer nicht auf's Hörnli fahren will kann auch mit der Gondel hochfahren."


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. August 2008)

Hört ihr jetzt endlich auf.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wie soll ich's die nächsten Wochen nur aushalten
Aber eins hat mit dann doch gefallen: "Wer nicht auf's Hörnli fahren will kann auch mit der Gondel hochfahren."


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. August 2008)

Soso, mal wieder ein Doppelposting.  Na ja, kann passieren.


----------



## mzaskar (9. August 2008)

so nervös schon


----------



## Lucafabian (9. August 2008)

hab dann doch noch die bilder hochgeladen





im album sind noch ein paar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (9. August 2008)

Hi Uwe,
Beerfelden war geil  anfangs nass aber sehr gut fahrbar  

Ihr müsst mal wieder mitkommen  als workout Platz ist das perfekt


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. August 2008)

hey ho und moin moin...
hat wer lust morgen ne schöne trailrunde zu fahren...
am besten so mit den üblichen Sachen... X-trail; Freireiter; schwarzer Balken; weiße mauer usw etc pp
hätte da mal grad mächtig interesse...


----------



## Lucafabian (9. August 2008)

ich hab lust, hab aber leider keine zeit, fam....nächste woche wieder


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich hab lust, hab aber leider keine zeit, fam....nächste woche wieder



da hab ich vllt vor einen sonnenaufgangsride zu machen


----------



## Lucafabian (9. August 2008)

das ist aber verdammt früh im mom....berichte mal hier über den stand der dinge..vielleicht komm ich mit


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. August 2008)

Luca : Danke fürs guiden. Top Tour


----------



## Hopi (9. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich hab lust, hab aber leider keine zeit, fam....nächste woche wieder



du musst mal deine Fam zum FRlen bringen  dann hast Du auch mehr Zeit


----------



## Maggo (9. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> das ist aber verdammt früh im mom....berichte mal hier über den stand der dinge..vielleicht komm ich mit



das ist aber verdammt früh im mom....berichte mal hier über den stand der dinge..vielleicht komm ich mit


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> das ist aber verdammt früh im mom....berichte mal hier über den stand der dinge..vielleicht komm ich mit





Maggo schrieb:


> das ist aber verdammt früh im mom....berichte mal hier über den stand der dinge..vielleicht komm ich mit



alles klar 
vorraussichtlich wirds wohl Sonntag-morgens losgehn...(next WE) 
uhrzeit kann man ja noch mal bereden...
eh erstmal gucken was das wetter macht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (10. August 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Luca : Danke fürs guiden. Top Tour



ich will bald wieder Busfahren ...


----------



## maverick65 (10. August 2008)

wegen starker nachfrage (ok, es war nur einer !) hier alle halbwegs tageslichttauglichen videos von winterberg (alle videos ungeschnitten und auch noch nicht gedreht!!! bitte nicht den kameramann erschlagen wollen oder die cam in den schmutz ziehen. daran arbeite ich. cam wird eine andere werden und beim "drehen" übe ich noch: http://www.vimeo.com/user666397/videos

frage hatte ich wegen finale n8ride-video: "wo war denn das?" guggst du hier: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.15515.html ! runterladen und mit google-earth starten. vielleicht hassu dann eine vorstellung, wo wir runter gesüst sind. 

gruß mav


----------



## Lucafabian (10. August 2008)

noch ein bild von gestern aufm feldberg


----------



## Kulminator (10. August 2008)

Was ist denn mit diesem Bild:???? 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/156718]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Lucafabian (10. August 2008)

da gabs doch früher mal was in den zeitungen,
original und fälschung hieß es glaub ich:



 [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/156718]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Maggo (10. August 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (10. August 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> wegen starker nachfrage (ok, es war nur einer !) hier alle halbwegs tageslichttauglichen videos von winterberg (alle videos ungeschnitten und auch noch nicht gedreht!!! bitte nicht den kameramann erschlagen wollen oder die cam in den schmutz ziehen. daran arbeite ich. cam wird eine andere werden und beim "drehen" übe ich noch: http://www.vimeo.com/user666397/videos
> 
> 
> 
> gruß mav



Hi Rene, 
ist das alles von x Tagen WB? nur die DH? was habt Ihr denn die ganze Zeit dort getrieben? sonst Filmst Du doch auch mehr!
Waren die Videos vom ersten Tag?


Fragen über fragen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. August 2008)

Tach, hier ist's so ruhig, wo seid ihr denn?


----------



## Lucafabian (11. August 2008)

arbeiten..


----------



## Hot Rod1 (11. August 2008)

Wie schauts denn diese Woche mit nem CityRide aus??? Oder Feldberg am Abend???


----------



## mzaskar (11. August 2008)

lüg doch nicht


----------



## dschugaschwili (11. August 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn diese Woche mit nem CityRide aus??? Oder Feldberg am Abend???



hab auch lust endlich mal wieder zu radeln. city od. nightride (man könnte ja shuttlen...) wie es euch beliebt.

meine erlösung ist seit heute wieder fit. hab nen niegelnagelneuen equalizer bekommen!


----------



## Lucafabian (11. August 2008)

wann?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (11. August 2008)

Mach einen Vorschlag!
Bei mir geht alles außer Dienstag, da will ich mit den Wölfen fahren. 
Zeitlich allerdings bitte nicht vor 18Uhr.


----------



## Kulminator (11. August 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Bei mir geht alles außer Dienstag, da will ich mit den Wölfen fahren.



echt? versprochen?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (11. August 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> echt? versprochen?



Sicher doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (11. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wann?



Von mir aus können wir gerne heute fahren...ich habe Zeit! Ab 1800Uhr.


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. August 2008)

Ich kann am Dienstag nicht muss zum Elternabend.:kotz:


----------



## Hot Rod1 (11. August 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich kann am Dienstag nicht muss zum Elternabend.:kotz:


----------



## Lucafabian (11. August 2008)

heut ist eher nix bei mir, wetter sieht ja zum glück auch nicht so gut aus


----------



## Lucafabian (12. August 2008)

kann mir jemand sagen wie das funktioniert?

http://www.messe-ideen.de/upload/magische-zauberkugel.swf


----------



## schu2000 (12. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen wie das funktioniert?
> 
> http://www.messe-ideen.de/upload/magische-zauberkugel.swf



 Irgendwie....mysteriös!!!  leider hab ich auch keinen blassen Schimmer wie das funktioniert...


----------



## Lucafabian (12. August 2008)

ich habs....das ist ja so einfach


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen wie das funktioniert?
> 
> http://www.messe-ideen.de/upload/magische-zauberkugel.swf



Ist doch ganz einfach!
Das Ergebnis ist immer das gleiche z.B. bei der Zahl 80 ist es 72.
Schau dir vorher mal das Symbol für 72 an und du wirst sehen jedes mal ist das Symbol von 72 das angezeigt.

// rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (12. August 2008)

du alter speilverderber...grrrrrr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. August 2008)

nun erzähl schon 

muss arbeiten und kann mich nicht wirklich mit Kugeln befassen


----------



## Lucafabian (12. August 2008)

xxx


----------



## schu2000 (12. August 2008)

Stimmt wenn man nochmal genauer drüber nachdenkt....hab mich vorhin schon gewundert dass die Symbole mehrfach vorkommen...


----------



## Kulminator (12. August 2008)

das Ergebnis wird immer ein Vielfaches von 9 sein: also 9, 18, 27 etc... und diese Zahlen haben immer das gleiche Symbol. Das Symbol wechselt bei einem Neuversuch. 

Iss doch ganz einfach....


----------



## Lucafabian (12. August 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> das Ergebnis wird immer ein Vielfaches von 9 sein: also 9, 18, 27 etc... und diese Zahlen haben immer das gleiche Symbol. Das Symbol wechselt bei einem Neuversuch.
> 
> Iss doch ganz einfach....


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> du alter speilverderber...grrrrrr



Du hasst doch gefragt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (12. August 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Iss doch ganz einfach....



wer soll was essen?


----------



## Zilli (12. August 2008)

...ferdisch. Jetzt noch ein Fernet ...


----------



## Maggo (13. August 2008)

schwalbe rückrufaktion.......


----------



## Ted77 (13. August 2008)

jo...die pneus abgeben und was ordentliches holen maxxis oder Intense


----------



## Maggo (13. August 2008)

naja, einen abgefahrenen abgeben und zwei neue zu bekommen find ich schon gut.


----------



## a.nienie (13. August 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> naja, einen abgefahrenen abgeben und zwei neue zu bekommen find ich schon gut.


Du fährst doch eh maxxis.


----------



## Maggo (13. August 2008)

klar, ich bin doch aber überdimensional sozial eingestellt und versuche immer auf möglichst selbstlose art solchartige hinweise zu geben.....


----------



## Ted77 (13. August 2008)

irgendwo haste recht...

wollte heute als " Gutmensch" mal nen Schwalbe Reifen kaufen.. da sagte der Händler zu mir: " Ich gebe Dir zwei abgefahrene Maxxis.. da haste mehr von ".....


----------



## Lucafabian (13. August 2008)

Ted77 schrieb:


> irgendwo haste recht...
> 
> wollte heute als " Gutmensch" mal nen Schwalbe Reifen kaufen.. da sagte der Händler zu mir: " Ich gebe Dir zwei abgefahrene Maxxis.. da haste mehr von ".....



der ist ja geil


----------



## mzaskar (13. August 2008)

erwähnte ich schon mal das mit der Vorfreude und so ???

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5027974&postcount=3335




@ Maggo

wenn du so fährst, hält dein Canadischer Eisenhaufen auch länger. immer schön das Hinterrad entlasten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (13. August 2008)

Moinsen!
Wie siehts denn morgen mit nem Cityride oder Taunusride aus??? Lugxx, Dschuga...Zeit und Lust???


----------



## Lucafabian (13. August 2008)

ich kann morgen nicht...frühestens freitag geht bei mir was


----------



## Hot Rod1 (13. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich kann morgen nicht...frühestens freitag geht bei mir was



Na dann eben am Freitag.
Ich habe Zeit, mein Weibchen kommt ja erst am Samstag wieder nach Hause


----------



## Lucafabian (13. August 2008)

ab wann kannst denn am freitag?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (13. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ab wann kannst denn am freitag?



So ab 17.00 / 17.30


----------



## Lucafabian (13. August 2008)

17:30 hohemark...passt das bei dir?

besser wir nehmen licht mit


----------



## Meister Alex (13. August 2008)

Hallo Freireitergemeinde,
was geht so am Samstag bei euch?

Gruß Meister Alex


----------



## dschugaschwili (13. August 2008)

guten abend, morgen abend eine taunusrunde? das hört sich ganz gut an. wenn das wetter nicht zu regnerisch ist, bin ich dabei. fahrgemeinschaft/shuttlen?


----------



## Lucafabian (13. August 2008)

shutteln wäre nicht schlecht...und fahrgemeinschaft ist sicher auch gut


samstag könnten wir nachmittagsfahren, ich kann aber nicht vor 14:30 bis 15:00 an der hohemark sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (13. August 2008)

ich werde mit hotrod wohl morgen abend starten. scheint laut wetterbericht der trocknere tag zu sein. sieh halt zu das du mit kannst!
freitag ist eher regen angesagt... könnte aber ein prima bier u. videoabend werden.


----------



## Meister Alex (14. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> shutteln wäre nicht schlecht...und fahrgemeinschaft ist sicher auch gut
> 
> 
> samstag könnten wir nachmittagsfahren, ich kann aber nicht vor 14:30 bis 15:00 an der hohemark sein



Gude,
sehr viel früher würde es bei mir auch nicht gehen.
Mav kann leider nicht der hat seine Schichten im Moment nicht gerade freizeitfreundlich....

Gruß Alex


----------



## haihoo (14. August 2008)

Hi, zurück aus F. wie schauts denn eigentlich jetz aus mit heut abend starten....wo wann wo hin... geht wat? 
Grüß h.
bestellt:
http://www.casco-helme.de/de/default01.htm


----------



## Lucafabian (14. August 2008)

igitt nen CC Topf


----------



## haihoo (14. August 2008)

nen cc-topf mit kinnbuegel!! muss man weiter klicken. viper mx in schwarz zu nem sehr guten kurs.. soll auch ganz gut sein unn dann gibts auch keine diskussionen mehr....
gruß


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. August 2008)

Ich bin immer noch ein Fan der Wollmütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (14. August 2008)

haihoo schrieb:


> nen cc-topf mit kinnbuegel!! muss man weiter klicken. viper mx in schwarz zu nem sehr guten kurs.. soll auch ganz gut sein unn dann gibts auch keine diskussionen mehr....
> gruß


 
Hab ich mir (ebenfalls in schwarz) auch vor kurzem zugelegt für  109 inkl. Kinnbügel inkl. Versandkosten. Fand ich ganz ok den Preis.

Test steht noch aus. Hatte für den Bikepark vorsichtshalber doch meinem Fullface-Helm den Vorzug gegeben.


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. August 2008)

haihoo schrieb:


> Hi, zurück aus F. wie schauts denn eigentlich jetz aus mit heut abend starten....wo wann wo hin... geht wat?
> Grüß h.
> bestellt:
> http://www.casco-helme.de/de/default01.htm



ich starte mit hotrod gegen 1730 ab hohemark. so ist die momentane planung.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (14. August 2008)

Dschuga, das war mal eine geile Fahrt...ich bin zwar total im Ars...aber egal es hat sich gelohnt.
Gute Nacht, ich muss meinem geschundenen Körper jetzt ruhe gönnen


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. August 2008)

hier ist ja heut die hölle los... wahrscheinlich waren die freireiter an diesen aussergewöhnlich schönen tag alle auf dem rad.
unsere tour zum feldberg war perfekt. gemütlich übern sandplacken hoch, kleine einkehr + abendsonnenbad (dank hr) und dann auf unglaublich trockenen trails (tube/tubelesskillertrail, kl.feldbg., nasse rinne -z.zt. fast furztrocken, foxdance, viktoriatrail, hm) hinabgeflogen. 
die lucareiztreppe ist fast völlig zugewuchert, konnte trotzdem ein neues gabelsetup testen.
bin jetzt völlig k.o. und zufrieden. der spanacke liegt bestimmt schon im nest, wenn er nicht in der wanne ersoffen ist...
ich freue mich auf einen hoffentlich trockenen shuttlebussamstag mit hoher fr beteiligung, gute nacht, 
d.

zusatz:
mein gott, ich hab ja ne halbe ewigkeit für das hinterlegen der paar buchstaben gebraucht, hr ist da wohl schneller.
ähnlich muss sich der rennradler am sandplacken gefühlt haben...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. August 2008)

Samstag gegen 14.30 h  klingt gut.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. August 2008)

der bus geht aber erst später...


----------



## Meister Alex (15. August 2008)

Wenns net so schifft wie heute Morgen (Freitag) komme ich auch.
14:30 ist für mich auch ok. Wo parkt ihr a.d. Hohemark? U-Bahn, Int. Schule oder am Wald?
Gruß Alex


----------



## MissQuax (15. August 2008)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Wenns net so schifft wie heute Morgen (Freitag) komme ich auch.
> 14:30 ist für mich auch ok. Wo parkt ihr a.d. Hohemark? U-Bahn, Int. Schule oder am Wald?
> Gruß Alex


 
Hallo, Du Frühaufsteher! 

Schade, René und ich wären gerne auch mitgekommen. Wir haben aber erst am Sonntag wieder Zeit. Wie sieht's da bei Dir aus? Hättest Du Lust (setze ich eigentlich voraus  ) und Zeit (oder ist da Familientag angesagt?)?

LG,
MissQuax / Petra


----------



## Meister Alex (15. August 2008)

Moin,
bei mir geht eigentlich immer nur der Samstag. Getreu dem alten Gwerkschaftsmotto: "Sonntags gehört Papa uns"!
Außerdem weißt du doch das ich auf bewährung fahre nach der Nummer in Bischofsmais....

Gruß Alex


----------



## Lucafabian (15. August 2008)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Wenns net so schifft wie heute Morgen (Freitag) komme ich auch.
> 14:30 ist für mich auch ok. Wo parkt ihr a.d. Hohemark? U-Bahn, Int. Schule oder am Wald?
> Gruß Alex



schule oder wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister Alex (15. August 2008)

Wollen wir 14:30 mal am Schulparkplatz festhalten?


----------



## Lucafabian (15. August 2008)

soweit ich weiß fährt der bus um 15:30

da wär 14:30 fast zu früh...wer ist denn für shutteln???


----------



## Hopi (15. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß fährt der bus um 15:30
> 
> da wär 14:30 fast zu früh...wer ist denn für shutteln???



Faule Sau


----------



## Lucafabian (15. August 2008)

du mußt was sagen...ab zurück ins zelt


----------



## Hopi (15. August 2008)

Hau


----------



## Hopi (15. August 2008)

Komm doch einfach zum Dirten mit  da muss man nicht hochfahren


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. August 2008)

Also mir ist 14.30Uhr zu früh!
1500 würde mir und dem Luxx besser zusagen!

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (15. August 2008)

@Hopi: ne da kann man sich ja wehtun!



der bus fährt def 1530

dann reicht es wenn wir und um 1500 treffen...
da geht einmal mim bus und einmal mim auto


----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2008)

Faule Sägge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß fährt der bus um 15:30
> 
> da wär 14:30 fast zu früh...wer ist denn für shutteln???



Du kannst Fragen fragen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß fährt der bus um 15:30
> 
> da wär 14:30 fast zu früh...wer ist denn für shutteln???



Du kannst Fragen fragen.

Na gut, dann um drei.


----------



## Hopi (15. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Hopi: ne da kann man sich ja wehtun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



warum willst Du denn den Berg 2x runter schleichen  reicht Dir diese Schmach nicht einmal


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. August 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Du kannst Fragen fragen.
> 
> Na gut, dann um drei.



Du kannst ja schon um 1430 da sein....


----------



## Lucafabian (15. August 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> warum willst Du denn den Berg 2x runter schleichen  reicht Dir diese Schmach nicht einmal



du bist doch die lahme tröte.....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. August 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Du kannst ja schon um 1430 da sein....



Mein 14.30 h oder dein 14.30 h?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (15. August 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Mein 14.30 h oder dein 14.30 h?



War das nicht Dein oder Mein links???


----------



## Hopi (15. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> du bist doch die lahme tröte.....



aber nur Bergauf


----------



## Lucafabian (15. August 2008)

dann solltest du am samstag mal mitkommen....aber nicht das wir dauernd auf dich warten müssen


----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2008)

Also wenn ihr soooooo rase tuen tut, dann tue ich aber nicht mit euch fahren tun in den Berge meines derzeitigen Wohnortes. 
Nicht das ihr mich ständig ueberrunden tuen tut ..... 

Obwohl ihr macht eure Räder ja immer kaputt und bei einem Platten pro Abfahrt dürfte ich dann fast erster sein


----------



## Hopi (15. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> dann solltest du am samstag mal mitkommen....aber nicht das wir dauernd auf dich warten müssen



mhmmmmmmmmmm wo soll es denn runter gehen?


----------



## Lucafabian (15. August 2008)

nicht am südhang

wir fahren den weg für männer


----------



## dschugaschwili (15. August 2008)

morsche,
wollte heute nicht wer zum hibike? würde mich über eine mfg freuen!
ahoi, d.


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. August 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> morsche,
> wollte heute nicht wer zum hibike? würde mich über eine mfg freuen!
> ahoi, d.



Muss arbeiten......


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. August 2008)

Hibike hat bis 20.00 h offen. Oder hast du heute etwa Spätschicht?


----------



## dschugaschwili (15. August 2008)

frei-tag!

hier nochmals die abfahrtszeiten: http://www.verkehrsverband-hochtaunus.de/dokumente/545_08.pdf
besonders gut gefällt mir der zusatz mit den radwandergruppen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (15. August 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Hibike hat bis 20.00 h offen. Oder hast du heute etwa Spätschicht?



Hast du nix zu tun?
Ich glaube nicht das der Tom um 18Uhr erst zum Hibike möchte....


----------



## dschugaschwili (15. August 2008)

nur kein stress! ist eh nicht so wichtig. hab bereits alles überflüssige!
trotzdem: immer horsche, immer gugge...


----------



## Lucafabian (15. August 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> morsche,
> wollte heute nicht wer zum hibike? würde mich über eine mfg freuen!
> ahoi, d.



ich müßt schon mal hin...weiß aber noch icht obs wirklich klappt


----------



## Meister Alex (15. August 2008)

ok also dann morsche um 15:00 Uhr am Parkplatz der Int. Schule.
Werde kommen vorausgesetzt es regnet nicht......

Gruß Alex


----------



## Hopi (15. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> nicht am südhang
> 
> wir fahren den weg für männer



der da wäre? Du Mann


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. August 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hast du nix zu tun?



Lenk nicht vom Thema ab.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. August 2008)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> ok also dann morsche um 15:00 Uhr am Parkplatz der Int. Schule.
> Werde kommen vorausgesetzt es regnet nicht......
> 
> Gruß Alex



warmduscher 




Hopi schrieb:


> der da wäre? Du Mann



mal schauen meist fahren wir den x vom feldi dann zum kleinen feldi und dort runter,  pause am fuchsi und ab gehts auf den alden....den freireiter runter und ab richtung victoria trail


----------



## Hopi (15. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> mal schauen meist fahren wir den x vom feldi dann zum kleinen feldi und dort runter,  pause am fuchsi und ab gehts auf den alden....den freireiter runter und ab richtung victoria trail



Dann muss ich mir ja noch ein Hollandrad besorgen


----------



## dschugaschwili (15. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich müßt schon mal hin...weiß aber noch icht obs wirklich klappt



dann: ruf mich an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister Alex (15. August 2008)

... meinst du das nutzt noch was bei dir.



Naja, eine Steigerung ist ja immer möglich....


----------



## Lucafabian (15. August 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Dann muss ich mir ja noch ein Hollandrad besorgen



wenn damit mitfährst und auch nur einen von uns überholst 
kriegst am fuxi ein essen bezahlt


----------



## dschugaschwili (15. August 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Dann muss ich mir ja noch ein Hollandrad besorgen



ich kann dir eines meiner gepflegten stadträder leihen...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/109052


----------



## Meister Alex (15. August 2008)

So,
ich mach jetzt Feierabend.
Bis Morgen dann.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Hopi (15. August 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ich kann dir eines meiner gepflegten stadträder leihen...
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/109052



Aber nur wenn ich vorne ein Körbchen und ein Windrad habe


----------



## Hopi (15. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wenn damit mitfährst und auch nur einen von uns überholst
> kriegst am fuxi ein essen bezahlt



Kannst Du froh sein das Mav nicht dabei ist, sonst würde ich es machen 

UND DAS WÜRDE TEUER FÜR DICH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (15. August 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn ich vorne ein Körbchen und ein Windrad habe



das muß ja nicht erwähnt werden..gehört zur grundausstattung


----------



## Lucafabian (15. August 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Kannst Du froh sein das Mav nicht dabei ist, sonst würde ich es machen
> 
> UND DAS WÜRDE TEUER FÜR DICH



so langsam kann der gar nicht sein...


also pack deine weiße rübe die ratten und dich ein und komm am samstag


----------



## Hopi (15. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> so langsam kann der gar nicht sein...
> 
> 
> also pack deine weiße rübe die ratten und dich ein und komm am samstag



mal sehen, eigentlich wollten wir morgen nach Offenbach. Das Flipper ist doch wieder einsatzbereit. Und Sabine ist gerade an der kleinen 3er line und braucht nur noch einen.


----------



## ratte (15. August 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> mal sehen, eigentlich wollten wir morgen nach Offenbach.


So, wollten wir das? 
Interessant.


> Das Flipper ist doch wieder einsatzbereit. Und Sabine ist gerade an der kleinen 3er line und braucht nur noch einen.


 Naja, nach gestern brauche ich erstmal wieder den ersten.

Gib's zu Du ´hast nur keine Lust, bergauf wieder so schwer treten zu müssen.


----------



## Hopi (15. August 2008)

was machst Du denn hier  husch husch an die Arbeit  Urlaubskasse auffüllen  ich will doch einen neuen Rahmen


----------



## ratte (15. August 2008)

Musste nur gerade mal wieder feststellen, dass ich meine Wochenend(ver)planung am einfachsten dem Forum entnehme. 

Und apropos Rahmen,
Du bekommst doch gerade erst einen neuen.


----------



## Hopi (15. August 2008)

Immer noch besser als morgens um 8:00 gesagt zu bekommen "Schatz wir gehen DH od. Dirt fahren"


----------



## ratte (15. August 2008)

Mit acht Uhr wär ich ja noch gut bedient. Du kommst ja immer schon um spätestens 7 Uhr damit an.

...so, und nun wirklich mal wieder ran an die Präsentation.


----------



## Hopi (15. August 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> Mit acht Uhr wär ich ja noch gut bedient. Du kommst ja immer schon um spätestens 7 Uhr damit an.
> 
> ...so, und nun wirklich mal wieder ran an die Präsentation.



Ok also morgen 7:30 klar Schiff machen und dann Offenbach bis ca. 14:00 danach könnten wir noch dem Uwe auf den Sack gehen


----------



## Meister Alex (15. August 2008)

Wie, du bekommst einen neuen Rahmen?
Machst du die anderen ständig kaputt, oder findest du nicht etwas was dir entspricht?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (15. August 2008)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Wie, du bekommst einen neuen Rahmen?
> Machst du die anderen ständig kaputt, oder findest du nicht etwas was dir entspricht?!



och es gibt da so den einen oder andern DH Rahmen der mir noch zusagt  Es wird nur mit dem Platz bei uns ein Problem 


Ahhh die Lösung  wir schaffen die CC Räder ab


----------



## DaBot (15. August 2008)

Hey ihr Freireitenden,

Ich wollte mal fragen ob ich mich da morgen Nachmittag anschliessen kann,
würd mich freuen mal ein paar Gleichgesinnte kenn zu lernen. Und shutteln ist immer gut 

Gruss Jo


----------



## dschugaschwili (15. August 2008)

csfb-ler müssen ne rund am fuxtanz ausgeben!


----------



## DaBot (15. August 2008)

Alles klar  Aber das FB haben wir nicht mehr


----------



## Hopi (15. August 2008)

Ich denke schon das Du dich bei den Jungs anschließen kannst  Die lassen sogar Uwe mitfahren 

Zumindest so lange, bis droppen zur Pflicht wird


----------



## Lucafabian (15. August 2008)

DaBot schrieb:


> Hey ihr Freireitenden,
> 
> Ich wollte mal fragen ob ich mich da morgen Nachmittag anschliessen kann,
> würd mich freuen mal ein paar Gleichgesinnte kenn zu lernen. Und shutteln ist immer gut
> ...



klar bist herzlich eingeladen....



...ich krieg die felgen!


----------



## Lucafabian (15. August 2008)

...der helm ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> csfb-ler müssen ne rund am fuxtanz ausgeben!


 


DaBot schrieb:


> Alles klar  Aber das FB haben wir nicht mehr


 

Wer weiss, wer weiss, vielleicht schaffen wir es wieder an um es dann zu verkaufen


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. August 2008)

moin moin...
wollt mich nochmal melden wegen einer Sonnenaufgangstour am SO-morgen...
wetter soll eig ganz gut werden....
hat den wer interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (15. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin moin...
> wollt mich nochmal melden wegen einer Sonnenaufgangstour am SO-morgen...
> wetter soll eig ganz gut werden....
> hat den wer interesse?



Ratte  die liebt es früh aufzustehen


----------



## ratte (15. August 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ok also morgen 7:30 klar Schiff machen und dann Offenbach bis ca. 14:00 danach könnten wir noch dem Uwe auf den Sack gehen


Ach, Du wolltest aufräumen und dann nach Offenbach. Gerne. Ich stoße dann zu gegebener Zeit an der HM dazu.



Hopi schrieb:


> Ratte  die liebt es früh aufzustehen


Wenn's was wichtiges ist, gerne...

Ach so...
...Urlaub.


----------



## DaBot (15. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...ich krieg die felgen!



Nur die Felgen?? Ich würd die Naben ja auch gleich mitnehmen 

Trefft ihr euch hier?


----------



## Lucafabian (15. August 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> Ach, Du wolltest aufräumen und dann nach Offenbach. Gerne. Ich stoße dann zu gegebener Zeit an der HM dazu.
> 
> Wenn's was wichtiges ist, gerne...
> 
> ...



Sind wir jetzt bei der Partnerberatung oder was ist das hier jetzt?

// rocky beim Uwe


----------



## MissQuax (15. August 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Kannst Du froh sein das Mav nicht dabei ist, sonst würde ich es machen
> 
> UND DAS WÜRDE TEUER FÜR DICH


 
Da halte ich eher für wahrscheinlich, daß Du hungrig nach Hause fährst! Selbst wenn Mav mit einem HT-Dreirad und Slicks antreten würde!


----------



## Meister Alex (15. August 2008)

Genau! Unterschätzt mir den Mav nicht!
Der ist schließlich Finale finischer und war da auch Dolly, Grip und Kameramann in Personalunion. Bitte ein bischen mehr Respekt...
btw (by the way) was zum Teufel ist ein csfbler????
Gruß vom Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister Alex (15. August 2008)

DaBot schrieb:


> Nur die Felgen?? Ich würd die Naben ja auch gleich mitnehmen
> 
> Trefft ihr euch hier?




Net ganz, mehr so hier:

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sadd...35878&sspn=0.001627,0.003412&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=18


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. August 2008)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Genau! Unterschätzt mir den Mav nicht!
> Der ist schließlich Finale finischer und war da auch Dolly, Grip und Kameramann in Personalunion. Bitte ein bischen mehr Respekt...
> btw (by the way) was zum Teufel ist ein csfbler????
> Gruß vom Alex



Das ist fast so schlimm wie CC-ler.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. August 2008)

ja ...oder gegenüber an der schule..wo halt platz zum parken ist


----------



## Meister Alex (15. August 2008)

cc?! Hilft da eigentlich was dagegen?

Nur FR in hoher fast unmenschlicher Dosierung oder?

Also dann bis Morgen 15:00 an der int. Schule.

Ach ja, ich bin der mit dem grünen Giant Reign X1 Mod. 08


----------



## Lucafabian (15. August 2008)

ich hab mir eben die seite von fichtelride angeschaut...als ich die bilder gesehen hab ists grinsen immer breiter geworden, jetzt sitz ich hier und grins vor mich hin 

kulmi 


Edit: jetzt hab ich auch den video gesehen...leck...*griiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiins*


----------



## Hopi (15. August 2008)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Selbst wenn Mav mit einem HT-Dreirad



Dann braucht er keine Angst haben das er umfällt


----------



## Lucafabian (15. August 2008)

@Bruder : bringst morgen dein neues schätzchen mit? klick klick?


----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2008)

endlich wieder Bundesliga


----------



## dschugaschwili (15. August 2008)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> :
> btw (by the way) was zum Teufel ist ein csfbler????
> Gruß vom Alex



credit suisse first boston- die grössten halsabschneider die es gibt...


----------



## schu2000 (15. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich hab mir eben die seite von fichtelride angeschaut...als ich die bilder gesehen hab ists grinsen immer breiter geworden, jetzt sitz ich hier und grins vor mich hin
> 
> kulmi
> 
> ...



Jepp Ochsenkopf is geil da kann ich eure Vorfreude schon mal anheizen 

Noch ein paar kurze Videos 
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=YqR45M-_bHA
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=jacQWTsF7ZY
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=826iG0ess6k
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=jmMEWrxGGYw
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=26lEyaEWUdk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2008)

NeNeNe das kann man so nicht stehen lassen  .... 

Da gibt es noch die Bank mit dem blauen Balken und den bekannten Penuts, dann wäre da noch die andere aus dem Alpenland mit den 3 Buchstaben  

und ausserdem gibt es die CSFB nicht mehr


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Bruder : bringst morgen dein neues schätzchen mit? klick klick?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> NeNeNe das kann man so nicht stehen lassen  ....
> 
> Da gibt es noch die Bank mit dem blauen Balken und den bekannten Penuts, dann wäre da noch die andere aus dem Alpenland mit den 3 Buchstaben
> 
> und ausserdem gibt es die CSFB nicht mehr



Das sind doch alle miteinander Halsabschneider.


----------



## maverick65 (15. August 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Das ist fast so schlimm wie CC-ler.


 

Sind das nicht viele von uns im Kämmerlein, haben nicht einige, die hier mitlesen und -schreiben, so eine CC-Schwuchtel zu hause und fahren damit auch? Ich zumindest bekenne mich dazu: auf dem Arbeitsweg eine Schwuchtel, wieso sonst "muß" ich mich beim uphill mit nem 20 kg-Bock, von anderen Freireitern als CC´ler beschimpfen lassen  ? 4000 Jahreskilometer waren meine einzige Rechtfertigung . Mit ner Schwuchtel Kilometer und Training, mit meinem Fully Taunustouren und Bikepark, mit dem Hardtail auch Taunustouren und bissi was lernen. Mit dem HT Linie finden. Meister Alex hat mich auf unserer letzten Tour einiges gelehrt (hiermit auch Dank an Luca für den neuen, tollen Trail vom Oldking ). Selbst mit weniger Federweg ist er mir oft davon gefahren. Erst wenn richtig fett Fahrwerk/Federweg gefragt war, hatte ich eine Chance. 
Ich will mal wieder spielen, deswegen kommt am Sonntag das "kleine Schwarze" zum Zug, war schon fast verstaubt. Wenn Wetter mitspielt werden wir mit Frauchen die Altkönig-Halbtot-Standard-Abfahrt nehmen-üben-versuchen


----------



## maverick65 (15. August 2008)

Test zu früh abgeschickt: Tourenplanung hat sich geändert!


----------



## DaBot (15. August 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Das sind doch alle miteinander Halsabschneider.



Das stimmt. Aber sie zahlen meine Bikes


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. August 2008)

Der Schornstein muss rauchen, und ausserdem sitz ich auch im Glashaus.


----------



## maverick65 (16. August 2008)

Am  Sonntag ist N8ride angesagt! Gerade kurz mit Tom teleföniert: Wir wollen den letzten Bus von der Hohemark nehmen. 15.34. Eine easy-Tour zum Warmfahren. Zwischendurch bissi Dünnsinn labern und bei den Autos wieder sammeln. Mit den Blechkisten wieder hoch und der Sonne beim Untergehen zuglotzen. Träne wegwisch oder versteck ... und dann die Hühner satteln. Bissi Südhang (ok=Weicheiabfahrt) müsst ihr mal mit der guten alten Mirage fahren (@hopi: hassu schon?)! Ist vorbei und lange her, nun haben wir wohl alle bissi mehr Lumen . Mit Tom´s Shuttle-Service und Petras Auto bekommen wir wohl 6 Leute hoch. Müssen dann nur noch alle einsammeln können. Wer ist noch dabei? Geplant und dabei sind: dschuga, miss Quax und mav. Wer noch? Teilnehmerliste ist begrenzt, es sei denn: es treibt noch jemand einen finale-ligure-shuttle-bus-samt-fahrer auf


----------



## Lucafabian (16. August 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Sind das nicht viele von uns im Kämmerlein, haben nicht einige, die hier mitlesen und -schreiben, so eine CC-Schwuchtel zu hause und fahren damit auch? Ich zumindest bekenne mich dazu: auf dem Arbeitsweg eine Schwuchtel, wieso sonst "muß" ich mich beim uphill mit nem 20 kg-Bock, von anderen Freireitern als CC´ler beschimpfen lassen  ? 4000 Jahreskilometer waren meine einzige Rechtfertigung . Mit ner Schwuchtel Kilometer und Training, mit meinem Fully Taunustouren und Bikepark, mit dem Hardtail auch Taunustouren und bissi was lernen. Mit dem HT Linie finden. Meister Alex hat mich auf unserer letzten Tour einiges gelehrt





wie es halt ist...wir ziehen uns ein wenig gegenseitig auf...so einge von den freireitern tragen sogar lycra, die hose obendrüber ist doch nur damit mans nicht sieht...und ne cc kiste haben wir auch...das ist doch alles nicht so ernst gemeint 




....auf meister alex bin ich jetzt aber neugierig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (16. August 2008)

finale-video-nur-ausgeschnitten: http://www.vimeo.com/1535456. Soll ich hier mehr davon reinstellen oder nerve ich damit?


----------



## Lucafabian (16. August 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> finale-video-nur-ausgeschnitten: http://www.vimeo.com/1535456. Soll ich hier mehr davon reinstellen oder nerve ich damit?



übermäßig lang ist das aber nicht


----------



## mzaskar (16. August 2008)

Bremsendeo kaufen


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. August 2008)

aaalso....
Sonnenaufgangsride.....
Ankunft am Alden is geplant kurz vor 6
d.h. abfahrt (bei  uns ) ca 4:30uhr


----------



## Maggo (16. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> aaalso....
> Sonnenaufgangsride.....
> Ankunft am Alden is geplant kurz vor 6
> d.h. abfahrt (bei  uns ) ca 4:30uhr




ich ziehe mein zuerst bekundetes interesse nun doch zurück. das ist mir eindeutig zu früh, außerdem muss ich danach noch a*****.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> aaalso....
> Sonnenaufgangsride.....
> Ankunft am Alden is geplant kurz vor 6
> d.h. abfahrt (bei  uns ) ca 4:30uhr



scließ mich dem maggo an,
die kiddies haben auch handballtunier, daher ists eh essig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> aaalso....
> Sonnenaufgangsride.....
> Ankunft am Alden is geplant kurz vor 6
> d.h. abfahrt (bei  uns ) ca 4:30uhr



Ich erlaube mir mal bvon nebenan zu bekundne, dass mir das definitiv auch zu früh ist


----------



## Meister Alex (16. August 2008)

... danke Mav. Zuviel des Lobes. Jetzt hast du ja was tolles angerichtet:

"....auf meister alex bin ich jetzt aber neugierig" 

Nachher heißt es dann: "Was war das denn für ein poser...."
Nee mal im Ernst macht euch nicht zu viel Gedanken, wenn überhaupt.....
Fahre halt auch nur Rad. Womit ich beim Thema wäre: Ist doch egal ob CC, DH, FR, Dirt oder was weiß ich was Hauptsache Spass auf dem Hobel und mit nem fetten  einschlafen, das am besten bis zum nächsten Ride hält!
Bis um 15:00 Uhr heute auf dem Schulparkplatz, falls da nix mehr frei sein sollte kann man ja am Parkplatz von der U3 parken, da findet sich immer noch ein Plätzchen.
Ach ja zum Thema "Verkappte CC`ler" Ich muss gestehen auch ich fahre, wenn auch nur ab und zu, mit einem Hadtail-front auf die Arb... Aber nur wenns geregnet hat! Da sind nämlich auch noch Schutzbleche dran!!!
Ansonsten aber nur noch vollgefedert, man wird ja älter.....
Das Auto hat ja auch kein Sportfahrwerk mehr, die Musik wird auch nicht mehr so laut wie früher gehört, Mist ich werd wirklich alt!  Aber wo bleibt die Weisheit die mit dem Alter kommen soll?
Bis denne, Gruß Alex


----------



## Lucafabian (16. August 2008)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Aber wo bleibt die Weisheit die mit dem Alter kommen soll?




da mußt in den haaren suchen...da sieht man sie zuerst


----------



## dschugaschwili (16. August 2008)

morsche,
wie bereits angemerkt, werde ich den 1304er schon mal für ne aufwärmrunde nutzen. ist noch jemand nen bus früher an der hohemark?
na wieauchimmer, man sieht sich spätestens zur 1534er abfahrt.

mein shuttle ist leider eingeparkt, deshalb werde ich mit der u-bahn anreisen müssen.


----------



## Hopi (16. August 2008)

Tom wir kommen um 13:04 mit auf den Berg  Aber lass uns zum warm werden den Weg Richtung große Kurve fahren


----------



## Meister Alex (16. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da mußt in den haaren suchen...da sieht man sie zuerst



Oh, da muss ich mich wohl noch ein wenig in Gedult üben.....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. August 2008)

moin moin!



wahltho schrieb:


> Ich erlaube mir mal bvon nebenan zu bekundne, dass mir das definitiv auch zu früh ist





Lucafabian schrieb:


> scließ mich dem maggo an,
> die kiddies haben auch handballtunier, daher ists eh essig





Maggo schrieb:


> ich ziehe mein zuerst bekundetes interesse nun doch zurück. das ist mir eindeutig zu früh, außerdem muss ich danach noch a*****.



ihr seit doch alle weich  dann genießen wir das halt alleine 

@ lucca: war/bin am überlegen ob ich heut hätt kommen sollen, aber ich glaube das ist mir noch zu heftig, hab ewig nicht mehr aufm richtigen Radl n richtigen Trail hinter mich gebracht, noch dazu is hier heut Dorffest.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. August 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ lucca: war/bin am überlegen ob ich heut hätt kommen sollen, aber ich glaube das ist mir noch zu heftig, hab ewig nicht mehr aufm richtigen Radl n richtigen Trail hinter mich gebracht, noch dazu is hier heut Dorffest.




aber morgen dann gleich im dunklen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> aber morgen dann gleich im dunklen



ach, ich bin immernoch mit mir am kämpfen...
rast ihr oder ist noch jemand dabei der heut bissi langsamer machen wollt? Wann ists ca. vorbei?


----------



## Meister Alex (16. August 2008)

klar, da siehr man die dicken Dinger nicht so.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBot (16. August 2008)

So, werd mich gleich mal auf die Mühle schwingen und zur Hohemark treten. Hoffe mein Magen machts mit, blödes mexikanisches Essen


----------



## Meister Alex (16. August 2008)

Aha, umweltfreundlich, da Gasbetrieben....
Somit ist schon mal klar wer nicht vorne fährt


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. August 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich ziehe mein zuerst bekundetes interesse nun doch zurück. das ist mir eindeutig zu früh, außerdem muss ich danach noch a*****.





Lucafabian schrieb:


> scließ mich dem maggo an,
> die kiddies haben auch handballtunier, daher ists eh essig





wahltho schrieb:


> Ich erlaube mir mal bvon nebenan zu bekundne, dass mir das definitiv auch zu früh ist



WEIL IHR WEICH SEID!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. August 2008)

ich mach mich fertig und komme, 15uhr Hohemark richtig?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> WEIL IHR WEICH SEID!!!!!!



Weich in der Birne oder was


----------



## Lucafabian (16. August 2008)

schee wars


----------



## mzaskar (16. August 2008)

dito


----------



## DaBot (16. August 2008)

Aber hallo!! War echt toll mit euch! 
Und auch ich werd noch schneller 

Prost


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. August 2008)

Bilder dauern noch, es waren dann doch 120 Pis. Muss erst mal sichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (16. August 2008)

Guude zusammen,


maverick65 schrieb:


> Am  Sonntag ist N8ride angesagt! Gerade kurz mit Tom teleföniert: Wir wollen den letzten Bus von der Hohemark nehmen. 15.34. Eine easy-Tour zum Warmfahren. Zwischendurch bissi Dünnsinn labern und bei den Autos wieder sammeln. Mit den Blechkisten wieder hoch und der Sonne beim Untergehen zuglotzen. Träne wegwisch oder versteck ... und dann die Hühner satteln. Bissi Südhang (ok=Weicheiabfahrt) müsst ihr mal mit der guten alten Mirage fahren (@hopi: hassu schon?)! Ist vorbei und lange her, nun haben wir wohl alle bissi mehr Lumen . Mit Tom´s Shuttle-Service und Petras Auto bekommen wir wohl 6 Leute hoch. Müssen dann nur noch alle einsammeln können. Wer ist noch dabei? Geplant und dabei sind: dschuga, miss Quax und mav. Wer noch? Teilnehmerliste ist begrenzt, es sei denn: es treibt noch jemand einen finale-ligure-shuttle-bus-samt-fahrer auf


hmmmmm 

 ..... da hätt isch schon Lust, auch wenn ich nur mit 150mm und einer läusigen Kondition dienen kann (d.h. ich hab sicher bergauf und höchstwahrscheinlich bergab die rote Laterne) ... und ein Shuttle mit nem 3er Biketräger auf der Anhängerkupplung. Taschentücher hätt ich auch dabei ... wär das o.k. ?


----------



## Meister Alex (16. August 2008)

Jau schee wars.
Immer wieder gerne mit euch!
Mein fettes wie eingemeißeltes Grinsen muss jetzt allerdings für die nächsten 4 WE`s halten, vorher komme ich nicht mehr zum Freeriden
Muss mich halt mit dem Arbeitsweg per Rad über Wasser halten....
Danke noch mal an alle, hoffe ich hab nicht zuviel gelabert, oder genervt oder gar gepost...
Schade Mav & Mrs Mav ihr habt was verpasst...

Gruß Meister Alex


----------



## Hopi (16. August 2008)

Tom am Roadgap 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18DnZ-iU-3U


----------



## Lucafabian (16. August 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Tom am Roadgap
> 
> 
> 
> dicken respekt euch beiden....


----------



## maverick65 (16. August 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Tom am Roadgap
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18DnZ-iU-3U


 
Sowas kann ich nicht, na und?!? Ich kann nur so


----------



## DaBot (17. August 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Tom am Roadgap



Cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (17. August 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> auch wenn ich nur mit 150mm und einer läusigen Kondition dienen kann ...


 
mach dir wegen der "nur 150mm" keine Sorgen, wir fahren nix wirklich Heftiges. MissQuax fährt ihr 1. N8ride  , wir fangen also ganz easy an und gucken am Fuchstanz mal, wie fit alle sind. Wir werden Dank Bus und Shutteln nicht sooo viel hochstrampeln müssen. Frauchen fährt eh ein fettes 21-Kg-Teil  und wird damit sicher kein CC-Rennen gewinnen  Runter wird an jeder fraglichen Stelle/und oder Kurve gewartet. 

P.S. ich habe meinen Federweg auch mal wieder reduziert. Sooviel ist nicht immer das Allheilmittel...


----------



## Maggo (17. August 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Sowas kann ich nicht, na und?!? Ich kann nur so



warum fällt er denn da???


----------



## Meister Alex (17. August 2008)

Vieleicht wollte er an der Biegung versetzen und hat die Wirkung seiner Vorderradbremse unterschätzt. Oder er wollte nur eine Bodenprobe von der Erde in Finale nehmen....
"Was war da los mav?" Aber toll fand ich das er gleich seinen neuen Muddy Mary gestreichelt hat.....

Gruß Alex


----------



## Zilli (17. August 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> ...fährt eh ein fettes 21-Kg-Teil  und wird damit sicher kein CC-Rennen gewinnen  ...


 .... und ich weiss, warum ich aufgrund meines Gesamtgewichtes kein CC-Rennen gewinne . Also Batterie ist geladen und ich bin ca. 1515 an der Hohemark.


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. August 2008)

morsche,
erstmal dank an ratte u. hopi für die dokumentation u. veröffntlichung meiner heldentat. mann, hat das geflasht...

auf grund eines akuten erschöpfungszustandes, resultierend aus adrenalinüberproduktion u. dem gestrigen spätbesuch eines norwegenfahres mit fischbrutzelorgie bis in die frühen morgenstunden, hab ich mich entschlossen den 1534er auszulassen u. erst zum nightrideshuttle an der hohemark aufzuschlagen.
es sollt ja genügen so gegen 1900 zu starten. vor 2100 wirds eh nicht richtig dunkel. 
sollte es anderslautende ablaufvorschläge geben, so bitte ich darum mich umgehend zu unterrichten.

allen unterwegs wünsche ich ein fröhliches hoch und runter.


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. August 2008)

so da wären wir wieder von unserem Sonnenaufgangsride  
bei mir gings um 4 uhr los rüber zum Seb...beim ihm gings  um 20 nach 4 weiter....
dann 6 Uhr Ankunft aufm aLden...dann über diverse trails   zum Fuchstanz; dann aufn Feldi und von da übern atzelberg wieder nach hause...

war echt 
Bilder folgen ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. August 2008)

So ihr Helden, hier die Bilder von gestern.


----------



## Meister Alex (17. August 2008)

mann, hat das geflasht...... 
....ja das haben wir noch den Rest des Tages gemerkt!
Und wieder ein tolles Erlebnis mehr

Gruß Alex


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. August 2008)

und die Bilder von heut morgen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. August 2008)

Coole Pics .

Wenn der Sonnenaufgang bloß nicht immer so früh wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBot (17. August 2008)

Ich werd mich doch mal früh aus dem Bett quälen müssen, das ist 

Ich hab ja so einen Muskelkater  Aber es hat sich gelohnt...


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. August 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Coole Pics .
> 
> Wenn der Sonnenaufgang bloß nicht immer so früh wäre.



och ging schon....


----------



## Hopi (17. August 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Coole Pics .
> 
> Wenn der Sonnenaufgang bloß nicht immer so früh wäre.



in 4 Monaten kannst Du das auch machen


----------



## Meister Alex (17. August 2008)

Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## hulax (18. August 2008)

Ja war echt  toll !!

Danke für die tollen Bilder

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Lucafabian (18. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=wq7pI54V54o&feature=related


----------



## dschugaschwili (18. August 2008)

auch von mir ein danke u. bitte an die genossen, die am we im einsatz waren!


----------



## MissQuax (18. August 2008)

Gestern meinen 1. Nightride gefahren!   

Vom Feldi Südhang runter, dann Viktoriatempel (3/4-Einstieg).

*ECHT GEIL WAR'S*: schnell, defekt- und sturzfrei, mit netten Mitfahrern hier aus dem Fred! 

Und auch für einen FR-Azubi  ohne Probleme dank guter Lämpchen auf Lenker (24W HID) und Helm (4x LED) locker zu machen.

Wiederholung erbeten!


----------



## Zilli (18. August 2008)

Jo, war ein schöner Wochenend-Ausklang. Ich hatte noch soviel Adrenalin oder Endorphin intus; habe über ne Stunde gebraucht, bis die Augen zugingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (18. August 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Jo, war ein schöner Wochenend-Ausklang. Ich hatte noch soviel Adrenalin oder Endorphin intus; habe über ne Stunde gebraucht, bis die Augen zugingen.


 
Jep war geil die Tour/der N8ride . Coole Leute, geiles Wetter, klasse Trails. Wie MissQuax schon schreibt: alle heile und ohne Materialschaden am Ausgangspunkt angekommen. Wenn das so weitergeht versägt mich MissQuax nicht nur beim hüpfen. 
Übrigens: ich habe länger als eine Stunde zum Einschlafen gebraucht...
Das Grinsen habe ich heute noch in der Fresse. Zitat: "Wiederholung erbeten!".


----------



## Zilli (18. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=wq7pI54V54o&feature=related


 und die anderen auch


----------



## Hopi (18. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=wq7pI54V54o&feature=related



Uwe was hast Du geraucht?


----------



## mzaskar (18. August 2008)

Glaube er langweilt sich auf der Schaff  

Oder durch das gehopse ist etwas durcheinander geraten


----------



## Lucafabian (18. August 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Uwe was hast Du geraucht?





mzaskar schrieb:


> Glaube er langweilt sich auf der Schaff
> 
> Oder durch das gehopse ist etwas durcheinander geraten





ihr habt doch nicht die geringste ahnung 

René Marik ist absolut genial 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=zmRwMFUweC0&feature=related
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=8dZRFXeGONQ&feature=related
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ieVDNByEIac&feature=related
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=qU4I00s25ho&feature=related





@zaskar: der rote schmeckt wieder...wir sollten mal wieder ICQ abend machen *lall*


----------



## DaBot (19. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=wq7pI54V54o&feature=related



*looool* Wie geil ist das denn??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (19. August 2008)

Was'n hier los?
Stellst du demnächst noch Videos von deiner Hochzeit ein?.....

// Rocky


----------



## Hopi (19. August 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was'n hier los?
> Stellst du demnächst noch Videos von deiner Hochzeit ein?.....
> 
> // Rocky



Glaube ich nicht  Dann kommen ihm wie den meisten Männern die Tränen


----------



## Hopi (19. August 2008)

Ach Tom das wollte ich Dir noch zeigen  

http://www.2stagebikes.com/cs/default.asp

So soll das funzen


----------



## Lucafabian (19. August 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ach Tom das wollte ich Dir noch zeigen
> 
> http://www.2stagebikes.com/cs/default.asp
> 
> So soll das funzen



worin liegt der vorteil?


----------



## Hopi (19. August 2008)

Das frage ich mich auch noch  Aber das Bike fährt unser Pannenkönig 
Ich glaube aber das es noch völlig falsch eingestellt ist! Da es sich sehr hart anfühlt. Tom weiß was ich meine.


----------



## hulax (19. August 2008)

Gug doch ma da

http://2stagebikes.cyberstore.co.nz/cs/Services.asp?type=18


----------



## Lucafabian (19. August 2008)

das prinzip ist mir schon klar, aber kann man das nicht auch mit nur einem lösen?


----------



## mzaskar (19. August 2008)

an die Finale Fahrer

kann man eigentlich im Oktober noch nach finale???? Wenn ja, wo kann man gut und günstig logieren?

Hab noch ein paar Tage Urlaub und noch keine rechte oder auch linke Idee


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. August 2008)

Sicher doch. Im Hinterland kanns auf 1000 Meter zwar schon etwas frisch werden und einen Badeurlaub wirst du auch nicht haben, aber zum radln passt's.

Wenn du ein passables Hotel suchst, dann ist das Florenz i.O. Zumindest Preis/Leistung stimmt. Wenn du allerdings eine komfortable Suite mit Room Service suchst, dann ist's eher nichts. Wir haben im April knapp 40  HP gezahlt. Da ist nichts auszusetzen.


----------



## mzaskar (19. August 2008)

Klingt gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (20. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Klingt gut



Klingt nicht nur gut!


----------



## dschugaschwili (22. August 2008)

wie siehts den mit interessenten für eventuelle we-aktivitäten aus?

den frankenfahrern wünsche ich viel spass und trockene trails.


----------



## Hopi (22. August 2008)

Morgen fahren Sabine und ich erst nach Mörfelden ( für sie zum einspringen) und dann zur Rinne


----------



## DaBot (22. August 2008)

Jaaaa  Wie wärs morgen mit dem 1534er?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. August 2008)

ochsenkopf


----------



## schu2000 (22. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ochsenkopf



Schweinehirn


----------



## Hopi (22. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ochsenkopf



Du musst nicht immer die Leute beleidigen 


Das ist meine Aufgabe


----------



## DaBot (22. August 2008)

Fichtelgebirge?


----------



## dschugaschwili (23. August 2008)

scheizze, es regnet wie blöd! wann gehts denn für euch los, hopi? schick mir doch mal ne mobilnr.,
damit ich nach dem munterwerden u. wettertschäcken event. mal durchrufen kann um zu erfahren wo ihr euch rumtreibt. taunus ist mir morgen zu nass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBot (23. August 2008)

Ich werd fahren, so nass ist es nicht *schönred*


----------



## haihoo (23. August 2008)

Jo gemeinde, wie schauts aus? gibts nu bei jemand konkrete plänung oder is zu nass....
grüß h.


----------



## ratte (23. August 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> scheizze, es regnet wie blöd! wann gehts denn für euch los, hopi? schick mir doch mal ne mobilnr.,
> damit ich nach dem munterwerden u. wettertschäcken event. mal durchrufen kann um zu erfahren wo ihr euch rumtreibt. taunus ist mir morgen zu nass.


Also feucht war's, aber eigentlich gut fahrbar.
Allerdings ging es dann insgesamt 3:2 für die Anliegerkurve nach einem Sprung aus, daher eher ein kurzes Vergnügen.
(Wobei ich mal petzen muss: Kurve 2/ Hopi 0 )


----------



## DaBot (23. August 2008)

Auf meinem Weg wars einwandfrei...


----------



## Lucafabian (23. August 2008)

1300hm  ich glaub ich werd blööd

gruss aus dem frankenwald


----------



## dschugaschwili (24. August 2008)

hab mich grad von einer feucht-fröhlichen firmenfeier nach hause geschleppt. uihjuijui! @ratte: danke fürs petzen! war leider nicht vor zwei uhr fahrbereit... deshalb auch kein suchruf. vielleicht geht morgen was. würde euch gerne sehen.

eventuell werd ich den 1304er nehmen, so ich bis dahin einen halbwegs fahrtüchtigen zustand erreicht habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (24. August 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> eventuell werd ich den 1304er nehmen, so ich bis dahin einen halbwegs fahrtüchtigen zustand erreicht habe.


 

will auch mitfahren!!! habe aber kein taxi , mein frauchen muss arbeiten . ach menno (gruß von rapante rapante! das steckt an...)


----------



## Hopi (24. August 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> hab mich grad von einer feucht-fröhlichen firmenfeier nach hause geschleppt. uihjuijui! @ratte: danke fürs petzen! war leider nicht vor zwei uhr fahrbereit... deshalb auch kein suchruf. vielleicht geht morgen was. würde euch gerne sehen.
> 
> eventuell werd ich den 1304er nehmen, so ich bis dahin einen halbwegs fahrtüchtigen zustand erreicht habe.



ich glaube nicht, dass ich heute am Feldberg fahre. Meine Schulter ist vom einschlag gestern immer noch etwas hart. Werde wohl nur etwas Dirt fahren! Da tun die einschäge nicht so weh


----------



## Lucafabian (24. August 2008)

vom Ochsenkopf:


----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2008)

warum bremst er 

Hoi Lugxx schon neue Beläge gekauft und die Felgen nachgespannt ???? Freue mich schon wie ein kleines Kind auf Arosa 

muss bis dahin aber noch etwas Trailfahren ueben, damit ihr nicht immer so lange auf mich warten müsst


----------



## schu2000 (24. August 2008)

Na ihr Freireiter, alle wieder wohlbehalten zuhause angekommen? Ich hoffe ihr hattet ne pannen- und staufreie Rückfahrt!? Schee woars mit euch  
Ihr hättet bloß evtl. noch ein bisserl besseres Wetter mitbringen können


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. August 2008)

Hier ist ja die Hölle los, euch steckt wohl alle das Wochenende noch in den Knochen.

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (26. August 2008)

na du nun wieder 

irgendwie ist mir zu ohren gekommen....grins


am WE soll geshuttelt werden, samstag oder sonntag?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> na du nun wieder
> 
> irgendwie ist mir zu ohren gekommen....grins
> 
> ...



Hast du überhaupt einen geeigneten fahrbaren Untersatz?


----------



## Hopi (26. August 2008)

Und keinem Wanderer vor die Füße springen


----------



## Lucafabian (26. August 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Hast du überhaupt einen geeigneten fahrbaren Untersatz?



na ich hoff doch das ich den morgen wieder krieg, vielleicht sogar mit dem überbringer noch ein bierchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (26. August 2008)

Ich will auch!!! 
Wie wäre es mit Beerfelden am WE? Ob Sam oder Sonn ist mir egal.
Wie siehts aus?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> na ich hoff doch das ich den morgen wieder krieg, vielleicht sogar mit dem überbringer noch ein bierchen?



 Halb acht / acht beim Rocky. Je nachdem wann ich der Firma morgen den Rücken kehren kann.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. August 2008)

samstag solls wetter gut werden....schon wieder bikepark  ?

aber ich wär schon dabei....


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. August 2008)

SA Beerfelden wär ich dabei


----------



## Lucafabian (26. August 2008)

also dann samstag beerfelden....*freu*


bruder besorgt den grill


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. August 2008)

Da wünsch ich euch viel Spaß. 

Ich bin am Samstag auf 'nem JGA eines sehr guten Freundes.

Beerfelden am Sonntag wäre machbar, am Samstag ist's *definitiv* unmöglich.


----------



## _jazzman_ (27. August 2008)

Beerfelden bin ich dabei... Egal ob Samstag oder Sonntag.
Grill und Kohle steht schon bei mir parat.


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. August 2008)

Muääähhhhhh und ich kann nicht.....


----------



## DaBot (27. August 2008)

Hätt ich mir auch gern mal angeschaut, bin aber auch nicht da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2008)

ich auch nicht


----------



## Lucafabian (27. August 2008)

also wie ist das jetzt...fahren wir samstag oder sonntag?

sagt mal was, welche tag passt wem am besten?

bruder: Sonntag
Lugxx: mir ists egal


----------



## _jazzman_ (27. August 2008)

Bei mir sieht es eher nach Samstag aus. 

Hab ab Samstagabend meinen Sohn und werd Sonntagmittag mal aufm Ascheberscher Stadtfest vorbei schauen.


----------



## dschugaschwili (27. August 2008)

hab auch interesse. mir passts an beiden tagen, doch da ich am sa mit dem zarewitsch verabredet bin, würde ich ihn natürlich gerne mit nach beerfelden schleppen. ich kann ja nochmal nachfragen, ob er auch am so zeit hätte.


----------



## maverick65 (27. August 2008)

Wir 2 Beiden auch, Frauchen will UNBEDINGT  dahin. Samstag wäre mir lieber von wegen: Sonntag ist Ruhetag und Wunden lecken...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (27. August 2008)

Jippi 
Beerfelden wir kommen. Ich wäre an beiden Tagen dabei, aber der SAmstag gefällt mir auch besser...
Wann gehts los? Wer fährt mit wem?

Toll! Jetzt kann ich bis Samstag nicht mehr schlafen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (27. August 2008)

Guude,
ich könnte auch am Sa. oder So.


----------



## maverick65 (27. August 2008)

Oder Hardcore-WE: Samstag nochmal den letzten Bus, für die 2. Abfahrt mit den Autos shutteln und bissi die Nacht zum Tag machen. Sonntag Beerfelden. Wundenlecken fällt dann wohl aus. 

Unn nu?


----------



## Zilli (27. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> na ich hoff doch das ich den morgen wieder krieg, vielleicht sogar mit dem überbringer noch ein bierchen?


Was is'n eigentlich kaputt gegangen ?







Der CC-Vorbau von Deinem FR ?


----------



## Zilli (27. August 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Oder Hardcore-WE: Samstag nochmal den letzten Bus, für die 2. Abfahrt mit den Autos shutteln und bissi die Nacht zum Tag machen. Sonntag Beerfelden. Wundenlecken fällt dann wohl aus.
> 
> Unn nu?


Also ich hab noch sowas wie ne Familie, da kann ich ned das ganze WE für's Biken verplanen.

*nachhintenumdreh: Schatz, was machst Du mit den Koffern in de' Tür *


----------



## Lucafabian (27. August 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Was is'n eigentlich kaputt gegangen ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nix ist kaputt, außer der neuen Hose...



und ich abe keinen CC vorbau 


cool das du mitkommst


----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2008)

HAst du wohl und noch nach unten montiert  


PS: habe gerade mit den nachbarn einen roten gekillt


----------



## Lucafabian (27. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> HAst du wohl und noch nach unten montiert
> 
> 
> PS: habe gerade mit den nachbarn einen roten gekillt



jetzt bin ich extra wegen dir in den keller, also wo ist da ein cc vorbau?????





und rot ist immer gut


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. August 2008)

Der Lenker ist extrem stylish.


----------



## Zilli (27. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich extra wegen dir in den keller, also wo ist da ein cc vorbau?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mea Culpa, ich Unwissender 
Der Lenker macht nen Eindruck, als hättest Du ihn durch den Vorbau gezogen; d.h. ohne die Vorbau-Schrauben zu lösen


----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2008)

du solltest das auch mal putzen, sieht aus, als ob einen Face plant im Schlamm gemacht hast 

ok nehme den CC Vorbau zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2008)

geh dann mal bubu machen, darf morgen wieder zum Sponsor Frondienste leisten


----------



## Lucafabian (28. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> du solltest das auch mal putzen, sieht aus, als ob einen Face plant im Schlamm gemacht hast
> 
> ok nehme den CC Vorbau zurück



das bike gehört nem mann und nicht ner frau 
das bike ist männlich und nicht weiblich 
ist der macker und nicht die zicke 

demzufolge muß es auch dreckig sein


----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2008)

aber dann jammern, wenn der helm ne Schramme hat


----------



## Lucafabian (28. August 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Der Lenker macht nen Eindruck, als hättest Du ihn durch den Vorbau gezogen; d.h. ohne die Vorbau-Schrauben zu lösen



ja man, was ne aktion den ersten hab dabei verbogen


----------



## Hot Rod1 (28. August 2008)

Guten Morgen,
war nun eigentlich schon geklärt wann wir nach Beerfelden fahren? Samstag oder Sonntag? Und um wieviel Uhr wollen wir uns dort treffen?

Fragen über Fragen und das ganze auch noch sooo früh am Morgen


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich extra wegen dir in den keller, also wo ist da ein cc vorbau?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Selbst das Bild ist unscharf, wohl zu viel Äppler gesoffen.......


----------



## schu2000 (28. August 2008)

Also das Polieren vom Lenker hättest ja ruhig gar zu Ende bringen können


----------



## Lucafabian (28. August 2008)

*Beerfelden am Samstag*


möglichst früh​


----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2008)

Schade das ich nicht in FRA bin, sonst würde ich ja glatt mit euch mit kommen 

Viiiiiiieeeeeeelllllll Spass 

Ach ja Bilddokumente bitte der jeweiligen Action


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (28. August 2008)

So Kinners, habt viel Spaß in BF wir fahren jetzt 2 Tage nach WINTERBERG 




Und Samstag dann noch  Boppard


----------



## Lucafabian (28. August 2008)

Beerfelden ist ab 10:00 geöffnet...man brauch ca. ne stunde zum hinfahren...ich werd versuchen um 22:00 morgens da zu sein


----------



## Hot Rod1 (28. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Beerfelden ist ab 10:00 geöffnet...man brauch ca. ne stunde zum hinfahren...ich werd versuchen um 22:00 morgens da zu sein




Hört sich gut an....dann werde ich ebenfalls um 10 dort aufschlagen.

Lugga: Der erste Run gehört uns


----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2008)

Hoi Lugxx

möchte im September ein solches Bild von dir machen 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5071447&postcount=8


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. August 2008)

der Lugxx springt doch nicht, der hat doch Angst 

Beerfelden reizt mich ja auch, aber SA's ist immer schlecht bei mir  zumindest noch


----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> der Lugxx springt doch nicht, der hat doch Angst


 
Es gibt da so ein Wassergap, ich muss es ihm ja nicht sagen. Da es hinter einer Kurve und einer Kuppe liegt sieht man den Sprung eigentlich gar nicht  und schwupps gibt es Sprungbilder 


Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Beerfelden reizt mich ja auch, aber SA's ist immer schlecht bei mir  zumindest noch


 
Ist schon nett dort, vorallem recht entspannend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (28. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi Lugxx
> 
> möchte im September ein solches Bild von dir machen
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5071447&postcount=8



Und von dir!!

// Rocky


----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2008)

neeenee meine Mutter hat immer gesagt, ich soll die Bodenhaftung nicht verlieren  und ausserdem hab ich ja nur so ein Tourenrad


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> neeenee meine Mutter hat immer gesagt, ich soll die Bodenhaftung nicht verlieren  und ausserdem hab ich ja nur so ein Tourenrad



Ja ja mit Bashguard und dicken Schlappen, das kannst du deiner Mutter erzählen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *Beerfelden am Samstag*
> 
> 
> möglichst früh​



Yes Sir Yes,

bin dabei.
Abfahrt in HU (wer auch immer da mit will) gegen 9:30 oder 10?
FS ist diesmal noch nicht dabei, ich soll das Terrain erst einmal sondieren


Achja, gegen 18Hundert muss ich wieder zu Hause zu sein um mich bei einem Freund auf den Birthday zu begeben
der Kombi


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. August 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Yes Sir Yes,
> 
> bin dabei.
> Abfahrt in HU (wer auch immer da mit will) gegen 9:30 oder 10?
> ...



Da hat wohl jemand Blut geleckt..........


----------



## _jazzman_ (28. August 2008)

So, Alpenüberquerung ist rum und heute hieß es Abschied nehmen vom großen Kettenblatt...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Ich zum HiBike gefahren, Bashguard und Kettenführung gekauft...
Kettenblatt runter, Bashguard drauf  jetzt siehts schon bissl nach Enduro aus. 

Dann Kurbel raus und Kettenführung dran...  Passt nicht... 
Da hat das Bike ne ISCG Aufnahme und mein NC-17 Stinger auch und das Sch....ding passt trotzdem nicht. Passt nicht übers Tretlager und wenn ich die Aufnahmegwinde so anpeile scheinen die auch nicht zu passen, selbst wenn es übers Tretlager drüber ging. Und nu? 

Was hab ich in meiner Anfängereuphorie falsch gemacht? Ich denk es gibt nur ISCG und Tretlagermontage??? Ist denn ISCG nicht gleich ISCG????

Hat jemand von euch einen Rat für einen unwissenden KeFü-Grünschnabel?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. August 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> FS ist diesmal noch nicht dabei, ich soll das Terrain erst einmal sondieren




Abwarten. Wenn sie sich erst mal durch die gestrige DVD-Lieferung gearbeitet hat, hast du sicher keine ruhige Minute mehr.


----------



## Meister Alex (28. August 2008)

@jazzman:
Yupp es gibt zwei mal ISCG, alt und neu!
Wie das sich jetzt genau unterscheidet weiß ich allerdings auch nicht. Allerdings sollte Tretlagermontage bei Patroneninnenlagern eigentlich immer funzen da die Kefü nur zwischen Tretlagerrohr und Innenlagerflansch geklemmt wird.
Gruß Alex


----------



## _jazzman_ (28. August 2008)

@Alex

Hab inzwischen rausbekommen, dass ISCG'05 die neuere Version sein muss und auch einen größeren Durchmesser von der Aufnahme her hat. Das Teil, dass man mir verkauft hat ist ISCG (also mit kleinerem Durchmesser). So wie es aussieht, hat mein Bike demnach wohl ISCG'05.

Werde morgen noch mal das Fachgeschäft aufsuchen und die KeFü umtauschen, wenns dann immer noch nicht passt, wirds passend gemacht...


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. August 2008)

morsche, 
der zarewitsch hat nach neuesten informationen erst am so zeit zum radeln. d.h. ich hab noch zwei plätze im ulle frei. hotrod, magst du bei mir mit? und luca, wie siehts bei dir aus?
morgen hab ich auch noch nichts vor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (28. August 2008)

Beerfelden : Jazz und ich fahren SA ab Kahl um 0900


----------



## Zilli (28. August 2008)

N'abend,
wenn Lucafabian bei dschugaschwili mitfährt, hätte ich noch 2 Plätze frei ab dem MTK-Land.
So um kurz vor knapp 09:00 wollte ich in Neu-Iesebursch sein, d.h. so um 0840 sollte die MTK-Grenze passiert werden 

.


----------



## _jazzman_ (29. August 2008)

@Beerfelden

Ich bring nen kleinen Grill und Kohle mit. 
Wer will kann also in den Pausen sein BBQ dort abhalten... 


Wer ist denn jetzt alles dabei?
- HotRod
- Lucafabian
- Zili
- Dschugaschwili
- Kombinatschef
- MtbEde
- Jazzman
- jemand vergessen?


----------



## Lucafabian (29. August 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @Beerfelden
> 
> Ich bring nen kleinen Grill und Kohle mit.
> Wer will kann also in den Pausen sein BBQ dort abhalten...
> ...




- miss quax 
- maverick


----------



## dschugaschwili (29. August 2008)

ich bitte euch alle mit nein zu stimmen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5074668#post5074668
 vielen dank, d.


----------



## schu2000 (29. August 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ich bitte euch alle mit nein zu stimmen:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5074668#post5074668
> vielen dank, d.



Ohweh, die KTWR-Elite in Aktion


----------



## Lucafabian (29. August 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ich bitte euch alle mit nein zu stimmen:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5074668#post5074668
> vielen dank, d.



nö, mach ich nicht


----------



## dschugaschwili (29. August 2008)

dann eben nicht, du querulant!


----------



## dschugaschwili (29. August 2008)

aber so was machst du: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5074896&postcount=4890

unglaublich! ich bin enttäuscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (29. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> - miss quax
> - maverick


 
jo, wir 2 beiden och! wäre ja noch schöner...

@Zilli: derf dein träger auch so vollfette holzroller (pro stück 21 kg)?


----------



## _jazzman_ (29. August 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> jo, wir 2 beiden och! wäre ja noch schöner...



Sorry, hab eure Teilnahmebekundung übersehen...


----------



## maverick65 (29. August 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Sorry, hab eure Teilnahmebekundung übersehen...


 
Kein Grund für den "Kniefall" , wir waren uns ja noch gar nicht so ganz über das WE-Programm schlüssig (ob überhaupt, SA o. SO, mit o. ohne N8ride ...).

Aber jetzt ist alles geklärt: wir fahren zusammen mit Zilli (holt uns netterweise daheim ab) und freuen uns auf einen Tag in Beerfelden zusammen mit Freireitern und Spessartwölfen! 

Gruß,
MissQuax + Mav


----------



## Meister Alex (29. August 2008)

Isch komm`aaach!!
Hab FREIGANG
So jetzt pack ich mal die Klamotten zusammen......


----------



## maverick65 (29. August 2008)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Isch komm`aaach!!


 
freu


----------



## Hopi (29. August 2008)

Moin Kinners 
Wir sind wieder da! Meine Versuche, meine Frau loszuwerden sind alle gescheitert. Dabei dachte ich, man muss Ratten nur in die Tiefe plumpsen lassen und dann hat man seine Ruhe 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLo0Bc2hsPE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3rv4L3xk8Y

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4Ghf83BRYo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (29. August 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Moin Kinners
> Wir sind wieder da! Meine Versuche, meine Frau loszuwerden sind alle gescheitert. Dabei dachte ich, man muss Ratten nur in die Tiefe plumpsen lassen und dann hat man seine Ruhe
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLo0Bc2hsPE
> ...


----------



## MissQuax (29. August 2008)

Echt nicht schlecht, das kann sich wirklich sehen lassen! 

Ob ich das irgendwann auch mal schaffe???


----------



## dschugaschwili (29. August 2008)

@ratte: respekt! grosses kino.

der ulle ist völlig eingekesselt von irgendwelchen leuten, die zum museumsuferfest reich werden wollen. hoffentlich komm ich morgen früh raus...


----------



## maverick65 (29. August 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Moin Kinners
> Wir sind wieder da! Meine Versuche, meine Frau loszuwerden sind alle gescheitert. Dabei dachte ich, man muss Ratten nur in die Tiefe plumpsen lassen und dann hat man seine Ruhe
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLo0Bc2hsPE
> ...


 

wow, muß ich mal neidvoll anerkennen


----------



## dschugaschwili (29. August 2008)

@unsuwe: ich komme morgen, wenn alle ausparkschritte reissen, mit hotrod zu dir! gegen 900- wie erwartet.


----------



## dschugaschwili (29. August 2008)

wenn ratte den roadgap vor mir springt, gibts bald einige spottbillige räder zu kaufen...


----------



## Zilli (29. August 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> jo, wir 2 beiden och! wäre ja noch schöner...
> 
> @Zilli: derf dein träger auch so vollfette holzroller (pro stück 21 kg)?


grad nochemol geguggd ... 60 kg. dürfen auf den Träger und 75 Last auf die Anhängerkupplung; zum Glück hat mein Speci nur ca. 15 kg 
Bis Morsche und GN8


----------



## Lucafabian (30. August 2008)

moin...net mer lang


----------



## dschugaschwili (30. August 2008)

oje, schon wieder vorbei...
ich hoffe der rest ist auch heil davongekommen.

vielen dank an alle anwesenden- war mal wieder schön mit euch.

besonderen dank an meinen souveränen chauffeur und natürlich an ratte fürs vorausfahrende trailmanagment. hopi, deine ratschläge haben sehr geholfen u. sofort gefruchtet! hab schon mal luft am p2 nachgefüllt...


----------



## Lucafabian (30. August 2008)

so ein fernauslöser fürn blitz...das wär was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. August 2008)

wir wollen Bilder


----------



## Lucafabian (30. August 2008)

Bilder:


----------



## Zilli (30. August 2008)

Jo, auch bei den Letzten , die von Platz gefahren sind, ist alles heile geblieben. War ein super Tag auf den Chickenways, hat Schbass gemacht.

... für Arosa muss ich noch ein paar Modifikationen vornehmen *suchdieEisensäge*


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2008)

ich beneide euch ein wenig 
Im "schau was ich gekauft habe" Fred, war etwas mit Fernauslöser drinne


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Jo, auch bei den Letzten , die von Platz gefahren sind, ist alles heile geblieben. War ein super Tag auf den Chickenways, hat Schbass gemacht.
> 
> ... für Arosa muss ich noch ein paar Modifikationen vornehmen *suchdieEisensäge*



Du kommst mit???  Cool


----------



## Meister Alex (31. August 2008)

Gude, 
yo trotz des Extemshuttles ist alles noch heile
Die nächsten zwei Wochenenden fahre ich nicht, muss mich mal ein wenig um die Familie kümmern.
Ach ja hab mir gestern bei der letzten Abfahrt irgendwas in den Hinterreifen gefahren ohne es zu merken, denn als ich das Rad aus dem Auto lud war nur noch ein "gefühltes" Bar Druck auf dem Reifen......


----------



## Zilli (31. August 2008)

Morsche,


mzaskar schrieb:


> Du kommst mit???  Cool


Yeeeessss


----------



## Hopi (31. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich beneide euch ein wenig
> Im "schau was ich gekauft habe" Fred, war etwas mit Fernauslöser drinne



http://www.directshopper.de/elinchr...rigger-set_zubehoer-blitzgeraete-dauerlicht_p

Ich kann dir aber leider nicht sagen, ob sie etwas taugen. Elinchrom ist aber einer der großen Blitzausrüster. Nur glaube ich, dass sie die Auslöser dazu kaufen und nicht selbst herstellen.

Von dem ganzen Ebay schrott kannst Du gleich die Finger lassen!


----------



## ratte (31. August 2008)

War gestern ein klasse Tag bei bester Gesellschaft und tollem Wetter.

@dschuga


dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ... an ratte fürs vorausfahrende trailmanagment...


Aber lass das nicht zur Gewohnheit werden, sonst...





dschugaschwili schrieb:


> wenn ratte den roadgap vor mir springt, gibts bald einige spottbillige räder zu kaufen...


...auch wenn es sich nur um Sekunden handelt. 

So eine Crashpant ist schon was feines.  Sie verhindert lokale blaue Flecken bei deftigen Einschlägen auf Steinen, Wurzeln etc., indem sie die einwirkenden Kräfte auf große Flächen verteilt...
...und nun schmerzt der gesamte Oberschenkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (31. August 2008)

Beerfelden : Klasse Stecken mit allem was man so braucht, incl. Hardcore Shuttle...

Coole Mitfahrer wovon man sich noch einiges abgucken kann...

Gerne wieder


----------



## dschugaschwili (31. August 2008)

@ratte: alles wird gut...


----------



## mzaskar (1. September 2008)

Guten Morgen und Gute Besserung an die Verletzten 


http://www.bikekulture-mag.com/V2/Ch...Trip-Ride.html


----------



## Lucafabian (1. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen und Gute Besserung an die Verletzten
> 
> 
> http://www.bikekulture-mag.com/V2/Ch...Trip-Ride.html



wo ist das?


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. September 2008)

Goil.......


----------



## MissQuax (1. September 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wo ist das?


 
Schon gegoogelt (Google Maps):

F-74390 CHATEL - wenige km südlich des Ostteils des Genfer Sees.

Also gar nicht sooo weit ... ("nur" ca. 5 Std. mit dem Auto) 

*DA* muß ich (+ Mav natürlich auch) hin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (1. September 2008)

http://www.mountainbikeparkchatel.com/


----------



## mzaskar (1. September 2008)

sieht lustig aus, ich muss mal meinen Urlaub checken, wenn die Farben stimmen (vgl. Skimaps) dann gibt es ja auch für mich noch ein paar Strecken (grün & blau ..... nein nicht mein Oberschenkel ) 

Bin am ueberlegen für Arosa noch ein paar stabile Felgen zu besorgen. So was in der Klasse E2200 oder Mavic Deetrax/Deemax. Hat irgend jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht?


----------



## Lucafabian (1. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sieht lustig aus, ich muss mal meinen Urlaub checken, wenn die Farben stimmen (vgl. Skimaps) dann gibt es ja auch für mich noch ein paar Strecken (grün & blau ..... nein nicht mein Oberschenkel )
> 
> Bin am ueberlegen für Arosa noch ein paar stabile Felgen zu besorgen. So was in der Klasse E2200 oder Mavic Deetrax/Deemax. Hat irgend jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht?




die DT swiss sollen ziemlich weich sein

Deemax ist schon fett....die würd ich auch nehmen, aber mal ganz ehrlich
für ne CC gurke sind die ne nummer zu fett


----------



## mzaskar (1. September 2008)

hmmm, 23 mm innenbreite hören sich erstmal nicht so fett an. 
DT Swiss = weich ..... hmmm, heisst sie haben öfters eine etwas unrunde Form? 

Ich fahre i.d.R Reifen der Grösse 60 x 559 (Conti MountainKing 2.4), 62x559 (SchwalbeNobby Nic 2.4) oder die 2.5 Maxxis Minion welche eine etwas schmalere Felge benötigen.
Meine jetzigen Felden DTSwiss Onyx/DTSwiss 4.1 haben ihre Form noch immer sind nur etwas schmal s.o. Wollte aucheinen zweitenSatz für den Winter (Spikes)
Hmmm Ander wie Crossmax ST oder DT Swiss EX1750 sind mir mit ueber 1000 CHF einfach zu teuer.


----------



## mzaskar (1. September 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> die DT swiss sollen ziemlich weich sein
> 
> Deemax ist schon fett....die würd ich auch nehmen, aber mal ganz ehrlich
> für ne CC gurke sind die ne nummer zu fett


 
Naja, es geht halt auch um die Gewichtsklasse des CC Gurke lenkers


----------



## schu2000 (1. September 2008)

Hab auch schon öfter gelesen dass die DT weich sein sollen. In erster Linie aber sind die DT-Laufradsätze schweineteuer (wobei die E2200 mit 350 Euro noch verträglich sind). Ich hab an meinem "Zweitbike" nen Hope-Pro2-LRS mit DT 5.1d, sind mit 370 Euro wesentlich verträglicher als z.B. die EX1750, sind aber auch schön leicht (~ 1800g) und haben bisher bei teilweise schon recht heftigem Einsatz keinerlei Dellen oder so. Und außerdem macht der Hope-Freilauf so richtig schön Krach  wenns net wirklich heftiger Freeride-Einsatz ist dann sollten die Felgen reichen, und für heftigere Sachen gabs den Satz auch mit den DT FR6.1d-Felgen, find aber auf die Schnelle keinen Shop mehr der die hat....

Nur so am Rande meine bisherigen Erfahrungen


----------



## Hopi (1. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sieht lustig aus, ich muss mal meinen Urlaub checken, wenn die Farben stimmen (vgl. Skimaps) dann gibt es ja auch für mich noch ein paar Strecken (grün & blau ..... nein nicht mein Oberschenkel )
> 
> Bin am ueberlegen für Arosa noch ein paar stabile Felgen zu besorgen. So was in der Klasse E2200 oder Mavic Deetrax/Deemax. Hat irgend jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht?



Nehm die EX 721! Du siehst doch was Sabine mit den Dingern macht! Und die haben nicht einen Hauch von Schlag. Und mit 540 gr. sind sie auch sehr leicht. Noch ein paar ST Naben und Du hast einen robusten LRS für kleines Geld


----------



## mzaskar (1. September 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Nehm die EX 721! Du siehst doch was Sabine mit den Dingern macht! Und die haben nicht einen Hauch von Schlag. Und mit 540 gr. sind sie auch sehr leicht. Noch ein paar ST Naben und Du hast einen robusten LRS für kleines Geld


 
ST Naben???

Aber danke für den Tip, ich werde mal beim Händler anfragen


----------



## Hopi (1. September 2008)

shock-therapy  sind die Naben die wir fahren! Wir können Dir auch den LRS aufbauen!


----------



## mzaskar (1. September 2008)

lasse es mir durch den Kopf gehen und danke für die Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (1. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> lasse es mir durch den Kopf gehen und danke für die Info



So ne Felge durch den Kopf sieht blöd aus und der Helm passt auch nicht mer richtig....


----------



## Lucafabian (1. September 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> So ne Felge durch den Kopf sieht blöd aus und der Helm passt auch nicht mer richtig....



wo du recht hast, hast du recht


----------



## Hopi (1. September 2008)

Uwe, sage mal, was ist eigentlich aus den ganzen Bildern geworden  und warum warst Du nicht an der Wall als ich sie gefahren bin


----------



## Lucafabian (1. September 2008)

Bilder   alle ohne biltz sind zu dunkel...ein paar hab ich noch, aber nix spektakuläres. von den schlechten hab ich die besten in mein album gelegt 

und als ich fotos gemacht hab, hast du faul in deinem pseudoliegestuhl gelegen, die augen verdreht und nach der mama gerufen weil dir die schulter wehtat 

...so kommt man nicht aufs bild


----------



## mzaskar (1. September 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wo du recht hast, hast du recht


 
Hmmm und nachher lande ich in der Jaegermeisterwerbung


----------



## Lucafabian (1. September 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bilder   alle ohne biltz sind zu dunkel...ein paar hab ich noch, aber nix spektakuläres. von den schlechten hab ich die besten in mein album gelegt
> 
> und als ich fotos gemacht hab, hast du faul in deinem pseudoliegestuhl gelegen, die augen verdreht und nach der mama gerufen weil dir die schulter wehtat
> 
> ...so kommt man nicht aufs bild




zum glück brauchs in den großen bergen keinen blitz


----------



## Hopi (1. September 2008)

wenigstens kann ich fotografieren


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. September 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> wenigstens kann ich fotografieren



Wo sind deine Bilder?


----------



## Hopi (1. September 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wo sind deine Bilder?



Wochenende! Da arbeite ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (1. September 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> wenigstens kann ich fotografieren



ich kann löten


----------



## mzaskar (1. September 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> zum glück brauchs in den großen bergen keinen blitz


 
zur Not habe ich die Kamera mit Blitz


----------



## mzaskar (1. September 2008)

ich kann blind schreiben 

klfjdkljgefiutnasdvjgmdfjit,äöawdktraä


----------



## Lucafabian (1. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> zur Not habe ich die Kamera mit Blitz



angeber, dann bring ich mein low cost model mit:


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. September 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wochenende! Da arbeite ich nicht



Und was sagt uns das?
Du radelst doch auch unter der Woche.

Schlaue Ratschläge geben kann jeder.


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. September 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich kann löten



Ich kann ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (1. September 2008)

Pah ....

und damit werdendie Bilder zu dunkel ..... musst auch den 
Deckel von der Linse nehmen


----------



## Hopi (1. September 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Und was sagt uns das?
> Du radelst doch auch unter der Woche.
> 
> Schlaue Ratschläge geben kann jeder.



Dann habe ich aber auch Feierabend  oder frei oder oder oder ..... 

Ich fotografiere nicht mehr Privat  ich bin eine Kamerahure


----------



## schu2000 (1. September 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Lucafabian schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ich kann löten
> ...



Ich kann machen dass die Luft stinkt.........


----------



## Zilli (1. September 2008)

ich kann Prozentrechnen ...





... 1 Teil Tia Maria 26,5% + 1 Teil Tequilla 38% = 100% legger


----------



## Lucafabian (1. September 2008)

will mir evtl. nen oberkörperprotektor kaufen...wer kann denn tipps geben? was kauf ich am besten?


----------



## Zilli (1. September 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> will mir evtl. nen oberkörperprotektor kaufen...wer kann denn tipps geben? was kauf ich am besten?


ju tu ? 
Ich frage mich z.B., ob so ein Teil in Netzform  Sinn macht (bestimmt bei Hitze) oder ob aus qualitativen Gründen ein fester "Untergrund" in Form einer Jacke eher zu empfehlen ist ?


----------



## MissQuax (1. September 2008)

anprobieren! was nützt dir das schönste jacket, wenn es klemmt oder labbrig rumbaumelt. die haben alle ihre vor-und nachteile. sixsixone ist vom preis-leistungsverhältnis ganz gut, razefaze macht den wertigeren eindruck. in winterhaben haben die jetzt ixs. nach der werde ich mich mal erkundigen, weil meine nach 3 jahren auch langsam mürbe wird (nähte gehen auf und scheuerstellen)

ups, frauchen war noch eingeloggt...


----------



## mzaskar (1. September 2008)

http://www.burg-finstergruen.at/pics/presse_ritter.jpg

musst nur etwas mehr Luft auf den Dämpfer geben 

Ich habe letztens irgendwo etwas gesehen, was recht "Soft" war und sich nur beim Schlag verhärtete ..... Ist vielleicht angenehmer zu tragen.
Nur so eine Idee, habe halt leider keinen eigene praktische Erfahrung damit und wollte auch nur mal meinen Senf dazu geben


----------



## mzaskar (1. September 2008)

Netz, damit kann man dann auch mal in den Swingerclub 


bin jetzt besser ruhig sonst zwick mir noch jemand meine Speichen durch


----------



## Hopi (1. September 2008)

Genau das richtige für Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (1. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> http://www.burg-finstergruen.at/pics/presse_ritter.jpg
> 
> musst nur etwas mehr Luft auf den Dämpfer geben
> ....


ich glaube heutzutage trägt man eher sowas oder dieses schicke Modell , muß meinen Kumpel Sauron mal fragen, was er empfehlen würde ...


----------



## Zilli (1. September 2008)

MissQuax schrieb:


> ... ups, frauchen war noch eingeloggt...


.... dann log Dich mal selbst ein, sonst bekommst Du von meiner pn nix mit . Da lag noch ein Teil in meinem Auto.


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. September 2008)

Ich glaub das Indernedd is kabudd!


----------



## mzaskar (3. September 2008)

Noop, aber was ist denn mit dem Lugxx 

Lange nichts mehr gelesen, hoffe er ist nicht sauer


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. September 2008)

Nee ich glaube der muss mal was arbeiten...


----------



## Lucafabian (3. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Noop, aber was ist denn mit dem Lugxx
> 
> Lange nichts mehr gelesen, hoffe er ist nicht sauer



ich und  sauer...das könnt euch so passen


----------



## mzaskar (3. September 2008)

wir brauchen dich doch noch, wenn du uns schon die Unterkunft in arosa sponsorst


----------



## schu2000 (3. September 2008)

Wann seid ihr denn eigentlich in der Schweiz? Weil so wie's ausschaut werden wir Lenzerheide und Co. auch vom 19.-21. September unsicher machen


----------



## mzaskar (3. September 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Wann seid ihr denn eigentlich in der Schweiz? Weil so wie's ausschaut werden wir Lenzerheide und Co. auch vom 19.-21. September unsicher machen


 
Dann trifft man sich ja, ich bin jener, welcher immer am Schluss fährt 

18 - 21 September, wenn ich mich nicht irre, hihihihihi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow Girl (3. September 2008)

hi 
der uwe möchte sich doch mal mit mir in verbindung setzen wegen letzter woche fotos bin der mit dem weissen demo aus beerfelden.schon mal danke.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. September 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Wann seid ihr denn eigentlich in der Schweiz? Weil so wie's ausschaut werden wir Lenzerheide und Co. auch vom 19.-21. September unsicher machen



da wird ein treffen fast unvermeidlich sein 

@zaskar: von wegen sponsorn...wer nicht bezahlt wird ganz oben am balkon zu öffentliche belustigung befestigt....


----------



## mzaskar (3. September 2008)

solange es dabei etwas zu essen und zu trinken gibt 

Was kostet der Spass denn damit ich mal anfange zu sparen


----------



## mzaskar (5. September 2008)

wäre doch mal was du Freibeuterfraktion 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/72157606869056246/


----------



## Lucafabian (5. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wäre doch mal was du Freibeuterfraktion
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/72157606869056246/



 aber macker und zicke sind mir zu schade dafür...da bräuchte es was günstigeres...es gibt da doch die grünen pinafarina, oder wie die auch immer heißen


----------



## Zilli (6. September 2008)

Tach auch,

@Arosa-Pilgerer: Ich bin heut nachmittag (ca. 1430) bei HiBike, soll ich jemanden was mitbringen ?
Ich schau bis 1345 hier noch mal rein (falls ja, bitte pn mit Art.-Nr. + Handy-Nr.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (6. September 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> 
> @Arosa-Pilgerer: Ich bin heut nachmittag (ca. 1430) bei HiBike, soll ich jemanden was mitbringen ?
> Ich schau bis 1345 hier noch mal rein (falls ja, bitte pn mit Art.-Nr. + Handy-Nr.)



na dann kannst du ja um 1500 an der hohemark sein, am besten bringst dein bike mit 

kein shuttlen heute


....rain rain go away, come again another day....


----------



## Zilli (6. September 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> na dann kannst du ja um 1500 an der hohemark sein, am besten bringst dein bike mit ....


Das wäre ein guter Übergang, aber ich bin heut schon um 0638 mit der S-Bahn nach Eppstein, weiter mit Bus über Schlossborn, Ruppsch bis Ortseingang Königstein, dann mit dem Radl 1,2km + 100hm rauf bis zur Billtalhöhe gehechelt, um dort den Bus zum Roten Kreuz zu erwischen; ich war ne halbe Minute vor dem Bus da *hechel*.
Mit dem Bike dann vom Roten Kreuz westlich über Zacken, Kittelhütte, Mauloff nach Riedelbach, wo ich unser Auto von ner Inspektion abgeholt habe .... soll uns ja ohne Probs nach Arosa und zurück bringen . Nun hat die Kiste auch einen Tempomat (nur Blinkerhebel ausgetauscht), damit in der Schweiz die 120 km/h nicht versehentlich überschritten werden .
In Kurzform: hab schon  (wenn auch nur WABs).
Bis demnächst.

EDIT: wenn ich um 1430 bei HiBike bin, kann ich nieeeemals um 1500 an der Hohemark sein; Du weisst ja selber, das man da ned so schnell rauskommt *guckguckguckguckguckguckguckguckguckguckguck*.


----------



## mzaskar (6. September 2008)

Muss ich auch zahlen wenn du mir was mitbringst


----------



## Zilli (6. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Muss ich auch zahlen wenn du mir was mitbringst


Nein, Du kannst es mir auch aus freien Stücken schenken.


----------



## mzaskar (6. September 2008)

Nee immo benötige ich nichts was es bei HiBike gibt, haben wollen würde ich schon gerne so einiges


----------



## Zilli (6. September 2008)

Hey Lugxx und Mitfahrer,

alle abgesoffen . Es sah ja wärglisch ned gud aus so um 15:30 mit Blick Richtung Altkönig  ..... 


.... war wohl mal wieder was für richtige Jungs .


----------



## rocky_mountain (6. September 2008)

Habe gekniffen!


----------



## Zilli (6. September 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Habe gekniffen!


Versteh ich. Na hoffentlich passiert Dir das nicht in 14 Tagen ....


----------



## mzaskar (6. September 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Habe gekniffen!



weichei


----------



## Lucafabian (7. September 2008)

um 1530 hab ich zuhause aufgepasst, daß sich kein unbefugter auf dem sofa breitmacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (7. September 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> um 1530 hab ich zuhause aufgepasst, daß sich kein unbefugter auf dem sofa breitmacht


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> weichei



selbern


----------



## Maggo (7. September 2008)

kommt leute, lasst uns über den bikepark taunus diskutieren......


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. September 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> kommt leute, lasst uns über den bikepark taunus diskutieren......



ich find einfach nur lächerlich


----------



## DaBot (7. September 2008)

Tja, es gibt halt immer Miesmacher und Nasen. Schade...


----------



## Ted77 (7. September 2008)

jop... ich persönlich denke ja.. das sich in der Bike Szene  mehr "Spießer, Konservative, ach so Vernünftige, Gutbürger, Überkorrekte, Kotzbrocken  und "Exklusive" aufhalten" als auf jedem Golfplatz dieser Welt

The Ted


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. September 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich find einfach nur lächerlich




das Vorhaben?

ich lass das einfach mal auf mich zukommen, ich hoffe nur das sie dann am X-Trail kein Drehkreuz aufstellen und nur noch Wanderer da runter dürfen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. September 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> das Vorhaben?
> 
> kommt dann eigentlich oben am x-Trail Eingang ein Drehkreuz hin damit keine Radler mehr da runter fahren?



ne 
die tatsache das die sich alle gegenseitig fertig machen


----------



## Lucafabian (7. September 2008)

ich würd mich wirklich freuen wenns nen bikepark geben würde, jahreskarte wäre dann für mich obligatorisch. da wurde sogar das zauberwort northshore genannt 

...die kritik die angebracht wurde ist nicht von der hand zu weisen. 
dabei ging es keinem darum zu sagen bikepark ist mist, wenn aber zahlen veröffentlicht werden muß es auch gestattet sein über diese nachzudenken und sie gegebenenfalls sogar in frage zu stellen. 
die hirnlose diskussion die daraus entstanden ist wurde ja vom maggo hervorragend durch sein 'dumb people' post bewertet worden  das war sehr treffend und einige dürfen sich davon ruhig angesprochen fühlen und die sollten vielleicht wirklich mal ihr hirn einschalten bevor sie posten. ich fand das wirklich enttäuschend und das sonst ganz smarte dabei auf einmal als mitläufer fungieren *kopfschüttel* 

ich könnt mich jetzt noch endlos lang aufregen....aber das würde dann unter die gütellinie gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (7. September 2008)

warum die idee so schlecht machen? die kranke runterfraktion ist gepolt und macht weniger illegales. so ein fettes einzugsgebiet wünscht sich manch ein park. 
ich fahr in den südschwarzwald um bissi mtb-erfahrung gelehrt zu bekommen. ich war im harz als lehrling, in winterberg auch wieder viel spaß gehabt. 
wenn man diesen taunus-bike-park richtig aufzieht, wird dieser jener welcher eine menge kohle verdienen. für eine mitgliedschaft (taunus-bike-park) schaufel ich auch selber mit und geb´ meinen senf dazu.

alles schon mal dagewesen, nur illegal. die wheels-leute haben was geschaufelt, andere (wie die leute, deren aufkleber ich heute noch auf der kettenstrebe habe!) auch. 
warum nicht zusammenführen?!!!


----------



## fUEL (7. September 2008)

wenn man diesen taunus-bike-park richtig aufzieht, wird dieser jener welcher eine menge kohle verdienen. 


Das können sich sicher so einige vorstellen und bei dem riesigen und sehr gut erschlossenem Einzugsgebiet Rhein/ Main  könnte es sein, daß vor lauter Andrang jeder Skeptiker sein Credo von gestern über Bord werfen muß.

Ich wünsch der Sache jedenfalls alles erdenklich Gute.

Gruß Frank


----------



## maverick65 (7. September 2008)

die bikepark-diskusion ist schon (mir) wichtig!

*nun mal wieder glücklichsein!!!:* 

frauchen hat die dh in winterberg gefahren. brocken-rocken steht vor der tür. vorher will sie mal fichtelride probieren. 
wow!


----------



## maverick65 (7. September 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> die bikepark-diskusion ist schon (mir) wichtig!
> 
> *nun mal wieder glücklichsein!!!:*
> 
> ...


 

Frauchen hat mich nicht verstanden, Frauchen hat mein Getippse nicht richtig interpretiert. 

Dann nochmal per Frauenverständniss: 

Das Gelaber von wegen Bikepark im Taunus ist gut und wichtig. Das Gelaber ist Mir auch wichtig. 
Was mir wichtiger ist: mein Frauchen.
Meine Liebe zu ihr: mit ihr die Bikeparks abklappern und auch mal Touren im Harz fahren. Egal, Hauptsache mit ihr zusammen!

*Petra, ich liebe Dich!*


----------



## dschugaschwili (7. September 2008)

ich liebe mich auch.


----------



## DaBot (7. September 2008)

Wunderbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (7. September 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ich liebe mich auch.


 
ich weiss .

nächste woche wieder so kleines n8ride? gleich letzter bus und noch mal mit den autos hoch? oder ist schon arosa?


----------



## MissQuax (7. September 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ich liebe mich auch.


 
Fakt ist: Nur wer sich selbst liebt, kann auch andere Menschen lieben. 

Also, dschuga: ist schon okay so! 



PS: Naja, außerdem hast Du ja auch genug Grund dazu!


----------



## dschugaschwili (7. September 2008)

so ich in f bin gerne- wenns wetter passt...

mich ziehts jedoch nach thüringen! mannomann, drei wochen frei und noch nichts auf dem zettel.


----------



## dschugaschwili (7. September 2008)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Fakt ist: Nur wer sich selbst liebt, kann auch andere Menschen lieben.
> 
> Also, dschuga: ist schon okay so!
> 
> ...



ja, ich bin schon ein hammertyp. find ich auch!


----------



## MissQuax (7. September 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ja, ich bin schon ein hammertyp. find ich auch!


 
Geht doch nix über ein gesundes Selbstbewußtsein!


----------



## dschugaschwili (7. September 2008)

wenn mir jetzt noch jemand zusichert, dass er mir ( da ortsnah wohnend/arbeitend) eine fiskars axt aus erwähnten globusbaumarktangebot besorgt, weil er sich eh eine holen möchte, würde mich dies restlos glücklich machen!


----------



## maverick65 (7. September 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ja, ich bin schon ein hammertyp. find ich auch!


 
das bestreitet ja niemand! guter biker, gut auf dem brett (sagen zumindest seine resultate..), guter organisator und guter freund! . 

apropos.... haben lange nicht zusammen geradelt und/oder gelabert. n8ride kommenden samstag. langfristig: bissi schnee aufwirbeln (auch wenn ich nur weichei-mäßig mit 2 brettern kann?)?


----------



## Lucafabian (7. September 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> das bestreitet ja niemand! guter biker, gut auf dem brett (sagen zumindest seine resultate..), guter organisator und guter freund! .
> 
> apropos.... haben lange nicht zusammen geradelt und/oder gelabert. n8ride kommenden samstag. langfristig: bissi schnee aufwirbeln (auch wenn ich nur weichei-mäßig mit 2 brettern kann?)?



pfui deifel....ski


----------



## maverick65 (7. September 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> axt? wozu? ich habe keinen kamin mehr! hast du einen, willst du die trennung? wenn du nicht gut drauf bist: schnapp dir ein rad, deine lampe, fahr zur hohemark. strampel bissi hoch, genieß die ruhe und dann laß die sau raus!


----------



## mzaskar (7. September 2008)

man bin ich platt mann 

Eurobike macht mÃ¼de, hungrig und durstig, prost 

zum GlÃ¼ck durfte man nichts kaufen 

Da gab es ein 

- schÃ¶nes Nicolai AM 
- eine Hammerschmidt
- schÃ¶ne LaufrÃ¤der und sonstiges Kleinzeugs,
- schÃ¶ne Cubes
- ein schÃ¶nes Titan HT 
- und noch diverse andere Sachen 

ich wÃ¤re bestimmt, ganz locker aan die 15 kâ¬ gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (7. September 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> pfui deifel....ski


 

wieso? bissu auch so verkappter boarder?


----------



## Lucafabian (7. September 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> wieso? bissu auch so verkappter boarder?



mit dem board und ski ist das wie beim mtb mit cclern und gepanzerten...


ich bin boarder


----------



## maverick65 (7. September 2008)

tom hat eine hausstrecke wo er herkommt. derf ich des eigentlich weitersagen? ups...
2 räder sind geil, 2 bretter auch (ok: manchem reicht ein brett)


----------



## maverick65 (7. September 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> mit dem board und ski ist das wie beim mtb mit cclern und gepanzerten...
> 
> 
> ich bin boarder


 
und wenn ich dir sage, das ich mit panzer und 2 bretter unnerwegs bin?! unterstreicht das mein "weichei!?


----------



## Lucafabian (7. September 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> und wenn ich dir sage, das ich mit panzer und 2 bretter unnerwegs bin?! unterstreicht das mein "weichei!?



nöööööööö 

das hat nix mit weichei zu tun...vielleicht vernunft


----------



## maverick65 (7. September 2008)

ok, wir beenden mal das schnee-gelaber


----------



## DaBot (7. September 2008)

Winter ist doof


----------



## Meister Alex (8. September 2008)

Wieso ist Winter doof?
"Of season is a state of mind"!

Gruß Alex


----------



## Ted77 (8. September 2008)

Es heisst "OFF" nicht "Of"

abgesehen davon ist "kalt" immer shice, es sei denn man hat nen Topf Glühwein vor der Nase... ansonsten kann ich der kalten Jahreszeit ja mal garnichts abgewinnen.

Die Einzigen welche was davon haben sind die Jungs mit den Elastomeren in ihren Gabeln oder in ihren Thudbuster Sattelstützen. Die fahren dann nämlich automatisch "Hardtail"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (8. September 2008)

Für den Winter gibt es doch den Winterpokal


----------



## Ted77 (8. September 2008)

..um da was zu gewinnen, da brauch man doch Kondition und Fahrtechnik usw... bin doch ein dumpfes Bergab - Faultier.. ich glaub meine Lactatwerte lassen das nicht zu


----------



## dschugaschwili (8. September 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich bin boarder




boarderliner?


----------



## mzaskar (8. September 2008)

nö, nur Mut dann kann man auch Bergab punkte sammeln


----------



## Meister Alex (8. September 2008)

Ted77 schrieb:


> Es heisst "OFF" nicht "Of"
> 
> abgesehen davon ist "kalt" immer shice, es sei denn man hat nen Topf Glühwein vor der Nase... ansonsten kann ich der kalten Jahreszeit ja mal garnichts abgewinnen.
> 
> Die Einzigen welche was davon haben sind die Jungs mit den Elastomeren in ihren Gabeln oder in ihren Thudbuster Sattelstützen. Die fahren dann nämlich automatisch "Hardtail"



Ah, danke war mir nicht mehr so sicher von wegen off/of aber du hasts ja verstanden...
Mit genügend Glühwein oder Jagertee lässt sich sowas schon aushalten.
Auf jeden Fall stinken dann die Protectoren nicht so.
Und, schon beim BDO Mitglied geworden?

Gruß Meister Alex


----------



## Lucafabian (8. September 2008)

genügend glühwein und jagertee ist ein gutes stichwort für arosa...im mom siehts aus als ob man warme klamotten und snowboard mitnehmen sollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (8. September 2008)

Jau warme Sachen ist bestimmt nicht verkehrt


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. September 2008)

Lapierre spicy 316


----------



## mzaskar (8. September 2008)

wieso bist du eigentlich zu Hause und nicht auf dem neuen Bike


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wieso bist du eigentlich zu Hause und nicht auf dem neuen Bike



schreib am montag ne bioarbeit


----------



## mzaskar (8. September 2008)

gut, das ist ein Grund, aber dann Finger weg vom PC


----------



## Hopi (9. September 2008)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Und, schon beim BDO Mitglied geworden?
> 
> Gruß Meister Alex



Wo warst Du eigentlich am Sonntag? Euer Haufen war doch an der DH  Man waren das  geile Conditions  Ich habe mich sogar einer CClerin im Schlam zu Füßen geworfen


----------



## mzaskar (9. September 2008)

Hoii Hopi

habe mir gerade ein neues Brett gekauft, wird wohl nichts mit dem LRS dieses Jahr 

Aber der Schnee ist näher


----------



## Hopi (9. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoii Hopi
> 
> habe mir gerade ein neues Brett gekauft, wird wohl nichts mit dem LRS dieses Jahr
> 
> Aber der Schnee ist näher



Bunt 

Das andere bord das Du letztens hier gezeigt hast war aber auch Porno  

Ich will auch wieder in den schnee


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. September 2008)

hier übrigens mein neues  "Fahrrad"


----------



## Maggo (9. September 2008)

sauber iggy. ich wünschte ich hätte seinerzeit........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (9. September 2008)

wann gehts auf tour? 
jetzt halt ich bergab auch mit


----------



## Lucafabian (9. September 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hier übrigens mein neues  "Fahrrad"




  

aber mim fahren wirds bei mir nix vor arosa....


----------



## mzaskar (9. September 2008)

Bunt aber dafür für den Halben Preis 

das ist ein Argument und Tiefschneetauglich 

ich freu mich schon ...... unbeschreiblich


----------



## haihoo (9. September 2008)

Geil !!!! würd ja auch ma wieder gern...  is auch sehr lang das Brett!
aber kann mir mal eine/r das Infinite Channel System
SHAPE: Schmaleres Tail [20 mm]
FLEX: Direktional
BASE: Gesinterte WFO Vision Base 
KERN: Powder Fly II Kern mit Dualzone EGD und negativem Profil
FIBERGLAS: Triax Response
SEITENWANGEN: Pro:45 Konstruktion
KANTEN: Grip and Rip Tuning
EXTRAS: Pro-Tip und Infinite Ride
erklären?
G.h


----------



## mzaskar (9. September 2008)

Hmmm du hast in der Mitte des Brettes nur noch eine Art Schiene. Die Bindung wird nur noch mit zwei Schrauben fixiert und ist somit stufenlos verstellbar. Ausserdem soll es auch das Board flexibler machen. 
Wakeboard Bindungen werden ähnlich geschraubt, wobei es da in der Mitte eine Reihe Löcher hat und an der Bindung ein Art "Drehteller" ist.
Für normale Bindungen gibt es einen Adapter, da auch noch nicht alle Burton  Bindungen dieses System nutzen. 

Ich denke mal man ist im grossen und ganzen flexibler mit der Standweite und den Winkeln, auch dürfte die Probleme mit beschädigten Gewinden der Vergangenheit angehören ..... obwohl wenn sich eine von zwei Schrauben verabschiedet ist das schon blöde


----------



## Lucafabian (10. September 2008)

Arosa: immer noch warm anziehen und am besten super trackys draufziehen


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2008)

ich glaub ich muss mal nach dem Roten schauen


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. September 2008)

@mzaskar

servus, du hattest hier mal Videos vom Bernina runter verlinkt. Hast du die noch?

// christoph


----------



## maverick65 (11. September 2008)

Für Alle, die um den 3.10. noch nüscht vorhaben:http://www.brocken-rocken.de/. Mein Frauchen und ich sind auch dabei. Es gibt sogar noch freie Plätze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (11. September 2008)

in arosa wirds wetter langsam besser

zwar immer noch kalt...aber der regen wird weniger:

do mässiger 
fr. leicheter
sa leichter 
so...schauer

daumen drücken das wird...die temp bleibt aber bei unter 10 grad


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. September 2008)

Brrrrr ....


----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2008)

Mann oder Memme 

Bernina ..... sicher dass ich das war??


----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2008)

Arosa


----------



## Lucafabian (11. September 2008)

stefan...machst du den guide?

ich hab mich noch um gar nichts gekümmert..du warst ja ajtzt schon ein paar mal dort *zuzwincker*


----------



## Zilli (12. September 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...die temp bleibt aber bei unter 10 grad


Dir ist bekannt, dass der Überbringer schlechter Nachrichten früher 

 ? (Heute kenn ich's als Controller )

Also die Heizsohlen + SealSkinz mitnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2008)

Ich guide, dann gibt es viel GA und wenig Lift 

Ich nehme zumindest die ganzen Karten mit und werd mir die Woche noch ein paar Sachen ausdrucken. Ich sollte euch schon beschäftigen können.


Achja, Ohrenwärmer nicht vergessen


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich guide, dann gibt es viel GA und wenig Lift
> 
> Ich nehme zumindest die ganzen Karten mit und werd mir die Woche noch ein paar Sachen ausdrucken. Ich sollte euch schon beschäftigen können.
> 
> ...



Wenn das so weiter geht sage ich ab.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. September 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wenn das so weiter geht sage ich ab.



nix gibts...du fährst schön mit


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2008)

GA ==> *G*roßer Sp*A*ss


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> GA ==> *G*roßer Sp*A*ss



Dann solltest du es GS nennen!!!!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (12. September 2008)

Wenn wir GA fahren und es nur am regnen ist, dann will SOFORT mein Geld zurück. 
Kleiner Scherz...allerdings bestehe ich auf Liftverkehr!!!
wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Planung aus? Wann fahren wir? Wer fährt jetzt bei wem mit? Wer fährt übehaupt mit (Tom das geht an dich)? Muss ich mein eigenes Auto mitnehmen? Wo treffen wir uns?

Man, man, man ich habe ja noch sooo viele Fragen.

Allerliebste Grüße!

HR1


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2008)

GS hmmm klingt so nach Graphische Sammlung


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. September 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Wenn wir GA fahren und es nur am regnen ist, dann will SOFORT mein Geld zurück.
> Kleiner Scherz...allerdings bestehe ich auf Liftverkehr!!!
> wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Planung aus? Wann fahren wir? Wer fährt jetzt bei wem mit? Wer fährt übehaupt mit (Tom das geht an dich)? Muss ich mein eigenes Auto mitnehmen? Wo treffen wir uns?
> 
> ...



Ich fahre am Montag nach Livigno (Liftfahren und kein GA)
Komme dann am Freitag Morgen nach Arosa.

// Rocky


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2008)

Verkehr im Lift .....


----------



## Maggo (12. September 2008)

gs steht schon für "geprüfte sicherheit". das sollte reichen um es nicht mit eurem vorhaben in arosa in verbindung zu bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. September 2008)

Ich wollte am sonntag, so das Wetter mitspielt, mal wieder mit den Bus zum Feldberg shutteln. Ist evtl. noch jemand gegen eins am Start?


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. September 2008)

Soll ja wohl etwas besseres Wetter sein als grade...unfortunately, ich bin schon wo eingeplant
Also, ich bin nicht dabei

Ciao
der Kombi


----------



## Lucafabian (12. September 2008)

bin auch als kinderaufsicht verplant


----------



## wartool (13. September 2008)

kann mir einer von Euch ne Seite verlinken, auf der ich die Buslinie mit Haltestellen und Abfahrtszeiten ersehen kann mit der ich auf den Feldi komme (mit Fahrradtransport)?!?!

Und evtl kurz beschrieben, wie das mit dem Bus läuft,... Muss man dem Fahrer bescheid geben wegen Rad usw....

wäre klasse... ich trete zwar immer hoch.. aber ein Kumpel von mir ist nicht wirklich fit... liebt aber die Abfahrerei und will diese nicht missen..

THÄNX


----------



## Zilli (13. September 2008)

Ich kann Sonntag auch nicht wegen eines mir nahestehenden Verwandten ...


----------



## mzaskar (13. September 2008)

Ich kann auch nicht


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. September 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> kann mir einer von Euch ne Seite verlinken, auf der ich die Buslinie mit Haltestellen und Abfahrtszeiten ersehen kann mit der ich auf den Feldi komme (mit Fahrradtransport)?!?!
> 
> Und evtl kurz beschrieben, wie das mit dem Bus läuft,... Muss man dem Fahrer bescheid geben wegen Rad usw....
> 
> ...



KLICK


----------



## wartool (13. September 2008)

Danköööö


----------



## mzaskar (14. September 2008)

Schnee in Arosa, packt die Spikes ein 

Schneefallgrenze vorübergehend auf 1300 Meter sinkend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (14. September 2008)

na das wetter wird doch immer besser....


----------



## mzaskar (14. September 2008)

juup wird schon


----------



## mzaskar (14. September 2008)

HiHiHi

Ich freue mich schon wie ne Wutz


----------



## Zilli (14. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Schnee in Arosa, packt die Spikes ein
> 
> Schneefallgrenze vorübergehend auf 1300 Meter sinkend.


Hab ich falsch gebucht   

EGAL, dann gibt's eben ne Wiederholung


----------



## mzaskar (14. September 2008)

Nönö, schon richtisch gebucht


----------



## schu2000 (14. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> HiHiHi
> 
> Ich freue mich schon wie ne Wutz



Tztztz wie kann man sich nur über Regen und Schnee freuen!?  


Bild von heute am Ochsenkopf 




Kalt, aber kein Regen, kein Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. September 2008)

Kurzes Wetterupdate:





kurzes Schneeupdate:
http://www.bildersammlung.ch/arosa-...ichtung-hoernli-schweiz-webcams-ch/webcam.php

nächstes update Morgen


----------



## Lucafabian (15. September 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Tztztz wie kann man sich nur über Regen und Schnee freuen!?
> 
> 
> Bild von heute am Ochsenkopf


----------



## mzaskar (16. September 2008)

Wetterupdate gibt es hier und hier

Auf anderen Berge (Engelberg/Titlis) liergen auf 2500m Höhe (Höhe Hörnlihütte) ca 10 cm Schnee. Die Temperatur auf 2000m (Tschuggenhütte) beträgt -0.7 °C.
Im Moment ist die Bikestrecke am Hörnli wegen dem Neuschnee gesperrt


----------



## Lucafabian (16. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wetterupdate gibt es hier und hier
> 
> Auf anderen Berge (Engelberg/Titlis) liergen auf 2500m Höhe (Höhe Hörnlihütte) ca 10 cm Schnee. Die Temperatur auf 2000m (Tschuggenhütte) beträgt -0.7 °C.
> Im Moment ist die Bikestrecke am Hörnli wegen dem Neuschnee gesperrt



aber nicht mehr wenn wir dort sind 

@zaskar: du reist doch auch mim auto an..?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (16. September 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @zaskar: du reist doch auch mim auto an..?




Vielleicht lohnt es sich für ihn mit Schlittenhunden anzureisen


----------



## mzaskar (16. September 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> aber nicht mehr wenn wir dort sind
> 
> @zaskar: du reist doch auch mim auto an..?


 
Bin noch am ueberlegen, warum?


----------



## Lucafabian (16. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bin noch am ueberlegen, warum?



na wegen dem abstellplatz...


----------



## mzaskar (16. September 2008)

ah, ok, zur Not kann ich das Auto auch im Parkhaus abstellen  
Weiss noch nicht, ob ich alles in den Rucksack packe und einfach mit dem Rad und der Roten komme oder doch lieber die bequemere Variante mit dem Auto nehme .....

Was brauche ich denn alles??? 
Ist Bettwäsche vorhanden? 
Ansonsten halt Fahrrad, Winterbekleidung , und ein Satz frischer Socken


----------



## maverick65 (16. September 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Tztztz wie kann man sich nur über Regen und Schnee freuen!?
> 
> 
> Bild von heute am Ochsenkopf
> ...




Hoffentlich hat dieses geile Bild  mein Frauchen noch nicht gesehen . Sie liegt mir seit der Beerfeldentour mit den Freireitern dauernd in den Ohren: " Ich will zum Ochsenkopf! " Ich nur: " mach mal langsam..." die Fäuste an die Ohren, die Zeigefinger nach vorne, mich vor sie hingekniet und gemuht Es hat nix geholfen, sie will immernoch zum Fichtelride


----------



## schu2000 (16. September 2008)

@Mav: kleiner Hinweis noch: im oberen Abschnitt von der offiziellen Strecke am Oko ist so was wie "Flow" (wie beispielsweise dort wo das Foto entstanden ist) definitiv nur im Wunschdenken vorhanden  aber es soll ja Leute geben denen gefällt sowas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (16. September 2008)

mach ich die Minion DHR/DHF drauf oder lass ich die Mountain King 2.4 oder nehm ich gleich die Spikes mit 

Fragen ueber Fragen 

Hoi Schu2000

fahrt ihr jetzt nach Flims??


----------



## schu2000 (16. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi Schu2000
> 
> fahrt ihr jetzt nach Flims??



Ist momentan alles in der Schwebe...abwarten ist angesagt. Können am Donnerstag noch kostenfrei stornieren, von daher sind wir recht flexibel


----------



## mzaskar (16. September 2008)

Ahh Ok, 

In Arosa sieht es recht winterlich aus 

http://arosa.ch/de/livecam6.html

Die Downhillstrecke vom Hörnli nach Innerarosa ist mindestens bis zur Mitte im Schnee


----------



## schu2000 (16. September 2008)

Jepp hab auch schon verschiedene Webcams aus der Gegend gefunden (z.B. Weißfluhjoch) auf denen es teilweise recht weiß ausschaut


----------



## mzaskar (16. September 2008)

In 2 Monaten kann es gerne noch weisser sein, bzw. nicht weiss genug 

Dann ist freeriden in einer anderen Sportart angesagt


----------



## Lucafabian (16. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> mach ich die Minion DHR/DHF drauf oder lass ich die Mountain King 2.4 oder nehm ich gleich die Spikes mit
> 
> Fragen ueber Fragen
> 
> ...



minion was ne frage...am besten die supertrackys

beim rocky ist übrigens auch weißlich in livigno
dafür fährt mit no way ray im bikepark


----------



## Lucafabian (16. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ah, ok, zur Not kann ich das Auto auch im Parkhaus abstellen
> Weiss noch nicht, ob ich alles in den Rucksack packe und einfach mit dem Rad und der Roten komme oder doch lieber die bequemere Variante mit dem Auto nehme .....
> 
> Was brauche ich denn alles???
> ...



bettwäsche und handtücher sind vorhanden


----------



## mzaskar (16. September 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> minion was ne frage...am besten die supertrackys
> 
> beim rocky ist übrigens auch weißlich in livigno
> dafür fährt mit no way ray im bikepark


 
Habe leider nur DHF in 60a und DHR in 3C (60a/42a/40a)

ok wird schon werden 

Hatte mal das Vergnügen bei No Way Rey zu wohnen, im schönen Italien, er hatte immer super Streckenvorschläge, aber sobald das Wort "schönes Wegelchen" viel wurde es tricky 

Er hüpft mit dem Trial Motorrad aus dem Stand auf einen 60cm hohen Baumstumpf mit ca 10 cmm Durchmesser 

Aber lustiger und entspannter Typ


----------



## schu2000 (16. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...und DHR in 3C (60a/42a/40a)...



 wer kauft denn sowas!? Die sind doch schweineteuer mit der 3C-Mischung??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (16. September 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> wer kauft denn sowas!? Die sind doch schweineteuer mit der 3C-Mischung??


 
war im angebot  aber stimmt sauteuer und im Angebot immer noch teuer


----------



## schu2000 (16. September 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> beim rocky ist übrigens auch weißlich in livigno
> dafür fährt mit no way ray im bikepark



Weißt Du wie weiß es in Livigno ist? "Das macht mir nix aus"-Weiß oder "Eigentlich macht das nur noch begrenzt Spaß"-Weiß?
Wir sind grad am diskutieren ob wir das ganze canceln und stattdessen evtl. ein paar Bikepark-Tage (Geißkopf oder WiBe/Willingen) einlegen...das uns für dieses Jahr zustehende gute Wetter haben wir nämlich eigentlich schon bei unserem AlpenX verbraucht weil wir da wirklich saumäßigen Dussel hatten...


----------



## Lucafabian (16. September 2008)

weiß macht immer spaß....erfährt wohl...dem nach macht mir nix aus weiß!


----------



## dschugaschwili (16. September 2008)

hat jemand ernsthaftes interesse an dieser veranstaltung teilzunehmen?


suche kurzen (event. 40er?) mit 1 1/8 schaftaufnahme auf 31,8 lenkermass. oder ne komplette vorbau/lenkerkombi in 1 1/8.


----------



## mzaskar (17. September 2008)

Kurzer Wettebericht Arosa: Immo sieht das Wettr fürs Wochenende stabil aus und trocken. Hier ist die Lokale Vorhersage: http://www.wetterbote.ch/Arosa_Schweiz-Wetter

Der Schnee zieht sich langsam zurück, da es jedoch kalt bleibt wird die Sonne es schwierig haben den Schnne restlos zu beseitigen. Aber ich hoffe mal das beste 

Temperatur bis 14° (optimismus hilft manchmal  )

EDIT: Heute gab es keinen Hinweis auf der Arosa HP, dass die DH Strecke geschlossen ist und die Bahnen fahren aufjedenfall


----------



## Lucafabian (17. September 2008)

das klingt doch gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (17. September 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> hat jemand ernsthaftes interesse an dieser veranstaltung teilzunehmen?
> 
> 
> suche kurzen (event. 40er?) mit 1 1/8 schaftaufnahme auf 31,8 lenkermass. oder ne komplette vorbau/lenkerkombi in 1 1/8.



mein gott, die drogen:

dieser link wurde vergessen:  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5129983#post5129983

und ich suche einen vorbau (40-50mm). herrschaftszeiten!

den arosafahrern viel spass und erträgliche wetterbedingungen!


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. September 2008)

moin moin
wer lust hat zu biken, bin um halb 4 am fuxi...


----------



## schu2000 (17. September 2008)

Viel Spaß in der Schweiz!! Wir haben die Sache nun doch gecancelt. Die Verhältnisse drumherum (Wetter, Wind, Strecken) sind uns einfach zu ungemütlich, da verschieben wir das ganze lieber auf nächstes Jahr im Sommer wenn das Wetter passt! 

Haut rein!!


----------



## Lucafabian (17. September 2008)

noch 960 min bis zu abfahrt


----------



## maverick65 (17. September 2008)

Eigentlich wollten wir kommendes Wochenende zum Ochsenkopf (Frauchen hat sich mal wieder durchsetzen können ) aber Wetteraussichten sind ja eher besch...
Deswegen geht es nochmal 2 Tage nach Winterberg. Abfahrt am Freitag Abend, gepennt wird in der JH = warme Unterkunft und in den Magen kommt auch was rein -mehr braucht man(n) nicht-. 
Schließt sich jemand an? 

neue Helmcam kommt auch mit, muß aber noch bissi üben. Erstes Resultat http://www.vimeo.com/1724136 und hier in HD http://www.vimeo.com/1724083. An den Einstellungen und der Start/Stopptechnik arbeite ich noch: Auflösung, Autofocus sperren und auch mal den Bildstabilisator einschalten.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. September 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollten wir kommendes Wochenende zum Ochsenkopf (Frauchen hat sich mal wieder durchsetzen können ) aber Wetteraussichten sind ja eher besch...
> Deswegen geht es nochmal 2 Tage nach Winterberg. Abfahrt am Freitag Abend, gepennt wird in der JH = warme Unterkunft und in den Magen kommt auch was rein -mehr braucht man(n) nicht-.
> Schließt sich jemand an?
> 
> neue Helmcam kommt auch mit, muß aber noch bissi üben. Erstes Resultat http://www.vimeo.com/1724136 und hier in HD http://www.vimeo.com/1724083. An den Einstellungen und der Start/Stopptechnik arbeite ich noch: Auflösung, Autofocus sperren und auch mal den Bildstabilisator einschalten.




das klappt bei mir nicht 

hab mir eben noch hinten nen muddy mary extra klebrig in 2,5 montiert...sieht aus wie ein motoradreifen...es kann losgehen 

da sehen die 2,5 er minion wie spielzeug aus


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. September 2008)

Na dann mal viel Spaß.


----------



## mzaskar (17. September 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> das klappt bei mir nicht
> 
> hab mir eben noch hinten nen muddy mary extra klebrig in 2,5 montiert...sieht aus wie ein motoradreifen...es kann losgehen
> 
> da sehen die 2,5 er minion wie spielzeug aus



Der fällt doch unter die Genfer Konventionen ....... 

Ich schaffe es nicht meine Reifen zu tauschen und auch noch einen Service machen, Beläge müssten noch getauscht werden und so ein Zeugs, ausserdem muss ich morgen noch arbeiten  Komme etwas später ... so irgendwann im Laufe des späten nachmittags, hängt davon ab, wie schnell ich mit meinen offenen Punkten durchkomme ....


----------



## Maggo (17. September 2008)

@mav: sauber das sieht außerordentlich brauchbar aus. wenn man bedenkt wie arg die videos bei myvideo und co. runter/umgerechnet werden würd mich die originaldatei mal interessieren.


----------



## Maggo (17. September 2008)

@uwe und der rest der bande: viel spaß, vielleicht klappts ja nach dem urlaub mit nem wein und der cd......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister Alex (17. September 2008)

Gude,
@mav: Grosses Kino!
Wir müssen demnächst unbedingt mal wieder was zusammen machen!
Gruß Alex


----------



## Lucafabian (17. September 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> @uwe und der rest der bande: viel spaß, vielleicht klappts ja nach dem urlaub mit nem wein und der cd......



danke und das will ich doch hoffen, aber mit dem wein...da mußt gas geben sonst iss er weg


----------



## DaBot (17. September 2008)

Viel Spass euch allen! Ich bin ab Samstag im 17. Bundesland, da ist es schööööööööööööön warm


----------



## Zilli (17. September 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollten wir kommendes Wochenende zum Ochsenkopf (Frauchen hat sich mal wieder durchsetzen können ) aber Wetteraussichten sind ja eher besch...
> Deswegen geht es nochmal 2 Tage nach Winterberg. ...


Gib zu, Du hast nen Regentanz hingelegt 


maverick65 schrieb:


> Schließt sich jemand an?


Annermal gerne



maverick65 schrieb:


> neue Helmcam kommt auch mit, muß aber noch bissi üben. Erstes Resultat http://www.vimeo.com/1724136 und hier in HD http://www.vimeo.com/1724083. An den Einstellungen und der Start/Stopptechnik arbeite ich noch: Auflösung, Autofocus sperren und auch mal den Bildstabilisator einschalten.


Das zweite Video (HD) konnte ich sehen, beim ersten kommt eine Site die "sagt", das Video ist privat und ich solle mich einloggen  

Noch 473 min. Gute Nacht


----------



## Zilli (17. September 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> @uwe und der rest der bande: viel spaß, vielleicht klappts ja nach dem urlaub mit nem wein und der cd......





Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Na dann mal viel Spaß.


määrci viellllmals


----------



## mzaskar (17. September 2008)

Ich geh dann auch mal ins Nest 

Ich habe Radklamotten für mindestens 1 Monat rausgelegt 

Hoffe ich komme gegen 1300 hier weg


----------



## Meister Alex (18. September 2008)

VIEL SPAß, allen die zu den Eidgenossen fahren!

Und den zwei, die die "Klassenfahrt" ins Sauerland machen wünsche ich natürlich auch viel Spaß. Solange ihr nur in der JH und nicht in der JVA pennen müsst ist doch alles i.o.
Ich für mein Teil muss am WE schaffen, hoffe darauf, daß nächstes WE gutes Wetter ist. Ist dafür schon was in Planung?!
Gruß Meister Alex


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. September 2008)

Gibt's schon erste Erlebnisberichte aus Arosa?


----------



## dschugaschwili (21. September 2008)

heut kommen die schweizfahrer zurück! hoffentlich alle unverletzt und nicht erfroren...
bin auch sehr gespannt, was es so zu berichten gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (21. September 2008)

Moin Tom 

Überleg Dir schon mal langsam Preise für deine Räder  Also den 4 Meter Drop hat sie schon und das Roadgap wird wohl in ca. 10 Tagen bestritten


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. September 2008)

dito


----------



## mzaskar (21. September 2008)

Tach


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. September 2008)

zurück!


----------



## dschugaschwili (21. September 2008)

und...?


----------



## mzaskar (21. September 2008)

Perfekt 

Bilder gibt es wohl später 

keineDefekte, keine Verletzungen, keine bösen Stürzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (21. September 2008)

​


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. September 2008)

sind das da die leihräder???


----------



## Lucafabian (21. September 2008)

​


----------



## Lucafabian (21. September 2008)

​


----------



## mzaskar (21. September 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ​



Die neuen Downhillwaffen


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. September 2008)

echt schöne bilder 
 *neid*


----------



## Lucafabian (21. September 2008)

noch eins, mehr gibts morgen...




​
@Iggi: wenn du wüßtest wie schlecht die fotos geworden sind...alle blau


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. September 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> noch eins, mehr gibts morgen...
> 
> 
> 
> @Iggi: wenn du wüßtest wie schlecht die fotos geworden sind...alle blau



die fotos oder die, die drauf sind


----------



## Lucafabian (21. September 2008)

hier noch was besonderes:

unser eingang abends und am morgen danach:


 




glück gehabt das nix passiert ist außer nen haufen dreck


----------



## Lucafabian (21. September 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> die fotos oder die, die drauf sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (21. September 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hier noch was besonderes:
> 
> unser eingang abends und am morgen danach:
> 
> glück gehabt das nix passiert ist außer nen haufen dreck



Meine Güte wasn da passiert? Hat euch da jemand nen halben Wald vor die Hoteltür geworfen??


----------



## Lucafabian (21. September 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Meine Güte wasn da passiert? Hat euch da jemand nen halben Wald vor die Hoteltür geworfen??




nen ganzer hang mitsamt dem wald der draufstand....


----------



## schu2000 (21. September 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> nen ganzer hang mitsamt dem wald der draufstand....



Bullsh*t!!!

Hast Du eigentlich meine SMS bekommen die ich Dir Samstag Mittag gschickt hab?
Waren ja Fr.+Sa. im Bikepark Geißkopf, Fun pur!!! Es gibt sogar ein Video das ich heut zusammengeschnippelt hab


----------



## Lucafabian (21. September 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Bullsh*t!!!
> 
> Hast Du eigentlich meine SMS bekommen die ich Dir Samstag Mittag gschickt hab?
> Waren ja Fr.+Sa. im Bikepark Geißkopf, Fun pur!!! Es gibt sogar ein Video das ich heut zusammengeschnippelt hab



ne SMS hab ich nicht bekommen...wo kann man den viedeo sehen?


----------



## schu2000 (21. September 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ne SMS hab ich nicht bekommen...wo kann man den viedeo sehen?



Sehr komisch...sollten vielleicht die Handynummern nochmal checken 

Video gibts hier:





oder hier in etwas besserer Qualität.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. September 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Sehr komisch...sollten vielleicht die Handynummern nochmal checken
> 
> 
> oder hier in etwas besserer Qualität.


----------



## Zilli (21. September 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hier noch was besonderes:
> 
> unser eingang abends und am morgen danach:
> 
> glück gehabt das nix passiert ist außer nen haufen dreck


... hier noch "Nachbars Garten" gegenüber am nächsten Morgen:




Hier noch ein paar Pics *träum*:


 

 



Bis demnächst


----------



## maverick65 (22. September 2008)

kann es sein, das die heme-gebliebenen was verpasst haben?


----------



## MissQuax (22. September 2008)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (22. September 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Also den 4 Meter Drop hat sie schon


 
Ich kam mal wieder zu spät  zum filmen...

Und Hopi himself hübbt da ooch mal kurz runner  :20.09.2008 Winterberg Hopi Vimeo Datei, 20.09.2008 Winterberg Hopi Org. Datei


----------



## Hopi (22. September 2008)

Moin 

na ihr zwei, wie war euer zweiter Tag dann noch? Hat das Wetter gehalten?


----------



## maverick65 (22. September 2008)

danke der nachfrage. ja wetter hat gehalten. wenn ich die datei mit ratte hochgeladen habe (orginal und bissi geschnitten/runtergerechnet), schicke ich dir nen link und ihr sagt mir, ob ich das "veröffentlichen"  derf.


----------



## Hopi (22. September 2008)

warum? sieht es so lustig aus


----------



## Lucafabian (22. September 2008)

hab mir eben das hopi vid angeschaut, ihr habt sie  doch nicht mehr alle...der drop ist doch gar nicht zum springen...


----------



## maverick65 (22. September 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ihr habt sie doch nicht mehr alle...


 

Wieso? Sieht doch gut aus. Macht Spaß , alles nur Kopfsache 

Das nächste Mal wollen wir auch mit der Batterie (klein) anfangen. Im Moment sind unsere Brötchen noch bissi kleiner: 21.09.2008 Winterberg Hüpfer mit Petra Vimeo Datei, 20.09.2008 Winterberg Hüpfer mit Petra Org. Datei 

Ist doch Frauchen das Ding vor mir runner!!! (ILDA) DAS konnte ich natürlich nicht auf mir sitzen lassen. 
Kleiner Nebeneffekt: auf der DH 4 Chickenways weniger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (22. September 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Und ich kam mal wieder zu spät  zum filmen...
> 
> Hopi himself hübbt da ooch mal kurz runner  :20.09.2008 Winterberg Hopi Vimeo Datei, 20.09.2008 Winterberg Hopi Org. Datei


 

NeeNee lauter verrückte


----------



## dschugaschwili (22. September 2008)

gut gemacht! auf wb hätte ich auch grosse lust, doch am we? so es jemanden fr od. mo passt, übernehme ich gerne den fahrdienst.

@unsuwe: kann ich die tage mal meine rampagecollection wiederhaben? bier steht kalt, ohren zwecks arosageschichtsche weit offen...


----------



## dschugaschwili (22. September 2008)

ich nochmal: hat den irgendeiner nen kurzen vorbau max. 50mm zu liegen, den er verkaufen od. auch nur mal ausleihen kann?

danke für die vielen rückmeldungen...


----------



## maverick65 (22. September 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> auf wb hätte ich auch grosse lust, so es jemanden fr od. mo passt, ...


 

Noch ist nich aller Tage Abend. Frauchen hat mich schon wieder genervt : "Wann fahren wir wieder nach WB? Oder auch wo annershinn, z.B. BM.." 
Vorbauten sind alle verbaut, sorry. 
Wie sieht´s mit Brocken-Rocken aus?
Und kommenden Samstag? Will Petra auf die Oldking-Abfahrt jagen (die von den Halbtoten), Meister Alex hat ja auch schon seine Teilnahme bekundet.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. September 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> gut gemacht! auf wb hätte ich auch grosse lust, doch am we? so es jemanden fr od. mo passt, übernehme ich gerne den fahrdienst.
> 
> @unsuwe: kann ich die tage mal meine rampagecollection wiederhaben? bier steht kalt, ohren zwecks arosageschichtsche weit offen...



kannst du wieder haben...


----------



## mzaskar (22. September 2008)

gibteseigentlichnocheinpaarbildchenausdengrossenbergen?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. September 2008)

von mir heut abend


----------



## dschugaschwili (22. September 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> kannst du wieder haben...



ja, damit hab ich gerechnet. und was ist mit deiner, von mir herbeigewünschten anwesenheit in meinen forsten u. liegenschaften?

nachtrag: auch andere berggeschichtenerzähler sind willkommen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. September 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ja, damit hab ich gerechnet. und was ist mit deiner, von mir herbeigewünschten anwesenheit in meinen forsten u. liegenschaften?
> 
> nachtrag: auch andere berggeschichtenerzähler sind willkommen.



Morgen abend?


----------



## maverick65 (22. September 2008)

Weichei=Chickenwayfahrer=Dropverweigerer (4x -weniger Chikenway...) filmt Ratte: 20.09.2008 Winterberg hinter Ratte Vimeo Datei

moment´n... Wo kommt das denn her? @ Lucca.... versau mir bitte nie wieder ne nummer!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (22. September 2008)

Also Winterberg reizt mich ja immer mehr wenn ich mir die Videos so anschau. Mein erster Gedanke fürs vergangene (Nicht-Schweiz-) Wochenende war ja zwei Tage Wibe + zwei Tage Willingen aber leider hat das bei nem anderen zeitlich net geklappt und so wurden zwei Tage Geißkopf draus (was aber definitiv auch die Reise wert war  )
Wie schauts denn dort an den Wochenenden aus, is da Highlife? Hab keinen Bock mehr am Lift zu warten als zu fahren. Deswegen bei Bedarf unter der Woche zwei Tage. Und wie lange is dort überhaupt noch offen? Ich könnt natürlich auf der Homepage bzw. im Forum schauen aber wenn hier doch eh lauter Wibe-Kenner sind.....  und irgendwie hat mich der Geißkopf jetzt total aufn DH-Trip gebracht...


----------



## dschugaschwili (22. September 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Morgen abend?



sehr gerne!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. September 2008)

Sven, von wem ist denn die Geißkopf Musik und wie heisst denn das Stück?

WB sah ja richtig trocken aus, richtig staubig.


----------



## schu2000 (22. September 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Sven, von wem ist denn die Geißkopf Musik und wie heisst denn das Stück?



Ganz am Anfang: Red Hot Chili Peppers - Around the world
Dann Rise Against - Injection
Dann Rise Against - Give it all
Zum Schluß nochmal kurz RHCP - Suck my kiss


----------



## ratte (22. September 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Weichei=Chickenwayfahrer=Dropverweigerer (4x -weniger Chikenway...) filmt Ratte: 20.09.2008 Winterberg hinter Ratte Vimeo Datei


Hey Mav, jetzt hat Hopi wieder seine helle Freude, mir mein Schneckentempo vorzuhalten und sieht, wo ich mal wieder verweigert habe. 



schu2000 schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn dort an den Wochenenden aus, is da Highlife? Hab keinen Bock mehr am Lift zu warten als zu fahren. Deswegen bei Bedarf unter der Woche zwei Tage. Und wie lange is dort überhaupt noch offen? Ich könnt natürlich auf der Homepage bzw. im Forum schauen aber wenn hier doch eh lauter Wibe-Kenner sind.....  und irgendwie hat mich der Geißkopf jetzt total aufn DH-Trip gebracht...


Samstag war Bombenwetter und demnach auch nachmittags recht voll, so dass man ca. 20-25 Min. (subjektiv, da keine Uhr gehabt) gewartet hat. Unter der Woche war es beide Male sehr leer, was vielleicht dann auch am nassen Wetter gelegen hat. Es geht auch auf das Saisonende zu, da kommen alle nochmal aus den Löchern, die sich noch nicht zerlegt haben. Wenn man also möglichst oft die Strecken fahren will, sollte man unter der Woche hingehen. Möchte man aber hier und da mal üben oder nutzt das Warten als Pause, weil die Kondition langsam nachlässt, kann man da auch am Wochenende hin.

Uns hat es Samstag jedenfalls verdammt viel Spaß gemacht...
...auch wenn ich sagen kann, dass der Einschlag nach 4 Metern einen schönen Muskelkater verursacht, wenn man bei der Anfahrt fast verhungert.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. September 2008)

morgen geht bei mir nicht 

wird schwer diese woche....hab noch ein paar bilder reingestellt


----------



## mzaskar (22. September 2008)

gut so 

mit den Bilder meine ich natürlich


----------



## dschugaschwili (22. September 2008)

schöne bilder!


----------



## Lucafabian (23. September 2008)

*...doof hier...will wieder zurück in die Berge..


*​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (23. September 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *...doof hier...will wieder zurück in die Berge..
> 
> 
> *​



Jammer nicht


----------



## mzaskar (23. September 2008)

Ich könnt ja jetzt sagen, ich bin noch in Bergen, aber sag ich jetzt nicht


----------



## Hopi (23. September 2008)

So nun ein Video von der kleinen Plumpsratte


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCpMI9D_oY8


----------



## dschugaschwili (23. September 2008)

so kenn ich sie!


----------



## dschugaschwili (24. September 2008)

das wochenende verspricht trocken zu werden. es sollte angesichts der ausklingenden hauptsaison intensiv genutzt werden.
so sich der eine oder andere interessierte findet, würde ich sa/so gerne hier verbringen:

http://www.silbersattel-bikepark.de/site/

wer hat ein lüstchen mitzukommen?


----------



## schu2000 (24. September 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> das wochenende verspricht trocken zu werden. es sollte angesichts der ausklingenden hauptsaison intensiv genutzt werden.
> so sich der eine oder andere interessierte findet, würde ich sa/so gerne hier verbringen:
> 
> http://www.silbersattel-bikepark.de/site/
> ...



Hmmmmm....ich wollt ja am Sonntag evtl. schon wieder an den Ochsenkopf, aber Silbersattel (in etwa gleich lang zu fahren von mir aus) wollt ich mir auch mal geben!! Muss aber erstmal schauen wie jetzt mein Wochenende arbeitstechnisch ausfällt, evtl. hätt ich sogar Samstag und Sonntag Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (24. September 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> das wochenende verspricht trocken zu werden. es sollte angesichts der ausklingenden hauptsaison intensiv genutzt werden.
> so sich der eine oder andere interessierte findet, würde ich sa/so gerne hier verbringen:
> 
> http://www.silbersattel-bikepark.de/site/
> ...



Ich habe leider keine Zeit....

p.s. Habe die Wurfanker bestellt.


----------



## mzaskar (24. September 2008)

Hoi Rocky,

was machst du denn mit den alten?? Hätte da noch ein Velo, welches ich mal langsam von V-Brake auf Scheiben umrüsten möchte.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. September 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich habe leider keine Zeit....
> 
> p.s. Habe die Wurfanker bestellt.



Was denn für welche?


----------



## Lucafabian (24. September 2008)

noch ein paar bilder



​


----------



## mzaskar (24. September 2008)

cool 

hab auch noch was


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi Rocky,
> 
> was machst du denn mit den alten?? Hätte da noch ein Velo, welches ich mal langsam von V-Brake auf Scheiben umrüsten möchte.



Möchtest du dir den Schrott wirklich antun?
Wenn ich die neuen habe sag ich bescheid!

// Rocky


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. September 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was denn für welche?



Saint (M810)


----------



## Maggo (25. September 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Möchtest du dir den Schrott wirklich antun?
> Wenn ich die neuen habe sag ich bescheid!
> 
> // Rocky



was hat er denn verbaut zur zeit.?


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. September 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> was hat er denn verbaut zur zeit.?



Magura Louise Bat :kotz:


----------



## mzaskar (25. September 2008)

ohjeh wenn das die Schwaben hören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (25. September 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Saint (M810)



Die hab ich am Wochenende am Geißkopf testen können. Paul Lange/Shimano war am Samstag mit nem Stand dort und man konnte kostenlos Bikes mit der neuen Saint-Gruppe testen. Die Bremse hat mir seeeeeeehr gut gefallen!!  Absolut geil zu dosieren, "progressive" Bremskraft...sollt ich mal a bissl Geld übrig haben dann wird die bei mir nächstes Jahr sogar die Code ablösen


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. September 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Die hab ich am Wochenende am Geißkopf testen können. Paul Lange/Shimano war am Samstag mit nem Stand dort und man konnte kostenlos Bikes mit der neuen Saint-Gruppe testen. Die Bremse hat mir seeeeeeehr gut gefallen!!  Absolut geil zu dosieren, "progressive" Bremskraft...sollt ich mal a bissl Geld übrig haben dann wird die bei mir nächstes Jahr sogar die Code ablösen



Na dann bin ich mal gespannt!


----------



## dschugaschwili (25. September 2008)

ich auch. sieht jedenfalls sehr technisch aus!

http://www.sicklines.com/news-images/Shimano_saint_4pot_brake_s.jpg


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. September 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ich auch. sieht jedenfalls sehr technisch aus!
> 
> http://www.sicklines.com/news-images/Shimano_saint_4pot_brake_s.jpg



Was ich so gelesen habe sind alle sehr zufrieden damit!


----------



## mzaskar (25. September 2008)

Na dann warte ich dochauf deinen Bericht  Btw. wie werden denn da die Beläge gewechselt?


----------



## Arachne (25. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Na dann warte ich dochauf deinen Bericht  Btw. wie werden denn da die Beläge gewechselt?



sieht so aus, als würden sie nach Lösen der Sicherungsschraube (die silberne oben in der Mitte), nach unten raus fallen.


----------



## mzaskar (25. September 2008)

aaaahhhhhhhh .... ok. Bin da halt Laie und kenne eigentlich nur die Formula's


----------



## Lucafabian (25. September 2008)

@ Frank: dann mach ihn doch zu


----------



## Frank (25. September 2008)

Kein Grund, jetzt tendenziell angepieselt zu reagieren. 

Wollte nur darauf hinweisen, das ich hier gerne solche Geschichten etwas anders handhaben möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (25. September 2008)

.


----------



## dschugaschwili (25. September 2008)

was läuft denn hier ab? der link vom herrn admin geht ins leere u. daraus soll man schlau werden? was ist denn warum falschgelaufen?
so, ich schau jetzt mal in freireiter2 rein. vielleicht finde ich dort einen hinweis...


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. September 2008)

Ob das im sinne des Erfinders war?
Jetzt haben wir zwei Threads...........(geil)


----------



## Meister Alex (26. September 2008)

Gude,
also ich werde mich Hauptsächlich an den neuen Thead wenden...
Gruß Alex


----------

